# The Cricket Thread



## fundy (Jan 5, 2021)

Time for a new thread as the old ones a couple of years old now!

Potentially one of the most enthralling test matches starts close to midnight tomorrow with the 3rd test between Australia and India in Sydney after India levelled the series in the previous test having been bundled out for 36 in the 1st test!

In what should be more suitable conditions for the Indians and the Australian top order not firing so far this could be a thriller


As for England, I see Moeen Ali has tested positive having arrived in Sri Lanka and he and Woakes are self isolating, with a lot of fingers crossed before the next set of test results or theres a chance the series goes the same way the end of the SA tour did.

New Zealand proving too strong at home for Pakistan (with Kane Williamson filling his boots), likewise South Africa for Sri Lanka.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2021)

The Sri Lankan batting did fold spectacularly in the second innings.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 5, 2021)

Sri Lanka have been desperately unfortunate with injuries in this series. They look to be slowly improving which would be good to see. 

It'll be interesting to see what players from the raft of Kolpakkers that South Africa pick again. I'd imagine that Kyle Abbott would be on their radar. 

New Zealand are a top team on home soil and have some underrated players. Williamson is different class at the moment. I watched bits of their series against the Windies on You Tube and they were mightily impressive. 

I pay passing interest to the Australia v India series but there's too much tomfoolery, from players, commentators and the media, to really get into it. The other series are just about the cricket whereas it seems that every series involving two of the big three has become too much of a circus.


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Sri Lanka have been desperately unfortunate with injuries in this series. They look to be slowly improving which would be good to see.

It'll be interesting to see what players from the raft of Kolpakkers that South Africa pick again. I'd imagine that Kyle Abbott would be on their radar.

New Zealand are a top team on home soil and have some underrated players. Williamson is different class at the moment. I watched bits of their series against the Windies on You Tube and they were mightily impressive.

I pay passing interest to the Australia v India series but there's *too much tomfoolery, from players, commentators and the media, to really get into it. *The other series are just about the cricket whereas it seems that every series involving two of the big three has become too much of a circus.
		
Click to expand...

Mute button and some music on


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 5, 2021)

I've started listening to some of the 12th man CDs again - Billy Bermingham and his legendary impressions of Richie Benaud and the other Channel 9 team.   It's so politically incorrect and for a time Benaud really hated him for doing it but eventually warmed to him.


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I've started listening to some of the 12th man CDs again - Billy Bermingham and his legendary impressions of Richie Benaud and the other Channel 9 team.   It's so politically incorrect and for a time Benaud really hated him for doing it but eventually warmed to him.
		
Click to expand...


Havent listened to them for many many years, expect theres still some very funny parts in them and a few that are probably a bit cringey these days


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 5, 2021)

The one of the late Tony Greig sticking Richie's fountain pen into the wicket during a pre-game analysis and then seeing a bowler hit it was just classic.  Richie going to the door and swearing at Greig for losing his pen.   The impressions were just spot on.   Ian Chappell being boring as hell etc


----------



## Mudball (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks like India will do a Sri Lanka.. too many injuries and will fold. The final match in Brisbane May not happen (as QLD requires 2 week quarantine) unless they stay and play in Sydney. 

Speaking of commentary... anyone else notice the rise of women commentators in the men’s game. Isha Guha brings new perspective. There was an assuie lady who was not bad. 

Finally, a killer catch to kick off the season 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347844336113889281


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Looks like India will do a Sri Lanka.. too many injuries and will fold. The final match in Brisbane May not happen (as QLD requires 2 week quarantine) unless they stay and play in Sydney.

Speaking of commentary... *anyone else notice the rise of women commentators in the men’s gam*e. Isha Guha brings new perspective. There was an assuie lady who was not bad.

Finally, a killer catch to kick off the season

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347844336113889281

Click to expand...

Utterly impossible not to, cricket ahead of football in over filling the comm box with females, what I dont understand is why the aussie are importing English women to do the job rather than their own

as for the game, India let Aus get too many first dig and never looked like doing so themselves. Big toss to have won tbh and Smith was always going to come to the party at some point


----------



## Tongo (Jan 9, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Looks like India will do a Sri Lanka.. too many injuries and will fold. The final match in Brisbane May not happen (as QLD requires 2 week quarantine) unless they stay and play in Sydney.

Speaking of commentary... anyone else notice the rise of women commentators in the men’s game. Isha Guha brings new perspective. There was an assuie lady who was not bad.

Finally, a killer catch to kick off the season

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347844336113889281

Click to expand...

Isa Guha's pretty good, not sure on Ebony Rainford-Brent. Alison Mitchell is very good whilst Mel Jones from Australia was excellent during the WC last summer.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 9, 2021)

Agree that Isa Guha is very good but can't agree on Alison Mitchell.

Like Emily Rainford Brent she adds nothing and seems to have little understanding of the game at that level.

My main complaint is, however, when female cricketers or footballers are employed as expert summarisers rather than commentators.

When comparisons are made of the men's and women's games in each of these sports we are frequently told that is unfair as they are different sports.

Fair enough but if that is so what qualification does a man have to act as an expert on the women's game and vice versa?


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2021)

Good to see the Aussies as classy as ever. Racist crowd not enough for them. How dumb do you have to be to pretend to be shadow batting in the drinks break and then scuff up the crease to remove all the batsmens marks forgetting that stump cam is on lol

Lets hope Pant bats for a couple more hours and the moral high ground with gloves keeps dropping chances


----------



## Mudball (Jan 11, 2021)

What a match... test match at its best. Love it.  I switched off and went to bed when Rahane got out early doors. The tail wags. Both sides need a decent keeper 

I see Smith has been a naughty boy 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348427038349258752


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2021)

I lasted until Pujara was out, kinda surprised to see that was the last wicket! Sets up the 4th test nicely


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2021)

True colours coming out from this aussie side, thought they were reformed characters lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348517066668711936


----------



## Mudball (Jan 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			True colours coming out from this aussie side, thought they were reformed characters lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348517066668711936

Click to expand...

Absolutely brilliant by India... 3 injured batsman carry them over. 

Absolutely shocking from Aussies..     Paine was just keeper chatter.. Also lot of chin music from the bowlers which is  understanable.. But some despicable bits from close in fielders (Wade) who threw the ball at the batsman rather than at the stumps.. Vihari hit twice.   Desperate tactics from Aussies. Who would have thought. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348567148830945286


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Absolutely brilliant by India... 3 injured batsman carry them over.

Absolutely shocking from Aussies..     Paine was just keeper chatter.. Also lot of chin music from the bowlers which is  understanable.. But some despicable bits from close in fielders (Wade) who threw the ball at the batsman rather than at the stumps.. Vihari hit twice.   Desperate tactics from Aussies. Who would have thought.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348567148830945286

Click to expand...


keeper chatter and 3 dropped chances lol


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 11, 2021)

Aussies reverting to type who would have thought it.

Interesting that it Wade and Paine involved, probably the worst two players in a very poor team trying to make up for their lack of ability with a bit of verbal.

Smith skating on thin ice, obviously not got much upstairs trying that little stunt. Harmless in itself but not with his background of sandpapering ball.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2021)

Classy bunch. Weren't they looking at themselves and going to change etc? That lasted


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Classy bunch. Weren't they looking at themselves and going to change etc? That lasted 

Click to expand...


Wonder if theyve breached the "one small thing" hypocrite Langer spoke about. At least their Amazon PR docu nearly lasted a year lol


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2021)

How many times does Smith have to show that he's a classless tool before he's kicked out of the game for good.?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			How many times does Smith have to show that he's a classless tool before he's kicked out of the game for good.?
		
Click to expand...

You could use that description of most who have worn the baggy green....


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			How many times does Smith have to show that he's a classless tool before he's kicked out of the game for good.?
		
Click to expand...

if nothing else looks like this one may have cost him his current IPL contract


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			if nothing else looks like this one may have cost him his current IPL contract
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't he know there are cameras in the stumps.??
Cheating..........thing.


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Doesn't he know there are cameras in the stumps.??
Cheating..........thing.

Click to expand...

not the brightest thats for sure


----------



## Mudball (Jan 11, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Aussies reverting to type who would have thought it.

Interesting that it Wade and Paine involved, probably the worst two players in a very poor team trying to make up for their lack of ability with a bit of verbal.

Smith skating on thin ice, obviously not got much upstairs trying that little stunt. Harmless in itself but not with his background of sandpapering ball.
		
Click to expand...

Wade and Paine are nobodys and other than the odd game, they struggle.  

Very disappointed with Smith.. He has the talent but apparently not much. He could be one of the legends of the game, but not with that behaviour ..  i can understand being a keen and therefore doing some shadow batting, but to then mess with the batsman's guard is unacceptable.   

Will we see this again??


----------



## sunshine (Jan 11, 2021)

Bit of over reaction to Smith. Scuffing out the batsmen's guard was petty and childish, but not cheating.

When it comes to sledging, the current Aussie side have a history of trying to give it out but not being able to take it. Warner the prime example. Paine got taught a lesson. Ashwin's off the cuff response caught him out and he no response other than to insult him. Paine isn't even good enough to be playing test cricket so he should be the last person to try sledging.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 11, 2021)

I agree with Gavaskar's comment about the Smith incident. In isolation it's nothing but, for me, the sheer number of incidents taking place involving the Aussies makes it significant for me.

In truth, the tomfoolery in the series has become nauseating. To the point where I am rapidly losing interest in the series now.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			True colours coming out from this aussie side, thought they were reformed characters lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348517066668711936

Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with that chirp from Paine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Bit of over reaction to Smith. Scuffing out the batsmen's guard was petty and childish, but not cheating.

When it comes to sledging, the current Aussie side have a history of trying to give it out but not being able to take it. Warner the prime example. Paine got taught a lesson. Ashwin's off the cuff response caught him out and he no response other than to insult him. Paine isn't even good enough to be playing test cricket so he should be the last person to try sledging.
		
Click to expand...

It is the number of issues and the degree of venom with these sledges, especially when the reply is a belter. If we want to push this sort of thing out of all sport but in this case the ICC should be seen to take a firm stance on this given the repeated nature of the offences


----------



## Captainron (Jan 11, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It is the number of issues and the degree of venom with these sledges, especially when the reply is a belter. If we want to push this sort of thing out of all sport but in this case the ICC should be seen to take a firm stance on this given the repeated nature of the offences
		
Click to expand...

The verbals between players is a great part of the game. We do the same when we play golf don’t we?
None of the ones I heard from Paine crossed the line. They were pretty lame really.


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Nothing wrong with that chirp from Paine.
		
Click to expand...


in isolation i agree with you, but against the back drop of the sanctimonious rubbish that "team australia" keep telling us theyre whiter than white less so, constant hypocrisy of a group that says one thing promotes itself and its "rules" via a documentary then constantly crosses the lines theyve set themselves


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 11, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The verbals between players is a great part of the game. We do the same when we play golf don’t we?
None of the ones I heard from Paine crossed the line. They were pretty lame really.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not a  great part of the game. 

Just infantile and boring. If any player is actually affected by it they need to find another profession.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 11, 2021)

The thing with the Aussies and the Indians is that a lot of them are good mates in the IPL.. So there is always going to be talk around the stump.  As someone mentioned Aussies struggle when people give it back to them..  Paine (and Pant) have been poor behind the wicket and therefore indulging in chat makes it worse.  last year Pant-Paine got into the whole babysitter conversation which was funny at times.   I think Pant went on to babysit for Paine's kid.

Steve Smith on the other hand seems to be writing a longer list of brain fades which are being excused because he is a fantastic batsman. To me, throwing the ball at batsman crossess the line.. Wade needs a kick up the back side


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2021)

personally i can't wait for the press conf where the Aussie offenders blub like newborns when caught out


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Bit of over reaction to Smith. Scuffing out the batsmen's guard was petty and childish, but not cheating.

When it comes to sledging, the current Aussie side have a history of trying to give it out but not being able to take it. Warner the prime example. Paine got taught a lesson. Ashwin's off the cuff response caught him out and he no response other than to insult him. Paine isn't even good enough to be playing test cricket so he should be the last person to try sledging.
		
Click to expand...

if i were one of the Indian batsmen i would be taking a small piece of yellow sand paper out to bat with me and using it to sand bits of my bat when ever they started sledging... Aussies don't like a taste of their own medicine..


----------



## Mudball (Jan 12, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			if i were one of the Indian batsmen i would be taking a small piece of yellow sand paper out to bat with me and using it to sand bits of my bat when ever they started sledging... Aussies don't like a taste of their own medicine.. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Mudball (Jan 12, 2021)

Apparently Sledging and not vilification... whatever that means.. 

https://wwos.nine.com.au/cricket/sc...n-langer/7a2f51a8-5d0f-4d19-af6b-34ad14d15ec8


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2021)

Distracting a batsman/bowler or fielder through chat is part of the game. The Aussies were best at it for ages and "mental disintegration" was part of the plan. Did they care that no one liked them? No! They won all the time and that is what the game is really about at that level. 

Only when there was physical cheating did they really take a look at the culture they had in the team at the time. The sandpaper thing was very different to the sledging they were doing (badly) but it all got looked at as culture and they wanted to be liked because they weren't winning everything. 

Having played a lot of cricket in my time, I have sledged and been sledged loads. Some of it was funny as hell. Some not so funny. Some of it was personal as hell. Language was both eloquent and coarse. Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. And you git to know who it worked on pretty quickly. Once you had a target, you went for it. And it would be the same every time you played that guy. In international cricket there are plenty of players who don't/didn't get verbals because it doesn't work on them and it just made things worse. 

I think people are over reacting


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Distracting a batsman/bowler or fielder through chat is part of the game. The Aussies were best at it for ages and "mental disintegration" was part of the plan. Did they care that no one liked them? No! They won all the time and that is what the game is really about at that level.

Only when there was physical cheating did they really take a look at the culture they had in the team at the time. The sandpaper thing was very different to the sledging they were doing (badly) but it all got looked at as culture and they wanted to be liked because they weren't winning everything.

Having played a lot of cricket in my time, I have sledged and been sledged loads. Some of it was funny as hell. Some not so funny. Some of it was personal as hell. Language was both eloquent and coarse. Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. And you git to know who it worked on pretty quickly. Once you had a target, you went for it. And it would be the same every time you played that guy. In international cricket there are plenty of players who don't/didn't get verbals because it doesn't work on them and it just made things worse.

I think people are over reacting
		
Click to expand...

And I continue to think that it is high time that cricketers started behaving like grown men rather than adolescent schoolboys. 

And I also played a lot of cricket  until I  was 50, but I never indulged in any sledging and any aimed at me was water off a duck's back.

Its pathetic! A case of " Talking the talk but not walking the walk".

Just like kids.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			And I continue to think that it is high time that cricketers started behaving like grown men rather than adolescent schoolboys.

And I also played a lot of cricket  until I  was 50, but I never indulged in any sledging and any aimed at me was water off a duck's back.

Its pathetic! A case of " Talking the talk but not walking the walk".

Just like kids.
		
Click to expand...

So it never affected you so you didn't take part. Fair enough. 

Plenty of the greats indulged in sledging and used it to their advantage. Batting is a mental thing. Concentration. Concentration. Concentration. Break that and you have a sniff. I'd happily go in for that to help get a wicket.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



			So it never affected you so you didn't take part. Fair enough.

Plenty of the greats indulged in sledging and used it to their advantage. Batting is a mental thing. Concentration. Concentration. Concentration. Break that and you have a sniff. I'd happily go in for that to help get a wicket.
		
Click to expand...

And how often has it ever worked at the top level?

The grat Aussie sides were great because of their playing ability not because they  were a bunch of tiresome  gobby kids.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2021)

Sledging is an apendage waving contest.

The ones I came across who did it, bowlers only really, were absolute door handles. Only played with one guy on my team who would do it. We would tell him to shut up, he was an embarrassment. That tended to take the wind out of his sledge.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			And how often has it ever worked at the top level?

The grat Aussie sides were great because of their playing ability not because they  were a bunch of tiresome  gobby kids.
		
Click to expand...

It worked enough for them to be good at it and specifically use it as a tool. 

It works lots more at club level though.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



			It worked enough for them to be good at it and specifically use it as a tool.

It works lots more at club level though.
		
Click to expand...

Not in my experience. 

In all my years of playing and watching club cricket I have never seen a batsman loose his wicket who wouldn't have done without the rattle.

Particularly pathetic when there is  some implied physical threat or attempt to elicit one when everyone knows it can't be backed up.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Distracting a batsman/bowler or fielder through chat is part of the game. The Aussies were best at it for ages and "mental disintegration" was part of the plan. Did they care that no one liked them? No! They won all the time and that is what the game is really about at that level.

Only when there was physical cheating did they really take a look at the culture they had in the team at the time. The sandpaper thing was very different to the sledging they were doing (badly) but it all got looked at as culture and they wanted to be liked because they weren't winning everything.

Having played a lot of cricket in my time, I have sledged and been sledged loads. Some of it was funny as hell. Some not so funny. Some of it was personal as hell. Language was both eloquent and coarse. Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. And you git to know who it worked on pretty quickly. Once you had a target, you went for it. And it would be the same every time you played that guy. In international cricket there are plenty of players who don't/didn't get verbals because it doesn't work on them and it just made things worse.

I think people are over reacting
		
Click to expand...

Being mentally tough, and insulting the opposition, are not the same thing. Cricketers using offensive language to abuse and insult their opponent just brings the game into disrepute in my opinion.

A good sledge is not abusive, but disrupts the concentration / puts doubt into the mind of your opponent. The best sledges are just witty and not rude at all e.g. Flintoff's "mind the windows Tino".


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Being mentally tough, and insulting the opposition, are not the same thing. Cricketers using offensive language to abuse and insult their opponent just brings the game into disrepute in my opinion.

A good sledge is not abusive, but disrupts the concentration / puts doubt into the mind of your opponent. The best sledges are just witty and not rude at all e.g. Flintoff's "mind the windows Tino".
		
Click to expand...

I’d didn’t say it had to contain swearing. I just said that it wasn’t a problem if it did. 

The Brandes/McGrath one is the best ever and it contained the F word.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I’d didn’t say it had to contain swearing. I just said that it wasn’t a problem if it did.

The Brandes/McGrath one is the best ever and it contained the F word.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, don't see much wrong with swearing until you are in a stump microphone environment. I think that abusing the opponent is poor.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 13, 2021)

Whenever/wherever i have played.. there is always chatter around the bat..  keeper or bowler.. or keeper shouting things to his team..  I used to play for my company in the local league and we were very bad at sledging.. but each other.  Who needs the other team when you can shout at your keeper for being fat and not able to keep.  

The witty ones and the ones that break concentration have been part of the game.. personal has no place..  Some of the memorable ones include Shane Warne talking about eating biscuits.. 

A couple of years ago, i was watching my son play an U9 game.. the opposition boys kept shouting - including when the bowler was about to deliver.  Piss poor behaviour.   Coach did not stop it. It took one of their parents to step in and ask them to calm down.  Unfortunately, sometimes coaches go for 'win at all cost' mentality at grassroot sports - cricket, footy, all the same... This sets it up for the kids.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I’d didn’t say it had to contain swearing. I just said that it wasn’t a problem if it did.

The Brandes/McGrath one is the best ever and it contained the F word.
		
Click to expand...

It can all go horribly wrong if you get too carried away..  here is a gem from an India/Pak game.. 

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1967752249913125


----------



## Piece (Jan 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Not in my experience.

In all my years of playing and watching club cricket I have never seen a batsman loose his wicket who wouldn't have done without the rattle.

Particularly pathetic when there is  some implied physical threat or attempt to elicit one when everyone knows it can't be backed up.
		
Click to expand...

In my league career, I've seen a few batsman get themselves out after a period of sledging. I've also seen batsman dig in and play better. Same for bowlers.

Sledging is ok by me as long as it doesn't cross the line. e.g. direct personal insults or physical.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 13, 2021)

Piece said:



			In my league career, I've seen a few batsman get themselves out after a period of sledging. I've also seen batsman dig in and play better. Same for bowlers.

Sledging is ok by me as long as it doesn't cross the line. e.g. direct personal insults or physical.
		
Click to expand...

I have always considered it pointless. 

A flaky batsman will be got out with pressure applied by good bowling, not the puerile twaddle that weekend warriors come out with. 

And the great Australian team of Steve Waugh and Ricky Ponting got there thanks to having McGrath and Warne as well  as a very good top 5.

I wonder just how much sledging is done to relieve pressure on the fielding side rather than apply it to the batsmen.


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			I have always considered it pointless.

A flaky batsman will be got out with pressure applied by good bowling, not the puerile twaddle that weekend warriors come out with.

And the great Australian team of Steve Waugh and Ricky Ponting got there thanks to having McGrath and Warne as well  as a very good top 5.

I wonder just how much sledging is done to relieve pressure on the fielding side rather than apply it to the batsmen.
		
Click to expand...


Most of its done to relieve the boredom of fielding for that long and running out of things to natter about isnt?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			Most of its done to relieve the boredom of fielding for that long and running out of things to natter about isnt?
		
Click to expand...

That too. Unlimited games in South Africa. Could have some long days in the field in some severe heat. I bowled 21 overs at Chatsworth Oval one day. We were out there for about 80 overs. Boredom is a killer.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			Most of its done to relieve the boredom of fielding for that long and running out of things to natter about isnt?
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder just how bored the ex-firstclass bowler must have been to spend several overs sledging a barely 15 year old. 

And then moan to the umpires when the batsman responded!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			I did wonder just how bored the ex-firstclass bowler must have been to spend several overs sledging a barely 15 year old.

And then moan to the umpires when the batsman responded!
		
Click to expand...

Where was this?


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Where was this?
		
Click to expand...


mainly from the Aussie and Saffer overseas pros when I opened the batting at 15/16 in the Herts league lol

different pro, same gags every week lol


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Where was this?
		
Click to expand...

Leicestershire Premier League.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jan 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Leicestershire Premier League.
		
Click to expand...

I played with a lad when I was at uni who was Ivanhoe in that league. Hell of a batsmen


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 13, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I played with a lad when I was at uni who was Ivanhoe in that league. Hell of a batsmen
		
Click to expand...

My younger son, now 36, still plays there. The other son now lives overseas but he joined Ivanhoe as a 14 year old and stayed until he went to university. 

Who was your uni friend?


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

When I played cricket I loved a good sledge both giving and taking.
I did overstep the mark once when I bounced out some absolute helmet who played for Bexley (we had hated each other since colts) and I told him rather loudly to F off.
I had no idea he was deaf as he asked what I said so I told him again.
That led to a season ban,
I played a corporate golf day last year and guess who was in my 4 ball?


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jan 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			My younger son, now 36, still plays there. The other son now lives overseas but he joined Ivanhoe as a 14 year old and stayed until he went to university. 

Who was your uni friend?
		
Click to expand...

A lad called Jon Mason. Probably about 40 now so maybe not playing at that level. I had a couple of seasons in Derbyshire when I was at Uni in Nottingham and loved my cricket in that part of the world.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 13, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			A lad called Jon Mason. Probably about 40 now so maybe not playing at that level. I had a couple of seasons in Derbyshire when I was at Uni in Nottingham and loved my cricket in that part of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Small world.  He was a couple of years or so older than my older son so yes he would now be early 40's.

Around 10 years ago my two sons played  against him in the Cheshire League. They think he was playing for Nantwich or Cheadle. They were playing for Brookland (Sale).

Again small world.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 14, 2021)

See Sri Lanka have started where they finished against South Africa. Village batting performance apparently and only 135 made in their first dig.

They’ve opened with a spinner in reply though and he’s removed Sibley in the 4th over.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 14, 2021)

And Crawley lost patience in just the 8th over and went to clear mid off and holed out.


----------



## IanM (Jan 14, 2021)

...they have golf booked on Sunday!


----------



## Junior (Jan 14, 2021)

On the sledging theme, I used to open the batting and regularly get both barrels from the oppo.   Mostly because my identical twin brother used to open the bowling and dish it out.  So they used to get us mixed up and think it was him batting.   

England don't need to do anything stupid now. Just bat for 2 days accumulating and the game should be done.   Proper test match scoring required 45/55 strike rate.  No need to push it up any more than that.


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2021)

Cracking first day for England, rare for them to start a test series so well. On the flip side a horrid T20 innings from Sri Lanka. Not quite sure Dom Bess could believe his luck


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			When I played cricket I loved a good sledge both giving and taking.
I did overstep the mark once when I bounced out some absolute helmet who played for Bexley (we had hated each other since colts) and I told him rather loudly to F off.
I had no idea he was deaf as he asked what I said so I told him again.
That led to a season ban,
I played a corporate golf day last year and guess who was in my 4 ball?
		
Click to expand...

One of the great joys of Golf, at least in my opinion and experience, is that such 'confrontations'/experiences can actually be laughed about and remembered as 'part of the game' that triggered them. Whereas (almost) every golfing experience is positive!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 14, 2021)

Sledging is probably more a part of golf than it is cricket. Everyone I have played with on here has engaged in it. 

Apparently I am 

A shocking golfer 
The worst putter on a planet
Big Bens end
directionally challenged
an absolute next tuesdays appointment

All true though


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			Cracking first day for England, rare for them to start a test series so well. On the flip side a horrid T20 innings from Sri Lanka. Not quite sure Dom Bess could believe his luck
		
Click to expand...

Bess bowled poorly but was his day! That dismissal when he bowled an absolute half-tracker pie....so village!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			When I played cricket I loved a good sledge both giving and taking.
I did overstep the mark once when I bounced out some absolute helmet who played for Bexley (we had hated each other since colts) and I told him rather loudly to F off.
I had no idea he was deaf as he asked what I said so I told him again.
That led to a season ban,
*I played a corporate golf day last year and guess who was in my 4 ball?*

Click to expand...

Please. Don't leave it like that.

Did you laugh about it or was it the most cringe round of golf you've played?

It would've been funny if you said to him (assuming he's partially deaf): "What are you doing here, I thought I told you to f off?"


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			One of the great joys of Golf, at least in my opinion and experience, is that such 'confrontations'/experiences can actually be laughed about and remembered as 'part of the game' that triggered them. Whereas (almost) every golfing experience is positive!
		
Click to expand...

i buried him in a bunker


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2021)

I've never really liked sledging but I have to say this one was perfect.
Playing Mid Bucks League in the 80s and we'd mananaged to get an Aussie to play for us. Friend of another player.
Quite a useful all rounder.
We were batting first and half a dozen of us lower order batsmen went for a boundary walk..
About 3 overs in and our opener sticks a simple one to the keeper who promptly spills it.
"GET A BAG" was the instant remark from our Aussie.
Quite a few chuckles all round...
Next ball and the opener sticks another one to the keeper, slightly easier and he spills it again.
"GET A BIGGER BAG"
Closest I've been to wetting myself on a cricket pitch...


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

one of the best sledges to a batsman is to tell him there's sh!t in the end of his bat and when he looks at the toe you say "wrong end mate"


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Please. Don't leave it like that.

Did you laugh about it or was it the most cringe round of golf you've played?

It would've been funny if you said to him (assuming he's partially deaf): "What are you doing here, I thought I told you to f off?"
		
Click to expand...

he was still a helmet and i was a better golfer than him as well as cricketer


----------



## Tongo (Jan 14, 2021)

Some thoughts after listening to TMS earlier today:

1.) the TMS comms team referred to having to get up at 4 o'clock far too often that it quickly became nauseating. Yes, your previously cosseted lifestyle of being jetted around the world to commentate has had to change a bit. But then so has everyone else's life. And listeners have got up early for decades, and at earlier times, to listen to their commentary which seemed lost on them.
2.) The Justin Langer interview was hilarious for his whining. About Smith and Warner he asked the question who hasn't made a mistake? Therefore effectively declaring that all mistakes are equal and missing the whole point that the sandpaper farrago wasn't a spur of the moment error or a brief loss of one's self control. It was pre-meditated and all involved would have had time to think about what they were doing and realise the gravity of it. They chose not to. That's a completely different mistake on another level than someone losing their rag in the heat of the moment.
3.) The Bairstow brigade are starting to rouse again. The thing is, he will probably score runs in this series as he seems to play reasonably well against spin bowling and has a point to prove. He does respond well to criticism but once has scored his century, as he did last time in SL, and cemented his place back in the team, he then reverts back to type as being a mediocre red ball batsman. But he is given more rope than most England batsmen. And he could well be facing the likes of Boult, Southee, Wagner, Shami and Bumrah this summer in England who will expose his flawed batting technique against decent pace bowling.
4.) The bowling of Leach and Bess shows that stats can often be misleading. Leach bowled well, Bess was very fortunate. But who has the better stats?
5.) Michael Vaughan is still an awful commentator. Banged on about earning the right for some luck. Absolute tosh. There's no such thing as earning the right in sport, its one of these pet clichés that are trotted out to justify an opinion.
6.) Joe Root is still being talked of as in the same category as Smith, Kohli and Williamson. In reality Smith and Kohli are out on their own followed by Williamson (his record outside of NZ stops him being on the same level for me). Root is like Andy Murray when chasing the big 3 in Tennis, a brilliant player but not on the same level.


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Some thoughts after listening to TMS earlier today:

1.) the TMS comms team referred to having to get up at 4 o'clock far too often that it quickly became nauseating. Yes, your previously cosseted lifestyle of being jetted around the world to commentate has had to change a bit. But then so has everyone else's life. And listeners have got up early for decades, and at earlier times, to listen to their commentary which seemed lost on them.
2.) The Justin Langer interview was hilarious for his whining. About Smith and Warner he asked the question who hasn't made a mistake? Therefore effectively declaring that all mistakes are equal and missing the whole point that the sandpaper farrago wasn't a spur of the moment error or a brief loss of one's self control. It was pre-meditated and all involved would have had time to think about what they were doing and realise the gravity of it. They chose not to. That's a completely different mistake on another level than someone losing their rag in the heat of the moment.
3.) The Bairstow brigade are starting to rouse again. The thing is, he will probably score runs in this series as he seems to play reasonably well against spin bowling and has a point to prove. He does respond well to criticism but once has scored his century, as he did last time in SL, and cemented his place back in the team, he then reverts back to type as being a mediocre red ball batsman. But he is given more rope than most England batsmen. And he could well be facing the likes of Boult, Southee, Wagner, Shami and Bumrah this summer in England who will expose his flawed batting technique against decent pace bowling.
4.) The bowling of Leach and Bess shows that stats can often be misleading. Leach bowled well, Bess was very fortunate. But who has the better stats?
5.) Michael Vaughan is still an awful commentator. Banged on about earning the right for some luck. Absolute tosh. There's no such thing as earning the right in sport, its one of these pet clichés that are trotted out to justify an opinion.
6.) Joe Root is still being talked of as in the same category as Smith, Kohli and Williamson. In reality Smith and Kohli are out on their own followed by Williamson (his record outside of NZ stops him being on the same level for me). Root is like Andy Murray when chasing the big 3 in Tennis, a brilliant player but not on the same level.
		
Click to expand...


Based on that im glad i didnt turn TMS on


----------



## Tongo (Jan 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			Based on that im glad i didnt turn TMS on 

Click to expand...

It was generally okay but fairly predictable on certain matters. 

Vaughan was also saying that this England team were possibly starting to become a great team (not his exact words but that was what he was hinting) whilst referencing the victory at Headingly. Which seems odd as England could so easily have lost that match and the Ashes on that final afternoon which would have completely changed opinions on the England team. It was a knife-edge victory rather than a conclusive, dominant performance.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2021)

Vaughan and Tufnell should be nowhere near TMS. No idea who keeps renewing their contracts. TMS have maintained a great level of recruitment for many years but somehow those two have slipped through.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I've never really liked sledging but I have to say this one was perfect.
Playing Mid Bucks League in the 80s and we'd mananaged to get an Aussie to play for us. Friend of another player.
Quite a useful all rounder.
We were batting first and half a dozen of us lower order batsmen went for a boundary walk..
About 3 overs in and our opener sticks a simple one to the keeper who promptly spills it.
"GET A BAG" was the instant remark from our Aussie.
Quite a few chuckles all round...
Next ball and the opener sticks another one to the keeper, slightly easier and he spills it again.
"GET A BIGGER BAG"
Closest I've been to wetting myself on a cricket pitch...
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you had to be there!🤔


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Sledging is probably more a part of golf than it is cricket. Everyone I have played with on here has engaged in it.

Apparently I am

A shocking golfer
The worst putter on a planet
Big Bens end
directionally challenged
an absolute next tuesdays appointment

All true though
		
Click to expand...

That’s prob the polite stuff we have said to you 😁


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2021)

Tongo said:



			It was generally okay but fairly predictable on certain matters.

Vaughan was also saying that this England team were possibly starting to become a great team (not his exact words but that was what he was hinting) whilst referencing the victory at Headingly. Which seems odd as England could so easily have lost that match and the Ashes on that final afternoon which would have completely changed opinions on the England team. It was a knife-edge victory rather than a conclusive, dominant performance.
		
Click to expand...


Vaughan an instant mute button for me, cant listen to a word he says. That I find him worse than the perennially irritating Graeme Swann these days shows how bad hes got lol

Tuffnell is bearable in slow passages of play, should be nowhere near a mike in the exciting bits, bad version of bumble really

TMS an odd one the last few years, have some great commentators on there but interspersed with Aggers being Aggers and too many "ex big name players" who are far far inferior to some of the lesser known comms. Still think they should have to have Jeremy Coney on every session


----------



## Captainron (Jan 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s prob the polite stuff we have said to you 😁
		
Click to expand...

This is a forum with rules. Had to keep it clean so I just went with the stuff from the first tee box..


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 14, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Some thoughts after listening to TMS earlier today:

1.) the TMS comms team referred to having to get up at 4 o'clock far too often that it quickly became nauseating. Yes, your previously cosseted lifestyle of being jetted around the world to commentate has had to change a bit. But then so has everyone else's life. And listeners have got up early for decades, and at earlier times, to listen to their commentary which seemed lost on them.
2.) The Justin Langer interview was hilarious for his whining. About Smith and Warner he asked the question who hasn't made a mistake? Therefore effectively declaring that all mistakes are equal and missing the whole point that the sandpaper farrago wasn't a spur of the moment error or a brief loss of one's self control. It was pre-meditated and all involved would have had time to think about what they were doing and realise the gravity of it. They chose not to. That's a completely different mistake on another level than someone losing their rag in the heat of the moment.
3.) The Bairstow brigade are starting to rouse again. The thing is, he will probably score runs in this series as he seems to play reasonably well against spin bowling and has a point to prove. He does respond well to criticism but once has scored his century, as he did last time in SL, and cemented his place back in the team, he then reverts back to type as being a mediocre red ball batsman. But he is given more rope than most England batsmen. And he could well be facing the likes of Boult, Southee, Wagner, Shami and Bumrah this summer in England who will expose his flawed batting technique against decent pace bowling.
4.) The bowling of Leach and Bess shows that stats can often be misleading. Leach bowled well, Bess was very fortunate. But who has the better stats?
5.) Michael Vaughan is still an awful commentator. Banged on about earning the right for some luck. Absolute tosh. There's no such thing as earning the right in sport, its one of these pet clichés that are trotted out to justify an opinion.
6.) Joe Root is still being talked of as in the same category as Smith, Kohli and Williamson. In reality Smith and Kohli are out on their own followed by Williamson (his record outside of NZ stops him being on the same level for me). Root is like Andy Murray when chasing the big 3 in Tennis, a brilliant player but not on the same level.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting your take on Kane Williamson when he averages more overseas than Virat Kohli and has fronted up at No3 for the vast majortity of his career unlike the other 2 top batters.

Very subjective I know but for me he is at least the equal of Smith and Kohli.

It will be interesting to see how their careers end up, I suspect Smith with his almost 'french cricket' technique will decline rapidly as his eyes start going, at least I hope so......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			Vaughan an instant mute button for me, cant listen to a word he says. That I find him worse than the perennially irritating Graeme Swann these days shows how bad hes got lol

Tuffnell is bearable in slow passages of play, should be nowhere near a mike in the exciting bits, bad version of bumble really

TMS an odd one the last few years, have some great commentators on there but interspersed with Aggers being Aggers and too many "ex big name players" who are far far inferior to some of the lesser known comms. Still think they should have to have Jeremy Coney on every session 

Click to expand...

Listening to Jeremy Coney is one of life's pleasures. His voice is so relaxing. I love it when New Zealand come across. The cricket is good, no silly business, Jeremy on the radio.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Listening to Jeremy Coney is one of life's pleasures. His voice is so relaxing. I love it when New Zealand come across. The cricket is good, no silly business, Jeremy on the radio.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly one of my favourite commentators - knowledgeable, (pretty much) unbiased, and an easy voice to listen to. Met him a few times through work in the mid/late-ish 80s - we were a (Govt) Burroughs (later Unisys) site (there were also IBM and ICL sites) and he was married to the (NZ) GM's daughter. Not quite sure what his role actually was, but he certainly kept the relationship 'sweet' - even though our top management were 'Poms'!
And Wiliamson is certainly a commanding presence! Though, as NZ Cricket has always 'suffered' from, lacks (slightly) the comfort of another 'world class' colleague too often!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2021)

Missed al the fun and games at work. Aside from which England bowler was the best/luckiest how come Sri Lanka were so bad at home and especially after choosing to bat. Is it as simple as a team losing their top players and having to rebuild or does it go deeper than that


----------



## Mudball (Jan 15, 2021)

Speaking of commentators.. would not mind Cook in the box once in a while. Few players make great commentators - Aussies seem to be factory in this situation. Ponting, Warne.. enjoy Brett Lee


----------



## fundy (Jan 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Speaking of commentators.. would not mind Cook in the box once in a while. Few players make great commentators - Aussies seem to be factory in this situation. Ponting, Warne.. enjoy Brett Lee
		
Click to expand...

2 out of 3 aint bad


----------



## fundy (Jan 15, 2021)

Good to see Root go big overnight and great to see Dan Lawrence get runs on debut  England versus the monsoons now


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			Good to see Root go big overnight and great to see Dan Lawrence get runs on debut  England versus the monsoons now
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant performance from them both. Proper application for the situation rather than the ridiculous batting modus operandi applied for too much of Bayliss' tenure as coach. Funny that, batting the situation rather than to a rigid / gung ho modus operandi actually works.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2021)

Felt sorry for Lawrence as I thought there was a century on debut there for him today


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Carnage brewing 😱
		
Click to expand...

be off for bad light soon  the fun will be at 4.30 tomorrow morning, unless its raining which it probably will be lol


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 17, 2021)

Had a feeling England would make a hash of this!


----------



## Mudball (Jan 17, 2021)

Over in Australia... they can’t believe they can’t overpower an ‘India A’ team   A makeshift team with reserve bowlers making hard work for Aus. Two of the tailenders including a debutant scores half centuries...  2 days of rain predicted, if India manage a draw that will be a big win.. 

Love this story 
Riven by injury since the opening match of the Vodafone Series in Adelaide a month ago, India's patched-up line-up featured two debutants among five specialist bowlers with a combined Test tally of 11 wickets from their four previous appearances.

Cricket statistician Ric Finlay ventured that India's bowling line-up was the least accomplished (in terms of wickets to their names) Australia have faced in a Test since their first match on foreign soil against England at The Oval in 1880

https://www.cricket.com.au/news/ind...e-fourth-test-australia-highlights/2021-01-15


----------



## Tongo (Jan 17, 2021)

Got to love the inconsistency of the media on the Sri Lanka England test. 

Sri Lanka get skittled out for 136, media criticises their lack of application. (quite rightly) 
Sri Lanka bat with application, England's bowling is criticised, barely any credit given to the batsmen.  Don't worry that players like Bess and Leach have barely bowled in the last 12 months, they are just expected to rock up and produce brilliant performances.

People like Michael Vaughan are simply only interested in criticising. He is rapidly becoming the new Boycott. 

What they fail to acknowledge is that this has been a great advert for test cricket. It has ebbed and flowed. Sri Lanka won the toss, batted first and, in the early stages, looked in charge. England wrestled the initiative and looked in the driving seat for the last couple of days but Sri Lanka have returned, taken the last 6 England wickets quickly, batted well and asked England a question. What an intriguing test match it has been! But hey, let's not let that get in the way of the media mud-slinging.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 17, 2021)

Sky quoted Leach saying he is struggling to find a rhythm, this was at the beginning of the day. He needs more overs under his belt. Bowling in a net is nothing like bowling out in the middle and he has done precious little of that in the last few months. It's the nature of the beast right now but the lack of preparation is bound to impact on certain individuals.


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sky quoted Leach saying he is struggling to find a rhythm, this was at the beginning of the day. He needs more overs under his belt. Bowling in a net is nothing like bowling out in the middle and he has done precious little of that in the last few months. It's the nature of the beast right now but the lack of preparation is bound to impact on certain individuals.
		
Click to expand...

After what Leach has been through the last year or more he should be being put on a pedestal and lauded for both his performance and his attitude


----------



## Tongo (Jan 17, 2021)

And the carping about how the spinners wont do anything in India is disingenuous. India's record on home soil is all but on a par with the Aussies at home during their pomp in the early 2000's. I dont think they have lost at home in 4 or 5 years. So to expect England to go there and outplay them really is poor judgement / punditry. 

Similarly with the openers. How are they supposed to bat well against spinners when they are never required to do that during any other stage of their careers?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 17, 2021)

Could be worse.

I simply had to turn off the radio once Ebony Rainsford Brent started offering her opinion on how the England batsmen should be approaching things.

I can accept her as a commentator but she is not an expert pundit  never having played the game .

That is according to her as when defending women's cricket from unfair comparison with the men's game she said that they should not be compared as they were different games.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2021)

runs knocked of pretty easy this morning, good win for England


----------



## Tongo (Jan 18, 2021)

Relieved for Jonny Bairstow that he got one of those red inkers he was on about before the test. 👍

#prayforjonnysaverage


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Could be worse.

I simply had to turn off the radio once Ebony Rainsford Brent started offering her opinion on how the England batsmen should be approaching things.

I can accept her as a commentator but she is not an expert pundit  never having played the game .

That is according to her as when defending women's cricket from unfair comparison with the men's game she said that they should not be compared as they were different games.
		
Click to expand...

She played for England!


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Relieved for Jonny Bairstow that he got one of those red inkers he was on about before the test. 👍

#prayforjonnysaverage
		
Click to expand...

Thats his spot safe for the next 12 months


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jan 18, 2021)

I've never understood the dislike for Bairstow. He's a talented batsmen, decent enough keeper, who when his deficiencies have been exposed has always gone away and worked hard at his game and fought to get back in the team. He's not a top level player but he's a good solid international who has done plenty of positive things for the national team in all formats.
I guess as England fans we always need a bogeyman.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			She played for England!
		
Click to expand...

You have missed his point, it's sailed over . The point MM was making was that when questioned in the past about comparing womens and mens cricket she stated they are too different to compare, ie power hitting, 6 hitting, an opening bowler in mens cricket could fire them down at up to 90-95mph, in womens cricket it is around 70-75mph. That would be bog average in mens club cricket, not considered quick. If they are different games then why is she there as an expert? All other pundits have played the game at the level they are discussing, can call upon their experience of it. She and other female cricketers can not do that when talking about mens test cricket. MM has stretched it to make a gag but his point is valid, imo. The credibility simply is not there for that role.

It's an issue across multiple sports right now as female pundits are brought in. Some are viable, horse racing for example, but others don't stand up. Cricket is one of those.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 18, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I've never understood the dislike for Bairstow. He's a talented batsmen, decent enough keeper, who when his deficiencies have been exposed has always gone away and worked hard at his game and fought to get back in the team. He's not a top level player but he's a good solid international who has done plenty of positive things for the national team in all formats.
I guess as England fans we always need a bogeyman.
		
Click to expand...

His record in test cricket is mediocre apart from one year, 2016, but he gets more rope than any other batsman in test cricket. There is seemingly a desire for him to succeed. He's had over 70 tests and still looks suspect against pace bowling. How many other batsmen get that amount of time? There's already talk about one of Burns, Sibley or Crawley being dropped. 

He also doesnt help himself with comments such as those about not outs and paddies about losing the wicket keeping gloves. 

No qualms about him in white ball cricket but in red ball cricket he's had enough chances.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You have missed his point, it's sailed over . The point MM was making was that when questioned in the past about comparing womens and mens cricket she stated they are too different to compare, ie power hitting, 6 hitting, an opening bowler in mens cricket could fire them down at up to 90-95mph, in womens cricket it is around 70-75mph. That would be bog average in mens club cricket, not considered quick. If they are different games then why is she there as an expert? All other pundits have played the game at the level they are discussing, can call upon their experience of it. She and other female cricketers can not do that when talking about mens test cricket. MM has stretched it to make a gag but his point is valid, imo. The credibility simply is not there for that role.

It's an issue across multiple sports right now as female pundits are brought in. Some are viable, horse racing for example, but others don't stand up. Cricket is one of those.
		
Click to expand...

Careful, you'll be getting labelled a middle class sexist soon 👀😅


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Careful, you'll be getting labelled a middle class sexist soon 👀😅
		
Click to expand...

Bad start to the morning, every shipment sent into Europe since 04.01 currently still stuck waiting for customs clearance , so I am beyond caring. Fair point though, default insult isn't it  .


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You have missed his point, it's sailed over . The point MM was making was that when questioned in the past about comparing womens and mens cricket she stated they are too different to compare, ie power hitting, 6 hitting, an opening bowler in mens cricket could fire them down at up to 90-95mph, in womens cricket it is around 70-75mph. That would be bog average in mens club cricket, not considered quick. If they are different games then why is she there as an expert? All other pundits have played the game at the level they are discussing, can call upon their experience of it. She and other female cricketers can not do that when talking about mens test cricket. MM has stretched it to make a gag but his point is valid, imo. The credibility simply is not there for that role.

It's an issue across multiple sports right now as female pundits are brought in. Some are viable, horse racing for example, but others don't stand up. Cricket is one of those.
		
Click to expand...

ooopps that’s what 2 hours sleep does to your thinking


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2021)

Tongo said:



			His record in test cricket is mediocre apart from one year, 2016, but he gets more rope than any other batsman in test cricket. There is seemingly a desire for him to succeed. He's had over 70 tests and still looks suspect against pace bowling. How many other batsmen get that amount of time? There's already talk about one of Burns, Sibley or Crawley being dropped.

He also doesnt help himself with comments such as those about not outs and paddies about losing the wicket keeping gloves.

No qualms about him in white ball cricket but in red ball cricket he's had enough chances.
		
Click to expand...

A pretty fair assessment


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Got to love the inconsistency of the media on the Sri Lanka England test.

Sri Lanka get skittled out for 136, media criticises their lack of application. (quite rightly)
Sri Lanka bat with application, England's bowling is criticised, barely any credit given to the batsmen.  Don't worry that players like Bess and Leach have barely bowled in the last 12 months, they are just expected to rock up and produce brilliant performances.

People like Michael Vaughan are simply only interested in criticising. He is rapidly becoming the new Boycott.

What they fail to acknowledge is that this has been a great advert for test cricket. It has ebbed and flowed. Sri Lanka won the toss, batted first and, in the early stages, looked in charge. England wrestled the initiative and looked in the driving seat for the last couple of days but Sri Lanka have returned, taken the last 6 England wickets quickly, batted well and asked England a question. What an intriguing test match it has been! But hey, let's not let that get in the way of the media mud-slinging.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I've been muttering several times, "no, that's not right", etc. Vaughan is trying to shock-jock like Chris Sutton does on the football. Tiresome, really.

Kumar S has been great. I did like his snippet of commentary where he said Buttler was the second best wicket-keeper batsman in England. There was a pregnant pause where all were expecting him to say, "behind Johnny Bairstow"...in fact, he said behind Ben Foakes! .


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2021)

Piece said:



			Totally agree. I've been muttering several times, "no, that's not right", etc. Vaughan is trying to shock-jock like Chris Sutton does on the football. Tiresome, really.

Kumar S has been great. I did like his snippet of commentary where he said Buttler was the second best wicket-keeper batsman in England. There was a pregnant pause where all were expecting him to say, "behind Johnny Bairstow"...in fact, he said behind Ben Foakes! .
		
Click to expand...

ex Surrey Kumar was never gonna say anyone but Foakes at no 1  doesnt make him wrong though


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2021)

Tongo said:



			His record in test cricket is mediocre apart from one year, 2016, but he gets more rope than any other batsman in test cricket. There is seemingly a desire for him to succeed. He's had over 70 tests and still looks suspect against pace bowling. How many other batsmen get that amount of time? There's already talk about one of Burns, Sibley or Crawley being dropped.

He also doesnt help himself with comments such as those about not outs and paddies about losing the wicket keeping gloves.

No qualms about him in white ball cricket but in red ball cricket he's had enough chances.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, this. In red ball, fast bowlers all over the world know how to get JB out. Pitch up a bit of inswing and he's gone. If he's worked on this aspect, then fair play, I hope it brings him lots of runs.

It's the feeling that his "face fits" in the boys club; others have been given as much of a chance and redemption as he has. Look at all the openers we've tried and very few came back for round 2. [Surrey rose tinted glasses on]. For a reason knot known to me, I never understood why Foakes was never given a second chance...first class average of just under 40 and a Test Match of 41.5. Not too shabby.

Nothing against JB. I'd like anyone in an England shirt to do well. I would just like all players to be selected on merit and treated equally.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Piece said:



			It's the feeling that his "face fits" in the boys club; others have been given as much of a chance and redemption as he has. Look at all the openers we've tried and very few came back for round 2. [Surrey rose tinted glasses on]. For a reason knot known to me, I never understood why Foakes was never given a second chance...first class average of just under 40 and a Test Match of 41.5. Not too shabby..
		
Click to expand...

As many test tonnes as Buttler.


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2021)

Didnt they say Foakes would definitely get some game time this winter, so assume he'll be playing on Friday or in India (not holding my breath)


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			Didnt they say Foakes would definitely get some game time this winter, so assume he'll be playing on Friday or in India (not holding my breath)
		
Click to expand...

He'd be in my team ahead of the two JB's. Then if you think they're good enough to bat, pick them if not drop them. But Bairstow is Root's ex house mate and they love Buttler


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2021)

Well the Aus India series the best answer ever to those who think 4 day tests are the way forward!!!

Tea on the 5th day, all 4 results still possible and a cracking session to come. India been superb today so far, but still not going to be easy to get over the line on a wicket thats doing a bit more as the day goes on. Pujara an utter warrior (albeit have to wonder how many times he has to be hit for concussion protocols to intervene)


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2021)

wow, just wow!

worth watching the highlighters later if you can!!!!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 19, 2021)

Those Indian batsmen have really dug in and gutsed out results over there. 
Fantastic series.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 19, 2021)

Flipping hell...what just happened at the Gabba... What a win by a Indian Second XI team.. What a kicking to the aussie pride.  The aussie commentators had written off this side only to see the young turks turn it around.   As one of them said, the young team is no longer intimiated by international big names since they play each other in the IPL.   Test cricket is alive and love it.  Cant wait to watch the highlights again



fundy said:



			Well the Aus India series the best answer ever to those who think 4 day tests are the way forward!!!

Tea on the 5th day, all 4 results still possible and a cracking session to come. India been superb today so far, but still not going to be easy to get over the line on a wicket thats doing a bit more as the day goes on. *Pujara an utter warrior* (albeit have to wonder how many times he has to be hit for concussion protocols to intervene)
		
Click to expand...

Pujara's new kit..








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351471291916718080


----------



## Junior (Jan 19, 2021)

What a result for India against arguably the best bowling side in the world.   Amazing without Kohli, Jadeja, Ashwin, Bumrah, Yadav, Dahwan, Rahul etc.  

Excellent leadership from Rahane.  Perhaps he should be full time captain instead of the rockstar Kohli.  

As for the Ozzies.....Time for a change of the guard, Paine's had a shocker, rubbish sledging and more importantly poor captaincy and poor wicket keeping.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 19, 2021)

Junior said:



			What a result for India against arguably the best bowling side in the world.   Amazing without Kohli, Jadeja, Ashwin, Bumrah, Yadav, Dahwan, Rahul etc.

*Excellent leadership from Rahane.  Perhaps he should be full time captain instead of the rockstar Kohli*.

As for the Ozzies.....Time for a change of the guard, Paine's had a shocker, rubbish sledging and more importantly poor captaincy and poor wicket keeping.
		
Click to expand...

I agree... Rahane has been sublime. Giving him the captaincy may just take the burden away from Kohli and unleash him.. 

Just heard one of the commentators at the big bash take pride in Pant.  ‘pant has been fabulous, he played under Ponting in the IPL and now helped win the series here... *Look what Ponting has done!!’*

never mind whatever/however Pant spent the 20 years of his life before meeting Ponting


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Junior said:



			What a result for India against arguably the best bowling side in the world.   Amazing without Kohli, Jadeja, Ashwin, Bumrah, Yadav, Dahwan, Rahul etc. 

Excellent leadership from Rahane.  Perhaps he should be full time captain instead of the rockstar Kohli. 

As for the Ozzies.....Time for a change of the guard, Paine's had a shocker, rubbish sledging and more *importantly poor captaincy and poor wicket keeping.*

Click to expand...

Did you hear Langer's interview on the BBC, where he said Paine will definitely be captain for the ashes and he's the best WK in international cricket


----------



## Piece (Jan 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			wow, just wow!

worth watching the highlighters later if you can!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, it's on BT Sport. Don't have that...


----------



## Mudball (Jan 19, 2021)

Why did Marnus Labuschagne not bowl earlier (*he began this match with more Test wickets than the entire Indian attack*)?  nothing better than seeing the Aussies being dragged over coals..   Great one from SMH.. 
https://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricket/thank-you-and-good-night-india-20210119-p56vd9.html


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Why did Marnus Labuschagne not bowl earlier (*he began this match with more Test wickets than the entire Indian attack*)?  nothing better than seeing the Aussies being dragged over coals..   Great one from SMH..
https://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricket/thank-you-and-good-night-india-20210119-p56vd9.html

Click to expand...


The easy answer to that and a lot of went wrong for Australia was Tim Paine lol, captain, top 3 in the world keeper batsman and all round nice bloke (if you believe some of the utter diatribe that came out of the Aussie comm box). On the plus side they all seem to be rallying behind him as hes probably England's best chance in the next Ashes series   Surely cant be long until they end the experiment of having him as the fall guy for the fact that they havent changed their culture and conduct at all.

Cummins and Hazlewood, Cummins particularly, were superb. The battle between those two and Pujara was something else. Pujara got hit more than 10 times, 3 of them on the lid, and just kept getting up and coming back for more (until he got a joke LBW decision). His resilience pretty much emptied the Aussies tanks and you could tell when Rahane came out to bat he knew the Aussies were there for the taking and instantly upped the tempo especially against the support bowlers.

Pant was always going to be crucial if India wanted to win not save the game yet the Aussies tried to contain him rather than get him out and he played a wonderful stop start innings that left Paine totally unclear as to what to do. Needing a run a ball off the last 10 rather than trying to get him out by tempting him to hit over the top, Paine resorted to 5 on the fence and the couple that he did have a go at but miscued fell safely short of the fielders on the rope.

For all they talk up Lyon, he was hugely disappointing in helpful conditions, pretty much as he has been most of the series. Warne had to be taken off air before lunch as he continued to lament the field and line he was bowling to (especially to Rahane). Really should have been the guy to win it for the Aussies last night but instead the heroes were Gill, Pujara, Rahane, Pant and Washington Sundar.

Bowled out for 36, captain back in India and 7 or 8 injuries including pretty much your whole bowling attack. An amazing effort from Rahane and his charges. I wonder if there will be any thought in him keeping the armband when Kohli returns.......


----------



## Junior (Jan 19, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Did you hear Langer's interview on the BBC, where he said Paine will definitely be captain for the ashes and he's the best WK in international cricket 

Click to expand...

Really?????  Hes actually in the best batting form of his test career and averaged 40 in this series.  His captaincy and keeping are awful though.  If he's the skipper next time round then I think it can only benefit England.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			The easy answer to that and a lot of went wrong for Australia was Tim Paine lol, captain, top 3 in the world keeper batsman and all round nice bloke (if you believe some of the utter diatribe that came out of the Aussie comm box). On the plus side they all seem to be rallying behind him as hes probably England's best chance in the next Ashes series   Surely cant be long until they end the experiment of having him as the fall guy for the fact that they havent changed their culture and conduct at all.

Cummins and Hazlewood, Cummins particularly, were superb. The battle between those two and Pujara was something else. Pujara got hit more than 10 times, 3 of them on the lid, and just kept getting up and coming back for more (until he got a joke LBW decision). His resilience pretty much emptied the Aussies tanks and you could tell when Rahane came out to bat he knew the Aussies were there for the taking and instantly upped the tempo especially against the support bowlers.

Pant was always going to be crucial if India wanted to win not save the game yet the Aussies tried to contain him rather than get him out and he played a wonderful stop start innings that left Paine totally unclear as to what to do. Needing a run a ball off the last 10 rather than trying to get him out by tempting him to hit over the top, Paine resorted to 5 on the fence and the couple that he did have a go at but miscued fell safely short of the fielders on the rope.

For all they talk up Lyon, he was hugely disappointing in helpful conditions, pretty much as he has been most of the series. Warne had to be taken off air before lunch as he continued to lament the field and line he was bowling to (especially to Rahane). Really should have been the guy to win it for the Aussies last night but instead the heroes were Gill, Pujara, Rahane, Pant and Washington Sundar.

*Bowled out for 36, captain back in India and 7 or 8 injuries including pretty much your whole bowling attack. An amazing effort from Rahane and his charges. I wonder if there will be any thought in him keeping the armband when Kohli returns....*...
		
Click to expand...


Doing the rounds in the cricketing groups


----------



## Tongo (Jan 19, 2021)

I dont agree with the connections being made / assumed correlation between Indian success and the IPL. I dont think they are linked at all. Pujara doesnt even play in the IPL! 

Akin to many national teams that enjoy extended periods of success, much is down to a group of players emerging at roughly the same time. The depth in pace bowling for India is surely unprecedented in Indian cricket history for instance. But i cant believe for one minute that that is down to bowling 4 overs per match on flat decks.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 19, 2021)

I may not agree with everything in this article but I heard about some bad things today about Hazlewood.  After Pujara got hit straight in the grill from one of his deliveries, he got up to him and asked ‘see that one?’.  Whilst I am not expecting Hazlewood to rush to him and check if he’s ok,  the comment showed his lack of sportsmanship and possibly his intent in wanting to hurt the batsmen.  Especially rich coming from an Aussie team that was shaken by Phil Hughes death.    

When I was watching the highlights with my 11 yr old, we saw T Natrajan on debut getting a bouncer as the first ball.  I involuntarily said 'Welcome to Test Cricket'.. hey presto, those were the exact words of the commentator.. 

The author lets its rip.. 
https://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/crick...ur-in-shameful-short-bowling-assault-on-india


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I may not agree with everything in this article but I heard about some bad things today about Hazlewood.  After Pujara got hit straight in the grill from one of his deliveries, he got up to him and asked ‘see that one?’.  Whilst I am not expecting Hazlewood to rush to him and check if he’s ok,  the comment showed his lack of sportsmanship and possibly his intent in wanting to hurt the batsmen.  Especially rich coming from an Aussie team that was shaken by Phil Hughes death.   

When I was watching the highlights with my 11 yr old, we saw T Natrajan on debut getting a bouncer as the first ball.  I involuntarily said 'Welcome to Test Cricket'.. hey presto, those were the exact words of the commentator..

The author lets its rip..
https://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/crick...ur-in-shameful-short-bowling-assault-on-india

Click to expand...


the aussie comms praised Hazlewoods sportsmanship for checking how Pujara was!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 19, 2021)

Junior said:



			Really?????  Hes actually in the best batting form of his test career and averaged 40 in this series.  His captaincy and keeping are awful though.  If he's the skipper next time round then I think it can only benefit England.
		
Click to expand...

Langer's Interview with Alison Mitchell


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2021)

Always good when the Aussies get a kicking and from 36 all out in the first test to this is brilliant


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2021)

Superb day for test cricket. Amazing performance from India - one of the greatest ever wins.

A shame that Ashwin wasn't batting at the end to ask Paine how he was feeling.


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Superb day for test cricket. Amazing performance from India - one of the greatest ever wins.

A shame that Ashwin wasn't batting at the end to ask Paine how he was feeling.
		
Click to expand...


He did tag Paine into his celebration tweet earlier which I thought a nice touch


----------



## Tongo (Jan 19, 2021)

For info: the Afghanistan v Ireland ODI series is on Freesports, starting Thursday. (5.30 am i think) Games also on Sunday and next Tuesday.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 20, 2021)

Aussie media still running with the pitchforks for their team


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2021)

Paperboy said:



Langer's Interview with Alison Mitchell

Click to expand...

not really a suprise from a guy that was one or the worste sledgers when he played and the fact he defended the cheats that got banned in sandpaper gate when he took over.

long may the aussies get a doing and keep pain as Capt


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2021)

Shakib takes 4-8 for Bangladesh as they turn over the West Indies. Not a bad spell 7.2 overs 2 maidens 4 for 8 runs


----------



## Mudball (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Root is really batting well at the moment. Proper battling and concentration. Impressed with him in Sri Lanka


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2021)

Brilliant stuff from Joe Root, proper captain's performance. It was these sorts of innings that, for me, had him behind Kohli, Smith and Williamson in the past. Perhaps he is on the way to reaching the same level.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Brilliant stuff from Joe Root, proper captain's performance. It was these sorts of innings that, for me, had him behind Kohli, Smith and Williamson in the past. Perhaps he is on the way to reaching the same level.
		
Click to expand...

India will be his yard stick. If he goes well there then yup.


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Brilliant stuff from Joe Root, proper captain's performance. It was these sorts of innings that, for me, had him behind Kohli, Smith and Williamson in the past. Perhaps he is on the way to reaching the same level.
		
Click to expand...

hes been outstanding, different level stuff for sure

fun couple of days ahead, if Galle is anything like its normal self then weve pretty much got a 1 inns shoot out coming. Wouldnt want to be chasing much more than 175 and 200+ be a big ask. Now to work out how to get out of bed at the right time


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2021)

On the flip side, does BBL stand for Big Bore League?! Stuff keeps appearing on my Twitter feed but it just seems to be the same thing every day. Team One in a dayglo kit chasing a total somewhere between 160 and 190 set by team two in another dayglo kit. 

Professional T20 really has become an identikit / formulaic format.


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2021)

Tongo said:



			On the flip side, does BBL stand for Big Bore League?! Stuff keeps appearing on my Twitter feed but it just seems to be the same thing every day. Team One in a dayglo kit chasing a total somewhere between 160 and 190 set by team two in another dayglo kit.

Professional T20 really has become an identikit / formulaic format.
		
Click to expand...


ask anyone who won a game the previous week and what the score was. shows how memorable it is

same set of mercenaries players traipsing round different countries and doing the same thing week in week out. each to their own but does nothing for me (and has greatly damaged a sport i used to love)


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			ask anyone who won a game the previous week and what the score was. shows how memorable it is

same set of mercenaries players traipsing round different countries and doing the same thing week in week out. each to their own but does nothing for me (and has greatly damaged a sport i used to love)
		
Click to expand...

I generally head down to the Rose Bowl for a T20 match each summer but you are right, it's the zenith of consumerism: attend, consume, forget. Repeat.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2021)

Tongo said:



			On the flip side, does BBL stand for Big Bore League?! Stuff keeps appearing on my Twitter feed but it just seems to be the same thing every day. Team One in a dayglo kit chasing a total somewhere between 160 and 190 set by team two in another dayglo kit.

Professional T20 really has become an identikit / formulaic format.
		
Click to expand...

It's the equivalent of a McDonald's. Instant gratification but then quickly forgotten. 

I'll watch England playing one if nothing else is on but the league stuff around the world holds no interest at all for me. Not helped by the artificial nature of the teams and the ever changing mercenaries for hire.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			ask anyone who won a game the previous week and what the score was. shows how memorable it is

same set of mercenaries players traipsing round different countries and doing the same thing week in week out. each to their own but does nothing for me (and has greatly damaged a sport i used to love)
		
Click to expand...


Yes and No..  
I agree it is pretty formaliac.. but it also provides a livelihood for a whole host of players who could not get into their national league..  Only 11 can represent a country, but IPL, BBL, CPL providing an outlet for players who would otherwise need a second job to pay for their passion.   For the consumer, it is just like McDonalds.. always a thrill.   It has also lifted the fielding levels across all formats.

For those bored with T20.. please head to T10 for even faster results  

Did anyone see a Sam Billings stumping... the poor guy got out at both ends. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353225548151963648


----------



## Mudball (Jan 25, 2021)

Savage tweet >> 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353306746626965510


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2021)

I thought that sort of Tweet got you sacked?  


Good old Jos... get in sort it out, go have a beer!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2021)

Good win,  again. lets hope Root can carry on this form into the next series


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2021)

That was a very good win. Sri Lanka captaincy and field positions...😲😂


----------



## Tongo (Jan 25, 2021)

Bravo Dom Sibley! Hopefully that'll shut up his detractors for 5 mins. Give these guys a chance to learn how to play in spinning conditions seeing as they dont get much chance in the county game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2021)

Decent performance. That had the potential to be a banana skin given the spinners Sri Lanka but England got there well. India may be a different proposition though


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 27, 2021)

Which TV channel has India v England please?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 27, 2021)

Don't know if it has already been commented upon but Fahad Alam's stance when facing the quicks achieves the impossible.

It makes Peter Willey seem orthodox. Not knowing the guy I looked up to see him for the first time and for a moment couldn't work out if he was left or right handed.

Still it's a good fight back by Pakistan.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 27, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't know if it has already been commented upon but Fahad Alam's stance when facing the quicks achieves the impossible.

It makes Peter Willey seem orthodox. Not knowing the guy I looked up to see him for the first time and for a moment couldn't work out if he was left or right handed.

Still it's a good fight back by Pakistan.
		
Click to expand...

had to google him.. interesting is one way to describe it..


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Which TV channel has India v England please?
		
Click to expand...

dont think the rights have been concluded as yet 

starsports who own the global rights are asking a much higher price by the sounds of it


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks S. Knew you would know.

Looked on Sky and BT but nothing. here’s hoping!


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Thanks S. Knew you would know.

Looked on Sky and BT but nothing. here’s hoping!
		
Click to expand...

Sky baulked at the fee they were quoted on all accounts so theyre trying to sell the rights elsewhere. Wont be the first recent series to come down to brinkmanship over the rights in the UK, expect it will get sorted a few days before the series and we'll get full coverage, just whether it requires yet another subscription


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 29, 2021)

Read in the ‘I’ today it could be BT and C4 taking 1 live test or Sky or Star sports may stream through their Channel. Talking about keeping options open

Needs sorting as I will need a BT subscription for a couple of months. Less than 1 week.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 29, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't know if it has already been commented upon but Fahad Alam's stance when facing the quicks achieves the impossible.

It makes Peter Willey seem orthodox. Not knowing the guy I looked up to see him for the first time and for a moment couldn't work out if he was left or right handed.

Still it's a good fight back by Pakistan.
		
Click to expand...

That dig went a long way to winning them the test.  Ton on that deck is good going. We bowled pretty poorly ion day 2 though.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 29, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Read in the ‘I’ today it could be BT and C4 taking 1 live test or Sky or Star sports may stream through their Channel. Talking about keeping options open

Needs sorting as I will need a BT subscription for a couple of months. Less than 1 week.
		
Click to expand...

Would be great if some of it is on C4. Unfortunately newspaper reports are saying that they will have Airhorn Vaughan and the world's biggest ego as part of their commentary team. 

All we need now is Boycott, Swann and the analyst Simon Hughes and it will be ear-bleedingly awful!


----------



## Mudball (Jan 29, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Would be great if some of it is on C4. Unfortunately newspaper reports are saying that they will have Airhorn Vaughan and the world's biggest ego as part of their commentary team.

All we need now is Boycott, Swann and the analyst Simon Hughes and it will be ear-bleedingly awful! 

Click to expand...

Switch audio to TMS..  never a dull moment


----------



## Tongo (Jan 29, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Switch audio to TMS..  never a dull moment
		
Click to expand...

I think Talk Sport have the radio rights.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 29, 2021)

Tongo said:



			I think Talk Sport have the radio rights. 

Click to expand...

They did a really good job. I was impressed


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 29, 2021)

Tongo said:



			I think Talk Sport have the radio rights. 

Click to expand...

Oh good!

That means Darren Gough 🙄

Still, that should at least keep him away from talking his usual tripe on football. 🤞


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2021)

Captainron said:



			They did a really good job. I was impressed
		
Click to expand...

Maybe just me but thought they were awful


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe just me but thought they were awful
		
Click to expand...

They’re commentators on cricket Philip, not hockey. You have no say in this


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355477996019191808
Jame Vince on 98 - they need one to win from 18 balls , game over pretty much so what does the Aussie do - yep bowl a bouncer knowing it will be a wild - cheap trick


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355477996019191808
Jame Vince on 98 - they need one to win from 18 balls , game over pretty much so what does the Aussie do - yep bowl a bouncer knowing it will be a wild - cheap trick
		
Click to expand...

Poor that


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355477996019191808
Jame Vince on 98 - they need one to win from 18 balls , game over pretty much so what does the Aussie do - yep bowl a bouncer knowing it will be a wild - cheap trick
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he isn't bothered in the slightest, all about winning the game.

All it shows is the usual lack of class from down under.


----------



## Piece (Jan 30, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I'm sure he isn't bothered in the slightest, all about winning the game.

All it shows is the usual lack of class from down under.
		
Click to expand...

If I was bowling there’s no way I’d deliberately bowl a wide. I’d be letting myself down.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 1, 2021)

Piece said:



			If I was bowling there’s no way I’d deliberately bowl a wide. I’d be letting myself down.
		
Click to expand...

I remember this happening in a school match. We were going to lose so our team bowled a no ball to leave the batsman stranded on 98no. It was the bowler's decision, with a bit of egging on from the giggling keeper and slip cordon. First XI so we were 17-18.

I laughed at the time too, but I was due to bowl the next over and I don't think I would have deliberately bowled a wide or no ball.


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Would be great if some of it is on C4. Unfortunately newspaper reports are saying that they will have Airhorn Vaughan and the world's biggest ego as part of their commentary team.

All we need now is Boycott, Swann and the analyst Simon Hughes and it will be ear-bleedingly awful! 

Click to expand...

get ready to listen to Vaughan and KP for the next few mths, CH4 sound like theyve done the deal


----------



## sunshine (Feb 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			get ready to listen to Vaughan and KP for the next few mths, CH4 sound like theyve done the deal
		
Click to expand...

That's really frustrating. C4 won't be able to give the cricket the same level of focus that sky can.


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2021)

Talk that fans are going to be allowed in, only a few hundred for the first test but theyre talking about 50% capacity for the 2nd test, so 25,000 fans  Some jump from secure bubbles that if it happens!


----------



## Mudball (Feb 2, 2021)

Now a bit dated, but FB surfaced this one.. 

https://fb.watch/3oPSqe4rTr/


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2021)

any news on what the the 1st test is being shown on??

saw somthing about C4, but will that just mean they will just show Highlights or cut to somthing else when it suits them like when they had the rights before??


----------



## Mudball (Feb 2, 2021)

Stumbled on to T10 in Abu Dhabi..  watched it for about 10 mins and then gave up.     Maybe that is what '10' stands for in that format.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 2, 2021)

I've heard it live on C4, but can't find confirmation


----------



## Captainron (Feb 2, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Stumbled on to T10 in Abu Dhabi..  watched it for about 10 mins and then gave up.     Maybe that is what '10' stands for in that format.
		
Click to expand...

Saw that as I was clicking through on saturday. Also watched about 10 minutes before I moved on. Horrible format. 60 balls is a joke and the commentary was shocking.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2021)

fundy said:



*get ready to listen to Vaughan and KP for the next few mths*, CH4 sound like theyve done the deal
		
Click to expand...

Or not. cricket on, sound off. Good for Ch4 if they have the rights.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 2, 2021)

From the telegraph

Channel 4 is poised to be announced as the broadcaster of the England-India Test series on Monday, unless it is trumped by an 11th-hour bid, marking the return of Test cricket to free-to-air for the first time since the 2005 Ashes.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 2, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			From the telegraph

Channel 4 is poised to be announced as the broadcaster of the England-India Test series on Monday, unless it is trumped by an 11th-hour bid, marking the return of Test cricket to free-to-air for the first time since the 2005 Ashes.
		
Click to expand...

I am surprised, Amazon Prime has not stepped in..  deep pockets and almost evryone has access these days


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 2, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I am surprised, Amazon Prime has not stepped in..  deep pockets and almost evryone has access these days
		
Click to expand...

BT and sky are the only others mentioned in the article


----------



## Mudball (Feb 2, 2021)

Never thought I would see this day... 
Ice cricket ...
https://fb.watch/3p8lvReWzH/


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I am surprised, Amazon Prime has not stepped in..  deep pockets and almost evryone has access these days
		
Click to expand...

Whilst their numbers are increasing i don't think that the majority have access to Amazon Prime. 

I certainly haven't and have no intention of subscribing.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 2, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Whilst their numbers are increasing i don't think that the majority have access to Amazon Prime.

I certainly haven't and have no intention of subscribing.
		
Click to expand...

it comes as part of your Amazon Prime subscription... unless they make it pay per view inside Prime.


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I am surprised, Amazon Prime has not stepped in..  deep pockets and almost evryone has access these days
		
Click to expand...


more likely a case of Disney not selling to them I expect


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2021)

Mudball said:



			it comes as part of your Amazon Prime subscription... unless they make it pay per view inside Prime.
		
Click to expand...

Most people don't have an Smszon Prime membership. 

I use Amazon but see absolutely no point in paying for Prime .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Most people don't have an Smszon Prime membership.

I use Amazon but see absolutely no point in paying for Prime .
		
Click to expand...

i think they are up 15 mill Amazon prime members now - believe that’s more than Sky Sports and BT Sports


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			i think they are up 15 mill Amazon prime members now - believe that’s more than Sky Sports and BT Sports
		
Click to expand...

But still not the majority of the population.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 2, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			But still not the majority of the population.
		
Click to expand...

Its 15 million households (rather than people)... at an average of 2.4 per houshold that is about 36m people... just a shade under all people in the country.. 

More info here.. It is bigger than we may think.   https://mobilemarketingmagazine.com/amazon-uk-user-base-prime-mintel 

If you are buying every month, it does make sense to have a Prime.. gets ur goods faster.  It has boomed during the pandemic


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Its 15 million households (rather than people)... at an average of 2.4 per houshold that is about 36m people... just a shade under all people in the country..

More info here.. It is bigger than we may think.   https://mobilemarketingmagazine.com/amazon-uk-user-base-prime-mintel 

If you are buying every month, it does make sense to have a Prime.. gets ur goods faster.  It has boomed during the pandemic
		
Click to expand...

Your figures are a little out.

In any event why would I be buying through them every month?


----------



## Mudball (Feb 2, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Your figures are a little out.

In any event *why would I be buying through them every month*?
		
Click to expand...

You may be the last holdout for Bezos..   We seem to have something arriving every week..  Soon there will be nothing left to buy on Amazon.   The only good thing i did was buy some Amazon shares


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2021)

Mudball said:



			You may be the last holdout for Bezos..   We seem to have something arriving every week..  Soon there will be nothing left to buy on Amazon.   The only good thing i did was buy some Amazon shares 

Click to expand...

Based on tonight's news it looks like I was a step too far for him🙂


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2021)

Some guy batting in the Abu Dhabi 10s is the larger athlete. Big lad. Azam. Can bat some though.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Some guy batting in the Abu Dhabi 10s is the larger athlete. Big lad. Azam. Can bat some though.
		
Click to expand...

the 10 minutes I saw of that 1 game looked like they had scoured the Sumo dojo’s for players


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 3, 2021)

Telegraph reporting Ch4 have got the series 👏👍


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Telegraph reporting Ch4 have got the series 👏👍
		
Click to expand...

Good news for the visibility of test cricket. Especially with kids being home more, some may actually watch what is hopefully a great series.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Good news for the visibility of test cricket. Especially with kids being home more, some may actually watch what is hopefully a great series.
		
Click to expand...


Not sure how many be out of bed for 4am for the start of most of the tests 

Shouldve made them all D/N like one is haha

(yes this is because I wont be out of bed at 4am!!!!)


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			Not sure how many be out of bed for 4am for the start of most of the tests 

Shouldve made them all D/N like one is haha
		
Click to expand...

Breakfast watching the Indian attack rip though the poms is going to take my mind off is getting flogged in Pakistan


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2021)

by the looks of the shedule is C4 showing live play, no sign of highlights or discussions of the days play. say what you will about Sky but always plenty to watch if you can't see the whole days play


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			by the looks of the shedule is C4 showing live play, no sign of highlights or discussions of the days play. say what you will about Sky but always plenty to watch if you can't see the whole days play
		
Click to expand...

pretty sure i read somewhere there would be a daily highlights show later in the day


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			pretty sure i read somewhere there would be a daily highlights show later in the day
		
Click to expand...

i hope so, i scrolled right though the day on the TV guide, but could not see anything on any of the C4 channels


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i hope so, i scrolled right though the day on the TV guide, but could not see anything on any of the C4 channels
		
Click to expand...


sounds like they will be on all4 (ie the on demand bit)


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 4, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i hope so, i scrolled right though the day on the TV guide, but could not see anything on any of the C4 channels
		
Click to expand...

Channel 4 tomorrow morning 3.45. a.m with Sir Alastair Cook joining Rishi Persad


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Channel 4 tomorrow morning 3.45. a.m with Sir Alastair Cook joining Rishi Persad
		
Click to expand...

thats the live, it was highlights i was looking for, Fundy mentioned above they could be on all4


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 4, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			thats the live, it was highlights i was looking for, Fundy mentioned above they could be on all4
		
Click to expand...

Now that you are a Global Moderator

*Highlights*
For those who can’t quite face the early start, highlights will be available later in the day on All 4.


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2021)

I see there are reports they are using an updated version of the SG ball, talk that it will have a more prominent seam and stay hard for 60 overs. We shall see............


----------



## Junior (Feb 4, 2021)

Anyone know who the commentators are?


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2021)

Junior said:



			Anyone know who the commentators are?
		
Click to expand...


Channel 4 are taking the global feed from the host broadcasters StarSports and then having their own team in the studio on all accounts

Sounds like the following:

Main commentators: Murali Karthik, Nick Knight (sigh), Laxman Sivaramakrishnan
Co Commentators: Sunil Gavaskar, Mark Butcher, Ajit Agarkar, Deep Das Gupta
UK Pundit: Sir Alistair Cook

expect there will be more uk based pundits across the series, Vaughan (sigh) and KP been mentioned


----------



## Mudball (Feb 4, 2021)

Going to bed... if I wake up to Eng 86/4 .. it will be something reassuringly old feeling in a world that is turned upside down


----------



## Captainron (Feb 5, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Going to bed... if I wake up to Eng 86/4 .. it will be something reassuringly old feeling in a world that is turned upside down
		
Click to expand...

Not quite that bad, 2 late wickets in the session put the brakes on a watchful start


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2021)

great 100 for Root, in the form of his life..


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 5, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			great 100 for Root, in the form of his life..
		
Click to expand...

 Thats the kiss of death....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2021)

Excellent day cricket - Root was superb and will get all the headlines but Sibley played an excellent knock so far and backed up Root all day 

That was a proper test knock


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2021)

Well that went better than couldve been expected  Stunning from Root and Sibley, shame Sibley didnt see the day out. Big chance to post a massive total tomorrow and ask the Indians some questions


----------



## GB72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Breakfast watching the Indian attack rip though the poms is going to take my mind off is getting flogged in Pakistan 

Click to expand...

That aged well


----------



## Tongo (Feb 5, 2021)

Really enjoyed watching this on C4 this morning. Thought their coverage was good bearing in mind that 2 weeks ago this wasnt even on the horizon. Alastair Cook was good with his analyses. 

Pleased for Dom Sibley too, showing that persistence with players can bear fruit. 

Joe Root looks imperious at the moment. Will be interesting if he goes on to a double hundred tomorrow and the others bat around him.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 5, 2021)

First time i've seen Bumrah bowl live. Still cant quite work out how he generates decent pace from his run up!


----------



## Mudball (Feb 5, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Really enjoyed watching this on C4 this morning. Thought their coverage was good bearing in mind that 2 weeks ago this wasnt even on the horizon. Alastair Cook was good with his analyses.

Pleased for Dom Sibley too, showing that persistence with players can bear fruit.

Joe Root looks imperious at the moment. Will be interesting if he goes on to a double hundred tomorrow and the others bat around him.
		
Click to expand...

Woke up late and then onto work zoom so missed everything.  Was following it online.  
The best article - but not really about the match >>  https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...how-we-watched-cricket-back-in-my-day-1250150


----------



## Mudball (Feb 5, 2021)

Where can I watch the highlights... can’t find anywhere..


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Where can I watch the highlights... can’t find anywhere..
		
Click to expand...

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/cricket-india-v-england/on-demand/72418-001


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2021)

Great day watching cricket, whilst working hard 😁


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2021)

How on earth do spinners manage to bowl No Balls..?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2021)

Tongo said:



			First time i've seen Bumrah bowl live. Still cant quite work out how he generates decent pace from his run up!
		
Click to expand...

its not even a run up, he starts a way out then sort of stutter/ wonders in, then only really gets into a run when he get to the ump... very strange action as well, i wouldn't want to face it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2021)

Magnificent from Root. Since I've been watching this morning he and Pope have played one day tip and run. The strike is being constantly rotated, the spinners can't settle. Then, on 195 he goes down the wicket and strokes a straight 6. That's confidence for you.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 6, 2021)

Gets his double century with an effortless 6. Wonderful!

Anyone noticed that the on-screen "on strike" indicator has changed colour since yesterday? (I know, I know, it's sad ...)


----------



## IanM (Feb 6, 2021)

Hey Cam.  Any tips for the horses today?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2021)

Anyone else enjoying the agony of India having burned their reviews? Hysterical appeals, pleading eyes, umpire says no, nothing they can do. Calm down lads.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2021)

And he edged it too..shame
Poor reviews by India - lost them all..


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 6, 2021)

Feel England should be more aggressive with batting at present. I am 25 minutes behind on TV. So could be wrong


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Feel England should be more aggressive with batting at present. I am 25 minutes behind on TV. So could be wrong
		
Click to expand...

The ball / pitch is starting to do a little now stopping that. India are also bowling in quite a disciplined way to be fair. That combination is making it tricky to bat freely.

I'm guessing the word from the dressing room is also to bat the day out. They certainly are not pushing for a declaration score.

I don't want to say more as I don't quite know where you are up to.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The ball / pitch is starting to do a little now stopping that. India are also bowling in quite a disciplined way to be fair. That combination is making it tricky to bat freely.

I'm guessing the word from the dressing room is also to bat the day out. They certainly are not pushing for a declaration score.

I don't want to say more as I don't quite know where you are up to.
		
Click to expand...

Caught up now and thanks for your concern.

Once of a day players walked Buttler!The last 10 overs have been painful


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Caught up now and thanks for your concern.

Once of a day players walked Buttler!The last 10 overs have been painful
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I've now lost the battle with my wife and Saturday Kitchen is on. I couldn't really justify it when the scoring dried up.

Lots of sport on today, you have to choose your battles 😁


----------



## 2blue (Feb 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, I've now lost the battle with my wife and Saturday Kitchen is on. I couldn't really justify it when the scoring dried up.

*Lots of sport on today,* you have to choose your battles 😁
		
Click to expand...

& BA else to do.....


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone else enjoying the agony of India having burned their reviews? Hysterical appeals, pleading eyes, umpire says no, nothing they can do. Calm down lads.
		
Click to expand...


the first review they burned when it hit Stokes squarely on the glove was close to as bad as youll ever see lol


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone else enjoying the agony of India having burned their reviews? Hysterical appeals, pleading eyes, umpire says no, nothing they can do. Calm down lads.
		
Click to expand...

 i liked the Pope one  they a ll went mental for, massive inside edge, they would have sent that one upstairs as well, just as well they had already burnt all their reviews


----------



## Tongo (Feb 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			the first review they burned when it hit Stokes squarely on the glove was close to as bad as youll ever see lol
		
Click to expand...

Could see in real time that it hit his glove. 

If anything, DRS seems to have made players worse at judging whether something is likely to be out.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone else enjoying the agony of India having burned their reviews? Hysterical appeals, pleading eyes, umpire says no, nothing they can do. Calm down lads.
		
Click to expand...

Every team seems to have one (often it’s the keeper), except Pakistan who have about five. They often look like they are going to burst into tears when the umpire turns them down.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 7, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Caught up now and thanks for your concern.

Once of a day players walked Buttler!The last 10 overs have been painful
		
Click to expand...

It’s true that _some_ players used to walk. But I don’t blame Buttler when you have Pant behind the stumps appealing for something every single delivery.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2021)

Joe Root..again.
England looking good...


----------



## Mudball (Feb 7, 2021)

At this rate, looks like India needs to get their 'B team' in order to prevent a 4-0 whitewash....   When is Kohli expecting another kid?

BTW, must say, i am enjoing Phil Tuffers on TMS.  It is more of a pub chat rather than criceket commentary.


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2021)

Good days cricket, the last 4 wickets need to go quite quickly in the morning though to move the game forward. Be interesting to see how brave England will be prepared to be in setting a target (not very imho)

Stunning win for WI chasing nearly 400 in Bangladesh

Saffers giving it a good go in the 4th inns against Pak too


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 7, 2021)

Never understood’ F‘why if say England are 250 ahead they don’t   force the follow on other than how pitch will play on last day.
Is it given that the follow on will not be enforced if the opportunity arises?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 7, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Never understood’ F‘why if say England are 250 ahead they don’t   force the follow on other than how pitch will play on last day.
Is it given that the follow on will not be enforced if the opportunity arises?
		
Click to expand...

There are a few factors.

How long is left in the game
How many overs the bowlers have bowled?
What is the weather forecast?  Not just rain which takes time away but also how sunny/humid etc
What is the deck doing.
Do you want to possibly chase 100/150 odd in the last dig?

In this position. I would bat again and put up a massive lead which changes how they approach it. Leave them with a day and a session to try and get 450 odd. If they bat and get that then it’s just one of those things.


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Never understood’ F‘why if say England are 250 ahead they don’t   force the follow on other than how pitch will play on last day.
Is it given that the follow on will not be enforced if the opportunity arises?
		
Click to expand...


Also a case of how tired the bowlers are, especially in hot and humid conditions having been in the field for best part of 2 days.

Enforcing the follow on has become far less fashionable the last decade or 2


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 7, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Never understood’ F‘why if say England are 250 ahead they don’t   force the follow on other than how pitch will play on last day.
Is it given that the follow on will not be enforced if the opportunity arises?
		
Click to expand...

Normally, tiredness of the bowlers is the main reason, you need to give them a good rest to be at their best ( Although if it's just spinners, not sure how much it takes out of you if bowling all day)


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 7, 2021)

Also if the opposition manage to get a lead north of 100 it can be a real Bunsen burner to have to bat on


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2021)

I don't think England will want to bat of the last day on this pitch...
I would concur with the Honourable Captain above and bat again.
They need to get the last 4 pretty quick though.


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I don't think England will want to bat of the last day on this pitch...
I would concur with the Honoirab,e Captain above and bat again.
They need to get the last 4 pretty quick though.
		
Click to expand...

zero chance england enforce it tomorrow imho, expect any dec to be on the defensive side as first test of a series too, albeit youd hope they may think this is their best chance of a victory and roll the dice


----------



## Mudball (Feb 7, 2021)

Get the tail out early.. then do a ODI inning to rack up another 150-200 in 50 overs.  Let Buttler, Stokes open their shoulders.  Get the opposition after tea and get them to toil and play for a draw..


----------



## Junior (Feb 7, 2021)

WI chase down 395 in Bangladesh, debutant gets 210 no.   5th highest chase in history and the highest in Asia.   Some going.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 7, 2021)

Really interesting day in the England v India test. Pujara was the key wicket. Pant's innings has got a lot of media time but I thought his dismissal was poor bearing in mind the situation India were in. 

Inevitably there were comparisons between Pant's innings and that of Stokes but plenty seem to have missed the different contexts. Stokes had the cushion of a large total on the board and Root past a century so had something of a freehand. Pant's innings was spectacular and great to watch but holing out with India where they were showed a lack of match nous.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 7, 2021)

Junior said:



			WI chase down 395 in Bangladesh, debutant gets 210 no.   5th highest chase in history and the highest in Asia.   Some going.
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant win considering the players not available. 

Inevitably there's been the 'it's only Bangladesh' comments which conveniently forget that England and Australia have both lost on Bangladeshi soil in the last 5 years.


----------



## Piece (Feb 7, 2021)

I didn’t catch Archer‘s new ball spell as I was knocking out some zzzzz, but on the highlights it looked quite tasty. Need a leg gully next time 😉


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 7, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Really interesting day in the England v India test. Pujara was the key wicket. Pant's innings has got a lot of media time but I thought his dismissal was poor bearing in mind the situation India were in.

Inevitably there were comparisons between Pant's innings and that of Stokes but plenty seem to have missed the different contexts. Stokes had the cushion of a large total on the board and Root past a century so had something of a freehand. Pant's innings was spectacular and great to watch but holing out with India where they were showed a lack of match nous.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen Pant's defensive technique? I suspect he plays the only way he knows!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2021)

interesting that the com are talking about Ashwin bowling 4 no ball this innings and hasn't bowled one in 70 something games before.... does it not occ to them he has but none have been called ???? the 3rd ump doing the no balls has been long overdue IMO


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2021)

Chateau Collapso for the Proteas again. We are so prone to losing 5 or 6 wickets in quick succession and it’s costing us games.


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2021)

Can India slow the game down any more?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			Can India slow the game down any more?
		
Click to expand...

We could have enforced the follow on, so can't blame India for doing what we would have done in the same position.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2021)

Its bloody frustrating whatever's going on....


----------



## 2blue (Feb 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			Can India slow the game down any more?
		
Click to expand...

Can't England scored any faster??


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2021)

They should have declared half an hour ago.

England are going to get 2 bites of the new ball no matter what so get them bowling!

Root is far too conservative sometimes


----------



## Tongo (Feb 8, 2021)

Maybe Root's concerned about India chasing down a big total like they did in 2008 cos nobody's mentioned that yet.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 8, 2021)

Captainron said:



			They should have declared half an hour ago.

England are going to get 2 notes of the new ball no matter what so get them bowling!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. 

No point in having the tail enders batting, just using up time that could be spent knocking over a couple of wickets.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2021)

India have to make the highest run chase ever to win...
Can you see anyone getting 420 in a day and a bit on that wicket?
Yep, should have called it half an hour ago


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 8, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Maybe Root's concerned about India chasing down a big total like they did in 2008 cos nobody's mentioned that yet.
		
Click to expand...

Thats negative thinking if that's the case, does he not trust his bowlers?

Besides, 2008 India team were a stronger batting team than the current one.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2021)

That was pointless. Anderson wafted at an attempted reverse sweep first ball and then chips it back second ball to end the innings. 

If I wanted to watch bad batting I would put the South African innings on.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 8, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Thats negative thinking if that's the case, does he not trust his bowlers?

Besides, 2008 India team were a stronger batting team than the current one.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it has even crossed Root's mind! Rather I was referring to how the commentators refer to that match every five mins or so.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 8, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Really interesting day in the England v India test. Pujara was the key wicket. Pant's innings has got a lot of media time but I thought his dismissal was poor bearing in mind the situation India were in.

Inevitably there were comparisons between Pant's innings and that of Stokes but plenty seem to have missed the different contexts. Stokes had the cushion of a large total on the board and Root past a century so had something of a freehand. Pant's innings was spectacular and great to watch but holing out with India where they were showed a lack of match nous.
		
Click to expand...

Pant only plays in his own way.  At the end of that epic match against Aus, Ashwin mentioned.. it is difficult to watch Pant bat...for both teams.   Simply because both teams can never say what Pant will do!!!  i thought it was funny.

Was listening to Sam Curran on a zoom call yesterday for the Surrey performance kids.  Sam was talking about how he is very competitive and relies on his instinct.  I think he compared himself to Pant and Hardik Pandya style of playing..  Back your instincts and play your game.  Match awareness will come with experience


Washington Sunder is another revelation..  In the team for his bowling, but used to open for his junior teams.  He could become a good all rounder.   Has dug India out a couple of times now. That 85 could suddenly be a game changer.

England being a bit naughty running in the danger zone while taking those runs.  India might bring out a heavy roller to kill the pitch?  Debutant pitch curator also in play


----------



## 2blue (Feb 8, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Thats negative thinking if that's the case, does he not trust his bowlers?

Besides, 2008 India team were a stronger batting team than the current one.
		
Click to expand...

As my Punjabi golfing-mates would say...  "Beware of the old Indian tricks!"


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2021)

Gavaskar talking about negativity lol. Anyone want to explain the word hypocrisy to him haha

Top nut that Mr Leach


----------



## Mudball (Feb 8, 2021)

fundy said:



*Gavaskar *talking about negativity lol. Anyone want to explain the word hypocrisy to him haha

Top nut that Mr Leach
		
Click to expand...

Actually never liked him...  even in his playing days. 
I think his biggest grip is that his son never lived up to his dad's stature. played to a decent level but could never compete against the boys who came up the ranks via school of hard knocks.   

Unfortunately, Tendulkar's son is in the mix for this year's IPL.   it is a difficult act to follow, the brand will be heavy on his shoulders.


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2021)

Going to be a mighty hard graft tomorrow, pitch still pretty good in the main and painfully slow, England will hope it becomes more variable. Get Pujara in the first half hour and the task may look a bit more likely but easier said than done


----------



## Mudball (Feb 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			Going to be a mighty hard graft tomorrow, pitch still pretty good in the main and painfully slow, England will hope it becomes more variable. Get Pujara in the first half hour and the task may look a bit more likely but easier said than done
		
Click to expand...

if the ball that took Rohit Sharma's wicket is anything to go by..  match on.  Rollers may kill it.. but it is turning into a dust bowl.  What makes things interesting is that young teams like India now think 400 should be chaseable.  In the days of yore, it would be lets keep it out and play for a draw.   If India stay upto lunch without much damage, they will fancy their chances.  if Pujara, Gill go cheap, then England all the way.. 

Looks like i need to wake up early tomorrow..


----------



## Junior (Feb 8, 2021)

Yes , England were too slow and perhaps should have declared earlier, however, 19.3 overs in 90 minutes is a disgrace when you have at least 1 spinner bowling at one end.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 9, 2021)

Junior said:



			Yes , England were too slow and perhaps should have declared earlier, however, 19.3 overs in 90 minutes is a disgrace when you have at least 1 spinner bowling at one end.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.

England have consistently been guilty of slow play as well. They are racking up the fines across all formats of the game.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 9, 2021)

They've got all day to bowl them out on a deteriorating pitch. Should be enough. No need to worry about the weather!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2021)

Decent start


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2021)

That couldn't have gone much better....


----------



## 2blue (Feb 9, 2021)

Well done Root & team 👏👏


----------



## Junior (Feb 9, 2021)

Impressive win.   Wonder if they'll continue to rotate and leave Anderson and Archer out for the next one and bring in Broad and Wood.

Just listening to Root at the presentation.  Seems a lot more confident as a captain than he used to.  He's going to be one of our greats.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 9, 2021)

Well played... Anderson unplayable at times on a pitch where the Indian bowlers could not..   2-1 to England..  its coming home..


----------



## Tongo (Feb 9, 2021)

Junior said:



			Impressive win.   Wonder if they'll continue to rotate and leave Anderson and Archer out for the next one and bring in Broad and Wood.

Just listening to Root at the presentation.  Seems a lot more confident as a captain than he used to.  He's going to be one of our greats.
		
Click to expand...

Silverwood's influence is clear to see. England look a much more accomplished test team than the gung ho equivalents of Bayliss.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			Gavaskar talking about negativity lol. Anyone want to explain the word hypocrisy to him haha
		
Click to expand...

Check out the very first game ever played in the cricket World Cup -  India v England 1975 -  Gavaskar 36 not out in an entire 60 over innings chasing 334 to win.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2021)

Great Win, might have to look at how India fans see it on SM

 know the highlights are on the streaming service , but would have been nice if C4 free's up a half hour slot on one of its chanels to show them, rather than  repeats of TBBT


----------



## IanM (Feb 9, 2021)

Loving some of the posts Sunday and yesterday. 

Rubbish Root.  Sort yerself aat mate!


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Check out the very first game ever played in the cricket World Cup -  India v England 1975 -  Gavaskar 36 not out in an entire 60 over innings chasing 334 to win.
		
Click to expand...


One of a multitude of instances I was referring to


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 9, 2021)

Junior said:



			Impressive win.   Wonder if they'll continue to rotate and leave Anderson and Archer out for the next one and bring in Broad and Wood.
		
Click to expand...

Wood is on shore leave till the third test, so I assume Broad for Anderson for the second, with Wood spelling Archer for the third game.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Wood is on shore leave till the third test, so I assume Broad for Anderson for the second, with Wood spelling Archer for the third game.
		
Click to expand...


going to be Broad for Archer it seems as Jofra not fit/well for 2nd test. Be interesting to see if Jimmy ends up playing all 4


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			going to be Broad for Archer it seems as Jofra not fit/well for 2nd test. Be interesting to see if Jimmy ends up playing all 4
		
Click to expand...

having seen the pics of the strip theyll be using might just be better replacing Jofra with another spinner lol


----------



## Mudball (Feb 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			having seen the pics of the strip theyll be using might just be better replacing Jofra with another spinner lol
		
Click to expand...

Where is this?  I am assuming you are referring to a turning pitch.. Is Moen in the squad - cant remember.

BTW, your prayers may be answered..  Archer ruled out due to injury 
https://www.hindustantimes.com/cric...against-india-in-chennai-101613059176613.html


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Where is this?  I am assuming you are referring to a turning pitch.. Is Moen in the squad - cant remember.

BTW, your prayers may be answered..  Archer ruled out due to injury
https://www.hindustantimes.com/cric...against-india-in-chennai-101613059176613.html

Click to expand...


was pics posted on twitter earlier, yes looks like it will be a bunsen, massive toss to win, yes Moeen in squad, think Parkinson is on standby too


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			think Parkinson is on standby too
		
Click to expand...

🙄


----------



## Mudball (Feb 12, 2021)

Brexit has its benefits... people do have a lot of free time. I wonder what happens to Captain Morgan.. will Priti Patel allow him to play?


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2021)

Seems Anderson still being rested, Archer injured and Bess dropped.

So Broad, Moeen and one of Stone and Woakes it seems


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Brexit has its benefits... people do have a lot of free time. I wonder what happens to Captain Morgan.. will Priti Patel allow him to play?

View attachment 34984

Click to expand...


well Mrs Morgan still seems to be vetoing Alex Hales selection it seems.........


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2021)

i'm going for Mo, 1 for 120 of 15 overs and a hole out in the deep when batting


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i'm going for Mo, 1 for 120 of 15 overs and a hole out in the deep when batting

Click to expand...


the short priced favourite you mean


----------



## Junior (Feb 12, 2021)

Not sure why Anderson is 'rested' and Bess 'dropped'.  I read Bess had 19 wickets at 22 avg (not sure if this is the Winter tours or total in 2020/2021) but either way it doesn't merit being dropped.


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2021)

Junior said:



			Not sure why Anderson is 'rested' and Bess 'dropped'.  I read Bess had 19 wickets at 22 avg (not sure if this is the Winter tours or total in 2020/2021) but either way it doesn't merit being dropped.
		
Click to expand...


Because Anderson has been rested and Bess has been dropped? Andersen will 100% start the 3rd test (the day nighter), Bess is very unlikely to

stats really dont tell the whole story of those numbers for Bess, he hasnt bowled very well at all in helpful conditions (one of the more fortunate 5fers youll see) and was struggling to even land it in the 2nd inns of the first test, that said it still feels a little harsh to replace him with someone who hasnt played a first class game let a lone a test for best part of 18 mths


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 12, 2021)

Just for fun. Quickie for Fundy. What is odd about the number of runs scored in Test Match cricket by Alec Stewart?

and a probability question:

what are the odds of it being repeated?  One for the maths men with workings out!


----------



## Tongo (Feb 12, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Just for fun. Quickie for Fundy. What is odd about the number of runs scored in Test Match cricket by Alec Stewart?

and a probability question:

what are the odds of it being repeated?  One for the maths men with workings out!
		
Click to expand...

It's the same as his date of birth: 8463 and 8/4/63


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Just for fun. Quickie for Fundy. What is odd about the number of runs scored in Test Match cricket by Alec Stewart?

and a probability question:

what are the odds of it being repeated?  One for the maths men with workings out!
		
Click to expand...


im glad Tongo knew 

id have gone for the lowest average for over 8000 runs


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			im glad Tongo knew 

It was a 2 part question!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 12, 2021)

Tongo said:



			It's the same as his date of birth: 8463 and 8/4/63 

Click to expand...

What about the 2nd part which is more for the betting people?


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			What about the 2nd part which is more for the betting people?
		
Click to expand...


any price you want lol


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2021)

It’s turning nicely in this second session already.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 13, 2021)

Worth watching just to see Kohli's face after he was bowled


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2021)

Also listening to the tailenders podcast while this is on. Early question for James Anderson was about the time England took to declare on day 4 in the first test 

He confirmed what we all think in that the declaration is solely on the shoulders of Joe Root (rightly so as he is captain) He didn’t declare earlier because he didn’t want to take any risks this early in the series and make sure that India couldn’t win the game. 

I think Root is an amazing batsman but he’s still too negative to be a great captain. He had 3 spinners (if he wanted a trundle himself), 3 quicks and 130 overs to do a job with a boat load of runs to play with. He just hesitated too much for me.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2021)

Certainly makes a difference having a crowd.....almost forgotten what its like.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2021)

what would the ECB pitch inspectors make of this strip... turning big on the first morning


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2021)

3rd umpire makes a complete horlicks of England's review.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2021)

Fortunately not too expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 13, 2021)

This third umpire is embarrassing himself.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			This third umpire is embarrassing himself.
		
Click to expand...

*cheating

Fixed it for you


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2021)

Apparently England have now been given their lost review back!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			*cheating

Fixed it for you
		
Click to expand...

I was more concerned by the stumping appeal as I'm not sure there was much, if anything, behind the line.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I was more concerned by the stumping appeal as I'm not sure there was much, if anything, behind the line.
		
Click to expand...

Yep both the reviews werent great - the stumping - they couldn’t see anything grounded behind the line yet not out 🤔

The catch one was embarrassing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep both the reviews werent great - the stumping - they couldn’t see anything grounded behind the line yet not out 🤔

The catch one was embarrassing
		
Click to expand...

The worst bit was Root explaining that they were appealing for the catch on the way out so the 3rd umpire confirms it wasn't LBW. 

The footage the commentary team talks through clearly shows the contact on the way out that Root described.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2021)

just highlights why they went to Neutral umps in the first place


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2021)

Walking the dog on the local.playing fields in -10* wind chill.....  would you only ever see this in Yorkshire?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 13, 2021)

2blue said:



			Walking the dog on the local.playing fields in -10* wind chill.....  would you only ever see this in Yorkshire?
View attachment 35004

Click to expand...

Part of me wants to ask if he is taking the knee, but that would be wrong.......so I won’t 👍


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Part of me wants to ask if he is taking the knee, but that would be wrong.......so I won’t 👍
		
Click to expand...

Hahah.......  oh no, don't get them going on here as well....  I haven't got enough disdain to go around.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 13, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			just highlights why they went to Neutral umps in the first place
		
Click to expand...

The Kohli dismissal was also concerning. It looked to me like the umpires decided to review it because kohli told them to.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2021)

Kind of need a Captain's innings....again...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh dear, that's not a good start to my Sunday morning.  still at least I'll see England's top order bat later today without resorting to the highlights.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2021)

Ashwin helping the cause by burning the reviews


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ashwin helping the cause by burning the reviews 

Click to expand...

he does seem to want to review everything....


----------



## Junior (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks like the pitch is under scrutiny, and could be the first to be rated 'poor' since Pune  2019.  

You have to expect this type of wicket in the subcontinent though.  

Goes to show how good Sharma's innings was.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2021)

Junior said:



			Looks like the pitch is under scrutiny, and could be the first to be rated 'poor' since Pune  2019. 

*You have to expect this type of wicket in the subcontinent though*. 

Goes to show how good Sharma's innings was.
		
Click to expand...

but not on the first morning, you would have thought with India now having one of the best pace attacks in the world a bit of pace a bounce on the first two days  and at least make for a game that lasted 5 days.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2021)

It's a good advert for why county cricket ended having a toss and enabled the visitors to choose what happens,  bat 1st or 2nd. Would India produce wickets like this if the visiting team made them bat last every time, guaranteed?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2021)

I can see this game struggling to get into day 4 let alone day 5


----------



## Captainron (Feb 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a good advert for why county cricket ended having a toss and enabled the visitors to choose what happens,  bat 1st or 2nd. Would India produce wickets like this if the visiting team made them bat last every time, guaranteed?
		
Click to expand...

Weird thing is that India have a good bunch of quicks, one excellent spinner and a raft of okay to decent ones. They can’t bowl a team out consistently with their spinners and it actually becomes more reliant on winning the toss when they prepare decks like this. If they were more balanced decks I think they would actually give themselves more chances to win test matches


----------



## Captainron (Feb 14, 2021)

India would have batted again in the 3rd innings in any event. Get the deck really tired and taking big turn with the new ball.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 14, 2021)

Rishab Pant has gone from the bad boy of Indian cricket to super hero.. great example of what confidence can do to your game... very mercurial

This can’t last more than 4 days ..

All done... How will India come out and play the day.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 14, 2021)

If I was batting well and a tail ender attempted a mow like that and left me stranded, I would wrap my bat around his head


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Rishab Pant has gone from the bad boy of Indian cricket to super hero.. great example of what confidence can do to your game... very mercurial

This can’t last more than 4 days ..
		
Click to expand...

They only need to bat until lunch tomorrow, 3 hours, knock on 150 runs..no way England are getting 350 on that wicket.
They rolled us over inside 60 overs, no reason they could not do that again...
Might stagger into the 4th day morning...


----------



## Junior (Feb 14, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			but not on the first morning, you would have thought with India now having one of the best pace attacks in the world a bit of pace a bounce on the first two days  and at least make for a game that lasted 5 days.
		
Click to expand...

I liked the wicket in the first test.   Pace and bounce and a little turn.  Then it turned more as the test went on.  From the morning of the first day this has ragged square and the ball has gone through the top.

Doesn't help when your opener misses a straight one and another batter gets strangled down the leg side.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2021)

Captainron said:



			If I was batting well and a tail ender attempted a mow like that and left me stranded, I would wrap my bat around his head
		
Click to expand...

Senior pro's get away with a shrug of the shoulders though. It was poor from Broad but that is where he is at now. If a younger no 11 did that he would get ripped apart.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2021)

Junior said:



			I liked the wicket in the first test.   Pace and bounce and a little turn.  Then it turned more as the test went on.  From the morning of the first day this has ragged square and the ball has gone through the top.

Doesn't help when your opener misses a straight one and another batter gets strangled down the leg side.
		
Click to expand...

yes i would have said that was a good cricket wicket, i'm wondering with this track if Koli had lost the toss would he have reviewed it


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2021)

I get the feeling India want Tuesday and Wednesday off.....


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 14, 2021)

No way a shot has been offered.
absolute shocker


----------



## Wilson (Feb 14, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			No way a shot has been offered.
absolute shocker
		
Click to expand...

Yep, another shocking decision.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			No way a shot has been offered.
absolute shocker
		
Click to expand...

some shocking Umpiring on show...


----------



## Captainron (Feb 14, 2021)

Shakoor Rana in the the booth?


----------



## Mudball (Feb 14, 2021)

i thought i would never see the day that the guy in the booth is worse than the onfield ones... whatever happened to technology ruling over all of us..


----------



## Tongo (Feb 14, 2021)

India have shown today why their record at home in the last 6/7 years is so good. Ashwin looked like he could take a wicket with every ball and the Indian spinners looked much more threatening. However, Ben Foakes showed what could be achieved but i don't blame the England batsmen; how are they supposed to prepare for these sort of conditions when English domestic cricket basically discourages spinning tracks? It's hardly surprising that the batsmen have struggled. That isnt their fault, that is the fault of how the game works in this country. But this has been highlighted before (probably after the last tour of India) and nothing has been done. Rather spinning wickets have been discouraged even further.

The umpiring was once again poor but India would still be in the driving seat anyway. And i dont agree with the carping about the pitch from the likes of Air Horn Vaughan and the supposed analyst Simon Hughes. It's home advantage and, as George Dobell has pointed out, it's no different to the seam friendly tracks that are prepared in England.

One moment that irked me was Ashwin's delaying tactics to Lawrence the last ball before lunch. This sort of tomfoolery is now a staple of the T20 game and now seems to be unnecessarily creeping into the test game. Let's call it what it is: gamesmanship. Added to the obnoxious Pant constantly yammering on behind the stumps and one has taken the same opinion of the current India team as with past Australian teams: admiration at their skills and abilities but firmly dislikeable when one considers some of their behaviour, which is not needed. Hardly surprising after Kohli's petulance yesterday. Maybe if Rahane was skipper the team would be a little less obnoxious. Probably not as this seems to be some sort of badge of honour in too many forms of cricket.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 14, 2021)

I see that Bangladesh and the Windies produced another cracking finish. Tis a shame that this series hasnt got the same sort of coverage as the India-England one as it has produced two close, gripping tests.


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2021)

Tongo said:



			India have shown today why their record at home in the last 6/7 years is so good. Ashwin looked like he could take a wicket with every ball and the Indian spinners looked much more threatening. However, Ben Foakes showed what could be achieved but i don't blame the England batsmen; how are they supposed to prepare for these sort of conditions when English domestic cricket basically discourages spinning tracks? It's hardly surprising that the batsmen have struggled. That isnt their fault, that is the fault of how the game works in this country. But this has been highlighted before (probably after the last tour of India) and nothing has been done. Rather spinning wickets have been discouraged even further.

The umpiring was once again poor but India would still be in the driving seat anyway. And i dont agree with the carping about the pitch from the likes of Air Horn Vaughan and the supposed analyst Simon Hughes. It's home advantage and, as George Dobell has pointed out, it's no different to the seam friendly tracks that are prepared in England.

One moment that irked me was Ashwin's delaying tactics to Lawrence the last ball before lunch. This sort of tomfoolery is now a staple of the T20 game and now seems to be unnecessarily creeping into the test game. Let's call it what it is: gamesmanship. Added to the obnoxious Pant constantly yammering on behind the stumps and one has taken the same opinion of the current India team as with past Australian teams: admiration at their skills and abilities but firmly dislikeable when one considers some of their behaviour, which is not needed. Hardly surprising after Kohli's petulance yesterday. Maybe if Rahane was skipper the team would be a little less obnoxious. Probably not as this seems to be some sort of badge of honour in too many forms of cricket.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with everything apart form the seam friendly tracks in England. When did we last prepare a green top for a test to favour us as a result rather than a dead featherbed to suit getting 5 days play and more money in the coffers?


----------



## sunshine (Feb 15, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Weird thing is that India have a good bunch of quicks, one excellent spinner and a raft of okay to decent ones. They can’t bowl a team out consistently with their spinners and it actually becomes more reliant on winning the toss when they prepare decks like this. If they were more balanced decks I think they would actually give themselves more chances to win test matches
		
Click to expand...

It’s a good point, but I think this wicket has been prepared to exploit England’s weaknesses rather than India’s strengths. 

England have quality seamers but I’m sure India are going to back their spinners over England’s every time.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2021)

Shows how much pace is in the wicket when Foakes stands up to Broad.
Need India to declare otherwise I'll fall asleep.....


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2021)

Ashwin looks like a batsman here. That lofted on drive off Broad was superb.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 15, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Ashwin looks like a batsman here. That lofted on drive off Broad was superb.
		
Click to expand...

was about to write something after that shot.. how demoralising is to England to see tailender scoring a half.  Respect to Ashwin... he will havr to come out and open the bowling as soon as he gets off.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			was about to write something after that shot.. how demoralising is to England to see tailender scoring a half.  Respect to Ashwin... he will havr to come out and open the bowling as soon as he gets off.
		
Click to expand...

Ashwin’s a genuine all rounder who averages nearly 28 in test cricket. He’s no tailender.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 15, 2021)

Hats off to Ashwin... well deserved ton ...


----------



## Tongo (Feb 15, 2021)

Gavaskar is a poor commentator and nauseating to listen to. 

Which is a shame as Ajit Agarkar, Murali Kartik and Butch have been excellent.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Ashwin’s a genuine all rounder who averages nearly 28 in test cricket. He’s no tailender.
		
Click to expand...

It's more the circumsatnces that he has made this ton.  None of the genuine batsmen have made significant runs since Sharma got his 161. It was a superb knock which has taen the game out of the reach of England.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 15, 2021)

Great start by England


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2021)

Lulling them into a false sense of security..mark my words we'll be all over them by lunch tomorrow...

*Some or all of the above statement may not be true...


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 15, 2021)

Captainron said:



			It's more the circumsatnces that he has made this ton.  None of the genuine batsmen have made significant runs since Sharma got his 161. It was a superb knock which has taen the game out of the reach of England.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2021)

Come and have a bat Joe Root


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hmm, this is going well.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2021)

Like I said, if they'd declared at lunch it would be all over by now...


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2021)

Go and have a shower Joe Root


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Go and have a shower Joe Root
		
Click to expand...

That was amazing. By 1cm odd!!!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2021)

How is that Not Out


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2021)

Super passage of play


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2021)

Kohli showing hes all class again lol


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2021)

Test cricket has been so good over this past month. 

India in Australia. Proper ding dong battle. India got off the ropes and cleaned their pipes!
England in Sri Lanka. Root imperious 
SA in Pakistan. Big nation visiting Pakistan again is awesome (even though we got smashed)
Windies in Bangladesh. Run chase out of this world and a tight second test too.

Loving it


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			How is that Not Out

Click to expand...

Stevie wonder was on 3rd umpire duty


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			Kohli showing hes all class again lol
		
Click to expand...

The BCCI will ban the umpires and joe root


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			Kohli showing hes all class again lol
		
Click to expand...

what suprised me was after he went up to the ump complaining why it wasn't out, the umps didn't change his mindand give it out.. no more tests for that ump after Koli does his ump report


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 15, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			what suprised me was after he went up to the ump complaining why it wasn't out, the umps didn't change his mindand give it out.. no more tests for that ump after Koli does his ump report

Click to expand...

I think Ben Stokes needs to have a quiet word with him...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I think Ben Stokes needs to have a quiet word with him...

Click to expand...

Behind the bike sheds.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			How is that Not Out

Click to expand...

Are they squaring up some of the previous errors?


----------



## Mudball (Feb 15, 2021)

While i will take it... Root not given out was a proper howler which beats the previous 'not offering a shot' decision..  BTW how is an umpires call when you are castled on your backfoot and plumb.. i can understand if have put a big stride forward and the ball is turning. 

i guess you need a bit of luck for both sides..   The good thing is that the umps have been consistent - ie. consistently bad for both sides


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2021)

The BCCI has not traditionally been a fan of the DRS. I am sure that they were the last major test natio to take it on. They wanted to keep the umpires in charge of the game with the vagaries that that brought.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The BCI has not traditionally been a fan of the DRS. I am sure that they were the last major test natio to take it on. They wanted to keep the umpires in charge of the game with the vagaries that that brought.
		
Click to expand...

Still remember when they toured England, can't remember who it was but a top order batsmen. Smashed it onto his pad and given out LBW, he tried to refer it but they weren't using ultra edge. Swann was very amused and told him he couldn't review that in the series.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 15, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The BCI has not traditionally been a fan of the DRS. I am sure that they were the last major test natio to take it on. They wanted to keep the umpires in charge of the game with the vagaries that that brought.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. It was odd, because I think spinners have benefitted most from DRS. I would have expected India to be all for it.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 15, 2021)

Who makes the DRS software?  I am assuming it is made by a Indian software company... can they tweak it ....   (just asking)


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Who makes the DRS software?  I am assuming it is made by a Indian software company... can they tweak it ....   (just asking)
		
Click to expand...

Hello, my name is Kevin. I am calling about a bug on your DRS software. Can you please click the link I have send you and we can fix this issue..............


----------



## sunshine (Feb 15, 2021)

I we are going to discuss DRS software, but I have my suspicions on how ultra edge is being used in the current test.

- Usually, the "flat line" before the ball hits the bat or pad isn't completely flat, there's always a bit of background noise picked up, then we see the spike of contact.
- In this series, when India is batting, the ultra edge flat line is completely flat, like it's not switched on, and then comes to life when the ball hits the pad. It feels like ultra edge is being switched off until the ball has passed the bat.
- When England is batting, you can see a bit of distortion in the flat line before impact, as I'm used to seeing.

This is a massively cynical post, probably completely unfounded, but it was something I noticed before the third umpire started making dodgy decisions over the weekend.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I we are going to discuss DRS software, but I have my suspicions on how ultra edge is being used in the current test.

- Usually, the "flat line" before the ball hits the bat or pad isn't completely flat, there's always a bit of background noise picked up, then we see the spike of contact.
- In this series, when India is batting, the ultra edge flat line is completely flat, like it's not switched on, and then comes to life when the ball hits the pad. It feels like ultra edge is being switched off until the ball has passed the bat.
- When England is batting, you can see a bit of distortion in the flat line before impact, as I'm used to seeing.

This is a massively cynical post, probably completely unfounded, but it was something I noticed before the third umpire started making dodgy decisions over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the ultra edge but I did think during the first test that ball tracking was taking a long time to be shown on the screen when it was an LBW appeal against an Indian batsman but was much quicker when it was against an English batsman. Someone more cynical than myself might suggest that it was being manipulated to show what the Indians wanted it to show, but obviously I'd never suggest that.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 15, 2021)

From the above post, looks like the new name for DRS is Doctored Review System..


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2021)

Enjoying this little cameo by Moeen.

The pitch is a disgrace for a 4th day though.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

So what the hell am I going to do tomorrow morning now....
No golf and now no cricket....
India could have enforced the follow on after all....we were poor..all round


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 16, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Enjoying this little cameo by Moeen.

The pitch is a disgrace for a 4th day though.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. An entertaining 10 minutes but the pitch was a disgrace. But then, so was our batting. 

Roll on Ahmedabad.


----------



## IanM (Feb 16, 2021)

Can't remember if I've already posted this here or somewhere else  ....  you'd get fined for pitches like these in the Hampshire League. 

Bringing the game into disrepute.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 16, 2021)

Sounds like a lot of sour grapes above. India scored over 600 runs so the wicket couldn't have been that bad. And it's not as if England don't prepare wickets to suit them in home tests.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Sounds like a lot of sour grapes above. India scored over 600 runs so the wicket couldn't have been that bad. And it's not as if England don't prepare wickets to suit them in home tests.
		
Click to expand...

India batted well and 2 standout performances and some great support earned them the victory. 

What I am saying is that the toss is too important on decks like that. Winning the toss will give you a huge advantage and is probably equivalent to 120 - 150 runs in the first dig and 50 - 75 in the second dig if you bat on day 3. That's huge. Of course the team has to play well to achieve/earn those numbers but it certainly is easier for them. The result might have been different if the toss had gone the other way.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 16, 2021)

Captainron said:



			India batted well and 2 standout performances and some great support earned them the victory.

What I am saying is that the toss is too important on decks like that. Winning the toss will give you a huge advantage and is probably equivalent to 120 - 150 runs in the first dig and 50 - 75 in the second dig if you bat on day 3. That's huge. Of course the team has to play well to achieve/earn those numbers but it certainly is easier for them. The result might have been different if the toss had gone the other way.
		
Click to expand...

Did the toss really really give them such a huge advantage? The fact that India only scored 40 runs less in their 2nd innings than in the first suggests the wicket didn't deteriorate as massively as some have said. (I could also point to the fact that England scored more in their 2nd innings that in their 1st, but they batted so badly in both that it's not worth comparing.)


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Did the toss really really give them such a huge advantage? The fact that India only scored 40 runs less in their 2nd innings than in the first suggests the wicket didn't deteriorate as massively as some have said. (I could also point to the fact that England scored more in their 2nd innings that in their 1st, but they batted so badly in both that it's not worth comparing.)
		
Click to expand...

England were outplayed in all 3 facets in this game and would probably have lost on a road.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 16, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Did the toss really really give them such a huge advantage? The fact that India only scored 40 runs less in their 2nd innings than in the first suggests the wicket didn't deteriorate as massively as some have said. (I could also point to the fact that England scored more in their 2nd innings that in their 1st, but they batted so badly in both that it's not worth comparing.)
		
Click to expand...

Both of these statements can be correct. England were poor and the wicket was a disgrace. I hate seeing home nations prepare tracks to suit themselves but this one was one of the worst examples of it. I'd like the ICC to step in with wicket prep because it's good to see the away team win on fair tracks.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 16, 2021)

The wicket wasn’t a disgrace - it was brilliant and allowed bowlers to thrive. It’s just that England didn’t have the skill set to prevail. 

I’ve long thought that home nations should be allowed to set up their pitches however they like and move away from this notion that we all want to see five day tests with thousands of runs scored across each session. I don’t. Part of the reason I don’t watch as much test cricket is because I’m bored of games where the first innings is 550 all out and I just know it’s going to be a draw with the side batting last grinding it out.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The wicket wasn’t a disgrace - it was brilliant and allowed bowlers to thrive. It’s just that England didn’t have the skill set to prevail.

I’ve long thought that home nations should be allowed to set up their pitches however they like and move away from this notion that we all want to see five day tests with thousands of runs scored across each session. I don’t. Part of the reason I don’t watch as much test cricket is because I’m bored of games where the first innings is 550 all out and I just know it’s going to be a draw with the side batting last grinding it out.
		
Click to expand...

How many matches of 550 all out are there? I struggle to think of many countries that are consistently scoring 450+


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The wicket wasn’t a disgrace - it was brilliant and allowed bowlers to thrive. It’s just that England didn’t have the skill set to prevail.

I’ve long thought that home nations should be allowed to set up their pitches however they like and move away from this notion that we all want to see five day tests with thousands of runs scored across each session. I don’t. Part of the reason I don’t watch as much test cricket is because I’m bored of games where the first innings is 550 all out and I just know it’s going to be a draw with the side batting last grinding it out.
		
Click to expand...

Read somewhere - possibly on here - someone making the point that it is in the financial interests of the ECB to have tame pitches which guarantee 5 days play, with 5 days ticket sales and 5 days bar receipts. Doesn't make for exciting cricket, but makes plenty money.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Read somewhere - possibly on here - someone making the point that it is in the financial interests of the ECB to have tame pitches which guarantee 5 days play, with 5 days ticket sales and 5 days bar receipts. Doesn't make for exciting cricket, but makes plenty money.
		
Click to expand...


that would be cynical old me


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2021)

The pitch is an interesting discussion, a predictable response to India losing the first test, albeit balls exploding through the top regularly from day 1 doesnt mean the criteria for a suitable test match wicket were met

Once again it shows how alien certain conditions can be to touring sides, the English batsmen will have played very few innings on anything remotely like it and the spinners wont have bowled on anything like it and be under increased pressure to suddenly become the main wicket takers when their role is usually aimed and containing and allowing the seamers to rotate. On the other hand, the Indians were superb and exploited the advantage to its maximum, the game was all but over by tea on the first day thanks to Rohit Sharmas stunning innings and the rest was just them pressing home their massive advantage

Be interesting to see what sort of pitch we get for the day/night test (any guesses  ) and whether the ball actually swings under lights in India (lets hope so for England sake)

England expected to bring Archer and Anderson back in, be interesting whether they play a second spinner (especially with Moeen going home) or go with 3 seamers under lights


----------



## Mudball (Feb 16, 2021)

How much difference did having a crowd do?   Most of the Indian superstars feed off the crowd energy esp when you are on top.  I think I saw Kohli whistling to the crowd to raise some noise.  There were only a few thousands, but surely made a difference


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			How much difference did having a crowd do?   Most of the Indian superstars feed off the crowd energy esp when you are on top.*  I think I saw Kohli whistling to the crowd to raise some noise*.  There were only a few thousands, but surely made a difference
		
Click to expand...

Lol, he spent 4 days as a cheerleader and an umpire critic. Shame for such a good player............


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			Lol, he spent 4 days as a cheerleader and an umpire critic. Shame for such a good player............
		
Click to expand...

 Takes great skill to be in front of Smith and Warner in most disliked opponent ratings 🤣

At least we will be stronger in the next test with Moen going home....


----------



## Mudball (Feb 17, 2021)

Woke up to watch the match today.. but seems like it is all over..


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Woke up to watch the match today.. but seems like it is all over.. 






Click to expand...

you could always watch the highlights and discussions of the prev days play and the debate of the test.... oh no you can't its not on sky


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Woke up to watch the match today.. but seems like it is all over.. 






Click to expand...

Coming from you I'm not sure if that's gloating or disappointment.?


----------



## sunshine (Feb 18, 2021)

Traminator said:



			What we are seeing on the slow motion replays is a recording of what happened.
For your theory to be true there would have to be someone turning on the Ultraedge in the millisecond between the ball passing the bat and hitting the pad.  Not only that, they'd have to decide in that millisecond if it was beneficial to do so based on LBW and/or caught... 🤔

Have a lie down 😜
		
Click to expand...

Yes it sounds unlikely... 

But I wasn’t thinking about live doctoring of the recording, rather a quick edit of the recording when a review is called.


----------



## Junior (Feb 18, 2021)

Yes India scored well in their 2nd dig but Ashwin was missed 3 times in his innings. 

England were poor all round.  They key is the class in spinners.    Forget his batting... Ashwins bowling was on another level.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2021)

Now that the crowds are back... What is the new protocol for cleaning the ball after it has been hit for a six ? Crowd picks it up, may put sweat on it.. throws it back... there goes the bio bubble ...


----------



## Don Barzini (Feb 18, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Now that the crowds are back... What is the new protocol for cleaning the ball after it has been hit for a six ? Crowd picks it up, may put sweat on it.. throws it back... there goes the bio bubble ...
		
Click to expand...

I also wondered this....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Now that the crowds are back... What is the new protocol for cleaning the ball after it has been hit for a six ? Crowd picks it up, may put sweat on it.. throws it back... there goes the bio bubble ...
		
Click to expand...

I thought I saw, when Ali was giving it large at the end of the game, the ball got disinfected every time it went kn the crowd.
What they did and what effect it has on the ball I don't know but sanitizer all rou d was the outcome.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 18, 2021)

Some distinctly average players going for big money in the IPL and some good players remaining unsold....


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Some distinctly average players going for big money in the IPL and some good players remaining unsold....
		
Click to expand...


my twitter feed worse than deadline day in the football lol


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2021)

Payday for Moen...  the  last min flurry was a good place to show what he can do with the bat...


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Payday for Moen...  the  last min flurry was a good place to show what he can do with the bat...
		
Click to expand...

Roy and Hayles not bought despite arguably being much better batsmen.
Anyone explain that one for a part time cricket fan like me?


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Roy and Hayles not bought despite arguably being much better batsmen.
Anyone explain that one for a part time cricket fan like me?
		
Click to expand...

Surprised about Hayles, since he is active in the circuit 
For the international players, IPL is run on 2 things..  Star Power (eg. Stokes, Smith etc.) or stats.  Since each team can only have a fixed number of international players, they use stats to plug the gap.  So if RCB is looking for a pinch hitter who can bowl spin - they will choose Moen ahead of a Hales.  Equally, a team looking for a top class aggressive top order batsman may go for Hales.  All rounders are premium - hence Sam Curran will be loved more.  

IPL auction is run like Baseball drafts..  So if you are not a star attraction, then you better have some stats that the team needs.  This is the reason you see people being dropped after 1 season if they dont perform or the team strategy changes.   Tymel Mills anyone?

I am assuming the ECB will run the 100 based on flavour of the season and favourites rather than data..


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Roy and Hayles not bought despite arguably being much better batsmen.
Anyone explain that one for a part time cricket fan like me?
		
Click to expand...


Ali picked as a bowler who can slog it, not as a batsman

Dont think any opening bats who dont bowl or keep got picked at all


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Surprised about Hayles, since he is active in the circuit
For the international players, IPL is run on 2 things..  Star Power (eg. Stokes, Smith etc.) or stats.  Since each team can only have a fixed number of international players, they use stats to plug the gap.  So if RCB is looking for a pinch hitter who can bowl spin - they will choose Moen ahead of a Hales.  Equally, a team looking for a top class aggressive top order batsman may go for Hales.  All rounders are premium - hence Sam Curran will be loved more. 

IPL auction is run like Baseball drafts..  So if you are not a star attraction, then you better have some stats that the team needs.  This is the reason you see people being dropped after 1 season if they dont perform or the team strategy changes.   Tymel Mills anyone?

I am assuming the ECB will run the 100 based on flavour of the season and favourites rather than data..
		
Click to expand...


Lol you massively overrate how they run these drafts, big names and coaches mates way above stats in the pecking order


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Roy and Hayles not bought despite arguably being much better batsmen.
Anyone explain that one for a part time cricket fan like me?
		
Click to expand...

Hales, no, no answer. Based on current and previous form it's a howler imo.

Roy, a little more understandable. He can be hot or cold. Fabulous when hot but when he is cold he is very chilly.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 18, 2021)

'Big No Show' getting paid a lot of cash for his fielding


----------



## Mudball (Feb 19, 2021)

Heard somewhere that the next test match will have be played with only 50% capacity crowd due to covid restriction...  that is a bit of a disappointment 

on the plus side, the stadium has a capacity of 110,000 ...


----------



## Mudball (Feb 20, 2021)

Livingstone snapped for about 75k for 5-6 week work... not bad.  Will bring some interesting firepower to the English (sorry Rajasthan) team 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363067717524156417


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2021)

I see that the IPL Franchises have been told they will be able to keep their English players ahead of them being selected for the home test matches at the start of the season.

So the ECB have finally conceded and allowed the players to put earning money at the circus ahead of what was and still should be the pinnacle of the game

RIP cricket


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			I see that the IPL Franchises have been told they will be able to keep their English players ahead of them being selected for the home test matches at the start of the season.

So the ECB have finally conceded and allowed the players to put earning money at the circus ahead of what was and still should be the pinnacle of the game

RIP cricket
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I am no great fan of the IPL or indeed any form of pub cricket I think we should all remember that the players are professionals. 

As such I would question if the ECB would be right to restrict players' earning capacity. 

If, perhaps, there was less international cricket then it might be possible to have a better integrated timetable.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 20, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Whilst I am no great fan of the IPL or indeed any form of pub cricket I think we should all remember that the players are professionals.

As such I would question if the ECB would be right to restrict players' earning capacity.

If, perhaps, there was less international cricket then it might be possible to have a better integrated timetable.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Imagine if the England football team scheduled international friendly  matches to clash with the Champions league final. You wouldn’t expect players to leave their clubs.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2021)

Rashid, not getting a jig is strange. One of the best limited over bowlers around.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 20, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Rashid, not getting a jig is strange. One of the best limited over bowlers around.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised.. there are better spinners out there who also field and bat ... remember you are now comparing with the rest of the world pool rather than English.. he will be in the 100 though


----------



## Mudball (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 20, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Not surprised.. there are better spinners out there who also field and bat ... remember you are now comparing with the rest of the world pool rather than English.. he will be in the 100 though
		
Click to expand...

Who are 5 better T20 spinners than Rashid? Imran Tahir keeps getting picked and I'd say Rashid is better than him


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Not surprised.. there are better spinners out there who also field and bat ... remember you are now comparing with the rest of the world pool rather than English.. he will be in the 100 though
		
Click to expand...

I don't buy that, he's consistently one of the top bowlers in the Big Bash. Trying to tell me the best spinners aren't there aswell?


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			I see that the IPL Franchises have been told they will be able to keep their English players ahead of them being selected for the home test matches at the start of the season.

So the ECB have finally conceded and allowed the players to put earning money at the circus ahead of what was and still should be the pinnacle of the game

RIP cricket
		
Click to expand...

alternatively, with a T20 World Cup in India at the end of the year, it’s a great chance for players to play in the conditions and experience the atmosphere etc to better prepare them for the tournament?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 21, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			alternatively, with a T20 World Cup in India at the end of the year, it’s a great chance for players to play in the conditions and experience the atmosphere etc to better prepare them for the tournament?
		
Click to expand...

T20 World Cup will be played in spin friendly conditions to give India best chance of winning.

IPL played in batting friendly conditions so sixes can be hit to entertain crowds..


----------



## Mudball (Feb 21, 2021)

Fascinating to see Ashwin talk thru his action...


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 22, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			I don't buy that, he's consistently one of the top bowlers in the Big Bash. Trying to tell me the best spinners aren't there aswell?
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, Australia don't produce many spinners of their own.  India do - most sides have three or four, and few cost them much of their budget (whilst also keeping the overseas slots free).  Teams are increasingly focussing on getting the most bang for their buck from their overseas options.


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2021)

Seems the ODI and T20s on the India tour will be on sky (didnt realise CH4s contract was just for the tests)


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 22, 2021)

fundy said:



			Seems the ODI and T20s on the India tour will be on sky (didnt realise CH4s contract was just for the tests)
		
Click to expand...

Sods law, cancelled Sky sports the other day


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 22, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Sods law, cancelled Sky sports the other day

Click to expand...

You won't miss it, I cancelled it a few years back and it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 22, 2021)

saving_par said:



			You won't miss it, I cancelled it a few years back and it doesn't bother me at all.
		
Click to expand...

More then likely, only really watch the tests anyway, will prob have it back once there is cricket in the UK, save myself £90 to boot


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

England win the toss and bat.

60% chance of a win


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

But England only have 1 full time spinner in the team.
Broad and Anderson play together. Archer, Crawley and Bairstow in too.
3 seamers?!

India have opted for 3 spinners


----------



## Mudball (Feb 24, 2021)

will be an interesting match.. brand new stadium and pitch.. pink ball under lights...  

.. too many variables at play here.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

What's the idea behind day/night matches..?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			What's the idea behind day/night matches..?
		
Click to expand...

wasn't to bring crowds in at Countrys that don't get many at tests.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			What's the idea behind day/night matches..?
		
Click to expand...

I believe it’s better for the crowd numbers. Test cricket is a poorly attended game in almost every country bar England. 

Gives punters a chance to work and then attend without losing a whole day of holiday.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

Fair do's...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

I see they've still got that Hyundai at deep square...
Someone has to take it out this time..surely..


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

Seriously who thought Graeme Swann at 9am was a good idea!


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			England win the toss and bat.

60% chance of a win
		
Click to expand...


the betting mkts see it slightly differently lol


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

Whoops


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

Yeah you just burn a review Johnny, dont even bother asking your partner

Why has he walked straight back into the side again?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Yeah you just burn a review Johnny, dont even bother asking your partner

Why has he walked straight back into the side again?
		
Click to expand...

He was batting well in Sri Lanka. They should have retained him for the start of the series.


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			He was batting well in Sri Lanka. They should have retained him for the start of the series.
		
Click to expand...

that well he didnt convert his 20s and 30s to a 50. utterly unreal how many chances he gets to prove he isnt actually good enough as a test batsman since he changed his technique in 2017 to succeed in white ball cricket and continues to miss way too many straight ones

i can see why a saffer would want us to keep picking him though


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2021)

Is this going to last til the lights come on?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			that well he didnt convert his 20s and 30s to a 50. utterly unreal how many chances he gets to prove he isnt actually good enough as a test batsman since he changed his technique in 2017 to succeed in white ball cricket and continues to miss way too many straight ones

i can see why a saffer would want us to keep picking him though 

Click to expand...

Anybody but England mate and you know it!  🤣


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

Deck is absolutely terrible again though.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 24, 2021)

One umpire call goes Eng way and the other goes the other way..


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

2 spinners ragging it after 8 overs. It’s not right though is it.


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			But England only have 1 full time spinner in the team.
Broad and Anderson play together. Archer, Crawley and Bairstow in too.
3 seamers?!

India have opted for 3 spinners
		
Click to expand...

First hour, first day pitch, turning sideways! Lucky to get 150 here.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

Is it too early for a rain dance..?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm getting the feeling that if Root doesn't score a double ton we're a pretty average side.....


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			that well he didnt convert his 20s and 30s to a 50. utterly unreal how many chances he gets to prove he isnt actually good enough as a test batsman since he changed his technique in 2017 to succeed in white ball cricket and continues to miss way too many straight ones
		
Click to expand...

Batted four times in Sri Lanka, one was unbeaten in a run chase, twice he got good balls when starting again on the second morning.  Root aside, comfortably our next best player of spin.  

No idea what the review was about though!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm getting the feeling that if Root doesn't score a double ton we're a pretty average side.....
		
Click to expand...

Hmm.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2021)

Piece said:



			First hour, first day pitch, turning sideways! Lucky to get 150 here.
		
Click to expand...

150? That would be more than lucky.


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

80/6 on one going through the top 4 in the first session and weve only picked one spinner, expect Roots planning on bowling a lot of overs lol


----------



## Mudball (Feb 24, 2021)

Wicket doing tricks, but not as bad as the puff of dust we saw in the second test.
Some of the umpiring still debatable
But have to hand it to the bowlers, they have expolited the surface.  The ball that got Pope was unplayable.  Archer got out playing french cricket.
150 a challenge

... having said that, nothing to work since Leach is in.. he will play the day out.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

England have, mostly,  missed straight balls..


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			England have, mostly,  missed straight balls..
		
Click to expand...

Those are the one's that do the damage when it's ragging sideways, it's like a day 5 wicket already. I would admonish England if they produced a complete green top wicket because this wicket is a disgrace, it does test cricket no favours


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			England have, mostly,  missed straight balls..
		
Click to expand...

They have. Interestingly, a snap-shot analysis shows that the leftie action was the same for a straight and a turner. Makes it difficult for the batsman, especially with questionable technique!


----------



## Mudball (Feb 24, 2021)

So far Foaks is showing how to bat on a turner...   If Foaks is in the squad as the Keeper who can bat... what is Bairstows role?  Cant we get a specialist batsman who can play spin


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 24, 2021)

Mudball said:



			So far Foaks is showing how to bat on a turner...   If Foaks is in the squad as the Keeper who can bat... what is Bairstows role?  Cant we get a specialist batsman who can play spin
		
Click to expand...

But he showed he could play spin in Sri Lanka. Unfortunately England are not well blessed with test batsmen knocking on the door and it's not fair to blood someone away in India especially on tracks like this.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 24, 2021)

On the positive side, England all set to bowl with a pink ball under the lights on Day 1....  

With the cooler temperature, hopefully see some swing from Anderson & Archer.. 

Axar Patel has a fiver.. he seems to have bowled all day.. Bhumra hardly used today.. 

Match looks unlikely to make it to the weekend..  (unless we see a couple of tons from India in the first inning) ..


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

Easy life being an Indian pacer..
Couple of overs here and there and wait for the overseas tour


----------



## Mudball (Feb 24, 2021)

England would have preferred Swanne in the dugout rather than commentary ...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

Now we get to see how good or bad this pitch is..


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Easy life being an Indian pacer..
Couple of overs here and there and wait for the overseas tour
		
Click to expand...


it is until you have to bowl on roads in the IPL lol


----------



## Mudball (Feb 24, 2021)

Interesting stats followed by analysis by Cook during the break
1) Eng scored 500+ in the first inning of the first test .. since then the next 4 innings add up to about  500..   

Cook chimes in that even in the successful series in SL, if you take Root's scores out, then there is not many players of spin the team


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2021)

Archer not opening?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

Not out for me....


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Not out for me....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, as much as I want it to be out


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2021)

Poor from England players
No respect in football now showing signs in Cricket.
Looks like Rugby out on it’s own


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 24, 2021)

Why only show the one angle? When the England player had a similar situation earlier they had three angles and the third umpire looked at all of them several times to make his decision. This time it was one look at one angle and overturn the decision.


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Poor from England players
No respect in football now showing signs in Cricket.
Looks like Rugby out on it’s own
		
Click to expand...


when the match referee completely ignores Kohlis actions game in game out its not surprising other sides start to do so too, whats good for the goose......

doesnt make it right mind

that said not sure rugby can take that high ground much lately either


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Why only show the one angle? When the England player had a similar situation earlier they had three angles and the third umpire looked at all of them several times to make his decision. This time it was one look at one angle and overturn the decision.
		
Click to expand...


how cynical would you like the answer?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

100% grassed that. Not out. Crack on


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			100% grassed that. Not out. Crack on
		
Click to expand...

ABE 

correct, nice for it to work for both sides too


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2021)

The 3rd umpire had the duty to confirm all angles, just like he did earlier. Too quick on the trigger...but I thought it was not out too, based on that angle.

Kohli would have gone nuts if he was in the field. And got away with it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 24, 2021)

Piece said:



			The 3rd umpire had the duty to confirm all angles, just like he did earlier. Too quick on the trigger...but I thought it was not out too, based on that angle.

Kohli would have gone nuts if he was in the field. And got away with it.
		
Click to expand...

And even on the one angle he used he didn't roll it on far enough for the part where it looked like it hit the ground. He stopped it on the frame where Stokes' hands hit the ground. Same as in the previous test where the batsmen was given not out LBW and the third umpire didn't roll it on far enough to see the ball then hit the glove and was caught. Even though that was what Root told the onfield umpire had happened.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2021)

Trying to repair the holes in the crease. It's day 1. Bowlers should not have to worry about injuring themselves in a hole on day 1. The repair won't last long.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Trying to repair the holes in the crease. It's day 1. Bowlers should not have to worry about injuring themselves in a hole on day 1. The repair won't last long.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute joke. 

Dodgy pitch, awful commentary.


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

England stubbornley not giving Leach an early bowl with the hard ball here, wouldnt want to admit your selection was wrong too early on


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Absolute joke.

Dodgy pitch, awful commentary.
		
Click to expand...

Lip reading Jimmy he doesn’t rate it either


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

It's going quite well then....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2021)

Well what a shocker

Going for 3 seamers and one spinner ?! Why 

Bringing back Bairstow once again - it will always annoy me that people like him and Bopara get chance after chance yet players like Hildreath don’t even get one chance 

Thankfully Crawley looks good 

We certainly haven’t had much luck with the reviews and umpires call

Once again Kohli in the field 🤬 a match referee needs to grow a set and look at his actions 

The Stokes catch , it looked like it hit the ground but a quick look and then overturned yet 5 mins and every angle possible for the Leach one 🤔


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

Mmm..interesting....


----------



## Mudball (Feb 24, 2021)

What took them so long to get Archer and Leach in...  Leach needs to do what Axar did.  

Meanwhile Rohit playing a different match like Crawley.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2021)

Wow - so it appears Leach has higher bounce than the Indian left arm spinners 🙄🤔


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

If we can keep this going long enough they may have to abandon the match...the whole field is just falling apart..
More divots than a busy muni golf course


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

Swann now advocating that coming down the pitch and missing it makes the ball bounce more. Seriously?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 24, 2021)

Has Leach actually spun one yet or is every ball an arm ball? If he has then I missed it.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Has Leach actually spun one yet or is every ball an arm ball? If he has then I missed it.
		
Click to expand...

That can’t be right, many England fans have pointed out this wicket is turning square. 😀


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

That stumping had more going for it that that one angle I think. Would like to have seen stump cam.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			That stumping had more going for it that that one angle I think. Would like to have seen stump cam.
		
Click to expand...

His foot looked in the air at the time the wicket was broken...
Close call


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 24, 2021)

Surprised Kohli didn't demand that was reviewed.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			His foot looked in the air at the time the wicket was broken...
Close call
		
Click to expand...

I thought that as well. Looked like his foot came down in the frames after it was paused.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			His foot looked in the air at the time the wicket was broken...
Close call
		
Click to expand...

It’s not a close call if it’s against the Indian Captain playing at home with home umpires 

There is no doubt that if that was Root the examination would have been under a bit more scrutiny 

England didn’t play well but that pitch is shocking and the umpiring hasn’t been much better 

I’m still amazed how Leach managed to get that much extra bounce compared to the Axar


----------



## Mudball (Feb 24, 2021)

Watching the highlights ...  Crawley and Foaks did show that batting was possible on the pitch..

Also realised that india did not bowl the third spinner - Washington..


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Watching the highlights ...  Crawley and Foaks did show that batting was possible on the pitch..

Also realised that india did not bowl the third spinner - Washington..
		
Click to expand...


Make it like a club friendly, we'll give him a few overs


----------



## Mudball (Feb 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			His foot looked in the air at the time the wicket was broken...
Close call
		
Click to expand...

I am split on this.. benefit of doubt situation. Use of stump cam would not help either, since you need to see where his foot was when the first stump lights come on. I am assuming stump cam on middle stump and we need to see where the foot was when the off stump was broken. If camera on middle stump, it will show he was in.. if camera on off stump then it would be more useful


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 25, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I am split on this.. benefit of doubt situation. Use of stump cam would not help either, since you need to see where his foot was when the first stump lights come on. I am assuming stump cam on middle stump and we need to see where the foot was when the off stump was broken. If camera on middle stump, it will show he was in.. if camera on off stump then it would be more useful
		
Click to expand...

If you get chance to watch it again, look at Rohit's shoe.  It looks boxfresh when the stumps are broken, and the leather then creases heavily just afterward as pressure is placed between foot and ground.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			If you get chance to watch it again, look at Rohit's shoe.  It looks boxfresh when the stumps are broken, and the leather then creases heavily just afterward as pressure is placed between foot and ground.
		
Click to expand...

i agree ... touch and go as we basing it on secondary evidence... the one I am disappointed was the Ben Stokes catch. Looked grassed from far, but I think the third ump jumped the gun, he  should have shown the stump camera like they did for the Leach catch.  Inconsistency is annoying. Why can’t they have a neutral 3rd umpire who is WFH from Srilanka or Aus?? Does he have to be in the stadium


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

The local commentary is a bit "village"


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

The pitch is a farce ... switched on to see a bloke with a dustpan picking up debries 

Any chance of getting India under 200... ignore Rohit (he is playing a different match).. focus on the others.  Get Root to bowl


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mudball said:



			The pitch is a farce ... switched on to see a bloke with a dustpan picking up debries

Any chance of getting India under 200... *ignore Rohit (he is playing a different match*).. focus on the others.  Get Root to bowl
		
Click to expand...

Esp when you keep getting stummped and being given Not Out


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Another goes missing a straight one.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

Looks like i jinxed Rohit...  India under 150?   Eng to bat after lunch...  followed by India after tea


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Bingo! Three day tests anyone?


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Bingo! Three day tests anyone? 

Click to expand...

Going back to the old days... play 3 days and then take a day off..   now make it a week off


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Game on! So we did play two spinners!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 25, 2021)

India has the worst decks since Makestyk in Leeds circa 2000.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 25, 2021)

This is an absolute joke. 

Biased commentary yesterday "nothing wrong with the pitch".


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2021)

That's ruined Root's figures....


----------



## IanM (Feb 25, 2021)

These pitches are the equivalent of arriving at the course after 4 hours driving, only to find there was hollow tinning was carried out the day before!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2021)

Roooooot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2021)

The difference in the commentary box is embarrassing- we know they are going to be bias but they are taking the pee here

Yesterday - nothing about the pitch , all about the ability of the Indian players etc etc

Today - the pitch is the cause , the Indian players poor etc etc


It’s been superb from Leach and Root

The pitch is shocking and the match referee should report it - it’s close to getting dangerous on those foot holes


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Fantastic pitch. Great to see bowlers on top even though the ICC wants to sanitise cricket to be a batting only spectacle.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Fantastic pitch. Great to see bowlers on top even though the ICC wants to sanitise cricket to be a batting only spectacle.
		
Click to expand...

250 runs & 19 wickets in under 100 overs. Root turning it 2 foot on the second morning. 

It's awful.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Fantastic pitch. Great to see bowlers on top even though the ICC wants to sanitise cricket to be a batting only spectacle.
		
Click to expand...

It’s too early to be on meth!


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

Rooooooooo...  

So a lead of 32...  On this pitch that might be inning defeat territory


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

DanFST said:



			250 runs & 19 wickets in under 100 overs. Root turning it 2 foot on the second morning.

It's awful.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it awful? Why not have games where bowlers are favoured? It’s too rare.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Clever Rooooot. Don't pick a second spinner, as it's you who can mop-up the wickets 

Lead by 33. Pop quiz on how many down before we get to 33? I'll go 3.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Why is it awful? Why not have games where bowlers are favoured? It’s too rare.
		
Click to expand...

Because test match cricket is supposed to be a test. 

Joe root has just got 5-8.... The pitch Is unsuitable. If barely lasted 1 session, let alone 5 days.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Captainron said:



			It’s too early to be on meth!
		
Click to expand...

As a former off-spinner, I’d kill for pitches like these. I remember how harrowing it was to show up to an away ground and be told we were being shifted onto an artificial wicket that day. That was my figures destroyed!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Because test match cricket is supposed to be a test.

Joe root has just got 5-8.... The pitch Is unsuitable. If barely lasted 1 session, let alone 5 days.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a test for the batsmen for a change. Test matches can last five days. They don’t have to.


----------



## IanM (Feb 25, 2021)

I was listening to the drivel on the radio this morning.  Apparently it was all about having World Class Spinners....  so ours is ok and he can make big hundreds too!   Strewth, I would turn it on that pitch.



Mudball said:



			Rooooooooo...  So a lead of 32...  On this pitch that might be inning defeat territory
		
Click to expand...

Possibly.... 2 day Test match anyone?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Why is it awful? Why not have games where bowlers are favoured? It’s too rare.
		
Click to expand...

You want a contest. 

Having a deck that has both sides making 600 runs for no wickets is just as bad.

This is admittedly a bit more interesting but it’s still a farce.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Captainron said:



			You want a contest.

Having a deck that has both sides making 600 runs for no wickets is just as bad.

This is admittedly a bit more interesting but it’s still a farce.
		
Click to expand...

How is this not a contest? There’s only 33 runs difference!


----------



## DanFST (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s a test for the batsmen for a change. Test matches can last five days. They don’t have to.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a test, it's a joke. 

The best batsmen in the world couldn't get 100 on there. There is no reward for playing with technique. It's just luck if it breaks through the surface or not. Imagine Murali on this deck!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s a test for the batsmen for a change. Test matches can last five days. They don’t have to.
		
Click to expand...

If you want bad cricketers, prepare bad wickets. It doesn’t help the game. 
This would be the equivalent of making Man City and Bayern play on a muddy bog.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			How is this not a contest? There’s only 33 runs difference!
		
Click to expand...

It’s a one sided contest where the ball is way ahead of the bat.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Captainron said:



			If you want bad cricketers, prepare bad wickets. It doesn’t help the game.
This would be the equivalent of making Man City and Bayern play on a muddy bog.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, as neither team have the players to make the most of a muddy bog! This is a home team making sure a pitch is suited to their skills - and look, it might be backfiring. I find that fascinating and as someone who prefers watching spinners dominate to anything else in cricket I’m finding this an enthralling watch.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

DanFST said:



			It's not a test, it's a joke.

The best batsmen in the world couldn't get 100 on there. There is no reward for playing with technique. It's just luck if it breaks through the surface or not. Imagine Murali on this deck!
		
Click to expand...

Murali versus Warne on a wicket like this would’ve been amazing.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Captainron said:



			It’s a one sided contest where the ball is way ahead of the bat.
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s fair because the contrary is true more often than this!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 25, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Because test match cricket is supposed to be a test.

Joe root has just got 5-8.... The pitch Is unsuitable. If barely lasted 1 session, let alone 5 days.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. 20 wickets falling in less than 2 days is laughable.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Murali versus Warne on a wicket like this would’ve been amazing.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing, It wouldn't be. 

Warne using his skill to pick spots in the footmarks on a 5th day pitch. Murali turning it every direction with no change, using complete guile. 


You can bowl short/long on this turd, flight or darts, it just might break through the surface and bite stupid amounts. Joe root just got 5-8, he bowls pies.


----------



## Junior (Feb 25, 2021)

Wickets should be prepared to last 5 days. 

I get that you play on dust bowls in the subcontinent and have to play spin well, but this is too much for 4 sessions of cricket.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Murali versus Warne on a wicket like this would’ve been amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - one the greatest spinner ever; the other a chucker! 😉


----------



## Junior (Feb 25, 2021)

DanFST said:



			That's the thing, It wouldn't be.

Warne using his skill to pick spots in the footmarks on a 5th day pitch. Murali turning it every direction with no change, using complete guile.


You can bowl short/long on this turd, flight or darts, it just might break through the surface and bite stupid amounts. Joe root just got 5-8, he bowls pies.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

DanFST said:



			That's the thing, It wouldn't be.

Warne using his skill to pick spots in the footmarks on a 5th day pitch. Murali turning it every direction with no change, using complete guile.


You can bowl short/long on this turd, flight or darts, it just might break through the surface and bite stupid amounts. Joe root just got 5-8, he bowls pies.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own, I guess. I don’t have a side here though I’d rather see India win so perhaps that’s why I’m finding the chaotic nature more enjoyable.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I think it’s fair because the contrary is true more often than this!
		
Click to expand...

You are way in the minority (But then again, you usually are?!) 

Every cricket pundit/player is hating this pitch becuase it is a shocker.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Yep - one the greatest spinner ever; the other a chucker! 😉
		
Click to expand...

We all wish we had the joints of a Murilitharan... or a Paul Adams!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Captainron said:



			You are way in the minority (But then again, you usually are?!)

Every cricket pundit/player is hating this pitch becuase it is a shocker.
		
Click to expand...

 Probably because most people are entertained by fours and sixes whereas I like to see batsmen completely tied up.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			As a former off-spinner, I’d kill for pitches like these. I remember how harrowing it was to show up to an away ground and be told we were being shifted onto an artificial wicket that day. That was my figures destroyed!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey! What sort of cricket was that?

I have never seen or played on a ground where use of an artificial strip was possible. 

As for this pitch, it's a sad apology for a Test track.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Decent start for England.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Play forward man


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

Wasnt there a sky sport clip of Murli talking about his guile and how he changes he action for some balls.   Even after Hussain was told what he was facing, he could not pick up ..


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Blimey! What sort of cricket was that?

I have never seen or played on a ground where use of an artificial strip was possible.

As for this pitch, it's a sad apology for a Test track.
		
Click to expand...

School cricket and also for the local town team. Cricket wasn’t a well funded sport in Northern Ireland so many teams had one artificial to allow games to be played when weather hadn’t been kind.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Lets see if Bairstow can hit a straight one!


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

Crawley crawls back.... Gallows wishes... I am now starting to enjoy how the ball is dominating both sides..  batsman does not have a chance on this.   Come on Root, sweep it to another ton..


----------



## Captainron (Feb 25, 2021)

@Kellfire I am now convinced that you are intellectually impaired. 

This is not a decent wicket


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Lets see if Bairstow can hit a straight one!
		
Click to expand...

FFS. You clown.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

This is superb


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Captainron said:



@Kellfire I am now convinced that you are intellectually impaired.

This is not a decent wicket
		
Click to expand...

Luckily I’m not the sort of person to be offended by being called mentally handicapped but I doubt the mods will appreciate that one. It’s just not cricket.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			FFS. You clown.
		
Click to expand...

HTF can Bairstow walk in as a no. 3 and play two shots like that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			HTF can Bairstow walk in as a no. 3 and play two shots like that?
		
Click to expand...

Because he is from Yorkshire and Roots mate 

He has done nothing in Red ball cricket to justify a recall and certainly not at 3 as a specialist batsman


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			This is superb
		
Click to expand...

Its exciting, yes. 

Technique is crap. Pitch is crap. Test matches should be about ability not a lottery, and this pitch is a lottery.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Its exciting, yes.

Technique is crap. Pitch is crap. Test matches should be about ability not a lottery, and this pitch is a lottery.
		
Click to expand...

 Bairstow’s lack of ability got him out. Going for a premeditated sweep first up then leaving a mile between bat and pad for the next.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 25, 2021)

If this was a 20/20 pitch it would be fantastic.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm forecasting this is tailor made for Stokes to come in and smash it around.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

DanFST said:



			If this was a 20/20 pitch it would be fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Hell yes!


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Bairstow’s lack of ability got him out. Going for a premeditated sweep first up then l*eaving a mile between bat and pad* for the next.
		
Click to expand...

And that is exactly why he is not a red ball Test batsman and hasn't been for years.


----------



## Don Barzini (Feb 25, 2021)

Gutted I'm at work and not able to watch this! Having to make do with text updates on BBC cricket website!

Though maybe I'm better off not watching England bat!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Don Barzini said:



			Gutted I'm at work and not able to watch this! Having to make do with text updates on BBC cricket website!

Though maybe I'm better off not watching England bat!
		
Click to expand...

No one has done anything I’d class as batting today on either side.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

On the bright side... lead is cut to half and only lost 2 wickets...  this is good start by Eng


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

I’d be looking to give Bumrah a couple of overs soon if I was India. Mix things up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 25, 2021)

I have not followed any of this test, annoyingly busy at work. Is the wicket a mess or are both teams batting badly? The numbers are crazy.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have not followed any of this test, annoyingly busy at work. Is the wicket a mess or are both teams batting badly? The numbers are crazy.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a mess. But it’s making for bonkers viewing. Spinners turning the ball square one ball, none the next, chest high bounce of a length some balls. India have opened the bowling with two spinners. Says it all.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’d be looking to give Bumrah a couple of overs soon if I was India. Mix things up.
		
Click to expand...

why... maybe bring the seams on after Eng has gone past the lead..   i would raher bring Washington as the third spinner earlier to give Ashwin a break.  Axar is doing too much at the moment


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 25, 2021)

Took a while to get ultra edge up there. It's been almost instant for the other decisions this morning. Guess it takes a while to edit in the spike. 😉


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’d be looking to give Bumrah a couple of overs soon if I was India. Mix things up.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. I would love that as an England fan. All the wickets going to spinners and on comes a seamer.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Mudball said:



			why... maybe bring the seams on after Eng has gone past the lead..   i would raher bring Washington as the third spinner earlier to give Ashwin a break.  Axar is doing too much at the moment
		
Click to expand...

So they get somewhat of a new ball and to mix up what the batsmen are facing. It’s harder to adjust to changes in pace and style that it is across different spinners IMO. Plus it may tempt England into rash shots feeling they need to score of a quick.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

What do England fans feel could be a defensible lead here? 100?


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			So they get somewhat of a new ball and to mix up what the batsmen are facing. It’s harder to adjust to changes in pace and style that it is across different spinners IMO. Plus it may tempt England into rash shots feeling they need to score of a quick.
		
Click to expand...

As a captain, if I told my spinner to "have a blow" on a sideways turner and called up my seamer, I'd be told F.O. from both bowlers!!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 25, 2021)

Anyone who thinks this is an acceptable pitch for a test match needs their head read.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			What do England fans feel could be a defensible lead here? 100?
		
Click to expand...

Minimum. Will Root open with Broad/Anderson/Archer? Evidence says no.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			As a captain, if I told my spinner to "have a blow" on a sideways turner and called up my seamer, I'd be told F.O. from both bowlers!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I’d be furious to be taken off but I’d still see the logic of trying to mix it up, even if just for one or two overs. As a spinner I liked to change ends at least once during a game to see where I had the most purchase.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Clever Rooooot. Don't pick a second spinner, as it's you who can mop-up the wickets 

*Lead by 33. Pop quiz on how many down before we get to 33? I'll go 3.*

Click to expand...


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Clever Rooooot. Don't pick a second spinner, as it's you who can mop-up the wickets 

Lead by 33. Pop quiz on how many down before we get to 33? I'll go 3.
		
Click to expand...

Will you be sharing the lottery numbers too?


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Clever Rooooot. Don't pick a second spinner, as it's you who can mop-up the wickets 

Lead by 33. Pop quiz on how many down before we get to 33? I'll go 3.
		
Click to expand...

Got the lottery numbers for tonight???


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

You know this 3rd umpire is going to give it out when its not out.......[EDIT] PHEW!


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

Dodged tat one..  it is inconclusive.. so benefit of doubt should go to batsman... thank god.

Though the mid-on camera shot almost showed daylight between bat & ball..  if they had an ultraedge with the mid-on shot, would be interesting.. 

...  sanity prevails.. move on..


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Why not review that Stokes? Sliding down? Bairstow would have reviewed before it hit his pad! 

Pope is a bunny for spin...keep the showers on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2021)

Blimey - it seems that when the English are batting the commentary team have forgotten about the pitch and it’s all about the ability of the Indian bowlers

They are as bias are the umpires

This will be done in two days - that’s an embarrassment


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey - it seems that when the English are batting the commentary team have forgotten about the pitch and it’s all about the ability of the Indian bowlers

They are as bias are the umpires
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think they’re nearly as biased as you think they are. They favour their own team but you should try paying attention to the English pundits in the studio and tell me they’re not biased the other way.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey - it seems that when the English are batting the commentary team have forgotten about the pitch and it’s all about the ability of the Indian bowlers

They are as bias are the umpires
		
Click to expand...


Everything is from the BCCI. It's just crap, only good bit was when Swanny said. "look it's gone through and making those puffs of smoke you said had disappeared" 

It's never going to be great when England come out to bowl in the first innings and it cuts to a montage of the new stadium.......


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Scrap that...two day Test Match


----------



## DanFST (Feb 25, 2021)

Enjoyable use of the scoreboard to cover up the man trying to flatten the turd of a wicket.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey - it seems that when the English are batting the commentary team have forgotten about the pitch and it’s all about the ability of the Indian bowlers

They are as bias are the umpires

This will be done in two days - that’s an embarrassment
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that it's the pitch or the ability of the Indian bowlers. A large part of it is poor batting from the England batsmen.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I don’t think they’re nearly as biased as you think they are. They favour their own team but you should try paying attention to the English pundits in the studio and tell me they’re not biased the other way.
		
Click to expand...

But those in the studio are only presenting to a UK audience. 

Those on live commentary are broadcasting the English language commentary worldwide.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

Foaks will take it deep..  There should be some cricket tomorrow


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			But those in the studio are only presenting to a UK audience.

Those on live commentary are broadcasting the English language commentary worldwide.
		
Click to expand...

Your logic is weird. It’s ok to be biased if you’re local but not if you’re international? I don’t agree. I also don’t mind commentators being invested in games, lends more passion to their involvement. But they’re really not as biased as you’re making out, I think you’re over egging that massively.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Foaks will take it deep..  There should be some cricket tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

I think the Fat Lady is clearing her throat...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Your logic is weird. It’s ok to be biased if you’re local but not if you’re international? I don’t agree. I also don’t mind commentators being invested in games, lends more passion to their involvement. But they’re really not as biased as you’re making out, I think you’re over egging that massively.
		
Click to expand...

I have not made any claims about the level of their bias, merely stated that when presenting to a global audience it is best if commentators display no bias.

Personally I  am far more concerned by the poor pitch and the poor technique of the batsmen (on both sides).


----------



## DanFST (Feb 25, 2021)

Bye's have outscored 14 Batsman so far.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

If Archer's a no.8 then Glenn McGrath was up with Tendulkar.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Jack Leach showing how it’s done!


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			If Archer's a no.8 then Glenn McGrath was up with Tendulkar.
		
Click to expand...

 4 no 11s was always a potential worry with this side, I guess less so on this track but Archer at 8 cant be a long term plan


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			4 no 11s was always a potential worry with this side, I guess less so on this track but Archer at 8 cant be a long term plan
		
Click to expand...

I have just said the very same thing. 

Our batting line-up is 1 to 7 then 11a, 11b, 11c and 11d.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 25, 2021)

Absolute joke of a decision,  there's no way he can say that hasnt touched the bat. Cheats.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2021)

Now that looked exactly the same as Root's...


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Absolute joke of a decision,  there's no way he can say that hasnt touched the bat. Cheats.
		
Click to expand...

Haha are you for real? There was clear distance and there was no sound until it hit pad. There’s only one side showing bias on this thread!


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Absolute joke of a decision,  there's no way he can say that hasnt touched the bat. Cheats.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the 3rd umpire hid behind the VAR-type, inclusive evidence of "clear and obvious error" to overturn. My view is that I think he feathered that and benefit should be to the bat.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Unfortunately the 3rd umpire hid behind the VAR-type, inclusive evidence of "clear and obvious error" to overturn. My view is that I think he feathered that and benefit should be to the bat.
		
Click to expand...

He never touched it. There was visible space and no noise!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Haha are you for real? There was clear distance and there was no sound until it hit pad. There’s only one side showing bias on this thread!
		
Click to expand...

Are you on a mission to just disagree with everyone and provide the contrary view ? It’s almost like it’s deliberatly done to get a rise from people


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you on a mission to just disagree with everyone and provide the contrary view ? It’s almost like it’s deliberatly done to get a rise from people
		
Click to expand...

 Grow up and discuss the matter at hand, Phil. As I’ve said to you before, play the ball, not the man.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			He never touched it. There was visible space and no noise!
		
Click to expand...

My opinion is different. I think there was enough doubt from Snicko as a spike appeared next to the bat. You maybe right. I maybe right. There was enough doubt for the 3rd umpire to say to give the benefit, but that doesn't happen.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			My opinion is different. I think there was enough doubt from Snicko as a spike appeared next to the bat. You maybe right. I maybe right. There was enough doubt for the 3rd umpire to say to give the benefit, but that doesn't happen.
		
Click to expand...

The noise that was just appearing as the ball was already well within the plane of the bat was the pad. The noise would’ve been earlier from the bat. 

Some things aren’t opinions and the evidence showed that wasn’t nicked.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Love it! Washington, the third spinner, comes on right at the end. Token gesture that. Not sure how I'd view that if I was in his shoes!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 25, 2021)

At 4 o clock, I was going to have to decide whether to watch the cricket, or the golf.

Easy now. This won't get to 4 o clock.

Now need to decide what to watch between when this is over, and the golf starts.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Love it! Washington, the third spinner, comes on right at the end. Token gesture that. Not sure how I'd view that if I was in his shoes!
		
Click to expand...

Yet the biased umpires didn’t give him a wicket for that first edge.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Haha are you for real? There was clear distance and there was no sound until it hit pad. There’s only one side showing bias on this thread!
		
Click to expand...

See post 568 ...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Yet the biased umpires didn’t give him a wicket for that first edge. 

Click to expand...

Because nobody appealed.....


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			See post 568 ...
		
Click to expand...

 It’s weird that you’re being so insulting when I’m the one who seemingly has my eyesight working properly.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The noise that was just appearing as the ball was already well within the plane of the bat was the pad. The noise would’ve been earlier from the bat.

Some things aren’t opinions and the evidence showed that wasn’t nicked.
		
Click to expand...

Consider the possibility that the ball feathered the bat and the pad at the same time. This has been proven before, in the same manner as the fore-shortening camera angle for catches that appear grounded that aren't.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Because nobody appealed.....
		
Click to expand...

Should’ve walked. Honourable game, innit? 😂


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Yet the biased umpires didn’t give him a wicket for that first edge. 

Click to expand...

No appeal, no wicket....


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Consider the possibility that the ball feathered the bat and the pad at the same time. This has been proven before, in the same manner as the fore-shortening camera angle for catches that appear grounded that aren't.
		
Click to expand...

There was visible light between them. I wouldn’t even need snicko for that one, it was just the final proof for those denying the clear space.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Should’ve walked. Honourable game, innit? 😂
		
Click to expand...

If the keeper didn't hear it its entirely possible the batsman didn't feel it.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



*There was visible light between them*. I wouldn’t even need snicko for that one, it was just the final proof for those denying the clear space.
		
Click to expand...

You must have a better TV that I have then.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 25, 2021)

Well, that was a ****** shambles. Choose your own adjective.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			You must have a better tele that I have then. 

Click to expand...

 LG’s finest.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			LG’s finest.
		
Click to expand...

Then you don't


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Then you don't 

Click to expand...

Haha, I bet I don’t, it went for a budget 4K model just to get more out of my Xbox.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Get men around the bat Rooty!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Gentleman’s agreement to skip the interval would’ve made sense here but I guess England want to regroup.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Haha, I bet I don’t, it went for a budget 4K model just to get more out of my Xbox.
		
Click to expand...

Very low latency model I'd presume


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

138 runs

17 wickets


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Very low latency model I'd presume 

Click to expand...

 Plenty of pixels to show light passage.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Plenty of pixels to show light passage. 

Click to expand...

Only if you've got an HDR light cannon with >1000 nits


----------



## DanFST (Feb 25, 2021)

Bye's (not even leg byes) now account for more runs than 17 batsmen's innings. Before the 6th session of a test match...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 25, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Bye's (not even leg byes) now account for more runs than 17 batsmen's innings. Before the 6th session of a test match...
		
Click to expand...

6th and final session.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			6th and final session.
		
Click to expand...

376 runs..in the whole match


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2021)

India making really hard work of this....


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			India making really hard work of this....
		
Click to expand...

Batting fourth on this wicket is impossible...


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			India making really hard work of this....
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of ICC docking points for a poor pitch is vanishing with the ease with which the Indian openers are going about it..  now it is a T20 game.  Where the f did the turn disappear?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2021)

India were under no pressure, especially with 8 byes...
Meant they could cut loose with little risk.
Only 40 needed off the bat..even if they had lost a couple of wickets India were never going to lose it from where they were.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 25, 2021)

Apparently according to the insightful Indian commentary we are too reliant on Joe root and struggle if he doesn't get runs. 

No one got any bloody runs.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Takeaways:

We didn't pick the right team. Three seamers and one spinner.
Their spinners are better than our(s). We lack control and give one freebie an over.
The pitch was woeful. If that was a county game, it would be reported and points off.
Very nice new stadium. No action for the next three days though. 
Some of the English batsman can't play spin.
Third umpire not up to standard
Probably more of the same in the 4th test.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Apparently according to the insightful Indian commentary we are too reliant on Joe root and struggle if he doesn't get runs.

No one got any bloody runs.
		
Click to expand...

Cook said the same on the first day...   If you disregard the 600 or so Root made in SL, then the rest of the team did not add up to much..

Commentary was atrocious.. Cant stand Gavaskar..  Harsha Bogle was very good.  Swanne was a standout.  i am not sure i have heard him before though.  

IF they can have a foreign commentator to come in, then why cant they get a neutral third ump.  He anyway will sit in a glass box and be self isolating.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2021)

Kohli desperate to protect the pitch being the issue 

The batting wasn’t great but a match over in two days and down to spinners points to more than just poor batting 

You could see how bad it was breaking up


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 25, 2021)

Everybody on message for the BBCi. All the batsmen's fault, the pitch was a corker


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2021)

I say, they could finish off the 4th Test over the next 3 days....


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kohli desperate to protect the pitch being the issue

The batting wasn’t great but a match over in two days and down to spinners points to more than just poor batting

You could see how bad it was breaking up
		
Click to expand...

If Kohli pops at the groundsman then said groundsman is unemployed with an X on his back within the hour.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Cook said the same on the first day...   If you disregard the 600 or so Root made in SL, then the rest of the team did not add up to much..

Commentary was atrocious.. Cant stand Gavaskar..  Harsha Bogle was very good.  *Swanne was a standout.  i am not sure i have heard him before though. *

IF they can have a foreign commentator to come in, then why cant they get a neutral third ump.  He anyway will sit in a glass box and be self isolating.
		
Click to expand...

With a bit of luck he went down that well he stays in India


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2021)

Interesting question becomes what pitch do we get for the final test? Another sub standard, no top surface dustbowl like todays or a 700 a side road now that India are 2-1 up and would be happy for it to end that way. No doubt they will have both options available


----------



## redbrownie (Feb 25, 2021)

That pitch was a shocker. It was even worse than the last one, which was bad enough.

You shouldn't be seeing so much turn and variable bounce on day two of a test match.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			Interesting question becomes what pitch do we get for the final test? Another sub standard, no top surface dustbowl like todays or a 700 a side road now that India are 2-1 up and would be happy for it to end that way. No doubt they will have both options available
		
Click to expand...

Days of India protecting a lead lead by preparing a road and batting for 3 days are long gone.

Another sandpit and over in two days is the way they go now.

Sad to see such an imbalance between bat and ball where two teams with quality pace bowlers are opening the bowling with spinners, a part timer in England's case. You expect turning wickets in India but not to the extent of it turning from ball one of a test, all it leads to is a poor low scoring game and finished in no time like this one.

Poor pitches also show how poor a lot of modern day batsman are when conditions favour the bowler and they can't hit through the line of a bowl coming on to the bat. 

At least after this game there should be no need to rest anyone to prevent burn out


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Days of India protecting a lead lead by preparing a road and batting for 3 days are long gone.

Another sandpit and over in two days is the way they go now.

Sad to see such an imbalance between bat and ball where two teams with quality pace bowlers are opening the bowling with spinners, a part timer in England's case. You expect turning wickets in India but not to the extent of it turning from ball one of a test, all it leads to is a poor low scoring game and finished in no time like this one.

Poor pitches also show how poor a lot of modern day batsman are when conditions favour the bowler and they can't hit through the line of a bowl coming on to the bat.

At least after this game there should be no need to rest anyone to prevent burn out 

Click to expand...

They will lose the audience, we want to see a 5 day battle .. all the shots , the ball being moved in the air .


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 25, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			They will lose the audience, we want to see a 5 day battle .. all the shots , the ball being moved in the air .
		
Click to expand...

India lost audience at test matches years ago. Once one of the superstar batters was out they all went home ot turned off TV.

Indian cricket fans only interested in one day cricket so maybe 2 day Tests are way forward over there


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			India lost audience at test matches years ago. Once one of the superstar batters was out they all went home ot turned off TV.

Indian cricket fans only interested in one day cricket so maybe 2 day Tests are way forward over there 

Click to expand...

I 'd tend to agree, they could just have a bowling machine on against the indian team the "fans" do not appear to be in the slightest bit conc about any oppo, some of them even boo'd when England won the toss


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2021)

Looking forward to day three! Wicket should be starting to turn now


----------



## Mudball (Feb 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			India lost audience at test matches years ago. Once one of the superstar batters was out they all went home ot turned off TV.

Indian cricket fans only interested in one day cricket so maybe 2 day Tests are way forward over there 

Click to expand...

Not according to the socials.. plenty of die hard Test aficionados in India.  The  T20 masala is made for telly, but India’s has a very strong first class circuit that has many leagues in it. All the superstars cut their teeth in there.  

Speaking of pitch, the groundsmen are hard at work


----------



## Captainron (Feb 26, 2021)

I do think that the BCCI will be embarrassed by the pitch but only because they lost out on money from day 3 and 4 gates with 50000 fans.......


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I do think that the BCCI will be embarrassed by the pitch but only because they lost out on money from day 3 and 4 gates with 50000 fans.......
		
Click to expand...

Yup. And the weekend exposure this brand new uber stadium would have brought.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 26, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365208275428519936


----------



## Mudball (Feb 26, 2021)

Piece said:



			Yup. And the weekend exposure this brand new uber stadium would have brought.
		
Click to expand...

they should organise a T20 on Sat


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 26, 2021)

Mudball said:



			they should organise a T20 on Sat
		
Click to expand...

T6 more like.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			T6 more like.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.... i dont want to see Bairstow get out twice in a T20..


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Mudball (Feb 26, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



View attachment 35299

Click to expand...

I see they have up-ed their game since this morning..


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 26, 2021)

Mudball said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365208275428519936

Click to expand...

For someone who in his rhino documentary says he much prefers being away from the limelight he certainly courts it. Brand KP alive and kicking. Great batsmen, complete tool of a bloke.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 27, 2021)

Bumrah has left the india squad for thr 4th Test for 'personal reasons'

Probably pished off he can't get a bowl 🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 27, 2021)

That Kevin Pietersen and Piers Morgan are supposedly big mates really says it all.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2021)

In a way I feel sorry for the program controller at C4.
" What? What the hell am I going to fill the next 3 days with..?


----------



## Mudball (Feb 28, 2021)

This is an interesting one... constant discussion between me and my son’s coaches....  

In the subcontinent, you play spin with footwork and against the spin... in England, play with spin as the ball skids on very quickly. 

Rohit showed it in 2nd and 3rd match.   Dravid’s email to KP about moving your feet but not committing is the masterclass 

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...-of-using-their-feet-against-spinners-1253279


----------



## Mudball (Feb 28, 2021)

I see KP has been on it.. good for him, keeping his IPL commentator contract. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/c...ts-Englands-whinging-pitch-against-India.html


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I see KP has been on it.. good for him, keeping his IPL commentator contract.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/c...ts-Englands-whinging-pitch-against-India.html

Click to expand...

He has merely become a latter day Boycott,  and just about as irrelevant. 

Like Sir Geoffrey he conveniently overlooks his own failures.

He was agreat batsman but certainly not infallible and, on those days  he was renowned for it never being his fault.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 28, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			He has merely become a latter day Boycott,  and just about as irrelevant.

Like Sir Geoffrey he conveniently overlooks his own failures.

He was agreat batsman but certainly not infallible and, on those days  he was renowned for it never being his fault.
		
Click to expand...

Vaughan was the latter day Boycott but recently he has gone to a whole new level of ignorance and narcissism. 

KP is like Warne, there are nuggets of brilliant insight but they are bombarded with too much egocentric guff. 

Gavaskar is reaching Boycott proportions in his one-eyed commentary. 

At the moment I'm loving Mark Butcher's comms, he has been excellent.


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Vaughan was the latter day Boycott but recently he has gone to a whole new level of ignorance and narcissism.

KP is like Warne, there are nuggets of brilliant insight but they are bombarded with too much egocentric guff.

Gavaskar is reaching Boycott proportions in his one-eyed commentary.

At the moment I'm loving Mark Butcher's comms, he has been excellent.
		
Click to expand...


Butcher was utterly superb, breath of fresh air when he first started on sky, sadly he got drawn into the "old boys club" on there, has been better away from it again this series


----------



## Tongo (Feb 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			Butcher was utterly superb, breath of fresh air when he first started on sky, sadly he got drawn into the "old boys club" on there, has been better away from it again this series
		
Click to expand...

I've only heard him on C4 as I refuse to get Sky so sounds like i've heard the best of him!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2021)

Tongo said:



			I've only heard him on C4 as I refuse to get Sky so sounds like i've heard the best of him!
		
Click to expand...

Agree about Butcher. Particularly impressed that unlike Alec Stewart he can see beyond Surrey's County boundaries.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 1, 2021)

Apparently tomorrow was due to be a rest day in the Pakistan Super League. (they've postponed today's match due to COVID positive tests so today is now the de facto rest day) It shows you how ridiculous the sport has become when you need a rest day in a T20 tournament.


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Apparently it's a rest day in the Pakistan Super League. It shows you how ridiculous the sport has become when you need a rest day in a T20 tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Not a rest day, Fawad Ahmed who was due to play tested positive for covid so the game was postponed until tomorrow (now all the others have tested negative)


----------



## Tongo (Mar 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Not a rest day, Fawad Ahmed who was due to play tested positive for covid so the game was postponed until tomorrow (now all the others have tested negative)
		
Click to expand...

Just amended my original post. Tomorrow was due to be the rest day.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 1, 2021)

Thought i'd put this on here as well if anyone's interested. Tis a blog piece about how the pink ball is probably not the way forward for spectators at day-night tests:

https://yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2021/02/28/frivolous-observations-night-vision/


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 1, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Thought i'd put this on here as well if anyone's interested. Tis a blog piece about how the pink ball is probably not the way forward for spectators at day-night tests:

https://yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2021/02/28/frivolous-observations-night-vision/

Click to expand...

Having attended the day/nighter Test against West Indies at Edgbaston I can confirm that I would agree with the writer.

The pink ball isn't easy to follow, mind you judging by the Windies batting on the Saturday it also isn't easy to spot out in the middle. 😗


----------



## Mudball (Mar 2, 2021)

The great man wades in...  

https://www.hindustantimes.com/cric...land-out-of-comfort-zone-101614563442367.html


----------



## sunshine (Mar 2, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Vaughan was the latter day Boycott but recently he has gone to a whole new level of ignorance and narcissism.
		
Click to expand...

Vaughan believes his own ego.

Last week he was bleating on about how AZ and others should be giving away the COVID vaccine for free. Ill informed and ignorant.

He's not learned from his bumbling interviewing at the Masters (the BBC learnt), loved it when Tiger corrected him.


----------



## Junior (Mar 4, 2021)

No excuses this time.  Wicket looks decent for the first innings.....poor by England's top 4.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 4, 2021)

Eng very consistent.. has almost been 35/3 every inning this series..

Every game, i like Pope a bit more.. the way he moves., looks like cat on a hot tin roof


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 4, 2021)

You have to love the armchair analysts on the BBC website, right out of the Boycott Class of Second Guessing.   They spend the entire third Test bleating about the batting and lack of spin in the team.  England bring in Bess and Lawrence for Broad & Archer.  Now they start whining there is not enough pace options in the line-up.   Truly unreal.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 4, 2021)

Had to finally mute it. Can't stand the commentary.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 4, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Had to finally mute it. Can't stand the commentary.
		
Click to expand...

It's the constant jabbering from the Indian players between balls that does my head in


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2021)

Oh for the days of the wonderful Richie Benaud. 'Only speak if you have something to say' was his mantra. Directors seem to be afraid of dead air time now so the commentators are pushed to talk constantly, discuss points which are simply not relevant or interesting at that moment. I think the fault for incessant jabbering lies behind the scenes.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 4, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Had to finally mute it. Can't stand the commentary.
		
Click to expand...

Gavaskar is plumbing new depths of incompetence whilst Swann for Butcher is a hugely disappointing swap.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 4, 2021)

drive4show said:



			It's the constant jabbering from the Indian players between balls that does my head in 

Click to expand...

I think there has always been chatter in the middle in every country.  Directors should lowr the vol on the stump microphone.

200-225 looks like a good score with 3 spinners in the side/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2021)

Well can’t blame the pitch today - some poor batting at times - shoold have at least reached 250


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well can’t blame the pitch today - some poor batting at times - shoold have at least reached 250
		
Click to expand...


Every chance this pitch looks a lot better tomorrow sadly, missed a decent opportunity after winning the toss.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2021)

good to see the idian crowd boo when the 3rd Ump finally got a dec right


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2021)

Game on?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2021)

Well that’s a nice way to start 

And please CH4 get rid of Ranford - just an awful pundit


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that’s a nice way to start

And please CH4 get rid of Ranford - just an awful pundit
		
Click to expand...


Ticks far too many boxes, starting with the Surrey one lol


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that’s a nice way to start

And please CH4 get rid of Ranford - just an awful pundit
		
Click to expand...

for once i agree with you, she is terrible


----------



## Mudball (Mar 5, 2021)

Has the groundsman lost his job yet.. how dare he gets Kohli out for a duck ...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2021)

It's good to see this turning into a relatively even contest...
A couple of wickets now and its about even.
Pitch doing a bit but there's runs to be had.
Much more like it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's good to see this turning into a relatively even contest...
A couple of wickets now and its about even.
Pitch doing a bit but there's runs to be had.
Much more like it.
		
Click to expand...

It's game on now 😊


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2021)

Can someone explain Umpires Call please?
Ball pitched in line, hit the pad in line, no bat involved, tech says ball hitting top of the stumps
How is that not out?
Don't they use the tech to help them.?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Can someone explain Umpires Call please?
Ball pitched in line, hit the pad in line, no bat involved, tech says ball hitting top of the stumps
How is that not out?
Don't they use the tech to help them.?
		
Click to expand...

I'm stumped by that decision too. 


See what I did there 😉


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2021)

i think if its given Not Out then hit has to have the whole ball hitting the stumps not just part of it.

might be one of the things changed next time they review the rules on DRS, but who knows


----------



## Green Man (Mar 5, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i think if its given Not Out then hit has to have the whole ball hitting the stumps not just part of it.

might be one of the things changed next time they review the rules on DRS, but who knows
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s more than half the ball has to be hitting to go against the umpires.


----------



## Piece (Mar 5, 2021)

I can now see why Bess wasn't selected for the last Test!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i think if its given Not Out then hit has to have the whole ball hitting the stumps not just part of it.

might be one of the things changed next time they review the rules on DRS, but who knows
		
Click to expand...

Theyve just explained it,  pretty much like that but I thought I heard that more than 50% of the ball has to be hitting.
So they're admitting that the accuracy of the tech is half a ball width out.......


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Theyve just explained it,  pretty much like that but I thought I heard that more than 50% of the ball has to be hitting.
So they're admitting that the accuracy of the tech is half a ball width out.......
		
Click to expand...

sounds about right, i supposed theres "benifit of the doubt" that has to go to the batsman if its only a small part of the ball hitting.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			sounds about right, i supposed theres "benifit of the doubt" that has to go to the batsman if its only a small part of the ball hitting.
		
Click to expand...

Guess so.
But it does dilute the reasons for having the tech in the first place..


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Guess so.
But it does dilute the reasons for having the tech in the first place..
		
Click to expand...

i'd agree, but they always say DRS was brought it to stop the Howler, not the marginal...... mind you thats hadn't factored in an Indian 3rd ump


----------



## Piece (Mar 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Guess so.
But it does dilute the reasons for having the tech in the first place..
		
Click to expand...

The idea of the tolerance is also to factor in that the ball flight *may* slightly alter; e.g. sometimes you see the ball swing after it's gone behind the bat.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 5, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			sounds about right, i supposed theres "benifit of the doubt" that has to go to the batsman if its only a small part of the ball hitting.
		
Click to expand...

Does the benefit of the doubt not go both ways? Umpire’s call means they stick with the original decision so if given not out he remains not out and if given out he remains out.

I quite like the fact that cricket actually admits that the technology isn’t perfect and builds in a degree of latitude.  Are you watching VAR?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2021)

I think it is supposed to go to the batsman, but not 100 sure nowdays they tweeked some of the rules a while ago


----------



## Mudball (Mar 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Can someone explain Umpires Call please?
Ball pitched in line, hit the pad in line, no bat involved, tech says ball hitting top of the stumps
How is that not out?
Don't they use the tech to help them.?
		
Click to expand...

Listening to the commentary.. sounds likes different rules if hitting stumps or 'bail zone'..  in this case it was clipping bails rather than the 50% stump, it needs a bit more.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 5, 2021)

Remind me why they did away with a substitue runner if batsman is injured..   Pant looks like he is struggling to run..


----------



## Mudball (Mar 5, 2021)

Woke up with India at something like 150/6..  I thought it would be a 20 run lead...  an hour of Pant/Washinton.. and now India 50 ahead!!   Now it seems to have degenerated into a T20..  Pant reverse sweeping Jimmy boy,..


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2021)

Gone now..
Hope his hamstring tightens up..


----------



## Mudball (Mar 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Gone now..
Hope his hamstring tightens up..

Click to expand...

Looks like i jinxed him..  

Can i jinx Gavaskar's commentary...


----------



## Piece (Mar 5, 2021)

We've had our Pants pulled down! Some poor bowling though.


----------



## Piece (Mar 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does the benefit of the doubt not go both ways? Umpire’s call means they stick with the original decision so if given not out he remains not out and if given out he remains out.

I quite like the fact that cricket actually admits that the technology isn’t perfect and builds in a degree of latitude.  Are you watching VAR?
		
Click to expand...

In the old days of DRS, it was black and white, with no latitude. BBCI "complained" about this and the accuracy and didn't sign-up. DRS was revised a few times, with Umpire Call coming in at some point to give back some authority to the Ump and a tech tolerance. I think it's very good now.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 5, 2021)

Piece said:



			In the old days of DRS, it was black and white, with no latitude. BBCI "complained" about this and the accuracy and didn't sign-up. DRS was revised a few times, with Umpire Call coming in at some point to give back some authority to the Ump and a tech tolerance. I think it's very good now.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why BBC1 should complain - they don't even show any cricket coverage.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 5, 2021)

BTW, just checking.. last night tried to watch the Highlights on the All 4 app on the Virgin box.. but it just would not start..   anyone else experience this?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Not sure why BBC1 should complain - they don't even show any cricket coverage.

Click to expand...

I thought Bank of credit and commerce International went bust years ago, after lending 950m to one brother, and 750m to the other, who then defaulted on the payments, and did a runner?


----------



## Mudball (Mar 6, 2021)

Come on Bairstow ... you toad... you were supposed to be our spin specialist... 
can’t even blame the pitch this time


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Come on Bairstow ... you toad... you were supposed to be our spin specialist...
can’t even blame the pitch this time
		
Click to expand...

not bothering to watch, but don't tell me a straight one?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 6, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			not bothering to watch, but don't tell me a straight one?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Glanced it to leg slip first ball.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Nope. Glanced it to leg slip first ball.
		
Click to expand...

thats progress then at least he got bat on it


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 6, 2021)

Just dinked it, first ball,  into the hands of fielder.  A hundred more tries, and he couldnt have chipped there any better.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

I wonder if the pundits and commentators are on a daily rate or a match rate..?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2021)

Shall we start a sweep?  An innings and 67 runs for me.


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2021)

😳 what have I woken up too?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 6, 2021)

Got to feel a bit sorry for Sunder. 96 not out,  then left stranded as last  three wickets fell in 4 balls.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Shall we start a sweep?  An innings and 67 runs for me.
		
Click to expand...

Optimist !

But I'll go for an innings and 59 runs


----------



## Captainron (Mar 6, 2021)

Shocking all round from England in this game. Inning and 14 I’m going with.


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2021)

At least this frees up my Sat morning! 😁


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			😳 what have I woken up too?
		
Click to expand...

Groundhog Day.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 6, 2021)

Seen a study which looked at the test results and duration of the match from 2000 to 2020.

Total of 902 test matches with 704 decisive test matches (those with a result). There were 198 drawn tests.

Day 1 - 0 obviously
Day 2 - 7 results (1%)
Day 3 - 130 results (18.5%)
Day 4 - 274 results (38.9%)
Day 5 - 293 result (41.6%)

So in conclusion the vast majority of the 900 odd test matches took more than 3 days. This series (with the exception of match 1 where India lost on a half decent deck) is a buck against the trend in that the results have come far quicker than recent history suggests.

So what is the reason for this?

I suggest that the *main* factor has been the pitches on which the games have been played.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 6, 2021)

Captainron said:



			So in conclusion the vast majority of the 900 odd test matches took more than 3 days. This series (with the exception of match 1 where India lost on a half decent deck) is a buck against the trend in that the results have come far quicker than recent history suggests.

So what is the reason for this?

*I suggest that the main factor has been the pitches on which the games have been played.*

Click to expand...

I suggest the main reason is England's woeful batting.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 6, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			I suggest the main reason is England's woeful batting.
		
Click to expand...

Let’s get a Tour Autopsy list going 

1) pitches
2) woeful England batting


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 6, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Let’s get a Tour Autopsy list going

1) pitches
2) woeful England batting
		
Click to expand...

3) Jonny Bairstow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			3) Jonny Bairstow
		
Click to expand...

4) poor selection - 3 seamers 3rd test


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

I think you can stop there can't you?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			4) poor selection - 3 seamers 3rd test
		
Click to expand...

5) Indian third umpires


----------



## Captainron (Mar 6, 2021)

6) injury to Archer?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 6, 2021)

Crowd limited to a small number for obvious reasons so what do they do..... all congregate into large groups 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Captainron (Mar 6, 2021)

I’m still leaving Pitches at 1 because the deck on the first test was half decent and well over 1000 runs were scored but there were also 40 wickets taken. Fair contest between bat and ball. 

Decks in the rest of the tests caused games to end in 3 days or less and each has yielded less than 1000 runs and wickets falling in clumps.


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2021)

7) Indian spinners exploiting the conditions superbly

As much as we have been terrible with the bat they have bowled superbly. Never been an Ashwin fan but have to respect just how good he is when he gets his conditions and Axar couldnt have dreamed his start to Test cricket would go this well


----------



## Mudball (Mar 6, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I’m still leaving Pitches at 1 because the deck on the first test was half decent and well over 1000 runs were scored but there were also 40 wickets taken. Fair contest between bat and ball.

*Decks in the rest of the tests caused games to end in 3 days or less and each has yielded less than 1000 runs and wickets falling in clumps.*

Click to expand...

I am increasingly moving away from the pitch thing. Agree 2&3 had difficult pitches but equally would Eng not have a green top to favour our ABBA - Anderson, Broad, Ben stokes and Archer?  Folks like Rohit, Fokes, Lawrence and Pant showed batting was possible if the opposition chooses seamers on a turning pitch. Root was about a day late in bringing himself on. 

8) hot Indian conditions


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2021)

9) The complete and utter lack of decent spin bowlers in county cricket

And we only have Leach and Bess because of the Taunton pitches of recent years! Definitely a need for up and coming spinners to spend more time in Asian conditions


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I am increasingly moving away from the pitch thing. Agree 2&3 had difficult pitches but equally would Eng not have a green top to favour our ABBA - Anderson, Broad, Ben stokes and Archer?  Folks like Rohit, Fokes, Lawrence and Pant showed batting was possible if the opposition chooses seamers on a turning pitch. Root was about a day late in bringing himself on.

8) hot Indian conditions
		
Click to expand...


when did you last see a proper green top for a test in England?


----------



## Mudball (Mar 6, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			I suggest the main reason is England's woeful batting.
		
Click to expand...

Root winter aggregate is 700+. Next best is Stokes at 250ish..  absolutely no support for support for him. no 1 reason for a poor tour


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I am increasingly moving away from the pitch thing. Agree 2&3 had difficult pitches but equally would Eng not have a green top to favour our ABBA - Anderson, Broad, Ben stokes and Archer?  Folks like Rohit, Fokes, Lawrence and Pant showed batting was possible if the opposition chooses seamers on a turning pitch. Root was about a day late in bringing himself on.

8) hot Indian conditions
		
Click to expand...

England don’t prepare “green tops” in England - they appear to try and provide more balanced wickets to try and get a more even game so it comes down to the skill of the players. Hence why it seems the Test series held in England seem to be a more balanced affair between all nations

Maybe they should prepare pitches for favour their seem attack more often

If all the pitches were like the first one then this would have been a closer affair 

But is also shows how India are the top test nation at the moment - they have cleaned up with Kohli contributing much


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			England don’t prepare “green tops” in England - *they appear to try and provide more balanced wickets to try and get a more even game so it comes down to the skill of the players*. Hence why it seems the Test series held in England seem to be a more balanced affair between all nations

Maybe they should prepare pitches for favour their seem attack more often
		
Click to expand...


even thats being generous imho, they try and prepare batsman friendly pitches that ensure the game last 5 days to maximise revenue


----------



## Mudball (Mar 6, 2021)

Well played Lawrence.. well deserved 50..  just like sending young spinners to the subcontinent.. some young batsman need time in India


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

Come on Jimmy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			even thats being generous imho, they try and prepare batsman friendly pitches that ensure the game last 5 days to maximise revenue
		
Click to expand...

Not withstanding your natural cynicism/realism (delete as applicable  ) regarding the governing body, should more neutral conditions not be prepared to allow the better team to prevail?  Some of the conditions here have been so biased as to be ridiculous, albeit we have shot ourselves in the foot on more than one occasion.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh well....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Shall we start a sweep?  An innings and 67 runs for me.
		
Click to expand...




backwoodsman said:



			Optimist !

But I'll go for an innings and 59 runs
		
Click to expand...




Captainron said:



			Shocking all round from England in this game. Inning and 14 I’m going with.
		
Click to expand...

We're not going to hear the end of this...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Oh well....
		
Click to expand...


Since you asked so nicely...


----------



## Mudball (Mar 6, 2021)

When Root does not score... Eng gets out cheaply... 

since Australia series.. when Kohli does not score... it does not seem to matter. No 7-8-9 now threatening to make a ton


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not withstanding your natural cynicism/realism (delete as applicable  ) regarding the governing body, should more neutral conditions not be prepared to allow the better team to prevail?  Some of the conditions here have been so biased as to be ridiculous, albeit we have shot ourselves in the foot on more than one occasion.
		
Click to expand...

For me there should be a minimum required condition and then the local board should have freedom after that. There used to be guidance that included the top not going on the wicket etc as to what is acceptable. At least 2 of the decks used in this series would be outside those parameters. Worst thing that could happen with the pitches in this series was England winning the first test!

Still think we will see generally flat slow decks for the reverse series back in England, not sure our advantage on a real green one would exist too much either


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 6, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I’m still leaving Pitches at 1 because the deck on the first test was half decent and well over 1000 runs were scored but there were also 40 wickets taken. Fair contest between bat and ball.

Decks in the rest of the tests caused games to end in 3 days or less and each has yielded less than 1000 runs and wickets falling in clumps.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think there was much wrong with the pitch in this test. India batting second and getting 365 points to that.

If England hadn't won the toss and batted first, this test would have lasted a good bit longer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 6, 2021)

England were totally outfoxed by India after the first test. We put all our eggs in the day/night test with our lauded seam attack so the Indians gave us a spin track to nullify Anderson and co. After that we assumed each track was goign to be a spin field and each time they were one step ahead. 
Yes our spin attck is no where their level, and yes our batsmen need a rethink, but also the preconcieved ideas and planning were useless and no-where near where they should have been.
I just hope they get the telegraph fees back they sent for their thinking and tactics.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 6, 2021)

So is the World Test final now between Kiwis and India in Eng?  So 2 big teams playing in neutral conditions - pitch prepared by neutral groundsman, ECB wanting 5 day revenue and neutral umpire.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 6, 2021)

Mudball said:



			So is the World Test final now between Kiwis and India in Eng?  So 2 big teams playing in neutral conditions - pitch prepared by neutral groundsman, ECB wanting 5 day revenue and neutral umpire.
		
Click to expand...

Is it not NZ v India?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Is it not NZ v India?
		
Click to expand...

You might want to rethink that post 🤔


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2021)

Mudball said:



			So is the World Test final now between Kiwis and India in Eng?  So 2 big teams playing in neutral conditions - pitch prepared by neutral groundsman, ECB wanting 5 day revenue and neutral umpire.
		
Click to expand...


neutral conditions, ie dictated by the BCCI


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 6, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			You might want to rethink that post 🤔
		
Click to expand...

The original post has now been edited 😂 
it has made me look a chump now though


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			The original post has now been edited 😂
it has made me look a chump now though
		
Click to expand...

Schoolboy error not quoting the incorrect post, thus sparing your blushes.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Schoolboy error not quoting the incorrect post, thus sparing your blushes. 

Click to expand...

I did quote the correct post!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2021)

I didn’t realise that the head groundsman from the first test was sacked and then BCCI stepped and controlled the pitches 

I think thah says it all about the pitches - provide one that a bit fairer to both sides - sacked , provide one that favours the home heavily and you will be fine 

Whilst England havent played well a lot has been been pointed in the favour of the home side - the third umpire at some stage was close to cheating 

I thought CH4 did well with the coverage - apart from when Ranford was included , the commentary from the home broadcasters though 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Wilson (Mar 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didn’t realise that the head groundsman from the first test was sacked and then BCCI stepped and controlled the pitches

I think thah says it all about the pitches - provide one that a bit fairer to both sides - sacked , provide one that favours the home heavily and you will be fine

Whilst England havent played well a lot has been been pointed in the favour of the home side - the third umpire at some stage was close to cheating

I thought CH4 did well with the coverage - apart from when Ranford was included , the commentary from the home broadcasters though 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I saw about the groundsman being sacked today, unbelievable!


----------



## Mudball (Mar 7, 2021)

Wilson said:



			I saw about the groundsman being sacked today, unbelievable!
		
Click to expand...

I did some digging.. looks like BCCI fired their guy who was supposed to oversee the pitch making.  He was appointed before the first test to help the local groundsman. 
The pitch making chief groundsman from the local cricket association was the same guy for the second match. Typical local political drama for control. 
Airhorn jumped on it to get more retweets. Nothing to see here but still does not smell right


----------



## Mudball (Mar 10, 2021)

Another blooper by the 3rd umpire?  In real time it looks like the batsman did not know whree the ball was 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369672784289427457


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Another blooper by the 3rd umpire?  In real time it looks like the batsman did not know whree the ball was


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369672784289427457

Click to expand...

i thinks its because he kicks the ball away from the fielder, but who knows!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2021)

Harsh. He is walking backwards, not looking at the ball. There doesn't look to be any conscious decision to kick the ball.

I'd be embarrassed as the fielding team appealing for that.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Harsh. He is walking backwards, not looking at the ball. There doesn't look to be any conscious decision to kick the ball.

I'd be embarrassed as the fielding team appealing for that.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're giving him too much benefit of the doubt, he knows where the ball is for me and gets in the way.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i thinks its because he kicks the ball away from the fielder, but who knows!!
		
Click to expand...

i dont think he has seen the ball.. he was looking at the runner.. then he goes backwards and accidently kicks the ball..  He may have physically got in the way of the bowler


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I think you're giving him too much benefit of the doubt, he knows where the ball is for me and gets in the way.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a nice person who thinks the best of people 😆.

Genuinely, I don't think he is aware but the umpire sided with you so you are not on your own.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm a nice person who thinks the best of people 😆.

Genuinely, I don't think he is aware but the umpire sided with you so you are not on your own.
		
Click to expand...

I am wondering what camera angle was the 3rd umpire looking at to conclusively say he is out. The soft signal was out, but you can argue that  the onfield umpire was blind sided by the bowler.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm a nice person who thinks the best of people 😆.

Genuinely, I don't think he is aware but the umpire sided with you so you are not on your own.
		
Click to expand...

He looks down when the shot is played so has an idea where the ball is, then looks down again as he's going back and boots the ball, all at the same time as moving across to his left and blocking the bowler. Quite clever in a crafty way really 😆


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			He looks down when the shot is played so has an idea where the ball is, then looks down again as he's going back and boots the ball, all at the same time as moving across to his left and blocking the bowler. Quite clever in a crafty way really 😆
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, you're a tough 3rd umpire. You'll be giving offside for fingernails next 😆


----------



## Mudball (Mar 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			He looks down when the shot is played so has an idea where the ball is, then looks down again as he's going back and boots the ball, all at the same time as moving across to his left and blocking the bowler. Quite clever in a crafty way really 😆
		
Click to expand...

Did the batsman not raise his arms to say he did not do anything knowingly... reminded me of Stokesy's dive at the WC finals which bounced off for a boundary. He raised his arms in a similar fashion...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Did the batsman not raise his arms to say he did not do anything knowingly... reminded me of Stokesy's dive at the WC finals which bounced off for a boundary. He raised his arms in a similar fashion...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, I was too busy watching the bowler going off it


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2021)

must be a bit of needle going on for a team to even appeal for that in the first place


----------



## Wilson (Mar 11, 2021)

Is he being given out, solely because the umpire felt he kicked the ball away deliberately? I’m not up to speed on the wording of the rule, but it all looked accidental to me.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 11, 2021)

Does not sound like Alex Hayles is on Morgan’s list for the future. This is despite his recent performances in Australia


----------



## sunshine (Mar 11, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Another blooper by the 3rd umpire?  In real time it looks like the batsman did not know whree the ball was


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369672784289427457

Click to expand...

Don't think you can blame the 3rd umpire here. The soft signal was out, so in the opinion of the on field umpire the batsman has obstructed play. The 3rd umpire isn't going to find any evidence to over-turn the decision because it's wholly subjective.

If the soft signal was not out... probably would have remained not out. Although it's possible he deliberately kicked the ball away, surely the batsman gets the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 11, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Does not sound like Alex Hayles is on Morgan’s list for the future. This is despite his recent performances in Australia
		
Click to expand...

The whole situation is ridiculous now and smacks of a personal vendetta. Morgan's made his point, move on. Other players in the past have returned from drugs bans (both recreational and banned) without anything near this amount of drama. Morgan's whole 'trust' mantra is complete baloney. Imagine if Hales had done something serious that ended up with a court appearance and potential jail time. (Hint, hint, no issue with 'trust there!) This is a sports team, not a marriage. Personally i think Morgan is only able to keep this trope going cos England won the 2019 World Cup. If they dont win the T20 World Cup without Hales then questions will likely, and correctly, be asked cos on a purely sporting basis Hales would be in the squad.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 11, 2021)

Tongo said:



			The whole situation is ridiculous now and smacks of a personal vendetta. Morgan's made his point, move on. Other players in the past have returned from drugs bans (both recreational and banned) without anything near this amount of drama. Morgan's whole 'trust' mantra is complete baloney. Imagine if Hales had done something serious that ended up with a court appearance and potential jail time. (Hint, hint, no issue with 'trust there!) This is a sports team, not a marriage. Personally i think Morgan is only able to keep this trope going cos England won the 2019 World Cup. If they dont win the T20 World Cup without Hales then questions will likely, and correctly, be asked cos on a purely sporting basis Hales would be in the squad.
		
Click to expand...


pub talk was that the whole bristol thingi was led by Hayles... he then hung Stokes dry on it.   The 'trust' bit may explain that angle.   Dont shoot the messager, I was 2 pints down when i heard that..


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 11, 2021)

Tongo said:



			The whole situation is ridiculous now and smacks of a personal vendetta. Morgan's made his point, move on. Other players in the past have returned from drugs bans (both recreational and banned) without anything near this amount of drama. Morgan's whole 'trust' mantra is complete baloney. Imagine if Hales had done something serious that ended up with a court appearance and potential jail time. (Hint, hint, no issue with 'trust there!) This is a sports team, not a marriage. Personally i think Morgan is only able to keep this trope going cos England won the 2019 World Cup. If they dont win the T20 World Cup without Hales then questions will likely, and correctly, be asked cos on a purely sporting basis Hales would be in the squad.
		
Click to expand...

I think you may well find that his continued exclusion may have more to do with relationships within the team than his recent problems with substances.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 11, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			I think you may well find that his continued exclusion may have more to do with relationships within the team than his recent problems with substances.
		
Click to expand...

It's supposed to be an elite professional sports team, not a playground. I played in a team for ten years and there was a couple of people who were complete tools but we muddled through. And i'm sure i've read on more than one occasion that Adam Gilchrist and Shane Warne never got on whilst Warne and Steve Waugh's relationship apparently never recovered from when Warne was dropped in the Caribbean in 1999. Imagine if Morgan had had to play in a team with difficult players like Botham or Boycott or someone like Shoaib Akhtar. 

As i said, the continued decision to exclude him will ultimately be judged on whether England win the T20 World Cup or not.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2021)

prob feel they don't need him as there seems to be lots of opening top and 3 slots


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 11, 2021)

Atherton said on the cricket show that Morgan has earned the right to have who he wants in the team because he almost single handedly moulded that team into a white ball powerhouse. I tend to agree with that even though from the outside it seems harsh.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 11, 2021)

Tongo said:



			It's supposed to be an elite professional sports team, not a playground. I played in a team for ten years and there was a couple of people who were complete tools but we muddled through. And i'm sure i've read on more than one occasion that Adam Gilchrist and Shane Warne never got on whilst Warne and Steve Waugh's relationship apparently never recovered from when Warne was dropped in the Caribbean in 1999. Imagine if Morgan had had to play in a team with difficult players like Botham or Boycott or someone like Shoaib Akhtar.

As i said, the continued decision to exclude him will ultimately be judged on whether England win the T20 World Cup or not.
		
Click to expand...

From what I hear it is a long way from just being the captain who would be happier if he wasn't there.

Personally I don't consider him outstanding enough for it to be necessary to upset the whole team dynamic.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 12, 2021)

Decent start to the T20, India still scoring better than England did in the tests


----------



## Junior (Mar 12, 2021)

Looks like India are not worried about covid.  Big crowd in !!!!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 12, 2021)

Love how the BBC Sport text commentary takes a subtly different tone to the traditional Test Match Special approach

'Axar Patel continues and watches his second delivery get monstered into the crowd by Jason Roy. Top boshing.'


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2021)

England won so does that mean the groundsman will be sacked and a sandpit played on in the next game


----------



## Tongo (Mar 14, 2021)

Tis a cracking test currently taking place between Afghanistan and Zimbabwe. Rashid Khan has bowled more overs in the second innings than he did in the whole of the last BBL!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 14, 2021)

So nice to have a crowd in a sporting event. The cheers that went up when Kohli won the toss was flipping huge. 

Crowds add so much to sport


----------



## Mudball (Mar 14, 2021)

A lot of negative bowling from India.. slow, back of length and kissing the wide marking. 
will be interesting to see how the English lads come out to bowl with the dew..


----------



## Mudball (Mar 14, 2021)

Good batting on debut... how demoralising is it for the bowling unit to be belted around the park by a 22 year on. 

Many years ago playing in the local league, the opposition was a player short. So one of the dads brought in one of lads as a ringer. He made mince meat of our pie chuckers ... luckily our rule required batsman to retire at the end of the over after scoring 25.  So he scored 23 in about 2-3 overs. Ran the last ball. Then hit about 2-3 big ones in his final over. The only upside was that the match finished early allowing for an early beer and curry


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Does not sound like Alex Hayles is on Morgan’s list for the future. This is despite his recent performances in Australia
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Morgan doesnt approve (and appears to wear the trousers)


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 15, 2021)

India v England: Ahmedabad pitch given 'average' rating - BBC Sport 

I see the BCCI.....sorry I mean the match referee has rated the 2nd Test wicket as average. Nothing to see here lads just some poor batting and world class spin. It makes a bit of a mockery of the whole system really doesn't it?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2021)

Captainron said:



			So nice to have a crowd in a sporting event. The cheers that went up when Kohli won the toss was flipping huge.

Crowds add so much to sport
		
Click to expand...

Apparently as a result of the crowd a new spike in cases so no crowds for the next 3 matches.
Let’s hope we don’t make the same mistake with sports in England


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Apparently as a result of the crowd a new spike in cases so no crowds for the next 3 matches.
Let’s hope we don’t make the same mistake with sports in England
		
Click to expand...


you mean like 10,000 fans at the last 2 premier league rounds of games of the season?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			you mean like 10,000 fans at the last 2 premier league rounds of games of the season?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I meant going forward when we are back to full capacity or as near as but I get your point.
I must admit sport without fans and an atmosphere is boring as.
Just watching the first race at Cheltenham and it’s pants.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 18, 2021)

Anyone watching the t20.. views on the 3rd umpire decision on Dawid Malan’s catch .. looked not out but soft signal was silly


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Anyone watching the t20.. views on the 3rd umpire decision on Dawid Malan’s catch .. looked not out but soft signal was silly
		
Click to expand...


right decision by letter of the laws, laws an ass though

(btw last meeting at the MCC, they talked about adding an "unsighted" option for catches outside the 30 yard circle, where in future they wouldnt give a soft signal. expect this comes in sometime soon)


----------



## Mudball (Mar 18, 2021)

Interesting point of view 

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/ian-chappell-rishabh-pant-has-been-handled-well-by-india-ollie-pope-and-dom-bess-not-so-much-by-england-1254698


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 18, 2021)

Good game today 
Had to feel sorry for India’s bowler bowling the last over,absolutely getting battered by his 2 teammates telling him how to bowl it.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2021)

I get that they play the T20s in the evening so they can get the crowds in (none today though) but if the dew coming down starts to p,at havoc with the ball and the field it doesn't make much sense to me.
As there were no crowds today they could have switched the time, saved electricity and not had an issue with the ball getting damp....
Seems illogical...


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I get that they play the T20s in the evening so they can get the crowds in (none today though) but if the dew coming down starts to p,at havoc with the ball and the field it doesn't make much sense to me.
As there were no crowds today they could have switched the time, saved electricity and not had an issue with the ball getting damp....
Seems illogical...
		
Click to expand...

TV. Lets face it, the players are just pawns now. T20 (when it was Twenty20) may have been created to entice people to the ground but TV has hijacked it. Hence why we have 'time outs' which are not even thinly veiled attempts to shoehorn in as many adverts as possible. As long as people are watching, and they are in India, then the playing conditions are way down the list of priorities. Otherwise why is there two day gaps in between each match? You could play two games one after the other, for instance, but that would mean one match not taking place in the TV prime time slot.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2021)

What. A. Catch.

Absolutely brilliant by Chris Jordan.


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			What. A. Catch.

Absolutely brilliant by Chris Jordan.
		
Click to expand...


Some catch from Roy that


----------



## Mudball (Mar 20, 2021)

What a freak catch... 

Bumbles in Manchester, Nasser in London, DK in Chennai and the match in Ahmedabad... all going very seamlessly. Work from home taken to next level. is this the future of commentary...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			Some catch from Roy that 

Click to expand...

Granted he needed the back up to make it work, but the hard graft was by one man. 

Any chance India will declare so it remains a contest...


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Granted he needed the back up to make it work, but the hard graft was by one man. 

Any chance India will declare so it remains a contest... 

Click to expand...


225 and we chase it down with a ball to spare be ideal


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			225 and we chase it down with a ball to spare be ideal 

Click to expand...

If it's 225 then they are declaring.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 20, 2021)

It is 224.. looks like 1 short of the GM choice


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2021)

Going well then...


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2021)

Sounds like Archer missing most if not all of the IPL due to his elbow injury, not sure that fits a lot of peoples stories........


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2021)

Maybe England should have taken a T20 approach to the Test Matches...they score more runs......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2021)

And......it's all gone wrong. Very difficult to maintain that sort of scoring rate.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			And......it's all gone wrong. Very difficult to maintain that sort of scoring rate.
		
Click to expand...

Not for the Indians it wasn't.

Blew the series when we failed to convert the 4th game.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 20, 2021)

How come Kohl is allowed to keep going off?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			How come Kohl is allowed to keep going off?
		
Click to expand...

Because they are playing in India with home umpires and it’s Kohli


----------



## fundy (Mar 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because they are playing in India with home umpires and it’s Kohli
		
Click to expand...

Just because its Kohli was sadly enough


----------



## Mudball (Mar 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			Just because its Kohli was sadly enough
		
Click to expand...

... and injury... ‘niggle’ is a new word I learnt this series ..


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 20, 2021)

Does 'niggle' mean I am bored now, can I go and sit in the dug out, and have a chat with my mates, while some lesser numpty stands out in the bundu?


----------



## Mudball (Mar 20, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Does 'niggle' mean I am bored now, can I go and sit in the dug out, and have a chat with my mates, while some lesser numpty stands out in the bundu?
		
Click to expand...

highly likely..

Feel for Moen.. played some good cricket when he had a chance, otherwise seniormost water boy.  Tough on him.   Hopefully he will use the IPL to get some confidence back


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not for the Indians it wasn't.

Blew the series when we failed to convert the 4th game.
		
Click to expand...

Chasing is always more pressure than setting a target. We needed someone middle order to finish runs chases, it hasn't happened last two games.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 20, 2021)

Can't wait for this tour to end now. There's been some excellent cricket but the polemics / politics that come with Indian cricket is just poisonous. Kohli is a law unto himself and could probably lump someone on the field and get away with it whilst some of the supposed Indian 'fans' on Twitter are grim. 

Too much if international cricket has descended into a pathetic, nationalistic farce now. Everything comes with an agenda, the posturing / sledging / behaviour is worse than infantile and the attitudes of too many are atrocious. The Big 3 are all as bad as each other. I'd much rather watch anyone outside the Big 3 as at least they look like they are enjoying themselves without the me first everyone else can burn ethos.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 22, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Can't wait for this tour to end now. There's been some excellent cricket but the polemics / politics that come with Indian cricket is just poisonous. Kohli is a law unto himself and could probably lump someone on the field and get away with it whilst some of the supposed Indian 'fans' on Twitter are grim.

Too much if international cricket has descended into a pathetic, nationalistic farce now. Everything comes with an agenda, the posturing / sledging / behaviour is worse than infantile and the attitudes of too many are atrocious. The Big 3 are all as bad as each other. I'd much rather watch anyone outside the Big 3 as at least they look like they are enjoying themselves without the me first everyone else can burn ethos.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.. seems to be going on for ever.   
While Eng seems to have rotated their players in the bubble, i feel for some of the Indian players.  They seem to be in a bubble since the last IPL (whernevr that was), then the heroic Australia tour, then England and 2021 IPL round the corner.  Nowadays, there seems to be cricket all thru the year - pretty much like Golf. It is alright if you are a top player and have money to choose which weekends to compete, otherwise, the tours seem to be full on. 

Finally... anyone knows what is the role of ODIs any more.  If I want to watch a proper cricket, i watch a good test match. If i want to see it being hit all over the park, I was a T20 game.  no point having a 50 over match..


----------



## sunshine (Mar 22, 2021)

That was an interesting T20 series. Some superb skills and entertainment at times, but the conditions played too much of a role.

- India deserved series winners. Mainly for winning the 4th match against the head. Just not right that conditions should favour one side so much in such a short format, winning the toss should not be so critical!
- How do you address the conditions? The matches have to be played in the evening for the huge TV audience (not just domestic they are targeting the massive ex-pat audience). Maybe they could start an hour later so both teams have to bowl in the dew. Maybe they could sweep the outfield between overs to reduce the dew.
- Superb double bluff from India in the last match. They knew Morgan prefers to chase, so set up a good pitch to allow a big score in the first innings.
- Although many teams like to chase in this format, the final match showed the value of scoreboard pressure. All the England batsmen were forced into errors due to the size of the target.
- Good squad rotation from India to blood a few youngsters and experiment ahead of the World T20. I feel England missed a trick here, and could have tried some different ideas, like Stokes opening for example.
- Slow play was a major gripe for me. The amount of conversations before every ball is getting ridiculous, it's turning into american football where you have a tactical change for every play.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 22, 2021)

sunshine said:



			That was an interesting T20 series. Some superb skills and entertainment at times, but the conditions played too much of a role.

- India deserved series winners. Mainly for winning the 4th match against the head. Just not right that conditions should favour one side so much in such a short format, winning the toss should not be so critical!
-* How do you address the conditions?* The matches have to be played in the evening for the huge TV audience (not just domestic they are targeting the massive ex-pat audience). Maybe they could start an hour later so both teams have to bowl in the dew. Maybe they could sweep the outfield between overs to reduce the dew.
- Superb double bluff from India in the last match. They knew Morgan prefers to chase, so set up a good pitch to allow a big score in the first innings.
- Although many teams like to chase in this format, the final match showed the value of scoreboard pressure. All the England batsmen were forced into errors due to the size of the target.
- Good squad rotation from India to blood a few youngsters and experiment ahead of the World T20. I feel England missed a trick here, and *could have tried some different ideas*, like Stokes opening for example.
- Slow play was a major gripe for me. The amount of conversations before every ball is getting ridiculous, it's turning into american football where you have a tactical change for every play.
		
Click to expand...

I think DK on commentary said, they could water the pitch 10 mins before the inning .. that way. even the team batting first has a bit of a sticky wicket.  Of course that does not solve the dew in outfield situation, but makes an interesting situation.  

I think both sides missed a trick.  The series should have been used for experimenting.  winning only gives bragging rights, but would have been more valuable as test bed.  Stokes should have opened.  Similarly, India should have got youngster Insan Kishan and Surya at the same time.  With 5-6 MI players (Rohit, Surya, Hardik, Ishan, Chhaar) It would have however made it into a Mumbai Indians v England - but who cares.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 22, 2021)

Lancashire signing Shreyas Iyer for the Royal London Cup is serious bantz from the BCCI seeing as they won't release players for the 100!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 22, 2021)

Fair play to the BCCI. The hundred is a joke.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 22, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I think DK on commentary said, they could water the pitch 10 mins before the inning .. that way. even the team batting first has a bit of a sticky wicket.  Of course that does not solve the dew in outfield situation, but makes an interesting situation. 

I think both sides missed a trick.  The series should have been used for experimenting.  winning only gives bragging rights, but would have been more valuable as test bed.  Stokes should have opened.  Similarly, India should have got youngster Insan Kishan and Surya at the same time.  With 5-6 MI players (Rohit, Surya, Hardik, Ishan, Chhaar) It would have however made it into a Mumbai Indians v England - but who cares.
		
Click to expand...

I could be wrong, but I'm not sure the pitches changed that much in 20 overs. The outfield changes massively with the dew but is there enough grass on the wicket to make a difference? I think it was more the ball, which skidded on because it was wet. I don't know, all my cricket in India has been played on the beach 

I thought India mixed it up quite well. Bringing new players into the team without making wholesale changes in any one game, which then ends up looking like a reserve game. Good to get the young guns playing alongside the more experienced guys.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 23, 2021)

100 odd runs in 20 overs,...  should be plain sailing for Eng from here... just keep the wickets intact.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2021)

135 for none to 251 all out ain't good in anyone's book...


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 23, 2021)

Probably Jonny Barstow's fault 😜


----------



## Mudball (Mar 23, 2021)

How did Eng lose this one..   my conspiracy says, India loses the next  one and then it keeps interest in the third one. 
Decent pitch, so cant moan about it

Did not watch the full game, but India seems to use a lot of subs.. atleast 2 catches by different subs.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2021)

Missed the ODI, was too busy watching Middlesex v Yorkshire on the live stream


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Missed the ODI, was too busy watching Middlesex v Yorkshire on the live stream 

Click to expand...


wish id known that had been on lol, couldve saved me some stress


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			wish id known that had been on lol, couldve saved me some stress
		
Click to expand...

Was very good quality with commentary as well. There was 3 or 4 streams floating around on You Tube today. Worth keeping an eye out as the counties seem to be using this more and more now.


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2021)

Mudball said:



			How did Eng lose this one..   my conspiracy says, India loses the next  one and then it keeps interest in the third one.
Decent pitch, so cant moan about it

Did not watch the full game, but India seems to use a lot of subs.. atleast 2 catches by different subs.
		
Click to expand...


Car crash batting having all but won the game with the opening partnership with absolutely no game awareness at all and a continuance to adhere to the "its the way we play" strap line

Injuries to Morgan and Billings didnt help, nor did the decision Buttler got but only have themselves to blame from the position they were in, especially knowing they had a couple carrying injuries

Oh and Bhuvi was utterly superb yet again


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Was very good quality with commentary as well. There was 3 or 4 streams floating around on You Tube today. Worth keeping an eye out as the counties seem to be using this more and more now.
		
Click to expand...


barely past the middle of March and clocks not gone forward yet, didnt even register the county warm up stuff had started lol, plenty of grounds you wouldnt fancy fielding for the day


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			barely past the middle of March and clocks not gone forward yet, didnt even register the county warm up stuff had started lol, plenty of grounds you wouldnt fancy fielding for the day
		
Click to expand...

Somerset v Gloucs will be on tomorrow but no commentary. Lancs are streaming their game as well.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			barely past the middle of March and clocks not gone forward yet, didnt even register the county warm up stuff had started lol, plenty of grounds you wouldnt fancy fielding for the day
		
Click to expand...

I used to hate fielding early in the season. Those stinging fingers when someone whacked the ball in your direction. Square leg or cover was the worst


----------



## sunshine (Mar 24, 2021)

Mudball said:



			100 odd runs in 20 overs,...  should be plain sailing for Eng from here... just keep the wickets intact.
		
Click to expand...

should be...


----------



## sunshine (Mar 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Car crash batting having all but won the game with the opening partnership with absolutely no game awareness at all and a continuance to adhere to the "its the way we play" strap line

Injuries to Morgan and Billings didnt help, nor did the decision Buttler got but only have themselves to blame from the position they were in, especially knowing they had a couple carrying injuries

Oh and Bhuvi was utterly superb yet again
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Some of the shots - like Sam Curran dancing down the wicket - were reckless. Felt like they were still in T20 mode.

Also, some of England's bowling / tactics in the last 10 overs was questionable.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 24, 2021)

Should be a good finish in store in the Windies v SL test. Been a very interesting match so far.


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I used to hate fielding early in the season. Those stinging fingers when someone whacked the ball in your direction. Square leg or cover was the worst
		
Click to expand...

Still remember the year it snowed first day of the season, almost 30 years later lol


----------



## sunshine (Mar 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Still remember the year it snowed first day of the season, almost 30 years later lol
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Me too, away at Dulwich college and snow stopped play.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Still remember the year it snowed first day of the season, almost 30 years later lol
		
Click to expand...

You're right, think I was 18 and we were the only game on in the Nidderdale league. Tiniest pitch ever and they got us out for something like 60 and we had them about 20 for 6. Our captain then decided to swap the end of our opening bowler who'd bowled 10 overs, 4 wickets and 2 runs. They won by 4 wickets😜


----------



## Mudball (Mar 26, 2021)

Wow... How tall is this Topley!!  for the batsman, the ball must be coming from top of the sightscreen...


----------



## Mudball (Mar 26, 2021)

Very different approach by India.. slow in the middle.. no boom boom yet..


final score of 336 ...  This should be chaseable by Eng...  just keep some wickets


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

3rd umpire watching a different screen to me yet again, not sure how Stokes survives that lol


----------



## GB72 (Mar 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			3rd umpire watching a different screen to me yet again, not sure how Stokes survives that lol
		
Click to expand...

Glad he did though, 45 runs off 10 balls


----------



## Junior (Mar 27, 2021)

Great chase but still not over enamoured with this series.  

Hussain did a really great piece yesterday about rule changes and how in the past years they have all favoured the batsmen.  For me they need to bring bowlers back into the game more.  Allow them to bowl more bouncers?  Get rid of legside wides ?


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2021)

Junior said:



			Great chase but still not over enamoured with this series. 

Hussain did a really great piece yesterday about rule changes and how in the past years they have all favoured the batsmen.  For me they need to bring bowlers back into the game more.  Allow them to bowl more bouncers?  Get rid of legside wides ?
		
Click to expand...

Just have one ball, so some nice reverse swing at the end of the innings ? One suggestion from yesterday was to try using the pink ball. Might muck up the marketing of limited over games.


----------



## Junior (Mar 27, 2021)

richart said:



			Just have one ball, so some nice reverse swing at the end of the innings ? One suggestion from yesterday was to try using the pink ball. Might muck up the marketing of limited over games.

Click to expand...

I liked the 1 ball idea.   Softer ball is a little harder to hit plus as you say it brings in reverse swing .  

I think the authorities got fed up with fielding teams trying to change it all the time as it was being hit out of shape.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 27, 2021)

Another DRS question... how many of these situations have been in focus during this tour??

https://www.hindustantimes.com/cric...-due-to-dead-ball-clause-101616770789639.html


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Another DRS question... how many of these situations have been in focus during this tour??

https://www.hindustantimes.com/cric...-due-to-dead-ball-clause-101616770789639.html

Click to expand...

Before DRS he would have just been out, so definitely no runs ! Count yourself lucky to still be batting.

England won the World Cup with four overthrows off Stokes bat. Shouldn't that be dead ball in a fair world ?


----------



## Junior (Mar 28, 2021)

Another road.  Who'd be a bowler.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2021)

Rashid?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 28, 2021)

Junior said:



			Another road.  Who'd be a bowler.
		
Click to expand...

The Indians can sure make good batting pitches for 'proper' cricket where the big money is now they have got the sideshow of Test cricket out of the way.

More cricket played in a handful of T20 and 50 over games than a 4 Test series


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2021)

Junior said:



			Another road.  Who'd be a bowler.
		
Click to expand...

Our spinners?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Another DRS question... how many of these situations have been in focus during this tour??

https://www.hindustantimes.com/cric...-due-to-dead-ball-clause-101616770789639.html

Click to expand...

bet it would have been 4 if it was Koli


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

330 feels a pretty level chase here to me, 50 short of where India wouldve expected to be with 15 overs to go too. Should be fun if we get off to a decent start


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2021)

I've been text chatting with a mate all morning...
He reckoned 370 minimum 
I reckoned with a couple more quick wickets they'd struggle to get 330.
He reckons a career in punditry awaits


----------



## Mudball (Mar 28, 2021)

Great pull back by Eng... 330 should be walk in the park... spinners doing the damage and India without any proper spinners... all done within 40 overs


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Great pull back by Eng... 330 should be walk in the park... spinners doing the damage and India without any proper spinners... all done within 40 overs
		
Click to expand...


lol 330 away from home a walk in the park get it in 40 overs, and in the real world?

Bhuvi so good yet again


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2021)

Will this be over before the Grand Prix starts? I think it might be.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			lol 330 away from home a walk in the park get it in 40 overs, and in the real world?

Bhuvi so good yet again
		
Click to expand...

Well they did chase it down in the previous one... Roy and Bairstow were on fire..  today it has been slow and wickets won’t help. 

agree Bhuvi has been excellent. The odd bouncer from Prasidh is keeping the batsman awake


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Well they did chase it down in the previous one... Roy and Bairstow were on fire..  today it has been slow and wickets won’t help.

agree Bhuvi has been excellent. The odd bouncer from Prasidh is keeping the batsman awake
		
Click to expand...


chasing it down once and it being a walk in the park with 10 overs to spare very different through! Feels like a lot on Buttlers shoulders now if England are even to get close but looks like a different player in this format lately


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

Dinesh Karthik been a breathe of fresh air in the comm box this series, lets hope we see more and more of him going forward


----------



## Mudball (Mar 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			Dinesh Karthik been a breathe of fresh air in the comm box this series, lets hope we see more and more of him going forward
		
Click to expand...

I agree... i am pretty sure Sky will line him for the India tour of England ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			Dinesh Karthik been a breathe of fresh air in the comm box this series, lets hope we see more and more of him going forward
		
Click to expand...

He has been very good 

As each game goes by watching Kohli acting like a child and then celebrating like a footballer just puts you off


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has been very good

As each game goes by watching Kohli acting like a child and then celebrating like a footballer just puts you off
		
Click to expand...


the constant cheerleading of his antics from others in the comm box doesnt help either


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			the constant cheerleading of his antics from others in the comm box doesnt help either
		
Click to expand...

Apparently he is a “character” - Nope - he is a disrespectful petulant child


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

Livingstone a real talent, be nice to see him get a decent run in the white ball side. Today may be a bit too much to ask mind


----------



## Mudball (Mar 28, 2021)

Which team did the ECB send in today??


----------



## Mudball (Mar 28, 2021)

Whatever you say about Kohli... that Rashid catch was pure instinct and anticipation 

The previous ball you could hear him shouting to Prashid in Hindi at long off to run in and take the catch (rather than stop the boundary) .. the match situation, Curran’s wicket more imp for India than saving runs ..


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

Not sure Curran hitting well enough to be turning down these singles, gonna have to trust Wood


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			Not sure Curran hitting well enough to be turning down these singles, gonna have to trust Wood
		
Click to expand...

Not just me then.


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not just me then. 

Click to expand...

if it was Topley fair enough but cant leave 10 runs out there with Wood at the other end, putting all the pressure on himself and making it harder than needs to, and yet might still get us home, Bhuvi must bowl the next one youd think


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			Not sure Curran hitting well enough to be turning down these singles, gonna have to trust Wood
		
Click to expand...

And maybe he is hitting well enough to be turning down singles...


----------



## Mudball (Mar 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			Not sure Curran hitting well enough to be turning down these singles, gonna have to trust Wood
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the ‘take it deep’ strategy is working.. this is an England game to lose now..

Running between is atrocious


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

how do you give that out on the field lol, india got no reviews and a dead ball nothing to do with it of course


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 28, 2021)

India couldn’t catch Covid today.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 28, 2021)

And again. What the hell?!


----------



## Mudball (Mar 28, 2021)

Comedy fielding ... come on Curran .. a well deserved ton awaits you..


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Comedy fielding ... come on Curran .. a well deserved ton awaits you..
		
Click to expand...


ton completely and utterly irrelevant, game result all that matters


----------



## paddyc (Mar 28, 2021)

Cant do it now surely


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2021)

some throw that

pressure told on England here as the finish line has got closer 

over to you Topley lol


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 28, 2021)

Topley the new Leach with that single..?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 28, 2021)

If Curran had pushed a few overs earlier instead of playing for crease time...


----------



## paddyc (Mar 28, 2021)

great game great knock from Curran


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2021)

If there's a face I would like to see the smug grin wiped off of it is Virat Kohl's.


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2021)

good to see Athers 18 year old son help himself to a ton off Yorkshire today before retiring to give others a chance, alongside one of his uni team mates who also got a ton. Not how the pre season county v uni games are supposed to go


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2021)

some effort to score 193 in an ODI and be on the losing side


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			some effort to score 193 in an ODI and be on the losing side
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% sure I am OK with how he was run out either, although I guess he really should have carried on running regardless.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 4, 2021)

Thoughts on this run out... if this happened at our club, I hope our coach brings the batsman back..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378783145768714244


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 4, 2021)

Poor from the keeper, a cheap move and not what cricket is supposed to be about. @Mudball , surely the captain would call him back, not your coach?


----------



## Mudball (Apr 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Poor from the keeper, a cheap move and not what cricket is supposed to be about. @Mudball , surely the captain would call him back, not your coach?
		
Click to expand...

Our team is U10.. they pick up what they see on TV.  Hence the coach needs to ensure they have good habits. 
BTW, the keeper was Quinton de kock .. SA captain & international superstar... expect more of this in the IPL


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 4, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Our team is U10.. they pick up what they see on TV.  Hence the coach needs to ensure they have good habits.
BTW, the keeper was Quinton decock .. SA captain & international superstar... expect more of this in the IPL
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, now that makes sense, re coach. 

Totally agree. Kids in all sports copy what they see the pro's do. It's important that coaches instill the correct way to behave. 

Do you think the nature and showbiz style of 20-20 encourages the pushing of boundaries?


----------



## Mudball (Apr 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, now that makes sense, re coach. 

Totally agree. Kids in all sports copy what they see the pro's do. It's important that coaches instill the correct way to behave. 

[BOLD] Do you think the nature and showbiz style of 20-20 encourages the pushing of boundaries? [/BOLD]
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.. it’s been only a week of nets, but the batsman are already trying switch shots, standing outside off.. moving around etc.. bowlers learning to bowl short, cross seam .. this is all still U10-11 .. 
my son’s stock delivery is an inswinger, this week he has been practicing bowling a slow ball by going cross seam. It is funny to watch, but got a couple of ‘wickets’ in the net


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2021)

The joys of early season lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379430463400386566


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 8, 2021)

First day of The County Cricket season. Quick question and NO googling:

What is the format for The County Championship this season? Shattered just trying to understand it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			First day of The County Cricket season. Quick question and NO googling:

What is the format for The County Championship this season? Shattered just trying to understand it!
		
Click to expand...

Three Divisions to start with - play each other home and away 

Top two then go into another division, 3rd and 4th into another and 5th and 6th into another 

They then play each other once but not the team you played previously 

Whoever is top in the top division wins the County champs 

The top two also then play for the Bob Willis trophy over 5 days


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Three Divisions to start with - play each other home and away

Top two then go into another division, 3rd and 4th into another and 5th and 6th into another

They then play each other once but not the team you played previously

Whoever is top in the top division wins the County champs

The top two also then play for the Bob Willis trophy over 5 days
		
Click to expand...


Be easier to just give it to Essex again imo  they keep trying to stop them


----------



## Tongo (Apr 8, 2021)

Had the live stream of Middlesex v Somerset on earlier. The coverage is excellent for a stream, almost as good as normal TV coverage.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 8, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Three Divisions to start with - play each other home and away

Top two then go into another division, 3rd and 4th into another and 5th and 6th into another

They then play each other once but not the team you played previously

Whoever is top in the top division wins the County champs

The top two also then play for the Bob Willis trophy over 5 days
		
Click to expand...

Impressive LP knowing the info from the top of your head


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 8, 2021)

Somebody I have never heard of called Haines, for Sussex is 136 not out against Lanci. He only has 800 runs @24 throughout his career. Hopefully Manchester will be too cold for Sussex after 4 day.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 8, 2021)

yesterday, my son was at the county colt outdoor training..  It was freezing and windy.  They switched hard ball for incredi balls.  He said it was trying to play with rocks.  I thought I would go for a walk while he was training.  Walked about 100 yards and then returned to the warmth of the car.   Mad weather..


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 8, 2021)

Mudball said:



			yesterday, my son was at the county colt outdoor training..  It was freezing and windy.  They switched hard ball for incredi balls.  He said it was trying to play with rocks.  I thought I would go for a walk while he was training.  Walked about 100 yards and then returned to the warmth of the car.   Mad weather..
		
Click to expand...

ahh, brings back memories of the first games of the season, wearing tee shirt, long sleeve shirt and two jumpers preying the ball wasn't hit hard at you in the covers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Impressive LP knowing the info from the top of your head
		
Click to expand...

They were talking about it on 5live last night to explain it all


----------



## Mudball (Apr 10, 2021)

Now Sadiq is not universally loved and I don’t want to get into a political debate. But I think this is bonkers.. or is IPL going to down the NFL route of having an exibition game 

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...ng-indian-premier-league-games-to-the-capital


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2021)

No thanks - maybe he shoold help our own leagues out before inviting the rich over 

Already plenty of cricket to watch in london


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Now Sadiq is not universally loved and I don’t want to get into a political debate. But I think this is bonkers.. or is IPL going to down the NFL route of having an exibition game

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...ng-indian-premier-league-games-to-the-capital

Click to expand...



Exhibition game like the other 60+ in it each year?

IPL love in gone way beyond reality (money really does talk), will be compounded by tv pretty much only showing international and franchise cricket going forward, the paucity of county cricket being televised this year is ridiculous. The ECB are killing the counties as theyve wanted to for years and will finally succeed (as well as ruining the sport at the same time), doesnt surprise me to see the likes of Khan making joke statements like this

I see the IPL rolled out the standard script of a last ball thriller for the competition opener yet again this year, what a shock that was


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2021)

hahaha this is brilliant


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381189454698795010


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2021)

Well that’s a nice surprising win , thought we were destined to lose after our first innings but some great bowling to skittle them out for 143 and then some solid batting from some more players that England wlll ignore gave us a good start in the fight to finish second behind Essex 😁


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that’s a nice surprising win , thought we were destined to lose after our first innings but some great bowling to skittle them out for 143 and then some solid batting from some more players that England wlll ignore gave us a good start in the fight to finish second behind Essex 😁
		
Click to expand...


opposite for Essex, looked in control when Worcs were 150/6


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that’s a nice surprising win , thought we were destined to lose after our first innings but some great bowling to skittle them out for 143 and then some solid batting from some more players that England wlll ignore gave us a good start in the fight to finish second behind Essex 😁
		
Click to expand...

No cannot accept that. you cannot be Liverpool P and not support Lanci. Suppose we will now be calling you Bridgewater Phil or Burnham and Berrow Phil! Great result btw.


----------



## Junior (Apr 11, 2021)

James Vince for England


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			No cannot accept that. you cannot be Liverpool P and not support Lanci. Suppose we will now be calling you Bridgewater Phil or Burnham and Berrow Phil! Great result btw.
		
Click to expand...


just call him HockeyPhil, its easier


----------



## Mudball (Apr 11, 2021)

On the subject of the IPL...  good to see the English team spread across all the teams (except Mumbai).   Previously, it was mostly all of them in Rajasthan, but now seems to have an Englishman in every tent.  
Lots of young uncapped Indian players too..  

A bit disappointed to see DK behind the stumps rather than a mic..


----------



## Piece (Apr 13, 2021)

Another cracking start to the season from Surrey. Time to import some more "stars"


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2021)

Heath Streak banned for 8 years for breaching anti corruption code

https://resources.pulse.icc-cricket...bbe3c2a/Decision-of-the-ICC-28-March-2021.pdf



tip of the iceberg......


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2021)

Essex in all sorts of trouble at 74/7 having won the toss and batted


----------



## IanM (Apr 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			Essex in all sorts of trouble at 74/7 having won the toss and batted 

Click to expand...

Who bats on an April pitch?   - I guess it saves you batting last on it!


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2021)

IanM said:



			Who bats on an April pitch?   - I guess it saves you batting last on it!
		
Click to expand...

got nearly 500 batting first last week, didnt get to 100 this


----------



## Mudball (Apr 17, 2021)

Unfortunately Ben Stokes out of IPL  after a scan revealed that he'll have to undergo surgery on his finger. 

Hopefully he will recover in time for the India tour (if that happens)


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Unfortunately Ben Stokes out of IPL  after a scan revealed that he'll have to undergo surgery on his finger.

Hopefully he will recover in time for the India tour (if that happens)
		
Click to expand...


Think you mean out of the New Zealand test series


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			Essex in all sorts of trouble at 74/7 having won the toss and batted 

Click to expand...


cracking finish incoming, been some turn around from Essex.

Durham 100/7 chasing 168, beware the injured batsman! Great to be able to watch live  coverage


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			cracking finish incoming, been some turn around from Essex.

Durham 100/7 chasing 168, beware the injured batsman! Great to be able to watch live  coverage
		
Click to expand...

Well that was an enjoyable mornings viewing 😁


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2021)

IanM said:



			Who bats on an April pitch?   - I guess it saves you batting last on it!
		
Click to expand...


I guess the answer is Simon Harmer  

Actually wasnt that bad a pitch tbh, hes just too good defending a total at this level. What England could do with a spinner of his quality.........


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Well that was an enjoyable mornings viewing 😁
		
Click to expand...


time to walk the dog before the Arsenal game, not so looking forward to that one haha


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			time to walk the dog before the Arsenal game, not so looking forward to that one haha
		
Click to expand...

Fulham?? You should be thinking this could be a Carlsberg Sunday. 😁


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			Actually wasnt that bad a pitch tbh, hes just too good defending a total at this level. What England could do with a spinner of his quality.........
		
Click to expand...

We had a similar game there three years ago - won the toss, batted first and got rolled for 50.  And then won...

Full Scorecard of Yorkshire vs Essex 2018 - Score Report | ESPNcricinfo.com 

Its an odd ground, the pitch badly needs a full relaying.


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			We had a similar game there three years ago - won the toss, batted first and got rolled for 50.  And then won...

Full Scorecard of Yorkshire vs Essex 2018 - Score Report | ESPNcricinfo.com

Its an odd ground, the pitch badly needs a full relaying.
		
Click to expand...


Pretty much every pitch worldwide needs relaying imo, that said, pitch really wasnt to answer for the scores in this weeks game. Did a bit on day 1 as it should in April, turned a little last day, but not in anyway excessively, actually looked a decent wicket if a touch on the slow side


----------



## Tongo (Apr 18, 2021)

Have been watching the Derbyshire v Worcestershire stream off an on this week. The streams are of excellent quality combined with the beeb radio commentary. Was an interesting game. The streams also provides an opportunity to watch counties that i haven't seen very often.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 18, 2021)

Impressive match figures from Matt Parkinson Lanci, 6 for 88 from 53 overs. Ex Lanci player Luke Proctor last man out I. 90’s.
Agree with Tongo that the live stream is much better this season


----------



## Tongo (Apr 18, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Impressive match figures from Matt Parkinson Lanci, 6 for 88 from 53 overs. Ex Lanci player Luke Proctor last man out I. 90’s.
Agree with Tongo that the live stream is much better this season
		
Click to expand...

The streams have the advantage that the commentators are people who know about the counties and the players rather than the ignorant airhorns / cliche jockeys employed by the TV companies!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 24, 2021)

Apparently India's hospitals are close to breaking point in some cities with people tweeting for help for their relatives due to the surge in COVID cases but the IPL continues. Something fundamentally wrong with that. Yes, they are in a bubble but some acknowledgement of what's happening around them wouldn't go amiss. Wonder what the players think as they see this on their hotel TV'S? Or is it just about the money?


----------



## Mudball (Apr 25, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Apparently India's hospitals are close to breaking point in some cities with people tweeting for help for their relatives due to the surge in COVID cases but the IPL continues. Something fundamentally wrong with that. Yes, they are in a bubble but some acknowledgement of what's happening around them wouldn't go amiss. Wonder what the players think as they see this on their hotel TV'S? Or is it just about the money?
		
Click to expand...

One of the broadsheets has decided to stop covering the IPL. A bit of grandstanding according to some. Others on Twitter complaining that IPL is the only entertainment to keep people indoors. Others suggesting they stop Bollywood, EPL, comics etc.


----------



## fundy (Apr 25, 2021)

Fairplay to Warks, some chase that today 

Decent one by Nhants too it seems


----------



## Tongo (Apr 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			Fairplay to Warks, some chase that today 

Decent one by Nhants too it seems
		
Click to expand...

Cracking day of Champo cricket. Gloucestershire holding on for a nailbiting draw at the AB as well as those victories for Warks and Northants.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2021)

Some play from Jadeja in the smash and grab.


----------



## Junior (Apr 26, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Cracking day of Champo cricket. Gloucestershire holding on for a nailbiting draw at the AB as well as those victories for Warks and Northants.
		
Click to expand...

Matty Parkinson for England!!!!!!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 26, 2021)

Junior said:



			Matty Parkinson for England!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Agree entirely as I quoted his figures in an earlier match. Sure all you cricket men will remember when Simon Kerrigan made his debut for England!


----------



## splashtryagain (Apr 26, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/56878844

What a fantastic story👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2021)

I see Hamed has found his touch again - a ton in each innings , interesting to see how he goes this season


----------



## Junior (Apr 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I see Hamed has found his touch again - a ton in each innings , interesting to see how he goes this season
		
Click to expand...

Good to see.    Lyth is the next cab off the rank I think ......


----------



## Mudball (Apr 30, 2021)

Looks like Glenn Maxwell stood his ground after getting clean bowled for a golden duck.. umpire had to call for tv replay before he walked..


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Looks like Glenn Maxwell stood his ground after getting clean bowled for a golden duck.. umpire had to call for tv replay before he walked..
		
Click to expand...


was that so he could stick around and try and hit a 12 in the circus?

in the real cricket Essex got 550 but the more it gets buried by the broadcasters and press the less likely it is that it actually happened


----------



## Mudball (May 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			was that so he could stick around and try and hit a 12 in the circus?

in the real cricket Essex got 550 but the more it gets buried by the broadcasters and press the less likely it is that it actually happened
		
Click to expand...

Remind me when do the county’s start? 🤣


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2021)

Some game at Headingley, Yorkies win by 1 run


----------



## Tongo (May 2, 2021)

fundy said:



			Some game at Headingley, Yorkies win by 1 run 

Click to expand...

Yeah, just a shame Northants didnt win.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 2, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Yeah, just a shame Northants didnt win. 

Click to expand...

Being a Lanci  fan 100% agree


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2021)

Somerset keep on winning to ensure that we will prob finish runners up again 😁


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Somerset keep on winning to ensure that we will prob finish runners up again 😁
		
Click to expand...


not going to be us you finish runners up to this years the way its looking


----------



## Tongo (May 2, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Being a Lanci  fan 100% agree
		
Click to expand...

Yorkshire are the only county that I dislike. Although my home county, Hampshire, have become very dislikeable.


----------



## Tongo (May 2, 2021)

Cracking finish at Brizzle too.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2021)

Gloucs chased down 350 having been 50/3 some effort that


----------



## Tongo (May 2, 2021)

fundy said:



			Gloucs chased down 350 having been 50/3 some effort that
		
Click to expand...

I watched quite a bit of this and Tom Lace and Ian Cockbain batted well. Ticked along at first and then accelerated after tea, didnt chase too hard, too soon.


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2021)

Poor old sky having to cover the county championship live this week now that the IPL has been postponed. Cant wait to hear how much they love county cricket and support the game blah blah blah. Good of them to bring the rain too


----------



## Tongo (May 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			Poor old sky having to cover the county championship live this week now that the IPL has been postponed. Cant wait to hear how much they love county cricket and support the game blah blah blah. Good of them to bring the rain too 

Click to expand...

We've all moved on to the live streams with their far superior commentary and without the Sky buffoonery and hype. So they can politely jog on, find some other franchise tosh to overhype and leave English domestic cricket to the fans.


----------



## Piece (May 4, 2021)

Wife said what's all this glitter and shiny-stuff in this cricket game. I was watching an IPL game. She then said if football was like this then she would watch for the glittery kit. Nothing was said by me and I quietly turned over....


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2021)

Piece said:



			Wife said what's all this glitter and shiny-stuff in this cricket game. I was watching an IPL game. She then said if football was like this then she would watch for the glittery kit. Nothing was said by me and I quietly turned over....
		
Click to expand...


and the undred gains another fan


----------



## Tongo (May 4, 2021)

Piece said:



			Wife said what's all this glitter and shiny-stuff in this cricket game. I was watching an IPL game. She then said if football was like this then she would watch for the glittery kit. Nothing was said by me and I quietly turned over....
		
Click to expand...

Well, T20 cricket is cricket for those who don't actually like watching cricket.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Well, T20 cricket is cricket for those who don't actually like watching cricket.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoy the T20 Blast - I don’t think they have gone too far with that


----------



## Piece (May 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I enjoy the T20 Blast - I don’t think they have gone too far with that
		
Click to expand...

T20 is enjoyable.

But it's not cricket.

We are already seeing poor Test Match techniques due to T20.


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I enjoy the T20 Blast - I don’t think they have gone too far with that
		
Click to expand...


good luck getting to see much of it or it containing the players you would expect it to this summer


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2021)

i see sky are showing an enhanced youtube feed of Midds v Gloucs. So rather than pick the best game just the nearest will do lol, and lets piggyback the counties stream initiative too rather than actually covering the match fully

think id rather they were still showing the circus lol


----------



## Tongo (May 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I enjoy the T20 Blast - I don’t think they have gone too far with that
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, i enjoy the Blast and generally go down to the Ageas Bowl for one or two games. (Have bought a ticket to the double header that they have there this summer) 

My beef is that T20, in England at least, doesnt attract people interested in cricket but people interested in a night out. When i go down to the AB i for the Blast i would say that only about a quarter of those there are actually watching the game. The other three quarters pay minimal attention unless a six is clouted. Now, i'm not interested in Football anymore but at least Football fans talk about the game, the players, the tactics etc, even if many an opinion is wildly biased. At the Blast far too many people have not the foggiest about who is playing, the tactics of the game or the counties in general. It's a night out and has become an equivalent of the Darts where there are too many only interested in getting dressed up, drinking too much and trying to get on TV. It's a false economy as it appears that the Blast is popular, which it is, but that doesnt translate into people becoming interested in the sport at large or consider taking up the sport. Participation is a watchword with those in charge, especially with the 100, but the shorter the format, the less likely it seems to interest people in actually playing. None of it has arrested the massive fall off of players once they reach their late teens. This is, naturally, a nuanced issue and not just about T20 attendance but if you encourage an ethos of not really paying attention to the actual sport rather than all the fripperies then is it any wonder that people remain lukewarm about the sport?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2021)

Piece said:



			T20 is enjoyable.

But it's not cricket.

We are already seeing poor Test Match techniques due to T20.
		
Click to expand...

And we also see some very good test players from T20 - there is a place for it within the sport , provided it doesn’t dominate 

The likes of the IPL appears to dominate the sport - test cricket should be first and foremost 



fundy said:



			good luck getting to see much of it or it containing the players you would expect it to this summer 

Click to expand...

I would enjoy it going back to the old days where the paid mercenaries don’t appear


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392051854259990530
Let’s see if Giles is still that adamant when it gets closer 

As for CC - another great win for Somerset

Overton looking like the form bowler at the moment


----------



## Grizzly (May 11, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Yorkshire are the only county that I dislike. Although my home county, Hampshire, have become very dislikeable.
		
Click to expand...

What did we Yorkies do to earn your dislike?


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2021)

Guessing Jofras fit again  dont see many like that in county cricket


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392791149019025408


----------



## Mudball (May 16, 2021)

Will there be another sting in the tail? 

https://www.cricket.com.au/news/cam...owlers-cricket-australia-statement/2021-05-16


----------



## Piece (May 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			Guessing Jofras fit again  dont see many like that in county cricket


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392791149019025408

Click to expand...

And not fit again. Long standing elbow that won't resolve itself. Maybe some serious surgery is needed sharpish.


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2021)

Piece said:



			And not fit again. Long standing elbow that won't resolve itself. Maybe some serious surgery is needed sharpish.
		
Click to expand...


yeah this goes one of two ways, surgery later this year and proper rest or he becomes a T20 gun for hire

why do I think it doesnt end well


----------



## Junior (May 18, 2021)

Test squad announced today.....Buttler, Archer, Stokes, Bairstow,  Woakes not available.   Who would you go for?  My team is......

Burns, Bracey, Crawley,  Root, Pope, Lawrence, Foakes, Bess, Overton, Broad, Anderson.

Possibly Leach for Bess and I'd put Curran  in for Broad or Anderson if they wanted to rotate.


----------



## Grizzly (May 18, 2021)

I think Curran and Ali are also deemed unavailable.  I'd go:

Sibley (pending his return)
Bracey
Crawley
Root
Pope
Lawrence
Foakes
C Overton
Robinson
Broad 
Anderson

Burns, Wood, Leach to fill out the squad


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2021)

Would like to see Bracey get a go but talk that Sibley is fit again means he likely plays so probably comes down to Bracey or Burns. Pretty sure Robinson gets a run out. Leach likely to be the only spinner, if they pick one (assuming Harmer is still a Saffer  )

Sibley, Bracey, Crawley, Root, Pope, Lawrence, Foakes, Overton, Robinson, Broad, Anderson, Leach as a 12, Stone, Wood and Burns make up the squad

Not sure there will be any left field picks albeit if ever there was a good time for one, does look very unbalanced without Stokes


----------



## Grizzly (May 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			Would like to see Bracey get a go but talk that Sibley is fit again means he likely plays so probably comes down to Bracey or Burns. Pretty sure Robinson gets a run out. Leach likely to be the only spinner, if they pick one (assuming Harmer is still a Saffer  )

Sibley, Bracey, Crawley, Root, Pope, Lawrence, Foakes, Overton, Robinson, Broad, Anderson, Leach as a 12, Stone, Wood and Burns make up the squad

Not sure there will be any left field picks albeit if ever there was a good time for one, does look very unbalanced without Stokes
		
Click to expand...

In mid season English conditions, probably not - it will be four quicks and Root/Lawrence will share the "all rounder" overs with a bit of tweak if it is needed.  I scratched my head to think of fit/available all rounders and there weren't many - Jordan Thompson is promising but too raw, and the likes of Luis Reece, Ryan Higgins etc are just too military a medium.  One name that could work is Matt Critchly, not that we need a leg spinner per se, but it would give the selectors a chance to look at him.


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			In mid season English conditions, probably not - it will be four quicks and Root/Lawrence will share the "all rounder" overs with a bit of tweak if it is needed.  I scratched my head to think of fit/available all rounders and there weren't many - Jordan Thompson is promising but too raw, and the likes of Luis Reece, Ryan Higgins etc are just too military a medium.  One name that could work is Matt Critchly, not that we need a leg spinner per se, but it would give the selectors a chance to look at him.
		
Click to expand...


Darren Stevens 

before Phil pops up with Lewis Gregory


----------



## Grizzly (May 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			Darren Stevens 

before Phil pops up with Lewis Gregory
		
Click to expand...

Be wonderful if they gave him a game - he's like CDG's old man!  Not sure I see the point in Gregory though!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2021)

Squad: Joe Root (Yorkshire), James Anderson (Lancashire), James Bracey (Gloucestershire), Stuart Broad (Nottinghamshire), Rory Burns (Surrey), Zak Crawley (Kent), Ben Foakes (Surrey), Dan Lawrence (Essex), Jack Leach (Somerset), Craig Overton (Somerset), Ollie Pope (Surrey), Ollie Robinson (Sussex), Dom Sibley (Warwickshire), Olly Stone (Warwickshire), Mark Wood (Durham)

Think missing that all rounder in the middle but Overton has put on a few runs this summer so far 

Don’t think it’s too much of a surprise


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			Darren Stevens 

before Phil pops up with Lewis Gregory
		
Click to expand...

I see Stevens is 130 not out from 230/8 so far  def the man for the job


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2021)

150 partnership up for the 9th wicket now, Cummins has a Leach-esque 1 not out


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2021)

finally gone for 190  not bad for a 45 year old!!!!


----------



## Tongo (May 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			finally gone for 190  not bad for a 45 year old!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Had it on in the background. Was an astonishing innings bearing in mind how Kent's batsmen struggled. Fair play to Miguel Cummins as well for showing such restraint and discipline.


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Had it on in the background. Was an astonishing innings bearing in mind how Kent's batsmen struggled. Fair play to Miguel Cummins as well for showing such restraint and discipline.
		
Click to expand...


hes just got Labuschagne out too lol, albeit with a rather large assist from the umpire


----------



## Mudball (May 26, 2021)

Foaks out of test..  James Bracey makes debut..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2021)

Burns
Sibley
Crawley
Root
Pope
Lawrence 
Bracey
Robinson
Wood
Broad
Anderson 

No spinner 

or the top wicket taker so far in Overton - what a shock 🙄


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Burns
Sibley
Crawley
Root
Pope
Lawrence 
Bracey
Robinson
Wood
Broad
Anderson 

No spinner 

or the top wicket taker so far in Overton - what a shock 🙄
		
Click to expand...


Far more worrying, wheres Darren Stevens 😂😂😂


----------



## Tongo (Jun 2, 2021)

Jeremy Coney on comms. Bliss.


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Jeremy Coney on comms. Bliss. 

Click to expand...


a diamond in amongst some utter garbage looking at the roster


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2021)

Robinson looks good. Definitely a touch of the Angus Fraser


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2021)

richart said:



			Robinson looks good. Definitely a touch of the Angus Fraser
		
Click to expand...


sadly its going to be his social media posts from years ago and not his bowling thats the talking point


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2021)

Well thats one way to start your test career with a century at Lords on debut  Well batted Devon Conway, congrats.

Not surprisingly, Englands one dimensional attack looking very err 1 dimensional on a slow flat Lords deck. Im sure Root thinks if he looks round the field often enough he'll find that he did pick a spinner after all


----------



## Tongo (Jun 2, 2021)

New Zealand are such a quiet, unassuming side that you dont realise just how good some of their players have performed in recent times. The likes of BJ Watling and Tom Latham have fantastic averages in the last 2-3 years that had they played for one of the big 3 they'd have been raved about for ages.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2021)

fundy said:



			Well thats one way to start your test career with a century at Lords on debut  Well batted Devon Conway, congrats.

Not surprisingly, Englands one dimensional attack looking very err 1 dimensional on a slow flat Lords deck. Im sure Root thinks if he looks round the field often enough he'll find that he did pick a spinner after all 

Click to expand...

Superb from Conway- should be a good addition to our squad 😁

The pitch is always going to be flat there with no overcast conditions so what did Root do - 4 seamers.


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2021)

Make that 200 at Lords on debut, very well batted sir!

Some comeback from England today despite Conways stunning innings, real shame they didnt have the option of a spinner to go to yesterday to exert some control. Now in danger of undoing it all with Wagner making it look easy at no 11 haha


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2021)

4 overs short on day 1 was bad enough, 8 overs short on day 2. Fans getting short changed as per usual and no one cares and you get clowns like Rob Key defending the pitiful over rates and attempts to manage it

Bring back banning skippers or give them proper penalties, financial and runs


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			4 overs short on day 1 was bad enough, 8 overs short on day 2. Fans getting short changed as per usual and no one cares and you get clowns like Rob Key defending the pitiful over rates and attempts to manage it

Bring back banning skippers or give them proper penalties, financial and runs
		
Click to expand...

Hell yes. 90 overs in 6 hours 30 should be straightforward enough.


----------



## Junior (Jun 4, 2021)

Where has Devon Conway been??? Looks quality ....average 47 in first class, 46 in odi and and 44 in T20. 

Has he been waiting to qualify for NZ ? (He was born in SA)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2021)

Junior said:



			Where has Devon Conway been??? Looks quality ....average 47 in first class, 46 in odi and and 44 in T20.

Has he been waiting to qualify for NZ ? (He was born in SA)
		
Click to expand...

Yep - just been waiting for him to qualify - I believe NZ gave him a central contract before he even qualified


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 4, 2021)

I think he had previously spent enough time over here to qualify for England. I know he spent some time playing club cricket in England as an overseas pro.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 4, 2021)

Out of interest Why are New Zealand treated like a second rate test nation. Series with them are always entertaining and played in a great spirit but they only ever seem to be invited for 2 or 3 test tours. Why do they never get the main summer tourist 5 test treatment.


----------



## fundy (Jun 4, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Out of interest Why are New Zealand treated like a second rate test nation. Series with them are always entertaining and played in a great spirit but they only ever seem to be invited for 2 or 3 test tours. Why do they never get the main summer tourist 5 test treatment.
		
Click to expand...

the short answer is £££££££

not even sure there is a longer answer lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			the short answer is £££££££

not even sure there is a longer answer lol
		
Click to expand...

Tests with them are always close and entertaining and they should get 5. Sadly though you are right and that means it is unlikely to change ☹.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Out of interest Why are New Zealand treated like a second rate test nation. Series with them are always entertaining and played in a great spirit but they only ever seem to be invited for 2 or 3 test tours. Why do they never get the main summer tourist 5 test treatment.
		
Click to expand...

NZ is underrated in people's mind, but they must be doing something right if they are playing the finals of the Test in a few weeks....    Very quiet an unassuming team led by a great skip and some quality players.  Way better than their neighbours..

In other news, looks like Robinson to be dropped for his social media history >>

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...EMS2hdQzp1ppOqgVwQ-ra03MOzcyYnDLTHstA1aeeRJyk


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

Mudball said:



			NZ is underrated in people's mind, but they must be doing something right if they are playing the finals of the Test in a few weeks....    Very quiet an unassuming team led by a great skip and some quality players.  Way better than their neighbours..

In other news, looks like Robinson to be dropped for his social media history >>

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...EMS2hdQzp1ppOqgVwQ-ra03MOzcyYnDLTHstA1aeeRJyk

Click to expand...


knowing england theyll pick Overton in his place lol


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

Pretty dull day, Burns rode his luck to keep us in the game. NZ content to bat and cant see them declaring early tomorrow, likely to be closer to tea than lunch at the current rate!

So today they got another extra half hour (for the lost days play) on top of the extra half hour and still they werent able to bowl 90 overs in 7 hours of play! Another 9 overs the paying public has been shorted

Going to lose a day to the rain and a session to overrates by the end of the test!


----------



## Mudball (Jun 5, 2021)

The Ganguly v Conway coincidence …


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2021)

Game on, thats a pretty punchy declaration in modern times  NZ not too worried about giving England a sniff without the likes of Stokes and Buttler in the middle order


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Game on, thats a pretty punchy declaration in modern times  NZ not too worried about giving England a sniff without the likes of Stokes and Buttler in the middle order
		
Click to expand...

You’re just too used to Root being an overly negative muppet when it comes to declarations. 

Hopefully this total is enough of a carrot for England to have a dart at it.


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2021)

Captainron said:



			You’re just too used to Root being an overly negative muppet when it comes to declarations. 

Hopefully this total is enough of a carrot for England to have a dart at it.
		
Click to expand...


Need a bigger carrot lol


----------



## Tongo (Jun 6, 2021)

Captainron said:



			You’re just too used to Root being an overly negative muppet when it comes to declarations.

Hopefully this total is enough of a carrot for England to have a dart at it.
		
Click to expand...

England skippers in general seem too conservative regarding declarations.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/57377362
😂


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/57377362
😂
		
Click to expand...


I saw it at the time, brilliant


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2021)

Boring boring England. Why the hell didn’t they even try and have a go? Pathetic


----------



## Dando (Jun 6, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Boring boring England. Why the hell didn’t they even try and have a go? Pathetic
		
Click to expand...

Safety first mate! Can’t run the risk of going for it and then relying on Stuart “the bunny” broad to shut up shop


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			Safety first mate! Can’t run the risk of going for it and then relying on Stuart “the bunny” broad to shut up shop
		
Click to expand...

There were many times during the session where they could have looked to accelerate but just put the anchor down 

So onto the next test 

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...will-miss-englands-second-test-vs-new-zealand

I can see Leach coming into the team - prob as a direct replacement for Robinson but would also like to see Overton come in , think to replace Broad

NZ will prob have Boult come in plus Patel


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There were many times during the session where they could have looked to accelerate but just put the anchor down 

So onto the next test 

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...will-miss-englands-second-test-vs-new-zealand

I can see Leach coming into the team - prob as a direct replacement for Robinson but would also like to see Overton come in , think to replace Broad

NZ will prob have Boult come in plus Patel
		
Click to expand...


not sure theyll be rushing to bring Overton in after the Robinson situation but there will definitely be some changes to the bowling attack, expect the top 7 stays the same

NZ intention was that Boult was unlikely to play either test against England and being aimed at the India game, be interesting to see if that changes. Think theyre massive favs if he does play


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2021)

They should have started positive. Too 4 to have a look at making it possible. You then have 6 to hold the fort if it goes all Tottenham on you. 

Root is a great player but he has zero cajones


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 6, 2021)

What they've done to Robinson is utter ball cocks 😠


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			What they've done to Robinson is utter ball cocks 😠
		
Click to expand...

Standard these days I’m afraid - people will always go searching for a skeleton

I’m more dumbfounded that someone with ECB isn’t doing these checks when players get called up


----------



## Junior (Jun 7, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			What they've done to Robinson is utter ball cocks 😠
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.   Bad tweets from 8 years ago that were in very poor taste, but , hardly worth an investigation.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Junior said:



			Agreed.   Bad tweets from 8 years ago that were in very poor taste, but , hardly worth an investigation.
		
Click to expand...

Problem is though they have to be seen to be doing something. Otherwise is cricket for all like the say.
I agree 8 years have probably changed him a great deal.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 7, 2021)

Robinson should’ve been withdrawn from the match immediately or not suspended at all. It’s a terrible message to wait for a game to finish before suspending him.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			Safety first mate! Can’t run the risk of going for it and then relying on Stuart “the bunny” broad to shut up shop
		
Click to expand...

A bit disappointing from England.  It may be a good result from an optics pov, but what has Eng got to lose by going for it. The Test WC is not in play, so why not try a different approach for this series.  We can think of returing to playing safe when the rankings reset.  .. rant over


----------



## Junior (Jun 7, 2021)

A young inexperienced side trying to get 273 in 2 sessions against one of the best swing attacks in the world.......Part of me doesn't blame them, part of me is disappointed they didn't try.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 7, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Problem is though they have to be seen to be doing something. Otherwise is cricket for all like the say.
I agree 8 years have probably changed him a great deal.
		
Click to expand...

So are they going to go back and check every single but if social media for the last 8 years for the rest of the squad. Same applies to footballers, the Olympic squad, where does it stop.
he's apologised, move on. What point does the suspension serve ?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 7, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			So are they going to go back and check every single but if social media for the last 8 years for the rest of the squad. Same applies to footballers, the Olympic squad, where does it stop.
he's apologised, move on. What point does the suspension serve ?
		
Click to expand...

It allows time for an investigation to determine if there is more to it. It’s right that his actions are given more scrutiny in case he’s done or said worse in the subsequent years.


----------



## fundy (Jun 7, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			So are they going to go back and check every single but if social media for the last 8 years for the rest of the squad. Same applies to footballers, the Olympic squad, where does it stop.
he's apologised, move on. What point does the suspension serve ?
		
Click to expand...


this is the problem, the ECB are going to make a rod for their own back (theres a surprise). plenty of others have already been back through other players social media accounts and there are definitely some other comments, maybe not as bad, that are the wrong side of the line. also plenty rumbling about Overton and his incident with Zaidi several years ago and how that was handled (or swept under the carpet) by the ECB, this will be magnified if he is the one to replace Robinson in the side

or you ask what action theyre taking in the Azeem Rafiq situation at Yorkshire, where the enquiry into institutionalised racism is surprise surprise taking a lot longer than it was supposed to, no doubt and result will come out post season

sadly this feels far more like a good publicity opportunity for the ecb rather than actually taking consistent action as and when needed but that shouldnt really surprise anyone

anyone for the undred


----------



## Mudball (Jun 7, 2021)

this shouwed up on my twitter feed as a promoted feed..   In case the Palace clicks on it, would they suspend Kate?


----------



## sunshine (Jun 7, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Robinson should’ve been withdrawn from the match immediately or not suspended at all. It’s a terrible message to wait for a game to finish before suspending him.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think they could have withdrawn him in the middle of the match and ruined the game. The incidents didn’t relate to the match. 

Unusually, it looks like the ECB have done the right thing here. They need to hold an investigation to properly understand the context and determine the appropriate sanctions. 

I find it depressing how the politicians have got involved. Especially the privileged middle class white males who seem quick to brush racism under the carpet.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 8, 2021)

Monty Panesar calling Robinson today on ITV after being fined for what he did 8 years’ ago in Brighton. A tad hypocritical.

Fundy may know but who is the latest cricketer  overnight who is going to be named for tweets a few years’ ago?


----------



## Mudball (Jun 8, 2021)

A good thing that came out of this Robinson episode.. 

Driving my 11 yr old cricket nut to school.  The news came on the radio talking about Robinson incident.  First reaction.. 
Nipper: 'We discussed about the incident during our PSHE class yesterday!!!.  We read it.  It was not good'
Me:  So what do you think? what should we do?
N:  We should be very careful about what we post on social media. 

Irrespective of what you think about ECB 's action and the (unsurprising) BoJo 'support'... if i can get a 11yr old to understand social media impact; then that is a good result.


----------



## fundy (Jun 8, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Monty Panesar calling Robinson today on ITV after being fined for what he did 8 years’ ago in Brighton. A tad hypocritical.

Fundy may know but who is the latest cricketer  overnight who is going to be named for tweets a few years’ ago?
		
Click to expand...


Have heard some rumours but nothing for sure. Theres plenty of tweets being "shared" and/or deleted soon after from years back. Dom Bess got the right approach, called back into the England squad, deleted his twitter account!

Its the poor YTS lad at the ECB I feel for who is now going through every single tweet from every England player for the last decade now!


----------



## Mudball (Jun 9, 2021)

Eoin Morgan, Jos Buttler under scanner for allegedly mocking Indians on Twitter; ECB starts investigation
https://www.timesnownews.com/sports...ns-on-twitter-ecb-starts-investigation/768036


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 9, 2021)

Mudball said:



Eoin Morgan, Jos Buttler under scanner for allegedly mocking Indians on Twitter; ECB starts investigation
https://www.timesnownews.com/sports...ns-on-twitter-ecb-starts-investigation/768036

Click to expand...

A further step into the New Dark Age. Salem eat yer heart out!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 9, 2021)

Jimmy Anderson has also.admitted some previous 'mistakes'


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Jimmy Anderson has also.admitted some previous 'mistakes'
		
Click to expand...

Did Broad complain about his 10 year old comparison


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2021)

Kane Williamson out of the second test


----------



## Mudball (Jun 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			Kane Williamson out of the second test
		
Click to expand...

Did he send a tweet too?


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2021)

76/0 after 5.5 chasing 152 and end in a thai. If that was the IPL.................


----------



## Piece (Jun 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			76/0 after 5.5 chasing 152 and end in a *thai*. If that was the IPL.................
		
Click to expand...

It would be a curry? 😜


----------



## Mudball (Jun 9, 2021)

I haven’t seen the video, but I think batsman do it all the time.. same with fielders who claim sharp catch while tv replay show they might have grassed it… 

https://wisden.com/series-stories/doull-pope-should-be-sanctioned-for-claiming-he-hit-first-innings-lbw 

Haven’t they watched any footy recently?


----------



## Captainron (Jun 10, 2021)

International Cricket is in rarified air when it comes to officiating. Any sort of dissent is always punished with a fine or a ban depending on how vehement the incident is. Having an independent match referee helps ensure that all incidents are checked over. 

Love it


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2021)

Watling out injured for NZ too, theyve also rested half their side ahead of the india game it seems (no Boult, De Grandhomme, Jamieson, Santner)

England gone in with 4 seamers, no spinner and a pretty long looking tail!


----------



## Mudball (Jun 10, 2021)

Is 'The Edge' one of the better cricket related movies out there?

Watched part of it with my son last evening.  He is having a bit of a crisis.  
Last year he was one of the best batsman, who could also bowl medium pace.   This year, he seems to have become a medium/fast bowler with a mean inswinger who can also bat.   has lost his batting confidence.  After one of the county age group games where he scored a mighty one, he was crying in the car.   A bit of digging conversations later, he said that the club/school boys banter is that he is only in squad for his bowling and he cant be a batsman or a fielder.  Hence he has been fielding in the deep.   So he now thinks he cannot bat. 

There is always a fine line between banter & bullying inside a locker room and currently no plans to get involved in.  So just talking to him about how to create his 'bubble'.   One of the things that i wanted to do was watch the edge with him.  We havent yet got to the part where the folks - monty, KP et al start talking about their mental issues.  but looking fwd to it

either way, he seems to have taken something on.  had a great inning this weekend. Opened for his club at the Cup match.  Hit 28 in 3 overs and retired... nothing to prove.


----------



## Piece (Jun 10, 2021)

Bracey... 🤦🏻🏏🚕


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 10, 2021)

that's his last test


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2021)

NZ's day today. Broad has been good today, Jimmy average, Wood and Stone a bit naff. Our only spinner, Root, on show not great either.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my god but Lawrence has the worst action in world cricket


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Oh my god but Lawrence has the worst action in world cricket
		
Click to expand...


its no Paul Adams


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2021)

Can you imagine being Leach/Bess/any young England spinner last test and this one so far??????


----------



## Captainron (Jun 11, 2021)

And the crowd need to learn some new songs. Trotting put the same 3 songs. Getting pretty boring.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh bloody hell. The useless dopey twit has a wicket


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Oh bloody hell. The useless dopey twit has a wicket
		
Click to expand...


A list of bowlers with a worse Test bowling average than Dan Lawrence:
Shane Warne
Anil Kumble
Jimmy Anderson
Stuart Broad
Kapil Dev
Rangana Herath
Harbhajan Singh
Nathan Lyon
Makhaya Ntini
Ian Botham
Daniel Vettori
Chaminda Vaas
Bob Willis
Mitchell Johnson
Zaheer Khan


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			Bracey... 🤦🏻🏏🚕
		
Click to expand...

Not much better behind the sticks 😮


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			Not much better behind the sticks 😮
		
Click to expand...


bit of luck next test we'll pick both a spinner and a keeper


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			bit of luck next test we'll pick both a spinner and a keeper 

Click to expand...

Pick a spinner to keep wicket and pick a keeper to be a spinner? 😉


----------



## Captainron (Jun 12, 2021)

If they’re so bothered about batting depth then play Moeen Ali.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2021)

Captainron said:



			If they’re so bothered about batting depth then play Moeen Ali.
		
Click to expand...

Guess he is on a break again


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess he is on a break again
		
Click to expand...


played in the blast for Worcs last night and in Englands T20 squad coming up


----------



## Captainron (Jun 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess he is on a break again
		
Click to expand...

He’s in the T20 squad. He’s a decent spinner and a better than average number 8. Problem solved


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2021)

Captainron said:



			He’s in the T20 squad. He’s a decent spinner and a better than average number 8. Problem solved
		
Click to expand...

Something isn’t right with him - came in for 1 test in India then left


----------



## Captainron (Jun 12, 2021)

Captainron said:



			And the crowd need to learn some new songs. Trotting put the same 3 songs. Getting pretty boring.
		
Click to expand...

I’m at the point where I would happily flog everyone singing that godawful “don’t take me home” dirge.


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I’m at the point where I would happily flog everyone singing that godawful “don’t take me home” dirge.
		
Click to expand...


prob best you dont watch much English sport for the next month or two


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 12, 2021)

Going well at Edgbaston...


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2021)

A nice juicy, wide half volley will take care of Crawley


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2021)

🙈


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2021)

England trying to make sure this is done in plenty of time for tomorrows football, might even get to see the 2nd half of tonights Denmark game at this rate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2021)

So when do we start to think that Silverwood is just another Moores - decent at county level , not good enough at international level and when can we point out that Root just isn’t good enough as a captain


----------



## Captainron (Jun 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			prob best you dont watch much English sport for the next month or two 

Click to expand...

thankfully this should be over PDQ


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So when do we start to think that Silverwood is just another Moores - decent at county level , not good enough at international level and when can we point out that Root just isn’t good enough as a captain
		
Click to expand...

The get out is that we are watching an Eng side missing some first teamers. And NZ too btw. 

However it shows there isn't much talent left in the Eng locker for Test Match cricket.


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So when do we start to think that Silverwood is just another Moores - decent at county level , not good enough at international level and when can we point out that Root just isn’t good enough as a captain
		
Click to expand...

Silverwood was always unproven and was mainly hope that he would go on to better. Not the biggest Root captaincy fan here but hard to be too critical in current circumstances, cupboards pretty bare once you take a handful of our better players out. Who do you replace him with?


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2021)

🙈🙈

Time to watch Den v Fin...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			The get out is that we are watching an Eng side missing some first teamers. And NZ too btw.

However it shows there isn't much talent left in the Eng locker for Test Match cricket.
		
Click to expand...

I guess if they branch out there might well be some talent 

I guess Abell is the next Hildreath 


fundy said:



			Silverwood was always unproven and was mainly hope that he would go on to better. Not the biggest Root captaincy fan here but hard to be too critical in current circumstances, cupboards pretty bare once you take a handful of our better players out. Who do you replace him with?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Burns 🤷‍♂️


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess if they branch out there might well be some talent 

I guess Abell is the next Hildreath 


Maybe Burns 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...


hardly a compelling option is it 

Buttler if he bats 6 and doesnt keep?


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2021)

England all out by 10.59am, at least the ECB can not worry about the refunds by not finishing last night


----------



## Mudball (Jun 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			England all out by 10.59am, at least the ECB can not worry about the refunds by not finishing last night
		
Click to expand...

It means I have time to mow the garden before heading in to watch my son’s match. 
reassuring to see a half depleted Kiwi side has rolled us over in half the time


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 13, 2021)

Piece said:



			The get out is that we are watching an Eng side missing some first teamers. And NZ too btw. 

However it shows there isn't much talent left in the Eng locker for Test Match cricket.
		
Click to expand...

But as the pundits have quite rightly pointed out, those currently occupying the top five in the order are the men making runs at county level. They are England’s current go-to top five, the alternative being players untried at Test level who are not really performing on the county circuit.

The technique, shot selection and mentality of our batters are all horrible to watch. Horrible. It’s like watching England of yesteryear.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 13, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			But as the pundits have quite rightly pointed out, those currently occupying the top five in the order are the men making runs at county level. They are England’s current go-to top five, the alternative being players untried at Test level who are not really performing on the county circuit.

The technique, shot selection and mentality of our batters are all horrible to watch. Horrible. It’s like watching England of yesteryear.
		
Click to expand...

When you watch all the kiwi batsmen with immaculate defence techniques, playing the ball late under their eyes you realise how far off it all ours are. Every single England player pushes their hands away from their body.

The whole top 5 could do with a whole season working on their techniques at leaving and defence.


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			When you watch all the kiwi batsmen with immaculate defence techniques, playing the ball late under their eyes you realise how far off it all ours are. Every single England player pushes their hands away from their body.

The whole top 5 could do with a whole season working on their techniques at leaving and defence.
		
Click to expand...


a quick look at the batting averages of the two sides tells you all you need to know sadly


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			a quick look at the batting averages of the two sides tells you all you need to know sadly
		
Click to expand...

If any of the young batsmen like Lawrence and Crawley haven't worked out that they need that for a long test career then theirs no hope.
Sibley's technique is do full of holes I've no idea if he can sort them all out


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			If any of the young batsmen like Lawrence and Crawley haven't worked out that they need that for a long test career then theirs no hope.
Sibley's technique is do full of holes I've no idea if he can sort them all out
		
Click to expand...


theres definitely an approach within the england set up that attitude and approach is more important than technique


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			theres definitely an approach within the england set up that attitude and approach is more important than technique
		
Click to expand...

I think the Kiwi's have all followed Williamson's lead. They have an identikit technique which has been shown for decades to work. whereas ours come out of a poor county circuit with all sorts of issues and rather than work with them we toss them back into the championship.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			theres definitely an approach within the england set up that attitude and approach is more important than technique
		
Click to expand...

We have focused so much on white ball cricket during the last few years that we are in a right royal mess in the longer format.

Jason Roy is a classic case in point. A wonderful and destructive white ball player but, when he made his Test debut, I think I’m right in saying he had never batted for more than three hours in one first class innings.

We are now a very, very poor Test side. A long winter ahead, methinks.


----------



## Piece (Jun 13, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			But as the pundits have quite rightly pointed out, those currently occupying the top five in the order are the men making runs at county level. They are England’s current go-to top five, the alternative being players untried at Test level who are not really performing on the county circuit.

The technique, shot selection and mentality of our batters are all horrible to watch. Horrible. It’s like watching England of yesteryear.
		
Click to expand...

I hear you. World of difference between County and Test Match. Too much one-day focus and result pitches have led to crap Test Match technique. The Kiwis gave us lesson in batting against a moving ball.


----------



## Piece (Jun 13, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I think the Kiwi's have all followed Williamson's lead. They have an identikit technique which has been shown for decades to work. whereas ours come out of a poor county circuit with all sorts of issues and rather than work with them we toss them back into the championship.
		
Click to expand...

Plus the Kiwis are playing on consistent home wickets to allow their techniques to develop.


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2021)

Have to laugh at the ECB (yet again)

First womens test for a long time and they are making them play on a strip that was used for a T20 blast game the other day rather than them getting a fresh strip and refusing to change despite requests from the England captain among others lol

Actions and words, actions and words


----------



## Piece (Jun 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			Have to laugh at the ECB (yet again)

First womens test for a long time and they are making them play on a strip that was used for a T20 blast game the other day rather than them getting a fresh strip and refusing to change despite requests from the England captain among others lol

Actions and words, actions and words
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps a used strip accommodates a 65mph "quick" better 😉


----------



## Captainron (Jun 16, 2021)

I can’t get excited for a womens test match. I just can’t.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 17, 2021)

Just watched the first over after lunch (of the womens test)  while on a break and it is just totally underwhelming. The 'quick' is sending it down at 61mph. Batter spooned a chance to mid off. Fielder ran away from the ball.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 17, 2021)

I've been listening to the women's test on TMS and enjoyed it. Largely different commentators who offer different insights to the current TMS lot. Less crustiness and buffoonery and none of the look at me arrogance of Vaughan and 'in my day' claptrap of Boycott. Brilliant, robust discussion on the pitch farrago yesterday where the ECB copped plenty of flack. 

Doesnt bother me about who bowls at what speed or who hits it how far. Is women's Tennis less of a watch because the players dont serve as fast? The match has ebbed and flowed nicely. India looked in charge at 160 odd without loss but a collapse has levelled things up again.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 17, 2021)

One another subject, I've written a blog piece on the county live streams and where they go next that might interest:

www.yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2021/06/17/county-streams-what-next/


----------



## Mudball (Jun 17, 2021)

Watched a bit of the woman's game..  Am I allowed to say that i found the long hair of the bowler very distracting.  As a batsman looking at the ball being released, suddenly a long mane of hair catches the corner of the eye..  Though i am assuming that women batsman are used to playing those conditions for a long time.. 


To  ensure a balanced view.. i would be distracted by Jofra's jewellery if i was batting..  that is a conversation for another day..


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 19, 2021)

WTC - Overcast,  swinging about and its easy to see the 2 Indian openers have such a superior technique to our guys....


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2021)

Karl102 said:



			WTC - Overcast,  swinging about and its easy to see the 2 Indian openers have such a superior technique to our guys....
		
Click to expand...


superb cricket so far, great batting in testing conditions

interesting to see NZ go in with no spinners and India pick both of theirs, expect the right answer may have been in the middle


----------



## Captainron (Jun 19, 2021)

Absolute mickey take that the WTC final is not on main event but the ladies test is.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Absolute mickey take that the WTC final is not on main event but the ladies test is.
		
Click to expand...

 Was surprised too… but both are finals…


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 19, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Absolute mickey take that the WTC final is not on main event but the ladies test is.
		
Click to expand...

British broadcaster in ‘show home nation test match’ drama.

its the last day of the ladies test, and the WTC final has 4 days after today….not to mention Sky Sports promoting more women’s sport.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 19, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			British broadcaster in ‘show home nation test match’ drama.

its the last day of the ladies test, and the WTC final has 4 days after today….not to mention Sky Sports promoting more women’s sport.
		
Click to expand...

The pinnacle of the sport is on the B channel? Incorrect decision for me.


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Was surprised too… but both are finals…
		
Click to expand...

not surprised in the slightest, not sure if that says more about me or sky lol


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

Atherton on commentary… there are some English batsman who are wondering why the Kiwis did not ball like this to them. 

Maybe i was watching a different match… Eng lost the match due to poor batting rather than difficult bowling. If nothing else, these conditions and the amount of swing this morning would have been more difficult for us


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2021)

Im guessing walking down the track at Kyle Jamieson  isnt the best of ideas lol


----------



## Captainron (Jun 19, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			British broadcaster in ‘show home nation test match’ drama.

its the last day of the ladies test, and the WTC final has 4 days after today….not to mention Sky Sports promoting more women’s sport.
		
Click to expand...

Sky should create a “sky sports women” channel and show they’re committed to it. They would have to broadcast more women’s sport to fill it and therefore have to be present at more.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Sky should create a “sky sports women” channel and show they’re committed to it. They would have to broadcast more women’s sport to fill it and therefore have to be present at more.
		
Click to expand...

They also need to find a cameraman who can follow the ball .. the number of times the ball has been hit to leg side while the camera pans the other way …


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			They also need to find a cameraman who can follow the ball .. the number of times the ball has been hit to leg side while the camera pans the other way …
		
Click to expand...

Need to find better umpires as well , I think that's five overturned decisions and we are only 2 and bit innings through


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

Good even match so far.. Great start by India, and a great pull back by NZ..

Also DK in the commentary box… he comes with some golden nuggets


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

What was the Kohli review all about?? Fair point for him to ask about it… kiwis get a free review


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			What was the Kohli review all about?? Fair point for him to ask about it… kiwis get a free review
		
Click to expand...


Illingworth seen enough of him so burnt one of the umps 3 reviews


----------



## Captainron (Jun 19, 2021)

Watched a little more of the ladies test. England have a chance to win but seem to be trying to go for a draw?

Spinner has no one stopping 1 on the off side. Indian ladies are just rocking back and cutting. Free runs. Silly


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

Could be the tweet of the century…  (or be posted to the Laughter thread)


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Could be the tweet of the century…  (or be posted to the Laughter thread)

View attachment 37134

Click to expand...


I saw that earlier, the ultimate description of confidence (or stupidity) that tweet lol


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			I saw that earlier, the ultimate description of confidence (or stupidity) that tweet lol
		
Click to expand...

glad the guy is an Aussie… if he was from the subcontinent, people would have chewed him up and spat him out…


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			glad the guy is an Aussie… if he was from the subcontinent, people would have chewed him up and spat him out…
		
Click to expand...


if hed been english theyd have just laughed at the irony!!!!!


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			if hed been english theyd have just laughed at the irony!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

for all you know he is a pome .. venting after a few early morning pints after the footy


----------



## Mudball (Jun 20, 2021)

My untrained opinion says 250 would be a good 1st inning score.

Only watched a few bits, but what i found interesting is the number of times india has been running 3s… a rare sight in test matches

Edit: looks like I jinxed Ashwin… 250 is now a stretch with the tail


----------



## Mudball (Jun 20, 2021)

What is the point of having floodlights switched on all day and then abandoning the day due to bad light … what have I missed


----------



## fundy (Jun 20, 2021)

Mudball said:



			What is the point of having floodlights switched on all day and then abandoning the day due to bad light … what have I missed
		
Click to expand...


the theory is that seeing a red ball under floodlights, especially in the dusk period is still difficult and dangerous, hence when they play night tests they use the pink ball, still have to have a certain level of natural light


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2021)

The Hundred advert 😫🤬🤬🤬


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 20, 2021)

What annoyed me most is that they didn't separate the live text commentary of the Women's test match and that of the NZ v India game. The updates were India 73-1 and then India 128-4 (just made those numbers up) but you couldn't just get one or the other. I had no interest in what was happening in the women's test match but to see what was happening in the men's NZ v India test I had to click on the link that had both. The cynic in me thinks that this is so BBC Sport can inflate the numbers of those that were interested in the women's game.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2021)

Cricket like Golf keeps shooting itself in its foot.. Why oh Why, dont they start a match day early? 
It make sense to start early rather than extending the end of the day play given that the light fades early here.  Someone needs to think beyond old rule books. 

If the old argument is TV revenues.. then in this case the base audience in India and NZ are timezones ahead of the UK.


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Cricket like Golf keeps shooting itself in its foot.. Why oh Why, dont they start a match day early? 
It make sense to start early rather than extending the end of the day play given that the light fades early here.  Someone needs to think beyond old rule books. 

If the old argument is TV revenues.. then in this case the base audience in India and NZ are timezones ahead of the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with tv times, more to do with moisture in English pitches and bar the middle of summer if you play too early in the morning you give the bowling side a massive advantage. Agree they need to be more flexible as to when they do and dont play but early starts in England in the main arent a good idea

Bit harsh to be too critical when they cant get a game done in 6 days not 5 when its basically rained for half the match. Theyd be better off focussing on making sure they bowl overs at a proper rate when they do play and finding a way to play more in poor light. Getitng dark early also a function of the days weather, some days lately you could have played at 9pm 

PS its raining again this morning


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 22, 2021)

They should have played it in Glasgow, having to put the sprinkler on today😘


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2021)

fundy said:



			Nothing to do with tv times, more to do with moisture in English pitches and bar the middle of summer if you play too early in the morning you give the bowling side a massive advantage. Agree they need to be more flexible as to when they do and dont play but early starts in England in the main arent a good idea

Bit harsh to be too critical when they cant get a game done in 6 days not 5 when its basically rained for half the match. Theyd be better off focussing on making sure they bowl overs at a proper rate when they do play and finding a way to play more in poor light. Getitng dark early also a function of the days weather, some days lately you could have played at 9pm 

PS its raining again this morning 

Click to expand...

Given all the rain we had, i am assuming they would have super soakers going around.  Why wait for nature to take care of the dew.  keep pitch under cover and use a soaker/rope to pick up the dew..  

Switched on to watch the match during lunch...  saw Shami get Taylor out... then a series of maiden overs and bingo.. 2 more gone.   Brilliant test match bowling.  From cricinfo ""India have already bowled 29 maidens to NZ, they faced 33 in their entire innings..." observes Rajeev, "talking about creating pressure. "


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Given all the rain we had, i am assuming they would have super soakers going around.  Why wait for nature to take care of the dew.  keep pitch under cover and use a soaker/rope to pick up the dew..  

Switched on to watch the match during lunch...  saw Shami get Taylor out... then a series of maiden overs and bingo.. 2 more gone.   Brilliant test match bowling.  From cricinfo ""India have already bowled 29 maidens to NZ, they faced 33 in their entire innings..." observes Rajeev, "talking about creating pressure. "
		
Click to expand...


Nothing to do with the outfield and ropes/supersoppers etc its to do with the wicket and the difference some moisture in the surface makes. And keeping the pitch covered increases that moisture in the wicket. If you want to face someone at 90mph on one thats got a bit too much moisture in it be my guest


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2021)

10 overs lost through over rates, but hey no one cares

wonder if india are going to get as much stick as england did recently for playing defensively lol


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2021)

me think match is in an interesting space at the moment...  cant see India win this..  a few quick wickets in the morning and Kiwis will go after it like an ODI..


----------



## Mudball (Jun 23, 2021)

Well that it … this is a kiwi game.. they have been a great team. Well  deserved (esp after the ODI WC)

If India can draw this (unlikely) then they both deserve a medal. Indians may be doing a rain dance today.

Good batting conditions today… so who knows..


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Well that it … this is a kiwi game.. they have been a great team. Well  deserved (esp after the ODI WC)

If India can draw this (unlikely) then they both deserve a medal. Indians may be doing a rain dance today.

Good batting conditions today… so who knows..
		
Click to expand...


draw still  big favourite, wont be if Jadeja succeeds in running a couple out though lol

if you like test cricket the first hour after lunch at least should be fascinating viewing


----------



## Mudball (Jun 23, 2021)

Pant & Jadeja v/s Jamison after lunch..  agree, set up for a good contest.. 

Can someone remove boring Gavaskar from commentary...  Put DK on..


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2021)

next hour might be even more fascinating, game very much on..........


----------



## Dando (Jun 23, 2021)

i am sure the Board of Corrupt Cricket India will no doubt raise a complaint about something and try and get result overturned


----------



## Mudball (Jun 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			i am sure the Board of Corrupt Cricket India will no doubt raise a complaint about something and try and get result overturned
		
Click to expand...

against the English weather maybe... bloody climate change.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 23, 2021)

It’s kiwi day today.. if India win or draw this, it will be a miracle.. I will drink an extra pint if that happens

My only gripe is that we have only 1 match to decide a winner… a 3 match series would have been ideal. Also takes weather out of the equation.


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2021)

Brilliant win for New Zealand, chuffed for them, really hard working well organised side

And who do you think didnt want a 3 match series btw....


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2021)

Surely thats the end of the 4 day test conversation, reserve days the way forward


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 23, 2021)

Great result for we Kiwis!
Surprised that India collapsed today. Though, as I've been reminded by a mate, their record in England is pretty dire while English conditions suit NZ teams pretty well!


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Great result for we Kiwis!
Surprised that India collapsed today. Though, as I've been reminded by a mate, their record in England is pretty dire while English conditions suit NZ teams pretty well!
		
Click to expand...


conditions to suit, albeit their record in england very similar to Indias!

maybe more series should be played on neutral grounds, england v south africa in India seems a decent idea


----------



## Mudball (Jun 23, 2021)

... wonderful exhibition of what test cricket is all about.  Could not have won by a more deserving side.  Well played guys and hopefully it heals some of the scars from 2019.

... India played well to get here (esp the series in Australia), but could not bring their A-game.  Hopefully, they will give Kohli a break from Test captaincy and let Rahane run the show. 

now off to watch some crash wallop against Sri Lanka..

PS:  Absolutely loath the LPGA advt _*'... its all about the Benjamins. babies' *_


----------



## Captainron (Jun 23, 2021)

New Zealand are such a good team. Glad they beat India to win the championship. 

Little island like that has the best rugby and cricket team on the planet on a regular basis. Amazing


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 23, 2021)

Captainron said:



			New Zealand are such a good team. Glad they beat India to win the championship.

Little island like that has the *best rugby* and cricket *team on the planet* on a regular basis. Amazing
		
Click to expand...

Coming from a Saffi, that's high praise! BTW. There's more than 1 island!!


----------



## Captainron (Jun 24, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Coming from a Saffi, that's high praise! BTW. There's more than 1 island!!
		
Click to expand...

Island nation it was meant to be. Unreal that it only has a population of around 5 million.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 24, 2021)

I’m not keen on Michael Vaughan as a commentator, and even less Phil Tufnell. Thank heaven Sky retain the lion’s share of cricket coverage.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 25, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I’m not keen on Michael Vaughan as a commentator, and even less Phil Tufnell. Thank heaven Sky retain the lion’s share of cricket coverage.
		
Click to expand...

Vaughan is toxic. I think he keeps getting gigs because he is controversial. A modern day Boycott although at least Boycott's nauseating shtick is largely about either himself or cricket. Largely himself and his cricket.

Tufnell is a microcosm of TMS as a whole for me. When he first joined TMS he was entertaining and insightful but has gone too far down the loveable rogue route and has almost become a parody of himself. Much like TMS he seems to have lost his way a little when it comes to commentary. Listening to Jeremy Coney during the WTC Final demonstrated how the level of commentary has dropped.

Interestingly, I found the commentary during the women's test refreshing. Alex Hartley and Izzy Westbury were very good. They stuck largely to cricket and cricketing issues and seemed very knowledgeable rather than try and create a new version of the golden days of TMS which is where present day TMS is going wrong for me. There's a lot of tomfoolery about women commentators but, like the men, there are some very good commentators and some poor equivalents. I still remember te former Aussie player Mel Jones was excellent during the 2019 World Cup.   

Similarly, I've been watching some of the Irish Interpros cricket on Cricket Live's You Tube stream and their commentary is very good. Perhaps not being encumbered with the whole BBC / TMS aura allows them to just commentate and they do it well.


----------



## Piece (Jul 1, 2021)

If anyone was saving time later to watch Eng v Sri Lanka today, you may want to tune in now otherwise it could be over soon!


----------



## Mudball (Jul 1, 2021)

incredible story around how data is transforming cricket >> https://www.wired.co.uk/article/cricviz-twenty20-cricket-data


----------



## fundy (Jul 1, 2021)

Mudball said:



			incredible story around how data is transforming cricket >> https://www.wired.co.uk/article/cricviz-twenty20-cricket-data

Click to expand...


those in cricket are slowly catching up with the gambling models and their data


----------



## Piece (Jul 1, 2021)

Piece said:



			If anyone was saving time later to watch Eng v Sri Lanka today, you may want to tune in now otherwise it could be over soon! 

Click to expand...

Curse of the commentator. . Will have something to chase.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 2, 2021)

fundy said:



			those in cricket are slowly catching up with the gambling models and their data 

Click to expand...

Every sport has its set of bad actors..  the same data approach applies to NBA, MLB, Premier league etc..


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2021)

Jimmy Anderson has just taken his 1000th first class wicket. Some effort that considering more than half of them have been in test matches!!!! He has 5/3 so far today and been utterly unplayable lol


----------



## Neilds (Jul 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Jimmy Anderson has just taken his 1000th first class wicket. Some effort that considering more than half of them have been in test matches!!!! He has 5/3 so far today and been utterly unplayable lol
		
Click to expand...

He has 6 for 8 after 8 overs at the moment - if it was an Under 11s game they would take him off to give the others a chance


----------



## Piece (Jul 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Jimmy Anderson has just taken his 1000th first class wicket. Some effort that considering more than half of them have been in test matches!!!! He has 5/3 so far today and been utterly unplayable lol
		
Click to expand...

Kent 29/7 😁🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 5, 2021)

Piece said:



			Kent 29/7 😁🤣
		
Click to expand...

After deciding to bat 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2021)

Piece said:



			Kent 29/7 😁🤣
		
Click to expand...


Darren Stevens says hold my beer!!!!

He couldnt could he.....


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2021)

34/8 and Jimmy has 7 lol

Stevo gonna be stranded here......


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 5, 2021)

Not a bad day for Lanci in the first 41 overs. Anderson 10- 5-19-7 some bowling performance


----------



## Piece (Jul 6, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Not a bad day for Lanci in the first 41 overs. Anderson 10- 5-19-7 some bowling performance
		
Click to expand...

You can see the whole spell on social media...if you want!


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2021)

3 players and 4 backroom squad tested positive and the whole England squad now self isolating.

Stokes to captain a completely different side against Pakistan in the ODI now. Be interesting to see who gets a hit


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			3 players and 4 backroom squad tested positive and the whole England squad now self isolating.

Stokes to captain a completely different side against Pakistan in the ODI now. Be interesting to see who gets a hit
		
Click to expand...

So why do the whole team have to isolate where as in football it’s just one person and others 🤷‍♂️

Reckon one Somerset player may get in 😂


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So why do the whole team have to isolate where as in football it’s just one person and others 🤷‍♂️

Reckon one Somerset player may get in 😂
		
Click to expand...


2 on all accounts Gregory and Overton

Rumoured still no place for Alex Hales though, as Mrs Morgan still doesnt want him anywhere near the squad even though none of the squad will be there lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2021)

England squad for Pakistan ODIs: Ben Stokes (captain), Jake Ball, Danny Briggs, Brydon Carse, Zak Crawley,
Ben Duckett, Lewis Gregory, Tom Helm, Will Jacks, Dan Lawrence, Saqib Mahmood, Dawid Malan, Craig Overton,
Matt Parkinson, David Payne, Phil Salt, John Simpson, James Vince


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			2 on all accounts Gregory and Overton

Still no place for Alex Hales though, seems Mrs Morgan still doesnt want him anywhere near the squad even though none of the squad will be there lol
		
Click to expand...

Shame Banton will miss out - called into the squad for the last ODI

Hales will clearly never play again - don’t understand it , yep he has messed up in the past but he isn’t Pietersen


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shame Banton will miss out - called into the squad for the last ODI

Hales will clearly never play again - don’t understand it , yep he has messed up in the past but he isn’t Pietersen
		
Click to expand...


you only have to look at whos captaining this side!

rules only apply to those they want them to


----------



## Piece (Jul 8, 2021)

Good draw for Surrey 

Hants - 488a0
Surrey - 72, 122/8


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

Piece said:



			Good draw for Surrey 

Hants - 488a0
Surrey - 72, 122/8
		
Click to expand...


some vigil by Amla, they batted over 100 overs for the 122/8 lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

Always concerning when the England captain can barely name half his side at the toss lol


----------



## Piece (Jul 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			Always concerning when the England captain can barely name half his side at the toss lol
		
Click to expand...

Heard that on the radio! I'm watching live and need to educate myself on some of these names


----------



## Neilds (Jul 8, 2021)

Good comment on the BBC cricket site - The only way England will get decent opposition is to play against themselves!  Plenty of players look good enough at the moment


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Good comment on the BBC cricket site - The only way England will get decent opposition is to play against themselves!  Plenty of players look good enough at the moment 

Click to expand...


back to the good old days when australia used to include australia A in the one day series, and nearly lost to them in the final lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

Mahmood has taken his chance with both hands, been excellent today, will rightly be seeing more of him over the rest of the summer


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2021)

Never seen a scorecard like the Zimbabwe one versus Bangladesh. They need nearly 500 to win, or bat a day and a half to survive for a draw.

Kaitano batting for the draw has 2 off 70 balls whilst Taylor batting for the win has 90 off 70 balls!!!!!


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2021)

State of Surrey - paying Ashwin a fortune to play 1 county championship game!!!

they do like to re-inforce every other fan has of them!


----------



## Piece (Jul 10, 2021)

fundy said:



			State of Surrey - paying Ashwin a fortune to play 1 county championship game!!!

they do like to re-inforce every other fan has of them!
		
Click to expand...

You’d think the amount of money they’ve spent on overseas players in the last 10 years that they would have a larger trophy cabinet than Spurs 😆


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2021)

Utterly amazed England playing the same side for all 3 ODIS, basically a massive 2 fingers to a handful of players and their counties who released them mid game to bail England out


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			State of Surrey - paying Ashwin a fortune to play 1 county championship game!!!

they do like to re-inforce every other fan has of them!
		
Click to expand...


1/99 with the ball and a first ball duck. Ill stop laughing soon, honestly


----------



## Junior (Jul 13, 2021)

Vince showing the selectors he's not done yet.   Test recall anyone ?????

Also, Ireland handing one out to SA today.  Fair play to them.


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2021)

so thats what it looks like when Vince gets past 30 

Gregory played superb here too, several "fringe" players put their hand up this series

really disappointed they didnt give others a game at 2-0 up though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			1/99 with the ball and a first ball duck. Ill stop laughing soon, honestly
		
Click to expand...

It’s a performance to warm the heart 😂😂😂


Junior said:



			Vince showing the selectors he's not done yet.   Test recall anyone ?????

Also, Ireland handing one out to SA today.  Fair play to them.
		
Click to expand...

The three games will have put a few into the frame -Vince will prob get another chance now , they love Sam Curran but IMO Gregory is a better player than him but I suspect it will prob just be Mahmood and Vince who will be given further chances


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s a performance to warm the heart 😂😂😂


The three games will have put a few into the frame -Vince will prob get another chance now , they love Sam Curran but IMO Gregory is a better player than him but I suspect it will prob just be Mahmood and Vince who will be given further chances
		
Click to expand...


thought youd enjoy Ashwins contribution to the farce that is south london money bags XI haha, nearly as bad as when essex spunked 10k on bravo 

I think Gregory may get a trip down under this winter, expect Malan likewise despite his lack of contribution, assuming it goes ahead of course


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2021)

This made me chuckle 


13m
Current ICC ODI rankings:

1. England
2. England B
3. England C


----------



## Piece (Jul 13, 2021)

Junior said:



			Vince showing the selectors he's not done yet.   Test recall anyone ?????

Also, *Ireland handing one out to SA today. * Fair play to them.
		
Click to expand...

Always nice to see


----------



## Junior (Jul 14, 2021)

I cant help but think our test side looks better with Malan and Vince in it.


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2021)

big problems in county cricket  sadly no one at the ECB cares as long as their vanity project isnt affected

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...ubs-face-difficulty-putting-out-sides-1269618


----------



## Mudball (Jul 14, 2021)

Watching the Eng v India women's T20 while at lunch..  Women's cricket has come a very long way.  the athleticism of these players, is awe inspiring. 

Am i allowed to say that I am enjoying this more than the Mens T20.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			big problems in county cricket  sadly no one at the ECB cares as long as their vanity project isnt affected

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...ubs-face-difficulty-putting-out-sides-1269618

Click to expand...

madness.. undred  it is.. till we move to T10s with tape ball (the tennis tenners)


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Watching the Eng v India women's T20 while at lunch..  Women's cricket has come a very long way.  the athleticism of these players, is awe inspiring. 

Am i allowed to say that I am enjoying this more than the Mens T20.
		
Click to expand...


you can enjoy what you want  struggling to get 35 mph "spin" bowling off the square didnt float my boat I have to be honest


----------



## Mudball (Jul 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			you can enjoy what you want  struggling to get 35 mph "spin" bowling off the square didnt float my boat I have to be honest
		
Click to expand...

Maybe i spend too much watching kids cricket.. feels very much at home.  In the U12 and below, not every kid has the muscle advantage, so this is a good thing to see how you can score even without being Chris Gayle.  Watched Smriti Verma hit 5 fours in an over and it was fun..


----------



## Piece (Jul 14, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Watching the Eng v India women's T20 while at lunch..  Women's cricket has come a very long way.  the athleticism of these players, is awe inspiring. 

Am i allowed to say that I am enjoying this more than the Mens T20.
		
Click to expand...

You are allowed 🤣

Not for me though 🤐😉


----------



## Piece (Jul 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			big problems in county cricket  sadly no one at the ECB cares as long as their vanity project isnt affected

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...ubs-face-difficulty-putting-out-sides-1269618

Click to expand...

😱😱

Depressing predictable.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2021)

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...luctant-fans-will-find-a-place-for-it-1269829

Harrison like a politician, if he repeats the same lies enough time thinks people will believe him


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2021)

ferocious hitting from Livingstone tonight, composed enough to slow it down in the middle then go again

hard to believe hes not in Englands first choice side!!!! cant be long until the skipper cant get a game

shame hes out next ball after the ton and going to be on the losing side


----------



## Mudball (Jul 16, 2021)

What an inning by Livingstone… all rise to a new record…


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket...WhqrMyhMO7hD8fazXN9z-ZTeTnYQTeOgWokaJJpdpB07w

What a night for the Glass family.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2021)

Kellfire said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/57860743?at_custom1=[post+type]&at_medium=custom7&at_campaign=64&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_custom3=BBC+Test+Match+Special&at_custom4=E7D6B072-E627-11EB-BDF2-2C5016F31EAE&fbclid=IwAR0pCZzNOhJheUWhqrMyhMO7hD8fazXN9z-ZTeTnYQTeOgWokaJJpdpB07w

What a night for the Glass family.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, bet that bowler feels great 😬


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, bet that bowler feels great 😬
		
Click to expand...

Yep, there surely can’t be a better feeling than knowing you’re bowling the final over to see out an “easy” cup final win. 😄


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416478991536513025
I think I’m with Butcher on this


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416478991536513025
I think I’m with Butcher on this
		
Click to expand...

It's barely a discussion. Run him out, end of story.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2021)

Agree fully apart from the point when on air Butcher implied he may be faking it

Expect i will be a while until I agree wih Rob Key on much tho lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2021)

In a Roses game as well 😱😱. There will be some big rumblings in Yorkshire about that, it will not go down well.


----------



## Piece (Jul 18, 2021)

Any one know how far that Livingstone straight 6 went? 😱


----------



## IanM (Jul 18, 2021)

A school I would have been slaughtered for running him out.... after that, slaughtered for not running him out!


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2021)

Piece said:



			Any one know how far that Livingstone straight 6 went? 😱
		
Click to expand...


too far to be measured but over the stand at headingley and onto the rugby field on all accounts lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2021)

And yet again the ECB shoot themselves in the foot, as they keep promoting the hundred about equality.....

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket/2021/07/19/exclusive-ecb-gender-pay-row-two-days-launch-hundred/


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2021)

sigh, Kirsten moaning that hes going to lose Bairstow from his undred franchise as hes going to be picked in Englands test side again this summer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2021)

So England once again take Tom Banton out of Somerset for him to sit there and do nothing - can’t remember when he last played , and he had found his form.  Disgraceful treatment of him


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So England once again take Tom Banton out of Somerset for him to sit there and do nothing - can’t remember when he last played , and he had found his form.  Disgraceful treatment of him
		
Click to expand...


been plenty of examples of this the last month or so, feels very much like they feel like they can do what they want as the counties are being more and more marginalised, very sad state of affairs the direction English cricket is headed 😪😪😪


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			been plenty of examples of this the last month or so, feels very much like they feel like they can do what they want as the counties are being more and more marginalised, very sad state of affairs the direction English cricket is headed 😪😪😪
		
Click to expand...

I have just remembered it was 3 weeks ago as he smashed Kent for a century in the T20 blast 

Well they are only concerned about the Hundred now and all those foriegn coaches 

Apparently the team for the west of the country have been asked to look for the Welsh spirit - that’s gone down really well


----------



## Mudball (Jul 20, 2021)

How much does the Pak keeper shout? Beats the Indians


----------



## Dando (Jul 20, 2021)

Mudball said:



			How much does the Pak keeper shout? Beats the Indians[/QUOTE

I remember playing against a team years ago and the keeper was a massive arse! Always shouting and when up to the stumps always took the bails off even when you were in your crease. 
Had a row with him one year then ended up playing in the same lloyds of London and league rep sides as him - that was awkward
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Jul 20, 2021)

Hmmm. Not the greatest batting from England in what should be a stroll


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2021)

Piece said:



			Hmmm. Not the greatest batting from England in what should be a stroll
		
Click to expand...

They must be saving Livingstone for something - how Ali goes in ahead of him I’ll never knowb


----------



## Mudball (Jul 20, 2021)

Why oh why is this fascination for reverse sweep even when you fail to connect three out of four times.  High risk, low payoff and chews up the balls.. 

It is no longer a surprise if you try it every other ball


----------



## Mudball (Jul 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They must be saving Livingstone for something - how Ali goes in ahead of him I’ll never knowb
		
Click to expand...

Agree… from Cricinfo …

Rick Castle: "You don't win the Kentucky Derby if you leave your prize stallion in the stables." Hee-haw


----------



## Piece (Jul 20, 2021)

Have England been paid to make a game of it?


----------



## Dando (Jul 20, 2021)

All we need is the Benny hill theme tune


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2021)

Why oh why did Pakistan not bowl out shadab rather than bowl pace in the 18th over

that track should be the blueprint for limited overs cricket, something in it for everyone


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2021)

Stuart Broad been utterly excellent in the comm box this series, lets hope the long standing rabble dont bring him down to their level as they have done others at the end of their career!


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			Stuart Broad been utterly excellent in the comm box this series, lets hope the long standing rabble dont bring him down to their level as they have done others at the end of their career!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Knowledgeable, articulate, and without a hint that he is struggling for things to say. I’m not actually a huge fan of Broad as a cricketer, but have been mightily impressed with him in the commentary box.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 20, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Totally agree. Knowledgeable, articulate, and without a hint that he is struggling for things to say. I’m not actually a huge fan of Broad as a cricketer, but have been mightily impressed with him in the commentary box.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes one too many jokes about his Dad.. otherwise could not be more perfect


----------



## Mudball (Jul 21, 2021)

Today at my son’s cricket camp, they are playing a ‘world cup’.  He is playing for Australia. So they need to get some green or gold in their kit. Apparently also been asked to bring sandpaper.  


All that 150 yrs of cricketing history now reduced to a Wicks’ finest 150 grit …


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2021)

I had to chuckle last night watching the last 7-8 balls. 6 needed to win, my son turns to me, 'what would you do?'. 'Work the ball, plenty of space for 2's' Livingstone tries to hit a 6, gets out. Morgan tries to hit a 6, gets away with a mishit that drops short. Morgan tries to hit a 6, gets out. Jordan knocks it around more conservatively and picks up the runs with a few to spare. 

I felt old in that even though Jordan went old school the mentality is to finish as quickly as possible, go for it. It has got England to number 1. Can't argue with it long term although on occasions it is stressful to watch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2021)

Guess the Hundred is starting with no fans allowed 😳


----------



## SteveJay (Jul 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess the Hundred is starting with no fans allowed 😳
		
Click to expand...

But it's really starting tomorrow evening


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2021)

After watching 3 cracking T20 games, Eng v Pakistan, this is a major let down 😴.

The BBC are desperately trying to hype it but the players haven't got the memo.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 21, 2021)

Watching it.. struggling with the format esp when is it an over? Seems random 5, 10 , 11 balls ..

Batting seems more straightforward… Harmeet .. sure this girl can…


----------



## Piece (Jul 21, 2021)

Highly annoying side bar graphics. Get rid.


----------



## Piece (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm going to watch the Men's 100 tonight, give it another chance. I dipped into the Women's version last night and just couldn't get into it. Mainly, the graphics were a real distraction. As Mrs P said, "Migraine inducing...".


----------



## Mudball (Jul 22, 2021)

Got these emails today.. for a min i thought the one of top was related to the second...  made me chuckle.. (but i appreciate that very few people will find it funny)


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2021)

Those graphics, can't watch it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2021)

I've tried tonight but it's basically 20 20 with teams I don't care about, have no affinity for. 

I heard Jonathan Agnew talking yesterday and he was saying this is all about bringing in new fans to the game. Fair enough, I hope it does that, genuinely. As a cricket fan, more test match than 20 20, it's leaving me cold so far. If Agnew is right in his analysis though, that doesn't matter.


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've tried tonight but it's basically 20 20 with teams I don't care about, have no affinity for. 

I heard Jonathan Agnew talking yesterday and he was saying this is all about bringing in new fans to the game. Fair enough, I hope it does that, genuinely. As a cricket fan, more test match than 20 20, it's leaving me cold so far. If Agnew is right in his analysis though, that doesn't matter.
		
Click to expand...

wish i hadnt bothered taking a peek 

new fans is great if its not at the expense of existing ones and would be great apart from Surrey sell out the Oval for the blast every game, theyve given away a bundle of tickets for this, are calling it a sell out (the crowd not just the commentators) yet theres empty seats all round the ground

theres no such thing as an over anymore yet the comms use the word all the time, as for signifying the change of "over" by raising a white card just lol

the graphics are utterly horrific, typical marketing department trying too hard, at least match the colours to the team colours 

theyve basically just added a load of confusing gimmicks to force through their desire to have a city based franchise structure instead of the counties having any say in how the game is run, and risked ruining the whole cricket set up in this country for it, where are all the supposed overseas stars that were promised to lift the quality?

FTA tv coverage is great but could have been done for the blast (BBC thought they were buying a T20 comp when they were first involved). As is the supposed commitment to the womens game but thats far more hot air than substance still)

Still, theyve got the massive ECB war chest to throw at it and ram it down everyones throats at every opportunity. For crickets sake it cant afford to fail, but in the process will destroy a lot of what most fans love about cricket 

oh and expect a close finish tonight 

as they say, im out


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2021)

aus v wi ODI cancelled due to covid


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2021)

oh and one of the supposed reasons of 100 balls not 20 overs (120 balls) was the time it takes. in the 20 over blast sides have a max of 75 minutes to bowl their overs, seems they get the same time for 100 balls - ridiculous


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 22, 2021)

Awful. And it seems I’m far from alone in;

1. Failing to see the point of this new format, which is T20 re-badged, and

2. Finding the graphics vomit inducing.

Throw into the mix a BBC commentary team who patently don’t know when to keep quiet, and I’m not sure I’ll be watching a second time. It’s an unnecessary addition, and I just don’t see how it will attract anyone who doesn’t already enjoy T20.

Nowhere near worth the hype.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 22, 2021)

I find the ridiculous over enthusiasm by the commentators the worst thing! to me the whole thing is rubbish. Still I don’t suppose I’m their target audience.


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I find the ridiculous over enthusiasm by the commentators the worst thing! to me the whole thing is rubbish. Still I don’t suppose I’m their target audience.
		
Click to expand...


complete race to the bottom from the comms and journalists to ensure they keep their place on the gravy train!!!

I know Im not their target audience, theyve made that abundantly clear


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I find the ridiculous over enthusiasm by the commentators the worst thing! to me the whole thing is rubbish. Still I don’t suppose I’m their target audience.
		
Click to expand...

Vaughan and Tuffnell are absolutely awful. I can’t stand either of them. Amateurs compared with the coverage on Sky.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 22, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Vaughan and Tuffnell are absolutely awful. I can’t stand either of them. Amateurs compared with the coverage on Sky.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not just the tosh they spout it’s the almost manic enthusiasm, trying to portray it as the most exciting game of Cricket that was ever played! 
Almost feel sorry for Jimmy Anderson, obviously knows it’s a turd but has to talk it up.

Also I simply have no affinity for either team!


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Vaughan and Tuffnell are absolutely awful. I can’t stand either of them. Amateurs compared with the coverage on Sky.
		
Click to expand...


whoever thought with their supposed target audience and an edgy young fresh approach theyd have those 2 in the commentary box should be fired on the spot!


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			It’s not just the tosh they spout it’s the almost manic enthusiasm, trying to portray it as the most exciting game of Cricket that was ever played! 
Almost feel sorry for Jimmy Anderson, obviously knows it’s a turd but has to talk it up.

Also I simply have no affinity for either team!
		
Click to expand...


my affinity was in cheering the mighty eagles chase down 275 earlier in the RLODC that theyve tried to make disappear, pretty impressive Essex side with Cook, Westley, Harmer et al. How did Harmer not get a gig in the undred btw???


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2021)

Wow, typical shocking BBC sports presentation.
Highlight for me, when they brought on the graphic that examined death bowling with yorkers, then the team put on a spinner 🙈🤣
I hate the BBC for this type of thing, they do the same with their NFL coverage, treat the audience like they are total retards.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 23, 2021)

Despite the money being pumped into this I find it difficult to understand how it is going to succeeed.

The present system is fine and people have an allegiance to their team. I was a Lancashire member many years’ ago when I lived closer and thought I would watch Manchester whatever v London whatever. It is not Lancashire at all and Lancashire player Mahmoud is playing for the other team!

Once the hype has died down, by the weekend imo, I have no idea who it will appeal to. I have already removed the series link. Despite the commentators sounding enthusiastic it is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Piece (Jul 23, 2021)

In the end, I missed 99% of it due to a family commitment. The 1% I saw didn't change my mind. I'm with others on this...perhaps I'm not the target audience 😆


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 23, 2021)

Has a long term deal been signed? If not, my money is on this not surviving into next season.

I find it hard to understand who this is aimed at. If T20, with all that it has had going for it, has failed to lure in those who previously had no interest in cricket, I’m not sure what this offers which is that much better/different.

I’m still rather confused by the whole concept.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Has a long term deal been signed? If not, my money is on this not surviving into next season.

I find it hard to understand who this is aimed at. If T20, with all that it has had going for it, has failed to lure in those who previously had no interest in cricket, I’m not sure what this offers which is that much better/different.

I’m still rather confused by the whole concept.
		
Click to expand...

According to Agnew it is a 5yr deal


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			According to Agnew it is a 5yr deal 

Click to expand...

Oh dear.


----------



## richart (Jul 23, 2021)

I spend most of the time coverting balls into overs, and working out run rate. It is doing my head in.

I can't see why they have introduced this form of cricket when we already have 20/20. Basically it is 16.4/16.4 without overs.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2021)

Edgbaston for this afternoons game 2 in the womens




Didnt realise hundred was the attendance figure! Not sure if theyve brought the ropes in far enough either lol


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 23, 2021)

Remember when cricket was warm beer and cucumber sandwiches, uncomfy wooden seats, amateur gentlemen and paid players emerging from separate dressing rooms, umpires with frock coats, maiden over after maiden over.
That was Edgbaston in the 1950's and 60's.
Now look at it.  Yuk.


----------



## SteveJay (Jul 23, 2021)

Have to say I thought the Sky coverage tonight was far better than the Beeb. Not so gimmicky and the commentators/pundits were not patronising like yesterday.
Good game too, although I am still not sold on the format and seemingly pointless rule changes.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			Have to say I thought the Sky coverage tonight was far better than the Beeb. Not so gimmicky and the commentators/pundits were not patronising like yesterday.
Good game too, although I am still not sold on the format and seemingly pointless rule changes.
		
Click to expand...


did you have KP on mute somehow?


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2021)

one thing i learnt tonight was there is no "super 5 balls" if its a tie until the KO stages too (supposedly due to the BBC requirements of games not over running)

going to be huge disappointment, especially at the ground, when fans realise its a draw and move on and that theyve been denied the joy of a super over


----------



## richart (Jul 23, 2021)

Didn’t think it could get any worse, and then KP pops up like a eight year that has been drinking fizzy drinks all day.


----------



## Piece (Jul 24, 2021)

I think I’ll wait for Eng v Ind test series


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Edgbaston for this afternoons game 2 in the womens

View attachment 37691


Didnt realise hundred was the attendance figure! Not sure if theyve brought the ropes in far enough either lol
		
Click to expand...


Official attendance for this game just over 6,300 according to the ECB! 

Nice fudge this, create double headers, womens game then mens, then take the capacity right at the end of the womens game when a large chunk of those just turning up for the mens game have arrived

Mens game attendance lower than you get for a blast game again too


Excellent article from George Dobell about the undred

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...dred-it-s-smoke-mirrors-and-gimmickry-1270805


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 24, 2021)

I don't care much for the names of the teams.

Birmingham Phoenix. Okay if they win, but what if they lose? Turtles, maybe as in the Phoenix and the Turtle poem by Shakespeare.
As their floodlights remind me of a preying insect, then Birmingham Mantises.
Oval Invincibles. Only if they win.
Manchester Originals. Reminds me of an unpleasant garment worn by a certain motorbike fraternity.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 25, 2021)

The problem for the 100 is that there are conflicting feelings for many regarding the men's and women's comps. I can already see that the women's comp has been good for the women's game in terms of promoting its etc but this could easily have been done by raising the profile of the KSL. People have pointed out that the KSL didnt attract the sort of crowds that the 100 has seen but then again it didnt get the anything like the promotion / marketing that the 100 has and many of its games were played in the afternoons. In my opinion the increase in attendances is because of the women's game getting a higher profile / better marketing / FTA TV rather than the change in format from T20 to 100 balls itself. 
   As has also been highlighted, none of the KSL matches were ever played at Lord's. This was a failing of the ECB and the MCC but they will both now be patting themselves on the back for hosting matches at Lord's. 
   Mind you, for every Izzy Westbury eloquently extolling the benefits of the comp there is Vaughan, Piers Morgan, Don Topley and Harry Gurney ruining her work with their clownish behaviour. And that's on top of previous comments from the likes of smug Eoin Morgan. (For whom every new franchise comp he plays in is apparently the best he's every played in) 

In contrast, I get the hostility to the men's comp. It looks like another version of the Blast with loads of beered up people not interested in watching cricket and smacks of nothing more than a money grab. The supposed 'new audience' doesnt seem to be in attendance and I actually think the mens comp will potentially harm the women's comp long-term / in seasons to come if they persist with double headers. 

And the Sandeep Lamichane farrago should not be forgotten, although it will be. 

Ultimately, I think long-term I would be amenable to watching a women's match somewhen down the line but the damage has been done with the men's comp and I don't think that rift will ever go disappear. To be so regularly proclaimed as an 'obsessive,' a 'traditionalist' (both of which are most definitely intended in a deprocating, pejorative sense), an 'old fuddy-duddy' and 'part of the problem' has proved too much. I'm 42, there's still a couple of players in the county game older than me for goodness sake. But such a narrative has been so prevalent that the animosity is massive.


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2021)

The actual mens cricket so far is no different from a blast game (apart from getting 15% less cricket in the same amount of time), the crowds at the mens game are no different from the blast games (bar being down about 30%). The overseas stars bar one or two have all played in the blast before! Edit: the removal of the super over is a big backwards step too

The womens side is great, albeit not the equality they keep claiming (yet again 4 or 5 on show this morning were amateurs not being paid). Everything they are doing could have been done by supporting the KSL rather than selling it down the river 2 years ago. Again they are rather light on overseas stars.

The FTA tv side is excellent, this could as easily have been the blast and the KSL with the money thats been thrown at it

What is making it utterly unbearable is the race to the bottom to ensure they are on the gravy train, from commentators, journalists, celebs, influencers and anyone else who thinks they can give themselves a chance of grabbing the millions the ECB have made from the England team and the county game over the years! In the process they are destroying the county set up, marginalising the county champs the RLODC and the blast and hurting Englands chances going forward. 

There is actually nothing groundbreakingly new about it apart from a bucket full of marketing gimmicks and an utter disregard of cricket and the existing fans of the counties however many times certain comms want to screech that there is


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 25, 2021)

Well said Tongo. How much are the players receiving please? Is it anything similar to The IPL system?

The Royal London Cup is far more interest to me and I would think that is the case for the majority of cricket fans. If Piers Morgan is involved how low can they go? The last sentence should have egone on random irritations!


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Well said Tongo. How much are the players receiving please? Is it anything similar to The IPL system?

The Royal London Cup is far more interest to me and I would think that is the case for the majority of cricket fans. If Piers Morgan is involved how low can they go? The last sentence should have egone on random irritations!
		
Click to expand...


Mens salaries are between 30k and 125k (though i think they may have had a 10% covid cut to them), Womens salaries are between zero and £15k

Edit: Seems the covid cut was 20%, so 24k to 100k this season


----------



## IanM (Jul 25, 2021)

The on screen graphics are annoying and ott.  

Next year...THE 60 cos, "I'm like, literally can't just like sit here for literally 100 balls."  Also, why can't they do this like without literally the need, to like to up from my phone?"


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2021)

Tongo said:



			It looks like another version of the Blast with loads of beered up people not interested in watching cricket
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how many games you have been to but that describes perfectly all the international cricket games I've been to 
Certainly beats dull as dishwater county cricket crowds


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2021)

Not sure the marketing department shared the plan with the Lancashire groundsman 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Nice to see the mighty Eagles soar to a 9 wicket win with more than 10 overs to spare against Middlesex today, Cook and Westley imperious


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2021)

How does a head coach test positive along with 2 other support staff yet they only have 2 more close contacts (no players). 
Nothing to do with players having been told to turn the app off I suppose.......


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			How does a head coach test positive along with 2 other support staff yet they only have 2 more close contacts (no players).
Nothing to do with players having been told to turn the app off I suppose.......
		
Click to expand...

Same as the euros and I suspect more than a few other sporting events where it is not practical or not affordable to lock the teams in a hotel and training facility for the duration. Few sacrifical lambs at the alter of covid compliance and everyone goes on as normal


----------



## Tongo (Jul 26, 2021)

Watched Dorset play Wiltshire in Wimborne today in the National (previously Minor) Counties Championship. A very good standard of cricket sadly ignored by far too many.


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Watched Dorset play Wiltshire in Wimborne today in the National (previously Minor) Counties Championship. A very good standard of cricket sadly ignored by far too many.
		
Click to expand...


Minor counties always struggled for coverage, far far worse with the current media blackout of anything other than the vanity project

Compare the standard to this garbage thats been on this afternoon


----------



## Tongo (Jul 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			Minor counties always struggled for coverage, far far worse with the current media blackout of anything other than the vanity project

Compare the standard to this garbage thats been on this afternoon
		
Click to expand...

Aye, the obsession with status in English cricket doesnt help. As the matches are not deemed first-class then many people aren't interested, even if they live in a Minor County.


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2021)

2 games a day across 8 grounds, not sure these are the sort of tracks they were planning on for their vanity project lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2021)

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...271089?platform=amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...271089?platform=amp&__twitter_impression=true

Click to expand...


excellent article from Hopps


----------



## Tongo (Jul 27, 2021)

Really good discussion on Twitter started by Izzy Westbury on the 'them and us' nature that has been created by certain individuals. Calls out these people as not helping. Doesnt name Vaughan but one can draw one's conclusions on who she is talking about. Refreshing to have some proper dialogue from someone who is in favour of the 100 rather than hyperbole, in your face marketing and general finger pointing.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...271089?platform=amp&__twitter_impression=true

Click to expand...

This is a very good piece. I've been critical of my home county, Hampshire, for some time. They seem to have lost touch with their fans, the community, the recreational game etc. It doesnt feel as if there is a link between the club and any of them. Rather, they feel like a corporate machine where cricket is too often too much of an inconvenience. They'll advertise all around the surrounding areas of the wedding fayres, fireworks displays and other non-cricketing stuff taking place at the ground but nothing for actual cricket. Havent even seen anything for the dreaded Southern Brave and the 100! 

In comparison to other counties they seem very aloof and full of their own importance. A couple of times I have contacted them on Twitter for match information and you dont get a reply of any sort. Certainly not the same with other counties. I visited Worcestershire a couple of years ago and during the day they regularly announced the scores in the county's Second XI match and the women's match. Wouldnt get anything like that at the Rose Bowl. 

It's also interesting that whilst other counties are playing their One Day Cup matches at outgrounds Hampshire's are all at the Rose Bowl. That's likely because they havent bothered to maintain a relationship with anywhere and have been left with no option. They havent even arranged one on the IOW which seems to be their possible first choice!


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Really good discussion on Twitter started by Izzy Westbury on the 'them and us' nature that has been created by certain individuals. Calls out these people as not helping. Doesnt name Vaughan but one can draw one's conclusions on who she is talking about. Refreshing to have some proper dialogue from someone who is in favour of the 100 rather than hyperbole, in your face marketing and general finger pointing.
		
Click to expand...


shes hardly 100% whiter than white in this regard either though, has a very very clear agenda and is not for straying from it and isnt too fussed if it offends certain sections as long as it promotes her position and opinion, dont get me wrong i agree with some of it, but at times it gets a bit repetitive and monotonous and is very preachy


----------



## Tongo (Jul 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			shes hardly 100% whiter than white in this regard either though, has a very very clear agenda and is not for straying from it and isnt too fussed if it offends certain sections as long as it promotes her position and opinion, dont get me wrong i agree with some of it, but at times it gets a bit repetitive and monotonous and is very preachy
		
Click to expand...

True but there finally does appear to be an acknowledgement from some that the antagonistic, divisive attitude of the likes of Vaughan, Topley and Gurney is not helping anyone or the sport at large.


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2021)

Tongo said:



			True but there finally does appear to be an acknowledgement from some that the antagonistic, divisive attitude of the likes of Vaughan, Topley and Gurney is not helping anyone or the sport at large.
		
Click to expand...


Agree, just needs to go a lot lot further, to include the content and attitudes that almost all of the undred comms have been told to operate on. I read comments about how the hundred was making young players, the same young players who have played 2 games in it, having been at their counties for years and years!


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2021)

Oh and the insistence of using Winviz, even though it is absurdly wrong and that its creators/owners have admitted it doesnt take into account the strength of the two sides playing because its innovative is utterly laughable. How much are they paying for the white elephant that they could create for free by using the in running betfair price at any point (I guarantee you its way way more accurate than the models Winviz use!)


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh dear. I’ve not caught too much of the Sky Sports commentary having watched much of The Hundred on mute whilst with the family on holiday, and I’m just properly experiencing Freddie Flintoff for the first time. Utterly adolescent input Fred, I’m afraid. He would fit in far better with Tuffers on the BBC.

His insight is great, his up to date knowledge of what goes on in dressing rooms refreshing, but he presents it all like a toddler who has just eaten an entire tube of blue Smarties and is suffering a permanent e-number induced high.

Sorry, back to mute.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2021)

Pietersen deciding that the Hundred is that successful they should follow it with a red ball format to make the test team more successful- 8 red ball franchise teams to mirror the 100


----------



## Tongo (Jul 31, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pietersen deciding that the Hundred is that successful they should follow it with a red ball format to make the test team more successful- 8 red ball franchise teams to mirror the 100
		
Click to expand...

But what is success in this instance? And what is 'quality' in T20 tournaments? I dont think this has ever been refined as its never really become clear whether T20 cricket is just a format for making money / entertaining people or whether it's a format that can be taken seriously. Other than the World Cup the rest of the time matches / series / tournaments are primarily about cashing in and entertaining big crowds. Thus, the order of the day is media friendly players and plenty of sixes being hit. How do you judge whether a match is of quality when those are the two parameters? Is a game of higher 'quality' if the match is a low scoring, edge of the seat contest or is it of higher 'quality' if there are sixes galore and one team wins convincingly? Something between the two is probably the ideal. Morgan has already claimed that the 100 is better than the Blast but no-one has questioned how this is judged. Or is quality just a euphemism for more entertaining?


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2021)

london invincibles???? time to change them to the surrey same as always


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2021)

41/4 off 44 balls, top scorer wides with 22 lol. what a spectacle


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 2, 2021)

Watched my first match for 2 years yesterday.
Worcs v Mx at New Rd.

Still long for the old days of the 3 day county championship and Boycott and his like taking 6 hours to make a century.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 2, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Watched my first match for 2 years yesterday.
Worcs v Mx at New Rd.

Still long for the old days of the 3 day county championship and Boycott and his like taking 6 hours to make a century.
		
Click to expand...

Only six hours, that’s Boycott in a hurry.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 3, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Only six hours, that’s Boycott in a hurry.
		
Click to expand...

Still better than the format today which only encourages smash and grab.
So here's how he did it:

Wait for the bowler to get tired then pick off the long hops and the juicy half volleys.
If you don't fancy the bowler take a quick single then get down the other end.
If that's not possible drop a dead bat on it.
Never hit the ball up in the air. You could get caught.
15 minutes before an interval break and close of play, shut up shop. You need to be there when play resumes.
Protect your average at all costs. In a run out hesitancy, make sure it's your partner who walks off.

Ah, what class!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 3, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Still better than the format today which only encourages smash and grab.
So here's how he did it:

Wait for the bowler to get tired then pick off the long hops and the juicy half volleys.
If you don't fancy the bowler take a quick single then get down the other end.
If that's not possible drop a dead bat on it.
Never hit the ball up in the air. You could get caught.
15 minutes before an interval break and close of play, shut up shop. You need to be there when play resumes.
Protect your average at all costs. In a run out hesitancy, make sure it's you partner who walks off.

Ah, what class!
		
Click to expand...

I've had a good chuckle about that, summed him up perfectly.

I once played in a team with a guy who had the same philosophy. Funnily enough no one liked him, no one liked batting with him but he didn't care. As long as his average was okay that is all that mattered to him. Horrible little man.


----------



## IanM (Aug 3, 2021)

I remember Sir G famously running out my hero "Derek Randall" on his home ground.   He didn't give a stuff... but England were always harder to beat with him in the team.  

The Franchise Teams are a joke.  Meaningless.  Bit like Regional Rugby down here.  No self respecting Ponty Fan is going to watch a Franchise at Rodney Parade!  _"That's  Newport in a different shirt, that is!!"   _

Daft graphics on the screen.  Next week, it's "THE FIFTY"  - cos 100 balls is like, literally too many balls to like concentrate on like.   Good grief!


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			I remember Sir G famously running out my hero "Derek Randall" on his home ground.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but shouldn't he have won an Oscar for his sad reflection on running out Rags Randall?

Another story I like about GB is his relationship with Ian Botham.
In NZ and with England in with a great chance of winning the game but with time running out, Boycott was shutting up shop.
Then his partner was out and in came Beefy and soon deliberately ran out Boycott.
Walking off, he turned to Botham and complained: 'What about my average!?'

Fast forward a few years and Boycott in the commentary box made a statement about Botham's weight.
Then it was Beefy's turn to get upset.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 3, 2021)

Kohli talking a good game ahead of the first test..

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...is-down-to-players-to-keep-test-cricket-alive


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2021)

you can take Middlesex out of the name, but you cant take them out of the team lol


some win for the mighty Eagles today, 55 partnership for the 9th wicket in just over 6 overs


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

Am guessing the trent bridge track isnt as dry as all the others have been recently assuming we dont need a spinner yet again, eggs in the "its going to rain" basket it seems

No surprise to see ginger balls back having played exactly zero county champ games since failing in India sigh, whatever happened to go back and get some county runs lol


----------



## Tongo (Aug 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			Am guessing the trent bridge track isnt as dry as all the others have been recently assuming we dont need a spinner yet again, eggs in the "its going to rain" basket it seems

No surprise to see ginger balls back having played exactly zero county champ games since failing in India sigh, whatever happened to go back and get some county runs lol
		
Click to expand...

Hard to believe that Bairstow has won 75 caps, which for anyone else would be deemed a senior player, but Bairstow has never looked like a senior player either with bat or in terms of attitude. Always looks like a callow rookie, particularly with the occasional petulant displays.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 4, 2021)

A turgid watch this morning. 65 runs in a session does not win test matches.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 4, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			A turgid watch this morning. 65 runs in a session does not win test matches.
		
Click to expand...

Why did we choose to bat?  Overcast + grass on pitch.. the bowlers were unplayable to start with.  I am surprised with only 2 wickets.  Scrappy 50 runs..


----------



## Tongo (Aug 4, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			A turgid watch this morning. 65 runs in a session does not win test matches.
		
Click to expand...

But its better than being 90-4. This Indian bowling attack is top notch and deserves respect.

Of course, if England go on to collapse in a heap, which is highly likely, then that will be null and void. But if they end the day on 270-4, for instance, then that first session will be justified.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 4, 2021)

I understand what you’re saying, of course, but the scoreboard has to keep ticking over. A tortuous run rate, quite aside from being truly awful to watch, only heaps pressure on the batting side, making the sort of collapse you’re talking about ever more likely.

This is England of the 90’s revisited.


----------



## Piece (Aug 4, 2021)

Some things don’t change….

First Test of the series and England failing with the bat
Opening partnership failure
Joe Root the one holding it together
Bairstow out in a predictable manner
Buttler still looking like a white ball player
India a very tidy side


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

Shock of the century a team of white ball players and sub standard red ball ones whove not played any red ball cricket for 4 weeks getting rolled by a decent attack


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			Shock of the century a team of white ball players and sub standard red ball ones whove not played any red ball cricket for 4 weeks getting rolled by a decent attack
		
Click to expand...

Half expected them to be rolled over before lunch such is the lack of batting quality.


----------



## Piece (Aug 4, 2021)

That’s a decent score. If we were playing the ECB’s favourite format. 🤣


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

Piece said:



			That’s a decent score. If we were playing the ECB’s favourite format. 🤣
		
Click to expand...


think youll find we were 36/1


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

you know were in trouble when broad isnt reviewing lbw decisions


----------



## Piece (Aug 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			you know were in trouble when broad isnt reviewing lbw decisions
		
Click to expand...

One of those that umpire laughs and says you don’t need to appeal for that one!


----------



## Tongo (Aug 4, 2021)

Here comes the Hundred's first challenge after a couple of weeks of backslapping. Tonight's match will be of little significance as the media wale and gnash their teeth over the England performance. This and how England fare in the next 50 over World Cup will ultimately be the arbiters of the Hundred.


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

public short changed by 9 overs again due to the horrendous overrates and as per usual nothing will be done about it


----------



## Mudball (Aug 4, 2021)

A bit of a throwback to the old ages.. a touring team visits a few weeks prior to a series. Then spends time in prep games and against Board XIs. Then start with the tests.  

These days with packed agendas teams arrive just in time and the first match is more of an acclimatisation match. 

Shardul Thakur in post match mentions that they got time to play with dukes ball in English conditions. Seems to have helped them a lot. Cracking attack


----------



## Junior (Aug 5, 2021)

From 130 for 3 to that isn't good.  In fairness, India bowled superbly all day.  

Bairstowe and Burns got rippers and Lawrence strangled down the leg side was unlucky.  I'm trying my best to not be all.doom and gloom.  On the face of it, we failed yet again in the first innings of a test match.  Saw some pretty damning stats of our last ten first innings scores.   

The volume of white ball cricket now is staggering. We need to start to prioritise the first class game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2021)

Vaughan is desperate to not put the blame on white ball cricket - he must be getting a fair whack from the Hundred


----------



## Mudball (Aug 5, 2021)

Why in the world would you review something that flicks the top of the front pad when the batsman is striding forward..  bonkers... lost another review


----------



## Junior (Aug 5, 2021)

Quality batting from India this.  Proper test match stuff. Patience and a solid technique against a moving ball.


----------



## Junior (Aug 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Vaughan is desperate to not put the blame on white ball cricket - he must be getting a fair whack from the Hundred
		
Click to expand...

Great captain.   Seems to have turned into a cock with the microphone in his hand.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 5, 2021)

Junior said:



			Great captain.   Seems to have turned into a cock with the microphone in his hand.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. 150%. Even though it’s not possible to agree more than totally, I do.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 5, 2021)

Anderson you beauty..


----------



## Mudball (Aug 5, 2021)

Bloody lights… match evenly poised with India gently ahead. India would have expected to bat today and tomorrow.. so good peg back.  They may need to bat twice in this match. 

If pant plays his game, then difficult for Eng. if he gets out quickly then Eng bat early tomorrow. 

Can’t wait for Anderson to bowl with so much cloud cover


----------



## Mudball (Aug 5, 2021)

This will resonate with a few people here 

https://www.thecricketer.com/Topics/opinion/the_hundred_propaganda_responsibility_free_speech.html


----------



## Mudball (Aug 6, 2021)

If they can get rid of Rahul, there is a chance of a first inning lead,..   who would have thought!!!


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2021)

Alex hales’ wife might not be getting any action for a while as he’s just taken 2 consecutive deliveries square in the plumbs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....econd-test-against-india-1272762?platform=amp

Oh what a surprise 🙄

Another going to jump from white ball into red ball 

They have a front line spinner in the squad that once is being completely ignored

English cricket is a mess right now and all because of a franchise white ball cricket 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mudball (Aug 10, 2021)

Well in a parallel universe... Just like footballers move to China & US.  There is new life for old crickters Stateside

https://www.sportskeeda.com/cricket...nkan-cricketers-play-usa-125-000-year-reports


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 10, 2021)

Having The Hundred broadcast on both Sky and BBC makes for interesting viewing.

I have spent the last half hour flicking between the two channels and the difference in the quality of commentary is absolutely vast. Huge.

On the one hand there is the professionalism of Sky with the insight of Key and Hussain. And on the BBC the amateurish Tufnell and Vaughan. It’s not so much men versus boys as grandfathers versus embryos. The contrast could not be greater.

Is it any wonder BBC has lost the rights to almost all live sports broadcasting?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2021)

Such a shame that the counties main one day cup is being ignored and dismissed 

It looks like our defence of the cup will be over soon - no surprise really with the spine of our squad playing in the Hundred


----------



## Tongo (Aug 11, 2021)

Looks like Jack Leach will be twiddling his thumbs again. Appalling treatment by England. They now have a squad of 18 (!) under the thin veil of COVID cover. Someone like Leach has barely played this summer and is not being helped by this sort of policy. Wouldnt blame him for withdrawing from the squad to get some game time but even then that may not happen as 12 of the 18 counties (i.e. those that dont qualify from the RLODC groups) dont have a game for two weeks at the back end of August! 

As someone tweeted earlier, the players are being treated like pawns. The Stokes situation should be ringing alarm bells in the England camp with what is expected of him. Leach would be the flip side; barely playing a game and watching the season drift away.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Looks like Jack Leach will be twiddling his thumbs again. Appalling treatment by England. They now have a squad of 18 (!) under the thin veil of COVID cover. Someone like Leach has barely played this summer and is not being helped by this sort of policy. Wouldnt blame him for withdrawing from the squad to get some game time but even then that may not happen as 12 of the 18 counties (i.e. those that dont qualify from the RLODC groups) dont have a game for two weeks at the back end of August!

As someone tweeted earlier, the players are being treated like pawns. The Stokes situation should be ringing alarm bells in the England camp with what is expected of him. Leach would be the flip side; barely playing a game and watching the season drift away.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a disgrace and shocking treatment of Leach , if he doesn’t play I would love if he walked away and then England would be missing their best spinning option 

Even worse if they dump Ali straight into the team like they have done previously- the whole set up needs a good shake up and that includes  the captain


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Looks like Jack Leach will be twiddling his thumbs again. Appalling treatment by England. They now have a squad of 18 (!) under the thin veil of COVID cover. Someone like Leach has barely played this summer and is not being helped by this sort of policy. Wouldnt blame him for withdrawing from the squad to get some game time but even then that may not happen as 12 of the 18 counties (i.e. those that dont qualify from the RLODC groups) dont have a game for two weeks at the back end of August! 

As someone tweeted earlier, the players are being treated like pawns. The Stokes situation should be ringing alarm bells in the England camp with what is expected of him. Leach would be the flip side; barely playing a game and watching the season drift away.
		
Click to expand...


If you believe the press England could potentially be without their first 8 choice bowlers next test and for a laugh will change 3 of their batsmen after one test too, no Johnny dont worry your safe lol

Broad rumoured to be out, Andersen a doubt to add to no Archer, Woakes, Stone, Stokes, Leach or Bess

Its OK though because a couple of ok performances in hit and giggle is plenty for some to walk straight back into the test side

Posted similar re Leach on twitter earlier, clearly not going to pick him, give him a rest from carrying drinks and let him go and play some cricket, any cricket, even a few games at club level be better than what theyre subjecting him to!


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s a disgrace and shocking treatment of Leach , if he doesn’t play I would love if he walked away and then England would be missing their best spinning option 

Even worse if they dump Ali straight into the team like they have done previously- the whole set up needs a good shake up and that includes  the captain
		
Click to expand...


they will pick Pope and Ali for sure for the next test, likely Hameed too


----------



## Piece (Aug 11, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Having The Hundred broadcast on both Sky and BBC makes for interesting viewing.

I have spent the last half hour flicking between the two channels and the difference in the quality of commentary is absolutely vast. Huge.

On the one hand there is the professionalism of Sky with the insight of Key and Hussain. And on the BBC the amateurish Tufnell and Vaughan. It’s not so much men versus boys as grandfathers versus embryos. The contrast could not be greater.

Is it any wonder BBC has lost the rights to almost all live sports broadcasting?
		
Click to expand...

I'd wager the BBC coverage has been instructed to cover the masses, with Sky covering the hardcore.

I still can't watch The Hundred. Just has no attraction for me.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 11, 2021)

Piece said:



			I'd wager the BBC coverage has been instructed to cover the masses, with Sky covering the hardcore.

I still can't watch The Hundred. Just has no attraction for me.
		
Click to expand...

I refuse to watch it or even engage with it. I don't even mention it on Twitter. I was part of the generation that T20 was created for to try and entice to watch cricket. Nearly 20 years on I've been deemed as 'part of the problem' (according to Don Topley) and surplus to requirements for no good reason other than that I am the wrong side of 30. So they can jog on.


----------



## Piece (Aug 11, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Looks like Jack Leach will be twiddling his thumbs again. Appalling treatment by England. They now have a squad of 18 (!) under the thin veil of COVID cover. Someone like Leach has barely played this summer and is not being helped by this sort of policy. Wouldnt blame him for withdrawing from the squad to get some game time but even then that may not happen as 12 of the 18 counties (i.e. those that dont qualify from the RLODC groups) dont have a game for two weeks at the back end of August!

As someone tweeted earlier, the players are being treated like pawns. The Stokes situation should be ringing alarm bells in the England camp with what is expected of him. Leach would be the flip side; barely playing a game and watching the season drift away.
		
Click to expand...

Leach isn't the first and won't be the last to be treated like this. If England win the T20 WC later this year, then ECB will be happy chaps as we get steam-rolled in the Ashes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2021)

Is it wrong to want to see England get a bit of a stuffing to show them that their selection policy is shocking


----------



## Piece (Aug 12, 2021)

Just switched on and saw what I thought was a sub fielder drafted in off the streets with a borrowed kit. It was Hameed. 

Reminded me in my playing days when a bloke came into bat wearing trainers - full bunger from our quick please!!


----------



## Tongo (Aug 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it wrong to want to see England get a bit of a stuffing to show them that their selection policy is shocking
		
Click to expand...

I get your point but the batting needs to fire otherwise we'll have to put up with another round of county cricket bashing from the pundits that never watch county cricket.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 12, 2021)

I’m not sure the problem is so much selection policy as the structure of the county game, which Michael Atherton this morning described as a joke.

Much as I have ongoing concerns regarding our batting fragility, with the lack of first class cricket being played now until September, I believe, I’m not sure how we can hope to change things for the better in the middle of a five Test series.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 12, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I’m not sure the problem is so much selection policy as the structure of the county game, which Michael Atherton this morning described as a joke.

Much as I have ongoing concerns regarding our batting fragility, with the lack of first class cricket being played now until September, I believe, I’m not sure how we can hope to change things for the better in the middle of a five Test series.
		
Click to expand...

Athers is correct, as was Hussain when he came in off of the long run earlier this summer about England. But they both work for an organisation that is behind such issues so their comments, whilst correct, are diluted for me because of their position. Maybe if they quit working for Sky.....but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I’m not sure the problem is so much selection policy as the structure of the county game, which Michael Atherton this morning described as a joke.

Much as I have ongoing concerns regarding our batting fragility, with the lack of first class cricket being played now until September, I believe, I’m not sure how we can hope to change things for the better in the middle of a five Test series.
		
Click to expand...

That’s all down to the new manufactured white ball franchise cricket that will apparently improve our test team ( according to KP )

Also have to wonder if Curran has the same photos that Bairstow has


----------



## Mudball (Aug 12, 2021)

Is Kohli the unluckiest captain to never win a toss..  I read something like lost 9 of the last 10.  

Great test level batting from India so far..


----------



## fundy (Aug 12, 2021)

If you love cricket probably best you dont listen to the fraud Harrisons interview with Athers at lunchtime 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			If you love cricket probably best you dont listen to the fraud Harrisons interview with Athers at lunchtime 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Atherton playing safe and Harrison avoiding the dirty questions


----------



## fundy (Aug 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Atherton playing safe and Harrison avoiding the dirty questions
		
Click to expand...


and blaming the county schedule on covid even though the current schedule predates covid lol


transcript of the interview err lie lie lie err lie err err 

complete fraud


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 12, 2021)

This snippet from the BBC Sport live coverage of the second Test absolutely sums up everything which is wrong with both England’s selection policy and the structure of cricket in this country;

“Moeen Ali's last red-ball game in England was in September 2019 for Worcestershire against Glamorgan.”

Absolutely, completely and utterly bonkers. Winter Ashes whitewash, anyone?


----------



## Piece (Aug 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			If you love cricket probably best you dont listen to the fraud Harrisons interview with Athers at lunchtime 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Wow, he has surfaced. I'll try and catch the interview when it's repeated.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 12, 2021)

Let's hope this strip at Lords performs like previous pitches and gets flatter as it goes on and England can make the most of it.


----------



## Junior (Aug 12, 2021)

Quality from India so far.  Weathered the new ball storm.  Rate creeping above 3 .....


----------



## Junior (Aug 12, 2021)

Hoping the new ball can do something.  Eng have been quite disciplined.  Anderson and Robinson bowled well at the start, Curran beat the bat a lot and Ali has bowled with control.  My issue is with the easy runs Root gives away with his field placings.  

Can't take anything away from the openers,  Raul and Sharma were excellent.   Quality test match batting.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 12, 2021)

Curran's new hairdo has added years to him - looks about 14 now rather than 12!


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 12, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Curran's new hairdo has added years to him - looks about 14 now rather than 12!
		
Click to expand...

Youthful and never, in a month of Sundays, a Test Match bowler. Never.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 12, 2021)

Proper cricket today… except for the first session nothing much for the bowlers. Masterclass from KL Rahul. feel sorry for Rohit missing out. Jimmy set him well and it was almost unplayable. 

Kholi must be a happy man .. finally a non-binary score for him… 

Tomorrow will be interesting, am assuming India would be aiming for a 400+ score (if not 500). Nothing in the pitch for bowlers.  Test of batsman to grind it out.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 12, 2021)

A friend had 2 tkts for Sat - Day 3.  He cant go due to family.  So got it off him.

Now looking forward to being at Lords. First experience of watching a test match with my son at Lords.  Not the best seat in the house - lower Grand Stands.  Very square. 
Have a watched a couple of T20, but never a test.   Good test of patience.  

A few checklists
1) Buy a sky radio earpiece
2) Dont OD on booze (i think i will carry couple of cans rather than buy) 
3) phone battery pack

Anything else to survive a full day at Lords.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 12, 2021)

Mudball said:



			A friend had 2 tkts for Sat - Day 3.  He cant go due to family.  So got it off him.

Now looking forward to being at Lords. First experience of watching a test match with my son at Lords.  Not the best seat in the house - lower Grand Stands.  Very square. 
Have a watched a couple of T20, but never a test.   Good test of patience.  

A few checklists
1) Buy a sky radio earpiece
2) Dont OD on booze (i think i will carry couple of cans rather than buy) 
3) phone battery pack

Anything else to survive a full day at Lords.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think you're allowed to take any drink in these days, maybe a bottle of water.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 12, 2021)

I was wrong ☺️

https://www.lords.org/lords/match-day/plan-your-day/what-to-bring


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 13, 2021)

Mudball said:



			A friend had 2 tkts for Sat - Day 3.  He cant go due to family.  So got it off him.

Now looking forward to being at Lords. First experience of watching a test match with my son at Lords.  Not the best seat in the house - lower Grand Stands.  Very square. 
Have a watched a couple of T20, but never a test.   Good test of patience.  

A few checklists
1) Buy a sky radio earpiece
2) Dont OD on booze (i think i will carry couple of cans rather than buy) 
3) phone battery pack

Anything else to survive a full day at Lords.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve sat grandstand lower a few times, front row once, towards the end of the day as the light was fading I really struggled to see the ball but that’s probably my bad eyes…. Take plenty of food and water. Queues and prices are awful. Take a jumper, sunscreen and an umbrella whatever the forecast. I always get the tube to Regent’s Park and walk through the park. Find it easier than St. John’s Wood. It’s a great day out but very tiring!


----------



## Mudball (Aug 13, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I’ve sat grandstand lower a few times, front row once, towards the end of the day as the light was fading I really struggled to see the ball but that’s probably my bad eyes…. Take plenty of food and water. Queues and prices are awful. Take a jumper, sunscreen and an umbrella whatever the forecast. I always get the tube to Regent’s Park and walk through the park. Find it easier than St. John’s Wood. It’s a great day out but very tiring!
		
Click to expand...

See the pics, i suspect that visibility from lower grand will be a challenge towards end of day. I have been lucky to be hosted a  few times. Only once, I had to forage for food and drink and you are right, the lines and prices are a rip off (you would expect that).  No rain forecasted for tomorrow - but it was not yesterday either.   tnx for the Regent street tip. Can see the logic in that esp post match when everyone troops in.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 13, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			I was wrong ☺️

https://www.lords.org/lords/match-day/plan-your-day/what-to-bring

Click to expand...

It caught me by surprise too.   Just got the tickets and it says


----------



## Mudball (Aug 13, 2021)

Jimmy is a legend … 





Question after the Ashes.. who will replace Jimmy??


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2021)

Mudball said:



			A friend had 2 tkts for Sat - Day 3.  He cant go due to family.  So got it off him.

Now looking forward to being at Lords. First experience of watching a test match with my son at Lords.  Not the best seat in the house - lower Grand Stands.  Very square. 
Have a watched a couple of T20, but never a test.   Good test of patience.  

A few checklists
1) Buy a sky radio earpiece
2) Dont OD on booze (i think i will carry couple of cans rather than buy) 
3) phone battery pack

Anything else to survive a full day at Lords.
		
Click to expand...


dont do numbers 1 or 2  sunglasses and a decent hat is a must, suncream for those of us liable to burn too

personally would try and pack some food/drink too, can be long queues and hefty prices

If you have a hand held pair of binoculars they can be useful, especially if your lad wants to look at the players at the pavillion etc

at lords you can usually head over to the nursery ground and the nets before the game or at the breaks where you may get to see the players closer up (if you can watch the nets it can be fun), theres usually lots going on at the nursery ground too. not sure if all the same with covid though.

Enjoy


----------



## Mudball (Aug 13, 2021)

Oh Hameed…   Nerves 

Will he dropped now?


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 13, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Oh Hameed…   Nerves 

Will he dropped now?
		
Click to expand...

No. But Dom Sibley should be. That was shockingly bad.


----------



## Junior (Aug 13, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Oh Hameed…   Nerves 

Will he dropped now?
		
Click to expand...

2 very soft wickets......Sibley caught short mid wicket again(shock).  Is his technique upto it ????  

Hameed looked nervous.  He's been in good touch so he'll get a good run.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 13, 2021)

Mudball said:



			See the pics, i suspect that visibility from lower grand will be a challenge towards end of day. I have been lucky to be hosted a  few times. Only once, I had to forage for food and drink and you are right, the lines and prices are a rip off (you would expect that).  No rain forecasted for tomorrow - but it was not yesterday either.   tnx for the Regent street tip. Can see the logic in that esp post match when everyone troops in.
		
Click to expand...

For god's sake make sure you go to Regent's Park and not Regent Street. It would be a longer walk if you mix them up.


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2021)

Junior said:



			2 very soft wickets......Sibley caught short mid wicket again(shock).  Is his technique upto it ????  

Hameed looked nervous.  He's been in good touch so he'll get a good run.
		
Click to expand...


Dan Lawrence had been in good touch, he got 1 dismissal before he was jettisoned lol

Selection policies are an utter joke, preparation of players is clearly sub standard as is the schedule, what happened to committing to players and giving them a run to prove themselves. Guess that only applies if youre a white ball "name"


----------



## Piece (Aug 13, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Oh Hameed…   Nerves

Will he dropped now?
		
Click to expand...

A good haircut would be a decent start 😂

Saw some highlights of Hameeds recent knock and his front foot was planted. No surprise that he got one right up there first ball. More of the same second innings I fear.

Sibley is just rubbish at test level.


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2021)

bowled 81.1 overs today, overs wasted yet again. for some reason it was fine to play until 710pm yesterday, had to stop on the dot at 630 with overs not bowled today, they just take the proverbial out of the paying fan!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 13, 2021)

The biggest problem I can see with England's batting is technique. 

Root aside there is not one who doesn't appear to have completely ignored basic coaching.

Sibley, Burns, Crawley, Lawrence, Pope, Roy etc; all seem to think that an "individual " technique means that  basics can be ignored. 

Look at the top three batsmen in Test cricket Kohli, Williamson and Root.

Each has individual quirks but essentially their batting is based upon mastery of the basics such as foot movement, head over the ball, bat straight up and down  and so on.

The reverse is the case with the others I have named and yet they, and the selectors, seem surprised when they continue to struggle at the top level. 

Get back to basics and build upon them!

Not going to happen I know as it would interfere with the god that is white ball cricket yet the top men continue to prove that it is possible to be successful in limited overs whilst retaining a solid basic technique.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 13, 2021)

Can Sky arrange a free transfer and offload the infantile Flintoff to the BBC please? As a broadcaster the man is an utter, utter clown.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			The biggest problem I can see with England's batting is technique. 

Root aside there is not one who doesn't appear to have completely ignored basic coaching.

Sibley, Burns, Crawley, Lawrence, Pope, Roy etc; all seem to think that an "individual " technique means that  basics can be ignored. 

Look at the top three batsmen in Test cricket Kohli, Williamson and Root.

Each has individual quirks but essentially their batting is based upon mastery of the basics such as foot movement, head over the ball, bat straight up and down  and so on.

The reverse is the case with the others I have named and yet they, and the selectors, seem surprised when they continue to struggle at the top level. 

Get back to basics and build upon them!

Not going to happen I know as it would interfere with the god that is white ball cricket yet the top men continue to prove that it is possible to be successful in limited overs whilst retaining a solid basic technique.
		
Click to expand...

Burns’ technique, in particular, is incredible to watch. Twitchy at the crease, and the angle of his backlift is something I have never seen anywhere in my 40+ years watching and playing the game. Somehow he just about seems to get away with it, but nobody will convince me the majority of his approach has been coached - no batting coach teaches what he does.

To a huge extent our batters are paying a heavy price for too much white ball cricket, where improvisation is the order of the day. Hitting across the line and all manner of unorthodox strokes are absolutely necessary to succeed in the crash, bang, wallop of T20 and the dreaded Hundred, but are the last things you want to see creeping into the longer format.

And the thing which amazes me beyond belief is when I hear that prize egotist Kevin Pietersen suggest that the Hundred will benefit our Test side long term. What complete and utter drivel.

We are hugely successful in white ball cricket, so much being geared towards the WC win in 2019. But the impact on our Test performances is there for all to see.


----------



## Junior (Aug 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			Dan Lawrence had been in good touch, he got 1 dismissal before he was jettisoned lol

Selection policies are an utter joke, preparation of players is clearly sub standard as is the schedule, what happened to committing to players and giving them a run to prove themselves. Guess that only applies if youre a white ball "name"
		
Click to expand...

I just don't see what they see in Sibley.   The scores he's got seems to be with runs down the third man and fine leg.   At least with say Vince there were flashes of brilliance before nicking off in the 20s and 30s.   There are not many openers knocking on the door in first class cricket though.


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2021)

Stunning innings by Joe Root, again. Just in a different class to the rest

Siraj was superb for India on a flat one

Paying public robbed of another 7 overs, no one cares as they finish at 630 on the dot again


----------



## Tongo (Aug 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			Stunning innings by Joe Root, again. Just in a different class to the rest

Siraj was superb for India on a flat one

Paying public robbed of another 7 overs, no one cares as they finish at 630 on the dot again
		
Click to expand...

Paying public too busy throwing champagne corks about by the sound of it. To be honest, the cricket at the Lord's test is not really top priority for many who attend, is it?


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Paying public too busy throwing champagne corks about by the sound of it. To be honest, the cricket at the Lord's test is not really top priority for many who attend, is it?
		
Click to expand...


does that mean that those who for who it is should have to suffer too, paying the ECB £180 for a ticket for them to take the proverbial?


----------



## Tongo (Aug 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			does that mean that those who for who it is should have to suffer too, paying the ECB £180 for a ticket for them to take the proverbial?
		
Click to expand...

If you're willing to pay £180 for a ticket then I'd imagine that over rates are not really an issue / priority! And i'm guessing that it's Lords / the MCC that set the ticket prices not the ECB. For once, the ECB are not to blame. (Although they dont seem the slightest bit bothered in what punters are being charged judging by how many matches are staged there)

I have very mixed feelings about Lord's / the MCC. It's a marvellous stadium and the new stands look fantastic  and the MCC do well in playing a huge number of matches across the summer but the whole MCC guff, the tales of snooty, officious staff and the way that the MCC still seems to have an insidious influence on the English domestic game is one of the reasons why the game has such a poor image in this country. As the old saying goes, you can take the ECB out of the MCC but you can't take the MCC out of the ECB.


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2021)

Tongo said:



			If you're willing to pay £180 for a ticket then I'd imagine that over rates are not really an issue / priority! And i'm guessing that it's Lords / the MCC that set the ticket prices not the ECB. For once, the ECB are not to blame. (Although they dont seem the slightest bit bothered in what punters are being charged judging by how many matches are staged there)

I have very mixed feelings about Lord's / the MCC. It's a marvellous stadium and the new stands look fantastic  and the MCC do well in playing a huge number of matches across the summer but the whole MCC guff, the tales of snooty, officious staff and the way that the MCC still seems to have an insidious influence on the English domestic game is one of the reasons why the game has such a poor image in this country. As the old saying goes, you can take the ECB out of the MCC but you can't take the MCC out of the ECB.
		
Click to expand...


i get what youre saying but just because ticket prices are high (and most of the crowd can easily afford them) doesnt excuse them for not delivering the product theyre supposed to which is 90 overs in a day and genuinely not giving a damn about the paying fan in the process. just because you can afford it doesnt mean you dont get annoyed by being short changed surely?

this and other ECB policies was enough to stop me going to Lords test every year as I used to, apologies for harping on but really winds me up


----------



## Mudball (Aug 15, 2021)

What a day we had at Lords yesterday.. a bit of everything. Not the best seats - last row in the Lower Grand stands. The only plus was that we were out of the sun. 

Siraj was exceptional, tried hard to get a fiver. Bumrah’s ‘run up’ is shorter than my 11!yr olds! How the hell does he generate that pace and accuracy? Kohli’s energy level is exceptional.  We only seen him in slips & DRS - but he is like a rabbit the whole day. Root was obviously playing a different match than everyone else. Did someone say Sam Curran played yesterday? Also what drama between Boom & Jimmy at the end. 

Getting into the ground took a while as it was sold out. The crowd was good. The first champagne pop in our section was just after the first over. Big cheer to that. Unfortunately some idiot started throwing corks at Rahul who was fielding near us. Kohli had a chat to umpires about it (not sure if that was shown on tv). The interloper walking out to field after lunch was clever abs harmless fun. As the day progresses and alcohol kicked in, it got noiser and more partisan. Roooooooo, Jimmy-oh-Jimmy, ‘We got Raveennndra Jadeja’, ‘Kohli is S*it’.. 
food and drink is expensive, so glad they allow you to bring your own. Went down to the nursery nets to see some of the players practice. 

Like many others, We initially thought we would leave early to beat the exodus. Then Bomrah bowled that over. Everyone just froze and got back to their seats. Half expecting to see India bat for a couple of overs. 

Jr absolutely enjoyed it. In his words, Test match is not just about blocking. (He is big on defending - which is not always popular in kids cricket)


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 15, 2021)

Ridiculous stats trotted out on Sky this morning. During 2021 Joe Root has scored five Test centuries, totalling over 1200 runs in the process, nearly NINE HUNDRED more than his nearest team mate.

Is Root that good, the rest of our batting line up that bad, or a combination of the two? Discuss!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Ridiculous stats trotted out on Sky this morning. During 2021 Joe Root has scored five Test centuries, totalling over 1200 runs in the process, nearly NINE HUNDRED more than his nearest team mate.

Is Root that good, the rest of our batting line up that bad, or a combination of the two? Discuss!
		
Click to expand...

Both. Root is world class and currently on a hot streak. It won't last forever but we can enjoy it whilst it lasts. 

None of the other batsmen in the team would get near a world XI, wouldn't get in the Indian team, Australian, New Zealand and probably others. It's the thinnest test batting line up I can remember.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 15, 2021)

On a different and potentially unpopular note .. I fully endorse the idea that every one has the right to be at a sporting event. But there is a place for common sense and consideration. 
Saw two young ladies trying to push their prams in the opposite direction of the flow of people going for lunch at Lords yesterday. The volunteers trying to shield the prams from the crowd coming towards them. While people suddenly having to stop and turn to avoid crashing into a pram. You would think common sense and mutual respect would have made the situation much easier ..


----------



## Mudball (Aug 15, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Ridiculous stats trotted out on Sky this morning. During 2021 Joe Root has scored five Test centuries, totalling over 1200 runs in the process, nearly NINE HUNDRED more than his nearest team mate.

Is Root that good, the rest of our batting line up that bad, or a combination of the two? Discuss!
		
Click to expand...

Root is on a different planet and playing a different sport. I missed that Stat. Would be interesting to see how much % of the total English Test score in 2021.  He has been carrying the team on his back.


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			What a day we had at Lords yesterday.. a bit of everything. Not the best seats - last row in the Lower Grand stands. The only plus was that we were out of the sun. 

Siraj was exceptional, tried hard to get a fiver. Bumrah’s ‘run up’ is shorter than my 11!yr olds! How the hell does he generate that pace and accuracy? Kohli’s energy level is exceptional.  We only seen him in slips & DRS - but he is like a rabbit the whole day. Root was obviously playing a different match than everyone else. Did someone say Sam Curran played yesterday? Also what drama between Boom & Jimmy at the end. 

Getting into the ground took a while as it was sold out. The crowd was good. The first champagne pop in our section was just after the first over. Big cheer to that. Unfortunately some idiot started throwing corks at Rahul who was fielding near us. Kohli had a chat to umpires about it (not sure if that was shown on tv). The interloper walking out to field after lunch was clever abs harmless fun. As the day progresses and alcohol kicked in, it got noiser and more partisan. Roooooooo, Jimmy-oh-Jimmy, ‘We got Raveennndra Jadeja’, ‘Kohli is S*it’.. 
food and drink is expensive, so glad they allow you to bring your own. Went down to the nursery nets to see some of the players practice. 

Like many others, We initially thought we would leave early to beat the exodus. Then Bomrah bowled that over. Everyone just froze and got back to their seats. Half expecting to see India bat for a couple of overs. 

Jr absolutely enjoyed it. In his words, Test match is not just about blocking. (He is big on defending - which is not always popular in kids cricket)
		
Click to expand...


glad you, and junior especially, had a good day


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Ridiculous stats trotted out on Sky this morning. During 2021 Joe Root has scored five Test centuries, totalling over 1200 runs in the process, nearly NINE HUNDRED more than his nearest team mate.

Is Root that good, the rest of our batting line up that bad, or a combination of the two? Discuss!
		
Click to expand...

Both. Next 


Table of runs for 2021 

https://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/e..._career.html?class=1;id=2021;team=1;type=year


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2021)

It's sadly true that Root is way in advance of any other English batsman.

Not only in terms of runs scored but also technique and mental approach. 

I can't think of another Test playing nation where there is such a huge gap between their top man and the rest.


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			It's sadly true that Root is way in advance of any other English batsman.

Not only in terms of runs scored but also technique and mental approach. 

I can't think of another Test playing nation where there is such a huge gap between their top man and the rest.
		
Click to expand...


certainly not currently but remember a spell where it felt like Lara was like this for the WI


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			certainly not currently but remember a spell where it felt like Lara was like this for the WI
		
Click to expand...

True, and I'm not certain that in Test cricket they have ever got over that.

I still clearly remember their batting on the Saturday of the day/night Test at Edgbaston. 🙄


----------



## Dando (Aug 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			On a different and potentially unpopular note .. I fully endorse the idea that every one has the right to be at a sporting event. But there is a place for common sense and consideration.
Saw two young ladies trying to push their prams in the opposite direction of the flow of people going for lunch at Lords yesterday. The volunteers trying to shield the prams from the crowd coming towards them. While people suddenly having to stop and turn to avoid crashing into a pram. You would think common sense and mutual respect would have made the situation much easier ..
		
Click to expand...

common sense isn’t that actually that common


----------



## Mudball (Aug 15, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			True, and I'm not certain that in Test cricket they have ever got over that.

I still clearly remember their batting on the Saturday of the *day/night Test* at Edgbaston. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I think D/N test stats should be removed from history... it is such a different format, almost makes it watching T20 in the evenings.  Has any D/N test gone into day 5? (or day 4?)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I think D/N test stats should be removed from history... it is such a different format, almost makes it watching T20 in the evenings.  Has any D/N test gone into day 5? (or day 4?)
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the D/N element had too much to do with West Indies losing 19 wickets that day.

Rank bad batting and very decent bowling.

Certainly nothing like T20. Had it been so I wouldn't have been there as not a fan of "Chip Shop Cup" cricket.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Aug 16, 2021)

That should be the end of Sibley for a while. Rank awful technique, especially for an opener. Outside of Root this has to be the worst batting line up for a long long time. 
There's a real opportunity for a couple of young players to go away and work on tightening their techniques and establishing themselves as test players for years. Every position bar 4 is up for grabs.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2021)

What a day it has been.. unfortunately can’t watch.  Been walking around the Natural History Museum with headphones listening to TMS..


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 16, 2021)

Its been dreadful tbh, Ive stopped watching it now.


----------



## Junior (Aug 16, 2021)

When we got Pant and Sharma I fancied our chances, however, we got too deep in the tit for tat with Shami and Bumrah because of what happened with Anderson the other day.   It fired them up with both bat and ball.   We went from position A to position Z in that session.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			What a day it has been.. unfortunately can’t watch.  Been walking around the Natural History Museum with headphones listening to TMS..
		
Click to expand...

You have made the right choice I reckon. Cracking museum that


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 16, 2021)

Junior said:



			When we got Pant and Sharma I fancied our chances, however, we got too deep in the tit for tat with Shami and Bumrah because of what happened with Anderson the other day.   It fired them up with both bat and ball.   We went from position A to position Z in that session.
		
Click to expand...

Spolier alert.
Excellent analysis from Vaughan.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/cricket/58231713


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2021)

Kholi what a 🔔


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

only thing worse than watching England bat at the moment is watching Essex against Glammy


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 16, 2021)

Woeful and somewhat depressing.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Woeful and somewhat depressing.
		
Click to expand...

Woeful & depressing is way too cheerful as a description ...


----------



## Dando (Aug 16, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Kholi what a 🔔
		
Click to expand...

he's the cricketing version of Bryson de Chambeau


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			certainly not currently but remember a spell where it felt like Lara was like this for the WI
		
Click to expand...

As ugly as he was to watch, I reckon Shiv Chanderpaul was a world class accompaniment to Lara.


----------



## Dando (Aug 16, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Woeful & depressing is way too cheerful as a description ...
		
Click to expand...

i hope someone has taken away your belts, shoes laces and anything sharp!


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 16, 2021)

Sam Curran won’t look back favourably on this test.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Sam Curran won’t look back favourably on this test.
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem selecting bits and pieces players to try and cover up the lack of top order batting....


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2021)

Move over Boom… Siraj is my new fav Indian bowler… Young, (lot of) fire, a character… and an excellent bowler.  The Moen wicket was unplayable. Curren was just being Curran. Not frazed by standing up to a much taller Robinson


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2021)

This is going for a draw unless another  harakiri


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Move over Boom… Siraj is my new fav Indian bowler… Young, (lot of) fire, a character… and an excellent bowler.  The Moen wicket was unplayable. Curren was just being Curran. Not frazed by standing up to a much taller Robinson
		
Click to expand...

The stare down after that ball that leapt into Robinson’s chest was quality. I wish cricket could get back to the good old days of a bit of sledging. Too sanitised now!


----------



## Piece (Aug 16, 2021)

It's been awful and brilliant to watch. England lost their heads this morning, trying to bounce out the tail with no real plan. 

As someone said earlier on the thread, Root is so far ahead of the rest of them, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Piece (Aug 16, 2021)

Does Kohli ever spend a full day on the field?


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The stare down after that ball that leapt into Robinson’s chest was quality. I wish cricket could get back to the good old days of a bit of sledging. Too sanitised now!
		
Click to expand...

(Unpopular opinion).. he is a result of the IPL.  Son of a Tuk-Tuk driver who never had any coaching as a kid. He was found by an IPL team and has made the transition to Test.  

https://yourstory.com/2017/02/mohammed-siraj-ipl/amp




I am assuming @fundy wont argue if Eng is offered lights and they run off 🤣


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			(Unpopular opinion).. he is a result of the IPL.  Son of a Tuk-Tuk driver who never had any coaching as a kid. He was found by an IPL team and has made the transition to Test.  

https://yourstory.com/2017/02/mohammed-siraj-ipl/amp




I am assuming @fundy wont argue if Eng is offered lights and they run off 🤣
		
Click to expand...


Not at all, but we'll wait to be offered rather than trying to leave the field first (not that its happening tonight, theyll play all the overs)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2021)

That’s done now


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s done now
		
Click to expand...


6.30, get em off


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 16, 2021)

England, the masters of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			6.30, get em off 

Click to expand...

Would love it if Jimmy held them off

Kohli as unbearable as the likes of Smith


----------



## Piece (Aug 16, 2021)

Bring in some more white ball specialists for the next test 😂


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would love it if Jimmy held them off

Kohli as unbearable as the likes of Smith
		
Click to expand...

not happening sadly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			not happening sadly
		
Click to expand...

Nope - the 9th wicket partnership they had was the game changer as well as getting involved in all the stuff with Bumrah. Let’s hope there is some grace in victory now


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 16, 2021)

Excellent result in terms of keeping the series wide open for a neutral. Not that I’m even slightly neutral here. #ABE


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 16, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would love it if Jimmy held them off

Kohli as unbearable as the likes of Smith
		
Click to expand...

Kohli is worse than Smith and Warner combined......


----------



## Junior (Aug 16, 2021)

Great test match.  Eng were favourites today but had an awful day.   The fragile batting was highlighted again today.   

Credit to India, they fought back superbly.   Love a bit of needle on the field.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2021)

What a great exhibition of a test cricket. Had everything in it 


Too many highlights Rahul for his masterclass century. Shami for his morning blast and 4 wickets. Rahane for a class rear guard.  Siraj for his 8 wicket .Root for shouldering batting responsibility of entire team. Jimmy yet again. 

Also the big names not firing .. Kohli, pant, Burns, Butler, bairstow.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Sam Curran won’t look back favourably on this test.
		
Click to expand...

He’s not a Test match cricketer. He’s just not.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 16, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			He’s not a Test match cricketer. He’s just not.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately he's not alone in this England team.
Can't really blame a bowling all rounder for the team's batting failure.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 16, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Unfortunately he's not alone in this England team.
Can't really blame a bowling all rounder for the team's batting failure.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, and I wasn’t blaming him, just responding to a comment.

I have been out driving today so haven’t seen any cricket, but have been following it online. The whole outcome had a depressing inevitability about it as soon as Root deployed what sounded like very questionable tactics with India eight down. I like Root - lovely fella, superb batsmen, but I do have considerable doubts regarding his captaincy - always have had. Alas, there is simply no alternative candidate as far as I can see.

Can anyone who watched confirm what I read? That with nine and ten at the crease we had SIX men on the boundary? And that Wood was bowling 90mph+ without a slip? What was the thinking?

Our batting, Root aside, is ridiculously brittle. We cannot be chasing 250+ in a fourth innings at the moment, but given where we were at about 11.30am today there’s absolutely no way we should have conceded that sort of lead.

Poor, poor, poor.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Kohli is worse than Smith and Warner combined......
		
Click to expand...

Maybe just maybe English cricket needs a character with the passion like Kohli.. he is marmite but he has the skills and has taken Indian cricket to the next level.  It’s not just his own game but some of the thinking and desire to win is incredible. England would never think of declaring, but for Kohli to take the decision and then driving for a win. 

Ben Stokes is the only one who comes even close to him in passion. And we know how we felt in that Ashes match and the WC match.

Kohli’s India are the new Aussies…


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Maybe just maybe English cricket needs a character with the passion like Kohli.. he is marmite but he has the skills and has taken Indian cricket to the next level.  

Ben Stokes is the only one who comes even close to him in passion. And we know how we felt in that Ashes match and the WC match.

Kohli’s India are the new Aussies…
		
Click to expand...

lololololololololololololol

yeah we need a f***wit as a captain who acts more and more like a petulant child who needs to get his own way more the less runs hes scoring personally! lets not talk about the utter dolly he dropped Buttler on 2 that couldve cost India the game either eh, or maybe how about his incompetent use of the DRS system. if thats what were missing then cricket is totally and utterly dead

for the record were missing 4 batsmen with test match technique and a top class spinner (not to mention broad, woakes, foakes, stone and stokes), oh and a competent ECB (i know i know thats just a step way too far)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 16, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Totally agree, and I wasn’t blaming him, just responding to a comment.

I have been out driving today so haven’t seen any cricket, but have been following it online. The whole outcome had a depressing inevitability about it as soon as Root deployed what sounded like very questionable tactics with India eight down. I like Root - lovely fella, superb batsmen, but I do have considerable doubts regarding his captaincy - always have had. Alas, there is simply no alternative candidate as far as I can see.

Can anyone who watched confirm what I read? That with nine and ten at the crease we had SIX men on the boundary? And that Wood was bowling 90mph+ without a slip? What was the thinking?

Our batting, Root aside, is ridiculously brittle. We cannot be chasing 250+ in a fourth innings at the moment, but given where we were at about 11.30am today there’s absolutely no way we should have conceded that sort of lead.

Poor, poor, poor.
		
Click to expand...

And therein lies the problem. 

No alternative to offer as captain, just more of the same if the batsmen are replaced and some pretty brainless bowlers.

Of the XI named for this Test only five or six should really be considered for the next game (Root, Anderson, Robinson, Buttler, Ali and maybe Bairstow).

But who on earth replaces the others. So little red ball cricket on which to judge.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			lololololololololololololol

yeah we need a f***wit as a captain who acts more and more like a petulant child who needs to get his own way more the less runs hes scoring personally! lets not talk about the utter dolly he dropped Buttler on 2 that couldve cost India the game either eh, or maybe how about his incompetent use of the DRS system. if thats what were missing then cricket is totally and utterly dead

for the record were missing 4 batsmen with test match technique and a top class spinner (not to mention broad, woakes, foakes, stone and stokes), oh and a competent ECB (i know i know thats just a step way too far)
		
Click to expand...

Remind me who won today ..


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Remind me who won today ..
		
Click to expand...

because of Kohli or despite Kohli? he had a very very ordinary game and got bailed out by some around him, but as has been the case for a few years, all the positive performances are because of him and the negative ones are out of his control. swap Root for Kohli and India win by 400 runs 

ps 1 game isnt really a decent sample


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

genuine question @Mudball would you want your son learning his antics from how Kohli behaves on a cricket field?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			And therein lies the problem.

No alternative to offer as captain, just more of the same if the batsmen are replaced and some pretty brainless bowlers.

Of the XI named for this Test only five or six should really be considered for the next game (Root, Anderson, Robinson, Buttler, Ali and maybe Bairstow).

But who on earth replaces the others. So little red ball cricket on which to judge.
		
Click to expand...

Think Hameed deserves a second crack 

Unfortunately anyone that you would look to bring in is playing white ball cricket at the moment 

But players like 

Lammonby and Clarke 

I would even give Ballance a go again

Then maybe even Vince but he is playing white ball 

Northeast maybe 
Bracey
Shame Abell is injured 

Would definitely like to see Overton get a run instead of Curran


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 16, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unfortunately anyone that you would look to bring in is playing white ball cricket at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Such is the madness of the scheduling. The only players playing red ball cricket until September are those playing in this Test series. Talk about setting ourselves up to fail.


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Currently Root as a batsman, Robinson and Anderson are worth their places on merit, plus Wood in some conditions. Outside of that of those currently available you can argue pretty much everyone else as subjective. Archer, Stokes, Stone, Woakes, Broad injured, Buttler, Bairstow, Malan, Ali talented but focussed on white ball, Sibley, Burns, Hameed, Crawley focussed on red ball but probably not good enough, Pope returning from injury but not fulfilled his promise, Lawrence discarded and so it goes on. As for those who havent played tests recently theyve played so little cricket to be able to make a case

Not sure being a selector currently would be much fun.......


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 16, 2021)

I find it a little strange that the one player who is good enough to Captain  and who has the tactical nous and ruthlessness to take a team apart is only playing white ball cricket, doing quite well. Perhaps it's Roots way of getting a little revenge for not eing picked all the time


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I find it a little strange that the one player who is good enough to Captain  and who has the tactical nous and ruthlessness to take a team apart is only playing white ball cricket, doing quite well. Perhaps it's Roots way of getting a little revenge for not eing picked all the time

Click to expand...


you mean the white ball captain who hasnt score a run since pre covid?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I find it a little strange that the one player who is good enough to Captain  and who has the tactical nous and ruthlessness to take a team apart is only playing white ball cricket, doing quite well. Perhaps it's Roots way of getting a little revenge for not eing picked all the time

Click to expand...

Morgan is a superb white ball player and captain - not red ball though

Root isn’t the best captain but the cupboard is bare

I’m just glad they ignore the Somerset lads in one way but disappointed their talents don’t get recognised


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			genuine question @Mudball would you want your son learning his antics from how Kohli behaves on a cricket field?
		
Click to expand...

If I could bottle the passion of Kohli, the grit of Cook, the behaviour of Root & Williamson…. 

My son unfortunately is stuck in a very defensive way of playing cricket.  Does not make him very popular. In one of his 20 overs school match, he opened and carried the bat but scored only about 20 runs. Like Cook, he will grind it out and then come home and play his violin to calm down.  I think he could do with an injection of Kohli/Morgan elixir.

Just saying


----------



## SteveJay (Aug 16, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would love it if Jimmy held them off

Kohli as unbearable as the likes of Smith
		
Click to expand...

 Kohl is an absolute knob......the most objectionable player in current test cricket.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			you mean the white ball captain who hasnt score a run since pre covid?
		
Click to expand...

And how many of the current England team are much better score wise?

We pick a w/keeper who isn't the best but can bat....although his red ball batting doesn't appear to be worthwhile.

We need to start picking players for their exact skillset, not trying to showhorn them in because they're liked.


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			If I could bottle the passion of Kohli, the grit of Cook, the behaviour of Root & Williamson…. 

My son unfortunately is stuck in a very defensive way of playing cricket.  Does not make him very popular. In one of his 20 overs school match, he opened and carried the bat but scored only about 20 runs. Like Cook, he will grind it out and then come home and play his violin to calm down.  I think he could do with an injection of Kohli/Morgan elixir.

Just saying
		
Click to expand...


so youd rather he was jumping up and down screaming and shouting, swearing at oppo players, confronting umpires when decisions dont go his way etc? he may be a bit meek but dont wish him past the centre line


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			because of Kohli or despite Kohli? he had a very very ordinary game and got bailed out by some around him, but as has been the case for a few years, all the positive performances are because of him and the negative ones are out of his control. swap Root for Kohli and India win by 400 runs 

ps 1 game isnt really a decent sample
		
Click to expand...

I think we are mixing Kohli the player and Kohli the captain. Personally I think he should step down from Test captaincy and hand it over to someone like Rahane (he was brilliant guiding a B-team in Australia) or Rohit? .. he can be white ball captain. 

Gotta admire his win-first approach. Sure he has been bailed out by his team. Today Shami & Bhoom took their chances but he declared and went for the win.  Root and Eng just lost their mind trying to eek a revenge on  Bhoom.  Wtf was happening in that first hour??


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			And how many of the current England team are much better score wise?

We pick a w/keeper who isn't the best but can bat....although his red ball batting doesn't appear to be worthwhile.

We need to start picking players for their exact skillset, not trying to showhorn them in because they're liked.
		
Click to expand...


so you want to pick a white ball captain who doesnt play red ball cricket at all to captain in the red ball format and thats not shoe horning someone in?

what exact skillset do you think Morgan would bring to test match cricket?


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			so youd rather he was jumping up and down screaming and shouting, swearing at oppo players, confronting umpires when decisions dont go his way etc? he may be a bit meek but dont wish him past the centre line 

Click to expand...


Having seen him on Sat.. his energy is infectious.. he has been like that all day for 5 days.. that is some achievement. 

Have you seen his interview with DK on sky.. available on YouTube


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I think we are mixing Kohli the player and Kohli the captain. Personally I think he should step down from Test captaincy and hand it over to someone like Rahane (he was brilliant guiding a B-team in Australia) or Rohit? .. he can be white ball captain. 

Gotta admire his win-first approach. Sure he has been bailed out by his team. Today Shami & Bhoom took their chances but he declared and went for the win.  Root and Eng just lost their mind trying to eek a revenge on  Bhoom.  Wtf was happening in that first hour??
		
Click to expand...


Genuinely the only thing I admire about Kohli is his batting ability, and thats been in short supply of late, his antics, on field demeanor and shithousing do nothing for me. Hes a world class batsman but seems to want to argue and fight with everyone rather than batting lately. 1 big inns in 2+ years?

England lost the plot completely as soon as Bhumra walked to the crease (because of his spell to Anderson) and whilst Root is shouldering the blame a chunk of it needs to go on the coaching staff as well who do nothing to get a message out there. Tbh this shouldve been addressed long before Bhumra came out to bat to ensure that emotion didnt take over (its not as if its the first time weve used a similar plan and failed versus a tail)

Are you seriously claiming that as a positive declaration and going for the win? why didnt he declare at lunch rather than burning 4 overs afterwards?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			so you want to pick a white ball captain who doesnt play red ball cricket at all to captain in the red ball format and thats not shoe horning someone in?

what exact skillset do you think Morgan would bring to test match cricket?
		
Click to expand...

I think tactically he is miles better than Root. Do you think Morgan would have had 6 players on the boundary rope for batsman 8 and 9? 
I know Morgan isn't going to be called into the test squad, and likewise I know Root is going to stay as Captain. However his tactical nous is sadly lacking once the opposition top 4 are gone is very lacking and shows a childish mentality.
You could argue we almost got a result because of Root, but likewise we almost got a result in spite of Root.


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Having seen him on Sat.. his energy is infectious.. he has been like that all day for 5 days.. that is some achievement. 

Have you seen his interview with DK on sky.. available on YouTube
		
Click to expand...


id rather he went back to averaging 55 not 30 if I was an Indian fan personally, but if energy is what you want then yeah hes crushing it currently


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I think tactically he is miles better than Root. Do you think Morgan would have had 6 players on the boundary rope for batsman 8 and 9? 
I know Morgan isn't going to be called into the test squad, and likewise I know Root is going to stay as Captain. However his tactical nous is sadly lacking once the opposition top 4 are gone is very lacking and shows a childish mentality.
You could argue we almost got a result because of Root, but likewise we almost got a result in spite of Root.
		
Click to expand...

I think hes tactically better than root in white ball cricket, i have no clue in red ball as its so long since he played/captained but law of averages says he must be, genuinely i think theres 50 guys on my twitter feed who'd skipper better than Root does currently in test matches. You do have to wonder what advice is coming from the coaches, management, analysts etc, theres so much stats stuff around that it really should be easy to see what works but seems they overthink it a lot (give you a clue slower balls to 4 sweepers to a guy who averages 2 in test cricket isnt it)! With Broad and Stokes not on the park theres literally no one else with a cricket brain out there either and they make so many decisions that are genuinely negative EV, over and over again

The problem with a different captain is bar root who of the current xi are guaranteed their place in the side in 6 mths time, arguably none of them


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			The problem with a different captain is bar root who of the current xi are guaranteed their place in the side in 6 mths time, arguably none of them
		
Click to expand...

I agree, that is the biggest worry. However if they can play a keeper who isn't the best in that position just because he might get more runs and is a crowd please, couldnt we play someone who is an excellent Captain who may not get quite as many runs, leaving Root just to be a batter? Didn't we do that with Brearley?


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I agree, that is the biggest worry. However if they can play a keeper who isn't the best in that position just because he might get more runs and is a crowd please, couldnt we play someone who is an excellent Captain who may not get quite as many runs, leaving Root just to be a batter? Didn't we do that with Brearley?
		
Click to expand...

I guess you could try it, still not sure Morgans that man though..............

Ultimately the ECB will get their way and kill the format


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

And in a nutshell:

England's top 3 has contributed 176 in 12 innings across the first 2 Tests at an average of 14.66.

England's no.4 has scored 386 runs across 4 innings at an average of 128.66.


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2021)

Neutral umpires you say..................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427288925807185923


----------



## Mudball (Aug 16, 2021)

What a man he his.. really broad shoulders 

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...-india-at-lords-says-he-got-his-tactics-wrong


----------



## Mudball (Aug 17, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The stare down after that ball that leapt into Robinson’s chest was quality. I wish cricket could get back to the good old days of a bit of sledging. Too sanitised now!
		
Click to expand...

Just catching up on all that was happening on the ground… looks like there was a fair amount of in your face cricket. Butler-Jimmy giving to Bhoom.. Robinson involved.  Bhoom hitting a 4 after Butler’s comments. Kohli-Jimmy ‘backyard’ comments.  All the Indian close in players giving a reception to the batsmen as they walk in.  Siraj’s stare down. 

We are only used to Aussies doing it, but the Indians putting up a fight. There is a fine line and emotions. Need to tread carefully. Docking match fees will have zero impact on the Indians. 

I hear KL Rahul said somewhere (paraphrasing) ‘If you have a go at one of us, you are having a go at all of us and we will get you’ 

In the end, England lost a match by letting emotions cloud their judgement.  Despite the lack in technical expertise, they could have won or atleast drawn this one. 

Now time to move on…


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Just catching up on all that was happening on the ground… looks like there was a fair amount of in your face cricket. Butler-Jimmy giving to Bhoom.. Robinson involved.  Bhoom hitting a 4 after Butler’s comments. Kohli-Jimmy ‘backyard’ comments.  All the Indian close in players giving a reception to the batsmen as they walk in.  Siraj’s stare down.

We are only used to Aussies doing it, but the Indians putting up a fight. There is a fine line and emotions. Need to tread carefully. Docking match fees will have zero impact on the Indians.

I hear KL Rahul said somewhere (paraphrasing) ‘If you have a go at one of us, you are having a go at all of us and we will get you’

In the end, England lost a match by letting emotions cloud their judgement.  Despite the lack in technical expertise, they could have won or atleast drawn this one.

Now time to move on…
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t it all start on Saturday night was it ? When Bumrah was in the face of Anderson 🤷‍♂️

I wasn’t aware of anything until the Indian team started on Jimmy , that’s why the England players stepped up on Bumrah 

They shouldn’t have done and let India look pathetic doing it but let’s not forget that it was started that evening with Bumrah himself - far from the innocent party


----------



## Mudball (Aug 17, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn’t it all start on Saturday night was it ? *When Bumrah was in the face of Anderson* 🤷‍♂️

I wasn’t aware of anything until the Indian team started on Jimmy , that’s why the England players stepped up on Bumrah

They shouldn’t have done and let India look pathetic doing it but let’s not forget that it was started that evening with Bumrah himself - far from the innocent party
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, saw it as we were at Lords that day..  That was one helluve of a crazy and dangerous over.  10 balls incl 4 no-balls.  more than just rattled the cage.  It was like watching Mcgrath, Brett Lee, Styen or Windies fearsome bowling  .  Eng could have taken the high ground but played right into India's hand. 

Off the field, these guys get along well and paly with and against each other in the IPL.    When Moen was caught by Kohli off Siraj... someone tweeted it was a case of _'RCB caught RCB bowled RCB'_  (all play for royal challenge bangalore)


----------



## marymclean (Aug 17, 2021)

You don't even know what to believe these days. Controversies are present everywhere, especially in the sports domain and I don't why. They are human beings after all and each one has a private life. If you ask me, I consider that their privacy is always invaded by asking stupid and personal questions. I was reading about Sachin Tendulkar Wife and I've seen that many people are throwing different accusations without having any proof. It's a shame that the world has come to this. I'm sure that this has been present around for years, but now, since everyone has access to media, is more present


----------



## Dando (Aug 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			Neutral umpires you say..................


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427288925807185923

Click to expand...

look's like my old club ground - Addiscombe


----------



## Tongo (Aug 17, 2021)

In domestic news Berkshire have lost their first Minor / National Counties Championship match since August 2014, an unbeaten run of 36 matches which included 4 consecutive Championship titles.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 17, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			Kohl is an absolute knob......the most objectionable player in current test cricket.
		
Click to expand...

Has David Warner retired? When it comes to nobbishness, the guy has no equal. 

When cricket followers in your homeland think you’re a nob, then you really must be a prize nob. And my ex-pat mates living in Oz tell me Warner is almost as disliked there as he is here.

Is that even possible?!


----------



## Dando (Aug 17, 2021)

How far does Livingston hit the ball?

I know people who don’t go that far on holiday


----------



## Mudball (Aug 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			How far does Livingston hit the ball?

I know people who don’t go that far on holiday
		
Click to expand...


I am assuming Livingston now a full prospect for the IPL… he can his mortgage off early


----------



## Mudball (Aug 18, 2021)

Saw this on my FB memories from 6 years ago.. assume Australia had lost a Test match of some sort.. it is still funny.  (Not sure anyone saw Bangladesh whitewashed them in T20 series) 

Aussie Cricket Jokes...

Q. What’s the difference between Cinderella and an Australian cricketer 
A. Cinderella knew when to leave the ball

Q. What do you call a world class Australian cricketer 
A. Retired.

Q. What do you get if you cross the Australian cricket team with an Oxo cube?
A. Laughing stock.

Q. What’s the difference between Michael Clarke and a funeral director?
A. A funeral director doesn’t keep losing the ashes.

Q. What’s the difference between an Aussie batsman and a formula one car?
A. Nothing. If you blink you’ll miss them both.

Q. What do Aussie batsmen and drug addicts have in common?
A. Both spend most of their time wondering where their next score will come from.

Q. What did the spectator miss when he went to the toilet?
A. The entire Australian innings.

Q. What do you call a cricket field full of Australians ?
A vacant lot.

Q. What is the main function of the Australian coach?
A. To transport the team from the hotel to the ground.

Q. Who spends the most time on the crease?
A. The woman who irons the Australian team’s cricket whites.

Q. Why don’t Aussie fielders need travel injections?
A. Because they never catch anything.

Q. What is the most proficient footwork displayed by Australian batsmen?
A. The walk back to the pavilion.

Q. What is the definition of optimism?
A. An Aussie batsman putting on sunscreen before going out to bat.

Q. What’s the Australian version of LBW?
A. Lost, Beaten, Walloped.

Q. Who has the easiest job in the Australian squad?
A. The guy who removes the red ball marks from the bats.

Q. What do you call an Australian who can handle a bat….
A. A vet

Q. Why are Australian cricketers cleverer than Houdini?
A. Because they can get out without even trying.

Q. What’s the difference between Michael Clarke and a phoenix?
A. At the end of the ashes, the phoenix still has a future.

A bloke walks into a brothel and says: “I’m a bit kinky, how much for total humiliation?”
The madam replies £60.
Wow, what do I get for that,” he says.
She says: “A baggy green cap and an Australia shirt.

The Australian bobsleigh team have asked the Aussie cricketers for a meeting. 
They want to know how they went downhill so fast.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 18, 2021)

@fundy .. FWIW .. I am assuming some analyst came up with it rather than Kohli. If true then, it was a great tactic esp if Eng had managed to save the Test 


https://sportsamaze.com/cricket/new...layed-two-overs-after-the-lunch-and-declared/


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2021)

Mudball said:



@fundy .. FWIW .. I am assuming some analyst came up with it rather than Kohli. If true then, it was a great tactic esp if Eng had managed to save the Test 


https://sportsamaze.com/cricket/new...layed-two-overs-after-the-lunch-and-declared/

Click to expand...


be the first time a side has given a damn about the over rate if so lol, even to the detriment of trying to win the game


----------



## Mudball (Aug 18, 2021)

This was funny as hell while watching it live


----------



## fundy (Aug 18, 2021)

I see Yorkshire CCC are still acting disgracefully over the Azeem Rafiq report, still acting as if there is a way they can bury what has gone on over the years  The truth will come out, be nice to see the ECB get off their arses and do something about it mind!

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...re-delay-publication-of-racism-report-1273989

Edit: I guess they may be trying to get the test match done next week before the report is released, that reflect s even worse on them and probably the likely contents of the report


----------



## Tongo (Aug 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			I see Yorkshire CCC are still acting disgracefully over the Azeem Rafiq report, still acting as if there is a way they can bury what has gone on over the years  The truth will come out, be nice to see the ECB get off their arses and do something about it mind!

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...re-delay-publication-of-racism-report-1273989

Edit: I guess they may be trying to get the test match done next week before the report is released, that reflect s even worse on them and probably the likely contents of the report
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we'll get some comments from the 2 Yorkshire air horns Boycott and Vaughan. They seem to have something to say about everything. 

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 18, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Also the big names not firing .. Kohli, pant, Burns, Butler, bairstow.
		
Click to expand...

Including Burns in that list is probably the biggest compliment he has ever received


----------



## Piece (Aug 19, 2021)

Piece said:



			Bring in some more *white ball specialists* for the next test 😂
		
Click to expand...

Malan. There you are.


----------



## Junior (Aug 19, 2021)

Piece said:



			Malan. There you are.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not disagreeing with what your saying but he also averages over 55 in first class cricket since 2019.  Logically the next cab off the rank.

That said, i think he bats at 4 or 5 for Yorkshire and we seem to have no openers and number 3's succeeding in county cricket.


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2021)

Junior said:



			I'm not disagreeing with what your saying but he also averages over 55 in first class cricket since 2019.  Logically the next cab off the rank.

hes played a grand total of 6 inns in red ball cricket in 2 years, if thats the next logical cab off the rank then boy are we in trouble going forward (there again i think we all know that!)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2021)

I see Yorkshire have made a pitiful apology whilst still trying to shove it under the carpet


----------



## Junior (Aug 19, 2021)

100%, but at least he's played some .  The lack of red ball cricket played by all our "best batsmen" is woeful.   No wonder its starting to show us up. 

The first class game needs prioritising.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2021)

Durham are playing in a one day final right now against Glamorgan. On a Thursday, at Trent Bridge 😕😠.

It should be on a Saturday at Lord's but it looks like the ECB have binned it off for not being sexy enough. Hugely disappointing.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 19, 2021)

Apropos of nothing but former Somerset all-rounder and current Notts all-rounder Peter Trego teed it up at the Europro Tour event in Northern Ireland this week. Unfortunately he missed the cut by some distance. But fair play to him for getting to the standard to make the tour in the first place.


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Durham are playing in a one day final right now against Glamorgan. On a Thursday, at Trent Bridge 😕😠.

It should be on a Saturday at Lord's but it looks like the ECB have binned it off for not being sexy enough. Hugely disappointing.
		
Click to expand...


1/4 finals at the weekend, semi finals mon/tue, final at trent bridge on a thursday, not even subtle their attempt to kill it

no doubt theyll be using the low attendance as a reason when next seasons schedule is formulated


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Durham are playing in a one day final right now against Glamorgan. On a Thursday, at Trent Bridge 😕😠.

It should be on a Saturday at Lord's but it looks like the ECB have binned it off for not being sexy enough. Hugely disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a disgrace that the main ODI cup has been dismissed with such disdain because of the manufactured franchise smack


----------



## Dando (Aug 19, 2021)

Junior said:



			I'm not disagreeing with what your saying but he also averages over 55 in first class cricket since 2019.  Logically the next cab off the rank.

That said, i think he bats at 4 or 5 for Yorkshire and we seem to have no openers and number 3's succeeding in county cricket.
		
Click to expand...

I might dust my gear off as I was an opener


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			I might dust my gear off as I was an opener
		
Click to expand...


get yourself a few runs in white ball cricket and youre a shoe in


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2021)

Such a disgrace how this is being handled, no real surprise when the ECB run the sport in this country though 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/58272607


----------



## sunshine (Aug 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Such a disgrace how this is being handled, no real surprise when the ECB run the sport in this country though 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/58272607

Click to expand...

It's exactly what I would expect


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			It's exactly what I would expect 

Click to expand...


thats the really sad part isnt it, no one is in the slightest bit surprised 

the terminology in the statement is so wrong in so many places, the report still isnt being published (to the point Azeem Rafiq hasnt seen it himself!) the guilty parties still run Yorkshire CCC and others are still suffering in the same way, meanwhile the ECB presses on with destroying county cricket and thinking it can just sweep it under the very very large carpet. almost like they follow someone elses template on how to run things................. (yes thats political, fragger me  )


----------



## sunshine (Aug 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			thats the really sad part isnt it, no one is in the slightest bit surprised 

the terminology in the statement is so wrong in so many places, the report still isnt being published (to the point Azeem Rafiq hasnt seen it himself!) the guilty parties still run Yorkshire CCC and others are still suffering in the same way, meanwhile the ECB presses on with destroying county cricket and thinking it can just sweep it under the very very large carpet. almost like they follow someone elses template on how to run things................. (yes thats political, fragger me  )
		
Click to expand...

They had an opportunity to hold their hands up and come out of this really well. Instead, the way the findings have remained secret, the choice of words, they are just digging a deeper hole. Rafiq has basically said they are a bunch of racist incompetent morons and they have done nothing to disprove him.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 21, 2021)

Finally something good about the 100… it comes to an end today! 

Unfortunately it might mean some more white ball players now available for the Test. Livingstone at #5 anyone?


----------



## Piece (Aug 21, 2021)

Did I see the one day final was played in mid week at a county ground, less than half full? Gone are the days where it was a showpiece Sat final at Lords.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Finally something good about the 100… it comes to an end today!

Unfortunately it might mean some more white ball players now available for the Test. Livingstone at #5 anyone?
		
Click to expand...

The BBC have been hyping it like crazy, funny how they do that when they show something. I haven't watched any since the second game but as Agnew said on day 1, I'm not the target audience. Anyone know the figures? Has it done well for attendances?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2021)

Piece said:



			Did I see the one day final was played in mid week at a county ground, less than half full? Gone are the days where it was a showpiece Sat final at Lords.
		
Click to expand...

Post #1491 😄.

Shameful, and a huge shame that Glamorgan and their supporters didn't get the big day they deserved. (Same for Durham but Glamorgan won)


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 21, 2021)

Well, they were two exceptionally one-sided Hundred finals. Surely not the spectacle hoped for.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 21, 2021)

I think that The Hundred has been a success in getting a bigger audience to watch cricket, especially for the women, and there have been some exciting games.  The problem I have is that I am not invested in any of the teams and in three year’s time who will care who won it this year.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 21, 2021)

GG26 said:



			I think that The Hundred has been a success in getting a bigger audience to watch cricket, especially for the women, and there have been some exciting games.  The problem I have is that I am not invested in any of the teams and in three year’s time who will care who won it this year.
		
Click to expand...

I watched some of the games but lost interest for that very reason - who do I “support”? I can’t even remember who plays for whom. Not a clue.


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2021)

62 job cuts at the ECB, players agree to a pay cut, Harrison and his cronies award themselves a nice £2.1m bonus pot

0 people shocked or surprised

utter cancer on the sport

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ves-to-share-21m-bonus-despite-covid-job-cuts


----------



## Tongo (Aug 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			62 job cuts at the ECB, players agree to a pay cut, Harrison and his cronies award themselves a nice £2.1m bonus pot

0 people shocked or surprised

utter cancer on the sport

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ves-to-share-21m-bonus-despite-covid-job-cuts

Click to expand...

Paid the women players crap money as well even though they have been the headline makers. Its peak ECB to spaff all their goodwill away in one stroke!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			62 job cuts at the ECB, players agree to a pay cut, Harrison and his cronies award themselves a nice £2.1m bonus pot

0 people shocked or surprised

utter cancer on the sport

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ves-to-share-21m-bonus-despite-covid-job-cuts

Click to expand...

I want to say that this news is unbelievable but sadly it isn't. 

Rather it is typical of the way that the marketing men now view the game and the inflated view they have of their importance to cricket.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 24, 2021)

I watched the last hour of a couple of the women's games and found it enjoyable.
First cricket I have watched since Wes Hall was bowling so perhaps the 100 has found a new audience.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2021)

T20 Blast QF start tonight 
Sussex vs Yorks

Yorkshire are the home team but playing at Durham - they have made the boundaries a bit of a joke


----------



## Tongo (Aug 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			T20 Blast QF start tonight
Sussex vs Yorks

Yorkshire are the home team but playing at Durham - they have made the boundaries a bit of a joke
		
Click to expand...

Please Sussex, win by a country mile!


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2021)

GOSBTS 

Rashid Khan a joy, an utter joy


----------



## Mudball (Aug 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			GOSBTS 

Rashid Khan a joy, an utter joy 

Click to expand...

Did not see the match but saw him hit the last 2 boundaries… where they playing on a women’s ground… the boundaries felt very cosy..


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Did not see the match but saw him hit the last 2 boundaries… where they playing on a women’s ground… the boundaries felt very cosy..
		
Click to expand...

Yorkshire chose to bring the boundaries in to replicate the smaller pitch at Headingly. Oops.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2021)

That’s a nice start - glad to see Overton get a chance , superb from Jimmy already


----------



## Mudball (Aug 25, 2021)

Jimmy Jimmy Jimmy…

First true test for Kohli as a batsman..


----------



## Neilds (Aug 25, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Jimmy Jimmy Jimmy…

First true test for Kohli as a batsman..
		
Click to expand...

And he has failed


----------



## Piece (Aug 25, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Please Sussex, win by a country mile!
		
Click to expand...

And they did! Good viewing and Khan was excellent at the end. Bizarre boundaries!


----------



## Piece (Aug 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s a nice start - glad to see Overton get a chance , superb from Jimmy already
		
Click to expand...

Overton and Robinson look very similar action wise. No doubt Overton has earned a place, but does his "face" fit?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Overton and Robinson look very similar action wise. No doubt Overton has earned a place, but does his "face" fit?!
		
Click to expand...

He plays for the wrong county so his face will never fit - he is a better bowler than Curran

Him and Robinson are very similar


----------



## Mudball (Aug 25, 2021)

Neilds said:



			And he has failed 

Click to expand...


Kohli keeps getting out playing expansive drives… about time he learnt from the Master


----------



## Mudball (Aug 25, 2021)

When does the match start???  l think i am watching a T20 highlights package..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2021)

some superb bowling - but bet those Indian bowlers will be rubbing their hands though


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2021)

Well that was fun...might hide behind the settee when we start batting though!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Well that was fun...might hide behind the settee when we start batting though!
		
Click to expand...

Were the conditions that bad for batting? Only getting text updates at work.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Were the conditions that bad for batting? Only getting text updates at work.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so - looked a bit of a meltdown by the batsmen but we'll see. Not often you see two hat-trick balls from two different bowlers within a couple of overs of each other!


----------



## Mudball (Aug 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't think so - looked a bit of a meltdown by the batsmen but we'll see. *Not often you see two hat-trick balls from two different bowlers within a couple of overs of each other*!
		
Click to expand...

Especially when it is England bowling rather than batting


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2021)

Okay, I'll be the one to hex this. The England openers look very comfortable right now. I don't know what caused the Indian collapse today but the balance between bat and ball couldn't be more different in our innings.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay, I'll be the one to hex this. The England openers look very comfortable right now. *I don't know what caused the Indian collapse* today but the balance between bat and ball couldn't be more different in our innings.
		
Click to expand...

Jimmy


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Jimmy 

Click to expand...

The fabulous thing is that there is no question of him being in the side out of sentiment. 1st on the sheet is Root, 2nd is Jimmy. To be world class still at his age is phenomenal.


----------



## Dando (Aug 25, 2021)

Neilds said:



			And he has failed 

Click to expand...

BCCI will lodge a complaint


----------



## IanM (Aug 25, 2021)

BBC headline... England toil to reach 120     Ok, even they wouldn't stoop that low!!

Pitch was always fine,  but the ball was swinging like crazy this morning.  

Massive session in the morning, probably the pivotal one in the match.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Main question now is how do England manage to lose from this position? 

Click to expand...

Trust me - still waiting for the bubble to burst!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The fabulous thing is that there is no question of him being in the side out of sentiment. 1st on the sheet is Root, 2nd is Jimmy. To be world class still at his age is phenomenal.
		
Click to expand...

He really is like a fine wine...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay, I'll be the one to hex this. The England openers look very comfortable right now. I don't know what caused the Indian collapse today but the balance between bat and ball couldn't be more different in our innings.
		
Click to expand...

Andersons opening spell against the top 4 was sublime , he kept setting them up and they took the bait every single time. Kohli was shocking , I don’t why he has started to play the ball so far away from his body - it looked like white ball batting all day long. 

A lot of credit has to be given to the other three seamers as well - Robinson was probing with every ball , Overtons extra pace and bounce was superb and Curran was bowling on a great length. All four were excellent

Then Hamed and Burns showed the type of grit needed against the good balls and just cashed in on the rubbish that Ishant and Sami was throwing down


----------



## sunshine (Aug 25, 2021)

This is very smart cricket from India. They are luring England into a false sense of security, just waiting for England to believe they are in a winning position... and then fall apart and hand it to India.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 25, 2021)

Surely the tactic from England now has got to be that we are going to bat for the next two days. It doesn't matter about scoring runs, if we bat all of tomorrow and all of Friday we'll score at least another 400 runs minimum without trying anything stupid. That will give us a lead of over 400 with two days left to bowl them out. And if we do actually manage to bat for the next two days then I would back us to score a lot more than 400. Don't do anything stupid and put up a score of 550+. It's an opportunity to make a real statement and grind India into the dust for two days. Keep their players out in the field for as long as possible, tiring them out, and then set some attacking fields while they're trying to bat for at least a day and a half to save the test.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			some superb bowling - but bet those Indian bowlers will be rubbing their hands though
		
Click to expand...

Delighted to say LP you were wrong. At the moment but there is still time!


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Ted, dead, Wolverhampton.

Good golfer, too.
Remember him on the Pro-Celeb.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 26, 2021)

How much does Hameed duck under a short ball?  I fear he may be given lbw if it hits his helmet 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mudball (Aug 26, 2021)

Root is on another planet (as always... )


----------



## Junior (Aug 26, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Root is on another planet (as always... )
		
Click to expand...

Malan looked class too.  Unlucky being strangled down the leg side.


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Root is on another planet (as always... )
		
Click to expand...

i cant believe how quickly he scores in test cricket


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			i cant believe how quickly he scores in test cricket
		
Click to expand...

I love that he keeps the scoreboard ticking over. Not big shots, he just keeps accumulating. Demoralising for the bowlers, great for the batting team. It's infectious for his batting partners, takes the pressure off them. It's an art forgotten by too many.


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I love that he keeps the scoreboard ticking over. Not big shots, he just keeps accumulating. Demoralising for the bowlers, great for the batting team. It's infectious for his batting partners, takes the pressure off them. It's an art forgotten by too many.
		
Click to expand...

i remember playing against Rob Key when he was still making his way in league cricket and he was the same - just nudging and dabbing the ball away. He had a very large red head back then too


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			i remember playing against Rob Key when he was still making his way in league cricket and he was the same - just nudging and dabbing the ball away. He had a very large red head back then too
		
Click to expand...

I pity his mother. I suspect he came out that size 😳


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2021)

Bairstow and Buttler fail again I see, neither are cut out for test cricket, they have has their chance time to move on I think


----------



## sunshine (Aug 26, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Bairstow and Buttler fail again I see, neither are cut out for test cricket, they have has their chance time to move on I think
		
Click to expand...

I agree Bairstow doesn't have the technique for test cricket. Buttler does, he is easily good enough to be a world class test batsman, but he seems to have a mental block when it comes to batting in a test. Their averages are not good enough to merit a place in the team, and they've had plenty of chances, but I don't think there is anyone better to replace them.


----------



## Junior (Aug 26, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Bairstow and Buttler fail again I see, neither are cut out for test cricket, they have has their chance time to move on I think
		
Click to expand...

Bairstowe frustrates.  He looked great until he nicked off.   Not sure what they should do.......Livingstone?  Vince ?  Or both of them for Bairstowe and Buttler ?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I agree Bairstow doesn't have the technique for test cricket. Buttler does, he is easily good enough to be a world class test batsman, but he seems to have a mental block when it comes to batting in a test. Their averages are not good enough to merit a place in the team, and they've had plenty of chances, but I don't think there is anyone better to replace them.
		
Click to expand...

There's better keepers that's for sure and tbh, I'm sure they could score more runs or at least last longer to build a partnership than butler or Bairstow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2021)

Bantons poor run continues 😢 England have properly ruined him at the moment


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bantons poor run continues 😢 England have properly ruined him at the moment
		
Click to expand...

I am 2 minutes behind you Phil watching this. Should be a tight finish but with Lanci without Mahmood and Parki I fancy your lot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			I am 2 minutes behind you Phil watching this. Should be a tight finish but with Lanci without Mahmood and Parki I fancy your lot
		
Click to expand...

Need a big innings from someone soon though - could be tight


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 26, 2021)

Looks all over now. Fully deserved. The no ball “wicket’ was crucial. well done LP


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Looks all over now. Fully deserved. The no ball “wicket’ was crucial. well done LP
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was the key moment and the dropped catch 

What an innings from Abell - the player is really special and thankfully England won’t look at him , Lammonby took a while but then flicked the switch.

The Hundred will never get an atmosphere like that


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 27, 2021)

I find Shane Warne irritating. Exceptional bowler, too much work on his face, his choice, unfortunately I do not feel he adds anything to the broadcast. Perhaps his accent does not help


----------



## Mudball (Aug 27, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			I find Shane Warne irritating. Exceptional bowler, too much work on his face, his choice, unfortunately I do not feel he adds anything to the broadcast. Perhaps his accent does not help

Click to expand...

He can be interesting/irritating.  I hear they are appointing him as Aussie trade ambassador to the UK


----------



## Dando (Aug 27, 2021)

Mudball said:



			He can be interesting/irritating.  I* hear they are appointing him as Aussie trade ambassador to the UK*

Click to expand...

that's like appointing De Chambeau chairman of the "shouting fore appreciation society"


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Aug 27, 2021)

YJB take a bow, what a stunning catch.

Great bowling by England, the openers were fantastic and it took some special bowling and an even more special catch to prise one out.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 27, 2021)

Very harsh call on Sharma … he was  playing alright till then.. 

. now the Indian tail is in..


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2021)

Sad news about Chris Cairns and wish him well in his recovery. He is a mate of one of the Kiwi players I played with. Took time to support a function at our cricket club back in the day.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2021)

Impressive win by England, some great bowling this morning.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2021)

Piece said:



			Sad news about Chris Cairns and wish him well in his recovery. He is a mate of one of the Kiwi players I played with. Took time to support a function at our cricket club back in the day.
		
Click to expand...

I saw him play after his international retirement in a Bunbury style game at a local club a few years ago. There were other ex internationals playing but he stood out. He flick one straight 6 that was just obscene. Absolute bull of a man, I had a bit of a man crush on him seeing him in the flesh 😳😆.  Hopefully he will have some form of recovery.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 28, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Bairstow and Buttler fail again I see, neither are cut out for test cricket, they have has their chance time to move on I think
		
Click to expand...

I’d like to see Buttler come out and be really aggressive, in the Pant mode, I feel like that’s his natural game and he’s fighting it the whole time - let him play his natural game and see if that releases him a bit.

Bairstow is frustrating, he looks great, then it always feels like he gives his wicket away.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bantons poor run continues 😢 England have properly ruined him at the moment
		
Click to expand...

What happened to him when he was with England? Did they try and alter his technique?


----------



## Tongo (Aug 30, 2021)

Went to Lord's today to see the first day of Middlesex v Derbyshire. Never been to Lord's before so was an interesting day. Fabulous stadium visually, the new stands fit in really well, unlike a lot of new developments at grounds these days.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 31, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Went to Lord's today to see the first day of Middlesex v Derbyshire. Never been to Lord's before so was an interesting day. Fabulous stadium visually, the new stands fit in really well, unlike a lot of new developments at grounds these days.
		
Click to expand...

It's an amazing stadium. I like the MCC ethos of preserving the quirkiness of the ground. They could just build a big bowl to maximise capacity (there is certainly demand), but instead every stand is individual and has some architectural merit and doesn't overshadow the historical buildings like the pavillion.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 31, 2021)

sunshine said:



			It's an amazing stadium. I like the MCC ethos of preserving the quirkiness of the ground. They could just build a big bowl to maximise capacity (there is certainly demand), but instead every stand is individual and has some architectural merit and doesn't overshadow the historical buildings like the pavillion.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, i enjoyed that as well, each stand has its own personality. Sat in the Mound, Tavern and Warner Stands during the day and sneaked into the Allen Stand (supposedly members only but I wasnt challenged by the stewards) and each had a different feel to it.


----------



## IanM (Sep 2, 2021)

Putting them in at The Oval?  Nuts I thought.  Well 3 out by lunch is an excellent morning.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 2, 2021)

Those who forget history are condemn to repeat it..   Kohli stubbornly not changing his side and not playing ashwin.  

..  another English victory in 4 days?

On the plus side, while Jimmy has sent shivers down the Indian spine, it is actually the next generation of bowlers that are more effective.   Can only be good for England when Jimmy gets his P45 after he qualifies for state pension..


----------



## Mudball (Sep 2, 2021)

I find soft signals in case of close catches very pointless. The whole point is that the umpire can’t see it. 

On the frontal slo-mo, it looked like the ball was grounded between Moen’s  fingers. I would have given benefit of doubt to batsman. 

The days of onfield umpiring are numbered


----------



## IanM (Sep 2, 2021)

Funny old thing "stats."........ last 5 wickets for only 70 odd runs is great bowling, then you see virtually all of that was one stand!   

As I always say..  judge nothing till both sides have had a bat!


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			Funny old thing "stats."........ last 5 wickets for only 70 odd runs is great bowling, then you see virtually all of that was one stand!   

As I always say..  judge nothing till Joe Root has had a bat!
		
Click to expand...


corrected that for you


----------



## Mudball (Sep 2, 2021)

Oh dear…


Root should open, saves him the trouble to walk out in the second over ..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 2, 2021)

The shot by Hameed to get out was truly dreadful for a test match opener. It's a shot I'd expect in a 20:20 game, not day 1 of a test from an opener on 0.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 3, 2021)

I had hopes for Malan.. gone.  Gripping test cricket but will Eng stay till Tea today?

Btw.. why does Bairstow walk around as if he is at the Dentist?


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The shot by Hameed to get out was truly dreadful for a test match opener. It's a shot I'd expect in a 20:20 game, not day 1 of a test from an opener on 0.
		
Click to expand...

Made even worse by the fact we were already one down.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 3, 2021)

Why have Lancashire and Somerset won 0.5 of a game each in Div. 1 of the county Championship please? I realise scores against the other team in the initial group are a starting point but an explanation would be appreciated please.


----------



## fundy (Sep 3, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Why have Lancashire and Somerset won 0.5 of a game each in Div. 1 of the county Championship please? I realise scores against the other team in the initial group are a starting point but an explanation would be appreciated please.
		
Click to expand...


"Counties carry forward half the points they scored from the two matches against the county in their original group and do not play that team in the Division Stage"

So if they beat a side once in the previous round of games they will bring through half a win  clear as mud lol


----------



## fundy (Sep 3, 2021)

England tried mighty hard to blow the best batting conditions in this test today, over to the bowlers again!


----------



## Mudball (Sep 3, 2021)

The Jarvo thing is now wearing thin… what’s with the security at the stadium?


----------



## fundy (Sep 3, 2021)

Mudball said:



			The Jarvo thing is now wearing thin… what’s with the security at the stadium?
		
Click to expand...

Think its done now, hes in a cell having been charged with assault on all accounts. Bigger part in the series than Ashwin mind 

Happened at a lot of undred games too on all accounts, stewards arent going to stop those intent, time to introduce aussie style penalties for pitch invaders


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 4, 2021)

I can't see any scenario where India don't win this test match from this position. England's batsmen threw it away yesterday with their T20 batting - Moeen Ali being a prime example of their stupid shot choices.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 4, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I can't see any scenario where India don't win this test match from this position. England's batsmen threw it away yesterday with their T20 batting - Moeen Ali being a prime example of their stupid shot choices.
		
Click to expand...

Dropping a shed load of catches doesn't help either......


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 4, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Dropping a shed load of catches doesn't help either......
		
Click to expand...

And having a tactically inept captain isn't great.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 4, 2021)

India will be dismissed cheaply by lunch tomorrow… England to romp home in style.  Kohli to be step down and replaced by Ashwin …. 

… next week euromillion numbers are 12 26 33 35 41   03 07


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2021)

Mudball said:



			India will be dismissed cheaply by lunch tomorrow… England to romp home in style.  Kohli to be step down and replaced by Ashwin …. 

… next week euromillion numbers are 12 26 33 35 41   03 07
		
Click to expand...


i like the euromill numbers of those 2 more lol

frustrating day, not overly unexpected, compounds the batting errors yesterday. rohit was utterly superb (and has been for the series) but england got 2 seamers in the red, one just back from injury and one not quite good enough yet, as for the spin options..... only thing worse than the catching was the var referrals haha (have to fear for whats left in the tank for the 5th test if they dont win here)

yet IF they had caught the catches theyd probably be home and dry already, cant see how Burns is ever a slip fielder but again the cupboards pretty bare it seems, the days where top order batsmen could catch in the slip seem to be a thing of the past!

could set up for an enthralling finish, best scenario is england bowl them out and need to chase 300ish over the last day and a bit on a slowing flat deck whilst Ashwin gets to watch on from the dressing room


----------



## Mudball (Sep 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			i like the euromill numbers of those 2 more lol

frustrating day, not overly unexpected, compounds the batting errors yesterday. rohit was utterly superb (and has been for the series) but england got 2 seamers in the red, one just back from injury and one not quite good enough yet, as for the spin options..... only thing worse than the catching was the var referrals haha (have to fear for whats left in the tank for the 5th test if they dont win here)

yet IF they had caught the catches theyd probably be home and dry already, cant see how Burns is ever a slip fielder but again the cupboards pretty bare it seems, the days where top order batsmen could catch in the slip seem to be a thing of the past!

could set up for an enthralling finish, best scenario is england bowl them out and need to chase 300ish over the last day and a bit on a slowing flat deck whilst Ashwin gets to watch on from the dressing room 

Click to expand...

Rohit and Root are playing a different series. A big monkey off Rohit’s back with his first ton outside India. Sad he perished to the dreaded pull (yet again). I saw an interview where he said that if he survives 10 odd overs (in ODI) then he is likely to play all the way. The only way to get out would be if he makes a mistake. 

Burns reaction after he dropped Rohit the first time.  Suggested he did not see the ball. He is in slip position, he has ONE job. The flipping ball hit his shoes. What else does Jimmy have to do…  

question is how will India play tomorrow. If they don’t lose too many, they will go into a one day past lunch, they may go into an ODI mode. Rake it up and then give  Eng 4 sessions to play.

Of course all this is irrelevant as it will be all finished by lunch and I am picking the island to buy next week.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 5, 2021)

i was hoping to see some fireworks from Pant & Thakur .. but they seem to be playing a test match.  maybe once they hit 300 or 350

i am now sleepy.. I will blame the curry i had for lunch.. ZZzzz


----------



## Captainron (Sep 5, 2021)

Root is a fantastic batsman but he’s a very very sloppy captain.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 5, 2021)

History books to be re-written as Eng chase this down by tea tomorrow. … 

Both openers to get into double figures 
Roooo gets another century


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Root is a fantastic batsman but he’s a very very sloppy captain.
		
Click to expand...

Especially when spinners are bowling.  He uses them too defensively.  I cant believe how many singles he was giving away to new batsmen yesterday.   I hope he gets it right if Parkinson plays at OT.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 6, 2021)

Burns has looked a better batsman since Sibley was dropped and Hameed moved up the order. I wonder whether batting with Sibley was dragging Burns down a bit and whether there are shoots of a decent partnership developing with Hameed.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Burns has looked a better batsman since Sibley was dropped and Hameed moved up the order. I wonder whether batting with Sibley was dragging Burns down a bit and whether there are shoots of a decent partnership developing with Hameed.
		
Click to expand...

Early days.. but some shoots here.

Speaking of shoots.. any chance Hameed gets a haircut at some point?


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2021)

Stupid run


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 6, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Burns has looked a better batsman since Sibley was dropped and Hameed moved up the order. I wonder whether batting with Sibley was dragging Burns down a bit and whether there are shoots of a decent partnership developing with Hameed.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that batting with Sibley cannot be easy. 

However, I  am afraid that doesn't alter the fact that IMO Burns will never be good enough to open  for England. 

Good knock this innings but look at him first time round and as for his fielding 🙄


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Burns has looked a better batsman since Sibley was dropped and Hameed moved up the order. I wonder whether batting with Sibley was dragging Burns down a bit and whether there are shoots of a decent partnership developing with Hameed.
		
Click to expand...


not sure Hameeds 19 off 102 balls pre lunch was much different to batting with Sibley was it?


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

this is more like the england batting line up we know


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2021)

What did Eng have for lunch today to cause this diarrhoea…


----------



## Captainron (Sep 6, 2021)

India have some outstanding fast bowlers these days. Couple that with a spinner who they are prepared to have go for runs if he gets wickets. 

The ball is moving a bit now though. Root looks unfazed by it all when he is facing but the others look like theyre facing a taped tennis ball


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 6, 2021)

Same old, same old!

So often England's batsmen have the occasional good innings but actually flatter to deceive. 

Burns, Hameed, Pope and Bairstow who has had a Test career of mediocrity punctuated by the odd good performance that retains his place.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 6, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Burns has looked a better batsman since Sibley was dropped and Hameed moved up the order. I wonder whether batting with Sibley was dragging Burns down a bit and whether there are shoots of a decent partnership developing with Hameed.
		
Click to expand...

YPOu just enjoy batting with some gus more than others. If I know theyre a walking wicket or bound to the odd lapse in run judgement then youalways feel a bit tentative. Maybe they just didn't get on as people though?


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2021)

It is interesting to watch the fielding positions.. root seems to have more people square of him to the leg side.. almost a slip corden around the square leg umpire.

Previously there were 2 close in fielders either side of the pitch while Bairstow was batting


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2021)

I was working on my computer this morning. BBC sport open on a separate tab. On the whole, a decent morning with only the Malan run out being the irritation. This afternoon I have been in the factory and only just checked the scoring now . I apologise for going away from my desk and causing this shower .


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was working on my computer this morning. BBC sport open on a separate tab. On the whole, a decent morning with only the Malan run out being the irritation. This afternoon I have been in the factory and only just checked the scoring now . I apologise for going away from my desk and causing this shower .
		
Click to expand...

Repeat after me… it’s all your fault ..


----------



## sunshine (Sep 6, 2021)

That's it. Game over


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

Does anyone else think that Bumrah's action looks a bit of a chuck, especially when he goes for the bouncer.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 6, 2021)

Interesting reading the BBC website commentary on the Malan run out. One reporter stating the Hameed had run out Malan, the other stating that Malan was too slow.

FWIW I think Malan was day dreaming at the non-striker's end, he should have been 3 or 4 yards down the wicket when Hameed called him through, not standing still in his crease.

Anyway, this England team has gone back to the traditional batting collapse. Half of them aren't test quality so it's no surprise really.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Does anyone else think that Bumrah's action looks a bit of a chuck, especially when he goes for the bouncer.
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Piece (Sep 6, 2021)

That was fairly 💩


----------



## Captainron (Sep 6, 2021)

Superb session for India that.  It's all over!


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Does anyone else think that Bumrah's action looks a bit of a chuck, especially when he goes for the bouncer.
		
Click to expand...

No.. he is just unplayable..


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Does anyone else think that Bumrah's action looks a bit of a chuck, especially when he goes for the bouncer.
		
Click to expand...

No, but John Cleese could add it to the Ministry of silly walks!


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 6, 2021)

Proof positive today that England are a very, very poor Test side captained by a great batter, but uninspiring leader. If only there was another captaincy candidate out there.

And before anyone says Ben Stokes, let our talisman remain just that. Don’t shoehorn him into the captaincy as soon as he’s back. We tried it with Botham and KP and it didn’t work then - it won’t work with Stokes.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2021)

Is this the same pitch that England was bowling on yesterday?… Boom moving the old ball, Yadav moving the new one. 

Overton must be in real pain … getting a full one on the elbow


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2021)

chrisd said:



			No, but John Cleese could add it to the Ministry of silly walks!
		
Click to expand...

Watched him (from side on) at Lords.. 
run up is shorter than my 11 yr old.. can’t call it a run up either.. more like a manual car having some starting trouble and being driven by a teenager .. yet he can develop that pace. 

If he was born in Eng or come thru the normal cricket academy route, I am assuming that this would have stamped out


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2021)

You can’t shell 5 catches and expect to beat this Indian side.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 6, 2021)

This India side isn't even that good.

We just have to be realistic in our expectations: a team with only one test match batsman isn't going to win many tests!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 6, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Watched him (from side on) at Lords..
run up is shorter than my 11 yr old.. can’t call it a run up either.. more like a manual car having some starting trouble and being driven by a teenager .. yet he can develop that pace.

If he was born in Eng or come thru the normal cricket academy route, I am assuming that this would have stamped out
		
Click to expand...

Why would you assume that?

After all the academies failed to sort out the batting techniques of Roy, Sibley, Burns, Crawley, Hameed et al;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Repeat after me… it’s all your fault ..
		
Click to expand...

It's all my fault
It's all my fault 
It's all my fault 
😭😭


----------



## Tongo (Sep 6, 2021)

sunshine said:



			This India side isn't even that good.

We just have to be realistic in our expectations: a team with only one test match batsman isn't going to win many tests!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, India's bowling attack is brilliant. And that's without Ashwin. They have the habit of a different bowler upping his game when it is needed.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was working on my computer this morning. BBC sport open on a separate tab. On the whole, a decent morning with only the Malan run out being the irritation. This afternoon I have been in the factory and only just checked the scoring now . I apologise for going away from my desk and causing this shower .
		
Click to expand...


come on everyone knows youre not allowed to move when the team are going well (the amount of times we used to follow that dumb rule on a saturday afternoon haha)


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Proof positive today that England are a very, very poor Test side captained by a great batter, but uninspiring leader. If only there was another captaincy candidate out there.

And before anyone says Ben Stokes, let our talisman remain just that. Don’t shoehorn him into the captaincy as soon as he’s back. We tried it with Botham and KP and it didn’t work then - it won’t work with Stokes.
		
Click to expand...


for anyone who saw stokes attempt to captain against Hales earlier this year he wouldnt even make a shortlist. the big problem is very few of the side are guaranteed their place, let alone be considered as captain and none seem obvious candidates! the cupboards pretty bare


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

Mudball said:



			No.. he is just unplayable..
		
Click to expand...

He certainly is. I watched a bit of it just before tea and he bowled a bouncer to Overton (I think) that didn't look quite right and looked a bit chucky.


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			for anyone who saw stokes attempt to captain against Hales earlier this year he wouldnt even make a shortlist. the big problem is very few of the side are guaranteed their place, let alone be considered as captain and none seem obvious candidates! the cupboards pretty bare
		
Click to expand...

I don’t follow the county game as closely as I used to, but can’t think of a single English-qualified county captain who would get near the Test side. So any future captain perhaps needs to come from the ranks which, as you say, presents a rather significant stumbling block!

I could just about live with an outstanding county captain being promoted to the Test ranks, in the way Mike Brearley was, if we had a strong side. But we are miles short.

And don’t even get me started on the ludicrous appointment of Chris Cowdrey as captain (by his godfather, as I recall), the explanation being he had the sort of leadership skills needed. He was neither a Test quality batsman nor captain.

Alas, it’s Root or nobody at the moment. At present any replacement will either not be a good enough player, or captain. More likely both.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			come on everyone knows youre not allowed to move when the team are going well (the amount of times we used to follow that dumb rule on a saturday afternoon haha)
		
Click to expand...

Nearly peed myself on one occasion following that rule.

When the wicket finally fell I covered the 10 yards to the gents in two strides🥴


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Nearly peed myself on one occasion following that rule.

When the wicket finally fell I covered the 10 yards to the gents in two strides🥴
		
Click to expand...


its when the opening pair put on 200, finally the wicket falls and 5 guys get up to go!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			its when the opening pair put on 200, finally the wicket falls and 5 guys get up to go!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Mine was a number 8 who had never made 20 before yet on this particular day he went on to make 70 odd.

At least we won a game that had looked lost!


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 6, 2021)

Unfortunately the county game now does not really breed leadership experience, at least not in those young enough to feasibly begin a Test career.  The number of County captains' who have stood down within a year or two because it affected their game is massive - in recent years including potential Test players like Gary Ballance and Liam Livingstone (as well as Dawid Malan for that matter).  Of the current squad, only Rory Burns has any significant experience and, whilst I think he is pretty close to nailed on at the moment just from a paucity of any other available options, its not like he has shown any great skills in the role.

Meanwhile of the current remaining 17, the only three who you could make any argument for as even outsiders for a test place would be James Vince, Tom Abell and Will Rhodes.  Not really options, are they?


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2021)

On WhatsApp today..

Alexa, play Bumrah 

Alexa: Sorry, Bumrah is unplayable


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Unfortunately the county game now does not really breed leadership experience, at least not in those young enough to feasibly begin a Test career.  The number of County captains' who have stood down within a year or two because it affected their game is massive - in recent years including potential Test players like Gary Ballance and Liam Livingstone (as well as Dawid Malan for that matter).  Of the current squad, only Rory Burns has any significant experience and, whilst I think he is pretty close to nailed on at the moment just from a paucity of any other available options, its not like he has shown any great skills in the role.

Meanwhile of the current remaining 17, the only three who you could make any argument for as even outsiders for a test place would be James Vince, Tom Abell and Will Rhodes.  Not really options, are they?
		
Click to expand...

On the rugby ground today.. we were having the same debate.. if not Root then who…. One suggested Malan.. 

Not on my radar.. but anyone knows how he fares


----------



## Mudball (Sep 6, 2021)

As a friend from India summarised today about marmite Kohli..


.. India has found a way to win even when Kohli does not score 

.. Eng can’t find a way to win even when Root scores 

Difference between captaincy and leadership ..


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

Mudball said:



			As a friend from India summarised today about marmite Kohli..


.. India has found a way to win even when Kohli does not score 

.. Eng can’t find a way to win even when Root scores 

Difference between captaincy and leadership ..
		
Click to expand...


ROFL - actually WALOFS

Kohlis so called leadership including leaving the best spinner in the world currently warming the bench because of a personal feud? Behaving like a spoilt brat when nothing goes his way? Or undermining one of his senior batsman?

Swap Root and Kohli over for this series and India wouldve won 5-0 with Roots runs


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 6, 2021)

Mudball said:



			On the rugby ground today.. we were having the same debate.. if not Root then who…. One suggested Malan.. 

Not on my radar.. but anyone knows how he fares
		
Click to expand...

Badly. There are rumours that he can be a prickly character in the dressing room, and his numbers skippering Middlesex were not great.

Pragmatically if we really had to replace Joe, Buttler playing as a batsman at 7 would be the least worst option.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 6, 2021)

Use Vince as a 12th man and send him on to make changes when Root does his usual


----------



## Mudball (Sep 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			ROFL - actually *WALOFS*

Kohlis so called leadership including leaving the best spinner in the world currently warming the bench because of a personal feud? Behaving like a spoilt brat when nothing goes his way? Or undermining one of his senior batsman?

Swap Root and Kohli over for this series and India wouldve won 5-0 with Roots runs
		
Click to expand...

I learnt a new word today... excellent.

this India team has shown that they can beat a good side with or without kohli.   The Ind-Aus series was terrific esp when an Indian B team beat Aussies at home..


----------



## Neilds (Sep 7, 2021)

What England need to do is try and get some County Cricket between Test matches/series so the players can actually go out, spend some time in the middle and actually get some confidence back.  It might also make the County scene better and develop other players and the County Championship would also be fairier as teams wouldn't be missing their stars for just about all the season!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2021)

Neilds said:



			What England need to do is try and get some County Cricket between Test matches/series so the players can actually go out, spend some time in the middle and actually get some confidence back.  It might also make the County scene better and develop other players and the County Championship would also be fairier as teams wouldn't be missing their stars for just about all the season!
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean how cricket used to be?


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you mean how cricket used to be? 

Click to expand...

I’m going all misty eyed.


----------



## Piece (Sep 7, 2021)

Neilds said:



			What England need to do is try and get some County Cricket between Test matches/series so the players can actually go out, spend some time in the middle and actually get some confidence back.  It might also make the County scene better and develop other players and the County Championship would also be fairier as teams wouldn't be missing their stars for just about all the season!
		
Click to expand...

It's fair idea, but the County scene today is now well down the ECB pecking order. It's effectively played at the beginning and end of the summer, on pitches that are prepared for results within four days. The irony is that one day pitches are nice and flat. The Kiwis made a special effort to have their grade pitches consistent and are reaping the benefits. Until the ECB address the County scene we are going to see more of the same for the next few years I believe.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I learnt a new word today... excellent.

this India team has shown that they can beat a good side with or without kohli.   The Ind-Aus series was terrific esp when an Indian B team beat Aussies at home..
		
Click to expand...

just for the record this is not a good side they have beaten, its one world class batsmen and a couple of decent bowlers (despite missing many through injury)


----------



## Mudball (Sep 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			just for the record this is not a good side they have beaten, its one world class batsmen and a couple of decent bowlers (despite missing many through injury)
		
Click to expand...

One can only play the team that is on the field.  Equally we can say, that India did not have Ashwin or Vihari, Sky etc. Neither was Rahane or Pujara in good nick.  So does that mean Eng lost to an average side?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2021)

Mudball said:



			One can only play the team that is on the field.  Equally we can say, that India did not have Ashwin or Vihari, Sky etc. Neither was Rahane or Pujara in good nick.  So does that mean Eng lost to an average side?
		
Click to expand...

India are currently better than average but we are average at best. India are much closer to being an excellent team than England but they are not excellent based on this series. We have way to many holes in our side currently.

At this moment there is no excellent team in test cricket, unlike in one day or 20:20, and that is not a rose tinted statement imo.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2021)

Mudball said:



			One can only play the team that is on the field.  Equally we can say, that India did not have Ashwin or Vihari, Sky etc. Neither was Rahane or Pujara in good nick.  So does that mean Eng lost to an average side?
		
Click to expand...


Its you that called England a good side, you cant then go to "can only beat whats on the field"

Personally, I would call this a decent India side considering they are away from home (theyre seam bowling options are so much better than always used to be) albeit theyve several top class batsmen out of nick/coming to the end and made a couple of very odd selection calls, especially Ashwin. They are more of a team and far less reliant on one or two individuals compared to the current England side, the big difference is India have a handful of batsmen capable of scoring big runs, England are reliant on one guy doing it (as well as missing the guy that provides a lot of their inspiration and balance!) For me India are clearly the second best test team currently behind New Zealand, and by far the best in their native conditions and likely to be the best side around in the years to come with the players they have available, are they currently a great team, no, not close


----------



## Mudball (Sep 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			India are currently better than average but we are average at best. India are much closer to being an excellent team than England but they are not excellent based on this series. We have way to many holes in our side currently.

*At this moment there is no excellent team in test cricket*, unlike in one day or 20:20, and that is not a rose tinted statement imo.
		
Click to expand...

Kiwis?

update:  Just saw Fundy and I agree on kiwi being the better Test side..


----------



## Mudball (Sep 7, 2021)

fundy said:



*Its you that called England a good side*, you cant then go to "can only beat whats on the field"

Personally, I would call this a decent India side considering they are away from home (theyre seam bowling options are so much better than always used to be) albeit theyve several top class batsmen out of nick/coming to the end and made a couple of very odd selection calls, especially Ashwin. They are more of a team and far less reliant on one or two individuals compared to the current England side, the big difference is India have a handful of batsmen capable of scoring big runs, England are reliant on one guy doing it (as well as missing the guy that provides a lot of their inspiration and balance!) For me India are clearly the second best test team currently behind New Zealand, and by far the best in their native conditions and likely to be the best side around in the years to come with the players they have available, are they currently a great team, no, not close
		
Click to expand...

apologies.. i just undersood the context.. point taken..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Kiwis?

update:  Just saw Fundy and I agree on kiwi being the better Test side..
		
Click to expand...

I have to hold my hands up here and say I don't follow them enough to know if they have stepped up from being a good team to an excellent team. Fair play to them if they have. 

I know we played them earlier in the summer but it is hard to judge anything based on 2 tests, I seem to remember we had a fair number of players missing as well. I always like tests against NZ, I wish we gave them a decent series, not just a token 2 games.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 7, 2021)

May be a stupid question but with the struggles in the second innings and with the Ashes (if it goes ahead) being a very long tour with no family or other contact, can anyone see Jimmy retiring in front of a home crowd at Old Trafford.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2021)

GB72 said:



			May be a stupid question but with the struggles in the second innings and with the Ashes (if it goes ahead) being a very long tour with no family or other contact, can anyone see Jimmy retiring in front of a home crowd at Old Trafford.
		
Click to expand...

Highly unlikely for me, think hes planning on another year or two whilst fit, but stranger things have happened. Expect theres more chance he doesnt play at OT


So we bring Buttler and Leach back for the final test - which one do we think will actually play and which will be preparing drinks again lol

You have to assume Buttler being back means he plays and they leave one of the batsmen out, not sure which tho? And why have they kept Lawrence in the squad rather than letting him go back to Essex when he clearly isnt going to play (its like the big sides are allowed their players back while the smaller counties arent). 

Wood will surely play and you have to hope they actually pick a proper spinner which means 2 of the 4 quicks step down, expect that will purely be done on fitness/energy levels. Anderson/Robinson have both gone into the red a lot this series be surprised if both manage to back up here, every chance Woakes has a reaction to the last test having not played for such a long time. Overton the most obvious to miss out and he may even have to having taken a blow batting. That assumes they persist with Ali which i expect they will


----------



## Mudball (Sep 7, 2021)

Leach anyone?  Though the prediction was OT will not spin.  

I hope Overton and Robinson keep their place.  Need to persist with them.    With the rain forecasted for OT next week, it may be short game.  So as well give them another test to play.   Did i hear Saquib is injured too


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Leach anyone?  Though the prediction was OT will not spin.  

I hope Overton and Robinson keep their place.  Need to persist with them.    With the rain forecasted for OT next week, it may be short game.  So as well give them another test to play.   Did i hear Saquib is injured too
		
Click to expand...


Old Trafford not spin in September? they playing on the football pitch???? 

Robinson will play if hes fit enough to, Overton I expect will miss out if everyone else is fit with Wood likely to return even if Leach doesnt. Mahmood picked up a side injury in the county game against Notts, didnt return afterwards hence not in the squad here


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 7, 2021)

I can't imagine they will play both Anderson and Robinson again - they may have been our two best bowlers, but their workloads for the last six weeks have been off the charts and both would seem excellent candidates to break down.  And everything is made more complicated by Overton possibly having an elbow injury.

So, unusually, I can't call this one.   One assumes that Buttler - Mr Golden Balls - was brought back in to the squad with the intention of him playing, but I can't see an argument to leave any of the top six here out, so my only thought would be that they might go for him instead of Moeen and decide at the last between four quicks and using Leach as the spinner.  The difference being that Leach is skilled at holding up an end even when the ball in not really gripping.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 7, 2021)

Surely Anderson plays at Old Trafford! He will have a nice rest after this match anyway.

Bringing Buttler back into the squad means he will play. I can't see Leach coming in for Moeen - it will be Leach + Moeen or Moeen only. If they want to bring in Leach I think they will have to sacrifice a batsman, which is a bit risky with this dodgy batting line up.

This is where England miss Stokes as a 5th bowler.

Burns, Hameed, Malan, Root, Bairstow, Buttler, Moeen, Robinson, Wood, Leach, Anderson.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			I can't imagine they will play both Anderson and Robinson again - they may have been our two best bowlers, but their workloads for the last six weeks have been off the charts and both would seem excellent candidates to break down.  And everything is made more complicated by Overton possibly having an elbow injury.

So, unusually, I can't call this one.   One assumes that Buttler - Mr Golden Balls - was brought back in to the squad with the intention of him playing, but I can't see an argument to leave any of the top six here out, so my only thought would be that they might go for him instead of Moeen and decide at the last between four quicks and using Leach as the spinner.  The difference being that Leach is skilled at holding up an end even when the ball in not really gripping.
		
Click to expand...


Pretty much came to the same conclusion, genuinely dont know how what side theyll go with, that used to happen in the 5th test once wed lost 3 or 4 nil lol


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Surely Anderson plays at Old Trafford! He will have a nice rest after this match anyway.

Bringing Buttler back into the squad means he will play. I can't see Leach coming in for Moeen - it will be Leach + Moeen or Moeen only. If they want to bring in Leach I think they will have to sacrifice a batsman, which is a bit risky with this dodgy batting line up.

This is where England miss Stokes as a 5th bowler.

Burns, Hameed, Malan, Root, Bairstow, Buttler, Moeen, Robinson, Wood, Leach, Anderson.
		
Click to expand...

brave call leaving Pope out after he made 80ish first inns last game, if he wasnt called Bairstow Im sure that would be the option......


----------



## Mudball (Sep 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			Pretty much came to the same conclusion, genuinely dont know how what side theyll go with, that used to happen in the 5th test once wed lost 3 or 4 nil lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			brave call leaving Pope out after he made 80ish first inns last game, if he wasnt called Bairstow Im sure that would be the option......
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately he is called Bairstow, and that tends to mean...well, lets be fair, he is the most messed around player in English cricket, so it would not surprise if he did make way.  He shouldn't though - he has batted well enough in this series without quite kicking on, and he provides the middle order with mongrel and impetus.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 7, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Unfortunately he is called Bairstow, and that tends to mean...well, lets be fair, he is the most messed around player in English cricket, so it would not surprise if he did make way.  He shouldn't though - he has batted well enough in this series without quite kicking on, and he provides the middle order with mongrel and impetus.
		
Click to expand...

The most overrated player in English cricket, certainly as far as the red ball game is concerned.

Shockingly bad wicketkeeper and his batting, whilst very good in one day cricket  is totally unsuited to Test Matches.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 7, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			The most overrated player in English cricket, certainly as far as the red ball game is concerned.

Shockingly bad wicketkeeper and his batting, whilst very good in one day cricket  is totally unsuited to Test Matches.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  He may not have been a good wicketkeeper to begin with, but he worked hard at it and is a more reliable red ball keeper now than Buttler.  As for his batting, who else, Root and Stokes apart, do we have who has made hundreds at home, in Australia, South Africa and on the sub continent?  He may have had a bad run of form 2019-20, but this was exacerbated by his being in and out of the side and up and down the order.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 7, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Really?  He may not have been a good wicketkeeper to begin with, but he worked hard at it and is a more reliable red ball keeper now than Buttler.  As for his batting, who else, Root and Stokes apart, do we have who has made hundreds at home, in Australia, South Africa and on the sub continent?  He may have had a bad run of form 2019-20, but this was exacerbated by his being in and out of the side and up and down the order.
		
Click to expand...

Quite the reverse.

Butter is the one who has worked at his keeping and finally become adequate at Test level.

Bairstow continues to be "hard handed".

Irrelevant in any case as Foakkes should be our keeper once fit again.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 7, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Quite the reverse.

Butter is the one who has worked at his keeping and finally become adequate at Test level.

Bairstow continues to be "hard handed".

Irrelevant in any case as Foakkes should be our keeper once fit again.
		
Click to expand...

OK, I agree with you that Foakes ought to be first choice. On the rest, not so much. Bairstow is undoubtedly... Hard handed is the wrong words, more over optimistic in what go goes for. But the stats show he doesn't miss much, whereas Buttler misses a lot of chances and gives away more byes. Buttler is better in the white ball stuff, where the ball moves less so fast hands can hide awful footwork.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 8, 2021)

No player will ever be a good keeper if he attempts to take the ball with his hands going "at" the ball rather than "with". 

Footwork won't save that.

As for byes in Test cricket, there are rarely many and, in defence of all keepers, I would say that the majority I witness should have been called wides.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 8, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			No player will ever be a good keeper
		
Click to expand...

Foakes apart, I don't think we have any good keepers, merely functional ones (well, unless you go down to lads like Harry Duke and Jamie Smith in the county game)


----------



## sunshine (Sep 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			brave call leaving Pope out after he made 80ish first inns last game, if he wasnt called Bairstow Im sure that would be the option......
		
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## sunshine (Sep 8, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			[Bairstow] may not have been a good wicketkeeper to begin with, but he worked hard at it and is a more reliable red ball keeper now than Buttler.
		
Click to expand...


Bairstow is still untidy as a keeper and a bit erratic I think. He's a good fielder and adds more out in the field than behind the stumps.
Buttler is quietly effective as a keeper and has become increasingly reliable. He is not a specialist keeper like Foakes but as metal mickie stated - he is adequate.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 8, 2021)

One thing that annoys me about Bairstow is that he is always going to burn a review when batting. One day he is going to be bowled out and still ask for a review.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 8, 2021)

sunshine said:



			One thing that annoys me about Bairstow is that he is always going to burn a review when batting. One day he is going to be bowled out and still ask for a review.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like he can captain india at some point then..


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 8, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Foakes apart, I don't think we have any good keepers, merely functional ones (well, unless you go down to lads like Harry Duke and Jamie Smith in the county game)
		
Click to expand...

I blame Gilchrist and Sangakkara.

Both were exceptional at two disciplines,  batting and keeping thereby allowing their teams to select say an extra bowler or strengthen their batting line ups.

The problem was that they were exceptional and other nations who went down the keeper/batsman route placed greater emphasis on the latter of the two thus lowering the standard and perception of wicketkeeping.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 8, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			I blame Gilchrist and Sangakkara.

Both were exceptional at two disciplines,  batting and keeping thereby allowing their teams to select say an extra bowler or strengthen their batting line ups.

The problem was that they were exceptional and other nations who went down the keeper/batsman route placed greater emphasis on the latter of the two thus lowering the standard and perception of wicketkeeping.
		
Click to expand...


Yep. I did a blog piece about that a while back on how it hampered teams in more than one aspect: 

https://yahooovercowcorner.wordpress.com/2018/11/12/frivolous-observations-the-gilchrist-effect/


----------



## Tongo (Sep 8, 2021)

I see the organisers of the PGA Pro-Am have channelled their inner USGA by adopting the old policy of putting three of the US Open's more obnoxious players together under a very pejorative name. Messrs Pietersen, Vaughan and Gough are in the same group. Poor old Bernd Wiesberger is the pro


----------



## GB72 (Sep 8, 2021)

Tongo said:



			I see the organisers of the PGA Pro-Am have channelled their inner USGA by adopting the old policy of putting three of the US Open's more obnoxious players together under a very pejorative name. Messrs Pietersen, Vaughan and Gough are in the same group. Poor old Bernd Wiesberger is the pro
		
Click to expand...

That seems like a last minute change as they were talking about James Nesbitt being in the group instead of Vaughan on Talksport last night.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2021)

Tongo said:



			I see the organisers of the PGA Pro-Am have channelled their inner USGA by adopting the old policy of putting three of the US Open's more obnoxious players together under a very pejorative name. Messrs Pietersen, Vaughan and Gough are in the same group. Poor old Bernd Wiesberger is the pro
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, what the heck has Bernd done wrong?


----------



## Mudball (Sep 8, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			I blame Gilchrist and Sangakkara.

Both were exceptional at two disciplines,  batting and keeping thereby allowing their teams to select say an extra bowler or strengthen their batting line ups.

The problem was that they were exceptional and other nations who went down the keeper/batsman route placed greater emphasis on the latter of the two thus lowering the standard and perception of wicketkeeping.
		
Click to expand...


Agree... they are legends.   
While not a legend among these, Dhoni was another exceptional accidental keeper.  Grew up wanting to be a goalkeeper, but became a keeper with some unorthodox actions. While more suited to white ball, he was a very useful batsman.  Above all, definitely one of the best keeper-captains that the game has produced.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2021)

Tongo said:



			I see the organisers of the PGA Pro-Am have channelled their inner USGA by adopting the old policy of putting three of the US Open's more obnoxious players together under a very pejorative name. Messrs Pietersen, Vaughan and Gough are in the same group. Poor old Bernd Wiesberger is the pro
		
Click to expand...

posted my sympathy for Wiesberger on twitter yesterday lol


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 8, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			I blame Gilchrist and Sangakkara.

Both were exceptional at two disciplines,  batting and keeping thereby allowing their teams to select say an extra bowler or strengthen their batting line ups.

The problem was that they were exceptional and other nations who went down the keeper/batsman route placed greater emphasis on the latter of the two thus lowering the standard and perception of wicketkeeping.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was an issue before then - Alec Stewart was probably the first example of a (admittedly very good - he was much closer to a proper wicketkeeper than the converted likes of YJB and Goldenballs) keeper being given the gloves over someone better than him (Jack Russell) because he was a stronger batsman.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2021)

And still Yorkshire think they can keep it under the carpet

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...nds-publication-of-azeem-rafiq-report-1276884


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2021)

Down to 6 tests next summer too, Lords still gets 2 of them though!


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			And still Yorkshire think they can keep it under the carpet

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...nds-publication-of-azeem-rafiq-report-1276884

Click to expand...

I don't think it is about brushing anything under the carpet, I genuinely don't, I think it is instead a case of them having opened a massive can of worms by publicly admitting that the investigation was ongoing and thereby backing themselves into a corner. The report has clearly been conducted in a way which puts names to statements, which leaves potential for legal action for defamation, and of course there is also the issue of Rafiq's ongoing ET claim to consider.  Its also interesting to note that *some* claims have been substantiated - though Rafiq seems desperate to control the media agenda in this regard and push the idea that all were - and there is also the potential where claims have been determined to be false that those accused might seek to pursue Rafiq for defamation.  TLDR - its a giant sh1tstorm from which noone will win.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			I don't think it is about brushing anything under the carpet, I genuinely don't, I think it is instead a case of them having opened a massive can of worms by publicly admitting that the investigation was ongoing and thereby backing themselves into a corner. The report has clearly been conducted in a way which puts names to statements, which leaves potential for legal action for defamation, and of course there is also the issue of Rafiq's ongoing ET claim to consider.  Its also interesting to note that *some* claims have been substantiated - though Rafiq seems desperate to control the media agenda in this regard and push the idea that all were - and there is also the potential where claims have been determined to be false that those accused might seek to pursue Rafiq for defamation.  TLDR - its a giant sh1tstorm from which noone will win.
		
Click to expand...


how can you want to put some blame on the guy who is the victim, who the report is about, who hasnt even been allowed to read the report? beggars belief


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			Down to 6 tests next summer too, Lords still gets 2 of them though!
		
Click to expand...

At least 3 are against New Zealand 👍


----------



## Tongo (Sep 8, 2021)

Have i missed some sort of rule that says either India or Australia must tour in some form every summer?

Getting bored of watching the same teams every year. 

And yes, I know its all about the money.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			how can you want to put some blame on the guy who is the victim, who the report is about, who hasnt even been allowed to read the report? beggars belief
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware I was. I was saying that his particular stance and what we know of the outcome make it more problematic to publish, with the possibility of litigation on all sides.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 8, 2021)

Rightly or wrongly it will always be "all about the money" otherwise we would never have had the 'Undred foisted upon us. 

Difficult to fill grounds these days for matches against many of the other Test nations and TV takes a similar view. 

Personally I am with you and enjoy seeing a wider spread of touring opposition.


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

Another member of the indian staff has tested positive for covid, their training this pm has been cancelled and theres rumours they may not play the test starting tomorrow, lets hope thats not true!


----------



## Tongo (Sep 9, 2021)

Harry Gurney thinks Tom Curran should have been in the T20 World Cup squad! 

So many people are hoodwinked by the Currans. With so many decent bowlers emerging in each format they shouldnt be anywhere near the England squads.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Harry Gurney thinks Tom Curran should have been in the T20 World Cup squad! 

So many people are hoodwinked by the Currans. With so many decent bowlers emerging in each format they shouldnt be anywhere near the England squads.
		
Click to expand...

Happy to see once again the Somerset boys being ignored 😁


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Harry Gurney thinks Tom Curran should have been in the T20 World Cup squad! 

So many people are hoodwinked by the Currans. With so many decent bowlers emerging in each format they shouldnt be anywhere near the England squads.
		
Click to expand...


Just the latest in a string of utter garbage from gurney, must be quiet in his pub again

If you want to talk about players missing out Id think Root and Parkinson probably most to complain about, no real surprise to see Silverwood go in at least 1 spinner light tho lol


----------



## Tongo (Sep 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			Just the latest in a string of utter garbage from gurney, must be quiet in his pub again

If you want to talk about players missing out Id think Root and Parkinson probably most to complain about, no real surprise to see Silverwood go in at least 1 spinner light tho lol
		
Click to expand...

Parkinson definitely. Someone like Jake Lintott might have been an interesting leftfield pick, particularly with the left-arm leg-spin variation. 

Root was an easy one to leave out, time to give him a rest as England have plenty of firepower.


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

i see so called cricket journo Ben Jones was surprised Livingstone was picked ahead of Liam Dawson, how do some of them get a gig


----------



## Tongo (Sep 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Happy to see once again the Somerset boys being ignored 😁
		
Click to expand...

Banton's almost now in no mans land. Seriously lost out through all the bubbles etc and no longer the next star having been eclipsed by Livingstone. Feel sorry for him.


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Parkinson definitely. Someone like Jake Lintott might have been an interesting leftfield pick, particularly with the left-arm leg-spin variation. 

Root was an easy one to leave out, time to give him a rest as England have plenty of firepower.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah i think most see it that way re Root, not so sure in the UAE and what are likely to be some very tired pitches as the comp progresses, might want to have that alternative option


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

All the indians have tested negative thankfully, bring on the final test


----------



## Tongo (Sep 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			i see so called cricket journo Ben Jones was surprised Livingstone was picked ahead of Liam Dawson, how do some of them get a gig
		
Click to expand...

why wouldnt they pick Livingstone? The guy's on fire. 

Dawson i'm not so sure about. Not really sure what he adds that Parkinson wouldnt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Banton's almost now in no mans land. Seriously lost out through all the bubbles etc and no longer the next star having been eclipsed by Livingstone. Feel sorry for him.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Banton has been ruined by England and their bubble - will be the same with Leach soon enough. It was the standard expected squad tbh -


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			Just the latest in a string of utter garbage from gurney, must be quiet in his pub again

If you want to talk about players missing out Id think Root and Parkinson probably most to complain about, no real surprise to see Silverwood go in at least 1 spinner light tho lol
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you re: Parkinson but not so certain about Root. 

I know his T20 record isn't bad but I still wonder if he is capable of playing the "different" sort of knock that can be needed 🤔


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Agree with you re: Parkinson but not so certain about Root. 

I know his T20 record isn't bad but I still wonder if he is capable of playing the "different" sort of knock that can be needed 🤔
		
Click to expand...


not sure id be picking him in my first choice XI but think he may be a decent option to have in the camp especially as the pitches tire as the comp goes on, you may be right though


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			not sure id be picking him in my first choice XI but think he may be a decent option to have in the camp especially as the pitches tire as the comp goes on, you may be right though
		
Click to expand...

His time in the Leicestershire Premier League was enough to teach me to ignore Gurney's comments.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 10, 2021)

Torygraph reporting play cancelled today as Indians refusing to play due to covid outbreak.



https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...hobox&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1631258069-1


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Torygraph reporting play cancelled today as Indians refusing to play due to covid outbreak.



https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...hobox&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1631258069-1

Click to expand...

Sky also reporting test cancelled.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Sky also reporting test cancelled.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame. Saves England from another spanking I suppose.


----------



## Junior (Sep 10, 2021)

All the players tested negative too.  Nothing to do with IPL starting in 10 days   Pyjama cricket over test cricket.


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2021)

Confirmed - test cancelled.

Was that the only way we were getting a drawn series?


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2021)

Side note. I saw the story about Haines being the first to reach 1000 this autumn summer. In September. Used to be by end of May was great achievement.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 10, 2021)

Junior said:



			All the players tested negative too.  Nothing to do with IPL starting in 10 days   Pyjama cricket over test cricket.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely IPL related. I'd be fuming if I was Kohli, he had a great chance at an overseas series victory.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 10, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Definitely IPL related. I'd be fuming if I was Kohli, he had a great chance at an overseas series victory.
		
Click to expand...

I hope that England are awarded the test and the series is drawn. No players tested positive so there was no reason for the match not to take place. I feel for the fans who had tickets, hotels booked etc. Big blow for Lancashire / Old Trafford. I know they will have insurance on the ticket sales, premiums going up though, but the anciliiary sales are stuffed.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 10, 2021)

Wat a load of croc is going on... should post this under Random irritation

apparently postponed indefinitely.. maybe played in 2022 during next Eng tour.  I understand the players being nervous as they have been in contact with support staff.   But also looks like IPL given preference 
From the Indian media >> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...meetings-to-continue/articleshow/86090359.cms

Feel for Kohli.. cant win a toss nor a series..


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 10, 2021)

The match at Old Trafford is off, but the arguments between the ECB and the BCCI continue. Has the game been forfeited or not?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 10, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Wat a load of croc is going on... should post this under Random irritation

apparently postponed indefinitely.. maybe played in 2022 during next Eng tour.  I understand the players being nervous as they have been in contact with support staff.   But also looks like IPL given preference
From the Indian media >> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...meetings-to-continue/articleshow/86090359.cms

Feel for Kohli.. cant win a toss nor a series..
		
Click to expand...

If Kohli wanted it played the Test would still be played.

Like everyone else he is bowing to his paymasters, the IPL& the BCCI.

It's a bloody disgrace😡


----------



## fundy (Sep 10, 2021)

i wish i was surprised


----------



## fundy (Sep 10, 2021)

Good time to try and bury bad news Yorkshire???


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 10, 2021)

I hope the BCCI and IPL are going to compensate all the fans and businesses that will lose out financially for this decision.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 10, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			If Kohli wanted it played the Test would still be played.

Like everyone else he is bowing to his paymasters, the IPL& the BCCI.

It's a bloody disgrace😡
		
Click to expand...

If they were 2-1 down in the series this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 10, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			I don't think it is about brushing anything under the carpet, I genuinely don't, I think it is instead a case of them having opened a massive can of worms by publicly admitting that the investigation was ongoing and thereby backing themselves into a corner. The report has clearly been conducted in a way which puts names to statements, which leaves potential for legal action for defamation, and of course there is also the issue of Rafiq's ongoing ET claim to consider.  Its also interesting to note that *some* claims have been substantiated - *though Rafiq seems desperate to control the media agenda* in this regard and push the idea that all were - and there is also the potential where claims have been determined to be false that those accused might seek to pursue Rafiq for defamation.  TLDR - its a giant sh1tstorm from which noone will win.
		
Click to expand...

Good on him. You must be furious that a brown person is speaking up.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 10, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			If they were 2-1 down in the series this wouldn't have happened.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much my thought.


----------



## Junior (Sep 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hope that England are awarded the test and the series is drawn. No players tested positive so there was no reason for the match not to take place. I feel for the fans who had tickets, hotels booked etc. Big blow for Lancashire / Old Trafford. I know they will have insurance on the ticket sales, premiums going up though, but the anciliiary sales are stuffed.
		
Click to expand...

Inidia have effectively forfeited the test as they are unable to raise a team.  Despite them testing negative the players wanted additional PCR tests as they don't  feel safe.  I'm calling BS , they're panicking about missing the start of the ipl


----------



## fundy (Sep 10, 2021)

Junior said:



			Inidia have effectively forfeited the test as they are unable to raise a team.  Despite them testing negative the players wanted additional PCR tests as they don't  feel safe.  I'm calling BS , they're panicking about missing the start of the ipl
		
Click to expand...


Well Harrison claims its nothing to do with the IPL and says we mustnt blame it, so it probably is

This article seems to imply as much as we all well knew (theyre all worried about not being paid for the IPL circus rather than the integrity of cricket)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...hobox&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1631268145-1


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 10, 2021)

Junior said:



			Inidia have effectively forfeited the test as they are unable to raise a team.  Despite them testing negative the players wanted additional PCR tests as they don't  feel safe.  I'm calling BS ,* they're panicking about missing the start of the ipl*

Click to expand...

100%. I think the BCCI are backtracking on the forfeit statement though. They are offering to replay the test next year! Yeah, because that is how a series works. I'm sure there are some heavy behind the scenes talks going on right now with the BCCI flexing their muscle to avoid the term forfeit. 

This series is over, 2-2, thank you very much.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 10, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Good on him. You must be furious that a brown person is speaking up.
		
Click to expand...

Stay classy


----------



## GB72 (Sep 10, 2021)

Junior said:



			Inidia have effectively forfeited the test as they are unable to raise a team.  Despite them testing negative the players wanted additional PCR tests as they don't  feel safe.  I'm calling BS , they're panicking about missing the start of the ipl
		
Click to expand...

Any coincidence that even before the tour they never wanted to play this test due to the proximity of the IPL


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2021)

Good words from Nasser regarding Yorkshire's release of the report on the day of the cancelled test.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			Good words from Nasser regarding Yorkshire's release of the report on the day of the cancelled test.
		
Click to expand...

What's he said


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 10, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Stay classy
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't going to dignify it with a response to be honest.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 10, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			What's he said
		
Click to expand...

You'd imagine - because I have the golf on rather than the cricket - that it would be around it being a good day to bury bad news!


----------



## Tongo (Sep 10, 2021)

Love the way some people assumed Ireland are just kicking their heels waiting for a game / could be a replacement. Totally disrespectful.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 11, 2021)

Some of the IPL players already flown out of the UK.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Some of the IPL players already flown out of the UK.......
		
Click to expand...

Interesting news stolen from Twitter 

In other OT test cancellation news, I read that the Indian players have all had negative PCR on return to their IPL teams and now start a 6 day quarantine period which, {checks calendar} takes them to the day before the restart. 

How fortunate for them 🤔


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Interesting news stolen from Twitter

In other OT test cancellation news, I read that the Indian players have all had negative PCR on return to their IPL teams and now start a 6 day quarantine period which, {checks calendar} takes them to the day before the restart.

How fortunate for them 🤔
		
Click to expand...

This test was never going to be played....


----------



## Mudball (Sep 13, 2021)

Doing the rounds at the moment.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 13, 2021)

saving_par said:



			This test was never going to be played....
		
Click to expand...

Was speaking to someone … acc to him, there was no bio bubble. The big cause of concern was that the players attended the release of Ravi Shastri’s book. Was scheduled to be an outdoor event but was held indoors. Someone at the event tested positive turning this into a super spreader event.   Apparently some of the players went to London night clubs after that. There is a rumour that one of the playing XI tested positive but the news has been buried. I am assuming something will come out of the wash in a few months 

Also not just Indian players at the event, it had Harrison, Nasser Hussain et al at the event.


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Was speaking to someone … acc to him, there was no bio bubble. The big cause of concern was that the players attended the release of Ravi Shastri’s book. Was scheduled to be an outdoor event but was held indoors. Someone at the event tested positive turning this into a super spreader event.   Apparently some of the players went to London night clubs after that. There is a rumour that one of the playing XI tested positive but the news has been buried. I am assuming something will come out of the wash in a few months 

Also not just Indian players at the event, it had Harrison, Nasser Hussain et al at the event.
		
Click to expand...


were Harrison and Hussain supposed to be playing?


----------



## Mudball (Sep 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			were Harrison and Hussain supposed to be playing?
		
Click to expand...

Given the injury issues… who knows…


----------



## sunshine (Sep 15, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			I wasn't going to dignify it with a response to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Course you weren't, because you're either embarrassed (hopefully), or don't understand white privilege, or racist (hopefully not).


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 16, 2021)

Should be a good finish to The County Championship with 5 teams with a chance of playing in The Final if my memory is correct. Come on Lanci!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2021)

That Innings from Cox has prob won it for Kent - big total to chase down


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2021)

Strange decision. Cox had the catch under control then Bell-Drummond crashed into him! Surely he was out.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Strange decision. Cox had the catch under control then Bell-Drummond crashed into him! Surely he was out.
		
Click to expand...

Justice done.


----------



## Dando (Sep 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Strange decision. Cox had the catch under control then Bell-Drummond crashed into him! Surely he was out.
		
Click to expand...

never seen anything like it before


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			never seen anything like it before
		
Click to expand...

Neither had the umpires that’s for sure otherwise they would have just made the call. Match referee called it I reckon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Strange decision. Cox had the catch under control then Bell-Drummond crashed into him! Surely he was out.
		
Click to expand...

Cox was in contact with Bell-Drummond who was in contact with the boundary so a 6 was the correct decision


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2021)

Shocking decision 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cox was in contact with Bell-Drummond who was in contact with the boundary so a 6 was the correct decision
		
Click to expand...

But after the catch was taken.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2021)

Wow that’s a bit special 😲

that’s won it 😢


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			But after the catch was taken.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn’t matter - it’s the same as you can’t take the catch and be stood on the boundary


----------



## Wilson (Sep 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesn’t matter - it’s the same as you can’t take the catch and be stood on the boundary
		
Click to expand...

Is that the rule Phil, or an assumption based on the rule we know about treading on the boundary? I would have thought the ball was dead once the catch was taken? Bumble says it’s should be out…

Amazing fielding for the last catch!


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesn’t matter - it’s the same as you can’t take the catch and be stood on the boundary
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced it is the same. Interested to hear what Bumble is going to say when there is a break in the action.


----------



## Dando (Sep 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cox was in contact with Bell-Drummond who was in contact with the boundary so a 6 was the correct decision
		
Click to expand...

Somerset fan by any chance?


----------



## Dando (Sep 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesn’t matter - it’s the same as you can’t take the catch and be stood on the boundary
		
Click to expand...

The catcher wasn’t stood on the boundary


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Is that the rule Phil, or an assumption based on the rule we know about treading on the boundary? I would have thought the ball was dead once the catch was taken? Bumble says it’s should be out…

Amazing fielding for the last catch!
		
Click to expand...

There is a rule about helping someone take the catch so that he could be stood on the rope lifting the player up and he catches the ball. The one issue was when the catch is “complete” -


----------



## Dando (Sep 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is a rule about helping someone take the catch so that he could be stood on the rope lifting the player up and he catches the ball. The one issue was when the catch is “complete” -
		
Click to expand...

How was bell-Drummond helping him?


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2021)

Think Bumble just explained it well enough, the catch was taken and completed whilst the catcher was nowhere near the boundary. What the fella is doing laying on the floor is irrelevant. It’s Out!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			The catcher wasn’t stood on the boundary
		
Click to expand...

But the catcher was in contact with someone stood on the boundary. But then the umpire did get LBW to a ball missing by a significant amount


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is a rule about helping someone take the catch so that he could be stood on the rope lifting the player up and he catches the ball. The one issue was when the catch is “complete” -
		
Click to expand...

Nas said it has to be intentional help. Do you think Bell Drummond was intentionally helping? Do you think he helped at all?


----------



## Dando (Sep 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But the catcher was in contact with someone stood on the boundary. But then the umpire did get LBW to a ball missing by a significant amount
		
Click to expand...

He wasn’t stood on the boundary


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			He wasn’t stood on the boundary
		
Click to expand...

Bell Drummond was and Cox was in contact with him 🤷‍♂️  

Was it as shocking as the LBW against Lammonby


----------



## Dando (Sep 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bell Drummond was and Cox was in contact with him 🤷‍♂️  

Was it as shocking as the LBW against Lammonby
		
Click to expand...

Bell Drummond was on his arse looking the other way - there was NO intent to help


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			Bell Drummond was on his arse looking the other way - there was NO intent to help
		
Click to expand...

The umpires with the help of the third umpire made the call and even now people are split about it


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bell Drummond was and Cox was in contact with him 🤷‍♂️ 

Was it as shocking as the LBW against Lammonby
		
Click to expand...

Do two wrongs make a right then? Just two bits of poor umpiring I think.


----------



## Dando (Sep 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The umpires with the help of the third umpire made the call and even now people are split about it
		
Click to expand...

The rule states there must be intent to help.

Anyway Somerset have been handed their arse in another 20:20 final


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Do two wrongs make a right then? Just two bits of poor umpiring I think.
		
Click to expand...

The catch is very much up for debate and interpretation from the umpires and seen both sides -   LBW is just basic and a poor call that prob knocked the stuffing out of us but Kent have been superb all day


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2021)

Got to say impressive stamina shown by the crowd!😁🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 18, 2021)

Fabulous final, thouroughly enjoyable


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2021)

Gutted 😢

Prob about 3 weeks too late for us and a few players just dropped off form and others ruined by England 😢


----------



## Tongo (Sep 22, 2021)

The MCC will now use the term 'batters' a opposed to 'batsmen.' I'm not bothered either way but it has riled Piers Moron so it's a brilliant change!


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2021)

Tongo said:



			The MCC will now use the term 'batters' a opposed to 'batsmen.' I'm not bothered either way but it has riled Piers Moron so it's a brilliant change! 

Click to expand...

been bowlers, fielders etc for ages, surprised it took so long

Less controversially lol I see the ECB covering themselves in glory yet again and the BCCI have a different tune for the IPL than a test series.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 22, 2021)

fundy said:



			been bowlers, fielders etc for ages, surprised it took so long

Less controversially lol I see the ECB covering themselves in glory yet again and the BCCI have a different tune for the IPL than a test series.
		
Click to expand...

Quelle surprise.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 23, 2021)

County Championship looks interesting now. Who is your money on Fundy? Realise you are a bit of a probability man!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			County Championship looks interesting now. Who is your money on Fundy? Realise you are a bit of a probability man!
		
Click to expand...

Hampshire would be my choice at the moment


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 23, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hampshire would be my choice at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Understand your comment LP from how the pitch hs played so far. Hope you are wrong


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			County Championship looks interesting now. Who is your money on Fundy? Realise you are a bit of a probability man!
		
Click to expand...


Essex to win div2 

Cracker in store at Liverpool this afternoon! Looking Lancs or Notts currently but every chance of a few twists


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

The soccer saturday/redzone of county cricket if anyone wants it btw, main game obv is lancs hants


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			Essex to win div2 

Cracker in store at Liverpool this afternoon! Looking Lancs or Notts currently but every chance of a few twists
		
Click to expand...

From listening to the commentary on Lancs v Hamps the commentators have said Notts cannot win. Have Essex already won Div 2?


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			From listening to the commentary on Lancs v Hamps the commentators have said Notts cannot win. Have Essex already won Div 2?
		
Click to expand...

Ah Notts too far back because of bonus points, assumed they only needed to win if Warks didnt 

yeah Essex won div 2 yesterday, got 170 and won by an inns 

Lancs going well currently


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

Lancs going less well currently


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			Lancs going less well currently 

Click to expand...

If they cannot score less than 80 runs with 6 wickets they deserve “nowt”. Ask Tashy if unsure of the meaning of the word. However they struggled to make many in the first innings.

Should be an interesting final session.


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			If they cannot score less than 80 runs with 6 wickets they deserve “nowt”. Ask Tashy if unsure of the meaning of the word. However they struggled to make many in the first innings.

Should be an interesting final session.
		
Click to expand...

maybe i should have said less Wells 

as you say should win but chance we get squeaky bum time


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 23, 2021)

Listening briefly to Adrian Childs this morning and there was something about a change from batsman to batter. Bowling a “maiden over” not being acceptable and ”deep third man” amongst other. Come on!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 23, 2021)

This is tight Lanci v Hants


----------



## Captainron (Sep 23, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			This is tight Lanci v Hants
		
Click to expand...

You can always rely on a South African to bail you poms out of the dwang when it counts


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

Captainron said:



			You can always rely on a South African to bail you poms out of the dwang when it counts 

Click to expand...


can rely on him to go and hide at the non strikers end rather than taking the responsibility you mean?


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

cracking effort from the lesser spotted Mason Crane

congrats Lanky fans

Vilas played great but taking that single as bad a decision as possible in exposing 10 and jack to the leggy


----------



## Captainron (Sep 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			can rely on him to go and hide at the non strikers end rather than taking the responsibility you mean?
		
Click to expand...

You mean win the match?


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

Captainron said:



			You mean win the match?
		
Click to expand...


i bet he loved watching Crane to his number 11 for 2 balls lol


----------



## Captainron (Sep 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			i bet he loved watching Crane to his number 11 for 2 balls lol
		
Click to expand...

Builds character


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 23, 2021)

Poor decision by Villas as Fundy said but great game. I thought the Hampshire commentator was probably the most biased I have ever listened to but he did admit how biased he was


----------



## Tongo (Sep 23, 2021)

Wow, what a finish at Aigburth! Really enjoyable 3 days of cricket.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 23, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Poor decision by Villas as Fundy said but great game. I thought the Hampshire commentator was probably the most biased I have ever listened to but he did admit how biased he was
		
Click to expand...

I thought he and Scott Reed gelled well as a commentary duo over the last 3 days. Sometimes commentators don't quite work together but Reed and James were very good.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh god, Lancashire are going to win it aren't they? 🤢


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2021)

After being on the end of a manufactured game I hope the Somerset boys do all they can to ensure Lancashire don’t win 😁


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 23, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			After being on the end of a manufactured game I hope the Somerset boys do all they can to ensure Lancashire don’t win 😁
		
Click to expand...

Choking on those sour grapes?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Choking on those sour grapes?
		
Click to expand...

Sour grapes 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 23, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sour grapes 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

#1792  certainly gives that impression.

Why else would you be wanting your team to throw the game?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2021)

saving_par said:



			#1792  certainly gives that impression.

Why else would you be wanting your team to throw the game?
		
Click to expand...

It was a joke 🙄🤦‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 23, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was a joke 🙄🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Righto


----------



## Junior (Sep 23, 2021)

Captainron said:



			You can always rely on a South African to bail you poms out of the dwang when it counts 

Click to expand...

Him and Harmer are class.  Should be test superstars for SA.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2021)

Junior said:



			Him and Harmer are class.  Should be test superstars for SA.
		
Click to expand...

Do they still overlook Harmer ?


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do they still overlook Harmer ?
		
Click to expand...


more chance of him playing for England than SA lol


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 24, 2021)

Been ou golfing this a.m. No idea how Warwick scored at almost 6 runs an over but surely there was nothing in it for Somerset to give runs away if they did.
Somerset struggling batting so The Championship looks almost all over. Well done Warwickshire if they pull it off.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 24, 2021)

C'mon You Bears!😊


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2021)

https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/cricket/county-cirkcet-masterplan-schedule-b957079.html

seen worse suggestions, feels like a little too much cricket though


----------



## Piece (Sep 28, 2021)

Lancs 12-6.... 

Good one to win from here!


----------



## Tongo (Sep 28, 2021)

Call the pitch inspectors!

(Checks notes) oh, of course, it's Lord's so the rules don't apply! The ECB don't want to be ticking off the old duffers at the MCC do they?!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 28, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Call the pitch inspectors!

(Checks notes) oh, of course, it's Lord's so the rules don't apply! The ECB don't want to be ticking off the old duffers at the MCC do they?!

Click to expand...

Good job Jimmy is not playing because Lancs may have enough runs on the board now


----------



## Mudball (Oct 3, 2021)

An interesting article on fitness regimes for new gen of cricketers >> 
https://www.thecricketmonthly.com/s...--how-do-batters-train-for-the-demands-of-t20


----------



## fundy (Oct 5, 2021)

ECB love a like for like replacement, taken it a bit too literally for the world cup replacing Curran with Curran  (wouldve been nice for them to realise they need another spinner)


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			ECB love a like for like replacement, taken it a bit too literally for the world cup replacing Curran with Curran  (wouldve been nice for them to realise they need another spinner)
		
Click to expand...

If only Ben Curran was a spinner....


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2021)

so Watmore is the fall guy for Harrisons incompetence.....


----------



## Tongo (Oct 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			ECB love a like for like replacement, taken it a bit too literally for the world cup replacing Curran with Curran  (wouldve been nice for them to realise they need another spinner)
		
Click to expand...

Isn't there a rule that every England squad must include a Curran? Not sure how either keep getting called up, especially Tom. Maybe its cos they are media friendly.


----------



## Junior (Oct 10, 2021)

England squad is pretty uninspiring.....Somehow Bess is in, no Parkinson.  Same old batters and seamers.  We'll get spanked.


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 10, 2021)

Junior said:



			England squad is pretty uninspiring.....Somehow Bess is in, no Parkinson.  Same old batters and seamers.  We'll get spanked.
		
Click to expand...

I fear we will be quite happy if it is only spanked.  Accept that this is probably the best squad, more or less, that we have available, and that Stone, Archer and Stokes are massive losses, so this is not something that would likely make a significant difference.  But...Parkinson and Mahmood would be positive selections, where Bess and the make up of the seam attack are essentially negative ones (and it pains me as a Yorkshireman to say that)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2021)

Junior said:



			England squad is pretty uninspiring.....Somehow Bess is in, no Parkinson.  Same old batters and seamers.  We'll get spanked.
		
Click to expand...

Im guessing it’s going to be 4 nil and I think the end of Silverwood.


----------



## Mudball (Oct 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im guessing it’s going to be 4 nil and I think the end of Silverwood.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what you guys are on about.. Eng will win the WC, and all will be forgiven and forgotten


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2021)

Not sure what people were expecting, the "exciting" players are either injured or T20 players in the main, not sure theres anyone who can claim to be hard done by not to be picked based on their performances, also not convinced this Aussie side is anything special either. They have 2 or 3 stars and the rest are pretty ordinary (sounds familiar lol)

If I had to have a bet Id be a 0-0 backer still


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 11, 2021)

Whilst accepting Chris Silverwood is obliged to provide public support for his players, I do think he should perhaps have chosen his words a little more carefully.

By describing them as ‘battle hardened’, when virtually every follower of the game can see that the batters, at least, are woefully fragile, merely serves to support the suggestion he does not have the first clue what he is doing.

A less battle hardened group of players have I ever seen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/58912091

Perhaps this bloke needs to go down a different career path . That many concussions at that age really can not be good for you.


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/58912091

Perhaps this bloke needs to go down a different career path . That many concussions at that age really can not be good for you.
		
Click to expand...

he needs to learn to duck!


----------



## Mudball (Oct 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			he needs to learn to duck!
		
Click to expand...

Now taking bets on if Eng will bowl a bouncer to him in the first over..


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 15, 2021)

Great day watching 2 T20 final European qualifiers for next year’s World Cup. Jersey beat Germany in a fine run chase. Italy comfortably beat Denmark.

Italy had a few ringers, e.g. Durnbach and a couple county players. And they are favourites to win the round Robin.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 15, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Great day watching 2 T20 final European qualifiers for next year’s World Cup. Jersey beat Germany in a fine run chase. Italy comfortably beat Denmark.

Italy had a few ringers, e.g. Durnbach and a couple county players. And they are favourites to win the round Robin.
		
Click to expand...

Did Gareth Berg play? In fairness to him, he's been playing for Italy for a while. They also have Jamie Grassi who played in the Irish Inter-Provincials this year. (standard probably somewhere between first XI and second XI cricket in the county game)


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 15, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Did Gareth Berg play? In fairness to him, he's been playing for Italy for a while. They also have Jamie Grassi who played in the Irish Inter-Provincials this year. (standard probably somewhere between first XI and second XI cricket in the county game)
		
Click to expand...

Berg played and finished 12 not out. Grassi was out for 13.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 17, 2021)

Looking good for Scotland with an over to go. Come on Scotland


----------



## Tongo (Oct 18, 2021)

Decent result for Ireland today. Very good with the ball. He may have only had ordinary figures today but Ben White is a good prospect as a leggie. Put in some good performances in the Irish inter-pros this summer.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 23, 2021)

Shocking start by South Africa here. It’s properly bad!


----------



## Captainron (Oct 23, 2021)

Had a bet on Markram being our top run scorer. Fingers crossed he gets a load more


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2021)

Aussies tried to make a game of it lol

England side looks a bowler light


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 23, 2021)

Are West Indies having a stinker, or are England bowling well? Or has this pitch got demons in it?

I don’t think anyone saw 49-9 as likely.


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Are West Indies having a stinker, or are England bowling well? Or has this pitch got demons in it?

I don’t think anyone saw 49-9 as likely.
		
Click to expand...


WIndies definitely having a shocker, England have bowled well on a slow responsive pitch but its not demons bad


----------



## Tongo (Oct 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			WIndies definitely having a shocker, England have bowled well on a slow responsive pitch but its not demons bad
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the Windies players should have skipped the IPL. Clearly the poor standard has affected them!


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Maybe the Windies players should have skipped the IPL. Clearly the poor standard has affected them!
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

does that apply to Morgan too


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2021)

turns out Liverpools win wasnt the biggest of the day lol, cracking performance from Pakistan

little worrying how important the toss is looking like being in games mind


----------



## Tongo (Oct 24, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Maybe the Windies players should have skipped the IPL. Clearly the poor standard has affected them!
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the Indian players should have skipped the IPL too! Hilarious that India has been mullered by a team with no players that play in the IPL.


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Looks like the Indian players should have skipped the IPL too! Hilarious that India has been mullered by a team with no players that play in the IPL. 

Click to expand...


i wondered how long this post would take 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Looks like the Indian players should have skipped the IPL too! Hilarious that India has been mullered by a team with no players that play in the IPL. 

Click to expand...

No doubt the bcci will lodge a compliant


----------



## Tongo (Oct 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			i wondered how long this post would take 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Well the IPL is so full of 'quality'!


----------



## Captainron (Oct 24, 2021)

Amazing result


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2021)

Great to see Scotlands cricketers are at the same level as their footballers


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			Great to see Scotlands cricketers are at the same level as their footballers
		
Click to expand...


bit harsh, their cricketers won more games in this world cup than their footballers have in the last 35+ years


----------



## Tongo (Oct 25, 2021)

If Scotland win one match in the Super 12's then I think their campaign will be viewed as a success regardless of what happens in the other matches. And other teams will be made to look daft by the Afghan spinners who are likely to prosper greatly on these pitches.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 25, 2021)

They had a rough start to their innings and they don't have the depth to recover. A couple of umpires calls on lbw went against them with their top order when the ball only just clipped the wickets. Another day they aren't given and the batsmen stay in.


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2021)

CSA's Board unanimously agree to issue a directive requiring all Proteas players to adopt a consistent and united stance against racism by “taking the knee” prior to the start of their remaining #T20WorldCup matches . (If anyone saw the first game they were half and half pretty much)

Straight after that was announced Quinten de Cock declared as not playing today for personal reasons which has been inferred by Pommie on comms as connected!!!!


----------



## Piece (Oct 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			CSA's Board unanimously agree to issue a directive requiring all Proteas players to adopt a consistent and united stance against racism by “taking the knee” prior to the start of their remaining #T20WorldCup matches . (If anyone saw the first game they were half and half pretty much)

Straight after that was announced Quinten de Cock declared as not playing today for personal reasons which has been inferred by Pommie on comms as connected!!!!
		
Click to expand...

This is an evolving story. Haven't seen the last of this one


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2021)

Piece said:



			This is an evolving story. Haven't seen the last of this one
		
Click to expand...

Think the end games pretty clear now Cricket SA have said hes absent for not taking the knee. De Kock doesnt seem the type to back down so expect he will be heading home without playing again, next to be seen playing a full season of county cricket next year.


----------



## Piece (Oct 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			Think the end games pretty clear now Cricket SA have said hes absent for not taking the knee. De Kock doesnt seem the type to back down so expect he will be heading home without playing again, next to be seen playing a full season of county cricket next year. Yorkshire maybe? 

Click to expand...

Surrey surely....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			Think the end games pretty clear now Cricket SA have said hes absent for not taking the knee. De Kock doesnt seem the type to back down so expect he will be heading home without playing again, next to be seen playing a full season of county cricket next year.
		
Click to expand...

You can make a mighty fine living bouncing around the 20:20 circuit, moving from one continent to another. Easy enough for him just to commit to that and end up making more than he does as an international. Seems a real mess by the SA management to have made this up on the hoof and not have all of the players on board.

It's sad that a full year of county cricket is not even in the picture now. He may come across for a while but he will be on the flight to wherever at some point.


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 27, 2021)

Please, please, will someone tell the screeching female stadium announcers at the T20 WC venues to pipe down. They are unbelievably irritating.


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2021)

In the race to the bottom, Yorkshire CCC retake the lead with the ECB still sat in just behind, waiting, watching but not actually doing anything!!!

https://yorkshireccc.com/news/view/9616/club-statement


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			In the race to the bottom, Yorkshire CCC retake the lead with the ECB still sat in just behind, waiting, watching but not actually doing anything!!!

https://yorkshireccc.com/news/view/9616/club-statement

Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453710960645099522


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			In the race to the bottom, Yorkshire CCC retake the lead with the ECB still sat in just behind, waiting, watching but not actually doing anything!!!

https://yorkshireccc.com/news/view/9616/club-statement

Click to expand...

It is quite unbelievable.


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 30, 2021)

Oh, I’m enjoying this! All my mates so far during this WC have said about England “Yeah, but wait until we play Australia.”

So I did. And I’m enjoying the start.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2021)

Pitches are not proving conducive to exciting 20:20 cricket mind. No batsman has really got going in any match so far.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pitches are not proving conducive to exciting 20:20 cricket mind. No batsman has really got going in any match so far.
		
Click to expand...

They are good pitches for cricket fans but not for T20 fans.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2021)

Tongo said:



			They are good pitches for cricket fans but not for T20 fans.
		
Click to expand...

I get what you are saying. It's less wham bam and a little more tactical. I think that is fine for a few games but not necessarily for a full tournament.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2021)

Letting this slip a bit.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 30, 2021)

We would have taken that score 20 overs ago.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2021)

Tongo said:



			They are good pitches for cricket fans but not for T20 fans.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on - it’s good cricket as opposed to just smashing it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2021)

The TV director has clearly been missing from the last 5-10 years. Every break in play zooms in to a suitably attractive female in the crowd. I'm guessing sky don't control the pictures.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The TV director has clearly been missing from the last 5-10 years. Every break in play zooms in to a suitably attractive female in the crowd. I'm guessing sky don't control the pictures.
		
Click to expand...

It’s nearly as bad as the people trying to generate an atmosphere! Terrible, someone needs to unplug their microphones.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2021)

That’s just pure technique and timing from Buttler - brilliant batting from both openers

Interesting hair style from Zampa 😂😂


----------



## paddyc (Oct 30, 2021)

England  putting a huge marker down at T20. Aussies getting battered by Buttler😁😁


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 30, 2021)

As T20i results go, that is an absolute battering. I can’t remember the last time I saw a top side pulverised in that manner. England were absolutely massive in every aspect of the game.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 30, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			As T20i results go, that is an absolute battering. I can’t remember the last time I saw a top side pulverised in that manner. England were absolutely massive in every aspect of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not watch England v WI in the first match? Or Afghanistan v Scotland?


----------



## Tongo (Oct 30, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			As T20i results go, that is an absolute battering. I can’t remember the last time I saw a top side pulverised in that manner. England were absolutely massive in every aspect of the game.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think its a coincidence that the two best attacks in the comp are those of the 2 most impressive teams so far. Both England and Pakistan have been excellent with the ball, giving their batsmen plenty of leeway. 

Curiously, England have almost stumbled upon this bowling attack with no Archer and not a Curran in sight!


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 30, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Did you not watch England v WI in the first match? Or Afghanistan v Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

I think you’re rather missing my point. Australia are a cut above the Windies, and I’m not sure you can compare the result in a game between Afghanistan and Scotland with this afternoon’s game. In what way are Scotland a “top side”?! That game hardly set down a marker for the rest of the tournament, did it? Unless Afghanistan are amongst the favourites to win the tournament.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 31, 2021)

Wilson said:



			It’s nearly as bad as the people trying to generate an atmosphere! Terrible, someone needs to unplug their microphones.
		
Click to expand...

I hate those crowd enthusers “when I say blah, you say blah!”  It’s a hangover from the IPL which I hate.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 31, 2021)

England are 100% the favourites for this tournament. The squad is the most complete with game winners. They are also in form too. 

Nice little win over Sri Lanka for South Africa in a tight chase. Our hopes stay alive.


----------



## Piece (Oct 31, 2021)

Enjoyed watching the highlights last night 😎


----------



## Tongo (Oct 31, 2021)

C'mon New Zealand. Chip off these runs for the good of the game.


----------



## Piece (Oct 31, 2021)

Tongo said:



			C'mon New Zealand. Chip off these runs for the good of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing quite like seeing the salty faces of the Indian fans as their bowlers are flogged around the park 😁


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2021)

Is there something that makes it sweeter when the two main countries of the franchise t20 are getting stuffed 😁


----------



## Tongo (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2021)

Very satisfying 😁


----------



## Tongo (Oct 31, 2021)

Maybe the IPL's just a bit lame. All style and no substance.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 31, 2021)

So that’s India just about goosed isn’t it?


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			So that’s India just about goosed isn’t it?
		
Click to expand...


should be but the scriptwriters are working hard on it overnight


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			So that’s India just about goosed isn’t it?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much but I’m sure the BCCI and ICC will be finding some way that they can go straight to the final


----------



## Dando (Oct 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			So that’s India just about goosed isn’t it?
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure the BCCI are planning an appeal to get through


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2021)

Ish Sodhi, team liaison manager for one of the IPL franchises

Today, on his birthday, MOTM against India in a T20 World Cup stuffing


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2021)

it just gets worse....

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...eem-rafiq-being-called-p-i-was-banter-1286449


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Nov 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			it just gets worse....

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...eem-rafiq-being-called-p-i-was-banter-1286449

Click to expand...

That's disgraceful. As a Yorkshire supporter of like to see that player out of the club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2021)

This is a very good game at the moment , some superb bowling from Sri Lanka 

England need to get somewhere around 120/30 to be competitive


----------



## Piece (Nov 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			it just gets worse....

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...eem-rafiq-being-called-p-i-was-banter-1286449

Click to expand...


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is a very good game at the moment , some superb bowling from Sri Lanka

England need to get somewhere around 120/30 to be competitive
		
Click to expand...

only tracking the text commentary. sounds like a pitch Rashid and Moeen will hopefully be licking their lips about?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			only tracking the text commentary. sounds like a pitch Rashid and Moeen will hopefully be licking their lips about?
		
Click to expand...

Well Morgan and Buttler have the button and now set themselves up for a great total


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			it just gets worse....

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...eem-rafiq-being-called-p-i-was-banter-1286449

Click to expand...

This is another of those posts where a like is inappropriate but the post is important and merits something. 

That statement is just staggering. Someone needs to tell these people we are in 2021.


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This is another of those posts where a like is inappropriate but the post is important and merits something. 

That statement is just staggering. Someone needs to tell these people we are in 2021.
		
Click to expand...


Weve denied it, we tried ignoring it, weve tried burying it, we tried sweeping it under the carpet, weve announced weve dealt with it (despite doing nothing) and as none of those have worked were going to call it banter and double down on claiming that actually hes the racist not us!!!!!

It genuinely is beyond belief how bad it is and still the ECB stand by doing nothing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Weve denied it, we tried ignoring it, weve tried burying it, we tried sweeping it under the carpet, weve announced weve dealt with it (despite doing nothing) and as none of those have worked were going to call it banter and double down on claiming that actually hes the racist not us!!!!!

It genuinely is beyond belief how bad it is and still the ECB stand by doing nothing
		
Click to expand...

I’m just constantly staggered by it all -it’s beyond belief as you sayb


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 1, 2021)

Fabulous innings from Buttler


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2021)

This Buttler kid pretty useful, some innings that


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 1, 2021)

Butler is just different gravy
Fantastic innings


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			This Buttler kid pretty useful, some innings that
		
Click to expand...

Stunning 

I know the rankings don’t say it but is there anyone better


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Weve denied it, we tried ignoring it, weve tried burying it, we tried sweeping it under the carpet, weve announced weve dealt with it (despite doing nothing) and as none of those have worked were going to call it banter and double down on claiming that actually hes the racist not us!!!!!

It genuinely is beyond belief how bad it is and still the ECB stand by doing nothing
		
Click to expand...

“The player also admitted to telling other people "don't talk to him [Rafiq], he's a P**i", asking "is that your uncle?" when they saw bearded Asian men and saying "does your dad own those?" in reference to corner shops.”

Jeez. And this is dismissed as banter? It’s 2021, for pity’s sake, not the days of Love Thy Neighbour. It’s the first time I’ve really sat down and read any articles relating to this matter, and I am stunned that anyone thinks talking like this is even remotely acceptable.

But for the club and authorities to sit on their hands is beyond staggering.


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stunning 

I know the rankings don’t say it but is there anyone better
		
Click to expand...

I know a lot of very good judges have him clearly the best. I dont watch enough T20 but think arguments might struggle based on that sort of inns......


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stunning

I know the rankings don’t say it but is there anyone better
		
Click to expand...

He has to be. I know Malan is ranked first but I’m not quite sure how, doesnt seem to produce as often as Buttler


----------



## GB72 (Nov 1, 2021)

Just reading the text coverage. So we were 116-1 in the second 10 overs. That is something.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2021)

Asalanka can certainly strike a clean hit

Edit - 😂😂😂 not that time


----------



## Piece (Nov 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Just reading the text coverage. So we were 116-1 in the second 10 overs. That is something.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was going to be around 90 at the end after the halfway total...then Buttler hit the GO button.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 1, 2021)

Sri Lanka are in a significantly better position than England after 10 but still need to go at 10 an over to win.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2021)

Huge wicket and well done Woakes for holding his nerve.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2021)

Plenty of overs left to get the runs  - missing Mills could be key 

One more wicket is needed


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2021)

England in a world of trouble here, spin overs to come with a wet ball


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2021)

something about catches win matches.......

edit: and run outs lol


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 1, 2021)

Buttler mom? 😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2021)

One quality catch with a great run out plus some sensible bowling - England asked a question in this game and doing very well answering it now. Not easy with the wet ball


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One quality catch with a great run out plus some sensible bowling - England asked a question in this game and doing very well answering it now. Not easy with the wet ball
		
Click to expand...


you really do want to be chasing in the later games here


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 1, 2021)

Still we will see people question Morgan’s place in this side because of his form with the bat. His captaincy is exceptional.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			you really do want to be chasing in the later games here
		
Click to expand...

Yep - it takes a very very good side to win batting first purely because of the dew.


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2021)

Starting to get traction outside the cricket world:


https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...sobel-yorkshire-dcms-headingley-b1949825.html


Rory Dollard
@thervd
·
1h
Significant movement in the Yorkshire/Rafiq case.

Government's DCMS Committee is called YCCC chair Roger Hutton to give evidence on the matter.

Julian Knight MP says: "It's clear that YCCC has questions to http://answer.It is time for them to answer their critics."


Sajid Javid  @sajidjavid
5m
“Paki” is not banter. 

Heads should roll at Yorkshire CCC.

If @ECB_cricket doesn’t take action it’s not fit for purpose.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 2, 2021)

fundy said:



			Starting to get traction outside the cricket world:


https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...sobel-yorkshire-dcms-headingley-b1949825.html


Rory Dollard
@thervd
·
1h
Significant movement in the Yorkshire/Rafiq case.

Government's DCMS Committee is called YCCC chair Roger Hutton to give evidence on the matter.

Julian Knight MP says: "It's clear that YCCC has questions to http://answer.It is time for them to answer their critics."


Sajid Javid  @sajidjavid
5m
“Paki” is not banter.

Heads should roll at Yorkshire CCC.

If @ECB_cricket doesn’t take action it’s not fit for purpose.
		
Click to expand...

Massive developments today. Government comments mean the ECB has to do something rather than bury its head in the sand and hope it all goes away. Gonna be an interesting few weeks.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 2, 2021)

Can anyone see past a England vs Pakistan final?
Will be a cracking game and atmosphere if it is.


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Can anyone see past a England vs Pakistan final?
Will be a cracking game and atmosphere if it is.
		
Click to expand...


yeah definitely, toss going to have far far too much of a say in the semi finals sadly, plenty of sides capable of winning one off games on their day


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 2, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Massive developments today. Government comments mean the ECB has to do something rather than bury its head in the sand and hope it all goes away. Gonna be an interesting few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

And so they should. Yorkshire CCC are stuck in the middle of the last century. They simply haven’t realised this is 2021. 

As unforgivable as that is, for the governing body to bury its head in the sand, especially given what is going on elsewhere in the world of sport to try and raise awareness of and eradicate racism, is an absolute scandal.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 2, 2021)

Azeem Rafiq: Yorkshire board should resign over report into racism allegations, says DCMS chair.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59137092

Ouch.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 2, 2021)

I think the best, certainly the most balanced, article on the issues with Yorkshire's handling of the case came from Chris Waters:

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/spo...-over-azeem-rafiq-affair-chris-waters-3439832

I think he hits the nail on the head in his conclusion - the full report needs to be disclosed, for good or for for ill on all sides, because at the moment we have a lot of people (and I appreciate myself included in that) placing their own spin/perceptions on the redacted summary.


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			I think the best, certainly the most balanced, article on the issues with Yorkshire's handling of the case came from Chris Waters:

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/spo...-over-azeem-rafiq-affair-chris-waters-3439832

I think he hits the nail on the head in his conclusion - the full report needs to be disclosed, for good or for for ill on all sides, because at the moment we have a lot of people (and I appreciate myself included in that) placing their own spin/perceptions on the redacted summary.
		
Click to expand...


Cant say I agree in total tbh, the way that article reads to me is that Yorkshire members deserve to know the truth as if that is more important than Azeem Rafiq himself being allowed to read the report and get justice for the way he was treated and those employees of YCCC who are clearly being protected being brought to task along with the organisation that has protected them

To quote "It’s an insult – both to Yorkshire’s loyal members, whose generosity has helped to keep the club going during the pandemic through the selfless donation of membership fees, and to the game in general and the severity of the issue" For me the emphasis here is as far off the mark, as if the Yorkshire members are the ones who have suffered the most through this!!!!!!

Of course the whole report should be published, many (myself included) have been screaming for this for months!. There have been far better articles (from more neutral publications), mainly led by George Dobell who has been pushing this from long before most papers knew it was even a story, also by the likes of Rory Dollard

Like most cricket fans that arent Yorkshire fans, I have next to no sympathy with what happens to the clearly institutionally racist YCCC, actually I do but I'd be accused of punishing them before the facts are fully revealed (even though theyve spent years trying to bury them!)


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2021)

DCMS enquiry on Nov 16th

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...-dcms-as-pressure-mounts-on-yorkshire-1286881


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2021)

And another sponsor withdraws...

Emerald Publishing
@EmeraldGlobal
We have taken the decision to remove our brand association with YCCC and Headingley Stadium. We do not tolerate any form of racism or discriminatory behaviour. We hope that YCCC will respond with serious action and uphold the values we all expect. emeraldgrouppublishing.com/news-and-press…


----------



## Piece (Nov 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			And another sponsor withdraws...

Emerald Publishing
@EmeraldGlobal
We have taken the decision to remove our brand association with YCCC and Headingley Stadium. We do not tolerate any form of racism or discriminatory behaviour. We hope that YCCC will respond with serious action and uphold the values we all expect. emeraldgrouppublishing.com/news-and-press…
		
Click to expand...

I hope after this is played out, the culture and philosophy of Yorkshire CC is totally and irrevocably changed for good. And also other CCs too.

Listening to George Dobell from Crickinfo on Talksport the past two days has been revealing as he claims he has the full report. Heads must roll.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			And another sponsor withdraws...

Emerald Publishing
@EmeraldGlobal
We have taken the decision to remove our brand association with YCCC and Headingley Stadium. We do not tolerate any form of racism or discriminatory behaviour. We hope that YCCC will respond with serious action and uphold the values we all expect. emeraldgrouppublishing.com/news-and-press…
		
Click to expand...

Sky are running a list of companies who are pulling their sponsorship. The list is getting longer and longer including Tetley who have been a key sponsor for over 20 years. It's awful that it has reached this point with nothing happening but money, or removal of it, usually talks.

I'm expecting the majority of the board to go within days now, the club needs sponsors. Saying that, this is Yorkshire but even so...........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m still staggered that Yorkshire are still quiet - nothing from them and imo it just shows their arrogance. Hope to see them punished in the strongest possible way when this all comes out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2021)

Gary Ballance the first to come out and admit using the racial slur


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455993322925793280
He said: "I am aware of how hurtful the racial slur is and I regret that I used this word in immature exchanges in my younger years and I am sure Rafa feels the same about some of the things he said to me as well."

Laced with an after tone of victim blaming


----------



## Piece (Nov 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Gary Ballance the first to come out and admit using the racial slur


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455993322925793280
He said: "I am aware of how hurtful the racial slur is and I regret that I used this word in immature exchanges in my younger years and I am sure Rafa feels the same about some of the things he said to me as well."

Laced with an after tone of victim blaming
		
Click to expand...

This tone is in keeping with the rest of the YCC 'apology'. 😳


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 4, 2021)

Yorkshire CCC; once the initial allegations were made, why wasn’t there suspensions pending the inquiry? Once a number of allegations were found to be true, why wasn’t disciplinary actions taken?

Does Yorkshire have a robust policy in place? If they have, it clearly hasn’t been followed, and if they haven’t… clear systemic failings, the responsibility lies with the mgt/board. If the board aren’t fit for purpose they should resign. What about other staff, inc. players? Sack ‘em.

Gary Balance’ s comments; for me, there’s some areas banter should never go, end of. As for the mitigation (deflection) Ballance expresses, it has no relevance. Whether Rafiq responded in kind or not, the initial comments should have never been made.

As a keen supporter of cricket and of ‘Yorkshire this is deeply shameful and there should only be one outcome, a root and branch clear out and a massive apology.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 4, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Gary Balance’ s comments; for me, there’s some areas banter should never go, end of. As for the mitigation (deflection) Ballance expresses, it has no relevance. Whether Rafiq responded in kind or not, the initial comments should have never been made.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree. But I do get a growing sense that nobody is going to emerge from this unscathed, and I suspect that will include Rafiq.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 4, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Absolutely agree. But I do get a growing sense that nobody is going to emerge from this unscathed, and I suspect that will include Rafiq.
		
Click to expand...

I think that may be the most prescient posting on the entire issue - one suspects (and for transparency, I say this as a lifelong Yorkshire supporter) that there is an awful lot of much left to be raked over in terms of the fine print of the report that will result in further litigation(s), at least one resignation and - since the precedent is there with the Ollie Robinson affair - bans, and it has to be remembered that Rafiq himself has previously served a ban for making - lets calls them ill advised comments.  Indeed, it may be inevitable that this stretches beyond Yorkshire and takes in much of the rest of the county game.  

In any event, root and branch clear out is about right.  A sad thing for me is that there has been no focus on what is in many ways the most damning allegation, around selection policies for age group teams.  From my years coaching in Middlesex, I can well believe those allegations, because exactly the same attitude appears to apply here.  The game as a whole has a massive problem if it is in effect cutting off its own nose by denying opportunities to the most promising young players.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Absolutely agree. But I do get a growing sense that nobody is going to emerge from this unscathed, and I suspect that will include Rafiq.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  Many seem to think that this sort of discrimination & these types of comments only flow in one direction, but they don't.  That is said as one who has been on the receiving end of such comments.

That said, anything that Rafiq may or may not have said or done does not mitigate or absolve Yorkshire CCC's or Gary Ballance's behaviour.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 4, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			I think that may be the most prescient posting on the entire issue - one suspects (and for transparency, I say this as a lifelong Yorkshire supporter) that there is an awful lot of much left to be raked over in terms of the fine print of the report that will result in further litigation(s), at least one resignation and - since the precedent is there with the Ollie Robinson affair - bans, and it has to be remembered that Rafiq himself has previously served a ban for making - lets calls them ill advised comments.  Indeed, it may be inevitable that this stretches beyond Yorkshire and takes in much of the rest of the county game. 

In any event, root and branch clear out is about right.  A sad thing for me is that there has been no focus on what is in many ways the most damning allegation, around selection policies for age group teams.  From my years coaching in Middlesex, I can well believe those allegations, because exactly the same attitude appears to apply here.  The game as a whole has a massive problem if it is in effect cutting off its own nose by denying opportunities to the most promising young players.
		
Click to expand...

The big clue for me was YCCC’s ludicrous attempt to brush this off as banter between two friends. Aside from it being anything but banter, as any right minded individual will agree, what that one statement suggests very strongly to me is that these exchanges involved individuals who were both guilty of using similar language. My suspicion has only really been endorsed by Balance’s comments, and also reports I have now read elsewhere that Rafiq used terminology based upon Balance’s Zimbabwean heritage.

If those suggestions are correct, then it may be that YCCC have taken the astonishingly naive decision to try and draw a line under the event, basing this on the assumption that any exchanges were six of one, half a dozen of the other. That totally disregards the fact that at least one party, quite possibly both, have been guilty of racism.

I may be way off the mark, but banter between friends in the context it is being reported very strongly suggests an acceptance of blame, to some extent, on both sides. What is absolutely undeniable is that the reported behaviour has absolutely no place in modern society, and the way in which the matter has been addressed to date is woefully inadequate.

Moving on to your second point, as a young man thirty years ago I played the game to a good standard, many of my contemporaries being on the books of my local county side. Even then, playing in a county with a diverse population, it was plainly obvious to all that we were the home to a number of ridiculously talented young cricketers from BAME backgrounds. The same still applies today. And yet, throughout all that time, not a single local BAME player has graced our county second XI, never mind getting near playing first class cricket. I know any number of friends and family from Yorkshire who, for decades, have been left scratching their heads as to why YCCC has never tapped into the rich vein of talent available to them in parts of West Yorkshire, for example.

If anyone doubts racism is still rife in professional football (it undeniably is), then I suspect they will be horrified if they ever started to scratch beneath the surface in county cricket.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			That said, anything that Rafiq may or may not have said or done does not mitigate or absolve Yorkshire CCC's or Gary Ballance's behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, and hope my comments to date do not suggest otherwise. On its most basic level, it is very much a case of two wrongs not making a right.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I totally agree, and hope my comments to date do not suggest otherwise. On its most basic level, it is very much a case of two wrongs not making a right.
		
Click to expand...

No they didn’t suggest that, your comments were perfectly clear to me.  I was just making it absolutely clear that my comment didn’t absolve YCCC and Ballance of any blame whatever Rafiq may have said.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 4, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			On its most basic level, it is very much a case of two wrongs not making a right.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's about right.  If you asked me whether, on the basis of what is currently known, there was any ill intent between Ballance and Rafiq in their comments, I would have to conclude a resounding "no" - it is clear that they were friends, and the name calling on both sides was part of their banter.  The concern would be why either party thought the use of such language was in any way adviseable/appropriate - that one is a real headshaker.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 4, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			If those suggestions are correct, then it may be that YCCC have taken the astonishingly naive decision to try and draw a line under the event, basing this on the assumption that any exchanges were six of one, half a dozen of the other. That totally disregards the fact that at least one party, quite possibly both, have been guilty of racism.
		
Click to expand...

I would say both come out of it badly.  I am not suggesting life bans should have been imposed, or anything like that, but you would have thought that some form of sanction would/should have been applied to make a clear statement along the lines of zero tolerance 



Billysboots said:



			Moving on to your second point, as a young man thirty years ago I played the game to a good standard, many of my contemporaries being on the books of my local county side. Even then, playing in a county with a diverse population, it was plainly obvious to all that we were the home to a number of ridiculously talented young cricketers from BAME backgrounds. The same still applies today. And yet, throughout all that time, not a single local BAME player has graced our county second XI, never mind getting near playing first class cricket. I know any number of friends and family from Yorkshire who, for decades, have been left scratching their heads as to why YCCC has never tapped into the rich vein of talent available to them in parts of West Yorkshire, for example.
		
Click to expand...

Interested as to which county you grew up in?  I played district level and trialled at county in Yorkshire around the same era and it was...different, but worryingly similar.  Different, in that at that time the separation of the club game was so extreme that there were limited pathways, which it could be argued made it more difficult for coaches to become sighted on the best young talent, similar in that you never got the impression that said coaches were that interested in looking.   If anything, where I live now in Middlesex it was worse - aside from race, class (and particular, attendance at a public school) is a massive factor, though in the last two or three years there have at least been signs of improvement.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 4, 2021)

I really do not understand this whole situation. Unless the report showed racism from across the club or from some massive names then the actions just do not make sense. Surely they could see that this would not go away and it needed some dscipline of the playing staff and some reeignations at board level. Swift action like that would have been seen as appropriate. Now there is just building concern as to how damning that report is and what level of people are being named.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 4, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I really do not understand this whole situation. Unless the report showed racism from across the club or from some massive names then the actions just do not make sense. Surely they could see that this would not go away and it needed some dscipline of the playing staff and some reeignations at board level. Swift action like that would have been seen as appropriate. Now there is just building concern as to how damning that report is and what level of people are being named.
		
Click to expand...

A feeling shared by most Yorkshire fans, I can assure you.   

Commissioning the report, with an Employment Tribunal outstanding, was a mistake in the first place.  They must have known when they did it that there were a lot of people they could not compel to appear, and that they may find themselves unable to publish because of the fear of legal action by those implicated, both by the report and by Rafiq's allegations.  It would have been far more sensible to ask the ECB to investigate at that stage and pass the potential issues to them.

Everything from that point on was always a car crash waiting to unfold.  Taking no action was not a great choice of option, but then the alternatives each had their massive issues as well - we may get some clarity when Roger Hutton is protected by Parliamentary Privilege, but to be honest I'm not expecting anything until the ET is finally heard.


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			I would say both come out of it badly.  I am not suggesting life bans should have been imposed, or anything like that, but you would have thought that some form of sanction would/should have been applied to make a clear statement along the lines of zero tolerance 



Interested as to which county you grew up in?  I played district level and trialled at county in Yorkshire around the same era and it was...different, but worryingly similar.  Different, in that at that time the separation of the club game was so extreme that there were limited pathways, which it could be argued made it more difficult for coaches to become sighted on the best young talent, similar in that you never got the impression that said coaches were that interested in looking.   If anything, where I live now in Middlesex it was worse - aside from race, class (and particular, attendance at a public school) is a massive factor, though in the last two or three years there have at least been signs of improvement.
		
Click to expand...


Saw similar in the south east, played age group cricket for herts but crossed the borders into essex and middlesex for coaching and trials etc as well as playing club cricket against some of those sides

Which school you went to was a massive factor, even moreso than anything else I think! The "in joke" for a while at U15 level was that I was the only non public schoolboy in the side and my nickname was Lenny as I used my dads old kitbag which had his name on it! And I was the lucky one compared to many, there were plenty of very talented kids who couldnt get a look in because it was all but a closed shop. From what I hear its much improved these days but still has a long way to go too.....

As you say, its playing out at Yorkshire currently but will have happened to some degree in a lot of other counties and certainly in club cricket too


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I really do not understand this whole situation. Unless the report showed racism from across the club or from some massive names then the actions just do not make sense. Surely they could see that this would not go away and it needed some dscipline of the playing staff and some reeignations at board level. Swift action like that would have been seen as appropriate. Now there is just building concern as to how damning that report is and what level of people are being named.
		
Click to expand...


the answer is most likely in your second sentence imho

the one thing no one seems to be disagreeing on at the moment is how badly this has been handled!


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2021)

ECB finally realised this isnt going away

https://www.ecb.co.uk/news/2337251


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			ECB finally realised this isnt going away

https://www.ecb.co.uk/news/2337251

Click to expand...

Finally grown some balls


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			ECB finally realised this isnt going away

https://www.ecb.co.uk/news/2337251

Click to expand...

A good start.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			ECB finally realised this isnt going away

https://www.ecb.co.uk/news/2337251

Click to expand...

A surprisingly robust statement. I particularly like the fact that YCCC is suspended from hosting major games.

Elsewhere, let’s hope the final outcome reflects the serious tone of the statement, and we aren’t eventually presented with a wishy washy half hearted attempt at appeasement. This is the ECB’s opportunity to show the sporting world, and beyond, that racism in the sport will not be tolerated.


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2021)

Michael Vaughan named in the report. Id love to say im shocked.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			Michael Vaughan named in the report. Id love to say im shocked.......
		
Click to expand...

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...d-azeem-rafiq-report-totally-deny-accusation/


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...d-azeem-rafiq-report-totally-deny-accusation/

Click to expand...


id love to be able to read it, stuck behind a paywall


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			id love to be able to read it, stuck behind a paywall 

Click to expand...

The Azeem Rafiq-Yorkshire story has dominated the news and as a pundit I would normally comment on what has happened.

But it has been very difficult for me to speak about it and I want to explain why that has been the case.

From Azeem’s early days at Yorkshire, I was a massive fan of this young, dynamic player. He thought out of the box and that excited me. He got Yorkshire going. He was full of energy and buzz. I felt that he had something about him and I was vocal about the fact that I thought he potentially had a good career ahead of him.

As a lover of cricket and Yorkshire, and someone who has been a fan of Rafiq, it has been difficult to hear about the painful experiences he endured during his time at the club.

But as difficult as that process has been, I recognise that it is equally necessary. At an individual level, it is clear that Azeem has endured a lot. It is not only right but essential that his experiences and his perspective are heard. There are unquestionably lessons to be learned.

The statements made by Gary Ballance and others have laid bare awkward but necessary questions for cricket to answer regarding how dressing rooms, teams and individuals function in the modern era.

In December 2020 I was asked to speak to the independent panel formed by Yorkshire to investigate Rafiq’s claims. Other than having well-known and longstanding associations to the club I had no idea why they wanted to speak to me but I agreed to make myself available.

The night before I was due to give evidence, out of the blue, I was hit with the news that Rafiq was alleging that in 2009, when I was still a player and before a Yorkshire match against Nottinghamshire, I had said to Rafiq and two other Asian players as we walked onto the field together that there are “too many of you lot, we need to do something about it”.

This hit me very hard. It was like being struck over the head with a brick. I have been involved in cricket for 30 years and never once been accused of any remotely similar incident or disciplinary offence as a player or commentator. That the allegation came completely out of the blue and more than a decade after it was alleged to have happened made it all the more difficult to process.

I completely and categorically deny that I ever said those words. I responded to the panel by saying I was gobsmacked and that my professional legal advice was that I could not appear before a panel having had just a few hours’ notice of the such serious claims made against me.

It was 11 years after the alleged event. Nothing at all was raised or said at the time of the game in question. It was not mentioned at the time or at any stage over the next 11 years until the night before I was asked to speak to the inquiry.

Rafiq is pursuing an ongoing live compensation claim against Yorkshire. He announced that at the same time as I was asked to speak with the Yorkshire panel. My legal team sent a series of questions to the Yorkshire panel asking about guarantees of confidentiality, the terms of reference and which inquiry - the Yorkshire one or the employment tribunal - had precedence. It seemed remarkable to me and to my advisors that there were to be two parallel inquiries into substantially the same issues, with the potential for different findings on those same issues.

The answers we received from the panel were not satisfactory so I declined to appear before the Yorkshire hearing, pending clarification on the nature of any claims that would also be addressed in Rafiq’s compensation claim through the Employment Tribunal.

I have nothing to hide. The “you lot” comment never happened. Anyone trying to recollect words said 10 years ago will be fallible but I am adamant those words were not used. If Rafiq believes something was said at the time to upset him then that is what he believes. It is difficult to comment on that except to say it hurts me hugely to think I potentially affected someone. I take it as the most serious allegation ever put in front of me and I will fight to the end to prove I am not that person.

It was also alleged that later, when I was advising Yorkshire on playing matters, I said in front of Azeem that Yorkshire should sign Kane Williamson as a Twenty20 player because he bowls off-spin as well as bats. Azeem states in his evidence that bowling “off-spin” was said in his presence to make him feel inferior.

First of all I would never have said that in front of a group. My relationship with Yorkshire was to watch on match days and give a view on how they could improve. I saw the way Williamson played in Twenty20 cricket and recognised that we needed three-dimensional cricketers in our top four who could score runs, bowl overs and field well. Never have I discriminated against anyone or judged a player based on race.

All I ask and all I have ever asked is ‘how can we improve as a team?’ By suggesting Yorkshire sign Williamson I was attempting to improve the team and my cricket knowledge suggests that was the right call. Again, it hurts to be told that Rafiq believes that in recommending the signature of Williamson, I was attacking him and that I was doing so on grounds of race.

In time, I am more than happy to meet with Azeem. I would welcome it. I would like to sit with him, listen to what he went through and understand his perspective. It has been very hard for me to communicate with him directly for legal reasons but I hope we can now talk in person and understand each other’s point of view.

I absolutely deny that I ever said what he claims and that I recommended Kane Williamson for anything other than purely cricketing reasons. But having heard what has come out in the last few days, I can see how his perspective, and his experience was clearly very different to how I saw things at Yorkshire at that time.

I played professional cricket for 18 years between 1991 and 2009. All players in that period are now looking back on things that were said and admit they would not say them now. I never heard racist abuse but Yorkshire was a hard dressing room. As a second team player we had to knock on the dressing room door before entering. If you had a big nose, were bald or carried a bit of weight they would be commented on.

I was the first non-Yorkshire born player to play for the county and that was commented on a lot. I am not comparing those examples with racism but they are examples of previously commonplace behaviour which is unacceptable now. We cannot change what was said or happened in dressing rooms 10-15 years ago but we can learn from it.

During the summer, I told my colleagues at the BBC that these allegations had been made against me. I felt uncomfortable that it could emerge and they would be asked some awkward questions. Similarly, I am speaking now because it is right for people to hear my side and that I completely deny the allegations.

I accept Yorkshire have dealt with this terribly. They will be honest enough to admit that. It is a good cricket club and it is close to my heart. I hope I can be part of the movement to rebrand the club and people will eventually look back on this time and say it changed for the better.

The Yorkshire I love is a club that only wants to produce the best players and win games of cricket. Clearly there are issues in English cricket, spread wider than Yorkshire, about why so many young Asian players are not graduating through to the professional game.

A good number of the young cricketers I see and enjoy watching around the pathway programme are Asian and yet so few make it to first team county cricket. We have to improve the pathway to make sure their talent is nurtured and we need to listen to them and their families about why it is not happening. 

We cannot use the old excuses that they do not like the culture of Saturday afternoon games or parents do not want their children to  pursue cricket and to study instead. It is for the game to make it work for them to make the most of this huge talent pool.




Then they have the extract - something doesn’t feel right at moment , if Vaughan did say it then it wouldn’t take much to prove with the other lads there


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2021)

Wow, think I better not comment on that......


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then they have the extract - something doesn’t feel right at moment , if Vaughan did say it then it wouldn’t take much to prove with the other lads there
		
Click to expand...

Considering we are coming at this from diametrically opposed positions, its almost odd that my reaction was the same.  I wondered at first if this was the incident that Rana Naved referred to when Rafiq's allegations first came out, but no reference is made of that.  The claims regarding Kane Williamson are just bizarre! 

Overarching point is, just adds to the picture of a badly handled investigation.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 4, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Considering we are coming at this from diametrically opposed positions, its almost odd that my reaction was the same.  I wondered at first if this was the incident that Rana Naved referred to when Rafiq's allegations first came out, but no reference is made of that.  The claims regarding Kane Williamson are just bizarre!

Overarching point is, just adds to the picture of a badly handled investigation.
		
Click to expand...

The claims relating to Kane Williamson are more than bizarre, they are surely so ridiculous as to be potentially undermining of Rafiq’s more specific allegations.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2021)

*Relevant extracts from Yorkshire's report*
I [Azeem Rafiq] then made it to the professional set up of YCCC as staff, together with Adil Rashid, Ajmal Shazad and Rana Naveed. 
In a game in 2009, Nottingham v Yorkshire, as we were all walking on the field, a senior player, Michael Vaughan, said: “Too many of you lot we need to do something about it”.
This comment was addressed to me, Adil Rashid, Ajmal Shazad and Rana Naveed. We all heard it...
These comments from Michael Vaughan “you lot” is how we would be addressed by him and others because of our race...

When Michael Vaughan retired, he took up the position as advisor and would often come to YCCC giving his opinion and captain- coach options which particularly were aimed at moving me out of the team.
*One such recommendation was for Kane Williamson to be signed and he categorically said he bowls “off-spin” really well too.
This is ridiculous as Kane Williamson is a batsman only.
This comment about him bowling “off-spin” was simply made in my presence to make me feel inferior.*
To Michael Vaughan, this was classified as banter. To me, it is racism. It is because of my race, colour, ethnic origin, that Michael Vaughan made the comments that he did.​
I 'm no cricket expert so stand to be corrected but there certainly seem to be some statistics that back up Michael Vaughan's opinion on Kane Williamson's ability as a bowler.  The claim about Vaughan saying it to make Rafiq feel inferior says more about Rafiq than Vaughan to me.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 4, 2021)

With a Commons Select Committee hearing already scheduled and an ECB inquiry announced why has Vaughan decided to speak out? He would have had every opportunity to speak in a formal setting that would give greater weight to what he has to say.

We’re getting into the realms of assumptions and guess work. But let’s not forget, Yorkshire CCC has already upheld some of the allegations. Having people jump the gun like Vaughan has is unhelpful.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2021)

Emergency board meeting at YCCC today…


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Emergency board meeting at YCCC today…
		
Click to expand...

Should be a short meeting. “Yes, we accept your resignation.”


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Should be a short meeting. “Yes, we accept your resignation.”
		
Click to expand...

Roger Hutton has resigned according to the BBC.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			With a Commons Select Committee hearing already scheduled and an ECB inquiry announced why has Vaughan decided to speak out? He would have had every opportunity to speak in a formal setting that would give greater weight to what he has to say.

We’re getting into the realms of assumptions and guess work. But let’s not forget, Yorkshire CCC has already upheld some of the allegations. Having people jump the gun like Vaughan has is unhelpful.
		
Click to expand...

Some odd things here. If Vaughan didn't say that phrase then you don't need a legal team to tell you not to appear. You attend the hearing, you advise that you did not say it. End of story. There were three other players present when it was apparently said, have we heard from them yet?

I suspect Vaughan wants to get ahead of the story rather than sitting at home stewing, waiting for it to break. You can't blame him for that.

The Williamson angle is bizarre and an advisor to Rafiq really should have told him to leave that out. Williamson would improve any team in the world, any advisor to a county team could point towards recruiting him. To link the suggestion to racism is flimsy at best. There is nothing in Vaughan's comments suggesting a racist motive there, it is purely sporting. Obviously we were not present to see any looks or tone but written down it suggests nothing.

This clearly has some distance to run and there are going to be a number of ex / current players and staff feeling very nervous right now.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some odd things here. If Vaughan didn't say that phrase then you don't need a legal team to tell you not to appear. You attend the hearing, you advise that you did not say it. End of story. There were three other players present when it was apparently said, have we heard from them yet?

I suspect Vaughan wants to get ahead of the story rather than sitting at home stewing, waiting for it to break. You can't blame him for that.

The Williamson angle is bizarre and an advisor to Rafiq really should have told him to leave that out. Williamson would improve any team in the world, any advisor to a county team could point towards recruiting him. To link the suggestion to racism is flimsy at best. There is nothing in Vaughan's comments suggesting a racist motive there, it is purely sporting. Obviously we were not present to see any looks or tone but written down it suggests nothing.

This clearly has some distance to run and there are going to be a number of ex / current players and staff feeling very nervous right now.
		
Click to expand...

The Williamson incident really does come across as desperation to me. It’s almost as though Rafiq is trying to bulk up his overall complaint because he realises it lacks substance. It’s really odd that it’s been included on the face of it, although we may not be considering the comments in their full context.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			The Williamson incident really does come across as desperation to me. It’s almost as though Rafiq is trying to bulk up his overall complaint because he realises it lacks substance. It’s really odd that it’s been included on the face of it, although we may not be considering the comments in their full context.
		
Click to expand...

The daft thing is that people might start to focus on the weakness of that section and lose sight of other, legitimate complaints. It becomes a distraction and why it should not have been included, imo.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The daft thing is that people might start to focus on the weakness of that section and lose sight of other, legitimate complaints. It becomes a distraction and why it should not have been included, imo.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, which is why I previously referred to it as undermining. The other allegations may well be entirely legitimate. But, taken in isolation and in the context solely of what Vaughan is alleged to have said in relation to Williamson, it is a really weak suggestion.

Of course, to date and in relation to Vaughan we only have his very brief account. It may transpire that Rafiq’s allegations in which Vaughan is named turn out to be far more detailed and substantive than we have been led to believe, which will perhaps cast the Williamson conversation in an entirely different light.

The fact that Vaughan has opted to make a public pre-emptive strike could be viewed as him having a lot more to worry about than what has been included in his statement.

It’s a right mess, that’s for sure, and has become so because of the totally inept manner in which it has been handled from the outset.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Nov 5, 2021)

The issues around players integrating from ethnic minorities is a valid discussion. When you consider the love of cricket in those communities and how many from that background play at a club like Yorkshire it's poor and does give credence to the institutionalised racism claim. 
I worked at the training school of a test match ground for 3 years and saw the argument from both sides. The club did make efforts to integrate with those communities but it can be a ham fisted way. There is however a reluctance in the communities part to be involved. They only trust coaches from their communities and don't want to send them into county programmes.
There's a balance to be had and the counties need to do more and open their mind to other routes but the communities also need to be more receptive. Just because an ex pro was a good player doesn't make them a good coach, getting your badges does help. 
As for Azeem Rafiq I'll keep my powder dry on that one, it will sound like sour grapes as a Yorkshire fan,  because pre all this happening I'd heard stuff about him from people who'd played with and against him. Let's just say he has form.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 5, 2021)

Sky Sports reporting that a further ex-Yorkshire player has come forward corroborating Rafiq’s allegations of racism relating to Michael Vaughan.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Sky Sports reporting that a further ex-Yorkshire player has come forward corroborating Rafiq’s allegations of racism relating to Michael Vaughan.
		
Click to expand...

Is that on the TV? Nothing about it on the website at the minute.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Is that on the TV? Nothing about it on the website at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

It was verbally reported on SSN about 9.15am.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 5, 2021)

Rana Naved is the ex player in question. It’s now being reported elsewhere that he was present when Vaughan made the alleged “too many of you lot” comment, and corroborates Rafiq’s account.


----------



## Piece (Nov 5, 2021)

There's going to be more and more players popping out of the woodwork to defend their position before the MP committee hearing and before the FULL report is published. And the key point is the FULL report. Extracts from a redacted version isn't great, leading to tit-bit headlines. This has a long way to go yet....


----------



## GB72 (Nov 5, 2021)

Piece said:



			There's going to be more and more players popping out of the woodwork to defend their position before the MP committee hearing and before the FULL report is published. And the key point is the FULL report. Extracts from a redacted version isn't great, leading to tit-bit headlines. This has a long way to go yet....
		
Click to expand...

This is the only action they have left. Ballance has got ahead of the story and taken his medicine to a certain extent. Unless the report is far worse than he says, he will not be mentioned much after ther report comes out. Vaughan may have shot himself in the foot, used his media connections to get his claims of innocence out early but now finds himself in trouble as the story appears to be corroborated. The contents of that report and the parliamentary hearing could hold his future media career etc in the balance. Anyone who does not come forward in advance is looking to get the book thrown at them as well as being on the reciving end of most of the public and media outrage.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 5, 2021)

No sympathy for Vaughan, he's was gunning for Robinson earlier in the summer for tweets made in his past.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 5, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			No sympathy for Vaughan, he's was gunning for Robinson earlier in the summer for tweets made in his past.
		
Click to expand...

I know that I am very much pre-judging with no knowledge but I can hear him saying that line in my head. You know, in that sort of alloof, sounds a bit like I am joking but I mean it really sort of way. I can just see the next press release being 'if I did say it, I was only having a bit of a joke'. Really should no pre-judge anyone but the fact that he can use his knowledge of a report in his defence that nobody else has seen and can use his column to get that across to a wide audience winds me up a bit.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 5, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			No sympathy for Vaughan, he's was gunning for Robinson earlier in the summer for tweets made in his past.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t like Vaughan, never have. I wouldn’t lose any sleep if that smug expression was wiped from his face once and for all.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I know that I am very much pre-judging with no knowledge but I can hear him saying that line in my head. You know, in that sort of alloof, sounds a bit like I am joking but I mean it really sort of way. I can just see the next press release being 'if I did say it, I was only having a bit of a joke'. Really should no pre-judge anyone but the fact that he can use his knowledge of a report in his defence that nobody else has seen and can use his column to get that across to a wide audience winds me up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he was very quick on the 'it wasn't me ' stance.
He was calling for Robinson to go straight away, so he should stand down too until cleared or not.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Roger Hutton has resigned according to the BBC.
		
Click to expand...

In his statement he also said that it is a matter of record that the ECB were asked to help in the initial investigation… this is getting uglier and uglier.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			In his statement he also said that it is a matter of record that the ECB were asked to help in the initial investigation… this is getting uglier and uglier.
		
Click to expand...

To be slightly fair to the ECB (and they have not been great in this) they were asked to be involved in the internal investigation which I understand why they had to decline. They needed to remain impartial to allow a later involvement in the oversight and arbitration based on the findings and so could not be conflicted out by being involved directly in the investigation.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 5, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Yes he was very quick on the 'it wasn't me ' stance.
He was calling for Robinson to go straight away, so he should stand down too until cleared or not.
		
Click to expand...

I just do not think that people involved and named in such investigations should be able to use the power of their own newspaper columns to on on the offensive about what was said, especially when most people have not even heard the evidence.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			To be slightly fair to the ECB (and they have not been great in this) they were asked to be involved in the internal investigation which I understand why they had to decline. They needed to remain impartial to allow a later involvement in the oversight and arbitration based on the findings and so could not be conflicted out by being involved directly in the investigation.
		
Click to expand...

Its a tough one. A county needs help but the ECB felt conflicted. At least Yorkshire employed a top (independent) barrister, Rehana Azib to head up the initial inquiry. Why couldn’t the ECB send X dept to help but set out at the outset that Y dept would arbitrate if needed?

In fact, arbitration could have been carried out by ICAS, the international arbitration body for sport. If they’d gone down that route, no one could have suggested any bias.


----------



## Junior (Nov 5, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Rana Naved is the ex player in question. It’s now being reported elsewhere that he was present when Vaughan made the alleged “too many of you lot” comment, and corroborates Rafiq’s account.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently Rashid was with Rana and Rafiq at the time.  I wonder if he will corroborate what was / was not said.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Its a tough one. A county needs help but the ECB felt conflicted. At least Yorkshire employed a top (independent) barrister, Rehana Azib to head up the initial inquiry. Why couldn’t the ECB send X dept to help but set out at the outset that Y dept would arbitrate if needed?

In fact, arbitration could have been carried out by ICAS, the international arbitration body for sport. If they’d gone down that route, no one could have suggested any bias.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not an easy one but from a legal background I can see why the ECB may have declined to be involved which is something that some in the media cannot see. I can see a few people throwing mud at the ECB in the coming weeks to try and deflect from their own involvement.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 5, 2021)

Be aware of any person who sounds as if they do everything by numbers.
As in there are too many of you.
Cricket is a number game, and some people seem to think that players are just numbers.


----------



## fundy (Nov 5, 2021)

not a fan of the source, going to be plenty more youd think 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/s...misconduct-former-player-makes-complaint.html


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Certainly not an easy one but from a legal background I can see why the ECB may have declined to be involved which is something that some in the media cannot see. I can see a few people throwing mud at the ECB in the coming weeks to try and deflect from their own involvement.
		
Click to expand...

On the one hand, you can reasonably say it is poor form of the ECB to refuse to provide assistance with an investigation, then complain about the outcome of that investigation.  However, at this stage, there is no suggestion that they are doing so - they do not appear to have any issue with the determinations of the report's authors, their issue is entirely with the way that the management of the club have handled the report.  And - rather oddly - there seems to be an almost unanimous agreement with the ECB on that point.

Doesn't exempt them from criticism though - a truly forward thinking organisation would already be looking at other counties to see how widespread issues are.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 5, 2021)

Now droppe from his radio shows


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Nov 5, 2021)

From what little I've seen of cricket, it looks like a pretty good game [unlike the terminal boredom of soccer rules football that you so enjoy].
The white uniforms look very classy, and the bats are more expensive looking than baseball bats.

My only question is this: do all matches take four months to play?
How much time for recreation does the average Indian have?


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 5, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			From what little I've seen of cricket, it looks like a pretty good game [unlike the terminal boredom of soccer rules football that you so enjoy].
The white uniforms look very classy, and the bats are more expensive looking than baseball bats.

My only question is this: do all matches take four months to play?
How much time for recreation does the average Indian have?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you got 4 months from ?

Test matches ( international games) are five days, county games ( domestic) are 4 days.
There are several one day competition too.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 6, 2021)

Gayle and DJ Bravo retiring from international cricket today. Hope they get a decent game and win it against the Aussies. 
South Africa has to beat the Poms to advance and I am not massively hopeful. 
still think T20 is a dross format of the game though


----------



## fundy (Nov 6, 2021)

Mills last game, Roy now gone this game  Not good news at all those injuries


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 6, 2021)

Not good at all. Roy won’t be playing again this tournament that’s for sure.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 6, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			From what little I've seen of cricket, it looks like a pretty good game [unlike the terminal boredom of soccer rules football that you so enjoy].
The white uniforms look very classy, and the bats are more expensive looking than baseball bats.

My only question is this: do all matches take four months to play?
How much time for recreation does the average Indian have?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 6, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			From what little I've seen of cricket, it looks like a pretty good game...

My only question is this: do all matches take four months to play?
...
		
Click to expand...

There are actually several forms of Cricket, of which Test Matches (between 2 countries) are 'the purest'. These are generally 5 day affairs with 2 innings (if required) by each team. Often, though this is apparently reducing, *the result over the 5 days can be a draw *(where neither team wins!).
There are various shorter forms, of which T20 (20 6 ball overs per team), as is being played now, is probably the shortest/most aggressive. Sides in the interntional comp currently being played should be targetting around 8 per over to win, though pitch conditions could well affect that. *In T20, there is always a winner!*
For the above (bold) attributes, it's T20 that is the most popular form played in USA!

In spite of considerable (vast even) poverty in India, Cricket is played in many villages and talented players can become heroes/millionaires! 

Similar can happen in Pakistan! In fact, there, the Prime Minister is an ex-Cricket player, having captained the national team! I doubt if anything like that could happen in USA, though the election of Ronald Reagan (X 2) and perhaps Donald Trump as President indicate that anything _can _happen in 'the land of opportunity'!


----------



## Tongo (Nov 6, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Not good at all. Roy won’t be playing again this tournament that’s for sure.
		
Click to expand...

If only there was a ready made replacement from somewhere like, say, Nottinghamshire who has plenty of international T20 experience as an opener and a century his name.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Nov 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Not sure where you got 4 months from ?

Test matches ( international games) are five days, county games ( domestic) are 4 days.
There are several one day competition too.
		
Click to expand...

I exaggerated a tiny bit.  
Baseball games take three to four hours, and people are pissed off because they used to less than take two and a half hours.

Nevertheless, thanks for the info.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 6, 2021)

Tongo said:



			If only there was a ready made replacement from somewhere like, say, Nottinghamshire who has plenty of international T20 experience as an opener and a century his name.
		
Click to expand...

Or, more likely, a Cumbria-Kiwi (we allowed to say Kiwi now?) ginger...


----------



## Tongo (Nov 6, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Or, more likely, a Cumbria-Kiwi (we allowed to say Kiwi now?) ginger...
		
Click to expand...

Not as an opener. Plus, IIRC, Stokes' recent times in international T20 are a bit so so. Unlike the West Indies (who have suffered for keeping some of their big name players on for too long) England have by hook or by crook moved away from Stokes and have better performers in that role in Livingstone and Mo Ali.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 6, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Not as an opener. Plus, IIRC, Stokes' recent times in international T20 are a bit so so. Unlike the West Indies (who have suffered for keeping some of their big name players on for too long) England have by hook or by crook moved away from Stokes and have better performers in that role in Livingstone and Mo Ali.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say he would open, I said he'd be first choice for the call. They have plenty of possible openers - Jonny, Mo, Livingstone, Malan - but few proven game changers for knock out stage cricket.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			Mills last game, Roy now gone this game  Not good news at all those injuries
		
Click to expand...

Bring in Stokes and move Bairstow up to open the batting. That’ll give cover for bowling and increase the run rate?


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 7, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Bring in Stokes and move Bairstow up to open the batting. That’ll give cover for bowling and increase the run rate?
		
Click to expand...

Aye.  I might consider another change with it and swap Billings in for Malan.  Stokes could then bat in that role at three where he has a bit of time to build, with Livingstone, Morgan, Ali and Billings to do the hitting after.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 7, 2021)

I think the most likely change is Bairstow opening with Billings dropping in down the order.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 7, 2021)

Bravo New Zealand! 

Number of T20 World Cups won by India since the IPL began: 0. Just a reminder for next time you are told that it's the best T20 league in the world.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 7, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Bravo New Zealand! 

Number of T20 World Cups won by India since the IPL began: 0. Just a reminder for next time you are told that it's the best T20 league in the world.
		
Click to expand...

The kiwi's just go about winning games in such a low key way. The skipper is probably the best batter in the game currently but you wouldn't know it, just goes about his job without fuss unlike the Indian captain acting like the big I am.....

Nice to see, just need Pakistan to send the two Aussie clowns home next week.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 7, 2021)

Talking to an Asian friend yesterday about an unsettling Brian Close quote from the 1980's I think re. racism at YCCC.
Found a reference to it from 1999.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/1999/sep/01/cricket5


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Bravo New Zealand! 

*Number of T20 World Cups won by India since the IPL began: 0. Just a reminder for next time you are told that it's the best T20 league in the world.*

Click to expand...

It's the best T20 league in the world because of the foreign players so I'm not sure what your point is?


----------



## fundy (Nov 7, 2021)

any truth in the rumour that India have cancelled the game with Namibia and are offering to play it next summer at Trent Bridge lol


----------



## fundy (Nov 8, 2021)

Dan Roan
@danroan
Lord Patel: “I want to announce the first vital step. We’ve settled the employment tribunal case with Azeem Rafiq. The settlement does not involve a non disclosure agreement. We’ve apologised for previously making that demand. He’ll be free to talk about his experiences publicly.

“We’re setting up an independent whistleblowing hotline ASAP…will provide us with important data so we can begin to make improvements that are desperately needed. Will allow any who felt intimidated to come forward in a safe space..


“Third - we’re setting up a review of processes and procedures around reporting of abuse, discrimination or bullying of any kind. Our fans need to trust we’re fit for purpose.  
“Fourth - I’ve shared the full report with Azeem’s lawyers, the ECB, the chair of the DCMS Cttee”


“I’ve learned members of staff here at Headingley have been hassled and have received death threats and I condemn that. 
Have had conversations with ECB about restoration of international hosting rights. We will have to regain trust before that happens…


----------



## IanM (Nov 8, 2021)

Just seen Lord Patel's interview on Sky Sports... what a great bloke.  Very impressive,  very Yorkshire too!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2021)

IanM said:



			Just seen Lord Patel's interview on Sky Sports... what a great bloke.  Very impressive,  very Yorkshire too!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't heard the interview but did see his statement. No messing about, no more hiding things, open it all up, full apology. It's how to start the clean up 👍


----------



## fundy (Nov 8, 2021)

IanM said:



			Just seen Lord Patel's interview on Sky Sports... what a great bloke.  Very impressive,  very Yorkshire too!
		
Click to expand...


Very Colin Graves stooge too


----------



## IanM (Nov 8, 2021)

I don't enough about any of them to be able to comment, but it's the correct first step surely?


----------



## fundy (Nov 8, 2021)

IanM said:



			I don't enough about any of them to be able to comment, but it's the correct first step surely?
		
Click to expand...


It is the correct first step, shame its about their 35th step but yes it is finally progress

Still very cynical here about the end goal and focus here sadly


----------



## Tongo (Nov 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			It is the correct first step, shame its about their 35th step but yes it is finally progress

Still very cynical here about the end goal and focus here sadly
		
Click to expand...

My concern is that such a swift turnaround will lead to a minimal penalty for the club. The ECB should be throwing the book at them for this but methinks it'll be a minimal punishment after this. Then again, the ECB should be having the book thrown at them by the DCMS but that probably won't happen either.


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2021)

Great article to read 

https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/cricket/marcus-trescothick-interview-england-touring-b965363.html


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2021)

Lets hope the toss isnt that important!!!! (think tomorrows be moreso)


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 10, 2021)

Not looking too good so far.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 10, 2021)

I hate the reverse sweep 
I suspect it’s produced a lot of wickets this tournament.
On a side note, I find Malan so boring


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 10, 2021)

Got to go big the last 6 overs with plenty of wickets left


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 10, 2021)

Hope I'm wrong but I think we're going to be 15 or 20 runs short of a competitive total here.


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2021)

Seems an ok score, not a great one, on a tricky deck. Lets hope the dew stays away and it remains tricky. Do worry a little we may not have gone hard enough early enough


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2021)

Well the 3rd ball was definitely better than the first...


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well the 3rd ball was definitely better than the first... 

Click to expand...

Not difficult, to be fair!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 10, 2021)

Don't think we wanted to get Williamson out. Should've let him carry on with a strike rate below 100.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2021)

It's embarrassing how many balls,are bouncing off Buttler. It's 20:20 but even so 😔

Fabulous from Livingston.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2021)

And unfortunately undone by Jordan.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 10, 2021)

Oh dear


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Hope I'm wrong but I think we're going to be 15 or 20 runs short of a competitive total here.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly looking spot on.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2021)

Well played the Kiwis, please win the final.


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2021)

brilliant chase from the Kiwis, fair play to them


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2021)

Death bowling hasn't been good enough recently and highlighted today. Not enough variety


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			Death bowling hasn't been good enough recently and highlighted today. Not enough variety
		
Click to expand...


Doesnt help when youre missing your first choice 2 death bowlers but agree it was very one dimensional


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2021)

fundy said:



			Doesnt help when youre missing your first choice 2 death bowlers but agree it was very one dimensional
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Comparing Boult and Southee to our two, they mixed it up really well.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 10, 2021)

In a Win Win camp here , pleased for the Kiwis and hope they can go on and win it now


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 10, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			In a Win Win camp here , pleased for the Kiwis and hope they can go on and win it now
		
Click to expand...

Very happy with this win - though I'm not a great fan of the format and had picked the opposite result until very late!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2021)

Would be nice to see NZ go on and win a tournament now


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would be nice to see NZ go on and win a tournament now
		
Click to expand...

ABA


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2021)

Anyone else wonder if the over-coaching of Jordan in his last over caused more issues than it solved?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Anyone else wonder if the over-coaching of Jordan in his last over caused more issues than it solved?
		
Click to expand...

I heard the commentary talking about Morgan during the game saying he wished he had talked to Stokes more during his last over against the Windies I believe it was,so I suspect he was trying to slow Jordan down.
I’ve also seen India do it to their last bowler and he folded like a pack of cards,so you might be onto something.
One thing is for sure it was a shocking over and cost us the game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2021)

fundy said:



			Great article to read 

https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/cricket/marcus-trescothick-interview-england-touring-b965363.html

Click to expand...

It’s brilliant to see him out there  - hopefully he can get to Aus as well for a small period.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 10, 2021)

Super result.


----------



## Piece (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm going for a Aussie cruise against PK.


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2021)

Piece said:



			I'm going for a Aussie cruise against PK.
		
Click to expand...


Ill take whoever wins the tosses and chases


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2021)

Slight underdogs to 4/6 favs after the coin flip 

On all accounts 15 of the last 16 night T20 matches here been won chasing!!! Lets hope this is the exception


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 11, 2021)

Without a doubt the worst thing about tournaments like the T20 WC is being at the mercy of the host broadcaster for commentary teams. 

Shane Watson is the Australian version of Tuffers and, despite all his years of broadcasting experience now, Mark Nicholas still hasn’t grasped the fact that the sign of a genuinely good commentator is knowing when to shut up. Reminds me very much of the equally nauseating David Gower.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 11, 2021)

C'mon Pakistan. Cricket needs big tournaments to be won by teams other than the big 3.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 11, 2021)

Amazed that Warner didn't review that. I've never seen a batsman walk when he hasn't hit it.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 11, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Without a doubt the worst thing about tournaments like the T20 WC is being at the mercy of the host broadcaster for commentary teams.

Shane Watson is the Australian version of Tuffers and, despite all his years of broadcasting experience now, Mark Nicholas still hasn’t grasped the fact that the sign of a genuinely good commentator is knowing when to shut up. Reminds me very much of the equally nauseating David Gower.
		
Click to expand...

Just as annoying are the too cool for school analysts / stats jockeys. Plenty of tosh being bandied around about England's loss. Stats / data are / is useful but can also be a strait-jacket. I seem to remember Peter Moores getting slated after the 2015 World Cup after he was (mistakenly) quoted as saying that they'd check the data. Stats don't take into account the squidgy, organic things playing it. Or any number of differing conditions.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Without a doubt the worst thing about tournaments like the T20 WC is being at the mercy of the host broadcaster for commentary teams.

Shane Watson is the Australian version of Tuffers and, despite all his years of broadcasting experience now, Mark Nicholas still hasn’t grasped the fact that the sign of a genuinely good commentator is knowing when to shut up. Reminds me very much of the equally nauseating David Gower.
		
Click to expand...

In defence of nicholas I don't think directors like dead airtime now. No one shuts up anymore, sadly.


----------



## Piece (Nov 11, 2021)

Ooooh, that a costly drop


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2021)

good toss to win.....

Looks like im a Kiwi on Sunday


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2021)

2 semi's won by some phenomenal late second innings batting. Stunning by Wade.


----------



## Dando (Nov 11, 2021)

bugger


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			good toss to win.....

Looks like im a Kiwi on Sunday 

Click to expand...

You and plenty others, me included 😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			good toss to win.....

Looks like im a Kiwi on Sunday 

Click to expand...

And me


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2021)

seems Devon Conway punched his bat when he was out in the semi final - and broke his hand in the process!!!!! be a big miss in the final


----------



## GB72 (Nov 12, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Using my vast cricket knowledge I decided the pakistan/australia match was going to peter out in an easy Pakistan win so switched over. Oh well... 

Click to expand...

Similar here, I left the office on Wednesday and Thursday looking at easy wins for England and Pakistan. By the time I had walked to my car and put the radion on the matches had both been turned on their head.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 12, 2021)

Essex now

The Yorkshire investigation was the tip of the iceberg


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Essex now

The Yorkshire investigation was the tip of the iceberg
		
Click to expand...

shame to hear but sadly not surprised 


was talking to a mate whos involved in the game the other night and think its likely every county will be affected to some degree


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			shame to hear but sadly not surprised 


was talking to a mate whos involved in the game the other night and think its likely every county will be affected to some degree
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely, I think the only major differences between Yorkshire and many other counties will be how badly managed Yorkshire's investigation was, and the sheer scale of talent that might have been missed.   

An interesting point was made yesterday on the radio - the ECB of course chose not to sanction two England players this year for inappropriate tweets (Anderson and Buttler).  Surely they will now have to revisit that stance and issue bans?


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2021)

Aussies win the toss 

So thats 6 out of 7 tosses theyve won, not rocket science to work out which one they didnt lol


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 14, 2021)

An international sporting tournament decided by a toss of a coin? Shouldn’t be the case but we will see.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In defence of nicholas I don't think directors like dead airtime now. No one shuts up anymore, sadly.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know who the guy & woman are for this final, but commentary is awful, especially the woman. Can you just STFU please!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2021)

If the Kiwis do this will they offer Mitchell Star citizenship...?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			I don't know who the guy & woman are for this final, but commentary is awful, especially the woman. Can you just STFU please!!
		
Click to expand...

Not long until Test cricket starts again. They don't shut up completely, sadly, but the forced commentary isn't quite so painful.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2021)

So it looks like the toss wins the tournament 

There should never be a tournament where it clearly so biased towards who wins the toss

Aussies cruising this 

The one time they didn’t win the toss they got smashed


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 14, 2021)

Oh well, well done Oz


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So it looks like the toss wins the tournament

There should never be a tournament where it clearly so biased towards who wins the toss

Aussies cruising this

The one time they didn’t win the toss they got smashed
		
Click to expand...

Kiwis looked too conservative at the start for me.  Australia got into it earlier and can now afford the luxury of cruising.


----------



## Piece (Nov 14, 2021)

Well done Aussies 😬

Certainly not the best T20 side in the world, but World Cup winners. Winning the toss should not have that much drastic effect on winning the game.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 15, 2021)

Looks like Rashid has also now confirmed that Vaughan did make the racist comments that he used his media influence to so vehemontly deny. Not looking good.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Looks like Rashid has also now confirmed that Vaughan did make the racist comments that he used his media influence to so vehemontly deny. Not looking good.
		
Click to expand...

I will not lose a single moment’s sleep if this ends Vaughan’s broadcasting career. Horrible, arrogant man.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Nov 15, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I will not lose a single moment’s sleep if this ends Vaughan’s broadcasting career. Horrible, arrogant man.
		
Click to expand...

You see that's the problem with this. It's trial by media and that's not right. I know many will be happy to skewer Vaughan because they don't like him but that's not the way it should be done. Feels like a lot of score settling to me.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 15, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			You see that's the problem with this. It's trial by media and that's not right. I know many will be happy to skewer Vaughan because they don't like him but that's not the way it should be done. Feels like a lot of score settling to me.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t normally like trial by media. But in Vaughan’s case I am more than willing to make an exception. The hypocrisy after his comments relating to Ollie Robinson is breathtaking.


----------



## Mudball (Nov 15, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I don’t normally like trial by media. But in Vaughan’s case I am more than willing to make an exception. The hypocrisy after his comments relating to Ollie Robinson is breathtaking.
		
Click to expand...

Not only about Ollie >> 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456539810978537504


----------



## GB72 (Nov 15, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			You see that's the problem with this. It's trial by media and that's not right. I know many will be happy to skewer Vaughan because they don't like him but that's not the way it should be done. Feels like a lot of score settling to me.
		
Click to expand...

I am also not a fan of trial by media but, in this case, he invited it by using his column and social media presence to put forward a defence based on documenation that nobody had seen. By using his media presence to try and exonerate himself before any formal claims had been made public and before the public had the information available to challenge his defence, he then opened himself up to those involved challenging his story. He claims not to have made the comments, 3 people now have said that, actually, he did.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I am also not a fan of trial by media but, in this case, he invited it by using his column and social media presence to put forward a defence based on documenation that nobody had seen. By using his media presence to try and exonerate himself before any formal claims had been made public and before the public had the information available to challenge his defence, he then opened himself up to those involved challenging his story. He claims not to have made the comments, 3 people now have said that, actually, he did.
		
Click to expand...

This. Exactly this.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 15, 2021)

Can anyone more knowledgeable than me (not difficult) explain where any benefit exists when batting first in a T20 match. Unless there is some predicted change in conditions (rare) fielding first means you have seen how the pitch performs, you know the score that you are going for, you know whether you need to go all out or whether you can ease your way into the innings. I just cannot see any benefit in batting first (it is not as if the pitch will deteriorate to make the job ofr the other team harder) in this short format.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Can anyone more knowledgeable than me (not difficult) explain where any benefit exists when batting first in a T20 match. Unless there is some predicted change in conditions (rare) fielding first means you have seen how the pitch performs, you know the score that you are going for, you know whether you need to go all out or whether you can ease your way into the innings. I just cannot see any benefit in batting first (it is not as if the pitch will deteriorate to make the job ofr the other team harder) in this short format.
		
Click to expand...

There was perpetual mention of the dew coming in & the ball skidding on & getting wet which would meet your predicted conditions change, but like you I'm not overly knowledgeable where cricket is concerned; my cricket-loving Uncle nicknamed me "Slasher" after watching my batting "technique"...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Can anyone more knowledgeable than me (not difficult) explain where any benefit exists when batting first in a T20 match. Unless there is some predicted change in conditions (rare) fielding first means you have seen how the pitch performs, you know the score that you are going for, you know whether you need to go all out or whether you can ease your way into the innings. I just cannot see any benefit in batting first (it is not as if the pitch will deteriorate to make the job ofr the other team harder) in this short format.
		
Click to expand...

Scoreboard pressure. The equivalent in golf would be matchplay, you play first into a green and get the chance to put your ball closest to the hole. That puts pressure on the player going second.

In cricket, the idea would be that the batsmen can play with freedom batting first, there is no need to fixate on runs per over required. The pressure of trying to keep up with a run rate can make people play daft shots, push things too hard. Equally, bowling second the bowlers can adapt, either trying to push for wickets or simply try to be economical.

You can look at it either way. Some teams are better at batting first and squeezing the team batting second, some prefer to chase a score down. All of this can go out of the window when you are in a location where the toss changes everything. That is not good for the game.


----------



## fundy (Nov 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Can anyone more knowledgeable than me (not difficult) explain where any benefit exists when batting first in a T20 match. Unless there is some predicted change in conditions (rare) fielding first means you have seen how the pitch performs, you know the score that you are going for, you know whether you need to go all out or whether you can ease your way into the innings. I just cannot see any benefit in batting first (it is not as if the pitch will deteriorate to make the job ofr the other team harder) in this short format.
		
Click to expand...

The main time batting first is an advantage is on very tired used pitches where as the game goes on the effect of the roller wears off and the pitches become slower and spin more making batting harder, you do get pitches that get worse through a T20 game though less and less occurrences these days

The other perceived advantage is putting up a big total on a flat wicket and putting the pressure on the other side to chase these down, the longer T20 goes the less this seems to have an impact as sides get used to chasing bigger and bigger totals

If theres any chance of a lively pitch first up or dew later on then bowling first can be a massive advantage


----------



## fundy (Nov 15, 2021)

Seems John Stephenson going to be making a statement a day


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460265672970227720
This is going to get a lot more nasty I suspect


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Can anyone more knowledgeable than me (not difficult) explain where any benefit exists when batting first in a T20 match. Unless there is some predicted change in conditions (rare) fielding first means you have seen how the pitch performs, you know the score that you are going for, you know whether you need to go all out or whether you can ease your way into the innings. I just cannot see any benefit in batting first (it is not as if the pitch will deteriorate to make the job ofr the other team harder) in this short format.
		
Click to expand...

One key aspect is that the side batting second know the tempo to score at.


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2021)

...and some pitches that cut up a bit can be worth bowling second to make use of the mess the bowlers make...  

Knowing what you have to get is useful, but can be added stress if you are looking at a big score from the off.


----------



## fundy (Nov 15, 2021)

Not good, not good at all. Time for Essex to take some action rather than just releasing statements too 

https://www.thecricketer.com/Topics...e_chambers_recalls_racism_county_cricket.html


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Nov 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			Not good, not good at all. Time for Essex to take some action rather than just releasing statements too 

https://www.thecricketer.com/Topics...e_chambers_recalls_racism_county_cricket.html

Click to expand...

I can't not imagine this doesn't involve pretty much every club. 
I think it's important to distinguish between what are the institutional issues that prevent ethnic minority players progressing in the game and the casual racism, such as Vaughan's alleged wording, which is endemic in society.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



*I can't not imagine this doesn't involve pretty much every club.*
I think it's important to distinguish between what are the institutional issues that prevent ethnic minority players progressing in the game and the casual racism, such as Vaughan's alleged wording, which is endemic in society.
		
Click to expand...

I'm nt sure why anyone would be surprised if it does.

Racism is not a cricket problem or a golf problem; it's a societal problem and so anything that society takes part in runs the risk of being racist to some extent or another.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2021)

I must be naive in this. I would be surprised if the problem was across all counties. I'm not saying it isn't, I wouldn't know, but I would genuinely be shocked. 

I was playing back in the 80's and 90's, north west of England then north east. Teams had players from all races playing, the same applied as you went up the ladder up to the county teams being talked about. Cricket was mixed and integrated, changing rooms were mixed and integrated. There was respect across nations, races, cultures in those changing rooms. 

For a cricketer, club or county to have racist issues staggers me, it really does. Saddens and staggers me.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I must be naive in this. I would be surprised if the problem was across all counties. I'm not saying it isn't, I wouldn't know, but I would genuinely be shocked.

I was playing back in the 80's and 90's, north west of England then north east. Teams had players from all races playing, the same applied as you went up the ladder up to the county teams being talked about. Cricket was mixed and integrated, changing rooms were mixed and integrated. There was respect across nations, races, cultures in those changing rooms.

For a cricketer, club or county to have racist issues staggers me, it really does. Saddens and staggers me.
		
Click to expand...

I would be surprised if it wasn’t all clubs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I would be surprised if it wasn’t all clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly going to be interested to see if something happens with Somerset - reading the books of Botham and listening to the likes of Garner etc it seems it was a nice environment there for them but there was an issue with Overton 6 years ago in a match telling someone to go back to their home country


----------



## Captainron (Nov 15, 2021)

I’d put money on there being a full on parliamentary type report ordered to look into racism in cricket as a whole. The stories will come flooding out soon enough.


----------



## Piece (Nov 16, 2021)

Wow. This testimony from Azeem is powerful stuff. Names being named and there will be rats scurrying up drainpipes as I type.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 16, 2021)

Piece said:



			Wow. This testimony from Azeem is powerful stuff. Names being named and there will be rats scurrying up drainpipes as I type.
		
Click to expand...

It really is. About the only person who has not been hit is Root and even then it was implied that he has turned a blind eye to what was going on. Guessing a few comentators and pundits will be cancelling their tickets for Australia this Winter. 

This really is shocking and to now hear that it is going on at Leicestershire where my 17 year old Nephew plays is hugely shocking.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Nov 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			Not good, not good at all. Time for Essex to take some action rather than just releasing statements too 

https://www.thecricketer.com/Topics...e_chambers_recalls_racism_county_cricket.html

Click to expand...

I was on the Essex staff for 2 seasons around the time of these allegations; before Maurice though (he was starting to break through), and casting my mind back I can honestly say I never seen/heard any of this in and around the 1XI.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 16, 2021)

Had not realised that others had been invited to appear before the committee and had declined to do so


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2021)

Rafiq has now had to apologise for anti-Semitic messages that he sent 10 years ago.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59338118


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 18, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Rafiq has now had to apologise for anti-Semitic messages that he sent 10 years ago.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59338118

Click to expand...

Oh dear. Not squeaky clean himself, either. Can’t say I’m that surprised.

What does surprise me is that he didn’t air this himself first - he must have known that the press and media would have been going over his social media with a fine tooth comb. I don’t doubt they’ve known about this for some time.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 18, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Oh dear. Not squeaky clean himself, either. Can’t say I’m that surprised.
		
Click to expand...

He was never squeaky clean - there was always the John Abrahams issue and his poor disciplinary record in the Yorkshire league in the background. But as we discussed a week or so ago, two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 18, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			He was never squeaky clean - there was always the John Abrahams issue and his poor disciplinary record in the Yorkshire league in the background. *But as we discussed a week or so ago, two wrongs don't make a right.*

Click to expand...

Quite agree. What they make is a sordid mess.


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 18, 2021)

His comments on Jews are real deep-seated racism, you don't grow out of those.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 18, 2021)

You couldn’t make it up.

Can’t have it both ways. It’s shameful on both sides.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2021)

So where does it all go from here..?
What a mess


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			So where does it all go from here..?
What a mess
		
Click to expand...

Going to get worse 

Rafiq made a lot of accusations and brought a lot of players staff etc into it 

There are going to get more come out of the woodwork and more counter stuff about Rafiq


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Oh dear. Not squeaky clean himself, either. Can’t say I’m that surprised.

What does surprise me is that he didn’t air this himself first - he must have known that the press and media would have been going over his social media with a fine tooth comb. I don’t doubt they’ve known about this for some time.
		
Click to expand...

Expecting more of the same from Rafiq to come out of the woodwork in the next few weeks. It will certainly damage his case vs Yorkshire and may save the likes of Vaughan who will argue that he was equally as guilty. Let he who casts the first stone and all that. Going to get messy


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 19, 2021)

And just when you thought the world couldn't possibly get any screwier... 

Tim Paine quits as Australia captain after sending explicit messages to female co-worker
https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...explicit-messages-to-female-co-worker-1290071


----------



## Piece (Nov 19, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			And just when you thought the world couldn't possibly get any screwier...

Tim Paine quits as Australia captain after sending explicit messages to female co-worker
https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...explicit-messages-to-female-co-worker-1290071

Click to expand...

Another year, another Australian captain blubbing at a presser! 

Let's face it, Tim Paine was punching above his weight cricketing wise.


----------



## Junior (Nov 19, 2021)

Piece said:



			Another year, another Australian captain blubbing at a presser! 

Let's face it, Tim Paine was punching above his weight cricketing wise.
		
Click to expand...

Weird it's all come out now given it was 4 years ago and investigated by CA at the time.   

He won't get the gloves for the Ashes.  Carey or Wade will.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			And just when you thought the world couldn't possibly get any screwier...

Tim Paine quits as Australia captain after sending explicit messages to female co-worker
https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...explicit-messages-to-female-co-worker-1290071

Click to expand...

From the article;

A subsequent statement by Cricket Tasmania said the allegations had only been brought to their attention when theft charges were laid against the employee in mid-2018 and that no complaint had been made at the time of the messages in November 2017.

"As soon as Cricket Tasmania was made aware, it undertook an investigation that determined *the interaction was consensual, private, occurred on the one occasion only, was between mature adults and was not repeated,*" Cricket Tasmania chairman Andrew Gaggin said.

"Cricket Tasmania clearly does not condone this type of behaviour and addressed the matter directly with Tim Paine. However, *because of the consensual nature of the actions it was determined that no further action was required or appropriate."*

It could be a good time to be a sword manufacturer, because if these are the standards on which people are going to be judged now, there's going to be an awful lot of swords needed for people to fall onto, and I probably need to get one before the price goes up....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2021)

There appears to be a photograph doing the rounds which I will not post, of Rafiq wearing a green shirt.  There is a well known Irish bookmaker that uses a logo in green; the first word of that logo (a generic term for someone of Irish heritage) has been replaced with a similar & apparently unacceptable term for someone of Pakistani heritage.

I say apparently unacceptable, because, assuming the photo hasn't been doctored, I'm struggling to see how that can be on a shirt worn by someone who complains about the use of the same word.  Help me out here...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			There appears to be a photograph doing the rounds which I will not post, of Rafiq wearing a green shirt.  There is a well known Irish bookmaker that uses a logo in green; the first word of that logo (a generic term for someone of Irish heritage) has been replaced with a similar & apparently unacceptable term for someone of Pakistani heritage.

I say apparently unacceptable, because, assuming the photo hasn't been doctored, I'm struggling to see how that can be on a shirt worn by someone who complains about the use of the same word.  Help me out here...
		
Click to expand...

It’s the old “owning the word” reason or should I say excuse. 

The same reason they give for Spurs using the Y word


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s the old “owning the word” reason or should I say excuse.

*The same reason they give for Spurs using the Y word*

Click to expand...

Ah yes, the word not applicable to most of those using it, and the word that those entitled to have a view about would rather wasn’t used in those circumstances.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 19, 2021)

Junior said:



			Weird it's all come out now given it was 4 years ago and investigated by CA at the time.  

He won't get the gloves for the Ashes.  Carey or Wade will.
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame really as he was a bang average captain, decent enough keeper. His batting never got to where it was before he broke his hand.
Will make the Aussies stronger without him in the team for sure.


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			There appears to be a photograph doing the rounds which I will not post, of Rafiq wearing a green shirt.  There is a well known Irish bookmaker that uses a logo in green; the first word of that logo (a generic term for someone of Irish heritage) has been replaced with a similar & apparently unacceptable term for someone of Pakistani heritage.

I say apparently unacceptable, because, assuming the photo hasn't been doctored, I'm struggling to see how that can be on a shirt worn by someone who complains about the use of the same word.  Help me out here...
		
Click to expand...

there is also a picture of him with a rather larger bottle of alcohol. i cant see anyone pinning him down and forcing him to drink it.

apparently he has run up some hefty betting debts


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			there is also a picture of him with a rather larger bottle of alcohol. i cant see anyone pinning him down and forcing him to drink it.

apparently he has run up some hefty betting debts
		
Click to expand...

Might we be getting to the crux of the matter? 🤔


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			there is also a picture of him with a rather larger bottle of alcohol.
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen the photo,  wow that is some sized bottle of whatever it is. Respect to the man for going for it 😅


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 19, 2021)

I receive this via email each week. I find it quite funny. People may have seen what was written by Paine, if not I recommend you take subscribe weekly.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 19, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			It's a shame really as he was a bang average captain, decent enough keeper. His batting never got to where it was before he broke his hand.
Will make the Aussies stronger without him in the team for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he thought this was a better way out than losing The Ashes to this England team? They are definitely stronger without him in the team, and as Captain! The big question now, is will they have the guts to give it to Smith, or will they put Cummings in as “Captain”.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 20, 2021)

Further allegations coming out about Rafiq drinking on a flight to Dubai and sending inappropriate texts to a 16 year old girl and buying her a drink.

Edit - just read that she told him she was 17 but still buying alcohol for someone under 18.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 26, 2021)

Help please watching The Ashes.

1. I have Sky Sports but not BT where The Ashes will be broadcast. Read somewhere that I can pay £25 per month for a rolling contract with BT Sport. Difficult to sort this out as I am abroad at present. Any help would be appreciated.

2. I also have Express VPN when abroad where I will be in Jan.22. I can use it to receive Channel 9 The Aussie channel broadcsting for on my Ipad. Anybody any idea how this works.

TIA


----------



## fundy (Nov 26, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Help please watching The Ashes.

1. I have Sky Sports but not BT where The Ashes will be broadcast. Read somewhere that I can pay £25 per month for a rolling contract with BT Sport. Difficult to sort this out as I am abroad at present. Any help would be appreciated.

2. I also have Express VPN when abroad where I will be in Jan.22. I can use it to receive Channel 9 The Aussie channel broadcsting for on my Ipad. Anybody any idea how this works.

TIA
		
Click to expand...


Via BTs website:

https://www.bt.com/sport/monthly-pass?s_intcid=con_portal_sport_hero_banner_football_ucl

This is the £25 a mth pass that you then use via web or app which can limit your viewing options if you want to watch on a tv screen


Other way is to buy it through your sky tv account as an add on with a rolling contract on 31 days notice for £27 a month (its less if you sign up to an 18 mth contract) 

If you log in to your my sky account (www.sky.com/mysky) you should be able to go to your TV package then scroll down and below are the options you can add on, BT sport should be one of them you can order from there and it turns on on your sky box almost instantly

You can then issue the notice immediately if thats what you want to do


There doesnt seem to be any discounts on bt sport currently as its champions league time of year and then the ashes so demand is high


As for 2 I have never used channel 9 and dont intend to lol. I assume once your logged into your vpn, access an australian based server, then connect to Channel 9s site, not sure whether you have to pay a sub or not?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 26, 2021)

Australia making one of the bowlers from 'sandpaper gate' captain 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

He was up to his neck in it as Smith, Warner and the poor young patsy....


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 27, 2021)

So, is Vaughan genuinely sorry, or merely trying to salvage his career? Hmmmmm.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59432187


----------



## Piece (Nov 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Australia making one of the bowlers from 'sandpaper gate' captain 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

He was up to his neck in it as Smith, Warner and the poor young patsy....
		
Click to expand...

Put your money on Cummins being injured and then the vice-captain takes over….😂


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 27, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			So, is Vaughan genuinely sorry, or merely trying to salvage his career? Hmmmmm.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59432187

Click to expand...

Its difficult to take the personality out of it. I don’t like the guy but how do I say he isn’t sorry? Maybe he is sorry.


----------



## fundy (Nov 27, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Its difficult to take the personality out of it. I don’t like the guy but how do I say he isn’t sorry? Maybe he is sorry.
		
Click to expand...


maybe if hed said sorry at the start rather than issue rebuffal statements to something no one had even read then people would have believed he was sorry, now id say less so....


----------



## GB72 (Nov 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			maybe if hed said sorry at the start rather than issue rebuffal statements to something no one had even read then people would have believed he was sorry, now id say less so....
		
Click to expand...

This, any apology comes across a bit hollow after the media led denials. Oh, and it is released once he has been removed from all ashes coverage. Can't help but feel that this would not have happened if his work was not drying up


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2021)

ECB Chief Clown Tom Harrison in September: “The reality is we are playing too much domestic cricket and we are playing too much international cricket and we need to address both of those things."

Englands next winter schedule released today:

Sep 22 - 7 x T20i v Pak
Oct 22 - 3 x T20i v Aus
Oct-Nov 22 - T20 World Cup 
Nov 22 - 3 x ODI v Aus
Jan 23 - 3 x ODI v SA
Feb 23 - 2 x Tests v NZ
Mar 23 - 3 x ODI, 3 x T20i v Ban


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2021)

Ajaz Patel gets all 10 Indian wickets.
No doubt the BCCI will lodge a complaint


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 4, 2021)

I see the Yorkshire players are threatening to revolt following the sacking of all their coaching staff.


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2021)

Chatter that Darren Gough the new director of cricket at Yorkshire

If it gets him out of the comm box Im all for it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Chatter that Darren Gough the new director of cricket at Yorkshire

If it gets him out of the comm box Im all for it 

Click to expand...

The man is a clueless idiot - suits Yorkshire then


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The man is a clueless idiot - suits Yorkshire then
		
Click to expand...

He’s one of many reasons to avoid TalkSport. I’ve no issue being preached to about football by a retired footballer, but when a retired cricketer does it, it rather grips my 💩.


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2021)

Andersen out of the first test

Wood, Woakes, Robinson and Broad or Leach

Keep raining please.....


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			Andersen out of the first test

Wood, Woakes, Robinson and Broad or Leach

Keep raining please.....
		
Click to expand...

Seems a little odd to be resting Anderson for the first Test. I could understand it if he was injured, but in the first match of a series you surely have to go with your strongest side.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2021)

Is Father Time finally catching up with Anderson? Although I’m not sure he’s bowled well down under in the past.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 7, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Is Father Time finally catching up with Anderson? Although I’m not sure he’s bowled well down under in the past.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it probably is, but Woakes has never really been that impressive away from home in my view - I’d have gone for Anderson ahead of him, especially in a first Test of a series, 11 times out of 10.


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Seems a little odd to be resting Anderson for the first Test. I could understand it if he was injured, but in the first match of a series you surely have to go with your strongest side.
		
Click to expand...


has a calf strain by the sounds of it


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2021)

For anyone who doesnt have BT Sport it seems there will be highlights on BBC Iplayer at 5pm each day


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			For anyone who doesnt have BT Sport it seems there will be highlights on BBC Iplayer at 5pm each day
		
Click to expand...

Not sure there will be too many highlights from an English perspective!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2021)

Well that’s one way to start the Ashes 🤦‍♂️


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468372130173698050


----------



## Piece (Dec 8, 2021)

Oh.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2021)

Very poor. Need a miracle or weather intervention. Perhaps shouldn't be surprised given the lack of first class cricket these players have had and ludicrous to think they can simply rock up with and perform. I know the warm up games were weather affected but even so when was the last time they played red ball cricket in a competitive game.


----------



## Junior (Dec 8, 2021)

Couple of inter-team warm ups that were rain affected.   Perfect prep for an ashes series LOL.  Hopefully we'll make a fist of it.


----------



## Piece (Dec 8, 2021)

Clinging on to the thought that we can bowl them out for similar  🤔😂


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 8, 2021)

It certainly isn’t the first time the first ball of an Ashes series down under perhaps sets the tone for the cricket to follow. I’m sure Steve Harmison still has nightmares about sending the first ball of the series to the slip cordon all those years ago.

That said, the buck stops firmly with Joe Root for this latest debacle, following yet another bafflingly inept piece of captaincy.

Picture the scene. First morning of an Ashes series. Arguably the most fragile batting lineup in Test cricket, hopelessly ill prepared having barely played first class cricket in months, facing arguably the strongest pace attack in the world. The wicket is “tinged with green”, the pundits expecting it to give the bowlers some help early on. Root wins the toss. And what does he do? He opts to bat. I’ll bet Australia couldn’t believe their luck.

As for me, thanks to that first day I’m afraid I’ve already lost interest in this series. Same old, same old, but there are times we go out of our way to make things difficult for ourselves. I foresee England losing this by an innings, with a whitewash very much on the cards.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 8, 2021)

As for me, thanks to that first day I’m afraid I’ve already lost *internet* in this series

Billy B, you were lucky to lose internet as opposed to interest but I watched it and long may it rain!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2021)

So the batting line up which hasn’t had much preparation, on a decent day for bowling , Root wins the toss - perfect - sorry what ?! The went into bat - is that up there with Hussain years back


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 8, 2021)

147 is a good score. Ronnie O'Sullivan would be delighted with that.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 8, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			As for me, thanks to that first day I’m afraid I’ve already lost *internet* in this series

Billy B, you were lucky to lose internet as opposed to interest but I watched it and long may it rain!
		
Click to expand...

Predictive text - the scourge of those who use the interest 😉


----------



## Wilson (Dec 8, 2021)

I usually stay up and watch the first hour but felt rough and went to bed, with a plan of getting up at 0430 to watch the back end of the day - the dog woke me at 0300, I checked the score and got a few more hours sleep! Some poor shots, Burns' was an absolute howler, a big test for the Bowlers, after a couple of big decisions to leave out Broad/bat first.


----------



## Piece (Dec 8, 2021)

Haven't followed the build-up as much as I usually do, because it's on BT Sport, not something I have. Looking at the wicket from the small BBC clips, it looks green. What's the reason for not playing Broad?

I look at the England team and just see holes everywhere. The Aussies aren't brilliant, but they should have far too much for us.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2021)

Piece said:



			Haven't followed the build-up as much as I usually do, because it's on BT Sport, not something I have. Looking at the wicket from the small BBC clips, it looks green. What's the reason for not playing Broad?

I look at the England team and just see holes everywhere. The Aussies aren't brilliant, but they should have far too much for us.
		
Click to expand...

No idea what the reason for not playing Broad - imo this will be the last series for Root as captain and also Silverwood - neither good enough


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 8, 2021)

The decision not to play Broad is an odd one given his successes against the Australian top order. I get that they are thinking about the rest of the series, but gifting the first Test to the opposition doesn’t really set a winning tone, does it?

Really, really strange decisions all round.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 8, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No idea what the reason for not playing Broad - imo this will be the last series for Root as captain and also Silverwood - neither good enough
		
Click to expand...

I think Root would have gone some time ago if there was a natural successor. But there simply isn’t.


----------



## Don Barzini (Dec 8, 2021)

I'd totally forgotten the Ashes started today.

Just read the report for day one. Wish I hadn't remembered.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2021)

Lot of people claiming theyd have bowled first after the event, werent too many before hand doing so. Think its very hard to choose to bowl on the first day of the Ashes at Brisbane. Root wouldve taken far more flack if hed bowled first and they been 300-3 a la Hussain lol. Was a good toss to lose tbh, Aus wouldve batted too. State of our batting a far bigger issue than the decision to bat first imo


----------



## sunshine (Dec 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very poor. Need a miracle or weather intervention. Perhaps shouldn't be surprised given the lack of first class cricket these players have had and ludicrous to think they can simply rock up with and perform. I know the warm up games were weather affected but even so when was the last time they played red ball cricket in a competitive game.
		
Click to expand...

I think this team could have had 10 warm up games and it wouldn't change a thing. The batting order is ridiculously fragile for the test arena. One world class batsman, a few inconsistent players who can be good on their day, and then a few making up the numbers. Root is the only player with a batting average over 40.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I think this team could have had 10 warm up games and it wouldn't change a thing. The batting order is ridiculously fragile for the test arena. One world class batsman, a few inconsistent players who can be good on their day, and then a few making up the numbers. Root is the only player with a batting average over 40.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue but surely that comes back to the board deciding that white ball cricket is now the holy grail and a lack of proper preparation and adequate test games to build up before the Ashes gave the flakey players no time in the middle to try and find any sort of form


----------



## Mudball (Dec 8, 2021)

In other news.. Kohli been unceremoniously ejected by BCCI 

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...ader-in-rohit-sharma/articleshow/88171735.cms


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 8, 2021)

Watching a couple of replays of dismissals, I noticed how green the pitch seemed to be.
I hope it's similar condition for Aus's 1st innings!


----------



## Piece (Dec 9, 2021)

Doesn't sound like another great day for Eng. A few key drops, Stokes limping, Leach expensive. This could over by tomorrow morning. 😳


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 9, 2021)

There was a comment on BBC Sport that England have been let down by the batting, fielding, injuries and lack of preparation. So everything bar the bowling, then.

One thing I have found really odd in the last couple of years is Silverwood and Root’s new found fascination with resting and rotating players. Whilst there are times I understand the need, it has become the norm.

It’s not as though these players play excessive amounts of first class cricket any more, and the off-field support they get in terms of diet, nutrition and conditioning is something players of thirty years ago could only dream about. In those days most played first class cricket between Test matches.

Now we have centrally contracted players, playing little or no first class cricket, a number of whom seem to require two weeks’ rest after a couple of days in the field. I do wonder whether the lengthy periods of inactivity and resulting lack of match fitness actually contribute towards injuries, rather than helping prevent them.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 9, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			There was a comment on BBC Sport that England have been let down by the batting, fielding, injuries and lack of preparation. So everything bar the bowling, then.

One thing I have found really odd in the last couple of years is Silverwood and Root’s new found fascination with resting and rotating players. Whilst there are times I understand the need, it has become the norm.

It’s not as though these players play excessive amounts of first class cricket any more, and the off-field support they get in terms of diet, nutrition and conditioning is something players of thirty years ago could only dream about. In those days most played first class cricket between Test matches.

Now we have centrally contracted players, playing little or no first class cricket, a number of whom seem to require two weeks’ rest after a couple of days in the field. I do wonder whether the lengthy periods of inactivity and resulting lack of match fitness actually contribute towards injuries, rather than helping prevent them.
		
Click to expand...

Corona + bubbles.

We only see them on match days, but they have to stay in bio bubbles.   Must be maddening when you have to sit in hotel rooms, train, eat, train, play repeat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			There was a comment on BBC Sport that England have been let down by the batting, fielding, injuries and lack of preparation. So everything bar the bowling, then.

One thing I have found really odd in the last couple of years is Silverwood and Root’s new found fascination with resting and rotating players. Whilst there are times I understand the need, it has become the norm.

It’s not as though these players play excessive amounts of first class cricket any more, and the off-field support they get in terms of diet, nutrition and conditioning is something players of thirty years ago could only dream about. In those days most played first class cricket between Test matches.

Now we have centrally contracted players, playing little or no first class cricket, a number of whom seem to require two weeks’ rest after a couple of days in the field. I do wonder whether the lengthy periods of inactivity and resulting lack of match fitness actually contribute towards injuries, rather than helping prevent them.
		
Click to expand...

Leach got pounded all over the park - but it’s no surprise when I can’t recall the last time he played any sort of cricket for anyone - it’s a joke tbh , I’m not sure what England expect , the whole organisation of the red ball stuff is appalling and it’s no surprise we lose series after series


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 10, 2021)

Good day for England. if they can last until lunch tomorrow without losing a wicket could be an interesting last 5 sessions


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 10, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Good day for England. if they can last until lunch tomorrow without losing a wicket could be an interesting last 5 sessions
		
Click to expand...

Finally, I thought I could come on and see what people had posted . I haven't seen any coverage, don't have BT sport, and so am just seeing the bare bones. Great to see both Malan and Root getting scores and not letting the Aussies simply steam roller us. Also good to see that the openers at least got a start, Hameed going the furthest. All crucial to the series.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 10, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Good day for England. if they can last until lunch tomorrow without losing a wicket could be an interesting last 5 sessions
		
Click to expand...

pl dont jinx it..


----------



## Neilds (Dec 10, 2021)

Not good that the England Lions are also getting stuffed by Australia A - all out for 103!!!  No outstanding players that we can call on when the main squad fail/get injured


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 10, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Not good that the England Lions are also getting stuffed by Australia A - all out for 103!!!  No outstanding players that we can call on when the main squad fail/get injured
		
Click to expand...

Anybody any idea where Livingstone will be during The Winter months?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Finally, I thought I could come on and see what people had posted . I haven't seen any coverage, don't have BT sport, and so am just seeing the bare bones. Great to see both Malan and Root getting scores and not letting the Aussies simply steam roller us. Also good to see that the openers at least got a start, Hameed going the furthest. All crucial to the series.
		
Click to expand...

I invested in BT Sport via Sky for 1 month £27. Thought it was food value with The Prem League games coming up, including the toffees, and Champions League, excluding the toffees! Hope Paulj does not come a get me banned for that comment


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Anybody any idea where Livingstone will be during The Winter months?
		
Click to expand...


On the T20 franchise gravy train lol, next to be seen in Pakistan at the PSL back end of January I expect


----------



## Piece (Dec 11, 2021)

After a day of hope, normal service has resumed 🙄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2021)

It’s the hope that kills you. 😕


----------



## sunshine (Dec 11, 2021)

Rory Burns…
1st innings 0
Drops Warner costs 46
Drops Head costs 58
2nd innings 13
Contribution -91

Anyone can drop a catch, but he dropped two absolute sitters. We’re better off playing with 10 men than including Burns 😂


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Rory Burns…
1st innings 0
Drops Warner costs 46
Drops Head costs 58
2nd innings 13
Contribution -91

Anyone can drop a catch, but he dropped two absolute sitters. We’re better off playing with 10 men than including Burns 😂
		
Click to expand...

So, his entire net contribution is almost too many for England to overhaul as a team in one innings!!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 11, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Good day for England. if they can last until lunch tomorrow without losing a wicket could be an interesting last 5 sessions
		
Click to expand...

Think I had the prediction/ hope wrong here. Totally outclassed but bring on Adelaide. We were there in 2011 along with Sydney later. the last morning of the Sydney test, what a great day.


----------



## Wilson (Dec 16, 2021)

Anyone else up watching? A must better start from England this morning.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 16, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Anyone else up watching? A must better start from England this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to revise your comments yet?


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2021)

England bowling their overs so slowly theyre not gonna get 10 overs with the new ball under lights later


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 16, 2021)

Wicket! Warner misses out on ton!


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Wicket! Warner misses out on ton!
		
Click to expand...


he got as many today as he got in the whole last Ashes series!!!

just need another 5 or 6 wickets min in the rest of this session now..............


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2021)

Some think tank that we wait all day for the "under lights" session and weve got Root bowling when it comes!


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2021)

oh dear Jos, oh dear oh dear...


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 16, 2021)

Oh dear indeed.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			oh dear Jos, oh dear *oh dear*...
		
Click to expand...

Only twice!


----------



## Neilds (Dec 16, 2021)

Think Root and Silverwood need to have a chat with Boris - at least he had a Plan B!  Banging the ball in short and then waiting for the lights to take effect didn't work!


----------



## sunshine (Dec 16, 2021)

Embarrassing from Buttler. First drop was a very tough chance, but the second...  He has generally been ok behind the stumps, so hope the drop doesn't turn out to be too expensive.

I don't think it will impact the outcome of this match. Australia will accelerate tomorrow, Head will come in and score quick runs, and then we will have the agony of an England collapse in the last hour under lights. England in big trouble.


----------



## Wilson (Dec 16, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Anyone else up watching? A must better start from England this morning.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting up at 3.45 tomorrow.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 16, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Embarrassing from Buttler. First drop was a very tough chance, but the second...  He has generally been ok behind the stumps, so hope the drop doesn't turn out to be too expensive.

I don't think it will impact the outcome of this match. Australia will accelerate tomorrow, Head will come in and score quick runs, and then we will have the agony of an England collapse in the last hour under lights. England in big trouble.
		
Click to expand...

It’s all very depressing to watch. 

Poor selection, poor tactics, poor captaincy, and for the most part poor application, certainly by our batters.

Glenn McGrath gets some stick for trotting out his 5-0 prediction whenever England head to Australia for an Ashes series, but he’s bang on the money this time.

In fact, this England side is so bad I’m not ruling out the possibility that they could lose a five match series 6-0 🙄


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2021)

Shocking from Buttler and not for the first time. I know we have discussed the WK options before and penchant for a WK/Batsman but I am wondering (and given the flakey nature of the batting anyway) whether a specialist keeper is the way to go.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 16, 2021)

I’d prefer a specialist keeper all day long in the 5-day format. Dropped catches generally cost runs, and you have to take the chances which come your way in Test matches, especially when you’re up against better opposition. 

No point playing a wicketkeeper/batsman if they spill chances unless they can be relied upon to contribute regular big scores themselves.


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2021)

It should always be a specialist wicket keeper, no debate in this household. You can hide a part time keeper in a decent side, which isn't England at all.

When you are an average side, all the little bits matter. You can't afford to fritter away chances. You also can't have a half-cocked plan or selection policy. Finally,  you can't have a captain who falls short tactically. 

I'm hoping we can turn it around but it's the hope that kills you not the reality 😂


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 17, 2021)

I’m really missing the Sky coverage of The Ashes. Matt Smith as a presenter is pretty cringeworthy, having little knowledge of his subject matter, and I’m also not a fan at all of the wall to wall Australian commentary.

Still, at least I’ve got England making 600+ and then rolling the Aussies over for 150 to look forward to.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 17, 2021)

Great start. Not.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 17, 2021)

I think “Burns out cheaply” is a phrase we’ll be hearing a lot over Xmas 🙈


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 17, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			...
Still, at least I’ve got England making 600+ and then rolling the Aussies over for 150 to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...

In the spirit (sic) of the season....
I'll have whatever you are on thanks! 

I wonder what the odds are for 5-0!


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I’m really missing the Sky coverage of The Ashes. Matt Smith as a presenter is pretty cringeworthy, having little knowledge of his subject matter, and I’m also not a fan at all of the wall to wall Australian commentary.

Still, at least I’ve got England making 600+ and then rolling the Aussies over for 150 to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...

damn i had 20/3 in the sweepstake, done by the weather lol


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 17, 2021)

That was sadly predictable. Both English openers have techniques which will never come close to allowing them to perform consistently well at this level. Just awful to watch, especially if you bat at three or four!


----------



## sunshine (Dec 17, 2021)

The weather comes to the rescue! England could have been 3 or 4 down at close otherwise.

At no point have I ever looked at Burns and thought "test class batsman". Has anyone else?
Hameed I think could do a job. Just needs a breakthrough score to boost his confidence, but he's probably better suited to batting on the sub-continent rather than bouncy Australian wickets.

Fortunately for Buttler, his calamitous drop on day one wasn't too expensive. I'm going to go against the majority on this forum here: I understand the logic for having Buttler behind the stumps. His keeping is 7/10 (compared to Foakes 9/10), which is good enough, and coming in late middle order he can be explosive and have a massive impact. Generally his keeping hasn't featured too many errors, it's a lot better than Bairstow's for example. The problem is when he doesn't keep well and doesn't score enough runs... he seems to have a mental block at the moment. It's not all his fault, the England top order is so weak he is always coming in to try and rescue the innings instead of building on a solid platform.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2021)

Jos Buttler test batting average 33.3
Ben Foakes test batting average 31.5

Is less than 2 runs per innings worth the dropped catches? Not in my view.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Jos Buttler test batting average 33.3
Ben Foakes test batting average 31.5

Is less than 2 runs per innings worth the dropped catches? Not in my view.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you. The rationale for Buttler makes sense, but in practice it hasn't worked out.

The worry for me is that if Foakes came in to this side in its current state we would see his test average tumble.


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Totally agree with you. The rationale for Buttler makes sense, but in practice it hasn't worked out.

The worry for me is that if Foakes came in to this side in its current state we would see his test average tumble.
		
Click to expand...


I think they want him coming in at 200/5 or better against tired attacks, instead of 80/5 against a bowling attack with the tail up! There are clearly situations as a batting side having Buttler come in at 7 should be a massive positive, sadly the England top order arent able to produce these opportunities often enough for picking him to make any sense, especially when he is shelling routine chances against the best batters in the world.

For those wanting Foakes, no doubt theyll give Bairstow another go first!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 17, 2021)

An Adam Gilchrist in is prime wouldn't make any difference to this England team.

You can't win Ashes test matches with a non existent top three. Waste of time discussing who takes the gloves when the big problem is at the top of the order.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Totally agree with you. The rationale for Buttler makes sense, but in practice it hasn't worked out.

The worry for me is that if Foakes came in to this side in its current state we would see his test average tumble.
		
Click to expand...

I think Fundy has it dead right, Buttler against a tiring attack with full freedom would be wonderful. The number of times that happens, particularly away from home, is increasingly rare and so we get indecisive Jos plus dropped catches. 

In terms of Foakes, there is only one way to find out..........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think Fundy has it dead right, Buttler against a tiring attack with full freedom would be wonderful. The number of times that happens, particularly away from home, is increasingly rare and so we get indecisive Jos plus dropped catches.

In terms of Foakes, there is only one way to find out..........
		
Click to expand...

Only one way to tell and given the marginal test average difference why not. Buttler's average will inevitably go down during this season so why not then put Foakes in and see if he can claim a place


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Only one way to tell and given the marginal test average difference why not. Buttler's average will inevitably go down during this season so why not then put Foakes in and see if he can claim a place
		
Click to expand...

Not sure whether JB’s average will necessary go down but you are probably correct. He was top scorer in the first innings in Brisbane, little to beat, and averaged 31. His average in 24 innings during 2020/21 is 34 which is acceptable. One of the  catches in the first test my 11 year old grandson could have caught but it is being assumed that Foakes would have taken it. 9 out of 10 times so would Buttler. The problem is not Buttler but higher up the order.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 17, 2021)

A new captain and change of wickey would do for starters.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			It’s all very depressing to watch.

Poor selection, poor tactics, poor captaincy, and for the most part poor application, certainly by our batters.

Glenn McGrath gets some stick for trotting out his 5-0 prediction whenever England head to Australia for an Ashes series, *but he’s bang on the money this time.*

In fact, this England side is so bad I’m not ruling out the possibility that they could lose a five match series 6-0 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Even a busted clock is right twice a day...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 17, 2021)

11/4 for Aussies to win 5-0. Mot giving much away at that price.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2021)

Think Roots captaincy is now an untenable position.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think Roots captaincy is now an untenable position.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I will be very surprised if he is leading the Test side next summer. His tactics and selections have been exposed time and again. 

Being the best of a bad bunch captaincy wise can only carry him in his position for so long, I’m afraid.

The problem is, who replaces him?


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			11/4 for Aussies to win 5-0. Mot giving much away at that price.
		
Click to expand...

was some 12/1 pre series, which was approx 4/6 for each of the 5 games, ive seen far far worse prices, wouldve been more like 8/1 with no covid worries or night games


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think Roots captaincy is now an untenable position.
		
Click to expand...


who you replacing him with?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Totally agree. I will be very surprised if he is leading the Test side next summer. His tactics and selections have been exposed time and again.

Being the best of a bad bunch captaincy wise can only carry him in his position for so long, I’m afraid.

*The problem is, who replaces him?*

Click to expand...

Tom Abell 😁

Roots record as captain in the big series has been poor yet somehow he appears to have more wins as captain than anyone else


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tom Abell 😁

Roots record as captain in the big series has been poor yet somehow he appears to have more wins as captain than anyone else
		
Click to expand...


lol were not looking for another somerset drinks carrier


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			lol were not looking for another somerset drinks carrier 

Click to expand...

He would slot in nicely at 3 as well 😁


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He would slot in nicely at 3 as well 😁
		
Click to expand...

at least Leach would have a mate in the bubble


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			who you replacing him with?
		
Click to expand...

Therein lies the problem. No-one has any real credentials on current form.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			at least Leach would have a mate in the bubble 

Click to expand...

Him and Bess are still best buddies 😁


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Therein lies the problem. No-one has any real credentials on current form.
		
Click to expand...


maybe his position isnt as untenable then


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Him and Bess are still best buddies 😁
		
Click to expand...

they must go by something like the "somerset exiles" or something, assume Jos is in their too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			maybe his position isnt as untenable then
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be surprised if they chuck it at Stokes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			they must go by something like the "somerset exiles" or something, assume Jos is in their too 

Click to expand...

He is still outside the circle - won’t be long before he is welcomed back in 😁


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wouldn't be surprised if they chuck it at Stokes
		
Click to expand...

That would be a monumental mistake. You don’t give the captaincy to a player simply because he’s your talisman. Didn’t work with Botham or KP. Won’t work with Stokes, certainly not given the fact he’s had to take time out because of his mental health.


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wouldn't be surprised if they chuck it at Stokes
		
Click to expand...


youd think of the current side hes probably on a shortlist of 1, would fully expect him to tell them where to stick it if they did lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			youd think of the current side hes probably on a shortlist of 1, would fully expect him to tell them where to stick it if they did lol
		
Click to expand...

Given his well documented issues I would hope he would. Doesn't seem fair to burden him with that weight.


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

The issue is they want the captain to be a batsman. There is only one batsman whose place in the side is secure and hes the current incumbent.

The ultimate description of the cupboard is bare.....

Maybe someone like Woakes would be a consideration, seems to have something about him despite little captaincy experience but ultimately anyone bar root currently is going to be a punt that could well be worse rather than better.

the only other option is they give the captaincy to someone whose place isnt safe and tell him hes got 2 years min in the side and as captain. even with that i struggle with who


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			The issue is they want the captain to be a batsman. There is only one batsman whose place in the side is secure and hes the current incumbent.

The ultimate description of the cupboard is bare.....

Maybe someone like Woakes would be a consideration, seems to have something about him despite little captaincy experience but ultimately anyone bar root currently is going to be a punt that could well be worse rather than better.

the only other option is they give the captaincy to someone whose place isnt safe and tell him hes got 2 years min in the side and as captain. even with that i struggle with who
		
Click to expand...

Bring honest imo I would bring in Vince and have him as skipper


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bring honest imo I would bring in Vince and have him as skipper
		
Click to expand...

as i said, the cupboard is bare...........


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 17, 2021)

This series should have an 'asterisk' associated with it - as being played during/in spite of Covid restrictions!
I don't believe much can really be decided 'negatively', though any outstanding 'positive' contributions (not that there have been any - yet) should certainly be 'appreciated'!


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			This series should have an 'asterisk' associated with it - as being played during/in spite of Covid restrictions!
I don't believe much can really be decided 'negatively', though any outstanding 'positive' contributions (not that there have been any - yet) should certainly be 'appreciated'!
		
Click to expand...

just this series or all the last 18 mths ones?

lets be honest Covid isnt changing the ultimate outcome of the series!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			just this series or all the last 18 mths ones?

lets be honest Covid isnt changing the ultimate outcome of the series!
		
Click to expand...

This one in particular.
Earlier one(s) not so much, but arguable.


fundy said:



			jlets be honest Covid isnt changing the ultimate outcome of the series!
		
Click to expand...

Er, how much effective 'warm-up' has England had? Or even 'proper' 1st class matches?
But it was always going to be 'a challenge'!

Btw. As a Kiwi, I'm 'semi independent'!


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			This one in particular.
Earlier one(s) not so much, but arguable.
		
Click to expand...


that because it affected the opposition and not us? hows this any different to what say india faced over here?


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			that because it affected the opposition and not us? hows this any different to what say india faced over here?
		
Click to expand...

Very little. Same 'logic' applies - just, seemingly, rather 'higher profile' as an Ashes series, which always seems 'higher profile'!


----------



## Piece (Dec 18, 2021)

Was looking reasonable at 6.55 am. Then it has all gone 💩⬇️


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 18, 2021)

Piece said:



			Was looking reasonable at 6.55 am. Then it has all gone 💩⬇️
		
Click to expand...

It’s been following an identical script for way, way too long. Depressing to watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 18, 2021)

That should be buttlrs last test, stick to white ball.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 18, 2021)

Buttler is one of the best white ball batsmen around. Destructive and innovative. He is a very good cricketer but he is not a good enough gloveman for the test game for me.

Englands selection and batting seems to be the main issue though. 

Why not play a front line spinner? Lyon has it going sideways at times. Why is Wood not playing. He is different to the rest of the pace attack.  The openers are walking wickets. Pope is trying to exert dominance too quickly and making the same mistakes Bairstow was binned for. Stokes now with a niggle too. 

Looking nailed on for 2-0 already.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2021)

They almost made it to half way!

Reminded me of a wonderful mini-book called 'NewZild' (or maybe the - earlier - Aussie equivalent 'Let Stalk Strine') that mentions 'Claps!' One of the worst examples being a 'Bang Claps!'


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 18, 2021)

Look, the Ashes were a gonner as soon as Archer was ruled out - I mean, England's strategy is "lets take the same bowling attack that failed last time, but with four more years on the clock.  While we're at it, stick with the batting too - 'cept for that Ginger kid whose technique we f***** up, no point letting him keep when we can bring in someone manifestly worse, and the good opener who quit".  Hardly a surprise is it, especially when Root - great batsman, very solid slipper and halfway decent spinner, remains a god awful skipper?


----------



## Captainron (Dec 19, 2021)

That’s game over for this test surely. Australia are just awesome at pink ball cricket. Their record is amazing.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 20, 2021)

Inevitable result. England lasted a lot longer than I expected.

I sense England will be much more positive in the next match. Ashes are gone, but I don't think it will be 5-0.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 20, 2021)

Root heavily critical of his bowlers, saying they kept bowling too short and didn't adjust. He's the captain! The bowlers play to his game plan, or do they just work it out for themselves? Is he insinuating he told them to bowl fuller and they ignored him?

Who is he throwing under the bus? Stokes bowled the shortest length...

I don't think the bowling made a difference, England lost this (as usual) due to the fragile top order.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Inevitable result. England lasted a lot longer than I expected.

I sense England will be much more positive in the next match. Ashes are gone,* but I don't think it will be 5-0*.
		
Click to expand...

I admire your optimism but what do you base that statement on? Unless Malan and Root keep being allowed to bat instead of others, they could take places 1-6 , and our bowlers find a way to stop the Aussies I'm seeing nothing in those first two games that suggest anything other than 5-0. 

Throw me a crumb of comfort.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I admire your optimism but what do you base that statement on? Unless Malan and Root keep being allowed to bat instead of others, they could take places 1-6 , and our bowlers find a way to stop the Aussies I'm seeing nothing in those first two games that suggest anything other than 5-0.

Throw me a crumb of comfort.
		
Click to expand...

bad weather for 5 days?


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 20, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Root heavily critical of his bowlers, saying they kept bowling too short and didn't adjust. He's the captain! The bowlers play to his game plan, or do they just work it out for themselves? Is he insinuating he told them to bowl fuller and they ignored him?

Who is he throwing under the bus? Stokes bowled the shortest length...

I don't think the bowling made a difference, England lost this (as usual) due to the fragile top order.
		
Click to expand...

I also found Root’s comments about the bowling really peculiar. These are international cricketers, two of whom have over 1000 Test wickets between them. Surely they have the ability to bowl to a plan, agreed and communicated with Root? Either they have regressed to the level of park cricketers, ignored the captain, or Root is not being candid with interviewers. I’m not sure which it is.

Totally agree with your comments re the batters, though. If England can’t scrap their way to 350/400+ in a first innings away from home, they haven’t a prayer of winning matches consistently against quality opponents.

This is shaping up to be a truly depressing tour.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 20, 2021)

JamesR said:



			bad weather for 5 days?
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh. If we get three days of bad weather we might be able to scrape a draw.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 20, 2021)

Broad and Anderson were great servants of the game for the poms. It is time to thank them and send them on their way to a happy international retirement. 

Not playing a front line spinner is a disgrace selection wise. 

But. You could have the West Indies attack from the 80’s as your bowling unit and still get smashed because your batsmen aren’t making the runs.

I see a 4-0 series result with a valiant draw thrown in at the G and that’s because rain took a day of play away.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 20, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Broad and Anderson were great servants of the game for the poms. It is time to thank them and send them on their way to a happy international retirement.

Not playing a front line spinner is a disgrace selection wise.

But. You could have the West Indies attack from the 80’s as your bowling unit and still get smashed because your batsmen aren’t making the runs.

I see a 4-0 series result with a valiant draw thrown in at the G and that’s because rain took a day of play away.
		
Click to expand...

While I'd concur with the result (at least!), I believe the lack of preparation is the reason. So at least another year before they should go/consider going.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 20, 2021)

Interesting contest being run by IG (Eng Team sponsor)....






The boys at IG are not losing their sleep at the moment.. 

Admin:  If this needs to move to the Laughter thread, then feel free to do so


----------



## sunshine (Dec 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I admire your optimism but what do you base that statement on? Unless Malan and Root keep being allowed to bat instead of others, they could take places 1-6 , and our bowlers find a way to stop the Aussies I'm seeing nothing in those first two games that suggest anything other than 5-0.

Throw me a crumb of comfort.
		
Click to expand...

I'm optimistic for lots of reasons:
1. Cummins was missing for this match. All we need is for someone to start coughing near Smith and he'll have to sit out the next match. Maybe also try this with Warner, Labuchagne, Starc etc.
2. There must be some rain forecast at some point. It does rain in Australia sometimes.
3. We took this test match all the way to the final session. There must be hope we can last one session longer in the next 3 matches to scrape a backs to the wall draw.
4. Half of this team will be playing to save their necks in the next match. I bet we will see the batters put a higher price on their wicket. Cynical I know.

The only problem is that if England do secure a battling draw in the next match, the Aussies will come back and crush all that optimism in the 4th match


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 20, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I'm optimistic for lots of reasons:
1. Cummins was missing for this match. All we need is for someone to start coughing near Smith and he'll have to sit out the next match. Maybe also try this with Warner, Labuchagne, Starc etc.
2. There must be some rain forecast at some point. It does rain in Australia sometimes.
3. We took this test match all the way to the final session. There must be hope we can last one session longer in the next 3 matches to scrape a backs to the wall draw.
4. Half of this team will be playing to save their necks in the next match. I bet we will see the batters put a higher price on their wicket. Cynical I know.

The only problem is that if England do secure a battling draw in the next match, the Aussies will come back and crush all that optimism in the 4th match 

Click to expand...

All very valid points upon which to rest your hopes. Alas, this is England. And even the patriot in me cannot share your enthusiasm and optimism.

We have been comprehensively outplayed in every facet of the game. And that’s by an Australian side which is good, but by no means great.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 21, 2021)

New coach required. If he can’t accept, even after the event, that he may have got his selections wrong, then Silverwood should go after this series. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59739472


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2021)

Is it any surprise that another English coach fails

The last three times with have been successful and won the ashes etc 

Fletcher 
Flower
Baylis 

Foreign coaches who have been around the world gaining experience 

You would have expected them to learn tbe lesson from Moores


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 21, 2021)

I’m surprised Jason Gillespie has never had the job. Don’t know if he’s ever been approached.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 21, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			All very valid points upon which to rest your hopes. Alas, this is England. And even the patriot in me cannot share your enthusiasm and optimism.

We have been comprehensively outplayed in every facet of the game. And that’s by an Australian side which is good, but by no means great.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly you may be right. Your last point is key - this isn't even a great Aussie side.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 21, 2021)

Just read this on BBC:
Former Australia captain Ricky Ponting said he "nearly fell off my seat" when he heard Root's comments.
Speaking to Cricket Australia's news site, he said: "Why are you captain then?
"If you can't influence your bowlers on what length to bowl, what are you doing on the field?"


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2021)

Bumble retiring from the commentary box.......


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Just read this on BBC:
Former Australia captain Ricky Ponting said he "nearly fell off my seat" when he heard Root's comments.
Speaking to Cricket Australia's news site, he said: "Why are you captain then?
"If you can't influence your bowlers on what length to bowl, what are you doing on the field?"



Click to expand...

And he’s absolutely spot on.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Bumble retiring from the commentary box.......
		
Click to expand...

Real shame. Some don’t like him, but he’s solid entertainment for me.

His book, Last In The Tin Bath, is laugh out loud funny.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Bumble retiring from the commentary box.......
		
Click to expand...

Great character but I get his point. His mates have retired, or been moved on, and he is a lot of years from the next generation in the box. He certainly made me, and a lot of others smile over the years.


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Real shame. Some don’t like him, but he’s solid entertainment for me.

His book, Last In The Tin Bath, is laugh out loud funny.
		
Click to expand...


5 years too late for me, used to be great......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I’m surprised Jason Gillespie has never had the job. Don’t know if he’s ever been approached.
		
Click to expand...

Would be a good choice 👍 



Imurg said:



			Bumble retiring from the commentary box.......
		
Click to expand...

That’s a big shame - have always enjoyed his commentary and also interactions on Twitter


----------



## Captainron (Dec 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Just read this on BBC:
Former Australia captain Ricky Ponting said he "nearly fell off my seat" when he heard Root's comments.
Speaking to Cricket Australia's news site, he said: "Why are you captain then?
"If you can't influence your bowlers on what length to bowl, what are you doing on the field?"



Click to expand...

Ponting was a great skipper. It did help that he had a superb team around him but he was so attacking. He lost games because of it sometimes but it won him loads more than he lost and those wins usually demoralised the opposition. 

Root is not the right skipper for the team. He isn’t mongrel enough.


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Ponting was a great skipper. It did help that he had a superb team around him but he was so attacking. He lost games because of it sometimes but it won him loads more than he lost and those wins usually demoralised the opposition.

Root is not the right skipper for the team. He isn’t mongrel enough.
		
Click to expand...


Pretty sure if you gave Root peak Hayden, Langer, Ponting, Gilchrist, McGrath and Warne he'd do just fine  Lot easier to be "mongrel" when you have a side full of world beaters


----------



## Captainron (Dec 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			Pretty sure if you gave Root peak Hayden, Langer, Ponting, Gilchrist, McGrath and Warne he'd do just fine  Lot easier to be "mongrel" when you have a side full of world beaters
		
Click to expand...

I did say that in my post. 

He’s not a skipper for me. Great batsman though.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 21, 2021)

This is one confused Aussie. As an England cricket fan it’s easy to see why.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59741381


----------



## fundy (Dec 23, 2021)

England dressing room as harmonious as this forum it seems

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...hobox&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1640296067-1


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			England dressing room as harmonious as this forum it seems

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket...hobox&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1640296067-1

Click to expand...

I hope they stuck to discussing cricket and will leave the management of the pandemic to the GM forum experts.


----------



## Piece (Dec 25, 2021)

Bairstow is back! But won’t take the gloves though.

Crawley back too. Averages 11 in 2021.

Need something special from England in this test.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 25, 2021)

Ray Illingworth died today. RIP. Tough Captain who took England  off in an Ashes Test  after Snow had hit Terry Jenner and was slightly manhandled. Won the Ashes back and was an uncompromising guy, especially when Chairman of Selectors


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Bairstow is back! But won’t take the gloves though.

Crawley back too. Averages 11 in 2021.

Need something special from England in this test.
		
Click to expand...

More likely to lose in 2 days as opposed to 3...🤬


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 26, 2021)

Yet another appalling start. Both openers in the first two Tests were bad, but they dropped the wrong one for me. Hameed is never a Test opener. Never in a month of Sundays.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2021)

Oh dear, this is dire. Very tempted to turn off and go back to bed.


----------



## Dando (Dec 26, 2021)

We are crap.

Can we declare for the whole tour?


----------



## Piece (Dec 26, 2021)

Perhaps if we changed to a white ball and brought in that team, we'd do much better. I'm being semi-serious! 😉

We are an embarrassment. We've reaped what we sowed at Test cricket.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2021)

Embarrassing. I just wait for the morning news to briefly mention the Ashes is actually happening and then try to forget about it.


----------



## greenone (Dec 26, 2021)

It won't change until the structure of the English summer is moved away from 2020 cricket. How can they expect to develop test players when nearly all the 4 day cricket is played in April, may and September?


----------



## Neilds (Dec 26, 2021)

greenone said:



			It won't change until the structure of the English summer is moved away from 2020 cricket. How can they expect to develop test players when nearly all the 4 day cricket is played in April, may and September?
		
Click to expand...

It might help if the test side actually played 4 day cricket! Most will have played 2/3 games at most this season. How can you practice and improve if you aren’t playing? The fault lies firmly with the ECB and. How they manage the competitions and central contracts


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Ray Illingworth died today. RIP. Tough Captain who took England  off in an Ashes Test  after Snow had hit Terry Jenner and was slightly manhandled. Won the Ashes back and was an uncompromising guy, especially when Chairman of Selectors
		
Click to expand...

I saw 2 days of England  v Australia in July 1968 at Headingley, Ray Illingworth took 6 for 87 in the 2nd innings. Some player he was !


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 26, 2021)

I’ve just had a quick read through BBC Sport’s feed on the first day at the MCG, and it appears that, not content with us being battered by Australia, those writing the feed are now intent on talking like Aussies as well.

English batters no longer edge behind. The writers now use the expression “nick off”. Talk English for pity’s sake.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			We are crap.
		
Click to expand...

Shows some improvement then!


----------



## Dando (Dec 26, 2021)

Found my old kit in the loft. Might try and get a ticket to Oz and see if I can get a game


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			Found my old kit in the loft. Might try and get a ticket to Oz and see if I can get a game
		
Click to expand...

Is that the "Wizard of Oz" ??

I can see you as the scarecrow 🤔🤔


----------



## Wilson (Dec 26, 2021)

My 6yr old wants to get up early tomorrow and watch the end of day 2, mainly to sing the Barmy Army songs I’ve been teaching her - I’ve said i need to check the child abuse laws before I agree to it.

I went to the MCG for the Boxing Day test in 2006, we’d already lost the series before I got on the plane!


----------



## Junior (Dec 26, 2021)

.




greenone said:



			It won't change until the structure of the English summer is moved away from 2020 cricket. How can they expect to develop test players when nearly all the 4 day cricket is played in April, may and September?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this.  The lack of focus on FCC has come home to roost in Englands Test cricket. 

Ok, drop Burns for Crawley in this test, but actually , before this series Burns was our 2nd best batsmen this year after Root....and he's only averaging 30.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 26, 2021)

Junior said:



			.




Exactly this.  The lack of focus on FCC has come home to roost in Englands Test cricket.

Ok, drop Burns for Crawley in this test, but actually , before this series Burns was our 2nd best batsmen this year after Root....and he's only averaging 30.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on re Burns. Not had a good tour by any stretch but, if England had to drop an opener, it should have been Hameed.

Nothing about him says Test match opener. Nothing. Appearance, demeanour, technique all not up to scratch. He’s never going to walk to the crease and make the opposite think they have a scrap on their hands.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			Found my old kit in the loft. Might try and get a ticket to Oz and see if I can get a game
		
Click to expand...

Still got an old pair of keeping gloves and pads so I'm in. I'll bat 11 mind. Sure we can find 10 more with more commitment and bottle than this mob


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2021)

So in the calendar year, Root has obviously scored the most runs in tests, the dropped Rory Burns is second, who is 3rd?


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2021)

Piece said:



			Perhaps if we changed to a white ball and brought in that team, we'd do much better. I'm being semi-serious! 😉

We are an embarrassment. We've reaped what we sowed at Test cricket.
		
Click to expand...


yeah the shots of Buttler Stokes and Bairstow were crying out for moar white ball cricket


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			So in the calendar year, Root has obviously scored the most runs in tests, the dropped Rory Burns is second, who is 3rd?
		
Click to expand...

Extras must be in the running.......


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2021)

“The England team and management are currently at the team hotel awaiting results of RFT COVID tests following a positive test in the team’s family group. We will provide more information in due course.” 

Maybe we wont lose 5-0 after all


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2021)

Plan thwarted, play goes ahead


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			Plan thwarted, play goes ahead
		
Click to expand...

Bugger. Once again England raise our hopes, only to then shatter them.


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Bugger. Once again England raise our hopes, only to then shatter them.
		
Click to expand...


Seems theres been 4 positive LFT tests in the england backroom staff/families

everyone (both teams) going to be doing a PCR test after play tonight, who knows what happens if theres a positive!


----------



## Mudball (Dec 27, 2021)

Covid helping… Aussies don’t want to be in the middle with the English.. Lyon and Lambuschne gone.  

Boris once called the cricket ball a ‘vector of disease’…  looks like it is finally spreading. Cracking bowling by the boys.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2021)

Pleasantly surprised. All out with an 82 run lead. I was expecting worse.


----------



## Wilson (Dec 27, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Pleasantly surprised. All out with an 82 run lead. I was expecting worse.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry, the batsmen have stepped up for you.


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 27, 2021)

Could still lose by an innings.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 27, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Pleasantly surprised. All out with an 82 run lead. I was expecting worse.
		
Click to expand...

Turns radio on, interest piqued……. Nice one lads!🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Wilson (Dec 27, 2021)

A complete capitulation, Silverwood should be dismissed at the end of the Test, Harrison should resign too.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 27, 2021)

It used to be " it could be worse you could be a 'insert football team here' fan  joke but now it's 'insert England Cricket' fan joke


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			So in the calendar year, Root has obviously scored the most runs in tests, the dropped Rory Burns is second, who is 3rd?
		
Click to expand...

I'll go Woakes. Do you know the answer or will one of us need to look it up?


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Extras must be in the running.......
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it.


----------



## Piece (Dec 27, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll go Woakes. Do you know the answer or will one of us need to look it up?
		
Click to expand...

I'll go extras for a laugh!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			I'll go extras for a laugh!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it is that daft a suggestion 😞


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 27, 2021)

I wonder if Root will blame the bowlers again after this test.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 27, 2021)

Woke up this morning expecting to find the Australian openers still batting. Surprised to see its the England tail who are in (with apologies to Root).

As regards the "it could be worse" theme - I follow Notts cricket, England cricket and Forest. No wonder I'm a miserable git.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 27, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Woke up this morning expecting to find the Australian openers still batting. Surprised to see its the England tail who are in (with apologies to Root).

As regards the "it could be worse" theme - I follow Notts cricket, England cricket and Forest. No wonder I'm a miserable git.
		
Click to expand...

Look on the bright side. If you live in Notts you have some fabulous golf courses to choose from where you go to forget some of your other life choices!


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 27, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Look on the bright side. If you live in Notts you have some fabulous golf courses to choose from where you go to forget some of your other life choices!
		
Click to expand...

Nice try, but that line of reasoning collapses as I don't currently live in Notts ...


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 27, 2021)

Catching up with the highlights on BT Sport and, just when I thought nothing could depress me more than another meek English capitulation, I had to suffer that insufferable prat David Gower commentating on it.

He simply won’t use one word when several hundred pompous one will do, will he?


----------



## Mudball (Dec 27, 2021)

BTW.. what’s with all the all the bandages on Hameed’s fingers… saw him have a shy at the stumps - how can you hold a ball properly?  Or is he really a closet wicket keeper?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 27, 2021)

Mudball said:



			BTW.. what’s with all the all the bandages on Hameed’s fingers… saw him have a shy at the stumps - how can you hold a ball properly?  Or is he really a closet wicket keeper?
		
Click to expand...

Chocolate fingers, history of breaking them. If he batted any length of time the Aussie bowlers would have smashed them the way he bats with hands so low on pitches with higher bounce than at home.


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll go Woakes. Do you know the answer or will one of us need to look it up?
		
Click to expand...


everyone with extras was correct


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2021)

Well it was going so well when I left it at 5am ish..............


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			everyone with extras was correct 

Click to expand...

I was trying to be hopeful going with our no 7/8 😄.

I wonder when the last time that happened over a calendar year? Embarrassing.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			Well it was going so well when I left it at 5am ish..............
		
Click to expand...

So it’s your fault, then………😉


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			So it’s your fault, then………😉
		
Click to expand...

🤬🤬🤬 I prefer to blame the ECB personally.......


----------



## Mudball (Dec 27, 2021)

Another damning stat


----------



## Mudball (Dec 27, 2021)

Looks like rain is falling in the wrong country.  India v SA Day 2 (of a proper test match) washed off due to rain. Could it rain in Australia instead..

Listened to some commentary by Sunil Gavaskar (don’t like him).. he was commenting on fast bowlers getting tired in Test matches. He was blaming the 30 ball limit in the nets. If a fast bowler cannot bowl 10-12 overs in the net, how do you expect him to bowl it in the middle….


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Catching up with the highlights on BT Sport and, just when I thought nothing could depress me more than another meek English capitulation, I had to suffer *that insufferable prat David Gower* commentating on it.

He simply won’t use one word when several hundred pompous one will do, will he?
		
Click to expand...

I wish you'd stop sitting on the fence & tell us what you really think...


----------



## Mudball (Dec 27, 2021)

Maybe there is a miracle.. Last year a ‘replacement’ India team went on to win series down under after being whitewashed at Adelaide. Priceless to see Vaughan had to eat his words 




Now being made into a tv series 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475487989765607429


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2021)

Absolute shambles.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 27, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I did say that in my post.

He’s not a skipper for me. Great batsman though.
		
Click to expand...

It’s an English problem of thinking you have to pick the best player as captain (in most sports).
Captains are different beasts, and the captaincy can have a negative effect on the player.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 27, 2021)

JamesR said:



			It’s an English problem of thinking you have to pick the best player as captain (in most sports).
Captains are different beasts, and the captaincy can have a negative effect on the player.
		
Click to expand...

To find an alternative Captain we need to find someone who is Test class as a player first. If you eliminate Anderson and Broad as at the end of their careers you are left with Stokes and Woakes who has not been selected for this game. 

The majority of the of them wouldn't be anywhere near the team if we had some decent players.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			To find an alternative Captain we need to find someone who is Test class as a player first. If you eliminate Anderson and Broad as at the end of their careers you are left with Stokes and Woakes who has not been selected for this game.

The majority of the of them wouldn't be anywhere near the team if we had some decent players.
		
Click to expand...

If we had ten world class cricketers in the Test side we could maybe accommodate a world class captain if their playing ability didn’t quite cut the mustard. I’m sure most will agree Mike Brearley wasn’t a world class bat.

Unfortunately, this England side doesn’t have that luxury. The next captain, as Root cannot possibly continue beyond this tour, is a massive headache for the decision makers.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			To find an alternative Captain we need to find someone who is Test class as a player first. If you eliminate Anderson and Broad as at the end of their careers you are left with Stokes and Woakes who has not been selected for this game.

The majority of the of them wouldn't be anywhere near the team if we had some decent players.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed
But I’m also referencing our better times


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2021)

Kaz said:



			This is probably a stupid question but does the captain have to be playing? I mean, can you have a coach or someone orchestrating things from the sidelines? Would that be against the rules or would it just be too difficult in practice?
		
Click to expand...


they pretty much are anyway Kaz, Root is getting messages constantly from the coaches/analysts, whether theyre the right messages............


----------



## Captainron (Dec 28, 2021)

Stokes and Bairstow gone in the first 30 minutes.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 28, 2021)

And now Root. 

Sayonara England. Ashes over.


----------



## Wilson (Dec 28, 2021)

I was catching up with Tailenders yesterday, Jimmy was talking about the three 1st class matches they played in 10/11, Zak Crawley‘s last game before opening in a must win Ashes Test Match, in the Boxing Day test at the MCG, was September.

Laughable, heads need to roll.


----------



## fundy (Dec 28, 2021)

I knew it would be bad, even I didnt think it would be "make Scott Boland a worldbeater" bad lol

Well played Aussies


----------



## Captainron (Dec 28, 2021)

The Aussie bowling unit including those left out of this test look good. 
Their batting looks dependent on 3 guys though. Maybe a good time to try a few up and comers in the last 2 tests now that they have won the series.

England should fly a few of their own potentials over and give them a go.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 28, 2021)

And now to the joys of watching India smash South Africa all over the park in a few hours.


----------



## fundy (Dec 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The Aussie bowling unit including those left out of this test look good.
Their batting looks dependent on 3 guys though. Maybe a good time to try a few up and comers in the last 2 tests now that they have won the series.

England should fly a few of their own potentials over and give them a go.
		
Click to expand...


odds on there is no 4th or 5th test imo, be a positive test found somewhere.......

even though its not gonna happen Id love to know who you think are Englands potentials if they couldnt get in this squad to start with


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 28, 2021)

The only saving grace about that, was that I didn't have to stay up all night to watch it. 

Goodnight everyone ...


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



			England should fly a few of their own potentials over and give them a go.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha you're joking right, it will be like Blackadder Goes Forth, they won't expect us to do that again, so that's exactly what we are going to do next 🙈🤣


----------



## Captainron (Dec 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			odds on there is no 4th or 5th test imo, be a positive test found somewhere.......

even though its not gonna happen Id love to know who you think are Englands potentials if they couldnt get in this squad to start with
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of overseas guns you guys can quickly give the cap to


----------



## babylonsinger (Dec 28, 2021)

There are a couple involved in the BBL who could be given a chance. Hardly ideal preparation to be thrown in at the deep end. Don't think it would change anything either - England have been simply blown away


----------



## Mudball (Dec 28, 2021)

Last rites done.. The Ashes of English cricket are blowing in the Melbourne wind..


----------



## Piece (Dec 28, 2021)

The very sad thing is that you could have predicted how bad we were going to be. 

It's a broken record. We are setup for white ball cricket and expecting red ball results. The environment is not there to breed Test Match players; the County Champs is shoved to the bookends of the summer to make way for the hit and giggle, money making formats. 

Are the ECB going to radically change things, sacrificing £££ for red ball results? Nah, of course not.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 28, 2021)

Air horn Vaughan must be pleased that he is out of the circuit at the moment. He can’t blame a subcontinent pitch or laugh at a non-English team..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 28, 2021)

Seems appropriate;


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 28, 2021)

I’m sure, before I went to bed last night, that Jonathan Agnew described the sunny, calm MCG conditions as great for batting.

No such thing for this England side. Shameful to lose by such a margin when the opposition scored less than 300 in their own first innings.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 28, 2021)

It seems that once England players get into the test team they stop playing county cricket, so apart from tests they only play one day cricket, they also arrive in OZ and go straight into playing tests without any practice games. However I guess it could well be the same for the other countries too and England players just lack the application for 5 day cricket


----------



## Crow (Dec 28, 2021)

It's at times like these that I thank Sky for buying the monopoly viewing on most sports.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2021)

Crow said:



			It's at times like these that I thank Sky for buying the monopoly viewing on most sports.
		
Click to expand...

Nearly but not quite. This series is on BT. Thankfully I have Sky and not BT 😄


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 28, 2021)

Crow said:



			It's at times like these that I thank Sky for buying the monopoly viewing on most sports.
		
Click to expand...

It's at times like this I thank BT Sport for out bidding Sky for the rights to the cricket so I was even tempted to stay up and watch.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 28, 2021)

Genuine question....when was the last time England actually played 5 days of a Test Match..?
It doesn't seem to be a regular occurrence these days...


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 28, 2021)

Ashes over in 12 days.

Squad spent longer in quarantine.

maybe it’s the wake up call for the ECB….oh, wait, who am I kidding?!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 28, 2021)

Treat myself to BT Sport for 1 month £27. Started watching the highlights this morning and knew it was going to be bad after they had shown around 10 overs in  The first 30 minutes.

Totally outplayed and through gritted teeth, “Well played Aussies”!
 Batting was inept and Boland 6 for 7 on debut. When was that beaten?

Total rethink required and heads have to roll


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 28, 2021)

If we want to be a quality Test nation, we need to stop bunting the county championship around making it second class to T20.
 If we are following most other nations and going to T20 as crickets big thing then so be it, and lets stop deluding ourselves we produce test batsmen. If we really want Test cricket to be our pinnacle (like Aussie do) then lets make our county champs reflective of that and give it the prominence it needs to develop our test players, and lets start picking players because they can stay at a crease longer than 2 overs without getting out or getting flusterred because they haven't hit 2 sixes already. We also need to pick players for that psoition and place, not because they look good in the camera or can smack 40 of 3 overs with a white ball.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475641312993071110
The worst year of test cricket - 9 defeats !! 

Bin off Silverwood- clearly not good enough 

But the ECB need to shoulder a significant amount of the blame 

The County game should be played during the best months 

Sack of the Hundred and play the T20 early and then late season


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Ashes over in 12 days.

Squad spent longer in quarantine.

maybe it’s the wake up call for the ECB….oh, wait, who am I kidding?!
		
Click to expand...

There seems to be a logical answer but it would need buy in from the ECB and the counties so clearly a non-starter. Have a red ball squad and white ball squad per county (hence the need for major investment by the ECB to support this). Play the county champs alongside the white ball so having a full season in different conditions. Most counties have several grounds so it wouldn't impact fixtures. There will be some players that can play both formats and so they would need to make judgement calls on which format they put these players into depending on whether they are in contention in whichever format. That way at least a nucleus of players would get a regular and consistent exposure to four day cricket.

Far too radical a solution and it would mean the ECB spending some of the massive profits they are getting. Binning the 100 would be a step forward. Enough other formats that work


----------



## fundy (Dec 28, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			There seems to be a logical answer but it would need buy in from the ECB and the counties so clearly a non-starter. Have a red ball squad and white ball squad per county (hence the need for major investment by the ECB to support this). Play the county champs alongside the white ball so having a full season in different conditions. Most counties have several grounds so it wouldn't impact fixtures. There will be some players that can play both formats and so they would need to make judgement calls on which format they put these players into depending on whether they are in contention in whichever format. That way at least a nucleus of players would get a regular and consistent exposure to four day cricket.

Far too radical a solution and it would mean the ECB spending some of the massive profits they are getting. Binning the 100 would be a step forward. Enough other formats that work
		
Click to expand...


you do realise you will make the standard of red ball cricket ten times worse overnight and it a permanent second class format (more so than currently) with this as almost every player chooses the white ball gravy train and red ball cricket is never shown on tv again?

the logical answer is a balanced calendar at county level, scrap the vanity project and at international level players to only play 2 formats; test and odi or odi and T20 and a separate red and white ball coaching set up. a proper schedule constructed (county and international) to better the players and the game (not line the pockets of the ECB, BCCI etc)

the number of games of each format and proper rest/practise periods need to be addressed within the schedule, theres has been some good proposals put forward but ultimately none will keep all the stakeholders happy so the ECB keep plodding ahead with their muddled, short term financial agenda driven views


what will actually happen is the ECB will go further in the other direction, marginalising the counties even further in support of franchise cricket front and centre and further destroy the game I used to love


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			you do realise you will make the standard of red ball cricket ten times worse overnight and it a permanent second class format (more so than currently) with this as almost every player chooses the white ball gravy train and red ball cricket is never shown on tv again?

the logical answer is a balanced calendar at county level, scrap the vanity project and at international level players to only play 2 formats; test and odi or odi and T20 and a separate red and white ball coaching set up. a proper schedule constructed (county and international) to better the players and the game (not line the pockets of the ECB, BCCI etc)

the number of games of each format and proper rest/practise periods need to be addressed within the schedule, theres has been some good proposals put forward but ultimately none will keep all the stakeholders happy so the ECB keep plodding ahead with their muddled, short term financial agenda driven views


what will actually happen is the ECB will go further in the other direction, marginalising the counties even further in support of franchise cricket front and centre and further destroy the game I used to love 

Click to expand...

perfectly put 👏

And ultimately you are right - the ECB will see the money from the Hundred as a way to “grow the game”


----------



## fundy (Dec 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			perfectly put 👏

And ultimately you are right - the ECB will see the money from the Hundred as a way to “grow the game”
		
Click to expand...


the problem with that is they will continue to marginalise the counties whilst expecting them to be the ones that develop players (in all formats) through age group cricket all the way up to first class level, when the franchises then cherry pick from them and leave the counties picking up the pieces


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			the problem with that is they will continue to marginalise the counties whilst expecting them to be the ones that develop players (in all formats) through age group cricket all the way up to first class level, when the franchises then cherry pick from them and leave the counties picking up the pieces
		
Click to expand...

Yep 100% agree - the ECB clearly don’t care about the counties and in fairness the counties were quite happy to take the “bribe” money from the ECB in regards the Hundred


----------



## fundy (Dec 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep 100% agree - the ECB clearly don’t care about the counties and in fairness the counties were quite happy to take the “bribe” money from the ECB in regards the Hundred
		
Click to expand...


yep signed their own death knell, especially those not at the "international grounds"


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 28, 2021)

So the long and short of this is, England manage Ashes series like Yorkshire manage racism investigations - get every conceivable decision wrong, then sack everyone?

One can only hope.

I think I have written before that this was one of the most inevitable calamities yet seen - take the same attack that was treated like net bowling four years ago with all the extra miles on the clock and a team that had sacrificed half of its batting to awful coaching (Jonny) and retirement (Sir Cook).  Oh, and make sure that none of them have seen a red ball in almost a year to boot.

Hopefully the fact that next years calender has not been announced will be seen as an opportunity to move first class cricket back into the Summer months.  Its a small step, but one which will at least start to move things in the right direction.  I'd say - if the two remaining tests go ahead - that some changes to give younger players a go would be wise, but I'd really limit that to bringing in Dan Lawrence and maybe Craig Overton from the squad.  No point having any more Scott Borthwick/Mason Crane type incidents that just scar young players.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 28, 2021)

Watched the 90 min highlight package.. that is longer than how long Eng lasted.
feel sorry for the video editors   The package was packed with shots of batsman talking, 3 replays of leaving the ball, crowd having fun  interspread with wickets falling.  So little material to work with.


----------



## Piece (Dec 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475641312993071110
The worst year of test cricket - 9 defeats !!

Bin off Silverwood- clearly not good enough

But the ECB need to shoulder a significant amount of the blame

The County game should be played during the best months

Sack of the Hundred and play the T20 early and then late season
		
Click to expand...

I wont watch that clip but interested know if Coach Silverwood expanded on these positives??


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Mudball (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## SteveJay (Dec 29, 2021)

No chance that the ECB will give the red ball county game the required time, focus and investment, as its not what the viewing public want. 

Look at attendances at county games compared to the white ball game (in whatever bizarre format they want to invent!).


----------



## Junior (Dec 29, 2021)

I do wonder what "action plan" they'll put in place to address the first class game.  

Always the call to reduce the number of teams but that'll never happen.  I'm not sure the 2 league structure works.  The main issue the ECB have got themselves in is fitting in all the formats t20, 100 and 40 over.   The first class game has taken a back seat due to the money it generates compared to the rest. 

How can they rejuvenate the longer format whilst it brings in the least amount of cash ?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 29, 2021)

Just watched alright Sydney 6’s v Brisbane Heat. Exceptional game and recommend watching a re run later today. You need to wait until the end. Fundy will appreciate this as an odds man which changed from 70/30, 50/50, 20/80 and then… Sound a bit like Mama Mia!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 29, 2021)

Excellent Interview on Sky today with Nick Compton on Sky today, talked sense and thought Silverwood should be replaced and was wrong man initially. Captain Ron would approve of whom he suggested should now be in charge.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 29, 2021)

Silverwood was never a great choice - his coaching resume may as well have read "signed Simon Harmer on a Kolpak and prepared pitches to suit", which is an effective way of winning titles but no sign of the ability to improve elite players and all the other things that are required of a top international coach.  I'd like to see them steer well away from the jobs for the boys network, which probably means they will need to look abroad again - I'd love to see them try someone like Kumar Sangakkara who has unimpeachable credentials as a player and a great cricket brain (or if we must have an English coach, give it to Wor Colly who at least has credibility).  I'd also like to see them make more use of the knowledge base of players who have succeeded in various conditions - Michael Vaughan and Kevin Pietersen might not be "down with the cool kids" in the ECB but they succeeded more in Australia than any other English batsmen this century, so ask then how they went about it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Silverwood was never a great choice - his coaching resume may as well have read "signed Simon Harmer on a Kolpak and prepared pitches to suit", which is an effective way of winning titles but no sign of the ability to improve elite players and all the other things that are required of a top international coach.  I'd like to see them steer well away from the jobs for the boys network, which probably means they will need to look abroad again - I'd love to see them try someone like Kumar Sangakkara who has unimpeachable credentials as a player and a great cricket brain (or if we must have an English coach, give it to Wor Colly who at least has credibility).  I'd also like to see them make more use of the knowledge base of players who have succeeded in various conditions - Michael Vaughan and Kevin Pietersen might not be "down with the cool kids" in the ECB but they succeeded more in Australia than any other English batsmen this century, so ask then how they went about it.
		
Click to expand...

Vaughan, where have you been for the last 2 months?, and Pietersen 😳. Quick, I need a coughing and spluttering emoji 😄


----------



## Junior (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Vaughan and Piertersen 😳. Quick, I need a coughing and spluttering emoji 😄.
		
Click to expand...

I often think that if Vaughan hadn't gone down the commentary route and invented himself as an opiniated know-it-all , he'd have been one of the best coaches around.  His leadership when he was captain was outstanding.  He got the very best out of players.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Junior said:



			I often think that if Vaughan hadn't gone down the commentary route and invented himself as an opiniated know-it-all , he'd have been one of the best coaches around.  His leadership when he was captain was outstanding.  He got the very best out of players.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like a real win win situation that was missed out on there!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

Junior said:



			I often think that if Vaughan hadn't gone down the commentary route and invented himself as an opiniated know-it-all , he'd have been one of the best coaches around.  His leadership when he was captain was outstanding.  He got the very best out of players.
		
Click to expand...

He was a very fine England captain, no question. Since then though..............


----------



## Mudball (Dec 29, 2021)

A cracking show on Sky Cricket…  the Duncan Fletcher era .. talks about his ability to find and nurture talent as a Test coach. 
He has cracking record as a Test coach. His regret was that he could not do it for the ODIs. The pendulum then swung the other way after him


----------



## Mudball (Dec 29, 2021)

Proper test match Ind v SA. Kholi failed in both innings. SA set 305 to win in day and a session. With rain predicted tomorrow, anyones game. SA just brought out the heavy rollers to take a sting out of the Indian quicks. If the rain holds back for a session or so then all results are possible after 4 days play…


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Proper test match Ind v SA. Kholi failed in both innings. SA set 305 to win in day and a session. With rain predicted tomorrow, anyones game. SA just brought out the heavy rollers to take a sting out of the Indian quicks. If the rain holds back for a session or so then all results are possible after 4 days play…
		
Click to expand...

only 1 result possible if no rain imho


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Just watched alright Sydney 6’s v Brisbane Heat. Exceptional game and recommend watching a re run later today. You need to wait until the end. Fundy will appreciate this as an odds man which changed from 70/30, 50/50, 20/80 and then… Sound a bit like Mama Mia!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant wasn't it.  Swung every which way, great game.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Brilliant wasn't it.  Swung every which way, great game.
		
Click to expand...


didnt see it but low scoring games usually the more exciting for me 

big bash become a very mundane t20 comp sadly, as most of them have. was excellent the first few years but chased the $$$


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 29, 2021)

I think how much the ECB invests in rejuvenating red ball cricket in this country depends entirely upon how much revenue Test cricket generates. 

If there is any reliance at all on Test match revenues, then the 4-day game needs renewed focus. If, on the other hand, the money is not required then our Test future is doomed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I think how much the ECB invests in rejuvenating red ball cricket in this country depends entirely upon how much revenue Test cricket generates.

If there is any reliance at all on Test match revenues, then the 4-day game needs renewed focus. If, on the other hand, the money is not required then our Test future is doomed.
		
Click to expand...

In the end players will follow the money. Far more money in whack and bash than test cricket sadly. It's affecting all nations, it's just our turn right now to be getting a whupping, I may be watching too much Justified at the moment 😳.

I said it recently and nothing has changed, there is no standout team in world cricket right now. Some great individuals but no great team. Just different degrees of average. As a traditionalist I find it very sad.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I said it recently and nothing has changed, there is no standout team in world cricket right now. Some great individuals but no great team. Just different degrees of average. As a traditionalist I find it very sad.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. And that’s what I find so utterly depressing about this Ashes series - we are being absolutely battered by a side which itself is by no means great. It’s just that we are as poor as I have ever seen an English side.

I’m a traditionalist as well. I spent many happy summer days with my mates at my local county ground watching county championship games as a lad. Packed lunch in my rucksack, we used to make sure we had bat and ball between us, and we always had a knock up during breaks in play. If it rained I had a bin liner handy to sit in. 

It got to the point where, as junior members, a huge number of us not only got to know the other members, but were also on first name terms with many of the players, including international cricketers. It was a totally inclusive environment and was great fun to be around.

How times have changed.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Vaughan, where have you been for the last 2 months?, and Pietersen 😳. Quick, I need a coughing and spluttering emoji 😄
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I appreciate that they are highly unpopular.  My point is though, they have developed the necessary game to succeed against Australia in Australia.  Someone should think of maybe asking them to pass that knowledge on!


----------



## Mudball (Dec 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			only 1 result possible if no rain imho
		
Click to expand...

Would be great to see a SA win..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Agreed. And that’s what I find so utterly depressing about this Ashes series - we are being absolutely battered by a side which itself is by no means great. It’s just that we are as poor as I have ever seen an English side.

I’m a traditionalist as well. I spent many happy summer days with my mates at my local county ground watching county championship games as a lad. Packed lunch in my rucksack, we used to make sure we had bat and ball between us, and we always had a knock up during breaks in play. If it rained I had a bin liner handy to sit in.

It got to the point where, as junior members, a huge number of us not only got to know the other members, but were also on first name terms with many of the players, including international cricketers. It was a totally inclusive environment and was great fun to be around.

How times have changed.
		
Click to expand...

I remember days like that, either travelling to the Oval on the northern line from Morden or getting a train from Wimbledon to Guildford to watch Surrey play there. As a kid I use to the annual Playfair cricket annual which had profiles of all the players and queue up before and after play to get the sides to sign on their names in the book


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Oh, I appreciate that they are highly unpopular.  My point is though, they have developed the necessary game to succeed against Australia in Australia.  Someone should think of maybe asking them to pass that knowledge on!
		
Click to expand...

Too busy going around the world earning media wonga. They'd have to take a pay cut 😄


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Would be great to see a SA win..
		
Click to expand...


it would, not going to happen, but would be nice to see


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 29, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I remember days like that, either travelling to the Oval on the northern line from Morden or getting a train from Wimbledon to Guildford to watch Surrey play there. As a kid I use to the annual Playfair cricket annual which had profiles of all the players and queue up before and after play to get the sides to sign on their names in the book
		
Click to expand...

We used to love autograph hunting. I remember Alan Knott used to emerge in a disguise whenever Kent were in town, but would always sign when we rumbled him. 

The only player I can ever recall who point blank refused to sign a single autograph was Ian Botham - totally aloof, and I’ve always disliked him as a result, although he was fantastic to watch. I was lucky enough to be at Trent Bridge when he made his Test debut in 1977 against Australia - it was immediately obvious we had a talent in the ranks.

Other players were happy to stop and chat with the kids, signing autographs. Even the great West Indies sides of the 70’s were incredibly approachable. I took great pride, as a thirteen year old, in being able to look Joel Garner in the eye without having to stand on a chair.

Happy, happy days.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Too busy going around the world earning media wonga. They'd have to take a pay cut 😄
		
Click to expand...

Or parlay their status as "England Batting Consultant" into a pay rise?

Not that Virgil is getting much media dosh right now!


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Or parlay their status as "England Batting Consultant" into a pay rise?

Not that Virgil is getting much media dosh right now!
		
Click to expand...


on the commentary gravy train in aus isnt he?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			We used to love autograph hunting. I remember Alan Knott used to emerge in a disguise whenever Kent were in town, but would always sign when we rumbled him.

The only player I can ever recall who point blank refused to sign a single autograph was Ian Botham - totally aloof, and I’ve always disliked him as a result, although he was fantastic to watch. I was lucky enough to be at Trent Bridge when he made his Test debut in 1977 against Australia - it was immediately obvious we had a talent in the ranks.

Other players were happy to stop and chat with the kids, signing autographs. Even the great West Indies sides of the 70’s were incredibly approachable. I took great pride, as a thirteen year old, in being able to look Joel Garner in the eye without having to stand on a chair.

Happy, happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Boycott was the only one I found really difficult but managed to get it in the end. I saw Knott at a net the day before a test match and as I'd started keeping for my school asked him for any advice. He was so generous with his time. I can remember the thrill of getting the autograph of Viv Richards and Clive Lloyd, I think I got Botham after a one day match against Surrey. Being small it was easy to slip in and through the crowds to the front


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 29, 2021)

Just read yhe marks for the 3rd test. Anderson 9, 2 1’s and a ZERO! Never seen that before. Who do you think would be the 3 involved?


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Hameed 0, 2 from Buttler, Crawly and Malan for the 1s


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Bumrah a joy to watch


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			Hameed 0, 2 from Buttler, Crawly and Malan for the 1s
		
Click to expand...

Good try. Buttler 0 Hameed and Crawley 1 Malan 3 with around 4 more including the scorer for mot fiddling the score! They did not mention Siverwood


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Excellent Interview on Sky today with Nick Compton on Sky today, talked sense and thought Silverwood should be replaced and was wrong man initially. Captain Ron would approve of whom he suggested should now be in charge.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - was very good from Compton and also Butcher about Silverwood

He has far too much power for someone who isn’t good enough and it’s right that they should have gone with Kirsten

He has had 27 tests - lost 12 , drawn 9 and won 6


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I can confess to a degree of schadenfreude in the aftermath of an England cricket defeat. I enjoy watching the cricket but also the collective hand-wringing afterwards.

Consequently, I've read a few things over the last couple of days and most, like the comments in here, tend to be quite superficial; whether it's critcising the coaching or the domestic schedule. However, I found this article interesting as it takes a step back and, I think, makes a few reasonable observations that might point to a longer term problem with no quick fix. Basically highlighting access to the game at grassroots, lack of free to air tv coverage and, frankly, racism such as has been demonstrated at Yorkshire.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2021/dec/29/english-cricket-disarray-ashes-shambles-brexit

I hesitate to post it because of the brexit observation in the closing paragraph which is potentially contentious on here. Ignore that since whether you agree with it or not it's superfluous to the main thrust of the piece which is essentially that cricket needs to become more accessible and egalitarian at all levels if your national team is to thrive at the pinnacle.
		
Click to expand...

The state system has largely forgotten cricket since the 80's so there is nothing new there. Local clubs from all areas provide the bulk of players, have done for years, although I get that doesn't suit the angle of The Guardian. If the article were correct we wouldn't be near the top of the pile in all forms of the white ball game. This is a red ball, 5 day, issue.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			...
I hesitate to post it because of the brexit observation in the closing paragraph which is potentially contentious on here. Ignore that since whether you agree with it or not it's superfluous to the main thrust of the piece which is essentially that cricket needs to become more accessible and egalitarian at all levels if your national team is to thrive at the pinnacle.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about the 'B' reference. It was totally unrelated to the article..which was more a reminder of why I run through a lot of salt when I read Guardian articles. They are often only the canvas on which the 'journalist' paints his/her real bias. This article is certainly one of those! Mind you. For some, it might go some way to balancing the even more aggressive bias of Daily Mail 'journos'! I trust the above is seen as a criticism of the role of newspapers in UK, because that's it's meant to be - no more; no less.

As for the actual content of the article...As LT states, Red Ball cricket has been 'starved' by the attractions (primarily financial) of White Ball cricket!


----------



## DanFST (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I can confess to a degree of schadenfreude in the aftermath of an England cricket defeat. I enjoy watching the cricket but also the collective hand-wringing afterwards.

Consequently, I've read a few things over the last couple of days and most, like the comments in here, tend to be quite superficial; whether it's critcising the coaching or the domestic schedule. However, I found this article interesting as it takes a step back and, I think, makes a few reasonable observations that might point to a longer term problem with no quick fix. Basically highlighting access to the game at grassroots, lack of free to air tv coverage and, frankly, racism such as has been demonstrated at Yorkshire.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2021/dec/29/english-cricket-disarray-ashes-shambles-brexit

I hesitate to post it because of the brexit observation in the closing paragraph which is potentially contentious on here. Ignore that since whether you agree with it or not it's superfluous to the main thrust of the piece which is essentially that cricket needs to become more accessible and egalitarian at all levels if your national team is to thrive at the pinnacle.
		
Click to expand...


As someone who used to go behind the stumps Saturdays and Sundays. I think that's a bunch of rubbish. Local clubs provide the backbone and club cricket is thriving, with good funding from the ECB. I've faced Tymal Mills on a county council run pitch.

In 2020 the 55 man England squad was 26 private, 24 public and 5 educated overseas. The B word is unrelated, so no issue posting I don't think!

Edit: To clarify, not your post. The article itself


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I can confess to a degree of schadenfreude in the aftermath of an England cricket defeat. I enjoy watching the cricket but also the collective hand-wringing afterwards.

Consequently, I've read a few things over the last couple of days and most, like the comments in here, tend to be quite superficial; whether it's critcising the coaching or the domestic schedule. However, I found this article interesting as it takes a step back and, I think, makes a few reasonable observations that might point to a longer term problem with no quick fix. Basically highlighting access to the game at grassroots, lack of free to air tv coverage and, frankly, racism such as has been demonstrated at Yorkshire.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2021/dec/29/english-cricket-disarray-ashes-shambles-brexit

I hesitate to post it because of the brexit observation in the closing paragraph which is potentially contentious on here. Ignore that since whether you agree with it or not it's superfluous to the main thrust of the piece which is essentially that cricket needs to become more accessible and egalitarian at all levels if your national team is to thrive at the pinnacle.
		
Click to expand...


genuinely dont know where to start with that article, its almost as bad as Englands top order!!!


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Silverwood isolating for the 4th test, Thorpe in charge it seems


----------



## DanFST (Dec 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			Silverwood isolating for the 4th test, Thorpe in charge it seems
		
Click to expand...


Due to covid, or pitchforks?


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Due to covid, or pitchforks?
		
Click to expand...


the official line is covid.........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I've told you a million times not to exaggerate! 

Click to expand...

You missed literally from that 🤣 ( the misuse of that is currently my wife's pet hate. Thankfully it is not one I'm guilty of, phew)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Doesn't that actually support the argument, though? I'd assume significantly less than half the population attend a private school...
		
Click to expand...

It's overly simplistic to go down that route. The biggest issue for cricket in state schools is pitches. It's like golf, you can't expect the contractor, employed to cut the grass once a week, to actual prepare a wicket to a reasonable standard, same as greens in golf. There are other problems,  it's tricky to teach a group, hard to get the technique right, keep all interested, decent kit etc but pitches are the toughest. 

Clubs cover this, again as per golf. Most villages and towns have clubs, multiple clubs in larger towns, most will have junior sections. The club system is an excellent producer and feeder of players. Forget schools as the barometer, it's the wrong measure.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's overly simplistic to go down that route. The biggest issue for cricket in state schools is pitches. It's like golf, you can't expect the contractor, employed to cut the grass once a week, to actual prepare a wicket to a reasonable standard, same as greens in golf. There are other problems,  it's tricky to teach a group, hard to get the technique right, keep all interested, decent kit etc but pitches are the toughest.

Clubs cover this, again as per golf. Most villages and towns have clubs, multiple clubs in larger towns, most will have junior sections. The club system is an excellent producer and feeder of players. Forget schools as the barometer, it's the wrong measure.
		
Click to expand...


how many schools even have cricket on the curriculum?


----------



## DanFST (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Doesn't that actually support the argument, though? I'd assume significantly less than half the population attend a private school...
		
Click to expand...

That article is  "he would of said x, he would of said y". He exclaims "He would have said the pathways to cricket’s renewal and growth have been cut off, closed and neglected, making the game increasingly unsustainable at the grassroots, especially in state schools which have either had to sell their playing fields or never had them in the first place."


We could have this discussion! You would assume so, probably about 10% privately? so yeah way over represented! But is the reason as he states? I disagree.

Even in Scotland!!! The private sports curriculum for boys is. Rugby > another sport > Cricket. Whereas the state counterparts can be whatever you choose to play. I started privately educated but later went to state, I played cricket because my legs are made of dust after a football injuries. Cracking indoor nets and bowling machines, the lot. But still only a handful of us playing. Everyone else was playing football or athletics. With those numbers, why would they spend the time preparing a wicket? They'd sort out local clubs to come in give coaching from the travel pro and try and get the lads (and lady) to join! Then it was an instant transition to club cricket on weekends.

Then it comes to later in life. Playing Saturday and Sunday I would be at the club for 24 hours over a weekend. It's just too much of a commitment. This isn't mentioned once in the article, just blaming the system and ignorantly saying grassroots is fubar.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			how many schools even have cricket on the curriculum?
		
Click to expand...

I don't blame any school that doesn't. I was relieved when they stopped it at my school, it was dangerous because of the pitches.

The local clubs send coaches into junior schools up here, technically called 1st schools in a 3 tier system but no one will understand that, and take care of initially getting kids into the game but that stops when they go to big school. In all honesty, like golf, it is better to concentrate on the club's, support them and they bring the next generation through. Forget high schools.

The support from the ECB was pretty good at that level in my experience. Others may have had a more negative experience but mine was only positive.


----------



## DanFST (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			That's why Scotland are so bad at it. Literally (@Lord Tyrion) everyone who's ever played cricket is in the national squad.... 

Click to expand...

As a Scot, why do they even bother making kids play it? 75% of our "summer" cricket sessions were indoors due to the weather.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't blame any school that doesn't. I was relieved when they stopped it at my school, it was dangerous because of the pitches.

The local clubs send coaches into junior schools up here, technically called 1st schools in a 3 tier system but no one will understand that, and take care of initially getting kids into the game but that stops when they go to big school. In all honesty, like golf, it is better to concentrate on the club's, support them and they bring the next generation through. Forget high schools.

The support from the ECB was pretty good at that level in my experience. Others may have had a more negative experience but mine was only positive.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but genuinely how many schools actually play more than a couple of hours cricket a year? I know how few it was 25 years ago and expect it hasnt got better


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			I agree but genuinely how many schools actually play more than a couple of hours cricket a year?
		
Click to expand...

High school? Don't know. My son played club cricket, pretty sure he didn't play any in school. 

In 1st schools, infants etc the sessions are tasters really, same as with a number of sports. Lots of sports fighting for space. The clubs need to engage with local schools, get a foot in the door, pull the kids in so that they come to their junior club sessions. 

I'm a bit blasé about the necessity of schools to cricket. Growing up in the nw of England and living now in the ne of England it is clubs not schools that drive the sport in my experience. The influence of schools is minimal, hence why I don't think they are an accurate barometer to use.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's overly simplistic to go down that route. The biggest issue for cricket in state schools is pitches. It's like golf, you can't expect the contractor, employed to cut the grass once a week, to actual prepare a wicket to a reasonable standard, same as greens in golf. There are other problems,  it's tricky to teach a group, hard to get the technique right, keep all interested, decent kit etc but pitches are the toughest.
...
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with 'plastic' pitches? No massive effort involved, simply 'standard' mowing of 'outfield'.
My village team 'resurrected' a ground with one and, with the help of an ex-County player who was a teacher (perhaps even Head Master!) at the local (private and posh) school, brought a couple of local players on sufficiently to challenge at near County level.

It's classic 'grass roots' approach that, given sufficient support by higher bodies, works well. It's when the folk in those 'higher bodies' get lazy that 'the sysyem' breaks down!


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			What's wrong with 'plastic' pitches? No massive effort involved, simply 'standard' mowing of 'outfield'.
My village team 'resurrected' a ground with one and, with the help of an ex-County player who was a teacher (perhaps even Head Master!) at the local (private and posh) school, brought a couple of local players on sufficiently to challenge at near County level.

It's classic 'grass roots' approach that, given sufficient support by higher bodies, works well. It's when the folk in those 'higher bodies' get lazy that 'the sysyem' breaks down!
		
Click to expand...


they need as much if not more work than grass pitches or they become utterly lethal, got to the point where I refused to bat on artificial wickets


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			...
I'm a bit blasé about the necessity of schools to cricket. Growing up in the nw of England and living now in the ne of England it is clubs not schools that drive the sport in my experience. The influence of schools is minimal, hence why I don't think they are an accurate barometer to use.
		
Click to expand...

I think your son's experience might have been a bit unusual. I believe its from schools to clubs tht's the important link. And, of course, getting the training/incentive within schools in the first place! Otherwise, there's no interest in finding a club after leaving the school!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			What's wrong with 'plastic' pitches? No massive effort involved, simply 'standard' mowing of 'outfield'.
My village team 'resurrected' a ground with one and, with the help of an ex-County player who was a teacher (perhaps even Head Master!) at the local (private and posh) school, brought a couple of local players on sufficiently to challenge at near County level.

It's classic 'grass roots' approach that, given sufficient support by higher bodies, works well. It's when the folk in those 'higher bodies' get lazy that 'the sysyem' breaks down!
		
Click to expand...

Alternatively, point the kids towards a club that has proper wickets, proper outfield, proper nets, proper coaches. The club network is sophisticated and very effective. 

Schools can't cover every sport effectively, let them contract some out to clubs


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Alternatively, point the kids towards a club that has proper wickets, proper outfield, proper nets, proper coaches. The club network is sophisticated and very effective.

Schools can't cover every sport effectively, let them contract some out to clubs
		
Click to expand...


the bit i never understood is why schools rarely arrange to use club facilities for a couple of hours in the week, 2 hour session in the nets and fielding drills on the outfield with the odd game? the links between the two really do need to be stronger


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			I think your son's experience might have been a bit unusual. I believe its from schools to clubs tht's the important link. And, of course, getting the training/incentive within schools in the first place! Otherwise, there's no interest in finding a club after leaving the school!
		
Click to expand...

The clubs in my area, Northumberland, have junior sections with kids from 8 and upwards, boys and girls. They are hooked in then and so what happens in schools after that is irrelevant.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			they need as much if not more work than grass pitches or they become utterly lethal, got to the point where I refused to bat on artificial wickets
		
Click to expand...

Well, the 2 (out of 2!) I had experience with must have been well made! They had little or no specific maintenance, but played well enough for me to score a century on each - and keep wicket pretty close in to our ex-County bowler! I can certainly understand how they could 'turn lethal' though!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			the bit i never understood is why schools rarely arrange to use club facilities for a couple of hours in the week, 2 hour session in the nets and fielding drills on the outfield with the odd game? the links between the two really do need to be stronger
		
Click to expand...

It was the other way around for us!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The clubs in my area, Northumberland, have junior sections with kids from 8 and upwards, boys and girls. They are hooked in then and so what happens in schools after that is irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

That's the reverse of what I experienced in Berkshire - but both can be made to work, if folk have the appropriate 'drive'!


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Well, the 2 (out of 2!) I had experience with must have been well made! They had little or no specific maintenance, but played well enough for me to score a century on each - and keep wicket pretty close in to our ex-County bowler! I can certainly understand how they could 'turn lethal' though!
		
Click to expand...


most are left in the middle of a field, often in the middle of town or public parks etc. funnily enough it becomes the driest, warmest part for those in the park after hours etc, was common to turn up to see fag burns in the matting, broken glasses/bottles and worse on a saturday morning at our 3rd team pitch. Fencing/roping it off was just seen as a further challenge. one time we turned up to a ground and their 3rd team pitch has been used as the base for an impromptu bonfire the night before, the third team came and watched our game. Thats without the general deterioration of badly laid bases that would crack or move, mattings that creased or rutted etc at least with a grass pitch you could tell almost immediately if it was going to be dangerous!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			the bit i never understood is why schools rarely arrange to use club facilities for a couple of hours in the week, 2 hour session in the nets and fielding drills on the outfield with the odd game? the links between the two really do need to be stronger
		
Click to expand...

I would guess it comes down to distance between the school and club, organising transport, time missed to get there and back etc.

You are dead right though, it is an ideal solution. My sons club had a brilliant junior section, they employed a junior coordinator and part of their job was to link with schools, create a link. I was part of the junior committee and know how much was put on a plate for schools, offers to use our ground included as you suggest, but we were met with a consistent wall of apathy. It was not for lack of trying.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I would guess it comes down to distance between the school and club, organising transport, time missed to get there and back etc.

You are dead right though, it is an ideal solution. My sons club had a brilliant junior section, they employed a junior coordinator and part of their job was to link with schools, create a link. I was part of the junior committee and know how much was put on a plate for schools, offers to use our ground included as you suggest, but we were met with a consistent wall of apathy. It was not for lack of trying.
		
Click to expand...

yeah similar to how it was at our school/club when I was younger (and still today as much as I see of it).

i got contacted by the county as a 12 year old I think it was and they asked who was the cricket master at our school, I asked the school who shrugged and said they didnt have one, they could contact the head of PE if they wanted, the county didnt comprehend a school not having a cricket master. said a lot about both. sadly doesnt seem to have changed greatly 35 years later


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			most are left in the middle of a field, often in the middle of town or public parks etc. funnily enough it becomes the driest, warmest part for those in the park after hours etc, was common to turn up to see fag burns in the matting, broken glasses/bottles and worse on a saturday morning at our 3rd team pitch. Fencing/roping it off was just seen as a further challenge. one time we turned up to a ground and their 3rd team pitch has been used as the base for an impromptu bonfire the night before, the third team came and watched our game. Thats without the general deterioration of badly laid bases that would crack or move, mattings that creased or rutted etc at least with a grass pitch you could tell almost immediately if it was going to be dangerous!!!
		
Click to expand...

That's a real shame - and a huge waste of money too!
There DOES need to be commitment from whichever authority provides them to 'optimise' their use - or at least not let the money spent be wasted!


----------



## Mudball (Dec 30, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Would be great to see a SA win..
		
Click to expand...

i see SA lost 4 wickets today… so a win is unlikely for them. Rain draw or an Indian win ..  a proper Boxing Day match


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2021)

Gary Kirsten chucking his name into the ring to coach England https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...rica-coach-if-role-is-limited-to-test-cricket


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Gary Kirsten chucking his name into the ring to coach England https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...rica-coach-if-role-is-limited-to-test-cricket

Click to expand...


bit of luck someone will pick it up and chuck it out of the ring, along with Langers..........


----------



## Wilson (Dec 30, 2021)

I see Quinton De Kock has retired from Test Cricket at 29, wants to spend more time with his family as his wife is about to have their first child - will keep playing white ball Cricket.


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2021)

Wilson said:



			I see Quinton De Kock has retired from Test Cricket at 29, wants to spend more time with his family as his wife is about to have their first child - will keep playing white ball Cricket.
		
Click to expand...


will be solely an IPL cricketer and T20 gun for hire inside 12 mths, not unpredictable after what happened earlier in the year


----------



## greenone (Dec 30, 2021)

Kaz said:



			That's why Scotland are so bad at it. Literally (@Lord Tyrion) everyone who's ever played cricket is in the national squad.... 

Click to expand...

15-20 years ago the only place in the UK with more cricket teams per head of population higher than Aberdeen/shire was Yorkshire. It soon changed when kids couldn't see it on terrestrial TV.


----------



## fundy (Dec 31, 2021)

one of the Aussie batters has tested positive, rumoured to be Travis Head

fully expect the England side are searching for flights home lol


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			one of the Aussie batters has tested positive, rumoured to be Travis Head

fully expect the England side are searching for flights home lol
		
Click to expand...

3 weeks’ too late!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2021)

Pietersen spouting off about a 100 franchise style of championship. https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...fit-from-a-hundred-style-red-ball-competition 

Definitely not the way forward in my eyes


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2022)

Rain looking like Englands MVP this week, hes got a big few days ahead to secure a draw 

Stunning result for Bangladesh to win in NZ by 8 wickets overnight!!!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			Rain looking like Englands MVP this week, hes got a big few days ahead to secure a draw 

Click to expand...

I did wonder if Australia were trying to make a game of it by winning the toss and choosing to bat on a greenish wicket with cloudy conditions. Maybe they're fed up winning so easily and wanted more of a challenge.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pietersen spouting off about a 100 franchise style of championship. https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...fit-from-a-hundred-style-red-ball-competition

Definitely not the way forward in my eyes
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the ECB need to think outside the box, the current status isn't working so a radical change may be the best way forward as little tweaks are unlikely to change much going forward


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Maybe the ECB need to think outside the box, the current status isn't working so a radical change may be the best way forward as little tweaks are unlikely to change much going forward
		
Click to expand...


What does this actually improve apart from getting a huge marketing budget and the ECB actually considering games in the summer (things they could do with the county champs immediately), all it does is rename div 1, alienate the div 2 counties, allow more overseas players in whilst still relying on the counties to do all the work in actually running the game, developing players etc. Oh yeah it takes 100% control to the ecb not the counties. Lets run down the current version making it impossible to succeed then create a white elephant, been such a success for the undred lets do it again haha


I agree the ECB do need to think outside the box, this isnt thinking outside the box, this is just remarketing and rescheduling what already exists whilst centralising financial control to enable some very large egos to be paid lots of money for a rebrand!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pietersen spouting off about a 100 franchise style of championship. https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...fit-from-a-hundred-style-red-ball-competition

Definitely not the way forward in my eyes
		
Click to expand...

I agree, not the way forward. He’s proposing bringing in overseas players for England’s players to learn from. How do England’s next generation of players learn when they’re unlikely to be included in such an elitist set-up?

First of all, I’d do away with central contracts. Secondly, ‘England’s players should be active in the County Championship, a) to keep themselves sharp, and b) to give up and coming players the chance to shine against England’s best. Thirdly, look at how the best cricketing nations in the world have structured their domestic game and pinch the best ideas from there.

Finally, has the set up in England changed that much in the last 5 years? Yes, some tweaking with the structure is needed but the short version is there’s currently a dirth of talent. Why aren’t decent county level players coming through? Maybe because there isn’t enough emphasis placed on the county set-up/games. Instead of chasing every £ and developing other forms of the game, maybe accept that the county game should be targeted.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 5, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			I agree, not the way forward. He’s proposing bringing in overseas players for England’s players to learn from. How do England’s next generation of players learn when they’re unlikely to be included in such an elitist set-up?

First of all, I’d do away with central contracts. Secondly, ‘England’s players should be active in the County Championship, a) to keep themselves sharp, and b) to give up and coming players the chance to shine against England’s best. Thirdly, look at how the best cricketing nations in the world have structured their domestic game and pinch the best ideas from there.

Finally, has the set up in England changed that much in the last 5 years? Yes, some tweaking with the structure is needed but the short version is there’s currently a dirth of talent. Why aren’t decent county level players coming through? Maybe because there isn’t enough emphasis placed on the county set-up/games. Instead of chasing every £ and developing other forms of the game, maybe accept that the county game should be targeted.
		
Click to expand...

The central contracts are a bit of an issue. Kids see their favourite players play for England and then ask to see them at club level. Great, another convert to cricket but no as the England players rarely play any club cricket. Having the England players on duty would be a good first step into getting kids to watch long format county cricket.


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The central contracts are a bit of an issue. Kids see their favourite players play for England and then ask to see them at club level. Great, another convert to cricket but no as the England players rarely play any club cricket. Having the England players on duty would be a good first step into getting kids to watch long format county cricket.
		
Click to expand...


why do you need a franchise structure for the england players to play at that level, what you need to do is reduce the schedules (not adding more formats as the ecb currently are)


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2022)

England cricket schedule this year, add in the IPL and a few other comps

https://wisden.com/stories/england-cricket-schedule-full-list-of-test-odi-and-t20i-fixtures-in-2022

Franchising red ball cricket doesnt change this and make players available more


----------



## GB72 (Jan 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			why do you need a franchise structure for the england players to play at that level, what you need to do is reduce the schedules (not adding more formats as the ecb currently are)
		
Click to expand...

Don't need a franchised structure (not sure I said you did). What would help is releasing England players back to their counties more often so as supporters can see them play. That would also allow more players to be exposed to test cricket as they fill in the gaps left by established players who are back at their county.


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Don't need a franchised structure (not sure I said you did). What would help is releasing England players back to their counties more often so as supporters can see them play. That would also allow more players to be exposed to test cricket as they fill in the gaps left by established players who are back at their county.
		
Click to expand...


wasnt saying you did but theres a rhetoric that reducing the number of sides via a franchise structure will mean the england internationals play at this level in red ball cricket, the only way that happens is a reduction in how much cricket those players are required to play across 4 formats at international franchise and county levels and that only comes from a complete schedule rewrite which isnt happening


----------



## Mudball (Jan 5, 2022)

In some proper matches today… 

Bangladesh put an end to Kiwi’s winning streak in test… 

India v SA wonderfully poised for tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 5, 2022)

Kaz said:



			I can confess to a degree of schadenfreude in the aftermath of an England cricket defeat. I enjoy watching the cricket but also the collective hand-wringing afterwards.

Consequently, I've read a few things over the last couple of days and most, like the comments in here, tend to be quite superficial; whether it's critcising the coaching or the domestic schedule. However, I found this article interesting as it takes a step back and, I think, makes a few reasonable observations that might point to a longer term problem with no quick fix. Basically highlighting access to the game at grassroots, lack of free to air tv coverage and, frankly, racism such as has been demonstrated at Yorkshire.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2021/dec/29/english-cricket-disarray-ashes-shambles-brexit

I hesitate to post it because of the brexit observation in the closing paragraph which is potentially contentious on here. Ignore that since whether you agree with it or not it's superfluous to the main thrust of the piece which is essentially that cricket needs to become more accessible and egalitarian at all levels if your national team is to thrive at the pinnacle.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing - I don't agree with anything in the article, but it's good to read a different point of view.

I think we need to remember that England are the current ODI World Champions. They were also comfortably the best team at the T20 World Cup, but sadly that tournament was decided by a coin toss rather than cricket. Cricket in England is alive and well!

About 15 years ago, the ECB set out a goal for England to be the top test team - and this was achieved in 2011. During that period, the white ball form suffered, so the ECB set a goal to be the top ODI team - and this was achieved in 2018. But look what's happened to the test team. It's all about focus and allocation of resources, but it takes several years to develop the talent coming through.

If we want to discuss a real decline, then let's look at the West Indies, which dominated the game through the 80s into the mid-90s but is now an absolute shambles.

One thing I will agree though, is the structural racism / lack of inclusivity which has hindered the development of ethnic minority talent at county level. It's not necessarily overt racism, but there is clearly something hindering ethnic minorities transitioning to the elite game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2022)

sunshine said:



			If we want to discuss a real decline, then let's look at the West Indies, which dominated the game through the 80s into the mid-90s but is now an absolute shambles.

One thing I will agree though, is the structural racism / lack of inclusivity which has hindered the development of ethnic minority talent at county level. It's not necessarily overt racism, but there is clearly something hindering ethnic minorities transitioning to the elite game.
		
Click to expand...

But wasn't a lot of that to do with the board and rows with the team so players were unavailable for selection or chose not to play?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2022)

South Africa getting closer to the target set by India to win. Chased this with good intent so far.

Pitch is doing loads. Overhead conditions are bowler friendly and there could be rain. Weather forecast looks very iffy tomorrow too.

40 runs to get with 7 wickets in hand......

Seen this movie before.


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2022)

Captainron said:



			South Africa getting closer to the target set by India to win. Chased this with good intent so far.

Pitch is doing loads. Overhead conditions are bowler friendly and there could be rain. Weather forecast looks very iffy tomorrow too.

40 runs to get with 7 wickets in hand......

Seen this movie before.

Click to expand...

not evens the saffers.......


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2022)

Winners! 

Getting a bit tetchy out there too. Some very fiery characters in this Indian line up. 

Now to Cape Town


----------



## Junior (Jan 6, 2022)

Take a bow Dean Elgar .   Gutsy  knock.  Does he have an British passport ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2022)

Junior said:



			Take a bow Dean Elgar .   Gutsy  knock.  Does he have an British passport ?
		
Click to expand...

We'd coach any talent out of him within a series


----------



## Mudball (Jan 6, 2022)

What a week in Test cricket.. 

Bangladesh beat Kiwis
SA beat India..

… must be the week when minnows take down the big boys…

Come on England… It’s coming home


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2022)

Fantastic result for Bangladesh


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 7, 2022)

Well,  woke up and what did i find ...

Bairstow having a good knock and Stokes did well,  but the rest a shambles. Wood scored a few but played like an idiot to get them .

Is there not scope within the rules for us to concede the series as 5-0 and come home. That way we'd stop wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 7, 2022)

Great to see someone achieving individual success for England at last but, collectively, another utter shambles, the scorecard littered with failure. But for Bairstow and Stokes we would not have made three figures.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Well,  woke up and what did i find ...

Bairstow having a good knock and Stokes did well,  but the rest a shambles. Wood scored a few but played like an idiot to get them .
		
Click to expand...

I'm okay with Wood having the licence to do that. Broad has had the same for a while as well. If he comes off then he scores quickly and swings momentum. If he doesn't, he is a tailender and we shouldn't be relying on him. He can smash it, his boycott defence is not quite up there 😄. You can't have the last 4 doing that but 1 at least should have free reign.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 7, 2022)

I hope Buttler enjoys his last 3 innings as a Test player, I'm gutted for him as I really wanted him in the side for his batting, but he looks like he's so confused about how to play this format, so Foakes needs to come in after this series.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jan 7, 2022)

Butter has suffered, as have a few others from the fragile top 3. Until we get a mentally and technically proficient opening partnership we will always be on the back foot. Root, Stokes, Pope, Buttler should be a powerful middle order but they are always in too early with fresh bowlers, a newer ball who have the momentum. Confidence is shot now and it all stems from that opening pair.
What gets my goat is Burns, Sibley, Hameed are all technically flawed which gets exposed at test level. It's interesting to watch the Fletcher interview where he talks about how he spotted the likes of Tres, Jones, Harmison who weren't on the selectors radar. We need someone like that to identify talent and mentality.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jan 7, 2022)

Also to pick up on a point earlier I think the state schools cricket is a red herring. We need more kids from state school background playing but there is a mechanism already there which needs to exploited. Primary schools are crying out for kids sports coaching. The ECB should be in there offering short 6 week fun courses to those kids then linking them to the extensive club cricket network. Then they need to ensure the club coaches are supported and not just sent on a 2 day course and left to it. 

The hardest thing we found was recruiting non cricket background kids, that to me is the job of the ECB, and then it's about ensuring they stay in the game which comes down to good coaching. Fuel on the fire is what the ECB needs, kids love cricket when made fun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Also to pick up on a point earlier I think the state schools cricket is a red herring. We need more kids from state school background playing but there is a mechanism already there which needs to exploited. Primary schools are crying out for kids sports coaching. The ECB should be in there offering short 6 week fun courses to those kids then linking them to the extensive club cricket network. Then they need to ensure the club coaches are supported and not just sent on a 2 day course and left to it.

The hardest thing we found was recruiting non cricket background kids, that to me is the job of the ECB, and then it's about ensuring they stay in the game which comes down to good coaching. Fuel on the fire is what the ECB needs, kids love cricket when made fun.
		
Click to expand...

Surely this only reinforces the shorter formats (which at school level I get) but kids will start being coached white ball techniques so once they progress they won't have the tehnique to stay in and build an innings


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Also to pick up on a point earlier I think the state schools cricket is a red herring. We need more kids from state school background playing but there is a mechanism already there which needs to exploited. Primary schools are crying out for kids sports coaching. The ECB should be in there offering short 6 week fun courses to those kids then linking them to the extensive club cricket network. Then they need to ensure the club coaches are supported and not just sent on a 2 day course and left to it.

The hardest thing we found was recruiting non cricket background kids, that to me is the job of the ECB, and then it's about ensuring they stay in the game which comes down to good coaching. Fuel on the fire is what the ECB needs, kids love cricket when made fun.
		
Click to expand...

The ECB do this through the club network. They offer week long summer courses at primary aged level, all fun style of the game, not left elbow up, forward defensive of the past. They also employ full time county co-ordinators to push these, organise, promote etc. Clubs are keen as it brings in potential new members. Lots of money is thrown at this. 

Unless things have dropped off a cliff in the last 3-4 years, the time I have been out of junior cricket, then the ECB already do a pretty decent job on this front, certainly in Northumberland.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2022)

As Funky says, an abysmal top order at Test level isn’t going to see many Tests won. Just 1 in 12 now. Middle order being expected to play like openers. At least the run rate of the England bowlers looks reasonable even if they’re not taking wickets quickly enough. For me, 3 new batters at the top of the order. Sort that and I might be tempted to give Buttler another chance.

Also very close on the horizon is Anderson’s 40th birthday, and Broad’s 36th. Just who looks like coming through as main attack bowlers?


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jan 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surely this only reinforces the shorter formats (which at school level I get) but kids will start being coached white ball techniques so once they progress they won't have the tehnique to stay in and build an innings
		
Click to expand...

Kids have always been taught in the shorter format at school or club cricket. When they are identified as talented and go to a county, that's where what they're being coached needs to be looked at.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jan 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The ECB do this through the club network. They offer week long summer courses at primary aged level, all fun style of the game, not left elbow up, forward defensive of the past. They also employ full time county co-ordinators to push these, organise, promote etc. Clubs are keen as it brings in potential new members. Lots of money is thrown at this.

Unless things have dropped off a cliff in the last 3-4 years, the time I have been out of junior cricket, then the ECB already do a pretty decent job on this front, certainly in Northumberland.
		
Click to expand...

I've been out of coaching for a few years now so good to know it's going on. Engagement in most non football sports is an issue and it would be interesting to know why the talent pool seems to be reducing. I know at my county Yorkshire we used to have a conveyor belt of exciting young talent and that seems to have dried up in recent years.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surely this only reinforces the shorter formats (which at school level I get) but kids will start being coached white ball techniques so once they progress they won't have the tehnique to stay in and build an innings
		
Click to expand...

In the first instance, it’s about getting them excited enough to want to come back for more. I’m not sure what age you have in mind for more formal (defensive) coaching but I wouldn’t start it too early either.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			In the first instance, it’s about getting them excited enough to want to come back for more. I’m not sure what age you have in mind for more formal (defensive) coaching but I wouldn’t start it too early either.
		
Click to expand...

They take the same approach that golf does now. Get them hitting big and hard, get them engaged. They will resolve the technical details later but for now let them whack it.


----------



## Junior (Jan 7, 2022)

I just watched some of the 4th day.  I'm afraid we are papering over the cracks.   Bairstowe, Stokes and Wood  got a few which is great but they play with such hard hands.  Stokes appears to want to get from 25 to a 100 in 20 balls.   I'm sure the "that's the way he plays" brigade will shoot me down but imagine if he was coached to play it late, hit it when it's under your eyes type of style.  He could be a Jaque Kallis with all his natural ability.  He just needs to be selfish and not appear to want to tee off all the time thus giving his wicket away.

Buttler, Crawley are the same.  Hard hands going at the ball.  I think Graham Thorpe needs to take a look at his coaching for test team.  Whatever he's doing, it isn't working.

With regards to junior cricket.  I can only speak from personal experience but I've never seen it as vibrant and engaging as it has been these past 2 years.  The "All Stars" program gets kids involved at a very early age and the 3 clubs closest to me, (2 what I would say are village and one a local Prem team) are all over subscribed.   I've never seen so many young girls playing the game.   You then get some fall out through the age groups but clubs now have so may age group teams  (from u10s to u18s) and  this can only be a good thing but we won't see the rewards for quite some time yet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I've been out of coaching for a few years now so good to know it's going on. Engagement in most non football sports is an issue and it would be interesting to know why the talent pool seems to be reducing. I know at my county Yorkshire we used to have a conveyor belt of exciting young talent and that seems to have dried up in recent years.
		
Click to expand...

I played for Cheshire for a number of years at schools county level. The trip to Yorkshire to get our annual anihilation was always a pleasure . Any other county we might have a chance against, including Lancashire, but Yorkshire was always one way. Their talent pool was immense and if it has dried up then they need to have a long hard look at themselves, looks like it is happening of course.

The club my son was at up here, Blagdon Park, was a brilliant place that fully bought into the junior side of the game. They were not big and so had to earn each member. It was through being on the junior committee that I saw what was happening. There were / are bigger and sexier clubs that could sit back and didn't have to worry but his club really worked hard with the ECB, local schools, head teachers etc. The help is there, the money is there, it's all about having someone, or multiple people, prepared to put the time in. I appreciate different counties may have less enthusiastic regional development officers but we were well served here.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jan 7, 2022)

Junior said:



			I just watched some of the 4th day.  I'm afraid we are papering over the cracks.   Bairstowe, Stokes and Wood  got a few which is great but they play with such hard hands.  Stokes appears to want to get from 25 to a 100 in 20 balls.   I'm sure the "that's the way he plays" brigade will shoot me down but imagine if he was coached to play it late, hit it when it's under your eyes type of style.  He could be a Jaque Kallis with all his natural ability.  He just needs to be selfish and not appear to want to tee off all the time thus giving his wicket away.

Buttler, Crawley are the same.  Hard hands going at the ball.  I think Graham Thorpe needs to take a look at his coaching for test team.  Whatever he's doing, it isn't working.

With regards to junior cricket.  I can only speak from personal experience but I've never seen it as vibrant and engaging as it has been these past 2 years.  The "All Stars" program gets kids involved at a very early age and the 3 clubs closest to me, (2 what I would say are village and one a local Prem team) are all over subscribed.   I've never seen so many young girls playing the game.   You then get some fall out through the age groups but clubs now have so may age group teams  (from u10s to u18s) and  this can only be a good thing but we won't see the rewards for quite some time yet.
		
Click to expand...

That last paragraph is great to hear and gives hope for the future. If there's plenty of engagement then the talent will be there and it's just the higher level coaching and fixture structure that needs sorting.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2022)

Junior said:



			I just watched some of the 4th day.  I'm afraid we are papering over the cracks.   Bairstowe, Stokes and Wood  got a few which is great but they play with such hard hands.  Stokes appears to want to get from 25 to a 100 in 20 balls.   I'm sure the "that's the way he plays" brigade will shoot me down but imagine if he was coached to play it late, hit it when it's under your eyes type of style.  He could be a Jaque Kallis with all his natural ability.  He just needs to be selfish and not appear to want to tee off all the time thus giving his wicket away.

Buttler, Crawley are the same.  Hard hands going at the ball.  I think Graham Thorpe needs to take a look at his coaching for test team.  Whatever he's doing, it isn't working.

With regards to junior cricket.  I can only speak from personal experience but I've never seen it as vibrant and engaging as it has been these past 2 years.  The "All Stars" program gets kids involved at a very early age and the 3 clubs closest to me, (2 what I would say are village and one a local Prem team) are all over subscribed.   I've never seen so many young girls playing the game.   You then get some fall out through the age groups but clubs now have so may age group teams  (from u10s to u18s) and  this can only be a good thing but we won't see the rewards for quite some time yet.
		
Click to expand...

The irony of this of course is that Thorpe himself is exactly the type of player you quote we need, I agree incidentally. He played with soft hands, ball under his nose. We may be getting nostalgic at this point


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm okay with Wood having the licence to do that. Broad has had the same for a while as well. If he comes off then he scores quickly and swings momentum. If he doesn't, he is a tailender and we shouldn't be relying on him. He can smash it, his boycott defence is not quite up there 😄. You can't have the last 4 doing that but 1 at least should have free reign.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you're right.  But given the dire position we're in, I thought he was just slashing away unnecessarily. And even a slogger shouldn't have had his bat anywhere near where it was to the ball that got him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Perhaps you're right.  But given the dire position we're in, I thought he was just slashing away unnecessarily. And even a slogger shouldn't have had his bat anywhere near where it was to the ball that got him.
		
Click to expand...

He is local to me, Ashington lad, so I may be more forgiving than I should be . Still lives there, plays golf locally, comes into the town where I live to shop. When that style comes off everyone claps, when it doesn't they are a muppet. I get your point though and wouldn't put up much of an argument against it.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 7, 2022)

Just seen Sam Billings has been added to Ashes squad as cover for the keepers.  He might be close as playing in Big Bash but, as usual, little or no red ball cricket in last few months.  What is the point of having Lions squad playing red ball cricket in Australia but picking other players?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 7, 2022)

The issue is that even at under 15 level the County squads only play 50 over cricket as thier longest format. So in order to get noticed, you need to score your runs at a clip. A 70 not out at the top of the order is not really encouraged as it wastes balls.

It takes real effort to bat for a long period of time and the better prospects don't get that opportunity for time in the middle.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is local to me, Ashington lad, so I may be more forgiving than I should be . Still lives there, plays golf locally, comes into the town where I live to shop. When that style comes off everyone claps, when it doesn't they are a muppet. I get your point though and wouldn't put up much of an argument against it.
		
Click to expand...

To give him credit though, he's now likely to be near the top of the tour's run scoring list


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Just seen Sam Billings has been added to Ashes squad as cover for the keepers.  He might be close as playing in Big Bash but, as usual, little or no red ball cricket in last few months.  What is the point of having Lions squad playing red ball cricket in Australia but picking other players?
		
Click to expand...


Lions squad went home weeks ago


----------



## Neilds (Jan 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			Lions squad went home weeks ago
		
Click to expand...

More great planning!


----------



## sunshine (Jan 7, 2022)

Wilson said:



			I hope Buttler enjoys his last 3 innings as a Test player, I'm gutted for him as I really wanted him in the side for his batting, but he looks like he's so confused about how to play this format, so Foakes needs to come in after this series.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Buttler would be awesome coming in once the top order have built a platform. But that doesn't ever happen.

I'd like to see Buttler open in the next test. He has a pretty good record as an opener in T20... he can't do any worse than the current openers.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 8, 2022)

Mmm, 358 to win with all 2nd innings wickets remaining. On a wicket that was spitting I’d be surprised if they make 250.

On another note, just saying, I might have a radical idea for the final Test in terms of who opens. Why not Anderson? Once again he finishes ‘not out.’


----------



## fundy (Jan 8, 2022)

If the weather forecast is right if they get to 250 itll be a draw!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2022)

So they managed a draw. Avoided the 5-0. Still the worse team by a fair distance in the contest.


----------



## fenwayrich (Jan 9, 2022)

If Cummins hadn't kept their 2nd innings alive so that Khawaja could get to his century we'd have lost comfortably again. A slightly better effort than the first three games, but still very poor.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2022)

So it appears we are celebrating not having our backsides handed to us on a platter…..

Hmmmm


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 9, 2022)

fenwayrich said:



			If Cummins hadn't kept their 2nd innings alive so that Khawaja could get to his century we'd have lost comfortably again. A slightly better effort than the first three games, but still very poor.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. The fact this draw, where we clung on, is being celebrated like a series clinching victory, just about says it all. I’ve said it previously and will do so again, this Australian side are nothing special, and they have absolutely battered us from the first ball of the series.

And if Hameed plays another Test match there is something very wrong. His technique is nowhere near good enough to be a Test opener.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Agreed. The fact this draw, where we clung on, is being celebrated like a series clinching victory, just about says it all. I’ve said it previously and will do so again, this Australian side are nothing special, and they have absolutely battered us from the first ball of the series.

And if Hameed plays another Test match there is something very wrong. His technique is nowhere near good enough to be a Test opener.
		
Click to expand...

burns and Crawley to open?

Stokes is looking doubtful as a bowler but easily makes it as a batsman. 

Buttler out too by the sounds.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 9, 2022)

Billings to keep, he captains Kent, so a good showing might throw his hat in the ring for the summer


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 9, 2022)

Captainron said:



			burns and Crawley to open?

Stokes is looking doubtful as a bowler but easily makes it as a batsman.

Buttler out too by the sounds.
		
Click to expand...

I think Burns will perhaps make it. Despite an equally (if not more so) awful technique and a poor series, he has more pedigree at this level than Hameed.

Buttler is coming home and whilst Stokes is staying on I see absolutely nothing to be gained, and everything to lose, by playing an all rounder with a side strain as a batter only. He surely needs rest and treatment.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 9, 2022)

Jordan Thompson is already in Hobart playing for the Hurricanes if England need an exciting all rounder to replace the Ginger Ninja!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Jordan Thompson is already in Hobart playing for the Hurricanes if England need an exciting all rounder to replace the Ginger Ninja!
		
Click to expand...

He’s a decent little player. Performed very well for Yorkshire in the past season.  He was a junior at Pudsey St Lawrence when I was playing there. Dad was an amazing player too.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 9, 2022)

Captainron said:



			He’s a decent little player. Performed very well for Yorkshire in the past season.  He was a junior at Pudsey St Lawrence when I was playing there. Dad was an amazing player too.
		
Click to expand...

He's been decent for a couple of years, and he is the kind of cricketer who seems to make things happen.  The yard of pace he put on last year convinced me he might have an international future!


----------



## sunshine (Jan 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I admire your optimism but what do you base that statement on? Unless Malan and Root keep being allowed to bat instead of others, they could take places 1-6 , and our bowlers find a way to stop the Aussies I'm seeing nothing in those first two games that suggest anything other than 5-0.

Throw me a crumb of comfort.
		
Click to expand...

Oh ye of little faith.

2. There must be some rain forecast at some point. It does rain in Australia sometimes.
3. We took this [2nd] test match all the way to the final session. There must be hope we can last one session longer in the next 3 matches to scrape a backs to the wall draw.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Oh ye of little faith.

2. There must be some rain forecast at some point. It does rain in Australia sometimes.
3. We took this [2nd] test match all the way to the final session. There must be hope we can last one session longer in the next 3 matches to scrape a backs to the wall draw.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. I'm not sure my slice of humble pie is a very big piece 😆. 3-0 down and scraped a draw in the 4th test in the scrapeiest fashion. Fair point though, it can't be 5-0 now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2022)

Think England need a big performance in the last test if only to carry any sort shred of confidence going forward into the next test series. Really not sure Root can keep the captaincy. Seems out of nick, devoid of any tactical nous to change a game or to inspire


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think England need a big performance in the last test if only to carry any sort shred of confidence going forward into the next test series. Really not sure Root can keep the captaincy. Seems out of nick, devoid of any tactical nous to change a game or to inspire
		
Click to expand...


wish we had 5 others as out of nick as the guy whos just scored the 3rd highest test runs in a calendar year ever lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			wish we had 5 others as out of nick as the guy whos just scored the 3rd highest test runs in a calendar year ever lol
		
Click to expand...

But has he led from the front in this series and has he shown any leadership capabilities to change a game. Seems happy at times to let the game drift.


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But has he led from the front in this series and has he shown any leadership capabilities to change a game. Seems happy at times to let the game drift.
		
Click to expand...

as posted time after time, who you replacing him with?

is he a good captain? no
is he pretty much the only current option? yes

thankless task scoring 50% of the runs and being expected to lead that rabble game after game


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			as posted time after time, who you replacing him with?

is he a good captain? no
is he pretty much the only current option? yes

thankless task scoring 50% of the runs and being expected to lead that rabble game after game
		
Click to expand...

No idea who you replace him with but surely now is the time to change. Clearly, irrespective of his own contribution with the bat. there is a failing as a leader. Stokes as an option. He's done it a few time has he not? If Billings comes in with the gloves could he be a candidate going forward?


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No idea who you replace him with but surely now is the time to change. Clearly, irrespective of his own contribution with the bat. there is a failing as a leader. Stokes as an option. He's done it a few time has he not? If Billings comes in with the gloves could he be a candidate going forward?
		
Click to expand...


Stokes is an awful awful captain, not fit and likely to play little test cricket going forward as he plays more white ball cricket, think weve learnt the lesson with trying to give the star all rounder the captaincy too

Billings just lol. Not close to the first choice team, another white ball cricketer and about 5th choice keeper

Next summer test series, those assured of a place is probably Root, Andersen and Bairstow assuming Stokes probably not fit. Every other place in the side is or at least should be up for grabs


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2022)

One outside option could be someone like Woakes at least for the home summer, assuming theyre happy to give it to a bowler, albeit little captaincy experience (as do most of them sadly)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			One outside option could be someone like Woakes at least for the home summer, assuming theyre happy to give it to a bowler, albeit little captaincy experience (as do most of them sadly)
		
Click to expand...

Tom Abell 😁


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tom Abell 😁
		
Click to expand...


broken records everywhere


----------



## sunshine (Jan 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Stokes is an awful awful captain, not fit and likely to play little test cricket going forward as he plays more white ball cricket, think weve learnt the lesson with trying to give the start all rounder the captaincy too

Billings just lol. Not close to the first choice team, another white ball cricketer and about 5th choice keeper

Next summer test series, those assured of a place is probably Root, Andersen and Bairstow assuming Stokes probably not fit. Every other place in the side is or at least should be up for grabs
		
Click to expand...

Agree.

But it's even worse, because I don't think Anderson and Bairstow are assured of a place. Jimmy will be rotated, Jonny could well be dropped, and Benny is bound to get injured.

Interesting stat on BBC that Bairstow's century was the first time he had passed 60 for 37 innings. That's not top order material.

So Root is left as the only guaranteed pick, and therefore the only possible captain.


----------



## Dando (Jan 12, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Agree.

But it's even worse, because I don't think Anderson and Bairstow are assured of a place. Jimmy will be rotated, Jonny could well be dropped, and Benny is bound to get injured.

Interesting stat on BBC that Bairstow's century was the first time he had passed 60 for 37 innings. That's not top order material.

So Root is left as the only guaranteed pick, and therefore *the only possible captain*.
		
Click to expand...

can't they get Mike Brearley out of retirement?


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 12, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Agree.
Interesting stat on BBC that Bairstow's century was the first time he had passed 60 for 37 innings. That's not top order material.
		
Click to expand...

There are two ways of looking at it with Bairstow.  His record over the last couple of years is undoubtedly somewhere between average and downright awful, and for a good portion of that time it looked like he had fallen into the Monty Panesar trap whereby he was not so much playing ten Test innings as the same Test innings ten times.  On the other hand, he should never have had the gloves taken off him, and the way he has been treated by the selectors (in, out, in, out, 6,3,5,fill in with the gloves, 3, 6 ad nauseum) does go a long way to explain why there might have been issues.  I've said for the last year that they need to give him a defined role, a guarantee of six to eight straight games in it come what may, but be clear that there will not then be further recalls.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 12, 2022)

South Africa v India series is hitting up nicely. Think the Indians are ahead as they get to bowl last. Good contest though.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 12, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			There are two ways of looking at it with Bairstow.  His record over the last couple of years is undoubtedly somewhere between average and downright awful, and for a good portion of that time it looked like he had fallen into the Monty Panesar trap whereby he was not so much playing ten Test innings as the same Test innings ten times.  On the other hand, he should never have had the gloves taken off him, and the way he has been treated by the selectors (in, out, in, out, 6,3,5,fill in with the gloves, 3, 6 ad nauseum) does go a long way to explain why there might have been issues.  I've said for the last year that they need to give him a defined role, a guarantee of six to eight straight games in it come what may, but be clear that there will not then be further recalls.
		
Click to expand...

He’s been messed around definitely. He needs to focus on his batting though, not keeping. Buttler showed he was a much better keeper than Bairstow, and there’s nothing great about Buttler’s keeping.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 13, 2022)

Ross Taylor bows out of Test cricket with a wicket....  another one of cricket's nice guys...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480777763623632897


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2022)

Could be a fun morning session in SA tomorrow now, they looked almost home and dry until India got Elgar with a strangle down the leg side last ball tonight.

Still the Saffers to lose, albeit they do have previous............


----------



## Neilds (Jan 13, 2022)

Ireland bowling 27 wides in their ODI against the Windies 😲


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 14, 2022)

Did we lend the Aussies our openers...


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 14, 2022)

A fantastic start, and then ...


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 14, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			A fantastic start, and then ...
		
Click to expand...

……normal service has been very much resumed.


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2022)

Amazing performance from the Saffers to beat India 2-1 from 1-0 down, not sure many saw that coming!!!!


----------



## babylonsinger (Jan 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			Amazing performance from the Saffers to beat India 2-1 from 1-0 down, not sure many saw that coming!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can't say I did - thought SA would be a little toothless without Nortje and also lack the necessary runs. Great series though and what a player Jansen looks like becoming


----------



## Captainron (Jan 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			Could be a fun morning session in SA tomorrow now, they looked almost home and dry until India got Elgar with a strangle down the leg side last ball tonight.

Still the Saffers to lose, albeit they do have previous............
		
Click to expand...

Over the line with ease! 2-1 series win and we have Petersen and Jansen with good experience from this.


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			Can't say I did - thought SA would be a little toothless without Nortje and also lack the necessary runs. Great series though and what a player Jansen looks like becoming
		
Click to expand...


yep look to have a found a couple with "the right stuff" for test cricket it seems


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Jan 14, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Ireland bowling 27 wides in their ODI against the Windies 😲
		
Click to expand...

We needed to give the windies the extra runs to make a game of it!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 15, 2022)

It’s happened again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2022)

Shambles again. Had a chance to gain momentum and now on the back foot again


----------



## Mudball (Jan 15, 2022)

Kohli steps down as Indian Test captain … maybe this will free him up as a batsman.  

Smith also (reluctantly forced) gave up captaincy. 

Will Root go down the same route?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Kohli steps down as Indian Test captain … maybe this will free him up as a batsman. 

Smith also (reluctantly forced) gave up captaincy.

Will Root go down the same route?
		
Click to expand...

Fundy will be on here to tell you there isn't an immediate replacement


----------



## fundy (Jan 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fundy will be on here to tell you there isn't an immediate replacement
		
Click to expand...


rather that than keep saying hes not fit for the job without a clue who to replace him with Homie. Last week you were giving it to a guy who hadnt made his test debut............


----------



## Mudball (Jan 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			rather that than keep saying hes not fit for the job without a clue who to replace him with Homie. Last week you were giving it to a guy who hadnt made his test debut............
		
Click to expand...

is it Root’s job to find a replacement or that of the coach & selectors.


----------



## fundy (Jan 15, 2022)

Mudball said:



			is it Root’s job to find a replacement or that of the coach & selectors.
		
Click to expand...


of course its the selectors, not sure the relevance of the question?

(albeit you need to redefine the selectors before you let them choose  )


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2022)

England are in with a shout now. Good opening stand so far. winviz has them with a 49% chance as it stands.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 16, 2022)

Captainron said:



			England are in with a shout now. Good opening stand so far. winviz has them with a 49% chance as it stands.
		
Click to expand...

Winviz clearly never saw an England batting collapse.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 16, 2022)

Feels like we let them score 40-50 more than they should have. Good start, shame to lose Burns just before Tea, big evening/morning coming up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Winviz clearly never saw an England batting collapse.
		
Click to expand...

You were saying...


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You were saying... 

Click to expand...

Yep. 270-odd, batting last on this pitch, against this attack, with the most brittle batting line up in world cricket, is surely far too big an ask.

Winviz has clearly got slaughtered at a Downing Street cheese and wine gathering.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2022)

Got up earlier so I've stuck the cricket on, I thought I was watching a one dayer game, English batsmen slashing at every ball.
Call me old fashioned but what happened to grinding out a ton over a prolonged period and wearing down the opposition bowlers?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Got up earlier so I've stuck the cricket on, I thought I was watching a one dayer game, English batsmen slashing at every ball.
Call me old fashioned but what happened to grinding out a ton over a prolonged period and wearing down the opposition bowlers?
		
Click to expand...

Can't grind it out if the batters don't have any defensive skills.

All about getting some runs before you play all around a straight one....


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 16, 2022)

England doing what England do so well. Lose a couple of quick wickets, retreat into their shell and see the runs totally dry up, watch the scoreboard pressure slowly increase……….

It’s only a matter of time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

Some degree of sympathy for Root there.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 16, 2022)

Normal service resumed......


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 16, 2022)

We were 68-0. Since then we're 39-7.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 16, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			We were 68-0. Since then we're 39-7.
		
Click to expand...

We are away at present and went down for breakfast when the score was 68/1. Thought you were joking Colch but I was mistaken.

The only solution is to bring back Hameed and Buttler to steady the batting!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 16, 2022)

Make that 55-9


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 16, 2022)

There are 3 Test Matches aginst W.Indies starting in March. It would be extremely interesting to name the squad. Who do you think will be going?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 16, 2022)

Quality collapse even by England's standards


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 16, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Make that 55-9
		
Click to expand...

Wrong again my friend. Homeward bound with an early flight


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 16, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			There are 3 Test Matches aginst W.Indies starting in March. It would be extremely interesting to name the squad. Who do you think will be going?
		
Click to expand...

Joe Root plus a few others, probably similar faces to what we have now.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 16, 2022)

At 68-0 I thought we might actually have stood a chance and show some fight and spirit.
Obviously I discounted that the England cricket squad might actually be looking to get a plane back with Novax


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



*At 68-0 I thought we might actually have stood a chance* and show some fight and spirit.
Obviously I discounted that the England cricket squad might actually be looking to get a plane back with Novax
		
Click to expand...

If it's any consolation you weren't the only one.

I'd say the last two dismissals were pub league standard but the pub leagues would probably have grounds to sue.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2022)

Maybe they wanted to see the opening day of the tennis tomorrow


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 16, 2022)

Let me put this in some sort of everyday perspective. In the time it has taken me to clean my car, England have lost their last 7 wickets for 30-odd runs. It’s a big car, granted, but come on. I haven’t even hoovered it out, for pity’s sake.

Not even in my worst nightmares did I think, having got off to a decent start at 82-1, that England were capable of such a pathetic showing.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 16, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Let me put this in some sort of everyday perspective. In the time it has taken me to clean my car, England have lost their last 7 wickets for 30-odd runs. It’s a big car, granted, but come on. I haven’t even hoovered it out, for pity’s sake.

Not even in my worst nightmares did I think, having got off to a decent start at 82-1, that England were capable of such a pathetic showing.
		
Click to expand...

I'm shocked that you're shocked about an England collapse given that it happens *every* time they bat


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Let me put this in some sort of everyday perspective. *In the time it has taken me to clean my car,* England have lost their last 7 wickets for 30-odd runs. It’s a big car, granted, but come on. I haven’t even hoovered it out, for pity’s sake.

Not even in my worst nightmares did I think, having got off to a decent start at 82-1, that England were capable of such a pathetic showing.
		
Click to expand...

They've finished 2 days early, fancy doing mine?


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 16, 2022)

saving_par said:



			I'm shocked that you're shocked about an England collapse given that it happens *every* time they bat 

Click to expand...

There are collapses and then there are collapses. Even by England’s standards that was breathtaking.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			They've finished 2 days early, fancy doing mine? 

Click to expand...

Only if it’s a VW Up or similar.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 16, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Only if it’s a VW Up or similar.
		
Click to expand...

Don't they fit in the dishwasher?


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2022)

For anyone who doesnt think the ECB, its money grabbing and scheduling isnt part of the problem, England play a T20 international in Barbados on Saturday (yes 6 days time!!!)


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2022)

Captainron said:



			England are in with a shout now. Good opening stand so far. winviz has them with a 49% chance as it stands.
		
Click to expand...

This aged so well


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Different team though? It’s your finest test match specialists that have been out in Australia.... 

Click to expand...


different team because the schedule is so ridiculous, if it wasnt then Bairstow, Malan, Pope, Stokes, Woakes, Wood, Buttler etc would all be there


----------



## Piece (Jan 16, 2022)

What a load of 💩

Like above I checked the score before my kids team game. Was 68-1 or similar. End of the game, some 90 mins later, all out.

What a load of big 💩

Sad thing is, no surprise at all.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

Seemed to me The Ashes series was actually practice for the T20 matches!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 16, 2022)

Kaz said:



			You’re spot on. I just couldn’t resist making a cheap joke. I’m a bad person.
		
Click to expand...

Think a few may remember this comment when Scotland play their next World Cup qualifying match. Hopefully more than 1.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 16, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Seemed to me The Ashes series was actually practice for the T20 matches!

Click to expand...

I have a mate (yes, honestly) who asks why we don’t just bat like we do in white ball cricket, as we’d score more.

Whilst he clearly doesn’t get the difference between the two formats, I am sadly beginning to think he has a point. 🙄


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2022)

England were docked 8 points for a slow over-rate and gained 4 for clinging on at the SCG - so would be better-placed in the World Test Championship if they'd forfeited all five Tests and stayed home


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2022)

Simply woeful.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 16, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			There are 3 Test Matches aginst W.Indies starting in March. It would be extremely interesting to name the squad. Who do you think will be going?
		
Click to expand...

Who I'd like to see:

Crawley 
Yates
Malan
Root
Bairstow 
Lawrence 
Bohannon
Foakes
Stokes
Thompson
Wood
Broad or Anderson 
Robinson
Fisher 
Garton
Parkinson

Harsh on Mahmood but his poor stamina mean test cricket is a year or so away.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Who I'd like to see:

Crawley
Yates
Malan
Root
Bairstow
Lawrence
Bohannon
Foakes
Stokes
Thompson
Wood
Broad or Anderson
Robinson
Fisher
Garton
Parkinson

Harsh on Mahmood but his poor stamina mean test cricket is a year or so away.
		
Click to expand...

Crawley
Yates
Malan
Bracey or Foakes
Abell
Root
Stokes
Bairstow
Wood
Broad
Overton
Fisher or Cook
Mahmood
Leach

Rest Robinson , Anderson


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Crawley
Yates
Malan
Bracey or Foakes
Abe
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Crawley
Yates
Malan
Bracey or Foakes
Abell
Root
Stokes
Bairstow
Wood
Broad
Overton
Fisher or Cook
Mahmood
Leach

Rest Robinson , Anderson
		
Click to expand...

Curious about a couple of your calls here - Bracey or Foakes? Do you see Bracey as an option with the gloves? Also Abell. He didn't have a good year last year, and I'm struggling to see where he fits in to a Test side.


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2022)

would love to see us a send a more "development" squad, think theres a chance the likes of Stokes, Bairstow, Malan will need a rest before the IPL a few days after the final test....

when you start trying to write a 16 man squad leaving out most of the current incumbents you start to realise just how empty the cupboard seems to be, i guess the only way to find out would be to give some a go, expect it will be more of the same in the main though with a few guys getting another chance

surely Foakes goes as first choice keeper, they take a look at Parkinson as the main spinner, Lawrence should get some game time and they may take a look at Garton, Mahmood


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Curious about a couple of your calls here - Bracey or Foakes? Do you see Bracey as an option with the gloves? Also Abell. He didn't have a good year last year, and I'm struggling to see where he fits in to a Test side.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Bracey with the gloves - didn’t have a glorious debut with the bat but solid behind the stumps -

And Abell can open , did it well early career , can also provide cover for Stokes in at 6 and can bowl


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep Bracey with the gloves - didn’t have a glorious debut with the bat but solid behind the stumps -

And Abell can open , did it well early career , can also provide cover for Stokes in at 6 and can bowl
		
Click to expand...


Bracey more of the same, not a keeper, and plenty to prove with the bat still too


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 17, 2022)

Looked at the marking for The ’Test‘ series in Oz, i had my doubts about referring it as a test from the ‘i’ newspaper. There were a few 1 ‘s bt Hameed was the winner/ loser with a -1. Tad generous I thought!


----------



## sunshine (Jan 17, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Looked at the marking for The ’Test‘ series in Oz, i had my doubts about referring it as a test from the ‘i’ newspaper. There were a few 1 ‘s bt Hameed was the winner/ loser with a -1. Tad generous I thought!
		
Click to expand...

I saw that too but I thought the mark for Hameed was a bit spiteful. Could have given him 1 like Burns, -1 is just being mean.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 17, 2022)

Although the Ashes was a complete debacle, England do have half the jigsaw...

Anderson was superb when he played. The Aussies had so much respect for him, which is why he wasn't the top wicket taker, but that just heaps pressure on the batters.
Broad is still world class and bowls some terrific spells. Showed Warner is still his bunny.
Wood showed what he can do and got his reward in the final test.
Robinson bowled some brilliant spells, just needs to become more consistent throughout the match.
Archer, when he comes back, is England's most lethal bowler.
Woakes is rubbish in Australia, but we knew that and he will be dangerous at home in the summer.
Overton and Stone are also good back up options.
ok there are no spinners in that list, we will need green seaming wickets in the summer 

Top 7 is a different matter. For Windies we need:
Two new openers
Crawley
Root
Bairstow
Drop Stokes he needs a rest
Foakes


----------



## sunshine (Jan 17, 2022)

sunshine said:



			The only problem is that if England do secure a battling draw in the next match, the Aussies will come back and crush all that optimism
		
Click to expand...

It was just too easy to predict. No need for Mystic Meg.

I'm going for England to lose 1-0 in the Windies, draw 0-0 against NZ in a rain affected series, then go down 2-1 to SA which will see Root resign the captaincy and Silverwood sacked.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 18, 2022)

Watched the clip of Root & co 'partying' into the morning.  Though i guess there is more to it.  However, in my eyes, the boys have been away for long. It is the end of the series and they were sitting with the opposition and having a drink.  I am sure it got a bit noisy.  
Cant see why this is wrong..

PS: I may have to take this back when more info emerges..


----------



## Neilds (Jan 18, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Watched the clip of Root & co 'partying' into the morning.  Though i guess there is more to it.  However, in my eyes, the boys have been away for long. It is the end of the series and they were sitting with the opposition and having a drink.  I am sure it got a bit noisy. 
Cant see why this is wrong..

PS: I may have to take this back when more info emerges..
		
Click to expand...

Strangest thing about the video in my eyes, is that it was filmed by one of the assistant coaches - Graham Thorpe.  Not sure how it then got onto social media


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 18, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Strangest thing about the video in my eyes, is that it was filmed by one of the assistant coaches - Graham Thorpe.  Not sure how it then got onto social media

Click to expand...

Perhaps Thorpe was in a Whats App Group with the players and shared it with them so that they could ALL  reflect on what an enjoyable series they all had


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2022)

Current England camp leakier than a 2 year pair of golf shoes, plenty of information being fed to journalists from "disgruntled" parties lol, expect this was a shared video within the group that one readily passed on


----------



## Mudball (Jan 18, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Strangest thing about the video in my eyes, is that it was filmed by one of the assistant coaches - Graham Thorpe.  Not sure how it then got onto social media

Click to expand...

.. even stranger were his words... 'this is for the lawyers..'

I am assuming the series of events would have been that a complaint was made, they got evicted by the police, Thorpe filmed it just in case this gets murky similar to other work parties in the news...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2022)

If it is allowable according to current Covid restrictions in Australia then it is a total non story. It is a fundamental part of cricket that teams mix after a game and in Test cricket, after a series. These guys all know each other, it is sport, not war.

If it goes against current restrictions that is a different matter but then the home players are in the same mess. Is the issue just that they were having a drink together when the England team should have been wearing black and been in mourning?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If it is allowable according to current Covid restrictions in Australia then it is a total non story. It is a fundamental part of cricket that teams mix after a game and in Test cricket, after a series. These guys all know each other, it is sport, not war.

If it goes against current restrictions that is a different matter but then the home players are in the same mess. Is the issue just that they were having a drink together when the England team should have been wearing black and been in mourning?
		
Click to expand...

Think it is just becusae the police were involved. From what I can see there was nothing particularly wrong except it was 6.00 in the morning, the bar wanted to close and they were being a bit loud. Nothing more from the police beyond 'dont you think that you have had enough, the bar staff have homes to go to, time to leave gents'. Seems to be nothing more than then press seeing that public opinion is not on the side of England cricket so trying to conjure up some controversy to kick them whilst they are down. What they seem to have discovered is nothing really happened and nobody really cares, just blokes letting their hair down after being bubbled to some extent or another since before Xmas.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Mudball (Jan 18, 2022)

The topic came up at the school cricket practice today.  Everyone  who has played a sport, found it utterly news-unworthy. A nothing story, wherein you sit down with the opposite side at the end of a long series and move on. 

The only thing to watch out is, did it breach local rule (and then the Aussies are in bigger trouble)


----------



## Neilds (Jan 19, 2022)

Melbourne Stars scoring 273-2 in the Big Bash!  3rd highest score ever in T20

Maxwell got 154 no off 64 balls.  Only got 4 sixes but managed 22 fours!  Must have been so disheartening to bowl at him, 8 bowlers used and none went for less than 10 an over, one went for 40 off 2!


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2022)

Otis Gibson the new Yorkshire head coach

Seems an excellent appointment from pretty much every angle  hope theyre paying him well


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2022)

seems no ones told the england openers its a T20 not a test match lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2022)

England T20 side worse than the test team 10-3. Shocking


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 22, 2022)

Chance for Vince to claim a test place if he can bat through to 20 overs 🤣


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2022)

England lost their last 13 wickets for 66 runs haha


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Chance for Vince to claim a test place if he can bat through to 20 overs 🤣
		
Click to expand...

the high wide long hop on a flat one too good for him sadly.....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 22, 2022)

fundy said:



			the high wide long hop on a flat one too good for him sadly.....
		
Click to expand...

Possibly did enough as not much to beat 😉
Boundary and out sums this lot up....


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2022)

the daft thing is this is actually a decent deck for the S***heaps you normally get in the caribbean these days, for some reason we seem to think its a minefield

morgan especially looks in horrible nick


----------



## Mudball (Jan 22, 2022)

Where is our #1 T20/100 specialist.. Livingstone?


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Where is our #1 T20/100 specialist.. Livingstone?
		
Click to expand...


ill


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2022)

Think I'm right in saying 80 is Englands lowest T20. Think we'll beat that comfortable today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2022)

Suicidal running. Never a run on


----------



## Mudball (Jan 22, 2022)

Dawson would have got a knighthood if he had made that run…. It would have worried usain bolt


----------



## Mudball (Jan 22, 2022)

Don’t worry our bowlers will sort this out under 10 overs ..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Don’t worry our bowlers will sort this out under 10 overs ..
		
Click to expand...

Loving the optimism.


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Don’t worry our bowlers will sort this out under 10 overs ..
		
Click to expand...


not sure well be bowling that many..........


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 22, 2022)

Joe Root will probably blame the bowlers.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 23, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Loving the optimism.
		
Click to expand...

i was right Jordan and Rashid were the top scorers..


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2022)

Tight finish to the South Africa v India one day series. Series is wrapped already.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2022)

South Africa win by 4 runs to take the series 3-0. 

Some good players coming through for us which is encouraging 

Rassie van der Dussen is a one day batting machine. De Kock is still a monster at this format.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 23, 2022)

What a run out by Topley. Left arm bowler but had him out with a right arm throw. He was initially out lbw!!


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2022)

only this England side can come off looking bad even when they win


----------



## Mudball (Jan 24, 2022)

FINAALY..  a win..    does not matter how they come.  

(though if it was a 1-run win in the IPL, then fundy will point out that... 'obviously, its the IPL and this is entertainment purpose only')


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2022)

Mudball said:



			FINAALY..  a win..    does not matter how they come. 

(though if it was a 1-run win in the IPL, then fundy will point out that... 'obviously, its the IPL and this is entertainment purpose only')
		
Click to expand...

A win but oh so close to another defeat. Makes the series interesting now. Couldn't see England coming back from 2-0


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2022)

Mudball said:



			FINAALY..  a win..    does not matter how they come. 

(though if it was a 1-run win in the IPL, then fundy will point out that... 'obviously, its the IPL and this is entertainment purpose only')
		
Click to expand...

completely different game to the 1 run wins in the IPL, if this was the IPL the last ball would have been a noey


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 26, 2022)

Embarrassing question. Who  are the 3 guys on BT sport commentationg  on the the cricket?


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2022)

Matt Smith and then Harmy and Ian Bishop currently


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			Matt Smith and then Harmy and Ian Bishop currently
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I meant in The BT studio on BT Sport


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Sorry I meant in The BT studio on BT Sport
		
Click to expand...


didnt tune in until it started lol

expect Matt smith was the "anchor" still at that point, will try and see at the interval


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Sorry I meant in The BT studio on BT Sport
		
Click to expand...

Matt Smith , Tom Curran and Luke Wright


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2022)

Need a wicket. This partnership getting away


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 26, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Matt Smith , Tom Curran and Luke Wright
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. it was Tom curran I did not know


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 26, 2022)

England will do well to win this match. Great catch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2022)

Always second best and once that partnership grew and once Powell unleashed it was always going to be a big ask to chase especially as I think the best winning chase on the ground was around 151.


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Always second best and once that partnership grew and once Powell unleashed it was always going to be a big ask to chase especially as I think the best winning chase on the ground was around 151.
		
Click to expand...


Best ground winning chase a bit of a red herring as a long way from the type of wicket they normally play on there. Banton and especially Salt did there own cases no harm, both got plenty about them and will see a lot more of them in white ball stuff going forward


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2022)

U19 game between Sri Lanka & Afghanistan is an interesting watch.


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			U19 game between Sri Lanka & Afghanistan is an interesting watch.
		
Click to expand...

interesting didnt seem to be the first word cricket gambling twitter were using lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			interesting didnt seem to be the first word cricket gambling twitter were using lol
		
Click to expand...

And what did they call it then… 🤔


----------



## Mudball (Jan 28, 2022)

New tactics at the BBL ... forcing an injured batsman to retire on last ball as they needed 2 runs.   Send the fitter guy.  Within rules but not in spirit. 

But it was done by the Aussies, so i guess it is ok. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486313247045451778


----------



## Dando (Jan 28, 2022)

Mudball said:



			New tactics at the BBL ... forcing an injured batsman to retire on last ball as they needed 2 runs.   Send the fitter guy.  Within rules but not in spirit.

But it was done by the Aussies, so i guess it is ok.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486313247045451778

Click to expand...

that's shocking


----------



## fundy (Jan 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			And what did they call it then… 🤔
		
Click to expand...


was plenty of fix talk and a lot of betting lines were pulled during the game on all accounts......


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 30, 2022)

England women showing that it's not just the men's team that knows how to collapse. 45 needed from the last 10 overs with 7 wickets in hand. They're now hanging on 9 down in the last over with 12 runs required. Went from 218-3 to 244-9 in less than 6 overs.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

horrible chase from England, almost as bad as Harmisons commentary.........

seems like Knights been coaching, twice we left free hits lol


----------



## Mudball (Jan 31, 2022)

fundy said:



			horrible chase from England, almost as bad as Harmisons commentary.........

seems like Knights been coaching, twice we left free hits lol
		
Click to expand...

What a finish...  very IPL-esq ... 4 W in 4 balls


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2022)

Mudball said:



			What a finish...  very IPL-esq ... 4 W in 4 balls
		
Click to expand...

a full toss and a few slot balls/long hops after a front foot no ball, easy game lol. If Jordans goes for 6 England probably win based on Noddys previous


----------



## Mudball (Jan 31, 2022)

So 2022 Hundred season is going ahead.  🤦‍♂️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/60237871

One down - hopefully some more to go


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/60237871

One down - hopefully some more to go
		
Click to expand...


the teflon two at the top wont be taking any of the blame, dont worry about that, in fact one of them will probably promote the other lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2022)

Silverwood sacked


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 3, 2022)

I have doubts he was the right man but the issues run much deeper than him. This is just window dressing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I have doubts he was the right man but the issues run much deeper than him. This is just window dressing
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59754595

He was never the right man for the job


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/59754595

He was never the right man for the job
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. I felt he done enough to have a go, the only other candidate would have been Gillespie but he didn't want it at the time  
He's fallen short and many players have regressed. He's had to coach through a challenging period but the talent on offer and the appalling schedule at both county and international level meant he had no chance.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 3, 2022)

Silvers is a good bloke who did well with Essex, so was a legitimate contender for the role. But it always felt like a rerun of the Moores situation, someone who had done well in the county game but offered no evidence that he was going to do it again at the top level.   He isn't responsible for all of the issues, the poor structure of the domestic season, the lack of match practice... but he can be blamed for all of the illogical selections, the daft rotation policy etc.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2022)

Has Gary Kirsten had a call?


----------



## Mudball (Feb 4, 2022)

The Yorkshire story refuses to go away..


Old guard try to foist responsibility for their incompetence on to the person left clearing up the mess is bad faith. ‘Meeting called did not follow process’ … what planet are they on..

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/60253293


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 4, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Old guard try to foist responsibility for their incompetence on to the person left clearing up the mess is bad faith. ‘Meeting called did not follow process’ … what planet are they on..
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I think there is a lot of support for what Smith has said here* - whilst changes were clearly necessary, the mass sacking, including a number of people who were never at the club at the same time as Rafiq and can have had nothing to do with the issues discussed, together with the blanket acceptance of everything said (but none of the counter points), has been seen as extreme, bordering on unlawful, by large sections of the clubs membership.   If, as it appears, Lord Patel was not in that position legally to make those calls, then he really has not got the proverbial leg to stand on.

* note, I am not expressing my views here, just outlining what has been written by a lot of Yorkshire supporters


----------



## Mudball (Feb 4, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			To be fair, I think there is a lot of support for what Smith has said here* - whilst changes were clearly necessary, the mass sacking, including a number of people who were never at the club at the same time as Rafiq and can have had nothing to do with the issues discussed, together with the blanket acceptance of everything said (but none of the counter points), has been seen as extreme, bordering on unlawful, by large sections of the clubs membership.   If, as it appears, Lord Patel was not in that position legally to make those calls, then he really has not got the proverbial leg to stand on.

* note, I am not expressing my views here, just outlining what has been written by a lot of Yorkshire supporters
		
Click to expand...

I cant say I know much of this, other than in various media outlets which may have different agenda.  But prima facia it looks like process being thrown in the way of deliverng results.  The Lord Kamlesh appointment being called into question because someone had not filed the paperwork on time.   The link to the Yorkshire Post article feels more colourful than the BBC https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/spo...ire-ccc-is-invalid-claims-robin-smith-3552965 

Wasnt YP seen as part of the group that tried to suppress the initial Rafiq complaints?


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 4, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I cant say I know much of this, other than in various media outlets which may have different agenda.  But prima facia it looks like process being thrown in the way of deliverng results.  The Lord Kamlesh appointment being called into question because someone had not filed the paperwork on time.   The link to the Yorkshire Post article feels more colourful than the BBC https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/spo...ire-ccc-is-invalid-claims-robin-smith-3552965 

Wasnt YP seen as part of the group that tried to suppress the initial Rafiq complaints?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not certain that I know everything myself, and again stress this is not reflective of overall personal opinion, but from what I understand this appears to be a bit more than just process; Lord Patel has taken a number of financial decisions on behalf of Yorkshire CC - primarily the settlement of the Rafiq ET and the sacking of the entire coaching staff - which amount to a potential net liability of around 2'750'000.  However, it does not appear that he was legally in a position to take those decisions because paperwork was not filed with the FSA to change the rules of the club to allow him to stand/serve.  Given that some of those decisions were - lets say controversial - and that we are not talking about "the rules of the club" as much as the laws of the land, I'd say it is a bit more than obscure process.

Certainly I think that resorting to "opponents of the black lives matter movement" is a really weak and demeaning way for Lord Patel to respond.  

YP is an odd one - there is that perception, and in general the majority of their writers, other than the usually excellent Chris Waters, are died in the wool Tykes - equally they have been loathe to publish details of the many stories that have been mentioned on here around Rafiq's oqn conduct.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 5, 2022)

Justin Langer has just become available. Don't hang around lads.........


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Justin Langer has just become available. Don't hang around lads.........
		
Click to expand...

I saw that in the ‘i’ today.

odds Langer 7/4 and Stewart 11/4.

Good choice


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 5, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			I saw that in the ‘i’ today.

odds Langer 7/4 and Stewart 11/4.

Good choice
		
Click to expand...

Is Gillespie in the betting?


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2022)

cracking effort from the U19 lads, India team just too good on the day sadly

plenty of talent we're going to see plenty more of in the coming years in both teams

Prest, Rew, Boyden, Ahmed all look not far from being ready for county cricket if not more soon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2022)

Surely Langer is the call. Think with Stewart we are just repeating the same mistakes in terms of yes men afraid to make big changes


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surely Langer is the call. Think with Stewart we are just repeating the same mistakes in terms of yes men afraid to make big changes
		
Click to expand...


dont think either are the right option personally, but then id rather they change the structure completely rather than worry about the coach who never actually gets to coach. how much input do they expect a coach to have to a players technique thats been ingrained for years and years, the issues with most of the current side arent overnight fixes or tweeks needed!

starting with harrison and strauss, splitting red and white ball roles completely and having more manager than head coach roles, employing specialist coaches as and when needed, better input to the learning players are doing at their counties etc

if we keep the current structure, whoever gets the job, we are repeating the sames mistakes again in the long run (sadly that suits Harrison and his cronies current plans)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			dont think either are the right option personally, but then id rather they change the structure completely rather than worry about the coach who never actually gets to coach. how much input do they expect a coach to have to a players technique thats been ingrained for years and years, the issues with most of the current side arent overnight fixes or tweeks needed!

starting with harrison and strauss, splitting red and white ball roles completely and having more manager than head coach roles, employing specialist coaches as and when needed, better input to the learning players are doing at their counties etc

if we keep the current structure, whoever gets the job, we are repeating the sames mistakes again in the long run (sadly that suits Harrison and his cronies current plans)
		
Click to expand...

Surely Langer with his Aussie roots and not being English will be more willing to do what is necessary to make changes for success. He can point to the Aussie set up and use that as a template. Whether he can get through the archaic structure and jobs for the boys set up we have is a different issue and one that I think any coach for years to come will struggle with. I can't see the structure being changed soon


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surely Langer with his Aussie roots and not being English will be more willing to do what is necessary to make changes for success. He can point to the Aussie set up and use that as a template. Whether he can get through the archaic structure and jobs for the boys set up we have is a different issue and one that I think any coach for years to come will struggle with. I can't see the structure being changed soon
		
Click to expand...


why do we instantly assume in cricket being aussie is an advantage? (i genuinely dont in this case). why has he left the aussie job at this point? why would someone as aussie through and through as Langer even want the England job (apart form it being a decent pay day and he can bob off after a couple of years)

just makes no sense to me and I think theres a huge leap from winning the Ashes with the Aussies who man for man are a far superior side then being successful as England coach


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2022)

Decent article on Langer and aussie coaches

https://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricke...coaching-is-in-australia-20220205-p59u1k.html


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 7, 2022)

Collingwood Interim coach.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			cracking effort from the U19 lads, India team just too good on the day sadly

plenty of talent we're going to see plenty more of in the coming years in both teams

Prest, Rew, Boyden, Ahmed all look not far from being ready for county cricket if not more soon
		
Click to expand...

Some really top talent in that set up - I think Prest, Bethell and Will Luxton will get a run in the county game next season, maybe Ahmed too (though legspinners are always a tough one).  Boyden and James Sales I think need 12 months conditioning to get ready for the step up.


----------



## greenone (Feb 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surely Langer is the call. Think with Stewart we are just repeating the same mistakes in terms of yes men afraid to make big changes
		
Click to expand...

If it's going to be an Aussie it has to be Gillespie.


----------



## babylonsinger (Feb 7, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Some really top talent in that set up - I think Prest, Bethell and Will Luxton will get a run in the county game next season, maybe Ahmed too (though legspinners are always a tough one).  Boyden and James Sales I think need 12 months conditioning to get ready for the step up.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like Horton to get a chance with us - he looked decent from the limited amount I saw of him


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			Decent article on Langer and aussie coaches

https://www.smh.com.au/sport/cricke...coaching-is-in-australia-20220205-p59u1k.html

Click to expand...

That's a very good read. Certainly food for thought.


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2022)

Rumours there will be no Jimmy Anderson for the Wet indies test series it seems


----------



## babylonsinger (Feb 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			Rumours there will be no Jimmy Anderson for the Wet indies test series it seems
		
Click to expand...

Both him and Broad missing I saw somewhere earlier


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2022)

ENG Test squad   J Root (Yor,capt) J Bairstow (Yor) Z Crawley (Ken) M Fisher (Yor) B Foakes (Sur) D Lawrence (Ess) J Leach (Som) A Lees (Dur) S Mahmood (Lan) C Overton (Som) M Parkinson (Lan) O Pope (Sur) O Robinson (Sus) B Stokes (Dur) C Woakes (War) M Wood (Dur)

Out go:  Anderson, Broad, Bess, Billings, Burns, Buttler, Hameed & Malan


----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2022)

I know that Broad and Anderson are near end of their careers but a bit harsh to be left out IMHO. Anderson particularly was still doing the business.


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2022)

Piece said:



			I know that Broad and Anderson are near end of their careers but a bit harsh to be left out IMHO. Anderson particularly was still doing the business.
		
Click to expand...

Anderson can be very aggrieved unless he agreed to being rested for me, that said if theyre playing on the typical recent WI slow low tracks he probably wont mind having a rest


----------



## sunshine (Feb 8, 2022)

Piece said:



			I know that Broad and Anderson are near end of their careers but a bit harsh to be left out IMHO. Anderson particularly was still doing the business.
		
Click to expand...

They are still England's two best bowlers 

I'd like to see Joe Root left out on the basis of "looking at some exciting new potential and give some added responsibility to other players who have featured previously". But leaving out our best batter would be crazy.


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2022)

Interesting and unusual statement by Cummins on Langer. I like to know more about why he thought Langer's regime was too intense.


----------



## Junior (Feb 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			Anderson can be very aggrieved unless he agreed to being rested for me, that said if theyre playing on the typical recent WI slow low tracks he probably wont mind having a rest 

Click to expand...

Worder if they are rested or dropped?.  Anderson bowled superbly in Oz (avg 23) with the ball. Broad bowled well also.  Seems a very injury prone attack with Robinson being bowled into the ground and Wood / Stokes.   Woakes at 32 isnt exactly giving youth a chance.  

Looks to me like the bowlers are being made the scapegoats again.  I also think Malan is unlucky too.  Played well against arguably the best attack in the world away from home (again), got some great deliveries and deserves a go against a poorer team.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 9, 2022)

Woakes inclusion is mystifying - he has never been anything like a test match bowler outside of the UK, and he is not injury free or young himself.  I could just about stomach our two best bowlers being shelved if he had been too!


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2022)

So the ECB have spent the last few years encouraging cricket clubs to buy cameras to film club cricket (used in pathways for county selection for trials etc). Now theyve enough of them theyve introduced an annual license fee of £500 a club despite promising it would be free with all but no warning

See theyve kept it quiet Joe Clarke is an injury reserve for the WIndies tour too

Good to see Harrison and his cronies earning their bonuses sigh


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			Anderson can be very aggrieved unless he agreed to being rested for me, that said if theyre playing on the typical recent WI slow low tracks he probably wont mind having a rest 

Click to expand...

Some commentator on the radio reckons Anderson and Broad were dropped at Joe Roots behest. Reckons they undermine him on the pitch and in the dressing room and Joe wants to have more control.


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Some commentator on the radio reckons Anderson and Broad were dropped at Joe Roots behest. Reckons they undermine him on the pitch and in the dressing room and Joe wants to have more control.
		
Click to expand...


Id happily have a decent bet thats an utter pile of ..............

Root be looking round for Anderson to throw the ball to several times on his last tour as captain


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			Id happily have a decent bet thats an utter pile of ..............

Root be looking round for Anderson to throw the ball to several times on his last tour as captain 

Click to expand...

Strauss is denying it but he does think dropping them will help England develop…

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...-james-anderson-west-indies-b2011566.html?amp

it will obviously turn out to be a very bad decision (whoever made it) but it’s par for the course with English cricket these days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2022)

When we struggle to bowl another ordinary test team out twice regularly they will be desperate to get Anderson and Broad back on board.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			So the ECB have spent the last few years encouraging cricket clubs to buy cameras to film club cricket (used in pathways for county selection for trials etc). Now theyve enough of them theyve introduced an annual license fee of £500 a club despite promising it would be free with all but no warning

See theyve kept it quiet Joe Clarke is an injury reserve for the WIndies tour too

Good to see Harrison and his cronies earning their bonuses sigh
		
Click to expand...

I thought Clarke was defacto banned from playing International cricket for England after what happened


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought Clarke was defacto banned from playing International cricket for England after what happened
		
Click to expand...

clearly thats been dropped minus the fanfare!


----------



## Mudball (Feb 12, 2022)

Good to see payday for Mark Wood.. a well deserved million dollars for 5-6 weeks of work. 
good if you can get it..


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2022)

Same as every year, some utter joke prices paid, some very good players ignored, one things for sure not a Pakistan player in sight, all part of the circus


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2022)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/c...ng-angrier-day-dropped-standards-slipped.html


----------



## Mudball (Feb 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			Same as every year, some utter joke prices paid, some very good players ignored, one things for sure not a Pakistan player in sight, all part of the circus
		
Click to expand...

Same as footballers.. so I don’t see why top talent should not get top dollars to play in a top league.  Do we think that the Egyptians are upset that Mo Salah gets paid to pay in a circus league in faraway England? Why should it be any different for Jofra, Wood and Co.  Very short professional shelf life, let them earn it. 

I think the IPL initially had Pakistani players. Then Pak encroached on Indian territory and they went to ‘war’. They then dropped all the Pak players. Again no different from us imposing sanctions on Russia if it steps into Ukrain. Usual politics playing into sports. Btw it does not seem to apply to Pakistani coaching staff or Imran Tahir (who is now SA)


----------



## babylonsinger (Feb 13, 2022)

Nice payday for Liam Livingstone


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 13, 2022)

I can't understand why Rashid doesn't get an IPL contract unless it's to do with his heritage which is awful. He's one of the top 5 T20 bowlers in the world imo, incredibly consistent on all surfaces and over a long period of time


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 13, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			Nice payday for Liam Livingstone
		
Click to expand...

Not bad £1.1m from the lad from Barra! there was a guy named Liam Livingstone who was a member at our Club last year and there was a rumour it was LL but not a member now.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 13, 2022)

fundy said:



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/c...ng-angrier-day-dropped-standards-slipped.html

Click to expand...

Only time will tell for Broad and Anderson come the summer but seems the wrong decision after how they performed when selected In Australia. Not sure how Broad has  helped his cause in writing the article for DM but at least it is off his chest now.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 13, 2022)

Cricket at its most perplexing over the last day or two. Barely anybody has turned up for the Aus v SL T20 international despite it supposedly being a money spinning format whilst players are bought for crazy sums of money amid ridiculous hype. As one person commented on Twitter last summer (albeit about Football) have we reached the point where the fetishising of transactions have become bigger than the actual playing of the game now? There just seems to be a near constant stream of player moves around different teams in the various leagues to the point where you ask where are we and who's playing?


----------



## Mudball (Feb 13, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I can't understand why Rashid doesn't get an IPL contract unless it's to do with his heritage which is awful. He's one of the top 5 T20 bowlers in the world imo, incredibly consistent on all surfaces and over a long period of time
		
Click to expand...

I am assuming that is because india produces a lot of spinners and spoilt for choices. I suspect few international spinners in the IPL… Rashid Khan is pretty talismanic, Imran Tahir is a old war horse. Any other international spinners? Zampa and the guy from Nepal.  Indian teams would prefer quicks and big hitters from abroad. I don’t think it is heritage as you have Moen and Tahir are in there 

Edit >> had to Google it. Looks like Rashid was picked last year. I did not follow it, so don’t know if he played 
https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...for-first-time-after-signing-for-punjab-kings


----------



## Mudball (Feb 13, 2022)

Tongo said:



			Cricket at its most perplexing over the last day or two. Barely anybody has turned up for the Aus v SL T20 international despite it supposedly being a money spinning format whilst players are bought for crazy sums of money amid ridiculous hype. As one person commented on Twitter last summer (albeit about Football) have we reached the point where the fetishising of transactions have become bigger than the actual playing of the game now? There just seems to be a near constant stream of player moves around different teams in the various leagues to the point where you ask where are we and who's playing?
		
Click to expand...

I agree.. Last week the pub was showing ‘transfer window’ on sky. Count down timer had several days on it. Reading the subtitles, it was just naval gazing about various options. Never understood why they did not show a game instead


----------



## babylonsinger (Feb 13, 2022)

Sure I've seen somewhere Rashid has played once in the IPL. His availability was the issue a few years back (as it was with most English players) but not sure why he's overlooked now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			Nice payday for Liam Livingstone
		
Click to expand...

And we wonder why our test team is declining. If you were a talented youngster now would you practice your forward defence or how hard and far you can smack the ball? Understandable but sad for the purists.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			And we wonder why our test team is declining. If you were a talented youngster now would you practice your forward defence or how hard and far you can smack the ball? Understandable but sad for the purists.
		
Click to expand...

Someone on Twitter said they don't blame him as its less effort for more money. Too many people in cricket seem to find the playing of the game an inconvenience.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2022)

Tongo said:



			Someone on Twitter said they don't blame him as its less effort for more money. Too many people in cricket seem to find the playing of the game an inconvenience.
		
Click to expand...

I hope cricketers don't see it that way, it would be appalling if they did, but the money on the 20:20 world tour is so significant that is isn't a tough decision for them. Livingstone could end up the highest paid English cricketer this calendar year, dwarfing the captain, without playing a test match.


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2022)

hard to disagree with any of this from Nasser


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492486781337583618


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			hard to disagree with any of this from Nasser


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492486781337583618

Click to expand...

Think he has it spot on


----------



## Neilds (Feb 14, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			Nice payday for Liam Livingstone
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see him in the Hundred last year but whenever I have seen him play for England he has struggled to get into double figures!  Not good if you only get a decent score every 10 innings, so I'm not convinced about him.  Maybe the entertainers want him to go out, hit a few boundaries then be out?


----------



## Mudball (Feb 14, 2022)

Now, you know people will tune in... 







This is made for TV cricket..  Tele revenues, stadium revs, merch....  plus some really scared batsman.  What is not to like. 

The only challenge... will they perform on some flat tracks..


----------



## Piece (Feb 14, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Now, you know people will tune in...







This is made for TV cricket..  Tele revenues, stadium revs, merch....  plus some really scared batsman.  What is not to like.

The only challenge... will they perform on some flat tracks..
		
Click to expand...

Or fit enough to bowl.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 14, 2022)

Piece said:



			Or fit enough to bowl. 

Click to expand...

i agree... For a million quids, i am get a prosthetic arm..


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2022)

Jason Roy seemed like a bargain compared to Livingstone. Would rather have Rashid than Wood on slow wickets, actually any wickets in 20/20.


----------



## babylonsinger (Feb 14, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Didn't see him in the Hundred last year but whenever I have seen him play for England he has struggled to get into double figures!  Not good if you only get a decent score every 10 innings, so I'm not convinced about him.  Maybe the entertainers want him to go out, hit a few boundaries then be out?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't watch the Hundred but he was apparently good in that. Think he took some time to get going for England but his hundred should make him believe he belongs at that level. 

His bowling is more than useful also given he can bowl off and leg breaks and can alternate depending on batsman and boundary etc. 

Given his IPL team will have Agarwal, Dhawan and Bairstow batting before him he will be expected to be a boundary hitter and finisher similar to how Buttler was seen before he was moved up to open.


----------



## babylonsinger (Feb 14, 2022)

richart said:



			Jason Roy seemed like a bargain compared to Livingstone. Would rather have Rashid than Wood on slow wickets, actually any wickets in 20/20.
		
Click to expand...

Roy was a bargain - he's in good form in the PSL so should get a good stint in this IPL. Livingstone and Roy and not comparable with Livingstone offering his slow/spin bowling also - allrounders almost always go for more than specialists.

Wood doesn't strike me as a T20 bowler but he always attracts lots of interest and bidders whenever he has entered the auction so there must something in that.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 14, 2022)

richart said:



			Jason Roy seemed like a bargain compared to Livingstone. Would rather have Rashid than Wood on slow wickets, actually any wickets in 20/20.
		
Click to expand...

Roy is great with pace on the ball, walking wicket again spin.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Now, you know people will tune in...







This is made for TV cricket..  Tele revenues, stadium revs, merch....  plus some really scared batsman.  What is not to like.

The only challenge... will they perform on some flat tracks..
		
Click to expand...

Amazing how Archer can even put himself up when he has been injured for months and unavailable for England - but I guess when he is bowled to the brink of breakdown you can’t blame him


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Roy is great with pace on the ball, walking wicket again spin.....
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't take a genius to take pace of against Roy. However if he could reign the desire to hit every ball for a boundary, he could learn the act of nurdling 5 singles and hitting the bad ball to the fence. Sadly though I think he's too far down the road to change anything in his game


----------



## Mudball (Feb 15, 2022)

Beyond the millions, there is a good rags-to-riches story in IPL.,    It was Bumrah, then Siraj and now a new boy in town.   
Got this fwd on Whatsapp >> https://sports.ndtv.com/ipl-2022/ip...nvince-father-to-give-up-cobblers-job-2769613


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 17, 2022)

Captain Ron a tad quiet on here today following the cricket in NZ. It is not over yet but may well be tomorrow if SA do not join in!


----------



## Neilds (Feb 17, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			Didn't watch the Hundred but he was apparently good in that. Think he took some time to get going for England but his hundred should make him believe he belongs at that level.

His bowling is more than useful also given he can bowl off and leg breaks and can alternate depending on batsman and boundary etc.

Given his IPL team will have Agarwal, Dhawan and Bairstow batting before him he will be expected to be a boundary hitter and finisher similar to how Buttler was seen before he was moved up to open.
		
Click to expand...

Another failure for Livingstone - 9 off 8 balls and then went for 32 in 2 overs. Has he been over hyped?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Captain Ron a tad quiet on here today following the cricket in NZ. It is not over yet but may well be tomorrow if SA do not join in!
		
Click to expand...

Would have been worse without Hazma's contribution. Almost England like


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2022)

https://www.thecricketer.com/Topics...for_ecb_investigate_what_happened_durham.html

Not for the first time, George is spot on


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 21, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Another failure for Livingstone - 9 off 8 balls and then went for 32 in 2 overs. Has he been over hyped?
		
Click to expand...

No.  That can literally happen to anyone in T20 slogathons.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 22, 2022)

Watched Alan stamford Cricket circus 20/20 on Sky Quite entertaining but what a crook and how gullible were The MCC


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496783931303030784


----------



## Dando (Feb 24, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Watched Alan stamford Cricket circus 20/20 on Sky Quite entertaining but what a crook and how gullible were The MCC
		
Click to expand...

i watched this a few weeks ago and the whole thing was shocking


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496783931303030784

Click to expand...

Recognise some of those from the Ashes series recently......


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2022)

and still Teflon hasnt been suspended (or preferably fired)

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1645722637


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2022)

Sad news

One of the best keepers I saw live. Fierce competitor and not afraid to give players plenty but also took it when he batted. https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...icketkeeper-and-england-selector-dies-aged-74


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2022)

As if Rod Marsh passing wasnt enough for one day

OMG Fox News reporting Shane Warne has died of a suspected heart attack

RIP Warnie 

https://www.foxsports.com.au/cricke...k/news-story/2871d970df662a247709703aa287ce84


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			As if Rod Marsh passing wasnt enough for one day

OMG Fox News reporting Shane Warne has died of a suspected heart attack

RIP Warnie 

https://www.foxsports.com.au/cricke...k/news-story/2871d970df662a247709703aa287ce84

Click to expand...

WTF


----------



## balorf371 (Mar 4, 2022)

Today Rahul Dravid felicitates Virat Kohli on reaching 100th Test landmark


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			As if Rod Marsh passing wasnt enough for one day

OMG Fox News reporting Shane Warne has died of a suspected heart attack

RIP Warnie 

https://www.foxsports.com.au/cricke...k/news-story/2871d970df662a247709703aa287ce84

Click to expand...

Awful news 😲


----------



## chrisd (Mar 4, 2022)

Far too young, RIP Shane


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2022)

OMG. Stunned.

Greatest bowler ever.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2022)

Seismic for Australian cricket to lose two genuine legends of the game in the space of days. Far too young for Warne to go, I'm the same age 😳.

Warne had such an impact on the world of cricket, held England in his hands on many occasions as well.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 4, 2022)

Absolute game changer for wrist spin. 

One of the great cricket minds too.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 4, 2022)

There are times when the death of a celebrity or sporting icon leaves me genuinely stunned. This is one of those times.

An unbelievably gifted cricketer, by some distance the best leggie I ever saw, and an insightful, balanced commentator and pundit. Taken way too early.

The cricket world is a poorer place today.


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			There are times when the death of a celebrity or sporting icon leaves me genuinely stunned. This is one of those times.

An unbelievably gifted cricketer, by some distance the best leggie I ever saw, and an insightful, balanced commentator and pundit. Taken way too early.

The cricket world is a poorer place today.
		
Click to expand...

Am rarely affected but this one has knocked me sideways, just sitting here utterly shocked. Guy was an utter legend, great competitor and cricketing brain, played close to without being over the line too often. One of those oppo players you rated and secretly wished played for your side.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 4, 2022)

And did it all with a smile on his face.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 4, 2022)

Piece said:



			OMG. Stunned.

Greatest bowler ever.
		
Click to expand...

Great bowler but I think Murli was a tad better with more wickets and a better average. Warne had much better bowlers in his team around him and Murli was relied upon more by SL. That discussion of who was better could rumble for a long time.

Anybody who takes over 700 wickets is outstanding and will be sadly missed by his family, as a commentator and as a cricketing legend.

RIP Shane Warne   a real sad loss.


----------



## fenwayrich (Mar 4, 2022)

One of Wisden's 5 Cricketers of the Century. A true legend, and one of the very rare sportsmen who changed the way the game is played. Very sad news.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2022)

A great cricketer who changed the game in the 90s. Played and lived with a smile on his face.
RiP Shane


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Great bowler but I think Murli was a tad better with more wickets and a better average. Warne had much better bowlers in his team around him and Murli was relied upon more by SL. That discussion of who was better could rumble for a long time.

Anybody who takes over 700 wickets is outstanding and will be sadly missed by his family, as a commentator and as a cricketing legend.

RIP Shane Warne   a real sad loss.
		
Click to expand...

As you say, you can debate who is better, but for me Warne was head and shoulders above Murali.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 4, 2022)

I was lucky enough to see both Rod Marsh and Shane Warne play


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Great bowler but I think Murli was a tad better with more wickets and a better average. Warne had much better bowlers in his team around him and Murli was relied upon more by SL. That discussion of who was better could rumble for a long time.

Anybody who takes over 700 wickets is outstanding and will be sadly missed by his family, as a commentator and as a cricketing legend.

RIP Shane Warne   a real sad loss.
		
Click to expand...

I can't agree at all regarding Murali. A very different discussion but based on action alone it's a non starter for me.

In terms of best bowler, I don't think you can compare a quickie to a spinner. Very different in what they do, how long they can go for. Wickets alone can not be the sole method of judging.

When judging Warne it should be against other spinners and for that he surely has to be in the top 3 of all time.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2022)

Marsh and Warne........
Hated them both - because they were Aussies.......
But total respect for them as they were the best at their jobs....
Sad day...


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I was lucky enough to see both Rod Marsh and Shane Warne play
		
Click to expand...

didn't you also see W G Grace make is debut?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			didn't you also see W G Grace make is debut? 

Click to expand...


He looked a half decent batter!


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 4, 2022)

What a shock, can't believe it! I've never been much of a cricket fan but I certainly knew of Shane, great character and analyser of the game. 
One of those guys I'd love to have shared a round with. 
A very sad loss to his family and loved ones and a lesser world without him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2022)

Very sad news. Another cricketing genius and when he joined the commentary team at Sky was a revelation. Called it as he saw it with no holds, very much as he played. Sounded like he'd be the centre of the fun wherever he went. Without wanting to dilute the sad news too much in my own opinion he was the GOAT as I often thought Murali's action was suspect and he had some real spinner friendly home pitches whereas Warne seemed to do it anywhere. Perhaps one for a separate thread but a very sad day for cricket with two special players going


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2022)

Man, I'm gutted by this. I feel like a family member has gone 😥


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 4, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Great bowler but I think Murli was a tad better with more wickets and a better average. Warne had much better bowlers in his team around him and Murli was relied upon more by SL. That discussion of who was better could rumble for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Not having that, just the same as I wouldn't even consider Murali for a World XI. The fact is, he chucked it.


----------



## greenone (Mar 4, 2022)

Probably one of the 2 best all round cricketers there has ever been along with Sir Garfield Sobers. Could bat, didn't drop too many catches and mesmerised batsman with his bowling. No mystery but he'd didn't need it. RIP Shane Warne.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 4, 2022)

greenone said:



			Probably one of the 2 best all round cricketers there has ever been along with Sir Garfield Sobers. Could bat, didn't drop too many catches and mesmerised batsman with his bowling. No mystery but he'd didn't need it. RIP Shane Warne.
		
Click to expand...

Think despite being a great bowler he was never classed as an all rounder. Not in the same league as Sobers and possibly 15/20 more cricketers at least


----------



## greenone (Mar 5, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Think despite being a great bowler he was never classed as an all rounder. Not in the same league as Sobers and possibly 15/20 more cricketers at least
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say he was an all-rounder, I said the best all round cricketer, there is a difference*.* He still scored over 3000 test runs. He may not not be in the same league as Sobers with the bat, but beats him hands down with the ball. Put it this way, if there had been a single wicket competition of players in their prime, the final would be Sobers Vs Warne imo.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 5, 2022)

Shocked about Warne. What a legend, best spinner ever for me. His insight in the commentary box after he retired showed what a great cricket brain he had. RIP.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 5, 2022)

Watched a bit of England v Australia women's world cup match earlier. What I'm about to say may not be on trend, but the lack of athleticism in the England team was shocking. I've seen fitter players playing for the village pub team. If they're not going to take it seriously how can they expect viewers to take them seriously. Terrible advert for women's cricket.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 5, 2022)

yeah.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Watched a bit of England v Australia women's world cup match earlier. What I'm about to say may not be on trend, but the lack of athleticism in the England team was shocking. I've seen fitter players playing for the village pub team. If they're not going to take it seriously how can they expect viewers to take them seriously. Terrible advert for women's cricket.







Click to expand...

That’s not a great post at all


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s not a great post at all
		
Click to expand...

Why not? I don't remember anyone having a problem with Ollie Robinson being called out for his lack of match fitness during the Ashes. Or is it OK to criticise a man for lack of fitness but not a woman? These are professional athletes being paid to play sport and as such should be doing everything they can to get their performance levels as high as possible.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Why not? I don't remember anyone having a problem with Ollie Robinson being called out for his lack of match fitness during the Ashes. Or is it OK to criticise a man for lack of fitness but not a woman? These are professional athletes being paid to play sport and as such should be doing everything they can to get their performance levels as high as possible.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know her fitness is poor ? Basing it on body shape ?

Anya has always had that body shape and yet it’s not affected her ability to be one of the best bowlers in the game - the game today she was the best bowler out there 

It’s nothing but body shaming


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Why not? I don't remember anyone having a problem with Ollie Robinson being called out for his lack of match fitness during the Ashes. Or is it OK to criticise a man for lack of fitness but not a woman? These are professional athletes being paid to play sport and as such should be doing everything they can to get their performance levels as high as possible.
		
Click to expand...

So they lost after Australia posted a really challenging score and got close to the target. It may lack the power and brutality of the mens game at times but most top ladies players would definitely earn a place at a lot of mens sides, even at a top level. Judging purely on size is a poor indicator of ability and somewhat decisive


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



*How do you know her fitness is poor ? Basing it on body shape ?*

Anya has always had that body shape and yet it’s not affected her ability to be one of the best bowlers in the game - the game today she was the best bowler out there

It’s nothing but body shaming
		
Click to expand...

She's clearly overweight and that alone means that she's not as fit as she could be. Therefore, for a professional sportsperson her fitness is poor. If calling someone overweight is body shaming in your view then yes, I'm body shaming her. But in my view I'm simply being honest about the fact that she's overweight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			She's clearly overweight and that alone means that she's not as fit as she could be. Therefore, for a professional sportsperson her fitness is poor. If calling someone overweight is body shaming in your view then yes, I'm body shaming her. But in my view I'm simply being honest about the fact that she's overweight.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of decent cricketers in particular that were carrying a few extra pounds. Didn't affect performance. How do you know how overweight she is and what effect body shaming could have.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Loads of decent cricketers in particular that were carrying a few extra pounds.* Didn't affect performance. *How do you know how overweight she is and what effect body shaming could have.
		
Click to expand...

You've got no idea if that is correct or how good those players could've been if they hadn't been overweight.

And I know she's overweight because I've got eyes and have looked at the photo.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 5, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Watched a bit of England v Australia women's world cup match earlier. What I'm about to say may not be on trend, but the lack of athleticism in the England team was shocking. I've seen fitter players playing for the village pub team. If they're not going to take it seriously how can they expect viewers to take them seriously. Terrible advert for women's cricket.







Click to expand...

Embarrassing we're paying for these clowns to play cricket.  You see it in the ladies football too. Better standard at Sunday league.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			She's clearly overweight and that alone means that she's not as fit as she could be. Therefore, for a professional sportsperson her fitness is poor. If calling someone overweight is body shaming in your view then yes, I'm body shaming her. But in my view I'm simply being honest about the fact that she's overweight.
		
Click to expand...

There's a difference between 'overweight' and 'poor fitness'.
There's also been a number of top male cricketers who could have been described as overweight too, but were clearly excellent cricketers (for their time) - or they wouldn't have been picked for their national team. Here's some! https://bleacherreport.com/articles/1855212-xi-picking-a-team-of-crickets-fattest-players
I happen to have known a rather porky shaped Kiwi International (and International Umpire) at both Cricket and Hockey. He won an Olympic Gold at Hockey in Montreal on Astroturf, so was no slouch! I have personal experience of how quick he could be on the hockey field!
To me, Women's cricket is at the stage where Men's cricket was a decade (probably 2) or more ago, where talent is the overriding factor for participation at higher levels. Fitness will become more important as more players with talent arrive.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 5, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			There's a difference between 'overweight' and 'poor fitness'.
There's also been a number of top male cricketers who could have been described as overweight too, but were clearly excellent cricketers (for their time) - or they wouldn't have been picked for their national team. Here's some! https://bleacherreport.com/articles/1855212-xi-picking-a-team-of-crickets-fattest-players
I happen to have known a rather porky shaped Kiwi International (and Interntional Umpire) at both Cricket and Hockey. He won an Olympic Gold at Hockey in Montreal on Astroturf, so was no slouch! I have personal experience of how quick he could be on the hockey field!
To me, Women's cricket is at the stage where Men's cricket was a decade (probably 2) or more ago, where talent is the overriding factor for participation at higher levels. Fitness will become more important as more players with talent arrive.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. I was going to mention Ian Botham, but you beat me to it with this article.

He could never be described as lithe, and liked the good life, but remains the best all rounder we have ever produced.

I am clearly not alone in finding this discussion somewhat distasteful.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 5, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Spot on. I was going to mention Ian Botham, but you beat me to it with this article.

He could never be described as lithe, and liked the good life, but remains the best all rounder we have ever produced.

*I am clearly not alone in finding this discussion somewhat distasteful.*

Click to expand...

Did you find it distasteful when Ollie Robinson was being called out for his match fitness not being great during the Ashes this winter?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Did you find it distasteful when Ollie Robinson was being called out for his match fitness not being great during the Ashes this winter?
		
Click to expand...

Was there pictures of him and his body shape being posted ? What exactly was being said about Robinson 🤷‍♂️ - I know he was injured a number of times , and his pace etc dropped through the day so the bowling coach said he needed to improve his fitness to be able to bowl at higher consistent level - but I don’t recall him being body shamed ?


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Did you find it distasteful when Ollie Robinson was being called out for his match fitness not being great during the Ashes this winter?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t recall the suggestions relating to Robinson. If he was ridiculed for being fat I’m sure you will point us in the direction of the discussion.


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Mar 5, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Watched a bit of England v Australia women's world cup match earlier. What I'm about to say may not be on trend, but the lack of athleticism in the England team was shocking. I've seen fitter players playing for the village pub team. If they're not going to take it seriously how can they expect viewers to take them seriously. Terrible advert for women's cricket.
		
Click to expand...

The immediate post before the above quote talks about Warnie RIP as being one of the greatest sportsman of all time, and he was far from an ideal Renaissance model figure.

I don’t know the lady in question, but judging her sporting ability by her looks is pretty archaic.

As a counterpoint from the men’s game, I offer Warnie, David Boon, Botham, Allan Lamb, Merv Hughes. From other sports I offer Shane Lowry and John Daly.

Top female sportspeople are there to compete at an elite level, not to titillate men.


----------



## evemccc (Mar 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was there pictures of him and his body shape being posted ? What exactly was being said about Robinson 🤷‍♂️ - I know he was injured a number of times , and his pace etc dropped through the day so the bowling coach said he needed to improve his fitness to be able to bowl at higher consistent level - but I don’t recall him being body shamed ?
		
Click to expand...

Are you actually serious?!?

Do you or have you followed world cricket over the years, and are you claiming that no male cricketer or male sportsman has never had people online criticising the appearance and perceived fitness of them (‘Body-shaming’ in the language of 2022🤪)

Inzamam Ul-Haq, Gatting, the real/Brazilian Ronaldo, Gazza, and plenty of others have been ‘body-shamed’ and pilloried for weight — so give over with the White Knight act

It might be boorish / in bad taste or whatever else, but it’s happened plenty to male sports stars also


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 5, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I don’t recall the suggestions relating to Robinson. If he was ridiculed for being fat I’m sure you will point us in the direction of the discussion.
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't ridiculed for being fat, he was told that his fitness wasn't good enough for test cricket. Just as the lady in the original photo hasn't been ridiculed (at least not by me) for being fat. She is overweight, which is an undeniable fact, and as such isn't as fit as she could be. Mike Gatting was overweight. Inzamam Ul Haq was overweight. Shane Warne (at times) was overweight. Ian Botham was overweight. I'm not body shaming any of those players, I'm simply stating facts.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Are you actually serious?!?

*Do you or have you followed world cricket over the years, and are you claiming that no male cricketer or male sportsman has never had people online criticising the appearance and perceived fitness of them (‘Body-shaming’ in the language of 2022🤪)*

Inzamam Ul-Haq, Gatting, the real/Brazilian Ronaldo, Gazza, and plenty of others have been ‘body-shamed’ and pilloried for weight — so give over with the White Knight act

It might be boorish / in bad taste or whatever else, but it’s happened plenty to male sports stars also
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you need to pick your toy back up and highlight anywhere were I have stated that “no male Cricketer or sportsman” has been body shamed


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe you need to pick your toy back up and highlight anywhere were I have stated that “no male Cricketer or sportsman” has been *body shamed*

Click to expand...

Isn't being "body shamed" or "body shaming" just a modern day way of saying "someone's telling the truth"? You can't be honest or tell the truth any more without someone sticking a label on it. 

If I was to say that Jonny Vegas was an overweight comedian, would I be body shaming him or would I be telling the truth? William Shatner, Marlon Brando, Roseanne Barr have all been overweight during their careers. This isn't body shaming, it's facts. But it's also a fact that none of those mentioned were being paid as sportsmen/sportswomen to perform physically. So is it too much to ask that someone that is being paid to be a professional sportsperson is in the best physical shape that they can be in?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Isn't being "body shamed" or "body shaming" just a modern day way of saying "someone's telling the truth"? You can't be honest or tell the truth any more without someone sticking a label on it.

If I was to say that Jonny Vegas was an overweight comedian, would I be body shaming him or would I be telling the truth? William Shatner, Marlon Brando, Roseanne Barr have all been overweight during their careers. This isn't body shaming, it's facts. But it's also a fact that none of those mentioned were being paid as sportsmen/sportswomen to perform physically. So is it too much to ask that someone that is being paid to be a professional sportsperson is in the best physical shape that they can be in?
		
Click to expand...

As a professional sportswoman in this case she is paid to be the best bowler she can be - not be the skinniest just to satisfy men who think that because she is fat she isn’t good enough physically. Maybe she is at a weight that allows her to perform to her best level and that her weight is having no affect on her fitness and ability - she has been that body shape through out her career and been superb for her country helping them win the World Cup 

The initial post that I believe was poor was imo body shaming her for being fat and suggesting that she was poor because of her body shape and posting a picture to enhance that belief .


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Mar 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			So is it too much to ask that someone that is being paid to be a professional sportsperson is in the best physical shape that they can be in?
		
Click to expand...

I believe the point others (incl me) are making is why does it matter? Results should be the yardstick. Every elite sportsperson could improve some aspect of their game - technique, strategy, mental toughness, fitness. Why focus on just weight/fitness without any context of their overall game and on the basis of a single photo?
If somebody posted a photo of one D. Maradona at the height of his powers in the mid 80s, I suppose they also could say what is that fatty doing playing elite football?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As a professional sportswoman in this case she is paid to be the best bowler she can be - not be the skinniest just to satisfy men who think that because she is fat she isn’t good enough physically. Maybe she is at a weight that allows her to perform to her best level and that her weight is having no affect on her fitness and ability - she has been that body shape through out her career and been superb for her country helping them win the World Cup

The initial post that I believe was poor was imo *body shaming her for being fat* and suggesting that she was poor because of her body shape and posting a picture to enhance that belief .
		
Click to expand...

 Interesting that you are the one using the word "fat", while other posters, including myself that have been critical of her, have been using the word overweight. Who's the one that is "body shaming" her? She's overweight. To deny that is to ignore the facts.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 5, 2022)

Ser Shankalot said:



			I believe the point others (incl me) are making is why does it matter? Results should be the yardstick. Every elite sportsperson could improve some aspect of their game - technique, strategy, mental toughness, fitness. Why focus on just weight/fitness without any context of their overall game and on the basis of a single photo?
If somebody posted a photo of one D. Maradona at the height of his powers in the mid 80s, I suppose they also could say what is that fatty doing playing elite football?
		
Click to expand...

But it's not on the basis of a single photo. Only one photo has been posted but there are many others that support the same point, and a simple google search would confirm this. In the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter. Anya Shrubsole is a very talented cricketer who is performing on the world stage for England. She obviously has the technique, strategy and mental toughness to be an elite performer. This doesn't mean that we can't question other aspects. 

Would Diego Maradona have been a better footballer if he hadn't been overweight and shoving a significant amount of Colombian marching powder up his nose? Almost certainly. Would Anya Shrubsole be able to perform at a higher level if she wasn't overweight? Probably yes.


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Watched a bit of England v Australia women's world cup match earlier. What I'm about to say may not be on trend, but the lack of athleticism in the England team was shocking. I've seen fitter players playing for the village pub team. If they're not going to take it seriously how can they expect viewers to take them seriously. Terrible advert for women's cricket.







Click to expand...

Please let us know what
Professional sports you’ve represented your country in


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			Please let us know what
Professional sports you’ve represented your country in
		
Click to expand...

What an idiotic comment. You might as well leave the forum because you're not a professional golfer.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2022)

DanFST said:



			yeah.






Click to expand...

Good post - shows how much the game has moved on at the top level. You won't see that in the IPL.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2022)

Ser Shankalot said:



			I don’t know the lady in question, but judging her sporting ability by her looks is pretty archaic.
Top female sportspeople are there to compete at an elite level, not to titillate men.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you get this stuff from? Can't see anybody judging her on looks, nobody making any comments about titilatting men.

Read my post: I watched the game on TV and was disappointed by the level of athleticism. In particular watching Shrubsole try to chase down a ball heading for the boundary was embarrassing for elite level. She is clearly overweight, unfit, and there is no excuse for a cricketer playing in the world cup not to be at peak fitness. The Aussie women seemed a lot fitter and sharper in the field.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As a professional sportswoman in this case she is paid to be the best bowler she can be - n*ot be the skinniest just to satisfy men who think that because she is fat she isn’t good enough physically.* Maybe she is at a weight that allows her to perform to her best level and that *her weight is having no affect on her fitness* and ability - she has been that body shape through out her career and been superb for her country helping them win the World Cup

The initial post that I believe was poor was imo *body shaming her for being fat* and suggesting that she was poor because of her body shape and posting a picture to enhance that belief .
		
Click to expand...

There is a huge amount of projection in this post. The bits I've highlighted have been raised by you, not me. My post simply mentioned a lack of athleticism.

She is paid to be the best cricketer she can be. However watching her field she was clearly slow, unfit and cost the team runs. Cricket requires lots of different skills - some of them are difficult to improve - but basic fitness should be a given at elite level. She is by definition not the best cricketer she can be.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It may lack the power and brutality of the mens game at times but most top ladies players would definitely earn a place at a lot of mens sides, even at a top level.
		
Click to expand...

You've got to be joking 

There are some decent women players out there, but the gulf is vast. It's really not right to compare with the men's game.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It may lack the power and brutality of the mens game at times but most top ladies players would definitely earn a place at a lot of mens sides, even at a top level.
		
Click to expand...

Not even close. You would have to drop a long way down the pyramid before any female cricketer, possibly bar a keeper, would get a game in mens cricket. The gap is vast.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 6, 2022)

Why isn’t it possible to watch womens cricket (football/rugby etc) without comparing it to the mens game? 
I’m watching India v Pakistan & enjoying it for what it is. 
I’m not going down the weight rabbit hole but would you be bringing it up about a bloke? If your take away is that’s is not mens cricket & some of the players are a bit chunky, maybe just don’t watch?


----------



## evemccc (Mar 6, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			I’m not going down the weight rabbit hole but *would you be bringing it up about a bloke?* If your take away is that’s is not mens cricket & *some of the players are a bit chunky, maybe just don’t watch?*

Click to expand...

..🤪

-Ashley Giles aka ‘Wheely Bin’
-Inzamam Ul-Haq
-Monty Panesar
-Gatting ‘if it was a cheese roll it wouldn’t have got past him’ / ‘he looked like someone had stolen his lunch’
-Robert Key

It took all of 10 seconds to think of these examples in the men’s game where cricketers have been joked-about / criticised for a perceived lack of fitness - to claim otherwise is patently false

It would seem clear that the more money and exposure in the women’s game, the more incentive or likelihood of the women’s game improving - whatever that looks like…not really controversial I don’t think..?


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 6, 2022)

evemccc said:



			..🤪

-Ashley Giles aka ‘Wheely Bin’
-Inzamam Ul-Haq
-Monty Panesar
-Gatting ‘if it was a cheese roll it wouldn’t have got past him’ / ‘he looked like someone had stolen his lunch’
-Robert Key

It took all of 10 seconds to think of these examples in the men’s game where cricketers have been joked-about / criticised for a perceived lack of fitness - to claim otherwise is patently false

It would seem clear that the more money and exposure in the women’s game, the more incentive or likelihood of the women’s game improving - whatever that looks like…not really controversial I don’t think..?
		
Click to expand...

Yep but it’s not used as a stick to hit the whole game with. That’s the point & I don’t recall someone being moved to post specifically about rob keys weight? 
The narrative is, womens cricket is rubbish & the players are a disgrace to professional sport. Just don’t watch it then


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 6, 2022)

I feel absolutely certain that, if her weight was having a significant impact on her performances, someone in the England set up would have said to Anya Shrubsole during the fourteen years she has been representing her country at the highest level that she needed to lose a few pounds. Perish the thought that those in charge of the diet, fitness and conditioning of elite level sportswomen might just have more of a clue about Shrubsole than the armchair experts contributing to an online golf forum.

And has anyone even stopped to consider the possibility that Shrubsole’s weight might be aligned to a medical condition? Nah, thought not.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I feel absolutely certain that, if her weight was having a significant impact on her performances, someone in the England set up would have said to Anya Shrubsole during the fourteen years she has been representing her country at the highest level that she needed to lose a few pounds. Perish the thought that those in charge of the diet, fitness and conditioning of elite level sportswomen might just have more of a clue about Shrubsole than the armchair experts contributing to an online golf forum.

And has anyone even stopped to consider the possibility that Shrubsole’s weight might be aligned to a medical condition? Nah, thought not.
		
Click to expand...

She can get away with it because the standard is so low. It’s not “elite” level athletes at the top of their game. 

Do you think if a female tennis player turned up at Wimbledon in that condition she would get very far?


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 6, 2022)

sunshine said:



			She can get away with it because the standard is so low. It’s not “elite” level athletes at the top of their game.

Do you think if a female tennis player turned up at Wimbledon in that condition she would get very far?
		
Click to expand...

You’re comparing apples with pears.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2022)

sunshine said:



			She can get away with it because the standard is so low. It’s not “elite” level athletes at the top of their game.

Do you think if a female tennis player turned up at Wimbledon in that condition she would get very far?
		
Click to expand...

She is competing at the elite level for her sport and sex and has done for a number of years and been for a number of years


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 6, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She is competing at the elite level for her sport and sex and has done for a number of years and been for a number of years
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, Phil. She’s competing at the top level in _her _sport. She’s been “getting away with it” very successfully for nearly fifteen years. If her weight and fitness hampered her to any great extent she’d either have been told to rectify it or been ditched long ago.

Introducing Wimbledon into the argument is laughable. The fitness required to play the two sports is entirely different, as anyone who has played either sport to a decent standard will doubtless attest to. It’s rather like pointing to a jockey, invariably tiny and waif like, and saying they wouldn’t last three minutes in the ring with a heavyweight boxer. Well of course they wouldn’t. They’re not a heavyweight boxer, and Shrubsole isn’t a tennis player.


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She is competing at the elite level for her sport and sex and has done for a number of years and been for a number of years
		
Click to expand...




sunshine said:



			She can get away with it because the standard is so low. It’s not “elite” level athletes at the top of their game. 

Do you think if a female tennis player turned up at Wimbledon in that condition she would get very far?
		
Click to expand...

She’s got a central contract so she’s clearly elite level


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 6, 2022)

Compared to what?   Sorry but women's cricket is monkey tennis to quote Alan Partridge.  If they want equal pay, let them face England's bowling attack or even a decent one and see how long they last.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			You’re comparing apples with pears.
		
Click to expand...

Because tennis is competitive and the athletes need to be at the top of their game (which includes peak physical fitness), and cricket is not?


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 6, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Because tennis is competitive and the athletes need to be at the top of their game (which includes peak physical fitness), and cricket is not?
		
Click to expand...

Stop being pedantic. Of course someone of Shrubsole’s physical stature isn’t going to rock up at a tennis Grand Slam. But that doesn’t mean she can’t play international cricket, something she’s been doing rather successfully for nearly fifteen years, in exactly the same physical condition.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2022)

Ser Shankalot said:



			The immediate post before the above quote talks about Warnie RIP as being one of the greatest sportsman of all time, and he was far from an ideal Renaissance model figure.

I don’t know the lady in question, but judging her sporting ability by her looks is pretty archaic.

As a counterpoint from the men’s game, I offer Warnie, David Boon, Botham, Allan Lamb, Merv Hughes. From other sports I offer Shane Lowry and John Daly.

Top female sportspeople are there to compete at an elite level, not to titillate men.
		
Click to expand...

Just rereading this thread, and this is really quite a sexist post. And it has several likes 🤦‍♂️ So sexism is alive and well on here. 

And then you reference a load of players from the 80’s which is totally irrelevant (things have moved on in the last 40 years) which makes you appear like a dinosaur. 

And then you reference two male golfers, which is totally irrelevant, which makes me think you are trolling. 

Oh dear


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 6, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Just rereading this thread, and this is really quite a sexist post. And it has several likes 🤦‍♂️ So sexism is alive and well on here.

And then you reference a load of players from the 80’s which is totally irrelevant (things have moved on in the last 40 years) which makes you appear like a dinosaur.

And then you reference two male golfers, which is totally irrelevant, which makes me think you are trolling.

Oh dear
		
Click to expand...

Sexist? How?

And as for trolling, perhaps re-read your own words, which provide a far better example.

🙄


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 6, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Embarrassing *we're paying* for these clowns to play cricket.  You see it in the ladies football too. Better standard at Sunday league.
		
Click to expand...

Is this a wind up? If not please explain how you're paying for it?


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2022)

The hypocrisy, by some, on this thread is utterly laughable.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 6, 2022)

I’ve had a good look at this thread as there have been potential “issues” hi lighted, 
My take on it is that people have made observations and judgements about female sports persons prowess based on their physical image.

Fortunately other posters have made the point that certain sports, do not require a specific body shape and those of us who are of a larger stature are fully able to compete at elite level if we have the ability

Cricket and golf, darts and weightlifting are different from sprinting, tennis and football, 

We need to be mindful that we don’t criticise individuals who may not fit the “normal” body image for a particular sport 

Thread reopened


----------



## IanM (Mar 6, 2022)

Women's cricket has come on leaps and bounds in the past few years.  There's a difference in power that (relatively) diminishes one day batting and fast bowling somewhat.   Even so, the outcomes of matches are still as good. 

For the record,  Sarah Taylor could Keep at a high level in men's games  regardless.  Her technique is better than some batsmen who have been handed gloves! (No names mentioned)


----------



## IanM (Mar 6, 2022)

sunshine said:



			She can get away with it because the standard is so low. It’s not “elite” level athletes at the top of their game.
		
Click to expand...

Shall I give you a list of very overweight male cricketers who got to the top of the World Game?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 6, 2022)

I didn't know we had so many interantional/ county standard cricketers on this forum.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 7, 2022)

Wouldn't like to be a bowler in the Pakistan v Australia test   Nearly the end of the 4th day and only 8 wickets have fallen!  2 big hundreds for Pakistan and now Australia have 2 batsmen out in the 90s.  In the Pakistan innings, Nathan Lyon bowled 52 overs for 1 wicket.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 7, 2022)

IanM said:



			Shall I give you a list of very overweight male cricketers who got to the top of the World Game?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I don't see the relevance as we are discussing the Women's World Cup (or at least I was - but everyone seems to keep trying to compare with the men's game).

But please go ahead - however, no former players, this is about the modern athletic professional game!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2022)

Anya Shrubsole is an elite high level female Cricketer and has been at the top of her game for a number of years 

She has proven herself countless times when playing the highest level she can including in the World Cup final where she was Player of the Match 

Her body shape has been the same throughout that and the England cricket coaching team don’t appear to have any issues with her fitness or athleticism and it’s certainly not harmed her ability to perform at the highest level of Womens Cricket , even in the recent game I believe she was the most economical bowler in the game.


----------



## RichA (Mar 7, 2022)

Sir Viv is 70 today.
One of the cricketing gods as I was growing up. Still looking pretty good.


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2022)

RichA said:



			Sir Viv is 70 today.
One of the cricketing gods as I was growing up. Still looking pretty good.
		
Click to expand...


he was THE cricketing god for me when i grew up. fortunate enough to see him play many times and the reason a lot of us had Slazenger V100 bat


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2022)

I was lucky enough to be there for his 189 against England at Old Trafford. Imperious is the word to describe him and that innings. Awesome another. 

Has anyone walked out to bat with more of a swagger? Fabulous cricketer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2022)

RichA said:



			Sir Viv is 70 today.
One of the cricketing gods as I was growing up. Still looking pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

Some of my early memories of cricket were of him at Somerset with along with Garner 

People will never forgive Roebuck for the way he treated him and Garner - also lost us Botham


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2022)

Remember getting his autograph at the Oval after a Sunday JPL game. He only made 30 odd in the match but looked a different class. Same when I met Joel Garner (and the biggest hands I've ever seen on anyone). Richards on form was sublime. He would bludgeon bowling long before all these modern day strokes but could also do the hard stuff and dig in


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			he was THE cricketing god for me when i grew up. fortunate enough to see him play many times and the reason a lot of us had Slazenger V100 bat 

Click to expand...

An even more intimidating sight was the 'master blaster' wielding an Stuart Surridge Jumbo in the 1st half of his career.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2022)

saving_par said:



			An even more intimidating sight was the 'master blaster' wielding an Stuart Surridge Jumbo in the 1st half of his career.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine the destruction he could have brought down on bowling attacks if he had the use of one of the modern bats 😳


----------



## IanM (Mar 7, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Sorry I don't see the relevance as we are discussing the Women's World Cup (or at least I was - but everyone seems to keep trying to compare with the men's game).

But please go ahead - however, no former players, this is about the modern athletic professional game! 

Click to expand...

You have a point about the more recent improvements,  off the top of my head,  Colin de Grandhomme, Chris Hayle, Rahkeem Cornwall and several Sri Lankans whose names escape me!  

In the 80s I used to report for pre season still playing football.....those who didn't were puffing a bit.  It was only the bowlers who bothered.  It is different now.

But don't say the women are not skilled.  They are.


----------



## IanM (Mar 7, 2022)

Viv Richards cannot be 70!  

Blimey.


----------



## greenone (Mar 7, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Sorry I don't see the relevance as we are discussing the Women's World Cup (or at least I was - but everyone seems to keep trying to compare with the men's game).

But please go ahead - however, no former players, this is about the modern athletic professional game! 

Click to expand...

Rakeem Cornwall


----------



## Wilson (Mar 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			he was THE cricketing god for me when i grew up. fortunate enough to see him play many times and the reason a lot of us had Slazenger V100 bat 

Click to expand...

My V500 was my pride and joy, I found it in the sports shop by my Dad's work, I reckon they told him he either had to buy it for me, or I had to stop coming in and shadow batting with it.... I also won a massive poster of Sir Viv at Cricket Camp, that was on my wall for ages.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 8, 2022)

Aren't there plenty of examples of male cricketrs of the 'wrong' body shape.  I think Samit Patel's name has been brought up a few times in this category.  Wasnt there a windies big lad who took a sharp catch at slip in some WC game and the commentators could not stop laughing. Cant remember the name.

Does that make any one of them less skilled >> NO. 
Does it hinder them from doing the best (against a field of more athletic counterparts) >> highly likely.

Like other sports, Cricket has changed.  Gone are the days when you love to see David Boon (hero & villain in equal measure) stride up to the crease and do what he does best.  Now in the world of Kohli fitness, everyone is raising the bar.  Those dives and sharp catches whlle jumping over the boundary ropes dont happen easily.  I was reading somethiing about Kohli's fitness.  His goal was not to be the best cricketer body out there, but he wanted to match up against the Ronaldo & Nadals of the world.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 8, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Aren't there plenty of examples of male cricketrs of the 'wrong' body shape.  I think Samit Patel's name has been brought up a few times in this category.  *Wasnt there a windies big lad who took a sharp catch at slip in some WC game and the commentators could not stop laughing. Cant remember the name.*

Does that make any one of them less skilled >> NO.
Does it hinder them from doing the best (against a field of more athletic counterparts) >> highly likely.

Like other sports, Cricket has changed.  Gone are the days when you love to see David Boon (hero & villain in equal measure) stride up to the crease and do what he does best.  Now in the world of Kohli fitness, everyone is raising the bar.  Those dives and sharp catches whlle jumping over the boundary ropes dont happen easily.  I was reading somethiing about Kohli's fitness.  His goal was not to be the best cricketer body out there, but he wanted to match up against the Ronaldo & Nadals of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Dwayne Leverock from Bermuda - now he WAS a big lad!


----------



## evemccc (Mar 8, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Aren't there plenty of examples of male cricketrs of the 'wrong' body shape.  I think Samit Patel's name has been brought up a few times in this category.  Wasnt there a windies big lad who took a sharp catch at slip in some WC game and the commentators could not stop laughing. Cant remember the name.

Does that make any one of them less skilled >> NO.
Does it hinder them from doing the best (against a field of more athletic counterparts) >> highly likely.

Like other sports, Cricket has changed.  Gone are the days when you love to see David Boon (hero & villain in equal measure) stride up to the crease and do what he does best.  Now in the world of Kohli fitness, everyone is raising the bar.  Those dives and sharp catches whlle jumping over the boundary ropes dont happen easily.  I was reading somethiing about Kohli's fitness.  His goal was not to be the best cricketer body out there, but he wanted to match up against the Ronaldo & Nadals of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly 

Increased money to a sport doesn’t always add universally positive things, but the standard of play - and fitness - goes up. It may take one player to raise the bar - but soon once the ceiling has gone up, everyone follows

It has been proved throughout different sports - Hendry in snooker, Sampras and Graf in tennis, Tiger in golf etc
The drinking culture in the late 80s and early 90s at Arsenal has been publicly spoken about plenty by Tony Adams, Paul Merson and Ray Parlour before Wenger came in.
In cricket Jonty Rhodes in the mid 90s used to be the standout athletic fielder - now that’s the standard


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 8, 2022)

Forgetting the male cricketers with extra pounds on them, let’s not forget there may be a heap of medical reasons for that appearence. Many women  appear  to have more on them at certain times of the month, and I know my youngest (has Chrones) often looks like she has more on her when she has flare ups or that monthly time.
Perhaps judging a female form on models or your ideal woman isnt the right way.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 8, 2022)

looks like England aren't going to be having a change of fortune in the Test in WIndies - Root in at No 3 in 3rd over


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2022)

Good to see nothings changed........


----------



## Piece (Mar 8, 2022)

🏏🥳🤯😱💩🙈🤡


----------



## greenone (Mar 8, 2022)

I see Overton has been preferred to Mahmood. Probably because he lengthens the batting rather than being more likely to take wickets. 🙄


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2022)

greenone said:



			I see Overton has been preferred to Mahmood. Probably because he lengthens the batting rather than being more likely to take wickets. 🙄
		
Click to expand...


long while since England picked bowlers on their bowling not batting ability


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2022)

24 overs in a session sigh.........


----------



## Mudball (Mar 8, 2022)

I am assuming lunch must be good.. everyone in a hurry to get back.   I do fancy a bit of Jerk chicken for lunch...  

Would they have plenty of Regge Regge sauce?  Is Regge Regge authentic or another British invention by some guy called Keith??


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I am assuming lunch must be good.. everyone in a hurry to get back.   I do fancy a bit of Jerk chicken for lunch... 

Would they have plenty of Regge Regge sauce?  Is Regge Regge authentic or another British invention by some guy called Keith??
		
Click to expand...


Think youll find Keiths name was actually Levi


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2022)

Good to see a different tour and the top order still struggling.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 8, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good to see a different tour and the top order still struggling.
		
Click to expand...

Its called Consistency... Gotta admire it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Its called Consistency... Gotta admire it.
		
Click to expand...

Bairstow starting to help dig England towards a half decent score backed up by a patient innings from Foakes. Shouldn't have to rely on the mid order to try and nudge a score towards 200 and the top four need to start making a contribution more often


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2022)

Well batted Bairstow, dug England out of a hole here


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2022)

some effort to put on 50 with Stokes, 50 with Foakes and 50 with Woakes 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			some effort to put on 50 with Stokes, 50 with Foakes and 50 with Woakes 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Where’s John Noakes just when you need him?


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Where’s John Noakes just when you need him?
		
Click to expand...


coming in next wicket down


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not even close. You would have to drop a long way down the pyramid before any female cricketer, possibly bar a keeper, would get a game in mens cricket. The gap is vast.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I am aware there are only two female players - Claire Taylor and Arran Brindle - who have made centuries in men's Premier league cricket.  Sarah Taylor, as a keeper, is the only one to try to play County seconds. 

Not to say that there have not been great female players - I genuinely think had she decided at 16 that she wanted to, Claire Taylor could have reached first class level, and of current players Elysse Perry and Meg Lanning too. But where they have stayed in the women's game, they've just never had the exposure to bowling in the 80s and even 90s, nor to quality spinners getting the ball down at pace rather than floating it there.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 9, 2022)

IanM said:



			You have a point about the more recent improvements,  off the top of my head,  Colin de Grandhomme, Chris Hayle, Rahkeem Cornwall and several Sri Lankans whose names escape me!  

In the 80s I used to report for pre season still playing football.....those who didn't were puffing a bit.  It was only the bowlers who bothered.  It is different now.

But don't say the women are not skilled.  They are.
		
Click to expand...

ok you've got me with Rahkeem Cornwall  fair play 

Mudball has summed it up for me. The performance levels of all cricketers can be improved with increased athleticism. An unfit player is not at the top of their game, and this is especially evident in the white ball game where athletic fielding saves runs and impacts results.

If an elite cricketer performing in a world cup is not in peak physical condition, you have to question whether they are serious about being the best.

Anyway, I think I've done this to death now. Time to move on to discussing another England batting collapse...


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2022)

How do you get a player out who has a lot of bowled and lbws in his dismissal record? 

Well dont try bowling at the stumps seems to be the WI answer!!! They bowled 1 ball after lunch yesterday to JB that wouldve hit the stumps. Utterly amazing


----------



## greenone (Mar 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			How do you get a player out who has a lot of bowled and lbws in his dismissal record? 

Well dont try bowling at the stumps seems to be the WI answer!!! They bowled 1 ball after lunch yesterday to JB that wouldve hit the stumps. Utterly amazing
		
Click to expand...

Their bowling coach hasn't been the bowling coach for England in the last 5 years has he?


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2022)

Anyone missing Broad and Anderson yet..........


----------



## greenone (Mar 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			Anyone missing Broad and Anderson yet..........
		
Click to expand...

Joe root?


----------



## Mudball (Mar 9, 2022)

Did not catch the match today.  Switched it on briefly while at lunch.  Really exciting to 311-9 and Bairstow on 140. 
The first shot I saw him play ... he got caught!!   It was a difficult catch. 

Switched off and walked away.  Someone tell me the score pl

PPS: Dont tell me that we are missing Broad and Anderson and therefore they are 150-0 or something


----------



## greenone (Mar 9, 2022)

105-2 and more importantly they are rattling along at 4rpo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2022)

greenone said:



			105-2 and more importantly they are rattling along at 4rpo.
		
Click to expand...

The bowlers have reigned it in a bit but we need a wicket to change the momentum


----------



## fundy (Mar 10, 2022)

Wood injured and Stokes being bowled into the ground, somethings dont change however much you call it a red ball reset lol


----------



## sunshine (Mar 10, 2022)

170 runs in the whole day. Some might call it attritional, others dull. 

Woakes so toothless that Foakes was standing up to him. I like Woakes I just don’t think he suited to overseas wickets.


----------



## fundy (Mar 10, 2022)

sunshine said:



			170 runs in the whole day. Some might call it attritional, others dull.

Woakes so toothless that Foakes was standing up to him. I like Woakes I just don’t think he suited to overseas wickets.
		
Click to expand...


Youd think the selectors would be on the phone to Jimmy and admitting they made a mistake and any chance he could fly over for the 2nd test.....

Who am i kidding lol


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 11, 2022)

I’m really struggling to like Matt Smith as an anchor in the BT Sport studio during England’s winter tours. 

I totally get that there is more to TV presenting than having experience in the sport you are covering, but Smith’s cricket knowledge is so superficial it really impacts on what he delivers.

Can’t wait for the summer, when cricket returns to Sky.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 11, 2022)

I tried watching the BT cricket highlights on youtube. 15 minutes bitesize... with three advert breaks. No thanks.


----------



## greenone (Mar 11, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Can’t wait for the summer, when cricket returns to Sky.
		
Click to expand...

Depends who they replace Michael holding and bumble with.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 11, 2022)

greenone said:



			Depends who they replace Michael holding and bumble with.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. Hopefully we won’t see Gower back - in all his years behind the mic he never grasped the fact that a good commentator doesn’t always have to fill every pause with inane waffle.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Good point. Hopefully we won’t see Gower back - in all his years behind the mic he never grasped the fact that a good commentator doesn’t always have to fill every pause with inane waffle.
		
Click to expand...

It's the modern approach sadly. I suspect Gower had no say in the matter, it would be dictated by the director. I'm with you in not liking this approach but I don't see any sign of things going back to 'the good old days'.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2022)

Good second innings performance to date (cue and England collapse) but they need to find a way to move the game and run rate on to have any hope of a win. Can't see anything other than a draw (again cue England collapse and WI win)


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2022)

well batted Zak Crawley, lets hope he can kick on from here


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2022)

greenone said:



			Depends who they replace Michael holding and bumble with.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, didn’t realise Michael Holding had gone. Loved the lilt in his voice, and enjoyed listening to Bumble as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bugger, didn’t realise Michael Holding had gone. Loved the lilt in his voice, and enjoyed listening to Bumble as well.
		
Click to expand...

Retired apparently https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...er-michael-holding-retiring-as-tv-commentator although I heard both he and Bumble weren't happy with the way Sky's coverage was going


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 12, 2022)

Is it just me, or do England need to be a little careful here?


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Is it just me, or do England need to be a little careful here?
		
Click to expand...


gone pretty hard for a side who may be 2 bowlers short on whats clearly still a very flat one


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

wow, early dec from Root 

am guessing Wood/Stokes ok to bowl then


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

looks early with Wood def ruled out


----------



## Mudball (Mar 12, 2022)

What is it with the Pink ball test match...  Fascinating and agonising in equal measures.  Watched some snippets of India v Sri Lanka.   16 wickets fell in a day!! What happens to normal test players when the lights come on?  
Surely they all have played with dew around, under lights etc.   SL did an England .. 86/6 after getting India put up 252.

Genuine question:  Has any pink ball test lasted five days? (or four for that matter)


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			What is it with the Pink ball test match...  Fascinating and agonising in equal measures.  Watched some snippets of India v Sri Lanka.   16 wickets fell in a day!! What happens to normal test players when the lights come on?
Surely they all have played with dew around, under lights etc.   SL did an England .. 86/6 after getting India put up 252.

Genuine question:  Has any pink ball test lasted five days? (or four for that matter)
		
Click to expand...


is it what happens to the players or what happens to the pitch/ball? genuinely looks impossible to bat everytime ive seen it


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			wow, early dec from Root 

am guessing Wood/Stokes ok to bowl then
		
Click to expand...

Looks very early. Extremely unlike Root to be so bold.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

good stuff from Leach this, still looks like a draw but we may get a bit of fun later with the WI involved


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			good stuff from Leach this, still looks like a draw but we may get a bit of fun later with the WI involved
		
Click to expand...

72-4 and Leach still going about his work nicely. If we can get Holder or Bonner out cheaply it could be interesting. 32 overs left so enough time in the game


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			72-4 and Leach still going about his work nicely. If we can get Holder or Bonner out cheaply it could be interesting. 32 overs left so enough time in the game
		
Click to expand...


Its still very flat and will get even harder to get wickets as the ball gets softer. Will need the WI to complicit thats for sure but they do have that tendency.........


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

geez Harmys a hard listen............... almost McGinley like


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

why has Root taken Leach off????


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			why has Root taken Leach off????
		
Click to expand...

Because he needs to manage Stokes' workload by bowling him into the ground.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Because he needs to manage Stokes' workload by bowling him into the ground.
		
Click to expand...


if only it wasnt true


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Because he needs to manage Stokes' workload by bowling him into the ground.
		
Click to expand...

Like the first innings when he was supposed to have been managed and the workload eased.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

Englands use of the review systems as good as ever..........................


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Englands use of the review systems as good as ever..........................
		
Click to expand...

An act of desperation


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

One last chance for Root to get a few more overs into Stokes legs lol


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 12, 2022)

You don’t win Test matches unless you can take 20 wickets. This England squad, even if fully fit, does not possess the potency to bowl sides out twice.

Chris Woakes is never, in a month of Sundays, a Test quality new ball bowler. Not at home, and certainly not overseas.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			You don’t win Test matches unless you can take 20 wickets. This England squad, even if fully fit, does not possess the potency to bowl sides out twice.

Chris Woakes is never, in a month of Sundays, a Test quality new ball bowler. Not at home, and certainly not overseas.
		
Click to expand...


if only we had a world class seamer or two we couldve picked eh 

in fairness not been the best of decks, most would struggle to get 20 poles on it, but woulve been far easier by picking your best attack thats for sure


----------



## Mudball (Mar 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			is it what happens to the players or what happens to the pitch/ball? genuinely looks impossible to bat everytime ive seen it
		
Click to expand...

That is the theory… but these players have experience of playing D/N ODIs and T20s. India leaf of 350+ on Day two!! So far 25 wickets have fallen.  The lights must be messing with the players head and they wanting to play in ODI/T20 mode


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2022)

Mudball said:



			That is the theory… but these players have experience of playing D/N ODIs and T20s. India leaf of 350+ on Day two!! So far 25 wickets have fallen.  The lights must be messing with the players head and they wanting to play in ODI/T20 mode
		
Click to expand...

different ball that reacts differently under lights, most things are magnified, and much much harder to pick up variations for batters on all accounts having talked to some who have batted in games against the pink ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			You don’t win Test matches unless you can take 20 wickets. This England squad, even if fully fit, does not possess the potency to bowl sides out twice.

Chris Woakes is never, in a month of Sundays, a Test quality new ball bowler. Not at home, and certainly not overseas.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't help with the Woods injury. Not sure this project reset has been thought through. If you want a reset play your best players


----------



## Junior (Mar 13, 2022)

Woods injured, Robinson injured,  Stokes about to get injured after being bowled into the ground. Remind me again why we left Anderson and Broad at home?  At least we got runs this test.


----------



## Junior (Mar 16, 2022)

Anyone seen the Pakistan v Austrailia game???  Needing 506 to win Pakistan are 380/4 going into the last session of the match.  Azam on 190 no and Rizwan on 60 no.  Surely not.........


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2022)

Babar gone for 196  only Aus can win from here now but should be a draw


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2022)

2 in 2 and Aussies got a sniff, new nut due if they want it too


----------



## Junior (Mar 16, 2022)

Shame...Azams knock would have gone down as one of the greatest


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2022)

Overton unwell so along with Woods injury going to be 2 debutant bowlers in the attack for England today, Mahmood and Fisher


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2022)

Unless something dramatic happens this is looking like another draw on the cards - looks like another dead turgid pitch


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unless something dramatic happens this is looking like another draw on the cards - looks like another dead turgid pitch
		
Click to expand...

typical caribbean pitch these days sadly, the days of fast and bouncy long gone, draws still a 7/4 shot, someone has faith in our bowling (or the wi ability to collapse)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2022)

Root century. Making it look an easy wicket to bat on. I guess if we can set a big (and quick) first innings we have a chance to get them out. Not sure though we have the firepower and the pitch won't help unless it turns later.


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2022)

gutted for Dan Lawrence  deserved a ton


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			gutted for Dan Lawrence  deserved a ton
		
Click to expand...

Still his best test score I think so small wins. Agree would have been nice for him to have got the maiden century but he's getting time in the middle and learning so has to be good


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 17, 2022)

Has Ben Stokes got somewhere he needs to be? This is one day batting!


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Has Ben Stokes got somewhere he needs to be? This is one day batting!
		
Click to expand...

decent game awareness, big argument to be trying to move the game on if theres any hope of a result on this deck 

bit of luck means Root wont be rushing to throw the ball to him later (who am i kidding lol)


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 17, 2022)

Stokes has joined a fairly exclusive club of 5000 runs and 150 Test wickets.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2022)

Well it’s a good first innings , time for the bowlers to back it up now 

Not a bad start from Fisher


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2022)

Some start to test cricket for Fisher. First ball gets stroked to the boundary and wicket with your second ball at this level. Great to see his joy.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			typical caribbean pitch these days sadly, the days of fast and bouncy long gone,
		
Click to expand...

Either that, or someone from the ECB bribed the groundsman to reduce the chances of an England collapse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2022)

Well that’s going to make the final sessions interesting 😲


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2022)

Need a quick wicket (ideally Braithwaite) but this is meandering to a draw


----------



## greenone (Mar 22, 2022)

So what has Jason Roy been fined and given a suspended ban for? 😕


----------



## Neilds (Mar 22, 2022)

greenone said:



			So what has Jason Roy been fined and given a suspended ban for? 😕
		
Click to expand...

Smells of a bit of a cover up by the ECB, especially as Roy is taking an indefinite break from cricket. Similar to a few years ago with Hales, which apparently was linked to a drugs test


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Smells of a bit of a cover up by the ECB, especially as Roy is taking an indefinite break from cricket. Similar to a few years ago with Hales, which apparently was linked to a drugs test
		
Click to expand...

The ecb clearly learnt from the PGA and DJ’s “break”


----------



## greenone (Mar 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			The ecb clearly learnt from the PGA and DJ’s “break”
		
Click to expand...

They clearly haven't they tried to do the same with Hales and that blew up in their faces.

I suspect the reason may be in the papers tomorrow.


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2022)

looking like normal service resumed for Englands top order............


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 24, 2022)

Great final day in prospect in the Pak v Aus series. Although it's been 2 draws, maybe 3, it's been a great series


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			looking like normal service resumed for Englands top order............
		
Click to expand...

53-6 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			53-6 😂😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...


test do well to go 2 days if it carries on like this lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2022)

Shocking after playing so well on the last two games, At least Woakes is trying to dig in


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2022)

didnt expect to come back from dinner us still be batting lol


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 24, 2022)

Hell fire they are doing well!

Must have been soul destroying for Parkinson. Did he go to Australia?


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Hell fire they are doing well!

Must have been soul destroying for Parkinson. Did he go to Australia?
		
Click to expand...


went on the Lions tour in Nov/Dec I think but not the Ashes party no


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2022)

West Indies running out of ideas. Look very down. Never thought we'd get close to 200


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 24, 2022)

Tragic end for Mahmoud


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Tragic end for Mahmoud
		
Click to expand...

So near


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Tragic end for Mahmoud
		
Click to expand...


only if you overrate personal milestones 

hed have bitten your arm off for 9 before the game, let alone 49 in his first test inns!!!!!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			only if you overrate personal milestones 

hed have bitten your arm off for 9 before the game, let alone 49 in his first test inns!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Agree entirely. However unlucky to play on and should have been a little more patient. Only time will tell how valuable the partnership has been .


----------



## Mudball (Mar 25, 2022)

We complained about dead pitches.  But as soon as we get a spicy one, it’s (predictably) way too hot to handle


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2022)

Mudball said:



			We complained about dead pitches.  But as soon as we get a spicy one, it’s (predictably) way too hot to handle
		
Click to expand...

who wants a spicy one either? whats wrong with a decent cricket wicket. pretty flat but with some pace and bounce, does a little bit for the new ball and proper quicks get rewarded. As the game goes on it deteriorates a little and the spinners come more into the game

yup proper pitches dont exist anymore i know lol


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2022)

Mudball said:



			We complained about dead pitches.  But as soon as we get a spicy one, it’s (predictably) way too hot to handle
		
Click to expand...

A bit too spicy though! 
Hopefully, it's the same for WI, then settles down so that the game can be won by craft as opposed to good fortune.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 25, 2022)

Just saw the highlights of Aus - Pak last day… what a good competition. Very good declaration to keep all options at play. Root can learn something from Cummins


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			A bit too spicy though! 
Hopefully, it's the same for WI.....
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be so! And the likelihood of a result, one way or the other, increases!
Now for the 2nd part of the hope - that the liveliness of the pitch fades a bit, to make for an interesting final innings contest.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Just saw the highlights of Aus - Pak last day… what a good competition. Very good declaration to keep all options at play. Root can learn something from Cummins
		
Click to expand...


was it really much different to Roots last test?


----------



## Mudball (Mar 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			was it really much different to Roots last test?
		
Click to expand...

the Root/English template is to declare once he knows that the opposition cannot get it. Too late to ensure a fight. It can only be an English win or more likely a draw. You want to give the opportunity to go for it. Make it more interesting.  But you can’t blame him for playing safe. Unlike Cummins, he does not have a dependable firepower to take 10 wickets on the last day..


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 25, 2022)

How often do we see England let teams off the hook when they have them in trouble? Having the West Indies at 95-6 and 128-7 and we let them reach 232-8 at the close of play. It seems to be a recurring theme with England teams that we have an inability to finish teams off when we have them on the ropes. Do we lack the ruthlessness that is required to be a top team? It would be interesting to see the stats from when we were ranked No.1 in the world to see if we were more ruthless at finishing teams off.


----------



## Pants (Mar 25, 2022)

Reminds me of my daughter's junior school sports day many years ago. In the 60yd dash, she slowed down to let her friends catch up

She did win the wellie throwing comp though


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			How often do we see England let teams off the hook when they have them in trouble? Having the West Indies at 95-6 and 128-7 and we let them reach 232-8 at the close of play. It seems to be a recurring theme with England teams that we have an inability to finish teams off when we have them on the ropes. Do we lack the ruthlessness that is required to be a top team? It would be interesting to see the stats from when we were ranked No.1 in the world to see if we were more ruthless at finishing teams off.
		
Click to expand...

Er...What happened in England's 1st innings? Was that lack of ruthlessness also?
It's frustrating, but that's what happens in Cricket. The ball, the atmospheric (St George's is a port, so weather conditions WILL change throughout the day) and many other conditions can change - and cricket is different to many/most other sports in that the 2 sets of competitors are NOT performing the same task simultaneously!


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2022)

Mudball said:



			the Root/English template is to declare once he knows that the opposition cannot get it. Too late to ensure a fight. It can only be an English win or more likely a draw. You want to give the opportunity to go for it. Make it more interesting.  But you can’t blame him for playing safe. Unlike Cummins, he does not have a dependable firepower to take 10 wickets on the last day..
		
Click to expand...

You dont think 280 in nearly 70 overs is gettable in modern cricket?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2022)

Mudball said:



			the Root/English template is to declare once he knows that the opposition cannot get it. Too late to ensure a fight. It can only be an English win or more likely a draw. You want to give the opportunity to go for it. Make it more interesting.  But you can’t blame him for playing safe. Unlike Cummins, he does not have a dependable firepower to take 10 wickets on the last day..
		
Click to expand...

As you posted...Can't really bame him for playing safe - and hoping! It's not the tactics that are 'wrong', it's the lack of attacking firepower - and maybe only 1 threat would be needed. Certainly worked for NZ.
FWIW, my view is that pitches/conditions in England simply don't encourage the sort of bowling that produces that 'firepower' - unlike those of Australia or West Indies, which also reduce the effects of what _does_ work in England. One possible solution could be to encourage talented young quickies to play abroad, but that might be a bit radical for the very conservative/selfish Counties!


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 26, 2022)

I’m watching England being given the runaround by the Swiss at Wembley. I take it our cricketers are making inroads into the West Indies lead?

🙄


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2022)

Will be done and dusted today then - can’t recall the last time the England team was this poor - maybe when we lost to NZ at home before Fletcher came in ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I’m watching England being given the runaround by the Swiss at Wembley. I take it our cricketers are making inroads into the West Indies lead?

🙄
		
Click to expand...

Not as quickly as the Windies are making inroads into out top order.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2022)

Another chance to win a series and the batting folds again. Need another couple of big innings if only to take time off the game but it won't be enough. So much for project reset


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not as quickly as the Windies are making inroads into our top middle order.
		
Click to expand...

FTFY!


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2022)

Hard to work out which dismissal that over was the dumber lol. Someone find the team brain fast lol


----------



## Mudball (Mar 27, 2022)

Saw the tail end of India v SA woman’s WC.. last 2 balls and 2 runs to win for SA. SA batter holes out in the deep. But it is called a no ball. I must say it must be the harshest no ball..   surely BCCI is going to penalise the third umpire


----------



## RichA (Mar 27, 2022)

Saqib Mahmood, batting at 11, now has the highest test batting average in the current line up. 👏


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2022)

So that’s it done and dusted , really poor England and led imo by a poor captain who surely must step down now , would also expect the likes of Harrison to move aside.

But I’m not sure what the ECB expected when they started the stupid 100 - it was never going to improve the test team. 

Time to get the best coach there is regardless of their nationality


----------



## Mudball (Mar 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So that’s it done and dusted , really poor England and led imo by a poor captain who surely must step down now , would also expect the likes of Harrison to move aside.

But I’m not sure what the ECB expected when they started the stupid 100 - it was never going to improve the test team.

Time to get the best coach there is regardless of their nationality
		
Click to expand...

This came up at the Dads dinner last night … question is who will want that poisoned chalice?  No one other than Roots out there


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			...
But I’m not sure what the ECB expected when they started the stupid 100 - it was never going to improve the test team.
...
		
Click to expand...

It was never (directly) intended to!
From the announcement....
          'The action-packed new 100-ball competition – designed to open cricket up to more families and young people'
Obviously with hopes/expectations that some of the participants will continue to other forms of the game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2022)

Mudball said:



			This came up at the Dads dinner last night … question is who will want that poisoned chalice?  No one other than Roots out there
		
Click to expand...

Imo Stokes is there best choice we have right now but not sure if he would take it , 

It’s a shame that Burns just fell apart as he was a choice , James Vince as well 

Can’t see much option in the squad


----------



## Mudball (Mar 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Imo Stokes is there best choice we have right now but not sure if he would take it ,

It’s a shame that Burns just fell apart as he was a choice , James Vince as well

Can’t see much option in the squad
		
Click to expand...

I would love to see Stokes take it, but he has already said no.. I rather have him as a good player rather than a part time captain. 

Burns has Surrey captaining experience but can’t even make the team at the moment.  That was before the strange ECB fine


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I would love to see Stokes take it, but he has already said no.. I rather have him as a good player rather than a part time captain.

Burns has Surrey captaining experience but can’t even make the team at the moment.  That was before the strange ECB fine
		
Click to expand...

I think Stokes would only take it if Root stepped down , if Root was sacked then he wouldn’t touch it

The outsider could well be someone like Abell , been excellent as our captain and superb middle order bat ,

Seen some articles mentioning Billings and also the Warks captain


----------



## Mudball (Mar 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think Stokes would only take it if Root stepped down , if Root was sacked then he wouldn’t touch it

The outsider could well be someone like Abell , been excellent as our captain and superb middle order bat ,

Seen some articles mentioning Billings and also the Warks captain
		
Click to expand...

Agree on Stokes-Root

Moen?? Or past his prime ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Agree on Stokes-Root

Moen?? Or past his prime ..
		
Click to expand...

34 now and too many times has walked away from red ball cricket - don’t think he would ever have been the right person 

It’s a struggle right now , in the past there appeared to be someone waiting to step up


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 27, 2022)

Stokes as captain? Not for me. We’ve been down the route of having our talisman captain the side with Botham, Flintoff and KP. Tried, tested, and a miserable failure every time.

Leave him to play without the burden, a considerable one at that, of trying to captain us out of the biggest rut we’ve been in for years.


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2022)

Shoudlve given it to Broad or Andersen temporarily a couple of years ago, struggling to find a better option now still lol

Utter poisoned chalice and tbh anyone offered it should probably turn it down

Give it to Johnny


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			Shoudlve given it to Broad or Andersen temporarily a couple of years ago, struggling to find a better option now still lol

Utter poisoned chalice and tbh anyone offered it should probably turn it down

Give it to Johnny 

Click to expand...

There are reasons Broad and Anderson wouldnt get it.


----------



## RichA (Mar 27, 2022)

The biggest problem is that you can't deselect the captain from the starting XI. There's nobody in the current England set up who isn't 5 bad matches from being dropped.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			There are reasons Broad and Anderson wouldnt get it.

Click to expand...

A big reason for Broad not being captain would be that he'd burn through all of our reviews in his first over.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 27, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			A big reason for Broad not being captain would be that he'd burn through all of our reviews in his first over.
		
Click to expand...

That as well..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Stokes as captain? Not for me. We’ve been down the route of having our talisman captain the side with Botham, Flintoff and KP. Tried, tested, and a miserable failure every time.

Leave him to play without the burden, a considerable one at that, of trying to captain us out of the biggest rut we’ve been in for years.
		
Click to expand...

Being captain doesn’t always have to be a burden - Stokes could just as easily flourish with the captaincy, he has already filled in nicely - something needs to change though 



RichA said:



			The biggest problem is that you can't deselect the captain from the starting XI. There's nobody in the current England set up who isn't 5 bad matches from being dropped.
		
Click to expand...

They can’t continue in the current vain , Roots captaincy is just as much as an issue as the batting collapses


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Being captain doesn’t always have to be a burden - Stokes could just as easily flourish with the captaincy, he has already filled in nicely - something needs to change
		
Click to expand...

Given his recent break from cricket to concentrate on his mental well-being, I think there’s more chance of me plaiting fog than Stokes being appointed Test captain any time soon!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2022)

I don't believe the choice of Captaincy and England's performance are _particularly_ related.
It's England's regular/continual woeful batting performances that's the major/real problem and that's separate to most/nearly all of what Captaincy is about.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 27, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I don't believe the choice of Captaincy and England's performance are _particularly_ related.
It's England's *regular/continual woeful batting performance*s *that's the major/real problem *and that's separate to most/nearly all of what Captaincy is about.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Which is obviously why we dropped our two best bowlers for this latest series 🤷.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 27, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I don't believe the choice of Captaincy and England's performance are _particularly_ related.
It's England's regular/continual woeful batting performances that's the major/real problem and that's separate to most/nearly all of what Captaincy is about.
		
Click to expand...

But the lack of cohesion, togetherness and fighting spirit _are _things the captain can have an influence over. The “red ball reset”, or whatever we’re supposed to call it, requires change to bring our Test side out of the doldrums, and that must include a new skipper.

I said to a mate the day Root was appointed that he did little to inspire confidence in me that he was captaincy material, and I’ve seen nothing which has altered my view. Great batter, lovely guy, but an insipid, uninspiring leader.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			But the lack of cohesion, togetherness and fighting spirit _are _things the captain can have an influence over. The “red ball reset”, or whatever we’re supposed to call it, requires change to bring our Test side out of the doldrums, and that must include a new skipper.

I said to a mate the day Root was appointed that he did little to inspire confidence in me that he was captaincy material, and I’ve seen nothing which has altered my view. Great batter, lovely guy, but an insipid, uninspiring leader.
		
Click to expand...

I'd question why that's the Captain's role. His is more tactical, especially when fielding. Any inspirational role could be undertaken by a specialist motivator. The suggestion that the inability of England players to bat is because of lack of being motivated (by the Captain) just seems a bit daft to me. That sort of thing should either be natural, or managed by other 'team building' away from the actual game. This view is pretty unique to cricket btw.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 28, 2022)

Quickie for Fundy as I know you like the odd flutter. What would you estimate the odds of Mahmoud having the best batting and bowling average before the tour started? I know there is not much competition!


----------



## Mudball (Mar 28, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I'd question why that's the Captain's role. His is more tactical, especially when fielding. Any inspirational role could be undertaken by a specialist motivator. The suggestion that the inability of England players to bat is because of lack of being motivated (by the Captain) just seems a bit daft to me. That sort of thing should either be natural, or managed by other 'team building' away from the actual game. This view is pretty unique to cricket btw.
		
Click to expand...


We are talking about the Captains role here... what is the coach/manager's contribution... Is Duncan Fletcher still available?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 28, 2022)

Mudball said:



			We are talking about the Captains role here... what is the coach/manager's contribution... Is Duncan Fletcher still available?
		
Click to expand...

Acually, 'we' are *talking about sacking the Captain* because the team is failing to perform.
Your post seems to be suggesting that it's the Coach/Manager that's not geting the best out of the team - so should be the one to sacked! Is that correct?
FWIW. Who is likely to get sacked if a Football team is not performing? Or in Rugby, Netball?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 28, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Absolutely. Which is obviously why we dropped our two best bowlers for this latest series 🤷.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite...


----------



## greenone (Mar 28, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Acually, 'we' are *talking about sacking the Captain* because the team is failing to perform.
Your post seems to be suggesting that it's the Coach/Manager that's not geting the best out of the team - so should be the one to sacked! Is that correct?
FWIW. Who is likely to get sacked if a Football team is not performing? Or in Rugby, Netball?
		
Click to expand...

Cricket is not football, it's the captain who dictates tactics in cricket not the coach, as Warne used to say the coach is what takes the players to the ground. Joe Root is a poor captain as was cook and strauss before him. Way too passive and defensive.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 28, 2022)

greenone said:



			Cricket is not football, it's the captain who dictates tactics in cricket not the coach, as Warne used to say the coach is what takes the players to the ground. Joe Root is a poor captain as was cook and strauss before him. Way too passive and defensive.
		
Click to expand...

While I (mainly) agree re responsibility for on-field tactics, as I've already posted, it's not those that are obviously letting the side down - it's the atrocious batting - which the Captain *isn't* responsible for (except his). Because of that, it's likely he is forced to be defensive.
Btw. Warne apparently changed his attitude....He was 'plumping' to be Coach of one of the Hundred teams but, tragically, died!


----------



## greenone (Mar 28, 2022)

What about the atrocious field setting? There has been plenty of occasions that if I was bowling to the fields set in the last couple of years I'd have thrown the ball back to him and said I'm not bowling to that field.

Warne was a coach in the hundred last year, don't ask which team because I don't watch 20/20 or 16.4/16.4.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 28, 2022)

KP sums it up..


----------



## greenone (Mar 28, 2022)

Mudball said:



			KP sums it up..
View attachment 42017

Click to expand...

KP is one of the main reasons why the county game plays all its 4 day cricket in April, May and September. 🙄


----------



## fundy (Mar 29, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Quickie for Fundy as I know you like the odd flutter. What would you estimate the odds of Mahmoud having the best batting and bowling average before the tour started? I know there is not much competition!
		
Click to expand...


series wise bets like this are done on total runs and wickets not averages to stop "freak" results like this based on very few wickets/runs

hed have been 6/1ish for top bowler on wickets and any price you like batting, 1000/1 on those basis


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2022)

Mudball said:



			KP sums it up..
View attachment 42017

Click to expand...

KP was very clear in his condemnation of the county game , calling it poor and lacking in talent and a waste of time

He didn’t like the fact he was challenged when they questioned him about the 100 being played during prone England cricket season and it was his normal deflected response of “money” and “excitement” and “growing the game” - and again didn’t like to be told that we already had that with the T20 Blast

The nan clearly still has his head up his own rear and will always be not interested in franchise cricket - something which will never work in England and will ruin the county game

The ECB and Mr Harrison need to take an inward look at themselves because the blame sits with them


----------



## greenone (Mar 29, 2022)

KP was a very good cricketer but has always had his head up his own posterior.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 29, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			KP was very clear in his condemnation of the county game , calling it poor and lacking in talent and a waste of time

He didn’t like the fact he was challenged when they questioned him about the 100 being played during prone England cricket season and it was his normal deflected response of “money” and “excitement” and “growing the game” - and again didn’t like to be told that we already had that with the T20 Blast

The nan clearly still has his head up his own rear and will always be not interested in franchise cricket - something which will never work in England and will ruin the county game

The ECB and Mr Harrison need to take an inward look at themselves because the blame sits with them
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the Cricketer agrees with your assessment


----------



## Mudball (Mar 29, 2022)

It’s good to see somethings never change with England. This is a reminder ..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508669411292778496


----------



## Mudball (Mar 31, 2022)

Airhorn Vaughan is not very popular in India...  so gets frequently trolled


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2022)

The Notts team shot getting ruined by the snow https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-60948733


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2022)

Well great effort from England - prob the wrong choice at the toss but too many wickets dropping , brilliant from Sciver


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well great effort from England - prob the wrong choice at the toss but too many wickets dropping , brilliant from Sciver
		
Click to expand...

Horror decision at the toss (no surprise Nasser was on the premises lol), compounded by England bowling way too short too often, especially to Haynes, but dont think it would have made much difference, in the 50 over format the Aussies are a much better team and deserved winners.

Cracking effort in response from Sciver (albeit it was her who dropped Healey earlier)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2022)

Australia showed why they are the best side around. Was it the wrong choice? Bat and struggle and it's all over so I can see why they decided to bowl and try and keep the score to a reachable target but Healey played a career innings. Great effort to get as close as they did


----------



## sunshine (Apr 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well great effort from England - prob the wrong choice at the toss but too many wickets dropping , brilliant from Sciver
		
Click to expand...

Catches win matches!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks like Root has over bowled Stokes again....

Awaiting scan on his dodgy knee.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513159552149118987


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 10, 2022)

6 out 7 county Championship matches drawn. Doubt many have been affected by rain.
What is the reason so early in the season?


----------



## greenone (Apr 11, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			6 out 7 county Championship matches drawn. Doubt many have been affected by rain.
What is the reason so early in the season?
		
Click to expand...

How else are you going to get the 16.4 and 20/20 in the middle of the summer if you don't start the 4 day stuff now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			6 out 7 county Championship matches drawn. Doubt many have been affected by rain.
What is the reason so early in the season?
		
Click to expand...

To cram the crap like the Hundred in. Some great scores and a lot of early centuries


----------



## Piece (Apr 15, 2022)

Root has resigned as captain. He gave his best but I think its long accepted he wasn't the sharpish in certain scenarios.

Who replaces him? Stokes? Bairstow? Cook? 😉

Uncertain times.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			Root has resigned as captain. He gave his best but I think its long accepted he wasn't the sharpish in certain scenarios.

Who replaces him? Stokes? Bairstow? Cook? 😉

Uncertain times.
		
Click to expand...

It can't be Stokes. Physically and mentally he is not robust enough. He needs to look after himself without the added baggage of the captaincy. 

I have no idea who could do it but we are in new broom territory, new coach, new captain and so this gives the coach a chance to pick someone fresh who they can work with, have similar ideas with. Root as captain was not working, not changing because we didn't have an obvious alternative was never a great answer.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			Root has resigned as captain. He gave his best but I think its long accepted he wasn't the sharpish in certain scenarios.

Who replaces him? Stokes? Bairstow? Cook? 😉

Uncertain times.
		
Click to expand...

There really is no obvious successor. They either go for a current Test player without obvious captaincy credentials, or a natural leader who perhaps isn’t up to Test standard. I don’t see a simple solution.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

Fair play to Root, think he'd have gone sooner if there had been a viable alternative the last year or two

Maybe time to pick your 11 and put names in the hat before each game till we find one that works


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 15, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			There really is no obvious successor. They either go for a current Test player without obvious captaincy credentials, or a natural leader who perhaps isn’t up to Test standard. I don’t see a simple solution.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's time to go for the best leader, out of the bunch who may not be quite up to test standard. Stick him to bat at six or seven and let him lead and inspire others by his leadership ability, as opposed to hoping that his batting ability will drag poorer players up. 

A Mike Brierly type character, rather than a Joe Root.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			I think it's time to go for the best leader, out of the bunch who may not be quite up to test standard. Stick him to bat at six or seven and let him lead and inspire others by his leadership ability, as opposed to hoping that his batting ability will drag poorer players up.

A Mike Brierly type character, rather than a Joe Root.
		
Click to expand...


Ive heard this a fair bit but when push comes to shove no one can actually name who it is


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 15, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			I think it's time to go for the best leader, out of the bunch who may not be quite up to test standard. Stick him to bat at six or seven and let him lead and inspire others by his leadership ability, as opposed to hoping that his batting ability will drag poorer players up.

A Mike Brierly type character, rather than a Joe Root.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree. What Brearley lacked in ability he more than made up for with his man management skills. I’m still not sure who the best candidate is, though!


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Ive heard this a fair bit but when push comes to shove no one can actually name who it is
		
Click to expand...

I don't know enough about county cricket to suggest anyone, but what a sad state of affairs if there's no obvious candidates out there from all those first class counties. 

I do wonder if we'll look back on this period and see it as the beginning of the end of test cricket? I know people have said that for a long time, but it does appear that the standard of long-game cricketers is just getting worse and worse nowadays.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			I don't know enough about county cricket to suggest anyone, but what a sad state of affairs if there's no obvious candidates out there from all those first class counties.

I do wonder if we'll look back on this period and see it as the beginning of the end of test cricket? I know people have said that for a long time, but it does appear that the standard of long-game cricketers is just getting worse and worse nowadays.
		
Click to expand...


sadly think we are well past the beginning 

the 2 names ive seen mentioned from outside the current test team are Vince and Billings - neither strike me as red ball tactical genius material lol


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

So it turns out red ball reset means having no coach, no captain and no idea


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			sadly think we are well past the beginning 

the 2 names ive seen mentioned from outside the current test team are Vince and Billings - neither strike me as red ball tactical genius material lol
		
Click to expand...

Vince , Billings and Burns are three obvious choices 

Think Stokes would actually buck the trend in regards the best player ( all rounder ) being the captain 

Think Abell is going to a great captain for us but we have had a shocking start 

They need to sort out the coach etc situation first


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Vince , Billings and Burns are three obvious choices

Think Stokes would actually buck the trend in regards the best player ( all rounder ) being the captain

Think Abell is going to a great captain for us but we have had a shocking start

They need to sort out the coach etc situation first
		
Click to expand...


if theyre the obvious ones bring on the left field ones imho 

fwiw i expect Bairstow may be offered it on the basis of being about the only other player they refuse to leave out lately


----------



## RichA (Apr 15, 2022)

They'll do it as per village cricket. If nobody else wants it, give it to the wicket keeper.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 15, 2022)

RichA said:



			They'll do it as per village cricket. If nobody else wants it, give it to the wicket keeper.
		
Click to expand...

Well Foakes was meant to be the saviour of English cricket......


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

RichA said:



			They'll do it as per village cricket. If nobody else wants it, give it to the wicket keeper.
		
Click to expand...

so were down to a shortlist of Bairstow, Billings, Buttler and Foakes. Oh and maybe Bracey and Pope lol

just got to pick a keeper...........


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Well Foakes was meant to be the saviour of English cricket......

Click to expand...


was he?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515013310567317506
Not a bad ball


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			was he?
		
Click to expand...

Judging by the clamour to get him in the team


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Judging by the clamour to get him in the team 

Click to expand...

Big difference between wanting the best keeper to get the chance he'd earned (rather than them picking white ball cricketers on their 3rd and 4th chances ahead of him each time) and thinking he was going to be the saviour lol

Thats Stokes role


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2022)

well that was a bit nervy at Taunton lol, 4/4 then 60/8 chasing 84 and got em 9 down


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515013310567317506
Not a bad ball
		
Click to expand...

Hope things change Match figures so far 6 for 88 from 53 overs. That  is a tidy bowling spell for a leggy. However Crompton the last time I looked had scored 20 from 120+ balls.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2022)

Dominant bowling performance from Surrey. Pope made a great century and so far all seems good at the Kia Oval.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			well that was a bit nervy at Taunton lol, 4/4 then 60/8 chasing 84 and got em 9 down 

Click to expand...

Sorry but the season hasn’t started yet - this is just warm ups 😭 - at least the bowlers have woken up - just need the batsmen next 



3offTheTee said:



			Hope things change Match figures so far 6 for 88 from 53 overs. That  is a tidy bowling spell for a leggy. However Crompton the last time I looked had scored 20 from 120+ balls.
		
Click to expand...

He did exactly what you want from a spinner , held down an end and also got the break through with some big wickets 

They clearly don’t trust Leach so Parkinson needs to be given a chance and good run at it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 28, 2022)

Stokes appointed as England captain. At least that should prevent him being bowled into the ground…


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2022)

Bold move given the issues he’s had over the last few years.
Hope it works out and doesn’t ruin him as both a cricketer and a person.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Bold move given the issues he’s had over the last few years.
Hope it works out and doesn’t ruin him as both a cricketer and a person.
		
Click to expand...

This with knobs on. I'm hugely surprised, not from a talent point of view, but from his physical and mental wellbeing. Let's hope the captaincy does not become too great a weight and the management are able to support him succesfully.

Have the bubbles ended now? That alone must be a huge weight lifted off all international players if they have. They were a heck of a burden.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Bold move given the issues he’s had over the last few years.
Hope it works out and doesn’t ruin him as both a cricketer and a person.
		
Click to expand...

I can’t help thinking this is a huge mistake. Huge. But given the almost total absence of alternatives it was pretty inevitable.

England have been there, done that when it comes to appointing their talisman as captain. Three times, with Botham, Flintoff and KP. And on each occasion it was pretty much an unmitigated cock up. I firmly believe that all-rounders like Stokes have enough to focus on without the additional burden, a considerable one at this time, of dragging English Test cricket out of the gutter.

Throw into the mix his self-confessed recent mental health issues and this has disaster written all over it. I hope I’m proved wrong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2022)

I think this is the right move 

Yes it didn’t work with Botham and Flintoff but I think there is something different about  Stokes - his recent mental health issues and with his dad I think will stand him in a good position 

Think the move is going to surprise a few


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2022)

Think its a bad choice personally but desperately hope Im wrong, if not then English test cricket is going to be reaching new depths  Feels as though a case of no other options as others have said

Not a fan of all rounders as captain, worry about Stokes physical fitness and subsequent availability (especially if he continues playing all 3 formats), dont think he is a natural captain based on what ive seen in the past and would prefer he focussed on batting/bowling! Thats without talking about a certain event off the field in the past.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			Think its a bad choice personally but desperately hope Im wrong, if not then English test cricket is going to be reaching new depths  Feels as though a case of no other options as others have said

Not a fan of all rounders as captain, worry about Stokes physical fitness and subsequent availability (especially if he continues playing all 3 formats), dont think he is a natural captain based on what ive seen in the past and would prefer he focussed on batting/bowling! Thats without talking about a certain event off the field in the past.....
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree and a sad indication of where the test team is and how the lack of succession planning has come back to roost. Too many knee jerks reactions and players brought in and discarded and no planning even as far back as when Root was appointed. I think this will impact Stokes ability on the pitch and be a burden off it he doesn't need


----------



## Neilds (Apr 28, 2022)

Maybe Stokes' (and Rob Key's) first move should be getting the failures from this winter playing some red ball cricket in the County Championship.  It's no good the management blaming the lack of red ball cricket available and then not getting the players to play in the matches that are being played.  It is weeks since they returned from the West indies and the next Test isn't until 2 June so they can't use the excuse that players are tired and need to rest.  At this rate they will be moaning the players aren't match ready when we lose in spectacular fashion against the Kiwis!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522543334417387521
😲👏


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522543334417387521
😲👏
		
Click to expand...

Awesome hitting 

dont let anyone tell you the county champs doesnt prepare players for test cricket


----------



## Mudball (May 6, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522543334417387521
😲👏
		
Click to expand...

saw this on Twitter today… Cookey still got it.

Did you see Stoke plunder a poor sod for 34 runs …


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2022)

Mudball said:



			saw this on Twitter today… Cookey still got it.

Did you see Stoke plunder a poor sod for 34 runs …
		
Click to expand...


did you watch the video link?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2022)

The rent a mouth that is KP has used it as a reason for Franchise county cricket - 🛎 end


----------



## Dando (May 6, 2022)

Darren Stevens just keeps going


----------



## Mudball (May 6, 2022)

fundy said:



			did you watch the video link?
		
Click to expand...

No… work calls.. so snippets on Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522549006873812994


----------



## stefanovic (May 7, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Did you see Stoke plunder a poor sod for 34 runs …
		
Click to expand...

I did turn up at New Road on Thursday hoping to see Stokes, but Borthwick and Bedingham prevented it.
The pitch was good, the weather was perfect, and the bowling was pretty average.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2022)




----------



## richart (May 7, 2022)

Harry Brook a certainty for England ? Leading run scorer in top division, averaging 200. 😬


----------



## Piece (May 8, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I can’t help thinking this is a huge mistake. Huge. But given the almost total absence of alternatives it was pretty inevitable.

England have been there, done that when it comes to appointing their talisman as captain. Three times, with Botham, Flintoff and KP. And on each occasion it was pretty much an unmitigated cock up. I firmly believe that all-rounders like Stokes have enough to focus on without the additional burden, a considerable one at this time, of dragging English Test cricket out of the gutter.

Throw into the mix his self-confessed recent mental health issues and this has disaster written all over it. I hope I’m proved wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to argue with this really, also adding into the mix Stokes's recent injury record. Lack of candidates forced the hand. He has come along way since his public trial and I hope for Eng cricket, it works out.


----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2022)

Not sure there was any other option. Not sure anyone else is even assured of a place in the side.. 
Hopefully he will be a bit more flair than the last few.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 10, 2022)

Graham Thorpe seriously Ill in hospital. Only 52. Class batsman . It does not sound good.

Hope he recovers and wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Graham Thorpe seriously Ill in hospital. Only 52. Class batsman . It does not sound good.

Hope he recovers and wishing him a speedy recovery
		
Click to expand...

https://www.skysports.com/cricket/n...and-assistant-coach-seriously-ill-in-hospital

Very sad and you have to hope he can recover to some degree dependent on what the illness is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2022)

So looking like McCullum will be the test coach - interesting choice 

saw the Key interview with Hussain - he actually come across really well 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524023295049355264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523704347984470016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523696798014992385


----------



## fundy (May 11, 2022)

Id much rather Key had been interviewing Hussain


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2022)

So weve appointed a test match coach who has never coached a single game of first class cricket, whose only experience post retiring as a player is as a commentator and a consultant coach in the IPHell. He may well turn out to be a decent coach but hes nothing more than a completely inexperienced punt currently, a bit like his boss....

Id like to say im surprised but gave that up as far as the ECB were concerned years ago........


----------



## greenone (May 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			So weve appointed a test match coach who has never coached a single game of first class cricket, whose only experience post retiring as a player is as a commentator and a consultant coach in the IPHell. He may well turn out to be a decent coach but hes nothing more than a completely inexperienced punt currently, a bit like his boss....

Id like to say im surprised but gave that up as far as the ECB were concerned years ago........
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to look at what he did as a captain in changing the culture of the kiwi team. If he does half of what he did there it will be job accomplished.

Edit: He's coach of the England team, the only 'coaching' he should be doing at that level is between the ears.


----------



## Billysboots (May 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			So weve appointed a test match coach who has never coached a single game of first class cricket, whose only experience post retiring as a player is as a commentator and a consultant coach in the IPHell. He may well turn out to be a decent coach but hes nothing more than a completely inexperienced punt currently, a bit like his boss....

Id like to say im surprised but gave that up as far as the ECB were concerned years ago........
		
Click to expand...

It is a bizarre appointment on the face of it, I agree.

I loved the way New Zealand played their cricket under McCullum’s captaincy, but it remains to be seen whether he can cut it as a coach.


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2022)

greenone said:



			I think you need to look at what he did as a captain in changing the culture of the kiwi team. If he does half of what he did there it will be job accomplished.

Edit: He's coach of the England team, the only 'coaching' he should be doing at that level is between the ears.
		
Click to expand...


If he'd been appointed team manager Id kind of agree, but he hasnt, hes been appointed head coach, a job he is clearly not qualified for apart from on the hope he can translate some of his captaincy skills

And you cant have watched us bat much lately if you dont think theres any need for coaching bar between the ears!!!!!


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			It is a bizarre appointment on the face of it, I agree.

I loved the way New Zealand played their cricket under McCullum’s captaincy, but it remains to be seen whether he can cut it as a coach.
		
Click to expand...


just dont understand why were finding out whether he can coach red ball cricket with our international test team, plenty of other places to cut your teeth first imo


----------



## greenone (May 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			And you cant have watched us bat much lately if you dont think theres any need for coaching bar between the ears!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

A few days before a test match is not place to be coaching batting technique, that's what the county's are for. But as the county red ball cricket has been pushed to the margins it's not surprising that the batting standards have fallen, whilst also padding the bowlers stats which also hinders devolpment of genuine test match bowlers.


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2022)

greenone said:



			A few days before a test match is not place to be coaching batting technique, that's what the county's are for. But as the county red ball cricket has been pushed to the margins it's not surprising that the batting standards have fallen, whilst also padding the bowlers stats which also hinders devolpment of genuine test match bowlers.
		
Click to expand...

agree the few days before a test isnt the time to be making major changes (but minor tweaks are possible) but there are definitely times in the season where the england coach should be offering some technical coaching to the players or at least managing the coaching that they do need that they should be getting through the other england coaches or the counties, cant see how a head coach with no coaching expertise can possibly do this

if his role isnt to coach or manage the england players coaching, what is the actual role of england head coach?


----------



## greenone (May 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			agree the few days before a test isnt the time to be making major changes (but minor tweaks are possible) but there are definitely times in the season where the england coach should be offering some technical coaching to the players or at least managing the coaching that they do need that they should be getting through the other england coaches or the counties, cant see how a head coach with no coaching expertise can possibly do this

if his role isnt to coach or manage the england players coaching, what is the actual role of england head coach?
		
Click to expand...

Most of these players have their own coach/mentor that they've used for years. cook worked with gooch for example. To many cooks spoil the broth, which could an issue with the old regime. 

I know from our club nets there is one person I  would listen to about my own game, and I'd never offer advice to anyone about their game unless asked.


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2022)

greenone said:



			Most of these players have their own coach/mentor that they've used for years. cook worked with gooch for example. To many cooks spoil the broth, which could an issue with the old regime.

I know from our club nets there is one person I  would listen to about my own game, and I'd never offer advice to anyone about their game unless asked.
		
Click to expand...


then whats the role of england head coach and why bother having one?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2022)

Well they have tried the safe hands of the head coach who has done the county game 

So I’m actually looking forward to it and think it’s a bold move - looking forward to it


----------



## Captainron (May 13, 2022)

This is a step forward for England I believe. Too often England try not to lose rather than try to win. He will change that.


----------



## Beezerk (May 13, 2022)

Captainron said:



			This is a step forward for England I believe. Too often England try not to lose rather than try to win. He will change that.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, I may sound naive but exactly how much input does the coach have when the teams are in the field, is it not mainly down to the captain? Having BM on the training ground and in the dressing room would be huge imo, I’d certainly follow him into battle 💪


----------



## Grizzly (May 13, 2022)

Look, the biggest thing that McCullum has going for him as against the likes of Peter Moores and Chris Silverwood is that noone is going to look at him/listen to him in the dressing room and think "what has this bloke ever achieved?"  That will mean that when he tries to influence the team culture and get players to make the little shifts, often in mindset at this level, they will be inclined to listen and engage - we're talking little things like getting the top order players like Sibley to be a bit more proactive rotating the strike.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 13, 2022)

Having watched the series “This could go anywhere” with him and Tuffers, I would say he’s an excellent choice who tells it like it is but has a way about him that should bring the best out of the players. In a way, he reminds me of Klopp.
Also, as the coach probably is part of the team selection team it strikes me he is going to have no favourites ingrained into him like is often the case with home grown coaches.


----------



## RichA (May 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Agree with this, I may sound naive but exactly how much input does the coach have when the teams are in the field, is it not mainly down to the captain? Having BM on the training ground and in the dressing room would be huge imo, I’d certainly follow him into battle 💪
		
Click to expand...

100%. 
Cricket isn't football. The role of the captain is massive, especially at test level. BM will be like an off the field captain to lead the team and mentor Stokes. Hopefully, they already know each other pretty well and will gel.  England have lacked dynamic leadership for a while now. I'm optimistic and quite excited to see where this leads.


----------



## greenone (May 13, 2022)

RichA said:



			100%.
Cricket isn't football. The role of the captain is massive, especially at test level. BM will be like an off the field captain to lead the team and mentor Stokes. Hopefully, they already know each other pretty well and will gel.  England have lacked dynamic leadership for a while now. I'm optimistic and quite excited to see where this leads.
		
Click to expand...

Will hopefully be the end of the soporific captaincy like we've seen under strauss, cook and root.


----------



## Piece (May 13, 2022)

The mind set had to change and I'm for one am excited/intrigued by BM's appointment. I want us to attack teams rather than Silverwood and Root's policy of containment. Now, whether we have the talent in the squad to do this is a different matter, but at least we are thinking a bit fresher, more out of the box.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 13, 2022)

Sometimes I do not understand the logic in County  Cricket and when to declare. Lancashire have drawn their last 2 games and were on top in theory in both matches.

Batting 2nd day 450/4 with 55 overs left today. Why not bat for another 20 overs say at 6/7 per over and declare rather than going along @3.5 per over. Realise about the follow on but it will still be a big ask for Yorkshire to avoid the follow on. Nothing to lose!

Over to you more knowledgeable guys, Fundy Billy B. LP etc


----------



## Neilds (May 13, 2022)

England should be scoring loads of runs this summer if this round of County Champs is anything to go by.  As of now (just after lunch on day 2) , all 4 teams batting first in Div 1 have got over 450 runs, 3 of them over 500!  
So, is the answer:
a.  Batters are really good
b.  Bowlers are really bad
c.  Pitches are being prepared to over help batters

I know which answer I suspect is the right one


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2022)

Neilds said:



			England should be scoring loads of runs this summer if this round of County Champs is anything to go by.  As of now (just after lunch on day 2) , all 4 teams batting first in Div 1 have got over 450 runs, 3 of them over 500! 
So, is the answer:
a.  Batters are really good
b.  Bowlers are really bad
c.  Pitches are being prepared to over help batters

I know which answer I suspect is the right one 

Click to expand...


flat pitches and a ball with a lower seam


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Sometimes I do not understand the logic in County  Cricket and when to declare. Lancashire have drawn their last 2 games and were on top in theory in both matches.

Batting 2nd day 450/4 with 55 overs left today. Why not bat for another 20 overs say at 6/7 per over and declare rather than going along @3.5 per over. Realise about the follow on but it will still be a big ask for Yorkshire to avoid the follow on. Nothing to lose!

Over to you more knowledgeable guys, Fundy Billy B. LP etc
		
Click to expand...


Big argument that sides dont go hard enough early enough ahead of declaring, this def sounds like one o those declaring 4 down. a lot of sides have got better with playing more T20 etc but theres still an outdated mindset a lot of the time (safety first)

In 4 day cricket if you bat much past lunch on day 2 you really dont leave a lot of time to get the other side under pressure


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			Big argument that sides dont go hard enough early enough ahead of declaring, this def sounds like one o those declaring 4 down. a lot of sides have got better with playing more T20 etc but theres still an outdated mindset a lot of the time (safety first)

In 4 day cricket if you bat much past lunch on day 2 you really dont leave a lot of time to get the other side under pressure
		
Click to expand...

You are correct Steve. The run rate has gone down with Salt, England International  scoring at less than 3 an over and the other around 2. they have now had 154 overs, 6 wickets down . They should be around 560 declared given Anderson a few overs before tea. 20 minutes rest and final 30 overs to give them time to bowl them out twice.


----------



## greenone (May 13, 2022)

Neilds said:



			England should be scoring loads of runs this summer if this round of County Champs is anything to go by.  As of now (just after lunch on day 2) , all 4 teams batting first in Div 1 have got over 450 runs, 3 of them over 500!
So, is the answer:
a.  Batters are really good
b.  Bowlers are really bad
c.  Pitches are being prepared to over help batters

I know which answer I suspect is the right one 

Click to expand...

d. This year's batch of balls aren't doing much.


----------



## Mudball (May 13, 2022)

Interesting article from Telegraph about the role of Private schools in cricket. When our son went to secondary, we took the opportunity to tour some private schools.. the facility on offer are incredible (so is the competition for places)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket/2022/05/11/revealed-great-private-school-cricket-arms-race/


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 13, 2022)

The BBC reporting that Kent have not bowled a team out for under 500 in their first innings yet this season.   And Surrey then put up nearly 700 without anyone even getting a ton.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 13, 2022)

Captainron said:



			This is a step forward for England I believe. Too often England try not to lose rather than try to win. He will change that.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. I would far rather see England lose a few games while trying to get a win rather than drawing some games while trying not to lose. Under both Cook and Root it seemed that trying to avoid defeat was the biggest ambition and winning was secondary, leading to some of the most negative cricket possible.


----------



## Foxholer (May 13, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Interesting article from Telegraph about the role of Private schools in cricket. When our son went to secondary, we took the opportunity to tour some private schools.. the facility on offer are incredible (so is the competition for places)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cricket/2022/05/11/revealed-great-private-school-cricket-arms-race/

Click to expand...

I umpired on Radley and Wellington College's 'plastic' hockey pitches a few months after leaving NZ, where there was precisely 1 in the entire country!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2022)

Kevin Pieterson constantly going on about Franchise County cricket - complete 🛎 end


----------



## Grizzly (May 14, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			You are correct Steve. The run rate has gone down with Salt, England International  scoring at less than 3 an over and the other around 2. they have now had 154 overs, 6 wickets down . They should be around 560 declared given Anderson a few overs before tea. 20 minutes rest and final 30 overs to give them time to bowl them out twice.
		
Click to expand...

I do sometimes think that teams have a number and time in mind and stick to it religiously.  In fairness to Lancashire here, the bowling was set out to be very dry from the off, and I'm not sure any equation is winnable on a perfect deck in the sun.


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2022)

Goes from bad to worse for Australian cricket this year, Andrew Symonds been killed in a car accident  Sad news


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Goes from bad to worse for Australian cricket this year, Andrew Symonds been killed in a car accident  Sad news
		
Click to expand...

Tragic news. not without controversy. he was sent home I think from a tour because he missed a team meeting after going fishing!

Played a bit of County Cricket and at 46 What a sad loss.

RIP Andrew Symonds.


----------



## Dando (May 15, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Tragic news. not without controversy. he was sent home I think from a tour because he missed a team meeting after going fishing!

Played a bit of County Cricket and at 46 What a sad loss.

RIP Andrew Symonds.
		
Click to expand...

I watched him in 20/20 at beckenham and he kept charging wasim Akram.

He was a beast of a player who absolutely smashed the ball.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525810036890533890
the man is a joke


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2022)

Bowling Jimmy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525824938988515330


----------



## Mudball (May 16, 2022)

Out or not >> 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525901016792711172

I think out.  Initially, i thought it was not out because the batsman was not trying to take a run, but it was his mistake to leave the crease when the ball was not dead yet..   but who knows..


----------



## Mudball (May 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			Bowling Jimmy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525824938988515330

Click to expand...


The full battle is here 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526112718096195584


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Out or not >> 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525901016792711172

I think out.  Initially, i thought it was not out because the batsman was not trying to take a run, but it was his mistake to leave the crease when the ball was not dead yet..   but who knows..
		
Click to expand...

Either way that’s poor sportsmanship imo.


----------



## Mudball (May 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Either way that’s poor sportsmanship imo.
		
Click to expand...

Why?   Batsman's rookie mistake of not looking at the ball?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2022)

I think the batsman is a plank there in all honesty. That comes from a former batsman . The bowler whipping the bails off when a batsman is backing up, not excessively, grinds my gears but in this instance I think he is fair game. Sorry @Beezerk


----------



## Mudball (May 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525810036890533890
the man is a joke
View attachment 42613

Click to expand...

King KP is getting some heat... will he change his spots.. unlikely 

https://twitter.com/hashtag/StandingWithAnnie


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2022)

Mudball said:



			King KP is getting some heat... will he change his spots.. unlikely

https://twitter.com/hashtag/StandingWithAnnie

Click to expand...

Sadly, he will be loving the attention. Like any rent a gob with an over inflated opinion of themselves he will simply see all of those people as part of the problem. The harshest thing you can do to him, and others of his ilk, is ignore him. That would drive him crazy.


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think the batsman is a plank there in all honesty. That comes from a former batsman . The bowler whipping the bails off when a batsman is backing up, not excessively, grinds my gears but in this instance I think he is fair game. Sorry @Beezerk 

Click to expand...

Never had you down as a snidey cheat 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Never had you down as a snidey cheat 😂
		
Click to expand...

Nothing snidey about that, the batsman has had a total mare . You always make sure the ball is caught, the finger is up etc before you leave your crease. Walking is different but he was plain negligent.

In golfing terms he was playing matchplay, missed the putt and picked up the ball before his opponent gave it to him. It's on him.


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nothing snidey about that, the batsman has had a total mare . You always make sure the ball is caught, the finger is up etc before you leave your crease. Walking is different but he was plain negligent.

In golfing terms he was playing matchplay, missed the putt and picked up the ball before his opponent gave it to him. It's on him.
		
Click to expand...

In golfing terms it would be like playing against that 🔔 end you always have at the club 😂


----------



## RichA (May 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Either way that’s poor sportsmanship imo.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. If I was the skipper I'd call him back and have a word with the slip about sportsmanship.


----------



## greenone (May 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think the batsman is a plank there in all honesty. That comes from a former batsman . The bowler whipping the bails off when a batsman is backing up, not excessively, grinds my gears but in this instance I think he is fair game. Sorry @Beezerk 

Click to expand...

I a bit of an barney with a batsman last year I was 3 yds from the stumps and he was leaving his crease. I whipped the bails off and and told him next time I'd appeal. Plenty was said.


In the case on the video, not out he wasn't attempting to score runs.


----------



## RichA (May 16, 2022)

greenone said:



			I a bit of an barney with a batsman last year I was 3 yds from the stumps and he was leaving his crease. I whipped the bails off and and told him next time I'd appeal. Plenty was said.


In the case on the video, *not out he wasn't attempting to score runs*.
		
Click to expand...

Does that not only apply if the umpire has called a no ball?


----------



## greenone (May 16, 2022)

RichA said:



			Does that not only apply if the umpire has called a no ball?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.lords.org/mcc/the-laws-of-cricket/appeals

Law 31.7


----------



## Mudball (May 16, 2022)

RichA said:



			Does that not only apply if the umpire has called a no ball?
		
Click to expand...

it wont apply if it was a dead ball ...   but the ball was still very much in play..  I cant fathom how the batsman did not even turn around to look at the keeper...   Just out of self preservation/curiosity, you will expect him to turn and look.   Unless he was in a hurry to get down to the pub..


----------



## greenone (May 16, 2022)

Mudball said:



			it wont apply if it was a dead ball ...   but the ball was still very much in play..  I cant fathom how the batsman did not even turn around to look at the keeper...   Just out of self preservation/curiosity, you will expect him to turn and look.   Unless he was in a hurry to get down to the pub..
		
Click to expand...

The umpire should declare dead ball as soon as the slip attempts to run him out.


----------



## RichA (May 16, 2022)

greenone said:



https://www.lords.org/mcc/the-laws-of-cricket/appeals

Law 31.7
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't cover this situation.


----------



## greenone (May 16, 2022)

RichA said:



			That doesn't cover this situation.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does, the batsman mistakingly thinks the catch has been taken so begins to walk off the pitch , he was not given out by the umpire. I assume the pavilion is at long on so what would happen if the bowler was bowling from the other end? He'd never leave his crease as he was walking back to the pavilion


----------



## RichA (May 16, 2022)

greenone said:



			The umpire should declare dead ball as soon as the slip attempts to run him out.
		
Click to expand...

Don't see why. The ball wasn't dead.
Batter screwed up. Slip was a dick. No need for ump to intervene until the captain seeks permission to call the batter back.


----------



## greenone (May 16, 2022)

RichA said:



			Don't see why. The ball wasn't dead.
Batter screwed up. Slip was a dick. No need for ump to intervene until the captain seeks permission to call the batter back.
		
Click to expand...

Read the law. Then read it again.


----------



## RichA (May 16, 2022)

greenone said:



			Read the law. Then read it again.
		
Click to expand...

You're clearly the expert. You read it then spell it out condescendingly for me please.


----------



## Mudball (May 16, 2022)

greenone said:



			Read the law. Then read it again.
		
Click to expand...

Sent it to a friend who is a County umpire... his verdict based on what he saw in the clip.... Out.


----------



## greenone (May 16, 2022)

RichA said:



			You're clearly the expert. You read it then spell it out condescendingly for me please.
		
Click to expand...


An umpire shall intervene if satisfied that a batter, not having been given out, has left the wicket under a misapprehension of being out.   The umpire intervening shall call and signal Dead ball to prevent any further action by the fielding side and shall recall the batter.


----------



## greenone (May 16, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Sent it to a friend who is a County umpire... his verdict based on what he saw in the clip.... Out.
		
Click to expand...

Then thank funk he doesn't umpire any games I'm playing in.


----------



## Mudball (May 16, 2022)

greenone said:



			Then thank funk he doesn't umpire any games I'm playing in.
		
Click to expand...

I have fwded the note to him... i am sure he wont miss them either..


----------



## RichA (May 16, 2022)

https://wisden.com/stories/your-gam...rks-debate-over-niche-misapprehension-law/amp

However, the MCC later clarified that Egerton-Read was correctly given out. With none of the umpires signalling a dead ball, the ball was still in play, and as the batter was out of his crease, the fielding side were within their rights to run him out. “If the batter is leaving his wicket under a misapprehension of being out, the ball remains live until an umpire calls Dead ball,” the organisation tweeted. “It doesn’t become dead just because he left the wicket.”


----------



## greenone (May 16, 2022)

You can't account for incompetence on the umpire(s) account. The laws are clear.


----------



## Mudball (May 16, 2022)

greenone said:



			You can't account for incompetence on the umpire(s) account. The laws are clear.
		
Click to expand...

Given RichAs post… will you reconsider my umpire friend to stand in your match..


----------



## greenone (May 16, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Given RichAs post… will you reconsider my umpire friend to stand in your match..
		
Click to expand...

No, as per the laws it should be not out and the umpire should call dead ball. the fact the umpire cocked it up is the only reason for the MCC clarification.
I'm old school in that I read the laws at least once a year and it always amazes me how many people playing and to a lesser extent officiating in the recreational game have such a poor grasp of the rules/laws be it cricket, golf or whatever sport.


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2022)

Good riddance Harrison, lets hope for a competent replacement


----------



## RichA (May 17, 2022)

The reason the MCC got involved is because it went viral, they are the owners of the Laws of Cricket and they have a social media presence. I don't think it was because they felt the need to proactively cover up an error by a couple of voluntary officials in the Hampshire 3rd Division (South) Saturday afternoon cricket league. 
The umpires' job at any level of cricket is to ensure fair play and apply the laws - not to leap in to protect a player who negligently gives his wicket away.
The cock ups were committed by the batter who edged the ball and flounced off and the keeper who dropped an easy catch.


----------



## Junior (May 17, 2022)

So we're a few weeks into the county season.....what's the first test team ? I think they'll go with the below.   

I think (rightly or wrongly) Bairstowe will come back from the IPL and be given the gloves.

The other option would be to bat him at 5 and Foakes at 7.  

*Lees
Jennings
Crawley 
Root
Brook*/Bairstowe/Pope
*Stokes
Bairstowe*/Foakes
*Robinson
Broad
Anderson
Parkinson*


----------



## greenone (May 17, 2022)

RichA said:



			The reason the MCC got involved is because it went viral, they are the owners of the Laws of Cricket and they have a social media presence. I don't think it was because they felt the need to proactively cover up an error by a couple of voluntary officials in the Hampshire 3rd Division (South) Saturday afternoon cricket league.
The umpires' job at any level of cricket is to ensure fair play and apply the laws - not to leap in to protect a player who negligently gives his wicket away.
The cock ups were committed by the batter who edged the ball and flounced off and the keeper who dropped an easy catch.
		
Click to expand...

But the umpire(s) didn't apply the laws. The batsman tucked his bat under his arm, I've never seen any batsmen set off for a run and then tuck his bat under his arm halfway down the pitch.


----------



## RichA (May 17, 2022)

greenone said:



			But the umpire(s) didn't apply the laws.
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you're saying, but if the batter chooses to walk off while the ball is still very much live then it's on him, nobody else. This guy tried to get back into his ground, once he realised he'd been dropped, so he wasn't thinking the ball was dead. 
Other than a no ball or wide, I can't think of any situation where a cricket umpire dynamically makes an instant signal and call while the ball and players are still in motion. They're encouraged to apply a few seconds of thought. 
I'm fairly certain that if the ball had gone through the wicket keeper and over the boundary rope then the batting team would be claiming their 4 runs, rather than requesting a dead ball as their man had walked away thinking he was out.
This isn't exactly a unique scenario - it just happens to have been filmed and gone viral. Pretty standard village cricket stuff.


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2022)

Looks a typical England squad for the tests, a number 3 who doesnt bat there, a number 5 whos still at the IPL, no leg spinner and one of the longer tails in international cricket

Wheres this brave new approach


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2022)

Surprised that they didn’t go with Parkinson , not surprised about Bairstow 

The number 3 spot is the one that’s baffling -Malan did ok

Maybe they didn’t want to do too many changes but they are rock bottom at the moment so was a perfect chance to start again


----------



## Junior (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Junior (May 18, 2022)

Only Hasan Ali has more div 1 wickets in first class cricket this year than Parkinson yet we go with Leach ?????

No surprises with the batting.  Pope will move upto 3 despite never batting there for Surrey.  The only dilemma is whether Bairstow will keep which allows them to pick Brook over Foakes.


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2022)

Junior said:



			Only Hasan Ali has more div 1 wickets in first class cricket this year than Parkinson yet we go with Leach ?????

No surprises with the batting.  Pope will move upto 3 despite never batting there for Surrey.  The only dilemma is whether Bairstow will keep which allows them to pick Brook over Foakes.
		
Click to expand...


Pope should be used to it, he made his debut for England batting at 4 when batting at 6 for Surrey lol


----------



## greenone (May 18, 2022)

Junior said:



			Only Hasan Ali has more div 1 wickets in first class cricket this year than Parkinson yet we go with Leach ?????

No surprises with the batting.  Pope will move upto 3 despite never batting there for Surrey.  The only dilemma is whether Bairstow will keep which allows them to pick Brook over Foakes.
		
Click to expand...

Bairstow is lucky to be in the squad imo. Gets out bowled/lbw far too often for a test match batsman.


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2022)

greenone said:



			Bairstow is lucky to be in the squad imo. Gets out bowled/lbw far too often for a test match batsman.
		
Click to expand...


had his usual preparation of playing a grand total of zero red ball games before the first test too i see


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2022)

Junior said:



			Only Hasan Ali has more div 1 wickets in first class cricket this year than Parkinson yet we go with Leach ?????

No surprises with the batting.  Pope will move upto 3 despite never batting there for Surrey.  The only dilemma is whether Bairstow will keep which allows them to pick Brook over Foakes.
		
Click to expand...

I can never understand what they do with Leach - take him when there isn’t going to much for spinner , sit him in a bubble for months with no games , don’t take him to the sub continent 🤷‍♂️

He has played well in the last couple of CC games but not as well as Parkinson

Interesting choice for the white ball coach


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 18, 2022)

Some have a pathological hatred on here of Bairstow for no apparent reason. He was our highest run scorer on the last tour. In a team that can't buy a run we can I'll afford to do that. I would love to see Crawley, Brook, Pope et al step up and push him out but they're not. He has a ticker, he's a team man and he delivers more than others. He's not perfect by any means but until better solution comes along he'd be in my team


----------



## Junior (May 18, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can never understand what they do with Leach - take him when there isn’t going to much for spinner , sit him in a bubble for months with no games , don’t take him to the sub continent 🤷‍♂️

He has played well in the last couple of CC games but not as well as Parkinson

Interesting choice for the white ball coach
		
Click to expand...

If you look at his results with the Ozzie ladies team maybe not so much.  Listened to a podcast on the way to work and apparently he interviewed brilliantly for the role.  

I like the choice. Bold.  Would have been easy to stick with Collingwood.


----------



## Junior (May 18, 2022)

greenone said:



			Bairstow is lucky to be in the squad imo. Gets out bowled/lbw far too often for a test match batsman.
		
Click to expand...

He was our highest runner scorer on the last tour so I get why he's in.   I think they will be desperately trying to get Harry Brook in and Foakes/Bairstowe will be the one to give way.


----------



## Mudball (May 20, 2022)

Given last week’s controversy.. is this out??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527345745694982146


----------



## greenone (May 20, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Mudball (May 20, 2022)

Watched IPL after a long time… Sri Lankan bowler Pathirana … super slinger like Mahalinga.  Very strange side on action 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517080743519744000


----------



## greenone (May 20, 2022)

I'd say his arm is a bit higher than malinga's. You'd be hoping he misses the stumps for the first few whilst your trying to figure out where it's coming from. 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2022)

greenone said:



			I'd say his arm is a bit higher than malinga's. You'd be hoping he misses the stumps for the first few whilst your trying to figure out where it's coming from. 😂
		
Click to expand...

It must be very, very strange to face. I'd agree entirely with your comment. Bowl it straight and full first ball and he will get a hat full 😁


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 21, 2022)

Isn't that slingy action due to playing with taped tennis balls on a beach? The lower trajectory makes it zip off rather than dig in


----------



## Neilds (May 23, 2022)

So, no red ball cricket now until England play NZ on 2 Jun.  NZ do however, have a match against a County Select side - not hard to see who will be better prepared for the opening Test


----------



## Grizzly (May 23, 2022)

You might think that this is one of the easier lessons to learn.  Turns out we keep getting it wrong!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528710042131873794
Nice leave 😲


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528710042131873794
Nice leave 😲
		
Click to expand...

Not much you can do with that😱


----------



## Mudball (May 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528710042131873794
Nice leave 😲
		
Click to expand...

Standard inswinger... thats me at my Sunday best


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 27, 2022)

Fantastic game of cricket between Lanci and the ‘other lot’ from over The Pennines. Lanci dropped 2 easy chances, 1 dubious decision for a no ball which cost 2 runs, well 3 actually. Brook and Canmore had an excellent partnership. Looked all over with 1 needed off last ball and Brook was out LBW.

Great game and fair result in a tie.

Oh and Darren  Gough has  had a few pies!

The lady commentator would not shut up. seem to recall somebody saying something similar about Gower. Bring back Richie.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Fantastic game of cricket between Lanci and the ‘other lot’ from over The Pennines. Lanci dropped 2 easy chances, 1 dubious decision for a no ball which cost 2 runs, well 3 actually. Brook and Canmore had an excellent partnership. Looked all over with 1 needed off last ball and Brook was out LBW.

Great game and fair result in a tie.

Oh and Darren  Gough has  had a few pies!

The lady commentator would not shut up. seem to recall somebody saying something similar about Gower. Bring back Richie.
		
Click to expand...

Been two good games so far for the Blast - really enjoyed tonight’s even though i preffered last nights result 😁 

Once again Abell showing his class


----------



## Grizzly (May 28, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			1 dubious decision for a no ball which cost 2 runs, well 3 actually
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm... On the other hand, by the point of that perfectly correct no ball call, Lancashire had got away with at least three others... 😂

In fairness, if games like that don't draw people in to cricket, the game is screwed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531666825179799552
No real surprises and as per normal plenty ignored again 

and I see Sky once again are not showing Blast games and instead repeats of IPL

Seems they have dropped 65% showing off the T20 blast games


----------



## babylonsinger (May 31, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531666825179799552
No real surprises and as per normal plenty ignored again

and I see Sky once again are not showing Blast games and instead repeats of IPL

Seems they have dropped 65% showing off the T20 blast games
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it is linked but you can watch almost every Blast game live on YouTube


----------



## RRidges (Jun 1, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Standard inswinger... thats me at my Sunday best 

Click to expand...

That was no inswinger! It must have hit a rock! Shane Warne would have been proud of that turn!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2022)

No Brook 😣

The in form red ball batsmen reduced to carrying the drinks


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2022)

Why one earth do we still feel the need to announce our XI the day before the test? Zero gain from doing so

Not seeing much of a reset either tbh, fragile top order, players out of position, heavily reliant on the middle order before a long tail. How many games before the scapegoat for us not scoring enough runs or taking enough wickets is the keeper?

Shame to see the greedy MCC/ECB having lots of unsold £150 a day tickets too!!!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 1, 2022)

Watch quite a few 20/20 on You Tube. Quite enjoyable but how bias are the local commentators.

Overall much better than it used to be but the live stream for the game I was watching packed in 5 minutes ago!


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Watch quite a few 20/20 on You Tube. Quite enjoyable but how bias are the local commentators.

Overall much better than it used to be but the live stream for the game I was watching packed in 5 minutes ago!
		
Click to expand...

shut down by the ECBs copyright claim on all accounts


----------



## babylonsinger (Jun 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			shut down by the ECBs copyright claim on all accounts 

Click to expand...

Official feeds for all the 18:30 games available so more likely a technical issue surely?


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			Official feeds for all the 18:30 games available so more likely a technical issue surely?
		
Click to expand...


only going on what came up on the screen on youtube when the stream was taken down!


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 1, 2022)

Disappointed for Brook. He is a potentially world class player, in the form of a world class player. Cant help but feel there is a bit of Surrey bias at play - Pope getting a chance at three having been a bust at 5/6 and Foakes kept on despite a poor Caribbean tour.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2022)

Not a bad start - heck of a grab and Jimmy moving the ball all over the place


----------



## fenwayrich (Jun 2, 2022)

Matty Potts. First ever match at Lords. First over, takes the wicket of one of the greatest batsmen. Stuff of dreams.


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2022)

Damn cricket superstitions lol. Going to have to do a lot more painting if 2 ceilings get 4 wickets


----------



## GB72 (Jun 2, 2022)

fundy said:



			Damn cricket superstitions lol. Going to have to do a lot more painting if 2 ceilings get 4 wickets 

Click to expand...

On that basis you need to paint another 8 ceilings over the next few days 😂😂


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2022)

GB72 said:



			On that basis you need to paint another 8 ceilings over the next few days 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I was just gonna put 4 more coats on the same 2


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 2, 2022)

fundy said:



			I was just gonna put 4 more coats on the same 2 

Click to expand...

I hear rumours the Sistine Chapel ceiling needs tarting up a little. That could secure us the next Ashes series if you’re up to the task?


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I hear rumours the Sistine Chapel ceiling needs tarting up a little. That could secure us the next Ashes series if you’re up to the task?
		
Click to expand...


Im not sure theyd want me lol. Gonna have to go and start the walls if we dont get another wicket soon tho.........


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2022)

Leach been concussed and withdrawn  

Needs some more bad luck


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2022)

Some debut this from Potts, plenty to like 

Parkinson finally got a call up, odds against he bowls a ball mind


----------



## GB72 (Jun 2, 2022)

You been painting ceilings again Fundy, the wickets have started tumbling again


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 2, 2022)

Loving the tribute to Warney


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 2, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Loving the tribute to Warney 

Click to expand...

You beat me to it Amanda. My favourite Australian sportsman by an absolute country mile, his loss really being felt on the first day of a Test summer.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 2, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			You beat me to it Amanda. My favourite Australian sportsman by an absolute country mile, his loss really being felt on the first day of a Test summer.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. The very fact he's an Australian cricketer and yet we love him speaks volumes (still struggle to speak about him in the past tense)


----------



## IanM (Jun 2, 2022)

Now. How many can we get?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 2, 2022)

fundy said:



			Some debut this from Potts, plenty to like 

Parkinson finally got a call up, odds against he bowls a ball mind
		
Click to expand...

Not in the first innings!!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 2, 2022)

Damn, you started painting again Fundy


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 2, 2022)

Anyone who was wondering earlier if the red ball reset was showing signs of promise must now be crashing back down to earth. Normal service is being resumed.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 2, 2022)

Just checking in to see who we're blaming for this rubbish. 🤣🤣🤣
Root, Silverwood et al had no batting to work with. It's chronic. And everyone mentioning a reset, these are the best players. You can't polish a turd


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 2, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Just checking in to see who we're blaming for this rubbish. 🤣🤣🤣
Root, Silverwood et al had no batting to work with. It's chronic. And everyone mentioning a reset, these are the best players. You can't polish a turd
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I’ve always thought talk of a reset was cobblers. You can only reset if you have either underlying talent to work with or some sort of alternative. We have neither.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 2, 2022)

Lees is another opening batsmen who goes nowhere like Sibley, Burns etc before him. You need a top 3 that rotate. Crawley has oodles of talent but looks a net batter who doesn't rotate. We simply don't have a 3 anywhere, Root is Root and I think Bairstow was our best batsmen in the winter, so a bit rough to drop him. Brooks would have been the reset option but until that top 3 get sorted doesn't matter what we do in the middle order.


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Damn, you started painting again Fundy
		
Click to expand...

hmm, seems like it might be any DIY lol


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2022)

76 overs in a full days play on a sunny day at Lords. Yet again complete and utter contempt for the paying fans, and they just dont care


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 2, 2022)

fundy said:



			76 overs in a full days play on a sunny day at Lords. Yet again complete and utter contempt for the paying fans, and they just dont care
		
Click to expand...

At least it ensures the game goes into day 2....


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 2, 2022)

fundy said:



			76 overs in a full days play on a sunny day at Lords. Yet again complete and utter contempt for the paying fans, and they just dont care
		
Click to expand...

It’s no wonder so many overpriced tickets remained unsold.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 2, 2022)

fundy said:



			76 overs in a full days play on a sunny day at Lords. Yet again complete and utter contempt for the paying fans, and they just dont care
		
Click to expand...

In fairness there's an innings change, 17!wickets and no spin all day


----------



## Mudball (Jun 3, 2022)

Just saw Alex Hales score 90 runs in about 30 balls..  anyone knows if Stoksey will bring him into the side? Asking for a friend …


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Just saw Alex Hales score 90 runs in about 30 balls..  anyone knows if Stoksey will bring him into the side? Asking for a friend …
		
Click to expand...


why would you pick someone for the test side based on him slogging every ball in a T20 to a short boundary?

asking for a friend.......


----------



## Mudball (Jun 3, 2022)

fundy said:



			why would you pick someone for the test side based on him slogging every ball in a T20 to a short boundary?

asking for a friend.......
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking for T20s… but could do in the Tests too.. made more than half the test team put together and in half the time.. (that’s what my friend says)


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I was thinking for T20s… but could do in the Tests too.. made more than half the test team put together and in half the time.. (that’s what my friend says)
		
Click to expand...


well Stokes has nothing to do with selecting the T20 side........

and as for slogging in T20s being transferrable to the test side, pretty sure the evidence is pointing the other way on that lol


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 4, 2022)

What's with the random numbers on the backs of the players ?
It's a long time since I watched a bit of a test match.


----------



## fundy (Jun 4, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What's with the random numbers on the backs of the players ?
It's a long time since I watched a bit of a test match.
		
Click to expand...


The brains that be thought it would be easier for those with less attention spans to be easier to identify players. Just part of their phasing out of test cricket completely


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 4, 2022)

I should have turned on earlier, just seen 3 balls, 3 wickets!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 4, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			I should have turned on earlier, just seen 3 balls, 3 wickets!
		
Click to expand...

It was raining earlier so you didn't miss much


----------



## fundy (Jun 4, 2022)

ok so its the white paint that works not the coloured ones it seems...............


----------



## DaveR (Jun 4, 2022)

A team that scored 132 first innings looking highly likely to win the test match with 2 days to spare


----------



## greenone (Jun 4, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I was thinking for T20s… but could do in the Tests too.. made more than half the test team put together and in half the time.. (that’s what my friend says)
		
Click to expand...

Morgan still the captain so absolutely no chance there.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 4, 2022)

Same Same .. 

 if it rains tomorrow, our street’s Jubilee party won’t go ahead.. but we could get away with a draw. The massive assumption being that Eng can survive the day with the ball now moving around … I have more chances with the Lotto tonight


----------



## GB72 (Jun 4, 2022)

And then Stokes decides he does not fancy losing his first game as captain......


----------



## greenone (Jun 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			And then Stokes decides he does not fancy losing his first game as captain......
		
Click to expand...

🙄 Kiss of death. 😁


----------



## GB72 (Jun 4, 2022)

greenone said:



			🙄 Kiss of death. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yep timed that badly


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 5, 2022)

Surely even England can’t screw this up.


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2022)

Well that was as un-England as chases go lol.

Brilliant from Root, great support from Foakes, Kiwis will be a bit frustrated the ball did nothing at all this morning. Couldve done with Wagner

some way for Root to get to 10,000 test runs, he really is a seriously top class player, especially consider how bad a batting unit hes been playing in for a large part of it!


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2022)

Even better Root got them home with a handful of balls to spare that ensure every fan gets a full refund today


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			Well that was as un-England as chases go lol.

Brilliant from Root, great support from Foakes, Kiwis will be a bit frustrated the ball did nothing at all this morning. Couldve done with Wagner

some way for Root to get to 10,000 test runs, he really is a seriously top class player, *especially consider how bad a batting unit hes been playing in for a large part of it!*

Click to expand...

The bit in bold is key - so many of those runs have been scored in a very average middle order, often coming in against a new ball and fresh attack. Stunning achievement from a very likeable fella. It’s great to have him back as a batter, without the burden of captaincy.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 5, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Same Same ..

if it rains tomorrow, our street’s Jubilee party won’t go ahead.. but we could get away with a draw. The massive assumption being that Eng can survive the day with the ball now moving around … I have more chances with the Lotto tonight
		
Click to expand...

How much did you win last night!

Great game and very well played England. OK Fundy, what was the probability of Root and Cook both scoring 10,000 runs at exactly the same age? Both our sons are very good at these type of questions. Will ask them later


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			How much did you win last night!

Great game and very well played England. OK Fundy, what was the probability of Root and Cook both scoring 10,000 runs at exactly the same age? Both our sons are very good at these type of questions. Will ask them later
		
Click to expand...

back of a fag packet:

if assuming theyve both scored 10,000 runs then somewhere around 1 in 2000 (no of days aged 31 to 37 or something similar?) for it to be same at same age (years and days)

if you mean of 2 players on test debut it gets much harder!!!!14 test players ever have achieved it but expect should only consider English players (only 2 have). 700ish players played for england, lets say half are bowlers so 2 from 350 is 1 in 175 those picked as batsmen. so for 2 named players of the 350 picked to bat for England, 1 in 175 x 2,000 so approx 1 in 350,000?

think reality is odds are higher than that (expect theres an error in my basic logic lol), sample sizes tiny as well so not highly accurate. round it up to 1 in half a million but not totally convinced in the logic, happy to be corrected


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			back of a fag packet:

if assuming theyve both scored 10,000 runs then somewhere around 1 in 2000 (no of days aged 31 to 37 or something similar?) for it to be same at same age (years and days)

if you mean of 2 players on test debut it gets much harder!!!!14 test players ever have achieved it but expect should only consider English players (only 2 have). 700ish players played for england, lets say half are bowlers so 2 from 350 is 1 in 175 those picked as batsmen. so for 2 named players of the 350 picked to bat for England, 1 in 175 x 2,000 so approx 1 in 350,000?

think reality is odds are higher than that (expect theres an error in my basic logic lol), sample sizes tiny as well so not highly accurate. round it up to 1 in half a million but not totally convinced in the logic, happy to be corrected
		
Click to expand...

Will send a message to my kids and will let you know their thoughts. They always come up with various probabilities e.g the players ages could be between SAY 28 to 38 but your figure seems realistic to me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2022)

Excellent from Root this morning but also from Foakes - important knock from him to support Root 

Great win - first one in a while and certainly a lot more positives to take 

The Opening pair are one that can develop 

Crawley just needs to be a bit more patient and not be tempted too much into the drive - get that bottom hand softer a bit 

Lees - looked sharp yesterday but just sort out where your off stump is , 

Pope - just not a number 3 , got to give Brook a go , 

Bairstow - was still in white ball mode , needs to get his red ball head on quickly ( would love to see Abell get a go there )

Stokes - not a bad first test as skipper , solid 2nd innings knock and was happy to see him bowl a bit more sparingly 

the bowling unit were excellent , Parkinson will get another go at the next test 


Would really only see me change for Trent Bridge and that’s Brook in for Pope


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent from Root this morning but also from Foakes - important knock from him to support Root

Great win - first one in a while and certainly a lot more positives to take

The Opening pair are one that can develop

Crawley just needs to be a bit more patient and not be tempted too much into the drive - get that bottom hand softer a bit

Lees - looked sharp yesterday but just sort out where your off stump is ,

Pope - just not a number 3 , got to give Brook a go ,

Bairstow - was still in white ball mode , needs to get his red ball head on quickly ( would love to see Abell get a go there )

Stokes - not a bad first test as skipper , solid 2nd innings knock and was happy to see him bowl a bit more sparingly

the bowling unit were excellent , Parkinson will get another go at the next test


Would really only see me change for Trent Bridge and that’s Brook in for Pope
		
Click to expand...

Crawley looks like a poor man's Vince and Lees latest in increasingly worse openers.

Can't help thinking the likes of Robson and Lyth are far better players but won't be given another go.

As well as Root played surely he must bat 3 so Pope or Brook stands half a chance to succeed. Aussies would never throw a young batter in at 3 especially one's that have never batted in that position before?


----------



## greenone (Jun 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bairstow - was still in white ball mode , needs to get his red ball head on quickly ( would love to see Abell get a go there )

the bowling unit were excellent , Parkinson will get another go at the next test
		
Click to expand...

Not sure bairstow has a red ball mode.

The attack looks a bit samey, fine at home but it's still going to struggle to take 20 wickets away from home.

Not sure what leach has done, but he really needs a change in fortune.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 5, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			How much did you win last night!

Great game and very well played England. OK Fundy, what was the probability of Root and Cook both scoring 10,000 runs at exactly the same age? Both our sons are very good at these type of questions. Will ask them later
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mudball (Jun 6, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Out or not >> 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525901016792711172

I think out.  Initially, i thought it was not out because the batsman was not trying to take a run, but it was his mistake to leave the crease when the ball was not dead yet..   but who knows..
		
Click to expand...


I know @greenone was pretty sure about the Umpires getting this wrong and poor sportsman spirit by the captain as the batsman was not taking a run.  I wonder if his views have changed after watching the magic over by Broad where de Grandhomme  was run out after an LBW appeal was turned down.   Video here.. event at 0.12.  In this case cant blame the umpiring standards


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533047260832927744


----------



## greenone (Jun 6, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I know @greenone was pretty sure about the Umpires getting this wrong and poor sportsman spirit by the captain as the batsman was not taking a run.  I wonder if his views have changed after watching the magic over by Broad where de Grandhomme  was run out after an LBW appeal was turned down.   Video here.. event at 0.12.  In this case cant blame the umpiring standards


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533047260832927744

Click to expand...

No my views haven't changed, de grandhomme had a brain fade, went for a walk during an appeal and didn't get back in his crease. That is different to walking off in the belief that you are out.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 7, 2022)

greenone said:



			No my views haven't changed, de grandhomme had a brain fade, went for a walk during an appeal and didn't get back in his crease. That is different to walking off in the belief that you are out.
		
Click to expand...

In sports, I think we always have a bias based on how it affects us.  If this was an Englishman getting run out, we would have the Barmy Army cry for blood.  But becasue it benefits us, we are ok.
I remember the Eng v India match when Bell walked off thinking he had scored a boundary and was run out at lunch.  Everyone had pitchforks ready at the Indians and then when Bell walked back on the field after lunch, the pitchforks turned to bouquets

update: this was meant as a general observation, rather than directed at you..


----------



## IanM (Jun 8, 2022)

Decent Roses game going on right now...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 8, 2022)

IanM said:



			Decent Roses game going on right now...
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely  see a better match.

one way then the other. Even the last ball was in doubt!


----------



## Mudball (Jun 8, 2022)

Saw this on the web… so must be true


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 8, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Saw this on the web… so must be true

View attachment 42975

Click to expand...

The stat that surprised me the most was that Andrew Strauss played 100 test matches for England and made his debut a year after Jimmy Anderson. In August this year it will be 10 years since Strauss retired. 

Makes it even more amazing that Anderson is still going and at such a high level.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 10, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The stat that surprised me the most was that Andrew Strauss played 100 test matches for England and made his debut a year after Jimmy Anderson. In August this year it will be 10 years since Strauss retired.

Makes it even more amazing that Anderson is still going and at such a high level.
		
Click to expand...

Jimmy made his ODI debut before Steve Harmison.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 12, 2022)

Absolutely fascinating listening to Graeme Swann talking about the art of spin bowling before the start of play this morning. How England miss a bowler of his quality to depart from the predictable right arm seam we are so reliant on these days.


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Absolutely fascinating listening to Graeme Swann talking about the art of spin bowling before the start of play this morning. How England miss a bowler of his quality to depart from the predictable right arm seam we are so reliant on these days.
		
Click to expand...


Even better we wouldnt have to listen to him in the comm box


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Even better we wouldnt have to listen to him in the comm box 

Click to expand...

I’m not his greatest fan as an individual, but genuinely used to enjoy watching him bowl.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Absolutely fascinating listening to Graeme Swann talking about the art of spin bowling before the start of play this morning. How England miss a bowler of his quality to depart from the predictable right arm seam we are so reliant on these days.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up on that. The bloke has a great cricketing brain and is fantastic to listen to about spin. Interesting what he said about Leach having all the tools but not the belief.
It's on YT for those interested


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Thanks for the heads up on that. The bloke has a great cricketing brain and is fantastic to listen to about spin. Interesting what he said about Leach having all the tools but not the belief.
It's on YT for those interested
		
Click to expand...


Woakes one the previous day was decent too


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

Good to see Pope get a hundred, lets hope he can kick on from here going forwards, still far from convinced he should be at 3 and Root at 4 though


----------



## D-S (Jun 12, 2022)

Fascinating interview with Moeen Ali on TMS, a really well balanced, considered person.


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

D-S said:



			Fascinating interview with Moeen Ali on TMS, a really well balanced, considered person.
		
Click to expand...


Im assuming Cook wasnt the interviewer then lol


----------



## Junior (Jun 12, 2022)

What's with Stokes teeing off EVERY ball.   Stupid in the context of the game.  He could be a little more selective and got a score easily.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Absolutely fascinating listening to Graeme Swann talking about the art of spin bowling before the start of play this morning. How England miss a bowler of his quality to depart from the predictable right arm seam we are so reliant on these days.
		
Click to expand...

We have yet to replace him, sadly. He was capable of taking wickets and also closing up an end if necessary. We haven't had many world class spinners but he was one.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 12, 2022)

Junior said:



			What's with Stokes teeing off EVERY ball.   Stupid in the context of the game.  He could be a little more selective and got a score easily.
		
Click to expand...

I kind of get it. Get runs on the board quickly to get as close as possible to the NZ total, and then maybe we make a game of it. I’d far rather this positive brand of cricket than playing for a draw from day two.


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I kind of get it. Get runs on the board quickly to get as close as possible to the NZ total, and then maybe we make a game of it. I’d far rather this positive brand of cricket than playing for a draw from day two.
		
Click to expand...


surely theres a middle ground of being selective rather than trying to hit every ball for 6 which was where he got to though. By all means be positive but dont have to be reckless, its day 3 of a test youre more than 200 behind in, whilst 1-0 up in the series

felt more like a statement of what to expect from BMac/Stokes era rather than a sensible thought out approach tbh


----------



## Junior (Jun 13, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I kind of get it. Get runs on the board quickly to get as close as possible to the NZ total, and then maybe we make a game of it. I’d far rather this positive brand of cricket than playing for a draw from day two.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I get the need to score quick and 100% agree.  But he was trying to hit every ball in the over off Bracewell for 6.   There was a 100 there for the taking if he'd have just played his normal game, which imo is attacking enough.


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2022)

If anyones local enough and free tomorrow Trent Bridge have just announced entry for the final day will be free!!!!!!

Need to claim tickets on their website, which not surprisingly has instantly crashed lol


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			If anyones local enough and free tomorrow Trent Bridge have just announced entry for the final day will be free!!!!!!

Need to claim tickets on their website, which not surprisingly has instantly crashed lol
		
Click to expand...


And a full house guaranteed 2 hours before the start of play!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 14, 2022)

If this is the attitude England are going to have going forward under Stokes,bring it on,great stuff.
Southgate take notice


----------



## GB72 (Jun 14, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			If this is the attitude England are going to have going forward under Stokes,bring it on,great stuff.
Southgate take notice
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Would rather lose having thrown everything at it to try and win rather than shut up shop, prod at the ball for a few hours then shake hands on a draw. Those who got free tickets today will be having a great day and hopefully Trent Bridge are raking it in with food and drink sales as a result of ensuring a full house.


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2022)

great batting, on the other hand utterly brainless from the Kiwis bowling short on this deck to a short boundary, got all they deserved


----------



## GB72 (Jun 14, 2022)

43 runs in 3 overs after tea. Got to love that.


----------



## Junior (Jun 14, 2022)

Nobody move.  Everybody watching this stay in the same seat.........


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Totally agree. Would rather lose having thrown everything at it to try and win rather than shut up shop, prod at the ball for a few hours then shake hands on a draw. Those who got free tickets today will be having a great day and hopefully Trent Bridge are raking it in with food and drink sales as a result of ensuring a full house.
		
Click to expand...


was a cracking interview with one of the senior mgmt at TB this morning on why they had given out the free tickets. He did caveat it all with admitting hed been on news at 10 4 years ago explaining why day 5 tickets were so expensive! Definitely got it right this time and they deserve to do well out of it


----------



## GB72 (Jun 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			was a cracking interview with one of the senior mgmt at TB this morning on why they had given out the free tickets. He did caveat it all with admitting hed been on news at 10 4 years ago explaining why day 5 tickets were so expensive! Definitely got it right this time and they deserve to do well out of it
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing that, with the trend in test results, most grounds budget on ticket income for 4 days and TB decided to do a very decent thing for day 5. With it being a nice day and a full house, I suspect that the tills round the ground have been ringing non stop since it started.


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I am guessing that, with the trend in test results, most grounds budget on ticket income for 4 days and TB decided to do a very decent thing for day 5. With it being a nice day and a full house, I suspect that the tills round the ground have been ringing non stop since it started.
		
Click to expand...


Be very surprised if Lords dont budget for 5 days still lol


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2022)

Stunning inns from Bairstow 

Worrying signs of injury to Stokes again


----------



## GB72 (Jun 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			Be very surprised if Lords dont budget for 5 days still lol
		
Click to expand...

No they just charge as much for one day admisssion as all the others would charge for 5.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 14, 2022)

Anyone else thinking that we could still lose this game?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Anyone else thinking that we could still lose this game?
		
Click to expand...

Of course - it’s England 😂

they have 30 overs to get 27


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 14, 2022)

Whoever is doing the odds for Sky Sports that has New Zealand with only a 1% chance of winning has obviously never watched England bat before.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 14, 2022)

Interesting that the commentary mentioned lots of people new to cricket at the ground today because it’s free,mainly a younger crowd,that after today will probably go and watch cricket again,hence help grow the game.
However Liv doing it for golf will kill the game.


----------



## Piece (Jun 14, 2022)

Well, that was sensational.

Certainly wouldn't have happened under the Silverwood et al era. 

That's how to get the crowd and fans back on your side.

Kudos to Trent Bridge today for free entry to create the atmosphere.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 14, 2022)

Why no runner? I love the chaos that usually causes!


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Why no runner? I love the chaos that usually causes!
		
Click to expand...

Not allowed anymore


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 14, 2022)

Now that’s the brand of cricket I want to see! I was driving when the tea interval came, and said to my mate they would try and chase the remaining 160 down. He said no chance. But whilst he would have been right a few short months ago, not any more it seems.

Brilliant entertainment. Long may it continue.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			Not allowed anymore
		
Click to expand...

Boo!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 14, 2022)

Billysboots said:



*Now that’s the brand of cricket I want to see! *I was driving when the tea interval came, and said to my mate they would try and chase the remaining 160 down. He said no chance. But whilst he would have been right a few short months ago, not any more it seems.

Brilliant entertainment. Long may it continue.
		
Click to expand...

You and me both. But imagine the amount of whining and bitching there would've been if Bairstow and Stokes had both been out just after tea and we'd gone on to lose. I would far rather see us lose the odd game while trying to win rather than watch a boring block-fest trying to salvage a draw. Too many years of watching boring cricket under Cook and Root where not losing was the main objective. A bit like watching the England football team under Southgate. Hopefully this new positive mindset will last and we'll get to watch some exciting attacking cricket.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 14, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			You and me both. But imagine the amount of whining and bitching there would've been if Bairstow and Stokes had both been out just after tea and we'd gone on to lose. I would far rather see us lose the odd game while trying to win rather than watch a boring block-fest trying to salvage a draw. Too many years of watching boring cricket under Cook and Root where not losing was the main objective. A bit like watching the England football team under Southgate. Hopefully this new positive mindset will last and we'll get to watch some exciting attacking cricket.
		
Click to expand...

I have said the same about Man United - give me the swashbuckling football I grew up with with a fair few defeats in there rather than turgid dross (and lots of defeats!!) any day.

I loved watching New Zealand under McCullum’s captaincy. They played cricket as sport should be played - to win. I agree 100% Colch - I watch sport to be entertained, win, lose or draw. Life’s too short to be bored watching forgettable encounters.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 16, 2022)

Having played cricket at a pretty decent level, rugby likewise, with a fair bit of other sports at... shall we say less challenging grades? I can confirm that there are losses, and defeats. If Jonny had popped one up in the 80s and Stokes not seen it through, youd say, we lost. Oh well. If they'd set out to bat 72 overs for the draw and failed... Thats a defeat, and they stay with you.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2022)

Just looking at the mismatch of a one day game. Little bit of sympathy for Roy who gets out for one then literally everyone else gets a century.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Just looking at the mismatch of a one day game. Little bit of sympathy for Roy who gets out for one then literally everyone else gets a century.
		
Click to expand...

its worse than that, his cousin got him out lol

utterly brutal from Buttler but a bit of a mismatch tbh, he spotted Malan an 86 run start and 20 past him


----------



## Piece (Jun 17, 2022)

Jaws quote..."You gunna need a bigger ground!"


----------



## Dando (Jun 17, 2022)

It’s more like a net session


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2022)

Best stat so far is that an internationl level white ball costs £120.00 and Butler has launched 9 out of the ground so has lost over a grand in balls in one innings.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2022)

Unlikely but not impossible to post a score of 500 as only need 50 more off 4 overs


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Unlikely but not impossible to post a score of 500 as only need 50 more off 4 overs
		
Click to expand...

its an odds on shot!!!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2022)

Going well today then........😬


----------



## Mudball (Jun 24, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Going well today then........😬
		
Click to expand...

First real test of the new 'positive & aggressive mindset'... give them some room..  but lets get to 100 first


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 24, 2022)

How many more chances is Crawley going to be given?


----------



## Reemul (Jun 24, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			How many more chances is Crawley going to be given?
		
Click to expand...

None


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			How many more chances is Crawley going to be given?
		
Click to expand...


pretty sure Butchs little dissection of his technique compared to the number 8 on debut may be the final nail....


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 24, 2022)

Absolutely loving this from Bairstow. Might it be that he will perhaps be the England batter who benefits most from this new, attacking brand of cricket? It’s just great entertainment.


----------



## IanM (Jun 24, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Going well today then........😬
		
Click to expand...

Give it a mo


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2022)

I say this pretty much every time they come very but I am going to say it again. New Zealand are my favourite nation to play against. We consistently have good series against them, there is no aggro and either team could win each test. It's an absolute crime that we only ever give them 3 tests.

Oh, and Jeremy Coney on the radio is my favourite overseas pundit as well 😄


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2022)

Some stunning cricket today, Boult was superb but an unreal partnership from Bairstow and Overton


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I say this pretty much every time they come very but I am going to say it again. New Zealand are my favourite nation to play against. We consistently have good series against them, there is no aggro and either team could win each test. It's an absolute crime that we only ever give them 3 tests.

Oh, and Jeremy Coney on the radio is my favourite overseas pundit as well 😄
		
Click to expand...

I just love the brand of cricket they play, and the way they play it.


----------



## IanM (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm injured so no golf this morning.  I am sat in front of the cricket and it's great stuff so far this morning.  Shame J.O didn't get his ton, but he helped changed the match.  When he came in, we were looking like following  on!


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 25, 2022)

Did Mel Jones get dressed in the dark? 😳


----------



## Mudball (Jun 26, 2022)

Great advertisement for Test cricket this…  with the series decided, would not mind Eng going for the jugular and lose this… 

Btw, am I the only one who can see some likes on the pitch - almost like tractor marks ..


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 26, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Btw, am I the only one who can see some likes on the pitch - almost like tractor marks ..
		
Click to expand...

I think it has been lightly tined and the cameras are magnifying the effect.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 26, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Great advertisement for Test cricket this…  with the series decided, would not mind Eng going for the jugular and lose this…

Btw, am I the only one who can see some likes on the pitch - almost like tractor marks ..
		
Click to expand...

Disappointing from a Kiwi pov. But there's been some excellent cricket. Southee's bowling in the 1st innings was simply outstanding!
The lines were the 1st thing I noticed and was amazed they didn't affect the bounce -but they didn't.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 27, 2022)

100 runs to win… 8 wickets in hand.. free entry for crowds with local boy reverse flicking sixes… what a time for test cricket. 


Given Rohit Sharma is down with Covid, Looking forward to Stokes v Kohli next week. Neither will back down. Sounds more like a boxing ring than cricket


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 27, 2022)

Mudball said:



			100 runs to win… 8 wickets in hand.. free entry for crowds with local boy reverse flicking sixes… what a time for test cricket.
...
		
Click to expand...

Over by lunch? Certainly by Tea. Free entry is pretty much the norm in such circumstances. Interesting 'entertainment' (perhaps even in the match) though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2022)

England have gone from being pretty much the worst team in test cricket to beating the number one team in test cricket. Crazy stuff, great advert for Test cricket.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 27, 2022)

I did not see it, but looks like there was some crowd trouble.   Stupid football hooliganism into cricket.

https://au.sports.yahoo.com/cricket...wd-brawl-third-test-headingley-024924082.html


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I did not see it, but looks like there was some crowd trouble.   Stupid football hooliganism into cricket.

https://au.sports.yahoo.com/cricket...wd-brawl-third-test-headingley-024924082.html

Click to expand...

Be Leeds scum I imagine.

*edit*

Heard from a mate who plays cricket in the NE, he says it was a bunch of lads from a cricket club in County Durham.
All us footy fans can breath a sigh of relief 😂


----------



## IanM (Jun 27, 2022)

Making it look easy.


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2022)

Utterly amazing series, test crickets definitely changing........

Bairstow finally looks at home, Leach has a role, Pope done well, Potts been a great addition. Great start for Stokes and Root just carries on and on. Be interesting to see how it develops, team is far from the finished product but a massive massive turn around

Spare a thought for Boult, Mitchell and Blundell, hard to believe they are on the end of a 3-0 defeat the way the three of them have played this summer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			Utterly amazing series, test crickets definitely changing........

*Bairstow finally looks at home, *Leach has a role, Pope done well, Potts been a great addition. Great start for Stokes and Root just carries on and on. Be interesting to see how it develops, team is far from the finished product but a massive massive turn around

Spare a thought for Boult, Mitchell and Blundell, hard to believe they are on the end of a 3-0 defeat the way the three of them have played this summer
		
Click to expand...

I guess until he faces true pace on quick wickets and he can’t go at the ball with such hard hands 

Flourish’s in one day mode

need to find another opener as well


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess until he faces true pace on quick wickets and he can’t go at the ball with such hard hands

Flourish’s in one day mode

need to find another opener as well
		
Click to expand...


Definitely in form and in favourable conditions but credit where its due, been sensational last 2 tests.

This approach is definitely going to have its off days/matches for both individuals and the team, be interesting to see how they react when they do

Definitely still need one more at the top, if not a couple. Crawley got 1 last chance against india I expect but with this new approach surely Buttler be opening against the Saffers later in the summer


----------



## Neilds (Jun 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			Definitely in form and *in favourable conditions *but credit where its due, been sensational last 2 tests.

This approach is definitely going to have its off days/matches for both individuals and the team, be interesting to see how they react when they do

Definitely still need one more at the top, if not a couple. Crawley got 1 last chance against india I expect but with this new approach surely Buttler be opening against the Saffers later in the summer 

Click to expand...

Conditions so favourable the team were 55-6!?!?!

Agree that Crawley is on borrowed time but not sure if Buttler still plays red ball cricket?  Promote Pope (he is almost an opener) and bring in Harry Brooks in middle order


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Conditions so favourable the team were 55-6!?!?!

Agree that Crawley is on borrowed time but not sure if Buttler still plays red ball cricket?  Promote Pope (he is almost an opener) and bring in Harry Brooks in middle order
		
Click to expand...


Yeah bar one spell when the overheads were different, the conditions across the series have been favourable for attacking batting. That and the fact NZ only picked 3 bowlers and their main 2 had bowled all the overs at that point when they had England 55-6

Pope almost an opener? He was a number 5 just 3 games ago lol

The Buttler comment was slightly tongue in cheek haha, albeit not playing red ball cricket doesnt seem a prerequisite based on Bairstow


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess until he faces true pace on quick wickets and he can’t go at the ball with such hard hands[\QUOTE]

Well, he's scored hundreds on the last two Ashes tours, which is more than anyone else has.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jun 27, 2022)

I'll never get the Bairstow dislike. I've always felt he's struggled to transition from one day technique back to test but when he's put the time in to the long form he always does well. 
He's got ticker, never moans at being up and down the order, gloves on and gloves off and averages mid 30's before this burst (probably higher now).
Fair play if someone amazing was knocking on the door to displace him but there just hasn't been.


----------



## RichA (Jun 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			The Buttler comment was slightly tongue in cheek haha, albeit not playing red ball cricket doesnt seem a prerequisite based on Bairstow  

Click to expand...

I honestly wouldn't rule it out. Buttler opening for the test team would certainly make statement.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 28, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I'll never get the Bairstow dislike.

He's got ticker, never moans at being up and down the order, gloves on and gloves off
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the point - right back to the very start of his Test career, he has been messed around royally by the selectors, in and out of the side, specialist bat then keeper, up and down the order. If you contrast his treatment with that offered Buttler, for whom the selectors jacket bent over backwards on numerous occasions, it's not hard to see why he has slightly underacheived. I don't think there has been a massive change in his mindset per se, but i suspect he has been told at the start of the Summer that he is first name on the teamsheet, which will have been a big deal for him.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 28, 2022)

I admit that I would never have kept Leech in. Lads done well in a more attacking role. Moeen Ali would have been my spinner or I would have told Root he was going to bowl more overs and played Brooks. 

Potts has been a super addition. 

If this mentality continues then England will do well with the players they have. The Aussie side of 1995-2004 played balls out cricket. Tried to win every game. Having 3 of the best cricketers ever admittedly did help but that pressure being put back on the opposition paid huge dividends. 

Looking forward to the rest of the summer.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 2, 2022)

Was at work all day, so could not follow the cricket. Checked thrice
1) rain
2) india something like 50/5
3) EoD Indian 300+

Is everyone now playing this Bazball (no idea what it means)


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 2, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Was at work all day, so could not follow the cricket. Checked thrice
1) rain
2) india something like 50/5
3) EoD Indian 300+

Is everyone now playing this Bazball (no idea what it means)
		
Click to expand...

Massive come down for Leach, he got destroyed 
by Pant.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 2, 2022)

Crawley on the drive again...


----------



## Pants (Jul 2, 2022)

Not really a cricket buff but does anyone else think that Jasprit's bowling action is very close to throwing?


----------



## John Evans 9 (Jul 2, 2022)

Pants said:



			Not really a cricket buff but does anyone else think that Jasprit's bowling action is very close to throwing?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I think his action is exactly the opposite. He straightens his arm very early and turns it over in one huge arc. Very unusual but extremely effective.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 2, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Massive come down for Leach, he got destroyed
by Pant.
		
Click to expand...

Bumrah did the same to Broad!! What was that over?


----------



## Mudball (Jul 2, 2022)

Pants said:



			Not really a cricket buff but does anyone else think that Jasprit's bowling action is very close to throwing?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like but it is not .. he has an unusual limbs that hyperextends … so his arm goes back a fair bit and his wrists cracks a bit later.. gets a 90m delivery by just walking up rather than having to steam in. 

Saw him from the side stands at Lords. It looks even worse in real life than TV


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 2, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Bumrah did the same to Broad!! What was that over?
		
Click to expand...

Close your eyes and swing batting, not sure anything went anywhere close to where he was aiming....


----------



## greenone (Jul 2, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Close your eyes and swing batting, not sure anything went anywhere close to where he was aiming....

Click to expand...

Only the result goes in the scorebook not the workings.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2022)

First real test for new English approach. I don’t mind if they crash and burn.. one loss won’t make the summer.  But I would like to see some fight.


----------



## RichA (Jul 3, 2022)

Mudball said:



View attachment 43296

Click to expand...

I've played in a pro-am with Goughy. I think he needs a little self-reflection and I'm fairly confident he owns a few mirrors.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 3, 2022)

RichA said:



			I've played in a pro-am with Goughy. I think he needs a little self-reflection and I'm fairly confident he owns a few mirrors.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking exactly the same. He’s not beyond being a tad self-obsessed either.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 3, 2022)

How Sky Sports can employ the likes of Pietersen when Bumble was “allowed” to move on is beyond me. Awful commentary.


----------



## greenone (Jul 3, 2022)

Brainless from stokes.

There is a difference between positive cricket and how stokes has batted recently. The way bairstow is going about it is way better than the way stokes is going about it at the moment.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2022)

Watching Kohli is like watching tiger in a competition… never a quiet/dull moment … you could have a Kohli-cam and make some money


----------



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2022)

Anything under 300 for Eng to chase on Day 5 is fair game.  I am assuming that india would want to bat as long as possible tomorrow… 

Had tickets for Day 4.. but work has gotten in the way now. If rain does not play spoil sport then it will be cracking finish


----------



## sunshine (Jul 4, 2022)

Pants said:



			Not really a cricket buff but does anyone else think that Jasprit's bowling action is very close to throwing?
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## Mudball (Jul 4, 2022)

90-0 looks like England's game from here..


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 4, 2022)

Mudball said:



			90-0 looks like England's game from here..
		
Click to expand...

That's the kiss of death....


----------



## Mudball (Jul 4, 2022)

saving_par said:



			That's the kiss of death....
		
Click to expand...

Oops… just saw the score..: but looks like it we rescued… this should be over by lunch… max one more wicket ..


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 4, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Oops… just saw the score..: but looks like it we rescued… this should be over by lunch… max one more wicket ..
		
Click to expand...

Kiss of death again....


----------



## Mudball (Jul 5, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Kiss of death again....

Click to expand...

Apparently not.. what a match this has been .... absolutely loving it.   Take a bow Bairstow, you are a changed man...


----------



## GB72 (Jul 5, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Apparently not.. what a match this has been .... absolutely loving it.   Take a bow Bairstow, you are a changed man...
		
Click to expand...

That was a lot of runs knocked off scarily easily. On that form with 2 sessions left I dread to think what we could have chased down.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 5, 2022)

Twitter feed full of talking heads professing how Test Cricket if not boring. 6 weeks ago some could argue it was but some of the posts seem to suggest that this is the way that it has always been played and so everyone who expressed an opinion previously have been proved wrong.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 5, 2022)

GB72 said:



			That was a lot of runs knocked off scarily easily. On that form with 2 sessions left I dread to think what we could have chased down.
		
Click to expand...


I only saw some of the Test.. but Indian bowlers in the second inning seem to have lost their way... what happened to them... they were pretty good in the first.  bowled the right lines and kept the batsman in play.   Second inning seems to be mindless village cricket with too much width and no real danger.  I am assuming one of the short balls blows to the head from Broad might have led to them losing the plot.     Not complaining


----------



## RichA (Jul 5, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I only saw some of the Test.. but Indian bowlers in the second inning seem to have lost their way... what happened to them... they were pretty good in the first.  bowled the right lines and kept the batsman in play.   *Second inning seems to be mindless village cricket with too much width and no real danger.*  I am assuming one of the short balls blows to the head from Broad might have led to them losing the plot.     Not complaining
		
Click to expand...

I think that is just how it ends up looking when any bowling attack comes up against two top class batsmen in ridiculous form. Nothing they try gets them out and the bowlers run out of ideas and energy.

I followed it at work on Cricinfo. This was the obvious highlight. It's a rolling text commentary, so the top comment came after the bottom one... 🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2022)

I don't think this was a fair test match tbh, India should have been allowed to use a 10 day old pitch that had been got at by Highland Council Road repairers. I'm sure they would have won then🤣


----------



## Dando (Jul 5, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			I don't think this was a fair test match tbh, India should have been allowed to use a 10 day old pitch that had been got at by Highland Council Road repairers. I'm sure they would have won then🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure the board of corrupt cricket India will lodge a complaint of some sort


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 5, 2022)

My cricket club has a large number of India fans, and it has been very entertaining after their unabashed crowing earlier in the game to ask them what happened, and why they have gone quiet!

Of course, there is a big part of the form of the last three weeks that is as much down to conditions as is India's enviable record when playing mostly at home on pitches doctored to be obscenely dry so as they break up from about lunchtime on day one (and for anyone who tells you those are authentic conditions...ask yourself why they never appear in the IPL then!).  Yes, there is less of a borderline sinister aspect to it - but balls that have less seam than usual and soften in 20 overs on pitches that are flat and true does contribute.  Credit though to Stokes, who has realised that in such conditions, it is better to be chasing 300+ knowing what you need to do than it is to be batting third and unsure of whether you are sticking or twisting.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 5, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			My cricket club has a large number of India fans, and it has been very entertaining after their unabashed crowing earlier in the game to ask them what happened, and why they have gone quiet!

Of course, there is a big part of the form of the last three weeks that is as *much down to conditions as is India's enviable record when playing mostly at home *on pitches doctored to be obscenely dry so as they break up from about lunchtime on day one (and for anyone who tells you those are authentic conditions...ask yourself why they never appear in the IPL then!).  Yes, there is less of a borderline sinister aspect to it - but balls that have less seam than usual and soften in 20 overs on pitches that are flat and true does contribute.  Credit though to Stokes, who has realised that in such conditions, it is better to be chasing 300+ knowing what you need to do than it is to be batting third and unsure of whether you are sticking or twisting.
		
Click to expand...

I understand the sentiment, but don’t forget that they were leading Eng 2-1 in this series … also they beat Australia in Australia..   

but who cares now … Roooooooooo .. Jonnyyyyyyy


----------



## Mudball (Jul 8, 2022)

Let that sink in..


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2022)

It’s a blood bath at Taunton tonight


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			It’s a blood bath at Taunton tonight
		
Click to expand...

Worse at Edgebaston!


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			It’s a blood bath at Taunton tonight
		
Click to expand...

It is. Which makes George Scrimshaw's four overs 2 for 16 something close to miraculous. To put in context, the other 16 over went for 249. Or over 15 an over.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 9, 2022)

Stunning batting from the Cidermen tonight , highest ever T20 score , and then some superb bowling to back them up


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			It is. Which makes George Scrimshaw's four overs 2 for 16 something close to miraculous. To put in context, the other 16 over went for 249. Or over 15 an over.
		
Click to expand...

I played at Taunton years ago and was so glad I was in the team as an opening bat!


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			I played at Taunton years ago and was so glad I was in the team as an opening bat!
		
Click to expand...

Haha its an odd place - for years it might as well have been the M4, then they had three spinners so it was heavily doctored to become Ciderabad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2022)

Nice CC debut from James Rew -some lovely fluent strokes , backed up Goldsworthy ( another young talent ) who hit his maiden ton


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2022)

Pants said:



			Not really a cricket buff but does anyone else think that Jasprit's bowling action is very close to throwing?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, hyper extension yes, throwing no


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2022)

Mudball said:



View attachment 43296

Click to expand...

Takes one to know one lol


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			It is. Which makes George Scrimshaw's four overs 2 for 16 something close to miraculous. To put in context, the other 16 over went for 249. Or over 15 an over.
		
Click to expand...


The big boys will be circling in the close season, plenty to like and a decent action


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			The big boys will be circling in the close season, plenty to like and a decent action
		
Click to expand...

He looks like a find, no doubt about it.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I understand the sentiment, but don’t forget that they were leading Eng 2-1 in this series … also they beat Australia in Australia..
		
Click to expand...

Some of us want to forget that last bit!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2022)

Great start by England 😳


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Great start by England 😳
		
Click to expand...

red ball cricket destroying white ball cricket lol, whod have thought it eh


----------



## RichA (Jul 12, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Great start by England 😳
		
Click to expand...

Not to worry. We'll smash it in the second innings.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2022)

RichA said:



			Not to worry. We'll smash it in the second innings.
		
Click to expand...

👏👏🤣🤣


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2022)

Some finish to T20 finals day. The blast continues to deliver despite every hurdle thrown in its way

You can stick your franchise rubbish where the sun dont shine!

PS Nathan Ellis is some bowler (despite the penultimate ball!!!)


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2022)

Simon Doull take a bow "We had a Gorilla win the mascot race ... and now we've got the mist"


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			Some finish to T20 finals day. The blast continues to deliver despite every hurdle thrown in its way
		
Click to expand...

How good could it be if the ECB actually showed faith in the product? 

Add Bairstow, Root, Willey, Rashid, Buttler and Livingstone in the mix... 

Go one furter, scrap the 100 and finance the counties to get top overseas players...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 16, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			How good could it be if the ECB actually showed faith in the product?

Add Bairstow, Root, Willey, Rashid, Buttler and Livingstone in the mix...

Go one furter, scrap the 100 and finance the counties to get top overseas players...
		
Click to expand...

Far too logical but how true


----------



## RRidges (Jul 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			Some finish to T20 finals day. The blast continues to deliver despite every hurdle thrown in its way

You can stick your franchise rubbish where the sun dont shine!

PS Nathan Ellis is some bowler (despite the penultimate ball!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Actually, apart from the no-ball on the last delivery. it was pretty tame. Somerset should have knocked that meagre total off with overs to spare! It simply doesn't compare with IPL, which is ok, except that ECB seem to be promoting it as an alternative to IPL! Until England can produce wickets that encourage batsman to be aggressive, such comps will just be as tame as this was!


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 16, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Far too logical but how true
		
Click to expand...

As you say, far too logical.

There is muttering in the chambers of power that attendances were down this year.  Well,when (taking my county, Yorkshire, as an example) you schedule 6 or 7 home games within 15 days, what do you expect?

A four week window from early July.  Subsidies for 3 Overseas per team and no England players rested, you have a competition that rivals any.  Remember, the IPL excels at spectacle but the actual quality of cricket is pretty stinky on occasions.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 17, 2022)

Great finish to Blast.. now waiting for undred ..

On another note.. thoughts on this? Should this be allowed or not?  Was this picked up on live TV? I can understand this in the 100 but not so much in the spirit for longer format. You can argue this has always happened with the 12th man running on.  Remember Cronje and his ear piece .. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/c...t-secret-balcony-code-slammed-used-Lords.html


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2022)

So at what point do the ECB wake up about the utterly ridiculous schedule?

Their star player (and test captain) has now retired from ODIs and is not playing this summers vanity project, having had some time out of the game last year too.


when they will realise its just not sustainable and theyre doing more harm


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			So at what point do the ECB wake up about the utterly ridiculous schedule?

Their star player (and test captain) has now retired from ODIs and is not playing this summers vanity project, having had some time out of the game last year too.


when they will realise its just not sustainable and theyre doing more harm
		
Click to expand...

Never, whilst there’s so much money in the white ball game.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 18, 2022)

RRidges said:



			Actually, apart from the no-ball on the last delivery. it was pretty tame. Somerset should have knocked that meagre total off with overs to spare! It simply doesn't compare with IPL, which is ok, except that ECB seem to be promoting it as an alternative to IPL! Until England can produce wickets that encourage batsman to be aggressive, such comps will just be as tame as this was!
		
Click to expand...

So Yorkshire and Lancashire both score over 200 in their semi and the wicket didn't encourage aggressive batting?!?!?!?  Not sure what scores you were seeing in the IPL


----------



## GB72 (Jul 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			So at what point do the ECB wake up about the utterly ridiculous schedule?

Their star player (and test captain) has now retired from ODIs and is not playing this summers vanity project, having had some time out of the game last year too.


when they will realise its just not sustainable and theyre doing more harm
		
Click to expand...

Getting just as bad in rugby now except the clubs still have to pay player wages and then the international money is a nice bonus on top and hence why all the calls are for players to play less club rugby by extending rest periods rather than perhaps not playing in every single international match or going on every tour (players are not going to turn down 20k per match with England). Sadly can see that going the same way, centrally contracted players and club rugby being only watched by a few devout fans in the same way as County Cricket.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			So at what point do the ECB wake up about the utterly ridiculous schedule?

Their star player (and test captain) has now retired from ODIs and is not playing this summers vanity project, having had some time out of the game last year too.


when they will realise its just not sustainable and theyre doing more harm
		
Click to expand...

simple answer >> not really. 

long answer >> You can look at it in a different way.  While losing Stokes is a big loss, but it is also an opportunity.  Opportunity for the others to make a mark and a living playing cricket.  There is no need for Stokes to play every format, but there are others who need a spot to showecase their skills.  We want the next generation of Livingstone, Salts, Parkinsons to come thru.  White ball Cricket will get sub-fragmented  - ODI/T20/100... each with its own specialists and audience.  It may grown the game, but it will allow new players to emerge.  Some of them will move up the chain. 

The IPL is a great example of this.   As Justin Langer once said, when you have a billion people and only 11 can play, they better be the best.   With the IPL, it brought in players from non-descript counties and their performance forced them into the other formats.  Bhumra, started off as a Mumbai Indian player and now is a Test player.  He did not come thru the traditional route. Same with Pandya brothers.   Suddenly instead of 11 players, IPL can provide opportunity to have 8-10 teams + support.  It now supports a lot of new players who would never had made it to the national team.   

Who knows we might unearth the next English Bhumra or Livingstone that can make the transition to red ball cricket.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 18, 2022)

A lot has changed in cricket…. Then and now ..


----------



## RRidges (Jul 18, 2022)

Neilds said:



			So Yorkshire and Lancashire both score over 200 in their semi and the wicket didn't encourage aggressive batting?!?!?!?  Not sure what scores you were seeing in the IPL 

Click to expand...

That's the sort of wicket that should have been used for the Final.
The other Semi wasn't quite as good, but scores were certainly better than in the final. Mind you, there were quite a few pretty rash strokes played too!


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2022)

RRidges said:



			That's the sort of wicket that should have been used for the Final.
The other Semi wasn't quite as good, but scores were certainly better than in the final. Mind you, there were quite a few pretty rash strokes played too!
		
Click to expand...


all 3 games were played on the same pitch!


----------



## RRidges (Jul 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			all 3 games were played on the same pitch!
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I take it all back! 
I thought the final barely got over 100, not the 150+ that it did! Must have been another match altogether! Too much flicking between The Open and other sports!


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2022)

So South African cricket have conceded an international series rather than play it to get their franchise T20 league up and running. Bad enough in itself but now it seems the 6 franchises have all been bought by IPL owners lol

Well at least they will be overtly controlled by BCCI rather than the pretend were not approach of recent years lol. Coming to a country near you if the money brokers get their way and are allowed to continue to destroy the sport


----------



## Newtonuti (Aug 17, 2022)

I think we need to hope for four more days of rain after England's batting collapse here! What on earth does Crawley have on the England hierarchy to keep getting selected?!


----------



## WGCRider (Aug 17, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			I think we need to hope for four more days of rain after England's batting collapse here! What on earth does Crawley have on the England hierarchy to keep getting selected?!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry yet - South Africa have probably the best pace line up in the world and later in this series may play 2 spinners bringing in Harmer. Their batting however is village level.


----------



## Piece (Aug 19, 2022)

Oh dear. Leaves the weekend free?


----------



## fenwayrich (Aug 19, 2022)

Broad batted like he's making up a fourball at 4.30pm with Root, Crawley and Bairstow.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 19, 2022)

fenwayrich said:



			Broad batted like he's making up a fourball at 4.30pm with Root, Crawley and Bairstow.
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense as Twilight golf would be cheaper..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2022)

Oh dear.  Captainron will be intolerable.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 19, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oh dear.  Captainron will be intolerable. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (Aug 19, 2022)

Now watch it rain for 3 weeks solid and stuff up the series


----------



## Mudball (Aug 26, 2022)

Different Stokes for different Folks… good batting by both … good old otherdox cricket with flashes of Bazball …


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Different Stokes for different Folks… good batting by both … good old otherdox cricket with flashes of Bazball …
		
Click to expand...


Is otherdox something they do in the undred 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mudball (Aug 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			Is otherdox something they do in the undred 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

thats the ‘new normal’


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 27, 2022)

Love a team that has one of the best pace attacks but the two worst spinners going🤣


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2022)

Don't suppose we can be lucky enough for Piers Morgan to have tickets for the 4th day again....


----------



## Mudball (Sep 1, 2022)

Havent followed the 'undred this year.  I find the graphics very difficult to follow.  Last night over dinner I watched Manchester chase down Oval in the nail biting last over.  9 to win, batsman hits a six, fielder catches it on the ropes and then tips it over for a 6.  1 off 2 needed and then a scamper and shy at the stumps etc.   Very good drama..   Thank god it was the hundred, because if this was the IPL, @fundy would say it was all staged (like the WWE)


----------



## fundy (Sep 1, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Havent followed the 'undred this year.  I find the graphics very difficult to follow.  Last night over dinner I watched Manchester chase down Oval in the nail biting last over.  9 to win, batsman hits a six, fielder catches it on the ropes and then tips it over for a 6.  1 off 2 needed and then a scamper and shy at the stumps etc.   Very good drama..   Thank god it was the hundred, because if this was the IPL, @fundy would say it was all staged (like the WWE)  

Click to expand...


Lol if you think I view the undred any different from the IPL


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 2, 2022)

Great chance for Harry Brook in upcoming Test match.

Bairstow you clown.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 7, 2022)

https://twitter.com/thebarmyarmy/status/1567438500621942784?s=21&t=YkRXaEtNzHqm4-kYPxMBf
😲


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://twitter.com/thebarmyarmy/status/1567438500621942784?s=21&t=YkRXaEtNzHqm4-kYPxMBf
😲
		
Click to expand...

almost like Morgans Mrs isnt on the selection panel anymore.......................


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2022)

Day 1 a wash out and some chatter day 2 will be cancelled if theres bad news elsewhere today, might be Saturday till the test starts now


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 9, 2022)

Today's play at the Test is cancelled. Fully understand why, but slightly annoying as it's the first time in ages that I've had tickets ...


----------



## DanFST (Sep 9, 2022)

Supposed to be going tomorrow, completely in limbo.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 9, 2022)

Not sure what you do now. With 2 days gone and not a ball having been bowled, it seems a litlte pointless to start a test match. Sadly, cricket is in the same position as rugby and needs the money from the weekend's matches. With football looking like it is cancelled, I suspect that other sports who struggle more financiailly and so need to go ahead may get a bit of a media shoeing.


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2022)

Word seems to be that they will start on Sunday, South Africa have offered to extend the test another day but may well just play it as a 3 day test from here (I see racing have already announced they will be going ahead Sunday)

Edit: I see Ben Stokes tweeted that she loved sport and be an honour to play in her memory


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2022)

DanFST said:



			Supposed to be going tomorrow, completely in limbo.
		
Click to expand...


Test match starts tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 10, 2022)

Plenty of time for a result the way it's started this morning....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm not sure sure if the batters on either side actually know which end of the bat you actually use......🤣

Club cricketers would put up more resistance than these two line ups.


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2022)

If anyones local tomorrow:

Tickets for Day 5 of the Test are free to all fans. Existing ticket holders will be refunded, with an option to donate their ticket money to charity. Surrey CCC will make a donation to Chance To Shine, Lambeth Food Bank Trust, Alzheimer's Society and the Surrey Cricket Fdn. 

In other news, anyone seen our resident Saffer


----------



## Piece (Sep 12, 2022)

Only really needed two days against this SA side


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 21, 2022)

Well not sure about The Chelmsford wicket!  370 runs in total and game over just after lunch on 2nd day.

last night when Lanci were 24 for 6 I thought game was all over. It is now!


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2022)

cracking playing championship cricket at the end of september, just a lottery on tracks like this, Hants wicket little better it seems too


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2022)

A truly excellent article with plenty of great ideas that sadly are way beyond the ECB and their money driven ethos 

Its a long read, get yourself a drink!

https://beingoutsidecricket.com/2022/09/21/my-england-mens-high-performance-review/


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2022)

Yes! Surrey! Get in! (sorry everyone else! )


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2022)

Piece said:



			Yes! Surrey! Get in! (sorry everyone else! )
		
Click to expand...


ah well, Dad could do with some cheering up!!!

Congrats


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 22, 2022)

Thought David Gower hd been 'binned' from commentating. Who  is he working for now please?


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Thought David Gower hd been 'binned' from commentating. Who  is he working for now please?
		
Click to expand...


Hes on the host broadcasters feed for the Pak v Eng T20 series and sky are using their feed


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2022)

The latest T20 is going well


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			The latest T20 is going well
		
Click to expand...


its ok theres about 146 more matches in the series lol


----------



## babylonsinger (Sep 24, 2022)

Awful ending to the women's ODI today. Would rather lose a game than resort to that


----------



## Dando (Sep 24, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			Awful ending to the women's ODI today. Would rather lose a game than resort to that
		
Click to expand...

It might be legal but it’s wrong


----------



## babylonsinger (Sep 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			It might be legal but it’s wrong
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree - very poor form in my book


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			Awful ending to the women's ODI today. Would rather lose a game than resort to that
		
Click to expand...

It’s never a nice feeling


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 24, 2022)

It just shows how desperate they are to win at any cost.
It may be legal, but it stinks.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2022)

Cricket isn't doing itself any favours by still making this a legal move...but...
If the vast majority are against it..why is it still in the book.?
And, if it's still in the book, why is it perceived as poor etiquette..?
It's either one or the other.
Accept it as a legitimate means of dismissal or bin it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Cricket isn't doing itself any favours by still making this a legal move...but...
If the vast majority are against it..why is it still in the book.?
And, if it's still in the book, why is it perceived as poor etiquette..?
It's either one or the other.
Accept it as a legitimate means of dismissal or bin it.
		
Click to expand...

The issue is though players are trying to steal a run - if they didn’t leave the crease until the ball is released then it wouldn’t happen - but I’m more in favour of warning only


----------



## Dando (Sep 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The issue is though players are trying to steal a run - if they didn’t leave the crease until the ball is released then it wouldn’t happen - but I’m more in favour of warning only
		
Click to expand...

I always thought at first it was a
Warning only.

I bet the bcci would be fuming of it happened to India and they’d want the rules changed - just like they didn’t want DRS at first as the Indian batsman were prone to being LBW


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The issue is though players are trying to steal a run - if they didn’t leave the crease until the ball is released then it wouldn’t happen - but I’m more in favour of warning only
		
Click to expand...


is she? if it had been a normal delivery she wouldnt have been out of the crease


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			I always thought at first it was a
Warning only.

I bet the bcci would be fuming of it happened to India and they’d want the rules changed - just like they didn’t want DRS at first as the Indian batsman were prone to being LBW
		
Click to expand...


Nah the Indian players men and women love a mankad, only have to see the utterly classless Ashwins opinion lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			is she? if it had been a normal delivery she wouldnt have been out of the crease

View attachment 44470

Click to expand...

😲😲😲

That’s shocking- why didn’t the 3rd umpire get involved


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			Nah the Indian players men and women love a mankad, only have to see the utterly classless Ashwins opinion lol
		
Click to expand...

Named after an Indian fellow who first did it is it not? Vijay Mankad?


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			😲😲😲

That’s shocking- why didn’t the 3rd umpire get involved
		
Click to expand...


Ive only just come in so not seen what happened really but assume that the frame is before she plants her front foot so that is when the decision by the letter of the law is made? Ultimately the law change is an ass by the BCCI ICC and certain cricketers/teams are happy to push the edge when they cant succeed in any other way. Just another example of what used to be a decent sport shooting itself in the foot (and yes golf is next sadly)


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 24, 2022)

Just wrong.


----------



## Dando (Sep 24, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			😲😲😲

That’s shocking- why didn’t the 3rd umpire get involved
		
Click to expand...

He did, and gave it out


----------



## RichA (Sep 24, 2022)

Not deliberately being contrary, but they know the rules. She was out.
I recently heard a couple of cricketers discussing it, but can't remember who or on what media - they have it drilled into them in training to back up, but don't get ahead of the bowler. She got ahead of the bowler. Basics innit.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			is she? if it had been a normal delivery she wouldnt have been out of the crease

View attachment 44470

Click to expand...


This is  sad and unfortunate... no warning.  I hope this pic does not become the posterchild of women's cricket.  The bowler may be right to call it, but the skipper should have overruled once she saw on the big screen.   

This is very different from all the obvious mankads in mens cricket... be it Butler or others - they used to be half way down the track


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 25, 2022)

The big difference here was that the batsman was in her ground until the bowler entered her action. If you watch it through all she does is lift her bat as she turns to face the other end - she isn't sprinting down the wicket to try and gain an advantage, nor has she been given the courtesy of a warning (though what she'd have been warned for I don't really know, as she wasn't trying to gain an advantage) - so in my opinion the bowler has made a deliberate attempt to dupe her out of her crease, which is no different really to fielders fake calling or pretending the ball is coming in when it isn't.

Basically, a low, dirty move.  

When I was coaching, I was umpiring an U17 match when my side did something similar.  I had a brief discussion with the captain as to whether he really wanted to maintain the appeal - he came up with "well, I'm in charge, so yes", to which I replied "well, next week you won't be then!"


----------



## GG26 (Sep 25, 2022)

I would have no problem if the bowler whipped the bails off during her run up if the batsman was out of her ground.  It’s the fact that she faked a delivery and then went back and took the bails off which makes it unsportsmanlike.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 25, 2022)

I remember this delivery in the WC...  it was way too tight a no-ball call even in real time.  Good to see it has been pulled up by those defending this.  It is the same bowler.


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I remember this delivery in the WC...  it was way too tight a no-ball call even in real time.  Good to see it has been pulled up by those defending this.  It is the same bowler.

View attachment 44483

Click to expand...

The 2 incidents have nothing in common bar the same player

One is a tight umpiring decision, the other is a conscious decision to gain an advantage against the spirit of the game

But those who want to will continue to spin it and continue to destroy what used to be a great game


I feel sorry for club cricket umpires who are going to have to officiate this week after week now


How about this one?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573769836546691072


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 25, 2022)

Glad the crowd at Lords turned on them because no matter how they try to justify it it stinks. And I’m glad that Charlie Dean faked it today, just proves that we would not stoop to those levels. Well done ladies.

I bet Deepti Sharma’s Monday to Friday job is working at a call centre trying to convince vulnerable types there is something wrong with their broadband!


----------



## Mudball (Sep 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			The 2 incidents have nothing in common bar the same player

One is a tight umpiring decision, the other is a conscious decision to gain an advantage against the spirit of the game

But those who want to will continue to spin it and continue to destroy what used to be a great game


I feel sorry for club cricket umpires who are going to have to officiate this week after week now


How about this one?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573769836546691072

Click to expand...

I agree both are different. but it is funny to watch it being dragged up 




Fade and Die said:



			Glad the crowd at Lords turned on them because no matter how they try to justify it it stinks. And I’m glad that Charlie Dean faked it today, just proves that we would not stoop to those levels. Well done ladies.

*I bet Deepti Sharma’s Monday to Friday job is working at a call centre trying to convince vulnerable types there is something wrong with their broadband!*

Click to expand...

Sorry to say that is fairly low brow..  I am assuming it was said in anger.  Similary I hope Deepti is wishing she can turn back time.  Not good for the game


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I agree both are different. but it is funny to watch it being dragged up




Sorry to say that is fairly low brow..  I am assuming it was said in anger.  *Similary I hope Deepti is wishing she can turn back time.*  Not good for the game
		
Click to expand...

Watching her celebrations well after the decision had been given Im not sure I agree. 

Wonder how she feels about Indias great servant Julia Goswamis last game celebrations being completely overshadowed by her behaviour?


----------



## Mudball (Sep 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			Watching her celebrations well after the decision had been given Im not sure I agree.

Wonder how she feels about Indias great servant Julia Goswamis last game celebrations being completely overshadowed by her behaviour?
		
Click to expand...

I cant read hear my mind.  I agree, the whole thing has overshadowed Julia's fairytale ending. 
When Broad did not walk after nicking the ball a few years ago, .....  perfect poker face that day even when the ball bounced off his bat....  are we still holding it against him, not really.  He and We have moved on.  I am sure, he will put it in his memoirs someday.. 

PS: as i said, i dont agree with what happened.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 25, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I agree both are different. but it is funny to watch it being dragged up




Sorry to say that is fairly low brow..  I am assuming it was said in anger.  Similary I hope Deepti is wishing she can turn back time.  Not good for the game
		
Click to expand...

Nope, stone cold. I hold them both in similar contempt. And as for old Deepti having any regret, I think that’s just wishful thinking on your part.


----------



## RichA (Sep 25, 2022)

Everyone needs to get over the whole spirit of cricket myth in relation to something that was actually within the laws of the game. 
We could make a fairly long list of activities that take place in every amateur or elite professional cricket match that attempt, sometimes successfully, to achieve a wicket or avoid losing one by exercising dishonesty.


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 25, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I remember this delivery in the WC...  it was way too tight a no-ball call even in real time.  Good to see it has been pulled up by those defending this.  It is the same bowler.

View attachment 44483

Click to expand...

Err...how is that a defence?  

Firstly, the picture above clearly shows nothing is grounded behind the line, so...its a no ball.  Its a very very tight call, and one that would never have been made in the days when no ball calls were made on the field in real time, but it is still a no ball.  And as a spinner bowling at, what, 40mph, she has no business pushing the line.

Not that that is really relevant.  Even if it was a jaw dropping travesty of a decision, it doesn't excuse making a much worse one, two "wrongs" do not equate to justice.  By that argument, if I play a singles match play and my opponent penalises me for playing the wrong ball in a genuine mistake, I'd be entitled to drop one down my trouser leg on the next hole...


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 25, 2022)

Mudball said:



			When Broad did not walk after nicking the ball a few years ago, .....  perfect poker face that day even when the ball bounced off his bat....  are we still holding it against him, not really.  He and We have moved on.  I am sure, he will put it in his memoirs someday..
		
Click to expand...

Interesting analogy, one that we could discuss for an eternity I suspect.  My take is that Broad was within his rights to play to the umpire, even once he knew he had been the beneficiary of an absolute howler - after all, there is a DRS in place for the opposition to challenge, and its not his fault they had burned their reviews*.  Its a big step from that to deliberately conning an opposing player as Sharma did.

* There is an argument about walking here.  I spent half my career as a confirmed walker, even when I knew there were some clubs with...shall we say cooperative umpires - until I was given out on 98 caught behind to a ball I missed by about a foot; even that I'd take, but for the wicketkeeper, a friendly acquaintance, admitting as I walked off that he knew I was nowhere near it, but that he had no intention of withdrawing the appeal because, why would you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573980749602201601


----------



## Mudball (Sep 25, 2022)

The meme fest on twitter is fab to read


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2022)

This is how it should be done 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573837154140229634


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2022)

Sky are clearly using Pakistani local TV coverage. Comes with the bizarre product placement...a bike powering a massive fake washing machine, and actors drinking tea from a paper cup 🤣


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 25, 2022)

Piece said:



			Sky are clearly using Pakistani local TV coverage. Comes with the bizarre product placement...a bike powering a massive fake washing machine, and actors drinking tea from a paper cup 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Not only that, every time an ad comes on the commentator has to read out load what the ad states.

Thought The 20/20 was a great finish, especially the last 4 overs. Dawson excellent


----------



## Mudball (Sep 26, 2022)

Another take on the subject .. apparently left the crease early 72 times before getting run out on the 73rd 

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...022-3rd-odi-deepti-says-it-was-a-plan-1336620


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 26, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Another take on the subject .. apparently left the crease early 72 times before getting run out on the 73rd

https://www.espncricinfo.com/story/...022-3rd-odi-deepti-says-it-was-a-plan-1336620

Click to expand...

That’s definitely not good and deserved a warning. Now Deepti reckons she did warn her but Heather Knight has just called her a Liar. Which is strong stuff! I suppose it would all have been picked up on mic so let’s see how it pans out. (My money is on the English captain) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574340603097321472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574340716775542784


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2022)

Doesn't ever batter do it? it's called backing up I was taught this at school  never once was it describes as cheating like its being called by Indian fans.
For me it's pretty low, how ofter do bowlers try this?? I played for over 25 years and didn't see this once.
I suspect if someone ran one of indias stars out in this was it would be a different story all to gether.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 26, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Interesting analogy, one that we could discuss for an eternity I suspect.  My take is that Broad was within his rights to play to the umpire, even once he knew he had been the beneficiary of an absolute howler - after all, there is a DRS in place for the opposition to challenge, and its not his fault they had burned their reviews*.  Its a big step from that to deliberately conning an opposing player as Sharma did.

* There is an argument about walking here.  I spent half my career as a confirmed walker, even when I knew there were some clubs with...shall we say cooperative umpires - until I was given out on 98 caught behind to a ball I missed by about a foot; even that I'd take, but for the wicketkeeper, a friendly acquaintance, admitting as I walked off that he knew I was nowhere near it, but that he had no intention of withdrawing the appeal because, why would you.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Broad wadded in and had to defend himself. He is alright since 99% of people don’t walk (best to keep quiet rather than look like KP or Piers Morgan) 
https://www.hindustantimes.com/cric...eepti-sharma-for-run-out-101664079170202.html


----------



## Mudball (Sep 26, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Doesn't ever batter do it? it's called backing up I was taught this at school  never once was it describes as cheating like its being called by Indian fans.
For me it's pretty low, how ofter do bowlers try this?? I played for over 25 years and didn't see this once.
I suspect if someone ran one of indias stars out in this was it would be a different story all to gether.
		
Click to expand...

I agree .. it was always taught as ‘backing up’ rather than stealing a run…

Btw this is how the stars do it ..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573891583501824000


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 26, 2022)

Lanci had a great day against Surrey in an irrelevant match. 414/5 but expect it will be a draw

Question for Mudball and Fundy plus other knowledgeable cricket fans on here. How close is Keaton Jennings  to going on an Overseas Tour this winter?


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Lanci had a great day against Surrey in an irrelevant match. 414/5 but expect it will be a draw

Question for Mudball and Fundy plus other knowledgeable cricket fans on here. How close is Keaton Jennings  to going on an Overseas Tour this winter?
		
Click to expand...


should be inked in to be opening this winter but the current powers that be dont like going back to those theyve already tried and discarded ..............


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Lanci had a great day against Surrey in an irrelevant match. 414/5 but expect it will be a draw

Question for Mudball and Fundy plus other knowledgeable cricket fans on here. How close is Keaton Jennings  to going on an Overseas Tour this winter?
		
Click to expand...

It would be his third go up top and he's likely to go as the current boys aren't performing. Burns is back in contention as he's just lead Surrey to the title but unlikely to get the nod.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			should be inked in to be opening this winter but the current powers that be dont like going back to those theyve already tried and discarded ..............
		
Click to expand...




Piece said:



			It would be his third go up top and he's likely to go as the current boys aren't performing. Burns is back in contention as he's just lead Surrey to the title but unlikely to get the nod.
		
Click to expand...

Has he manged to move his front foot more than 6" forward yet? If not then he is still a walking wicket for any test team. He has a good enough eye for county cricket but at the very top he is exposed.


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has he manged to move his front foot more than 6" forward yet? If not then he is still a walking wicket for any test team. He has a good enough eye for county cricket but at the very top he is exposed.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree. And that's the problem with Crawley too.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Lanci had a great day against Surrey in an irrelevant match. 414/5 but expect it will be a draw

Question for Mudball and Fundy plus other knowledgeable cricket fans on here. How close is Keaton Jennings  to going on an Overseas Tour this winter?
		
Click to expand...

I hope not. How many walking wickets openers do they need?


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2022)

If anyone local to Nottingham is at loose end tomorrow then its free entry to the final day of the County Championship season against Durham where they clinch promotion, tickets are available on their site


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 28, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			I hope not. How many walking wickets openers do they need?
		
Click to expand...

Its a tough one: three tests in Pakistan... Three very differently decks, unlike in the other sub continental countries, so its a lot harder to go for a horses/courses pick. 

The rest of the batting roles are pretty clear- Pope, Root, Bairstow, Brook and Duckett (Jonny's fitness pending). I think Crawley will go because management has a blind spot for him, but I wonder if Lees might be moved aside - if he were, the obvious candidates are Burns, Sibley and Jennings and Jennings is the most Bazball of the three.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 29, 2022)

Warks. V Hampshire great finish that will affect Yorkshire


----------



## fundy (Sep 29, 2022)

Take a bow Liam Norwell 

get down Yorkshire lol


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 29, 2022)

Lanci 2nd. 

Coming for the right side of The Pennines I could not comment Fundy. Well bowled Norwell 9/62


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 29, 2022)

Gutted Yorkshire went down but our batting has been lacking for a few years. We never really expect Root and Bairstow to be about but losing Malan and Brooks plus Ballance's ongoing travails have hit us hard


----------



## Grizzly (Sep 29, 2022)

Quite - for much of the season we have had no more than 1 of our first choice top 6. That doesn't entirely excuse the performance though - the coaches and management need to take a long hard look at their own culpability.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 29, 2022)

That is quiet some bowling.. the swing on some of them!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575526675445477390


----------



## fundy (Sep 29, 2022)

Decent nut from Simon Harmer on his way to his 50th 5fer 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575556825495339015


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2022)

Really enjoyed the T20 Series , great to see International cricket back in Pakistan - some have given the selectors a few headaches , tough to see what’s going to be the starting 11

For me

Buttler
Salt
Malan
Brook
Livingstone
Stokes
Ali
Rashid
Woakes
Wood
Topley

Think Duckett can count himself very unlucky but think he may see himself back in the test scene soon


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really enjoyed the T20 Series , great to see International cricket back in Pakistan - some have given the selectors a few headaches , tough to see what’s going to be the starting 11

For me

Buttler
Salt
Malan
Brook
Livingstone
Stokes
Ali
Rashid
Woakes
Wood
Topley

Think Duckett can count himself very unlucky but think he may see himself back in the test scene soon
		
Click to expand...

Looks a good team to me. Definitely need to keep Wood.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really enjoyed the T20 Series , great to see International cricket back in Pakistan - some have given the selectors a few headaches , tough to see what’s going to be the starting 11

For me

Buttler
Salt
Malan
Brook
Livingstone
Stokes
Ali
Rashid
Woakes
Wood
Topley

Think Duckett can count himself very unlucky but think he may see himself back in the test scene soon
		
Click to expand...

Only player I would add would be Alexander-Arnold, best player in the world .


Oops, sorry! Wrong thread


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really enjoyed the T20 Series , great to see International cricket back in Pakistan - some have given the selectors a few headaches , tough to see what’s going to be the starting 11

For me

Buttler
Salt
Malan
Brook
Livingstone
Stokes
Ali
Rashid
Woakes
Wood
Topley

Think Duckett can count himself very unlucky but think he may see himself back in the test scene soon
		
Click to expand...

I have ten of those eleven names, with the eleventh being an either/or between Woakes and Jordan - I think that one is a toss up as to which end of the innings you want support at.  I would change the batting order though - I'd have Stokes at four and drop Livingstone and Brook down one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579074569213825024


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2022)

I saw Butler's comments after about the incident. Very restrained and a good job England ultimately won. As he said, had the match mattered he would have claimed the wicket, quite rightly.


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2022)

Well if you named that test squad before it was announced I doff my cap to you lol

Touring Pakistan we're only taking one proper spinner and one keeper but two unproven middle order batsmen who fit the Bazball mould and who bowl a bit of part time spin, one of who has played a grand total of zero red ball games this summer. Surprised to see Anderson going (I guess they wanted one of them and Broads staying at home for his kids birth). Optimistic to think Wood will still be fit after a T20 WC too


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 12, 2022)

Its a really odd squad, I genuinely can't make head nor tail of it.  Unless they are seriously thinking of ditching Brook to play both, I can only assume they are looking at Livingstone or more likely Jacks at seven and only two seamers plus Stokes, which makes Wood a massive punt and Overton not much less of one.

No huge issues with any of the decisions individually, but as a collective....


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Its a really odd squad, I genuinely can't make head nor tail of it.  Unless they are seriously thinking of ditching Brook to play both, I can only assume they are looking at Livingstone or more likely Jacks at seven and only two seamers plus Stokes, which makes Wood a massive punt and Overton not much less of one.

No huge issues with any of the decisions individually, but as a collective....
		
Click to expand...


one theory is one of jacks/livingstone will bat at 8 as the 2nd spinner. 6 batters, foakes, livingstone, leach, anderson and wood

its certainly different.....


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			one theory is one of jacks/livingstone will bat at 8 as the 2nd spinner. 6 batters, foakes, livingstone, leach, anderson and wood

its certainly different.....
		
Click to expand...

Yes, my initial reaction was Jennings, Crawley, Pope, Root, Brook, Stokes, Jacks, Foakes, Leach, Robinson, Anderson.  It adds some ballast to the batting but...is Jacks materially better with the ball that Joe Root?  First Class records would tend to suggest not.


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Yes, my initial reaction was Jennings, Crawley, Pope, Root, Brook, Stokes, Jacks, Foakes, Leach, Robinson, Anderson.  It adds some ballast to the batting but...is Jacks materially better with the ball that Joe Root?  First Class records would tend to suggest not.
		
Click to expand...

Ive not seen much of him bowl but the old man whos seen him a few times for Surrey was less than complimentary

That we even think only taking one front line spinner and one keeper to pakistan is an option is eye opening (and shows just how bare the cupboard is). 

One bad tackle in the pre game footie and Duckett will be keeping to Jacks in the 15th over of a test match lol


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Ive not seen much of him bowl but the old man whos seen him a few times for Surrey was less than complimentary

That we even think only taking one front line spinner and one keeper to pakistan is an option is eye opening (and shows just how bare the cupboard is).

One bad tackle in the pre game footie and Duckett will be keeping to Jacks in the 15th over of a test match lol
		
Click to expand...

I've seen him a few times - I think he is the kind of bowler who can do a job in one day cricket but I really struggle to see him taking wickets, or keeping batsmen quiet, in Test cricket - and really, on pitches that offer pace for the new ball and not much else whilst day five, containment has to be key.

As for the cupboards...Patterson-White at Notts looks a decent bowler, and if Surrey ever stopped buying talent from outside and just played Virdi and Moriarty they are both potentially quality options.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 17, 2022)

Namibia beat Sri Lanka
Scotland beat West Indies

What a start to the smash and grab World Cup


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 19, 2022)

Anyone watch the Ireland/Scotland game? I know plenty on here will be elated  and equally many very disappointed - but it was a good game to watch for the neutral


----------



## Dando (Oct 21, 2022)

Great play by the Irish today to knock out WI who were 💩


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 21, 2022)

Dando said:



			Great play by the Irish today to knock out WI who were 💩
		
Click to expand...

We were in Nelson NZ Saxton Oval,in 2015 Cricket World Cup when Ireland beat W. indies. Gayle, Bravo playing for W.I. Both scored over 300. tremendous atmosphere that day. We have family there and we stayed  at the same Hotel as WI. Had my pic taken with Clive Lloyd. Great memories.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 22, 2022)

England having their own Catch of the Tournament competition in just one match. Livingstone, Rashid and Buttler all taking absolute stormers. Moeen Ali must be a little disappointed that his very good catch won't even get talked about.


----------



## fundy (Oct 22, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			England having their own Catch of the Tournament competition in just one match. Livingstone, Rashid and Buttler all taking absolute stormers. Moeen Ali must be a little disappointed that his very good catch won't even get talked about.
		
Click to expand...


naughty boy laps for Alex Hales lol


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 23, 2022)

For anybody who has not seen and does not know the result I suggest you watch The India V Pakistan 20/20 today


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 23, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			For anybody who has not seen and does not know the result I suggest you watch The India V Pakistan 20/20 today
		
Click to expand...

What a bat 💩 crazy game .


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			For anybody who has not seen and does not know the result I suggest you watch The India V Pakistan 20/20 today
		
Click to expand...

Sports entertainment at its finest


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			For anybody who has not seen and does not know the result I suggest you watch The India V Pakistan 20/20 today
		
Click to expand...

Mental how much Pakistan threw that away - twice as well


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Mental how much Pakistan threw that away - twice as well
		
Click to expand...

I never trust a result when that team is involved 😒


----------



## Mudball (Oct 23, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			For anybody who has not seen and does not know the result I suggest you watch The India V Pakistan 20/20 today
		
Click to expand...

travelling in India today… country was on standstill .. everyone gave up with 3 or so over to go.  King Kohli indeed.  You could just see that it was pure adrenaline when someone is in that zone..  incredible spectacle of sport. Fireworks went off everywhere. 

I have an indian friend in the MCG today.  The whatsapp videos have to be seen to be believed. The feeling is that India has won the World Cup. 

The number of times that matches swung either way… Would love to see some more such close matches


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2022)

Mudball said:



			travelling in India today… country was on standstill .. everyone gave up with 3 or so over to go.  King Kohli indeed.  You could just see that it was pure adrenaline when someone is in that zone..  incredible spectacle of sport. Fireworks went off everywhere.

I have an indian friend in the MCG today.  The whatsapp videos have to be seen to be believed. The feeling is that India has won the World Cup.

The number of times that matches swung either way… *Would love to see some more such close matches[*/QUOTE]

dont worry you will, its called the IPL effect lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			For anybody who has not seen *and does not know the result *I suggest you watch The India V Pakistan 20/20 today
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



*Mental how much Pakistan threw that away* - twice as well
		
Click to expand...

So within two posts of the heads-up to some good entertainment, the result is given away...


----------



## D-S (Oct 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			So within two posts of the heads-up to some good entertainment, the result is given away... 

Click to expand...

Maybe if you are trying to avoid knowing the result, clicking on the most recent posts on a Cricket thread isn’t the best option.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

D-S said:



			Maybe if you are trying to avoid knowing the result, clicking on the most recent posts on a Cricket thread isn’t the best option.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t particularly trying to avoid the result; it was the irony that someone had bothered to point others in the direction of some good entertainment for the surprise to be spoilt within 2 posts.


----------



## Mudball (Oct 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I wasn’t particularly trying to avoid the result; it was the irony that someone had bothered to point others in the direction of some good entertainment for the surprise to be spoilt within 2 posts.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry about the result… if you only have 30 mins.. watch the last 5-6 overs. Absolutely had everything .. incl learning new things about cricket akin to Stokes freak boundary while diving against the kiwis


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 23, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Don’t worry about the result… if you only have 30 mins.. watch the last 5-6 overs. Absolutely had everything .. incl learning new things about cricket akin to Stokes freak boundary while diving against the kiwis
		
Click to expand...

Yeah still worth a watch but I agree it was 💩 move to give the result away.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Yeah still worth a watch but I agree it was 💩 move to give the result away.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine that eh 🙄

It a thread on cricket and includes the results 

The same as thread on golf events 

If people don’t want to know the results of events then don’t read the threads where those results will be discussed


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Imagine that eh 🙄

It a thread on cricket and includes the results

The same as thread on golf events

If people don’t want to know the results of events then don’t read the threads where those results will be discussed
		
Click to expand...

if you can't see the irony in quoting a post that says "if you don't know the result..." and then giving the result then you're beyond help.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Imagine that eh 🙄

It a thread on cricket and includes the results

The same as thread on golf events

If people don’t want to know the results of events then don’t read the threads where those results will be discussed
		
Click to expand...

What a knob. You quote a post saying if you havnt seen the result then give it a watch then give the result.


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2022)

Joke umpiring in the SA v Zim game

Playing on now in conditions worse than those they came off earlier. One bowler already gone off injured after falling over and the keeper has uprooted as well. Umps trying to get a result rather than being consistent and fair to both sides


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			Joke umpiring in the SA v Zim game

Playing on now in conditions worse than those they came off earlier. One bowler already gone off injured after falling over and the keeper has uprooted as well. Umps trying to get a result rather than being consistent and fair to both sides
		
Click to expand...


Then they finally come off with 13 needed lol


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 24, 2022)

Interesting start to the Netherlands innings today! Quite a surprise .

(Ps if anyone wants to watch it, then I hope no numpty gives it away ...)


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2022)

Weather comes in and England lose to Ireland. Love the result…. BUT

October in Aus for a series? Rainy season means this was always a lottery.


----------



## Mudball (Oct 27, 2022)

Can’t see live sports for another week.. but just checked two surprise results 
Eng v Ireland !! 
I hear Pak made a curry of their match … again


----------



## Captainron (Oct 28, 2022)

Rain again at the MCG today. Ireland v Afghan game is off. England due to play the Aussies later on at the same venue…….


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 28, 2022)

Provided England play, and win, today then the Ireland/Afghanistan result will have been a good one for them. But I'll bet Ireland are not best pleased at the mo'.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 28, 2022)

This tournament is so heavily rain affected already. Disappointing really


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2022)

Captainron said:



			This tournament is so heavily rain affected already. Disappointing really
		
Click to expand...


can you imagine the outcry if this was England in May lol


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2022)

and another match abandoned...........


----------



## Newtonuti (Oct 28, 2022)

Absolutely beyond a joke having no contingency to replay rained off matches. So teams drop points due to no fault of their own, and could actually be knocked out due to the weather.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Absolutely beyond a joke having no contingency to replay rained off matches. So teams drop points due to no fault of their own, and could actually be knocked out due to the weather.
		
Click to expand...

Ironically the hosts themselves could go out due to the weather.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 28, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Ironically the hosts themselves could go out due to the weather.
		
Click to expand...

They have a poor net run rate at present. However they have easier games than England if that is possible.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			They have a poor net run rate at present. However they have easier games than England if that is possible.
		
Click to expand...

True but all it takes is one more rain day and that could be it.


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2022)

The Zimbabwe v Bangladesh game finished with its own VAR situation


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 30, 2022)

Dando said:



			The Zimbabwe v Bangladesh game finished with its own VAR situation
		
Click to expand...

Went back to watch the match thanks. I lost the last 5 overs when I changed over. Doubt whether there will EVER be a finish like that!


----------



## Captainron (Oct 30, 2022)

It’s 12 flipping degrees in Perth tonight. Why the heck are they playing there at this time of year? Just stupid


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2022)

India v South Africa game is worth a watch.


----------



## fundy (Oct 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			India v South Africa game is worth a watch. 

Click to expand...


turn the sound off though lol, Harshas gonna have a melt down if his beloved Virat does anything else wrong


----------



## Captainron (Oct 30, 2022)

Tight finish in store


----------



## Captainron (Oct 30, 2022)

It’s Miller time……

Good win in the crash bang wallop cup for the South Africans.  India need to put their fascination with Mankad away. Ashwin tried a little warning when it was unnecessary. Poor behaviour and it only seems to come from one country. Classless


----------



## Mudball (Oct 31, 2022)

Captainron said:



			It’s Miller time……

Good win in the crash bang wallop cup for the South Africans.  India need to put their fascination with Mankad away. Ashwin tried a little warning when it was unnecessary. Poor behaviour and it only seems to come from one country. Classless
		
Click to expand...

I thnk they should rename Mankad to Ashwin....   Mankad might have done it once or twice in his life...  Ashwin has made it into an art..


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I thnk they should rename Mankad to Ashwin....   Mankad might have done it once or twice in his life...  Ashwin has made it into an art..
		
Click to expand...

they always say art is subjective, dont like your art much!!!!


----------



## Dando (Oct 31, 2022)

in ODI's or T20 games, when batsman tries the reserve sweep or switch hit should the LBW law be changed as the leg stump becomes the off stump?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2022)

Dando said:



			in ODI's or T20 games, when batsman tries the reserve sweep or switch hit should the LBW law be changed as the leg stump becomes the off stump?
		
Click to expand...

That's a cracking point that gets brought up every so often. Personally, I'd say yes. The batsman has changed their set up, why should they retain the bonus of the pitch outside leg stump protection?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 31, 2022)

Dando said:



			in ODI's or T20 games, when batsman tries the reserve sweep or switch hit should the LBW law be changed as the leg stump becomes the off stump?
		
Click to expand...

Personally I would make it that the leg side rule for LBW is removed for a reverse sweep. Ball can pitch anywhere and as long as it hits in line and is going on to hit then….see ya later champ.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2022)

Beginning to look like an expensive drop...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Beginning to look like an expensive drop... 

Click to expand...

Not anymore I am pleased to say but agreed at the time.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 1, 2022)

Not sure on the weather forecast but it seems that the rain could be directly responsible for knocking out any of the top 4 in England's group now.


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2022)

Wonder if Harsha is still drooling over Virats 50 off 37 balls lol, have a watch of Das innings and then let it rain 

Have to laugh at commentators asking how accurate a rain radar is too!

shame there will be some negotiations going on in the rain break


----------



## Neilds (Nov 2, 2022)

Wonder if they would have come out again if India were winning?  Can't help thinking that Bangladesh were robbed to a certain extent.


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Wonder if they would have come out again if India were winning?  Can't help thinking that Bangladesh were robbed to a certain extent.
		
Click to expand...


its ok a couple of the Bangladesh players will get improved IPL contracts and everyone will be happy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Wonder if they would have come out again if India were winning?  Can't help thinking that Bangladesh were robbed to a certain extent.
		
Click to expand...

Not just me then...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2022)

Well that could be very unfortunate or very lucky depending on your point of view.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2022)

For those that haven’t seen it Australia against Afghanistan is worth a watch 👍


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 4, 2022)

Shame.....could have been a tight(er) finish had it not been for their reckless batting for a couple overs.


----------



## fundy (Nov 5, 2022)

Going to be chasing a lot more than would want on a used, dying pitch here, will need a decent start against the new nut for sure


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 5, 2022)

Well bowled Adil Rashid. 16 off four overs is brilliant.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2022)

And a great comeback by Wood; 17 off his first over, only 9 more off his last 3.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 5, 2022)

Surely even England can't find a way to throw this away.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Surely even England can't find a way to throw this away.
		
Click to expand...

They seem to be exploring every possibility. 🙄


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 5, 2022)

Flipping heck England!!!M


----------



## Dando (Nov 5, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			They seem to be exploring every possibility. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Brainless cricket from Livingston, Ali and Curran


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2022)

And breathe…


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 5, 2022)

Never in any doubt! If they play India they will need a change of tactics


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2022)

No Nasser, it was not an outstanding performance; at least not with the bat. Credit to the bowlers for dragging it back.


----------



## Dando (Nov 5, 2022)

Let’s hope we get to see Steve smith crying again


----------



## Mudball (Nov 5, 2022)

Thanks to work & travel, i have almost missed the whole WC this time around.  The only game i watched to some extent was the Ind v Pak match (while I was in India)...  Great to see vintage Kohli in action - cant deny how he steered India to a win.  Then bits and pieces.  Yet to watch an English game!! Next week back on tour in Spain, so no chance to watch.  Cricinfo and twitter are now my primary source.  All the washouts are bit disappointing, though Aussies getting knocked out in their own WC brings me great joy..


----------



## Mudball (Nov 6, 2022)

Just woke up to see the news that the Dutch ko SA and let Pak into semis. How soon can we say this was an ICC ploy for an India v Pak finals? 

Having not followed this… I am assume Kiwis and Pak are the two teams peaking at the right time + have the momentum


----------



## Captainron (Nov 6, 2022)

Supporting SA cricket id like being a spurs fan. Think you have a chance but you never really do. So bloody frustrating


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Supporting SA cricket id like being a spurs fan. Think you have a chance but you never really do. So bloody frustrating
		
Click to expand...

Albeit you guys have a bit more class… 😉😁


----------



## fundy (Nov 6, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Supporting SA cricket id like being a spurs fan. Think you have a chance but you never really do. So bloody frustrating
		
Click to expand...


couldve made the semis before getting the choke out this time 

would help if you put your best XI on the park regularly too


----------



## Mudball (Nov 6, 2022)

Saw SKY bat… should be illegal… how can you hit 6s behind the stumps regularly… and those 6s on leg side against balls bowled wide off the off stump. Madness    

A 30+ yr old from relative obscurity plying his trade in the IPL now is the highest run scorer of the year … 1k+ runs for a guy who comes in 4th or 5th in T20s… unbelievable.   I had similar hopes for Livingstone 

India v Eng semis.. what a cracker that is going to be. I need to find a bar in Barcelona that is going to show it


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 10, 2022)

Was really looking good for England early doors but a great fight back from India.
Will be a tough run chase.
Come on England


----------



## Neilds (Nov 10, 2022)

Not a bad start to the chase, hope they can keep it going!


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2022)

Easy to see why Mrs Morgan didnt pick Hales for years lol


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2022)

After 12 overs India were 77/3, Hales is 77/0


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 10, 2022)

Seems a tad quiet in Adelaide from The Indian fans!


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2022)

That partnership is about as good as it gets, stunning from Hales and Buttler


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 10, 2022)

Wow - what a performance - that's a massive % of the world's population who won't be watching Sunday's final


----------



## GB72 (Nov 10, 2022)

Post on the BBC live stream suggesting we ask India if they can bowl out the overs so as we can get some pracitve for the final


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2022)

Stunning win. I don't normally bother with T20 highlights but I might watch this one tonight.


----------



## RichA (Nov 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			That partnership is about as good as it gets, stunning from Hales and Buttler
		
Click to expand...

I don't recall seeing such an emphatic batting performance with so little risk taking and theatrics. Proper batting.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 10, 2022)

To bascially scor at more than 10 an over from start to finish without losing a wicket is pretty impressive.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 10, 2022)

Wonder if Sky will show the final on Sky One (or even share the rights) as they have done with previous criket finals.


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2022)

Sadly the tournament may finish as it started, with the rain playing far too big a part! Horrid forecast for Sunday (and Monday) it seems


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2022)

27 off 28 balls and then throw your bowlers under the bus Rohit in your interview, classy lol


----------



## Tongo (Nov 10, 2022)

T20 World Cup wins for India since the IPL began: 0

Just saying. 

And maybe the Blast is better than the Midweek Evening League standard that some have made it out to be.


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2022)

That was an unbelievably good watch.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2022)

Piece said:



			That was an unbelievably good watch. 

Click to expand...

I’ll watch it later; I take it there’s nothing overly special in India’s innings, just watch the run chase?


----------



## RichA (Nov 10, 2022)

Tongo said:



			T20 World Cup wins for India since the IPL began: 0

Just saying. 

And maybe the Blast is better than the Midweek Evening League standard that some have made it out to be.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. The Blast and The Hundred have been significant proving grounds for existing and emerging talent this year. I struggle to understand how some cricket fans keep putting them down.


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’ll watch it later; I take it there’s nothing overly special in India’s innings, just watch the run chase?
		
Click to expand...

Ignore the first 15 overs with Rohit and Kohli stinking the joint out, watch Hardiks innings, he plays superbly to get them a total


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2022)

RichA said:



			Yep. The Blast and The Hundred have been significant proving grounds for existing and emerging talent this year. I struggle to understand how some cricket fans keep putting them down.
		
Click to expand...

well because one of them has completely ruined the rest of county cricket calendar at the heart of summer (and removed test cricket for a month too) and was completely un needed, pandering to the need of making more money and making it all about an unnecessary 4th format for those with no attention span

the blast however has always been excellent and underrated 

IMHO


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Wonder if Sky will show the final on Sky One (or even share the rights) as they have done with previous criket finals.
		
Click to expand...


Its live on Channel 4 Greg


----------



## GB72 (Nov 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			Its live on Channel 4 Greg 

Click to expand...

Great news, I knew that Sky had said they would let it go free to air but would confirm if England qualified. 2 Early starts for 2 world cup finals in 2 days this weekend.


----------



## RichA (Nov 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			well because one of them has completely ruined the rest of county cricket calendar at the heart of summer (and removed test cricket for a month too) and was completely un needed, pandering to the need of making more money and making it all about an unnecessary 4th format for those with no attention span

the blast however has always been excellent and underrated 

IMHO 

Click to expand...

I get where you're coming from, but I'm keeping an open mind about The Hundred, having seen that it really did seem to appeal to a much wider demographic than even The Blast.
I struggled with it last year. This year I thoroughly enjoyed it.
It was clearly very useful too to a few of the England T20 players who are currently shining in Australia.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			Sadly the tournament may finish as it started, with the rain playing far too big a part! Horrid forecast for Sunday (and Monday) it seems
		
Click to expand...

Any idea how they decide a winner if those two days are both washed out. Do they simply share the trophy or is it calculated on net run rate in the group games, multiplied by the number of wickets taken in the semi final, plus the total age of each squad, divided by the age of the captain's pet cat? Or something equally as arbitrary?


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Any idea how they decide a winner if those two days are both washed out. Do they simply share the trophy or is it calculated on net run rate in the group games, multiplied by the number of wickets taken in the semi final, plus the total age of each squad, divided by the age of the captain's pet cat? Or something equally as arbitrary?
		
Click to expand...


I hope its the latter  but dont know for sure 

I expect they will get a game, of some sorts in over the 2 days, it may not be 20 over a side if the forecast is close to correct though

Edit: Needs to be 10 overs a side to be a game, will carry over from day 1 to day 2 if needed rather than start again, will be shared Trophy if dont get a game in over the 2 days. Theyve pushed start times back to try and ensure they miss the worst of the rain it seems too


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Any idea how they decide a winner if those two days are both washed out. Do they simply share the trophy or is it calculated on net run rate in the group games, multiplied by the number of wickets taken in the semi final, plus the total age of each squad, divided by the age of the captain's pet cat? Or something equally as arbitrary?
		
Click to expand...

https://amp.smh.com.au/sport/cricke...uins-mcg-world-cup-final-20221110-p5bx7z.html

Joint winners if its rained off.
Not sure if they have a super over if it stops raining and there’s been no play at all 🤔

Edit.
This explains it much better…

https://www.perthnow.com.au/sport/cricket/rain-threatens-to-ruin-t20-world-cup-final-c-8816098.amp


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Any idea how they decide a winner if those two days are both washed out. Do they simply share the trophy or is it calculated on net run rate in the group games, multiplied by the number of wickets taken in the semi final, plus the total age of each squad, divided by the age of the captain's pet cat? Or something equally as arbitrary?
		
Click to expand...

I might vote for run rate in the semi final…


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2022)

RichA said:



			I get where you're coming from, but I'm keeping an open mind about The Hundred, having seen that it really did seem to appeal to a much wider demographic than even The Blast.
I struggled with it last year. This year I thoroughly enjoyed it.
It was clearly very useful too to a few of the England T20 players who are currently shining in Australia.
		
Click to expand...

I think most international T20 players now tour the world as guns for hire. They follow the money to whichever tournament is on and paying the most. The Hundred may be part of that for some, not for others, but I doubt that has been the tipping point for England doing well. The hardcore of this team have been playing in the top tournaments across the world for a number of years now, this has been years in the making.


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’ll watch it later; I take it there’s nothing overly special in India’s innings, just watch the run chase?
		
Click to expand...

Hardik's innings is worth viewing. The rest of Indian's innings? Not bad (Kholi 50) but made pedestrian by Hales and Buttler.


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2022)

Rats. Going to miss the final due to my son's football fixture.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 10, 2022)

Unbelievable display from Buttler and Hales, I thought we might have let them score too many at the end, and given them the momentum but not even close! I watched the first 10 overs with it on silent whilst I was on calls, then had the volume on whilst they scored well - put it back on silent or the England innings, might have to watch the whole match this way on Sunday.


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 10, 2022)

Batting perfection. I felt we would struggle after India set a good total and crumble under the pressure. Instead that was a masterclass from the first ball to the last. Superb


----------



## Piece (Nov 11, 2022)

Showers forecast for Sun and Mon...


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2022)

Piece said:



			Showers forecast for Sun and Mon...
		
Click to expand...

forecasts improved then 

was for 25mm rain on sunday

Betting mkt agrees, was a 25% chance of a washout for 2 days, now down to 16%


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 13, 2022)

Fantastic bowling from Sam Curran.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2022)

Take a short shower at the break to quicken the wicket up a touch


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 13, 2022)

Probably due to the target they're chasing but Butler playing "proper" cricket shots at the minute rather than just hitting. Pakistan batsmen tried hitting and got caught on such a big ground. Maybe England have learned from that.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 13, 2022)

Maybe Phil Salt hasn't learned from that.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Maybe Phil Salt hasn't learned from that.
		
Click to expand...


bowling Colchester


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2022)

We could be in a bit of trouble here


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			We could be in a bit of trouble here
		
Click to expand...

We should not be in trouble. predictor 72% England at present.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			We should not be in trouble. predictor 72% England at present.
		
Click to expand...


we shouldnt but could be..............


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2022)

A fair dose of good fortune in the middle of that chase (esp shahs injury) but should be home now 

Stokes does it again!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			A fair dose of good fortune in the middle of that chase (esp shahs injury) but should be home now 

Stokes does it again!!!
		
Click to expand...

You were saying…


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You were saying…
		
Click to expand...

Lol games over


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2022)

seems a decent time to get your first Int T20 50


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			A fair dose of good fortune in the middle of that chase (esp shahs injury) but should be home now 

Stokes does it again!!!
		
Click to expand...

Okay, you were right 🤣🤣


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2022)

Sam Curran cleans up with MOTM and POTT awards. Massive massively improved cricketer


----------



## paddyc (Nov 13, 2022)

Superb performance by bowlers especially  Rashid and Curran kept Pakistan down to which should have been  a comfortable  target.
Got a bit wobbly when Buttler went but great from Stokes again. Shah not able to bowl was a stroke of luck. 
World Champions again fantastic!


----------



## Piece (Nov 13, 2022)

Very much looking forward to seeing the highlights later!


----------



## Mudball (Nov 13, 2022)

will have to watch the highlights... watched part of the game. then had to take kid to footy, so stood in a muddy field watching the phone, while they got thrashed 10-1.
Well done Stokes - winning runs in the ODI and T20.    BTW, did the ball start turning so much today - i heard that the spinners were not getting any grip this WC. 

Sam Curran has come leaps and bounds..  time in the IPL with Dhoni paying dividends (though not everyone will agree)

Funniest thing i saw was some guy holding 'We love Sunak' placard...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 13, 2022)

Mudball said:



			will have to watch the highlights... watched part of the game. then had to take kid to footy, so stood in a muddy field watching the phone, while they got thrashed 10-1.
Well done Stokes - winning runs in the ODI and T20.    BTW, did the ball start turning so much today - i heard that the spinners were not getting any grip this WC.

Sam Curran has come leaps and bounds..  time in the IPL with Dhoni paying dividends (though not everyone will agree)

Funniest thing i saw was some guy holding 'We love Sunak' placard...
		
Click to expand...

There was a decent amount of turn for the spinners. Rashid bowled well again. Not a spinner but Curran was exceptional. The biggest difference between the two innings was that Pakistan were trying to play normal T20 shots and really go for it using the aerial route. Several of their batsmen got out caught in the deep. England seemed to play more "normal" cricket shots, especially Butler, hitting into the gaps rather than trying to take on the outfielders. Looked like it was going to be a close finish but the injury to their bowler turned the game our way and there was a spell of 4 or 5 balls shortly after that almost confirmed we would win it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2022)

Mudball said:



			will have to watch the highlights... watched part of the game. then had to take kid to footy, so stood in a muddy field watching the phone, while they got thrashed 10-1.
Well done Stokes - winning runs in the ODI and T20.    BTW, did the ball start turning so much today - i heard that the spinners were not getting any grip this WC.

Sam Curran has come leaps and bounds..  time in the IPL with Dhoni paying dividends (though not everyone will agree)

Funniest thing i saw was some guy holding 'We love Sunak' placard...
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Had to leave for rowing after 12 overs and then no way would I risk my phone on the river. Then no signal back on land. Kept asking "anyone know the cricket score" but clearly no fans. Finally got a signal - delighted especially after the awful rugby scores this weekend.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2022)

Mudball said:



			will have to watch the highlights... watched part of the game. then had to take kid to footy, so stood in a muddy field watching the phone, while they got thrashed 10-1.
Well done Stokes - winning runs in the ODI and T20.    BTW, did the ball start turning so much today - i heard that the spinners were not getting any grip this WC.

Sam Curran has come leaps and bounds..  time in the IPL with Dhoni paying dividends (though not everyone will agree)

Funniest thing i saw was some guy holding 'We love Sunak' placard...
		
Click to expand...


Lol so predictable, 4 lines and you had to jam in praise for the IPL and Dhoni....... Any comment on the impact theyve had on any other sides in this WC lol


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			There was a decent amount of turn for the spinners. Rashid bowled well again. Not a spinner but Curran was exceptional. The biggest difference between the two innings was that Pakistan were trying to play normal T20 shots and really go for it using the aerial route. Several of their batsmen got out caught in the deep. England seemed to play more "normal" cricket shots, especially Butler, hitting into the gaps rather than trying to take on the outfielders. Looked like it was going to be a close finish but the injury to their bowler turned the game our way and there was a spell of 4 or 5 balls shortly after that almost confirmed we would win it.
		
Click to expand...

Big argument the toss was a large part of that too, Pakistan were trying to set a target, in a game that could potentially be rain affected, so were under pressure to go hard early. in contrast England were chasing sub 7rpo so DLS was massively on their side if there was any rain, so they were able to play with a more measured approach

Despite the comms banging on about runs on the board, the last few years almost every big tournament T20 KO game has been won chasing


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			Big argument the toss was a large part of that too, Pakistan were trying to set a target, in a game that could potentially be rain affected, so were under pressure to go hard early. in contrast England were chasing sub 7rpo so DLS was massively on their side if there was any rain, so they were able to play with a more measured approach

Despite the comms banging on about runs on the board, the last few years almost every big tournament T20 KO game has been won chasing
		
Click to expand...

That's a fair point. I hadn't even considered that argument. England definitely had the luxury of not having to go at 9 an over from the off so could be more measured in their approach.


----------



## Mudball (Nov 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			Lol so predictable, 4 lines and you had to jam in praise for the IPL and Dhoni....... Any comment on the impact theyve had on any other sides in this WC lol
		
Click to expand...

Nothing predictable… having seen Curran at Surrey and how he developed with Dhoni is not being predictable.  At that rate, I could have said all the English scorers are in the IPL except Hales … 

Regardless..: what a win .. let’s celebrate


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 17, 2022)

That's a pretty good bit of fielding!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593152923336585218


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			That's a pretty good bit of fielding!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593152923336585218

Click to expand...

Mike Gatting taught him that move!


----------



## Mudball (Nov 17, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			That's a pretty good bit of fielding!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593152923336585218

Click to expand...

naah...  Ben Stokesy did it earlier this year..   So we have already taken this.  Need some new moves


----------



## RichA (Nov 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Mike Gatting taught him that move! 

Click to expand...

By imagining it was a cheese roll?


----------



## Mudball (Nov 17, 2022)

Indian PM appointed as President of G20 ...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 22, 2022)

Well very little gained by England in playing that Series!


----------



## Mudball (Nov 22, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Well very little gained by England in playing that Series!
		
Click to expand...

these days it all about TV rights and keeping Boards happy..


----------



## Neilds (Nov 23, 2022)

Good to see Jofra Archer back bowling for England Lions in the warmup match before the England v Pakistan tests.  Hope he can stay fit and get back to the pace he was bowling before his injuries.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Well very little gained by England in playing that Series!
		
Click to expand...

The players didn't want to be there, it was pointless after a world tournament.


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2022)

Half the England side gone down with a virus and seems likely they may delay the start of the test by a day, but will leave the decision as late as possible


----------



## Mudball (Nov 30, 2022)

With so much cricket being played... i thought we were still in Aus.. now i realise we finished that series and now in Pak.   somehow watching cricket in winter just does not seem right, unless it is a winter ashes.   The only other exception is a good Boxing day test match.


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2022)

Mudball said:



			With so much cricket being played... i thought we were still in Aus.. now i realise we finished that series and now in Pak.   somehow watching cricket in winter just does not seem right, unless it is a winter ashes.   The only other exception is a good Boxing day test match.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much 2 different squads now. Pretty massive series this, been a very long time since we went to Pak for a test series. Bit of a worry might be some short games unless the pitches are very flat.....

That said I wont be doing the 4.30am starts!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 30, 2022)

Mudball said:



			With so much cricket being played... i thought we were still in Aus.. now i realise we finished that series and now in Pak.   somehow watching cricket in winter just does not seem right, unless it is a winter ashes.   The only other exception is a good Boxing day test match.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh I prefer tours elsewhere, much more sensible getting up early and watching a test than having to stay up all night like the ashes


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Tbh I prefer tours elsewhere, much more sensible getting up early and watching a test than having to stay up all night like the ashes
		
Click to expand...


We all know South Africa is the best place to tour in Winter. Far more sociable hours


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			We all know South Africa is the best place to tour in Winter. Far more sociable hours 

Click to expand...

West indies isn't too bad either.


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			West indies isn't too bad either.
		
Click to expand...

do they play cricket anymore lol


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			do they play cricket anymore lol
		
Click to expand...

About the same standard as SA judging by the last series🤣


----------



## Mudball (Nov 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Tbh I prefer tours elsewhere, much more sensible getting up early and watching a test than having to stay up all night like the ashes
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing like walking up on a cold winter morning to find Eng is 24-4 after 2 sessions on the Day 1 on a bouncy track...  there is a bit of deja vu, nostalgia, comfort, hope, anger all rolled into one.


----------



## JRS7 (Dec 1, 2022)

Pakistan: Abdullah Shafique, Imam Ul Haq, Azhar Ali, Babar Azam (Captain), Saud Shakeel, Mohammad Rizwan (Wicketkeeper), Agha Salman, Naseem Shah, Haris Rauf, Mohammad Ali, Zahid, Mahmood.
England: Zak Crawley, Ben Duckett, Ollie Pope (Wicketkeeper), Joe Root, Harry Brook, Ben Stokes (Captain), Will Jacks, Liam Livingstone, Ollie Robinson, Jack Leach, James Anderson.


----------



## Newtonuti (Dec 1, 2022)

England on for a MASSIVE score here! 141/0 after 21 overs! Crawley and Duckett are just picking off the Pakistan bowlers as they please.


----------



## JRS7 (Dec 1, 2022)

England 174/0 (27). It's Lunch.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2022)

Just seen a stat that said England scored more runs in the first 20 overs today than they did in the final of the T20. Incredible stuff.


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 1, 2022)

The first and third fastest centuries by England openers.  I remember the second one - Gooch in the 2nd innings against India when they were going for a declaration and he'd made 333 in the first innings.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 1, 2022)

Is this a 50 overs match!


----------



## Newtonuti (Dec 1, 2022)

294 runs in 48 overs, bloody hell  Got decent hitters in the middle order as well!


----------



## venger (Dec 1, 2022)

Has anyone declared on the 1st day of a test match?


----------



## Newtonuti (Dec 1, 2022)

venger said:



			Has anyone declared on the 1st day of a test match?
		
Click to expand...

According to google it's happened before. The highest runs scored on day 1 of a test was 494 in 1910 for Australia against South Africa. So we'll see what happens in that regard.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2022)

A/ Is the pitch an utter batting paradise?
B/ Are the bowlers having an awful day?
C/ Is everything coming off for the batsmen in a way that is just freakish?
D/ A bit of all of the above?

I'm at work and so not watching it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2022)

I’ve never seen a quicker run rate in a test.
Poor bowling and an appetite to score quickly.
Is test cricket becoming exciting again


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2022)

Jeez, this is a run fest. If I was in the field...I'd been feigning injury and be off the field!


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2022)

Completely and utterly bonkers days cricket!

They say cricket has changed...................


----------



## GB72 (Dec 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			Completely and utterly bonkers days cricket!

They say cricket has changed...................
		
Click to expand...

What are the odds on Stokes having a shot for the fastest test century in the morning now that Brooks has just missed it.


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A/ Is the pitch an utter batting paradise?   *YES*
B/ Are the bowlers having an awful day?   *YES*
C/ Is everything coming off for the batsmen in a way that is just freakish?  *NO The batting has been amazing - well until Stokes went mental in the last 20 minutes*
D/ A bit of all of the above?

I'm at work and so not watching it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Newtonuti (Dec 1, 2022)

The fastest a test team has ever reached 500 apparently. Imagine if they declare and Root and Stokes are the only people who have batted, and NOT reached 100


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2022)

GB72 said:



			What are the odds on Stokes having a shot for the fastest test century in the morning now that Brooks has just missed it.
		
Click to expand...


Not sure theres enough pressure for Stokes to be breaking records lol

In seriousness hes about a 7/4 shot to make a hundred, it will be quick if he gets there especially with a new nut in the morning


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2022)

506 in 74 overs...nearly 7 per over in a Test match.


----------



## fundy (Dec 1, 2022)

Piece said:



			506 in 74 overs...nearly 7 per over in a Test match. 

Click to expand...


Everyones astounded that 500 in a day was even possible, they may have got 600 if they got all 90 overs lol


----------



## IanM (Dec 1, 2022)

BBC headline:   Rampant Pakistan take 4 wickets on opening day!  

Ok, maybe not this time!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A/ Is the pitch an utter batting paradise?
B/ Are the bowlers having an awful day?
C/ Is everything coming off for the batsmen in a way that is just freakish?
D/ A bit of all of the above?

I'm at work and so not watching it.
		
Click to expand...

Highlights on Sky at 6.30


----------



## D-S (Dec 1, 2022)

Lucky for Pakistan that they went off 15 overs early due to bad light, otherwise they might have declared and had a few overs at the opposition at the death.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 1, 2022)

This is only day 1! England to bat all day tomorrow and declare when they get to 1000. Then 3 days to get 20 Pakistani wickets


----------



## GB72 (Dec 2, 2022)

Pakistan scoring at only 3 an over, are we regressing to the days of Boycott and Tavare


----------



## JRS7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Think England could do with Livingstone and Stokes in tandem to start tomorrow. Could do with a breakthrough


----------



## JRS7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Stokes should remember he can make anyone bowl including Pope. Anyone can Wicketkeep, including himself.


----------



## JRS7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Need some quick wickets to put Pakistan under pressure. Scoring so fast in the first innings means a win is still more than possible for England.


----------



## JRS7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Hayya Hayya England. Hayya Hayya Ha—.


----------



## JRS7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Get Livingstone on..........


----------



## JRS7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Rip it square England, both ways. Haha. You're boxed.


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2022)

Good last hour for England opens up the option of trying to set up a final inns chase with a declaration late on tomorrow. How you work out when you declare on a pitch like this Im not so sure though. 350+ in a day and a few overs maybe


----------



## Piece (Dec 3, 2022)

Cracking pitch...

Not.


----------



## IanM (Dec 3, 2022)

Geoff Boycott is the Head Groundsman!


----------



## fundy (Dec 4, 2022)

Excitingly attacking declaration or plain stupid? 

Somehow England have scored over 900 runs at a run a ball and then made Pakistan favourites by declaring


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			Excitingly attacking declaration or plain stupid?

Somehow England have scored over 900 runs at a run a ball and then made Pakistan favourites by declaring 

Click to expand...

Does seem a tad generous.....
In other news ..was that JR batting lefthanded?


----------



## fundy (Dec 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Does seem a tad generous.....
In other news ..was that JR batting lefthanded?
		
Click to expand...

yep, all part of Bazball it seems..............


----------



## fundy (Dec 4, 2022)

well, well, welll


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			Excitingly attacking declaration or plain stupid?

Somehow England have scored over 900 runs at a run a ball and then made Pakistan favourites by declaring 

Click to expand...

I'm happy to finally see a management team that are trying to win test matches rather than not lose them. Yes, it's possibly a risky declaration and gives Pakistan a chance to win the match but equally gives us a better chance to win than if we'd set them a total of 450+. Good to see the back of the boring "don't lose" strategy that we seemed to display under Root, Cook and Strauss. I would far rather we lost a match while trying to win it than watch a boring final day petering out to a draw.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			yep, all part of Bazball it seems..............
		
Click to expand...

I used to do that if we were shutting up shop and playing for a draw...could defend until the cow's came home..invincible
Couldn't score a run though...


----------



## fundy (Dec 4, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm happy to finally see a management team that are trying to win test matches rather than not lose them. Yes, it's possibly a risky declaration and gives Pakistan a chance to win the match but equally gives us a better chance to win than if we'd set them a total of 450+. Good to see the back of the boring "don't lose" strategy that we seemed to display under Root, Cook and Strauss. I would far rather we lost a match while trying to win it than watch a boring final day petering out to a draw.
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly, when they declared, Englands odds (and percentage chance of winning) barely changed. Big changes in Pakistans and the draws.

Very hard to argue from an entertainment perspective England have made a thrilling test finish out a game that almost always would be a cert draw because of an awful pitch. From a win (or dont lose) at all costs its more debatable  Still not sure where I sit, was always going to be an attacking dec but this has really pushed the envelope. Lets hope the ball starts to reverse


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 4, 2022)

It was probably the right call, give or take. They might not have expected to stay on quite as long tonight, and had they known might - and I stress might - have had another three or four overs after tea. For all the talk of Pakistan being favourites now, they are heavily reliant on Imam tomorrow.


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2022)

Some spell this from Robinson


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 5, 2022)

If England win this, the only debate will be if it is Ben Stokes or Gareth Southgate can tell the British sporting public to go bleep themselves for doubting them.


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2022)

Wow Ollie Pope, just Wow


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 5, 2022)

If we don't get in this over I'm leaving the room again - Jonah!


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2022)

You can comeback now Amanda 

Stunning stunning win


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			You can comeback now Amanda 

Stunning stunning win
		
Click to expand...

I changed location and watched it upstairs.

Love Ben Stokes and his determined attitude - love how grumpy he gets when things don't go as he wants. Not sure how the previous LBW was missing over the stumps but it all came good in the end.


----------



## IanM (Dec 5, 2022)

Rubbish England...should have won in 3 days!   

If you think that's a good performance, it gets better, my mate Razi owes me £50!


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 5, 2022)

Rats !!!  With Pakistan only needing 87 runs and 5 wickets in hand, I foolishly thought Pakistan had it covered, and allowed HID to persuade me that we needed to go shopping ...


----------



## Piece (Dec 5, 2022)

That was a cracking watch! I had to convince my meeting participants that I was listening to a leadership business development call and not watching the Test Match on the iPad!


----------



## 2blue (Dec 5, 2022)

That was greater than the Willis/Botham Test win at Headingley which I also watched in 'real time'. Exceptional.....  simply exceptional.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 5, 2022)

As good as the win at some 20 years ago by Hussain and Co, they were up against the light too.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 5, 2022)

Think Man of The Match could have been in no particular order: Jacks, Robinson, Brook, Anderson. There  was a case for any of the 4.

Toss of a coin!

If I had said that on The Footie thread there would have been 6 pages of debate!


----------



## DaveR (Dec 5, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Think Man of The Match could have been in no particular order: Jacks, Robinson, Brook, Anderson. There  was a case for any of the 4.

Toss of a coin!

If I had said that on The Footie thread there would have been 6 pages of debate!
		
Click to expand...

Give it time.............


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 5, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Think Man of The Match could have been in no particular order: Jacks, Robinson, Brook, Anderson. There was a case for any!
		
Click to expand...







Left field here. Stokes was man of the match. Brook was amazing, Crawley too, but in very favourable conditions. Jack's had a good debut, Robinson and Anderson took their chance on day 5. 

But this all hung on Stokes. Not just the aggressive batting, the attitude or the funky fields. It was the subtle stuff, like not using Anderson and Robinson much on day 2 to save them for the final push.

Some cricket brain.


----------



## FELL75 (Dec 5, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Think Man of The Match could have been in no particular order: Jacks, Robinson, Brook, Anderson. There  was a case for any of the 4.

Toss of a coin!

If I had said that on The Footie thread there would have been 6 pages of debate!
		
Click to expand...

 Mention for Ollie Pope crouching behind the stumps for all those overs of spin, batting at three and diving catches. Not bad for a back up keeper!


----------



## Dando (Dec 9, 2022)

another ODI start to the 2nd test from England


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 9, 2022)

Five down at lunch on the first day. It's like the good old days, apart from the fact that back then we would have been 40-5 and now we've got over 170-5


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2022)

That was a very poor review..bowler should have seen that was outside leg easily....


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 9, 2022)

Well, a disappointing end to the innings. But the last wicket partnership was entertaining.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 9, 2022)

Well Abrar did OK

Stuart Broad looks to have aged with glasses and hair.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 10, 2022)

Any surprise that there were more than just 3 of them involved in this >> https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/s...ndpaper-gate-says-warners-manager-2022-12-08/


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 10, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Any surprise that there were more than just 3 of them involved in this >> https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/s...ndpaper-gate-says-warners-manager-2022-12-08/

Click to expand...

I didn't believe that it was only those three right from the very beginning.....


----------



## Mudball (Dec 10, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I didn't believe that it was only those three right from the very beginning.....

View attachment 45508

Click to expand...

Threw Bancroft under the bus…


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Any surprise that there were more than just 3 of them involved in this >> https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/s...ndpaper-gate-says-warners-manager-2022-12-08/

Click to expand...

No way none of the bowlers didn't knew.  Always smelled a bit fishy at the time. 
Warner, just a horrible little man a litany of discipline problem thought his time in the side.


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2022)

Excellent from England today, nice to see they are capable to adjust the approach to the pitch and game situation. 

Harry Brook looks one hell of a player


----------



## Imurg (Dec 10, 2022)

Decent watch..plenty going on from both sides...
Run out was a bit poor though 
Get to 350 in front and I cant see them getting it...


----------



## Mudball (Dec 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Decent watch..plenty going on from both sides...
Run out was a bit poor though 
Get to 350 in front and I cant see them getting it...
		
Click to expand...

Havent watched any cricket (it is footy season)....  a few days ago, Eng scored 500+ in a day.  I see India scored 400+ in ODI with Ishant Kishan scoring fasted double century .. 200 off 123 balls..     Cricket has gone mental.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			Excellent from England today, nice to see they are capable to adjust the approach to the pitch and game situation.

Harry Brook looks one hell of a player
		
Click to expand...

I only watched the wickets by Ollie R & young Jimmy....     (cant take anything from him, but) Might argue Ollie got lucky/bowled in the right place, hit a crack or someting.... 

but that ball from Jimmy was on another planet...  Just how does it move a feather, beat the batsman and still hit top of stump.  The batsman is probably thinking, if i miss this, it has to miss the stump too...  The look on his face sums it up.  Thats the ball of the year.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2022)

I think the phrase " we could do with a wicket" springs to mind.....


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2022)

Good grab that, 1 more tonight be nice...............


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 12, 2022)

That catch decision was marginal. Thought the  benefit went to the batter.

Should be a great session now


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2022)

It's getting close to squeaky bum time.....


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2022)

OK...maybe not yet


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			That catch decision was marginal. Thought the  benefit went to the batter.

Should be a great session now
		
Click to expand...

not when it’s given out on the filed


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2022)

A bit closer than it maybe should have been but a good win..


----------



## evemccc (Dec 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			A bit closer than it maybe should have been but a good win..

Click to expand...

A chuffing amazing win!!! England win the series in Pakistan….isn’t that the first time since…ever?

To think how moribund the Test performances were 18 months to a year ago… incredible!


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2022)

Cracking win!


----------



## IanM (Dec 12, 2022)

That was ok wasn't it.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 16, 2022)

Sidney Thunder all out for 15 in the Big Bash!
Bowled out in under 6 overs and the top scorer was 4 - even extras made 3


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 16, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Sidney Thunder all out for 15 in the Big Bash!
Bowled out in under 6 overs and the top scorer was 4 - even extras made 3
		
Click to expand...

I was just reading about this, terrific effort. 

Reminded me of a school game, we were bowled out for 14. We were made to play the oppo again as our teacher was so angry at our performance and to be honest the game had only been going 25 minutes so there was still plenty of time to do so.....


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 16, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Sidney Thunder all out for 15 in the Big Bash!
Bowled out in under 6 overs and the top scorer was 4 - even extras made 3
		
Click to expand...

Saw the summary at the end of the first innings. The commentators were saying what a poor performance as I think they lost 5 wickets for under 20 in the last 4 overs. 

They thought the result was nailed on!


----------



## Wilson (Dec 16, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			I was just reading about this, terrific effort.

Reminded me of a school game, we were bowled out for 14. We were made to play the oppo again as our teacher was so angry at our performance and to be honest the game had only been going 25 minutes so there was still plenty of time to do so.....
		
Click to expand...

I said similar earlier - we played a local school and their teacher said not to do a toss and let us bat first, after two overs myself and the other batsmen were ordered to retire.... We opened with a spinner and their opening bat had a huge swing and miss, I should have stumped him, but it was so obvious how bad they were I looked at the teacher for advice, only to hear the batter bellow "IN", at which point it was survival mode not to fall over laughing, under the glare of our teacher! We skittled them fairly quickly and never played them at Cricket again.


----------



## Wilson (Dec 16, 2022)

I see Ahmed will become England's youngest Men's Test player tomorrow.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

When I was Captain of Widmer End Youth Club in the Chiltern Village League of the late 70s we were once dismissed for...8
And 3 of them were LBs...
Left the club soon after - bunch of losers


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			When I was Captain of Widmer End Youth Club in the Chiltern Village League of the late 70s we were once dismissed for...8
And 3 of them were LBs...
Left the club soon after - bunch of losers

Click to expand...

In adult cricket I can beat that, 7 all out. 

That said we only lost 3 wickets. We had a very useful team with 7 guys from the sub continent who whilst being great cricketers who horrendously unreliable in terms of getting to away games. They would come in convoy and usually had to go via a random station to pick someone up. 

It’d been threatening to happen for a while however finally at one of our further flung league games they were nowhere to be seen. We won the toss and decided our best bet was to bat rather than field with 4. Unfortunately we lost wickets and as the convoy rolled into the car park we lost our final wicket and that was game over.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Dec 17, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			I was just reading about this, terrific effort.

Reminded me of a school game, we were bowled out for 14. We were made to play the oppo again as our teacher was so angry at our performance and to be honest the game had only been going 25 minutes so there was still plenty of time to do so.....
		
Click to expand...

What happened in the 2nd game?


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 17, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			What happened in the 2nd game?
		
Click to expand...

From memory it was a fairly nondescript event, we got a fairly standard amount of runs (batted first again) and they got them. They weren’t an amazing team, the 14 not out was more down to a collective brain fart than an unplayable bowling attack.


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2022)

An England bowler getting a wicket with a googly, cant have said that too often lol. Lets hope theres plenty more to come, be great to have a decent wrist spinner finally!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2022)

Good job they have helmets.....


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Good job they have helmets.....

Click to expand...

the joys of boot hill, the helmet will still feel like its vibrating now haha


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			the joys of boot hill, the helmet will still feel like its vibrating now haha
		
Click to expand...

Back in the day I remember one of our team getting poleaxed at short leg and we had to call an ambulance....
Those we the days eh..?


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Back in the day I remember one of our team getting poleaxed at short leg and we had to call an ambulance....
Those we the days eh..?
		
Click to expand...


Was fortunate, helmets had just came in when I first started playing first team cricket so always had one on at short leg. Still opened the batting in a cap mind..........


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			Was fortunate, helmets had just came in when I first started playing first team cricket so always had one on at short leg. Still opened the batting in a cap mind..........
		
Click to expand...

I could never wear a helmet when betting. even at premier league standard I wore a cap


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			I could never wear a helmet when betting. even at premier league standard I wore a cap
		
Click to expand...

I had a helmet but only wore it on a couple of occasions. Both were after 1st ball was bowled. Once against Slough in a Sunday league game, fist ball from a young Pakistani overseas player whistled past my nose from a ball short of a length. Sent for the helmet. The other was against a West Indian Sunday team, bowler took his run up from from almost the boundary edge. Ball sailed over my head and almost carried the boundary behind🤣🤣 I think he hurt something and bowled the remainder of the over of two paces😄


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2022)

I played in a Sunday friendly where we were chasing 27 and lost 9 wickets getting them.



Not the best pitch I ever saw!


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

IanM said:



			I played in a Sunday friendly where we were chasing 27 and lost 9 wickets getting them.



Not the best pitch I ever saw!
		
Click to expand...

was it a green top?


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2022)

Shackleford in Surrey.  Was a shocker.


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2022)

South Africa losing inside 2 days 🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2022)

Dando said:



			South Africa losing inside 2 days 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't this be in "things that gladden the heart"??
🤣🤣


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 18, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Shouldn't this be in "things that gladden the heart"??
🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

No. Because it means Australia won inside two days.


----------



## IanM (Dec 18, 2022)

Interesting watch of Eng v Pak this morning.   Interesting game


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			No. Because it means Australia won inside two days.
		
Click to expand...

That's good news, means they will keep the same side and keep Warner going. I know Broad will be more than happy with that😉


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Back in the day I remember one of our team getting poleaxed at short leg and we had to call an ambulance....
Those we the days eh..?
		
Click to expand...

No, they most definitely were not.  I remember very well the sheer terror of being asked to field at short leg to the West Indian Test player Clayton Lambert when he played in the NYSD.  The sound of the ball off his bat resembled a howitzer firing.


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2022)

I recall playing against a West Indian team who’s opening bowler was nicknamed “the dentist” as he liked removing batsman’s teeth!

He wasn’t quick, just bowled short stuff all day so was easy to play


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			No, they most definitely were not.  I remember very well the sheer terror of being asked to field at short leg to the West Indian Test player Clayton Lambert when he played in the NYSD.  The sound of the ball off his bat resembled a howitzer firing.
		
Click to expand...


Worst I stood at short leg for was John Carr, just after hed retired from Middlesex to take up his job with what was then the TCCB and was playing for Radlett in the top Herts league. On an utter road, we had a young quick who bowled inswingers. Carr took guard almost facing me at short leg and hit almost every ball there. He finally got his man and rattled my lid with one. I gave the classy reaction of throwing the lid at our skipper and telling him if he wanted a short leg any longer he could xxxxxxx field there himself. Carr and a young Saffer called Voss put on close to 300 in 40 overs before declaring lol


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			Worst I stood at short leg for was John Carr, just after hed retired from Middlesex to take up his job with what was then the TCCB and was playing for Radlett in the top Herts league. On an utter road, we had a young quick who bowled inswingers. Carr took guard almost facing me at short leg and hit almost every ball there. He finally got his man and rattled my lid with one. I gave the classy reaction of throwing the lid at our skipper and telling him if he wanted a short leg any longer he could xxxxxxx field there himself. Carr and a young Saffer called Voss put on close to 300 in 40 overs before declaring lol
		
Click to expand...

I rarely fielded at short leg. If you saw the size of me you’d realise why.

On one rare occasion I did I was unfortunate enough to be there with an opposition batter well set and our off spinner bowling juicy half volleys on leg stump. It was in the days before helmets, so all I had to protect myself were my cat like reflexes.

After a couple of near misses, eventually the batter middled a lovely half volley off his toes. Being rather partial to my teeth and chiselled good looks, I instinctively put my hands in front of my face and, as everyone else looked towards the boundary to see the inevitable four, I’m lying on the ground having somehow clung on to an absolute worldy.

Our skipper thought he’d unearthed a new long term short leg. I told him he could ram it. Never been so nervous on any field of sport in all my born days.


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I rarely fielded at short leg. *If you saw the size of me you’d realise why.*

On one rare occasion I did I was unfortunate enough to be there with an opposition batter well set and our off spinner bowling juicy half volleys on leg stump. It was in the days before helmets, so all I had to protect myself were my cat like reflexes.

After a couple of near misses, eventually the batter middled a lovely half volley off his toes. Being rather partial to my teeth and chiselled good looks, I instinctively put my hands in front of my face and, as everyone else looked towards the boundary to see the inevitable four, I’m lying on the ground having somehow clung on to an absolute worldy.

Our skipper thought he’d unearthed a new long term short leg. I told him he could ram it. Never been so nervous on any field of sport in all my born days.
		
Click to expand...

Our skipper thought little would get past my frame, irrelevant of the pain it would cause me lol


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 18, 2022)

Dando said:



			I recall playing against a West Indian team who’s opening bowler was nicknamed “the dentist” as he liked removing batsman’s teeth!

He wasn’t quick, just bowled short stuff all day so was easy to play
		
Click to expand...

John Maynard? He came over from the West Indies to play in the Norfolk league many years ago at Vauxhall Mallards, the club I was playing at, and was known as the dentist. Not sure if it's the same guy as he was pretty brisk at that time. One evening at nets I was feeding the bowling machine and thought it would be funny to bounce him. The ball whistled past his nose and as he walked down the pitch with a big smile on his face his response was "just wait until you bat white boy". Sadly I developed a hamstring strain just before I was due to bat so never had to face him.


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2022)

There were almost as many "dentists" as there were "mad dogs" in club cricket opening bowlers werent there?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			There were almost as many "dentists" as there were "mad dogs" in club cricket opening bowlers werent there? 

Click to expand...

Not sure, but the one I knew played for Leeward Islands against England during a Caribbean tour in the early nineties. He got Thorpe and Hick in the first innings and Ramprakash in the second so he was fairly useful.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not sure, but the one I knew played for Leeward Islands against England during a Caribbean tour in the early nineties. He got Thorpe and Hick in the first innings and Ramprakash in the second so he was fairly useful.
		
Click to expand...

You may be referring to Vaughn “Hungry” Walsh. Played for Leicester Nomads and was by some distance the quickest bowler in league cricket in those days.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 18, 2022)

As Martin Johnson wrote on The Independent at the time;

“In one local cup match in 1991 at the Dog and Gun ground just outside Leicester, Walsh took nine wickets for two runs (both no balls), eight bowled and one lbw, and was only deprived of all 10 when the visiting No 11 decided that he would much rather remain in the pavilion, thanks all the same.”


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 18, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			You may be referring to Vaughn “Hungry” Walsh. Played for Leicester Nomads and was by some distance the quickest bowler in league cricket in those days.
		
Click to expand...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Maynard_(cricketer)

http://static.espncricinfo.com/db/ARCHIVE/1993-94/ENG_IN_WI/ENG_LWD_03-06FEB1994.html


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 18, 2022)

Lordy this is bringing back memories.  None of them good.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 18, 2022)

A cricket ball and a baseball are both about 9" in circumference and are constructed similarly as well.
The baseball's cover is made of two #8 shaped pieces to make it more symmetrical, however, and we don't ever play with red ones.
Always white, except in the "softball" version of the game where high vision yellow is common as well.  That latter ball is 12" in circumference and somewhat lower compression, thus "softball."

Just about every other team sport with a ball or puck is about attacking and defending goals under a running clock.
Our football, soccer football, league and union rugby, basketball, hockey, polo, lacrosse...all variations of the same game.

Baseball and cricket are different, so one would think that there would be more similarities between the two.

Yet I can watch cricket for hours and still not figure out a thing about what's going on.
You guys seem to figure out baseball ok, even though you don't like it.
I might actually like cricket if I could figure out what the hell they're doing, and if a match didn't take the better part of a millennium to play.

Is there a simple explanation of the game anywhere online/


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 18, 2022)

You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.

 When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay all out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 18, 2022)

Or...

https://www.chicagotribune.com/chi-cricket-basics-explanation-gfx-20150215-htmlstory.html


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Or...

https://www.chicagotribune.com/chi-cricket-basics-explanation-gfx-20150215-htmlstory.html

Click to expand...

Thanks very much.  The first explanation, I assume, was from Benny Hill, no?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 18, 2022)

Hey, that's not so hard!

I guess the game doesn't have to last forever in matches of a certain type.

Small strike zone--the wicket is narrower than home plate (rubber plate fitted into the ground) so the bowlers must be very accurate.
The fielders catch that hard ball without gloves?  Tough lot, they must be. With no functioning nerves in their hands.

Also, while our bat looks like a club that a mugger might use, your bat looks as it if were designed for hardcore S&M.

Willow instead of ash...interesting.
We're running out of ash and starting to make maple bats. The maple shards are sharp and dangerous, though, when they break off and go flying.

Amateurs often use either aluminum or composite bats which don't shatter, but wood is specified at all levels of professional play..


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2022)

Bowling Rehan 😊


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 19, 2022)

Well done Rehan - a fivefer in ones first match is an outstanding achievement !


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2022)

Has this become a T20..?


----------



## paddyc (Dec 19, 2022)

England been told the last flight home before  Christmas from Karachi leaves in 2 hours!


----------



## IanM (Dec 19, 2022)

I say, this gung-ho approach will never catch on!  

Blimey, as above, they must have a flight to catch or a 10am tee time tomorrow!


----------



## paddyc (Dec 19, 2022)

That was a shame Ahmed. The shot before  was absolute class. Was loving that knock.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 19, 2022)

I can’t believe there are still some criticising the approach England have adopted. It’s entertaining, puts bums on seats, seems to avoid draws more often than not, and England are winning games by employing it. I’m quite sure we can drop anchor if the need arises, but given the shots batters can now play in white ball cricket, why would we need to if the new approach works?

And a lot of folk seem to be conveniently ignoring the fact that, regardless of how we bat, in the absence of a declaration by the opposition, England still need to take twenty wickets to win Tests, and are managing to do so even on the most benign pitches.

Brilliant, I say.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2022)

It is an entertaining method ..no doubt.
It's going to backfire at times but, at the moment, it's working in our favour so long may it continue
If the win/loss/draw ratio is 7:2:1 we're going to win most series we play. 
All power to it..


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 19, 2022)

With the players we have at present the approach makes sense. We’ve proven that the traditional approach of grinding away and building an innings has resulted in being bowled out for 120 so we might as well play to our strengths. We’re almost certainly going to come unstuck in some games however I’m positive that we’ll have won more with this approach than if we’d stuck to our standard style plus it makes for a far more interesting game!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 20, 2022)

Cant be many games that bowling was dominated by goggly bowlers.

I'd seen Abraham a few weeks ago when a load of his wickets were posted on a  cricket FB page. Hardly a leg break among them.  Ahmed the same, though I only saw highlights I didn't see many if any leg breaks, well at least non that turned much off the straight.

Though is nice to have a wrist spinner in the side I'm not convinced he's going to rip though too many top orders  and probably not The Aussies.
I'd love to see him succeed, he's only young so.lets hope he can develop a decent leg break.

Last guy I remember who bowled a lot of googly was Mushy, but he did have a decent leg break as well.

What's others opinions?


----------



## fundy (Dec 20, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Cant be many games that bowling was dominated by goggly bowlers.

I'd seen Abraham a few weeks ago when a load of his wickets were posted on a  cricket FB page. Hardly a leg break among them.  Ahmed the same, though I only saw highlights I didn't see many if any leg breaks, well at least non that turned much off the straight.

Though is nice to have a wrist spinner in the side I'm not convinced he's going to rip though too many top orders  and probably not The Aussies.
I'd love to see him succeed, he's only young so.lets hope he can develop a decent leg break.

Last guy I remember who bowled a lot of googly was Mushy, but he did have a decent leg break as well.

What's others opinions?
		
Click to expand...


Hes only played 3 first class games before this test, bit early to start trying to find the negatives for me. Seems he bowls decent googlies as he spent a lot of his time bowling to his older brother who is a leftie! As for the Aussies, pretty sure they wont get to see him this summer, maybe in a few years time

From what I saw he has raw talent (with ball and bat) but expect he may well end up more a white ball than red ball spinner, if we're really lucky he'll be good enough at both!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607573317854318592
Oops 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It is an entertaining method ..no doubt.
It's going to backfire at times but, at the moment, it's working in our favour so long may it continue
If the win/loss/draw ratio is 7:2:1 we're going to win most series we play.
All power to it..
		
Click to expand...

I agree to a point but there will be sessions where a pragmatic approach and either taking pace out of the game or trying to steady the ship will still be needed and I just hope England in the current mindset can still do that


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree to a point but there will be sessions where a pragmatic approach and either taking pace out of the game or trying to steady the ship will still be needed and I just hope England in the current mindset can still do that
		
Click to expand...

Issue is that with the present batch of players I’m not convinced they are do either of those things. They’re better at continuing with a positive approach and will have more success than not by doing so imo.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 27, 2022)

Just been watching some old videos of England cricket and they had one that focussed on Simon Jones. Such a shame his career was cut short by injury. He made bowling fast look so effortless. Reminded me of how Jofra Archer manages to bowl fast with apparently very little effort. Also had Kevin Pietersen in there. Despite being a bit of a/complete doorknob I think he'd fit in well with the new Bazball approach.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2022)

Absolute shambles of a batting unit for South Africa. Can’t buy a bloody run and no one seems to be able to grit out an innings. 

Terrible


----------



## WGCRider (Dec 29, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Absolute shambles of a batting unit for South Africa. Can’t buy a bloody run and no one seems to be able to grit out an innings.

Terrible
		
Click to expand...

Yip - but luckily for them their next 3 test series is .... in the 26/27 season!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608738732051423233
Sounds like he is very lucky - get well soon


----------



## Neilds (Tuesday at 3:49 PM)

Greta to see Jofra Archer back playing competitive cricket again in the South Africa T20.  Wicket maiden to start off with as well


----------



## Mudball (Wednesday at 8:27 AM)

I am too young to remember this incident Eng v WI last ball farce 

https://fb.watch/h_b2vObUuC/


----------



## Mudball (Wednesday at 8:28 AM)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608738732051423233
Sounds like he is very lucky - get well soon
		
Click to expand...

Apparently fell asleep at the wheels…  exciting young talent and hope he gets well soon..


----------

